# Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich möchte zum Thema WTC7 an 9/11 gerne eine Studie verlinken die sich mit dem Einsturz von WTC 7 beschäftigt hat und zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist dass der Einsturz des Gebäudes nicht durch Feuer verursacht wurde,
wie es etwa der NIST Bericht behauptet.  NIST hat wie schon durch anonyme Quellen zur Herausgabe des Berichtes vor Jahren bekannt wurde, bekanntlich die Daten frisiert um den Einsturz des Gebäudes erklären zu können.

NIST hat die genauen Paramter Ihrer Simulation nie veröffentlicht.


> "Es sind unsere vorläufigen Schlüsse, basierend auf unserer aktuellen  Arbeit, dass Feuer nicht den Zusammensturz dieses speziellen Gebäudes  verursacht hat", so Hulsey in einem Interview auf dem Justice In Focus  Symposium. Poblematisch sei vor allem der Umstand gewesen, dass nur  wenige Details verfügbar waren. Ein Großteil des Bauschutts wurde  zerstört und manche Teile auch irgendwo in Tresoren weggeschlossen.



Link zur Newsmeldung: WTC7: 9/11-Studie bringt offizielle Theorie ins Wanken

Direkte DownloadLinks zu der Studie: 

Hier

Dokumentation/Tagebuch: https://blog.fdik.org/WTC7/Work_Diary_from_Zhili.pdf

Interview des Professors:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlwjteSZiUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war nun mal die Seite der Studie, nun noch ein paar offensichtliche Dinge zum Einsturz von WTC7.
Zum ersten mal das Video des Einsturzes selbst das viele nicht kennen dürfen.
Alleine der logische Menschenverstand macht einem klar, dass ein Gebäude beginnend am Fundament nur gezielt gesprengt so einstürzen kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zv7BImVvEyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie am Video zu sehen ist, ist das Feuer größenteils bereits erloschen, alleine der gesunde Menschenverstand verrät einem, dass das Gebäude nicht wegen Feuer eingestürzt sein kann.

Ausgebrannte und immernoch stehende Hochhäuser sehen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



London erst vor kurzem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie stürzt ein im Gegensatz zu WTC7 völlig ausgebranntes und recht instabiles/marodes Hochaus ein?
So, wie im Januar im Iran geschehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUEjq-e-1G8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein Einsturz der in Teilen beginnt und nicht am Fundament beginnend wie bei WTC 7.
Die ersten Stockwerte und Kelleranlagen blieben intakt, ganz im Gegensatz zu WTC7 aus dem Keller aus dem bereits zuvor laute Explosionen zu hören waren.

Weiterführende Belege einer kontrollierten Sprengung:

*1: Einsturzbeginn*

Der  Beginn des Einsturzes zeigt sich am Fundament, der Sektion des Gebäudes  die am stabilsten ist und nicht gebrannt hat, wie aus Videos  ersichtlich ist. Nicht etwa an den untersch. Punkten wo die leichten  Bürobrände loderten.
Solch ein Einsturz ist für brennende Gebäude  völlig untypisch, zumal noch nie ein brennendes Stahl oder Stahlbeton  Gebäude jemals aufgrund von Feuer in sich implodiert ist.

*2: Geschwindigkeit des Einsturzes*

Die Beschleunigung des Gebäudes nach unten entspricht in den ersten 2,5  Sekunden (sichtbar und daher anhand der oberen Kante messbar) der  Beschelunigung des freien Falles, gemessen an den 4 oberen Kanten des  Gebäudes. Letzendlich werden es deutlich mehr als 2,5 Sekunden sein. Das  heißt es gibt in der ersten Hälfte des Einsturzes keinerlei  Kraftvektoren (säulen/Wände) die eine Kraft nach oben auswirken um den  Einsturz des Gebäudes zu bremsen. Solch einen Einsturz gibt es in der  Geschichte der Gebäudeenstürze ausschließlich bei kontrollierten  Sprengungen. Exakt dann wenn alle wichtigen tragenden Säulen  gleichzeitig an Tragkraft verlieren, weil sie schräg durch Thermit  gesprengt werden und seitlich innerhalb des Gebäudes umklappen

Messungen von David Chandler anhand der NIST Daten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjZd9HEKvyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*3. Brände sind vergleichsweise gering*

Vergleicht die Stärke des Brands mit dem in dieser Woche ausgebrannten Hochhaus in  London, stellt man fest dass dieses Gebäude nicht eingestürzt ist, das  viel stabiler gebaute WTC 7 aber wie ein Kartenhaus zusammenfiel.

*4. Bestätigung durch den Eigentümer*

Larry Silverstein bestätigte in einem Interview die kontrollierte Sprengung des Gebäudes 7.

Quelle und Zitat:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYJ1wxb_8y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"As  You know we had so much terrible loss of life, so the smartest thing to  do is pull it. And we made that decision to pull and we watched the  building collapsed."

Der Eigentümer bestätigt also frei von der Leber die Entscheidung das Gebäude klasisch per controlled demolition zu ziehen.
*
5. Bestätigung durch Controlled Demolition Experten *

Die  Expertise von Danny Jowenko bestätigt  eine  kontrollierte Sprengung der inneren tragenden Säulen, damit das Gebäude  wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenfällt und implodiert. Eine  kontrollierte Sprengung ohne jeden Zweifel.

Interview:
Danny Jowenko - Demolition Expert on WTC7 - YouTube
*6.  Vergleich mit anderen durch controlled Demolition gezogenen Gebäuden  (gleiches Verhalten im Bezug auf Einsturzbeginn und Einsturzzeit
*
Solving The Mystery of WTC7 - Ed Asner - 15min. - YouTube

*7. Filmaufnahmen aus der Nähe des Gebäudes*

Auch im oberen Video zu sehen. Zitat von einem Arbeiter:



> "Did you hear that? Keep your eye on that building, it will be coming down soon"
> 
> " The Building is about to blow up, Move it Back"
> " We are walking back the Building is about to blow up"


Auch hier wieder merhmals die Bestätigung, dass das Gebäude im Begriff ist zusammenzustürzen, obwohl es dafür überhaupt keinen hinreichenden Grund gibt.

*8. Berichte über Einsturz des Gebäudes 20 Minuten vor dem eigentlichen Einsturz (BBC)*

20  Minuten vor dem Einsturz des Gebäudes wurde bereits in den Medien von  einem Einsturz berichtet, obwohl das Gebäude noch stand. Hier ist  innerhalb der Medien wohl etwas duchgesickert, da die Reporter ja vor  dem Gebäude standen und die Vorbereitungen für die Sprengungen wohl  mitbekommen haben. Die Meldung kam von Reuters mehr als 20 Minuten zuvor.

Link: http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/11-september_aid_125644.html


Edit:

*Zur weiteren Ergänzung, 25 Kritikpunkte am NIST Bericht.

http://www.ae911truth.ch/25 punkte.html

Einsturzsimulation hat mit der Realität genau gar nix zu tun.*

Der NIST Bericht:

https://www.nist.gov/publications/f...eral-building-and-fire-safety-0?pub_id=861610


----------



## Duvar (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

...und damit begann der Kreuzzug der Moderne.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich poste noch ein Video , da nur maximal 5 Videos pro Beitrag erlaubt sind.
Noch ein Video von Daniele Ganser (Friedensforscher), wie immer sehr sehenswert im Zusammenhang.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UxiLx4fgtyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitte ansehen und reflektieren.



Duvar schrieb:


> ...und damit begann der Kreuzzug der Moderne.



Was meinst du damit? Es geht darum den Hintergrund des Terrorimus zu verstehen und der ist eben nicht zufällig genau dort wo die Muslime sind.
Wären die Ölfelder in Indien, dann wäre es eben der gemeine Hindu Terrorist, oder wären sie in China wäre es eben eine Gruppe von chinesischen Terrorkämpfern.
Das ist doch völlig austauschbar. 9/11 dient in erster Linie dazu den Menschen einen Schlag zu verpassen an den sie sich immer erinnern, damit sie eben nich davon abkommen den Kampf gegen den Terror anzuzweifeln.
Und wir wir sehen, klappt es. Sowohl in den Medien als teilweise auch im Internet,


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hilfe, überall liegen brennende Aluhüte rum.


----------



## Jimiblu (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

*shhhhhhh* Jet fuel can't melt steel beams


----------



## slasher (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich möchte dir jemanden Vorstellen, aber PSSSST ist geheim:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen einer Studie, durchgeführt an der renommierten Youtube-Universität...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es ist längst bewiesen, dass der geschichtsträchtige Tag des 11.09. von chilenischen Bürgerrechtlern als Vergeltungsschlag an den USA ausgewählt wurde. Die Verbindungen der Attentäter nach Chile sind eindeutig belegt und Untersuchungen schon lange beendet. Das wissen  alle Entscheider dieser Welt, darum gibt es auch die massiven wirtschaftlichen Saktionen der USA gegen Chile. Warum andere absurde Ablenkungsmanöver, wie Sprengungen, im Internet immer wieder hoch kommen obwohl längt eindeutig bewiesen ist, dass von Chile aus finanzierte Attentäter Flugzeuge ins WTC lenkten, ist für mich unverständlich. Das Motiv ist eindeutig, und der Krieg, den die USA am 11.09.1973 Chile erklärt haben damit wieder in eine kurze heiße Phase gekommen. 
Putsch in Chile 1973 – Wikipedia

Diese Schweinereien, die immer wieder vom US-amerikanischen Boden ausgehen, konnten nicht unbeantwortet bleiben. Der Fall des WTC ist darum schon lange eindeutig geklärt.



Jimiblu schrieb:


> *shhhhhhh* Jet fuel can't melt steel beams


So ist das halt, es gibt Menschen ohne den geringsten Sachverstand, die aber immer wieder Blödsinn von sich geben. Ab 500°C sinkt die Festigkeit von Baustahl rapide, ab 700°C ist quasi keine Festigkeit mehr vorhanden. Das schafft jeder kleine Zimmerbrand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bitte ansehen und reflektieren.,


Ganz wichtig, reflektieren. Nur wenn man das Video über einen Spiegel betrachtet, sieht man die geheimen Botschaften


----------



## JePe (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

... boah ey, nicht noch so´n Thread.

Der Universitaet selbst ist die Studie keine Erwaehnung wert - was die Frage aufwirft, wie die rot-braune Querfront von hinter-die Fichte-blickenden Honigmannzuhoerern an sie gelangt sind? Und Nein, ich habe mir das unvermeidbare Video (scheinbar ahnen die Macher, dass zu lange Texte die Zielgruppe vergraulen wuerden) nicht angesehen. Weil ich keinen echten Erkenntnisgewinn erwarte und damit beschaeftigt war, die Werbung fuer Poker und Anlageberater wegzuklicken.

Ein Grund dafuer, dass die "Studie" auf der Webseite der Universitaet nicht erwaehnt wird, mag sein, dass es eben keine "Studie" der Universitaet, sondern eher ein launiger Zeitvertreib am Computer (!)des zitierten Dr. Hulsey ist. Der dafuer Geld von den "Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth" erhalten hat. Haette Herr Soros ihm ein Butterbrot zugesteckt, wuerde hier laengst die Huette brennen.

"Bestaetigt" wird da absolut. Gar. Nichts. Wieder mal nur eitle Selbstinszenierung auf den Ueberresten der 9/11-Opfer.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@Putsch in Chile. Zumindest diese Verschwörungstheorie hat sich als wahr behauptet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> @Putsch in Chile. Zumindest diese Verschwörungstheorie hat sich als wahr behauptet.


Naja, es war immer ein offenen Geheimnis. War es für Dich auch eine "Verschwörung", 
dass USA-Atomraketen aus der Türkei abgezogen wurden als Kompensation für abgezogene 
Raketen in Kuba?


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@interessierterUser ob man es jetzt Verschwörung oder offenes Geheimnis nennt, ändert nichts daran, dass die USA nun mal nicht DIE Guten sind. Sondern auch nur ein Imperium, das versucht seinen Einflussbereich zu halten/erweitern. Genau wie Russland oder China.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das halt, es gibt Menschen ohne den geringsten Sachverstand, die aber immer wieder Blödsinn von sich geben. Ab 500°C sinkt die Festigkeit von Baustahl rapide, ab 700°C ist quasi keine Festigkeit mehr vorhanden. Das schafft jeder kleine Zimmerbrand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Interressant, das der Tower in Londen der 24h gebrannt hat nicht eingestürzt ist.


----------



## amdahl (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Aaah, London. Ein gefundenes Fressen für die 9/11er.
Dass der Turm nicht von einem Flugzeug getroffen wurde und eine völlig andere Konstruktion aufweist muss man dafür natürlich ausblenden


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wen interessieren die Details? Fakt ist, Gebäude 1 ist eingestürzt, Gebäude 2 nicht!!!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@Amdahl WTC 7 wurde auch nicht von einem Flugzeug getroffen. Bloß von Trümmern. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie groß diese waren, habe keine Aufnahmen davon gesehen. Wenn man an einer Diskussion teilnehmen, will sollte man schon grundlegendes Wissen über die Thematik haben. LOL . Aber ALUHUT schreien ist einfacher. siehe Johnny.



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Und dann auch noch den äussert "seriösen" "Dr" Danielle Ganser ins Spiel bringen.Was von dem Typen zu halten ist,das behalt ich jetzt besser bei mir.Ihr Verschwörungs-Theoretiker solltet besser öfter mal an die frische Luft gehen....


Ja, dass du deinen geistigen Dünnschiss für dich behältst, ist in der Tat besser 

Ich bin übrigends nicht davon überzeugt, dass es gesprengt wurde. Ich sehe darin keinen Nutzung (z.B. für Kriegspropagandazwecke). Offiziell von WTC 7 sogar eher ignoriert bis nachgehakt wurde. VT argumentieren hier, das man es gesprengt hat um Beweise zu verwischen, weil in WTC 7 ein Büro des CIA untergebracht war. Aber was ist einfacher? Die Beweise aus dem Gebäude zu schaffen oder das ganze Ding unbeobachtet mit Sprengstoff zu verkleistern.  Daher Spreng eher unwahrscheinlich.

Allerdings ist es auch genauso unwahrscheinlich dass ausgerechnet der Pass eines Attentäters die Flugzeugexplosion überstanden hat und in den Trümmern gefunden wird.  Hat man eigentlich noch andere Pässe von Passagieren gefunden? Habe dazu nie was gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Interressant,dasderTowerinLondender24hgebrannthatnichteingestürztist.


Nennt sich Brandschutz. Man kann Träger isolieren. So gehört sich das und dann dauert es Stunden bis Tage, bis Stahlträger durchgewärmt wurden. Im WTC gab es im einstürzenden Bereich genau diesen Brandschutz nicht. Die Träger lagen offen. Alles bekannt, alles gut dokumentiert und alles eindeutig.

Übrigens stürzen ständig brennende Stahllagerhallen ein. Denn in einfachen Lagerhallen gibt es auch keinen Brandschutz um die Stahlträger. Alte Eichenhallen dagegen halten sehr gut, weil Eichenholz die Wärme gut isoliert, außen verkohlt und innen weiter trägt. Darum sind Eichenhallen für Landwirte viel günstiger zu versichern, als neue Stahlhallen. Ein einfaches Strohfeuer reicht, um eine Stahlhalle zum Einsturz zu bringen. Aber vorhandenes Wissen wird von üblichen VT`lern wie immer ignoriert. Darum werden die Leute auch nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich habe (seit es diese Verschwörungstheorie gibt) zu diesem Thema genau zwei Fragen und die konnte mir bis heute keiner der „Truther“-Bewegung beantworten, vielleicht habe ich ja hier Glück.

Wer unterstellt, dass WTC 7 gesprengt wurde, unterstellt ja fast immer, dass das durch die US-Regierung geschehen ist. Das heißt ja, dass die US-Regierung vor den Augen der ganzen Welt einen Terroranschlag inszeniert hat, diesen durchgetimt hat, hunderte Insider hat usw.

1) Wie kann die US-Regierung, mit ihren ganzen Möglichkeiten (finanziell, politisch) nicht in der Lage sein, einen Terroranschlag so zu „inszenieren“, dass er nicht von irgendwelchen selbsternannten „Wahrheitssuchern“ durchschaut wird?

2) Warum ist dieselbe US-Regierung, der man zutraut, den größten Terroranschlag aller Zeiten, in einer der größte Städte der Welt, vor den Augen der ganzen Welt, zu „inszenieren“, warum ist diese US-Regierung nicht in der Lage, im Irak (das damals von US-Truppen besetzt war, wo die Welt keine Einsicht hatte) den Fund von ein paar Massenvernichtungswaffen zu fälschen? Warum musste diese US-Regierung zugeben, dass sie bei den Kriegsgründen gelogen hat? 

Und zum TE, nur eins: 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> *4. Bestätigung durch den Eigentümer*
> 
> Larry Silverstein bestätigte in einem Interview die kontrollierte Sprengung des Gebäudes 7.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht mag mein Englisch eingerostet sein, aber an welcher Stelle, bestätigt er dort die „kontrollierte Sprengung“?

Vielleicht sollte man den gesamten Text veröffentlichen, den Herr Silverstein gesagt hat:

“I remember getting a call from the, er, fire department commander, telling me that they were not sure they were gonna be able to contain the fire, and I said, 'We’ve had such terrible loss of life, maybe the smartest thing to do is pull it.' And they made that decision to pull and we watched the building collapse.”

Na das liest sich doch schon ganz anders. Es ging darum, die Feuerwehrleute abzuziehen. Wurde auch von Feuerwehrleuten vor Ort bestätigt.

PS: 

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was man sich von dieser Verschwörungstheorie verspricht. Die USA hat soviele tatsächliche Untaten begangen, für die man sie zu Recht kritisieren kann.

Das wäre allemal besser, als diese längst widerlegte Theorie immer und immer wieder aufzuwärmen.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Wie kann die US-Regierung, mit ihren ganzen Möglichkeiten (finanziell, politisch) nicht in der Lage sein, einen Terroranschlag so zu „inszenieren“, dass er nicht von irgendwelchen selbsternannten „Wahrheitssuchern“ durchschaut wird?



Die Frage ist, ob man es überhaupt inszenieren muss. Es reicht ja aus es einfach zu zulassen:
Möglichkeiten:
A) Die Terroristen haben alles selbst gemacht und perfekt geplant. Die Amis wurden total überrascht.
B) Die Geheimdienste hatten Kenntnis, diese aber ignoriert/nicht ernstgenommen oder die Absicht es für politische Zwecke auszunutzen
C) Es wurde alles von Geheimdiensten inszeniert (halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich). Ähnliche skrupellose Pläne für False Flag Operationen gab es bereits in der Vergangenheit. Wurden aber nicht umgesetzt (bzw nur in kleinen Rahmen). Thank you Kennedy (Operation Northwoods – Wikipedia)



> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was man sich von dieser Verschwörungstheorie verspricht. Die USA hat soviele tatsächliche Untaten begangen, für die man sie zu Recht kritisieren kann.


 Es geht ihnen einfach um die "Wahrheit", was auch immer die Wahrheit ist. Wen jemand deine Mutter umgebracht hat, willst du auch wissen, wer es wirklich war.



> 2) Warum ist dieselbe US-Regierung, der man zutraut, den größten Terroranschlag aller Zeiten, in einer der größte Städte der Welt, vor den Augen der ganzen Welt, zu „inszenieren“, warum ist diese US-Regierung nicht in der Lage, im Irak (das damals von US-Truppen besetzt war, wo die Welt keine Einsicht hatte) den Fund von ein paar Massenvernichtungswaffen zu fälschen? Warum musste diese US-Regierung zugeben, dass sie bei den Kriegsgründen gelogen hat?


Unabhängig von der Möglichkeit gab es keine Notwendigkeit Beweise zu fälschen. Viele Soldaten und auch die US Bevölkerung waren davon überzeugt, dass sie wegen 9/11 in den Irak einmarschiert sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man es überhaupt inszenieren muss. Es reicht ja aus es einfach zu zulassen:
> Möglichkeiten:
> A) Die Terroristen haben alles selbst gemacht und perfekt geplant. Die Amis wurden total überrascht.
> B) Die Geheimdienste hatten Kenntnis, diese aber ignoriert/nicht ernstgenommen oder die Absicht es für politische Zwecke auszunutzen
> C) Es wurde alles von Geheimdiensten inszeniert (halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich). Ähnliche skrupellose Pläne für False Flag Operationen gab es bereits in der Vergangenheit. Wurden aber nicht umgesetzt.



In diesem Fall, es war A. 

Die Geheimdienste hatten zwar Kenntnis, dass etwas geplant war, allerdings gab es keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte. Also genau das Problem, dass westliche Geheimdienste seit 16 Jahren haben.

Bei jedem Anschlag in den letzten 16 Jahren gab es vorher Anhaltspunkte, allerdings nie konkrete (Ausnahmen sind die verhinderte Anschläge, so wie bei der Sauerlandgruppe).



OField schrieb:


> Es geht ihnen einfach um die "Wahrheit", was auch immer die Wahrheit ist. Wen jemand deine Mutter umgebracht hat, willst du auch wissen, wer es wirklich war.



Richtig. Und wenn es nach der Untersuchung einen Täter gibt, für den alles spricht, dann ist das für mich auch ausreichend.

Genau das liegt hier vor. Wer allerdings nach 16 Jahren immer noch einen Täter sucht, obwohl der längst feststeht, sucht wohl nicht die Wahrheit.



OField schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Möglichkeit gab es keine Notwendigkeit Beweise zu fälschen. Viele Soldaten und auch die US Bevölkerung waren davon überzeugt, dass sie wegen 9/11 in den Irak einmarschiert sind.



Offizielle Begründung waren Massenvernichtungswaffen. Insbesondere mobile Labore für chemische und biologische Kampfstoffe. Eine bewusste Lüge, wie sich später rausstellte (und wie viele von Anfang an vermuteten).


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob man es überhaupt inszenieren muss. Es reicht ja aus es einfach zu zulassen:



Den Anschlag zuzulassen (was übrigens die einzige Variante der 9/11 VT wäre, die in meinen Augen überhaupt praktibal durchführbar ist) würde aber den ganzen Theorien widersprechen, dass die Türme aktiv gesprengt worden wären. 

Was denn jetzt nun, welche Variante wollt ihr eigentlich beweisen, entscheidet Euch doch mal!

Sorry, aber die Truther haben alle nur eine Agenda. Jemandem, den man nicht ausstehen kann, etwas anzuhängen, auf dass der Welt doch endlich die Augen geöffnet werden . 
Und sie sind alleine schon deswegen nicht ernst zu nehmen. 

Ja, ich traue den US-Regierung einiges zu, der aktuellen sowieso. Aber eines weiß ich auch: Die Unfähigkeit im einzelnen ist der zuverlässigste Gegner von solchen Unternehmungen. Und nochwas: Motivation und Risiko müssen im Einklang stehen. Jedem, der an einer solchen VT beteiligt ist, und sei es nur als Mitwisser, muss klar sein, dass massenweise Köpfe rollen würden - und zwar in echt und nicht nur im übertragenen Sinne - wenn das ans Tageslicht käme. Alleine das Erpressungspotential ist ungeheuer. 

Welche ungeheueren Vorteile müsste man sich denn bitte davon versprechen, dass man sehenden Auges ein solches Risiko überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen würde? Bestimmt nicht die postulierten Dinge wie Irak-Krieg, Bin-Laden oder Militärgeschäfte. Das ist doch lachhaft.

Alleine das macht eine VT in diesem Fall derart unwahrscheinlich, dass ich keine Sekunde darüber nachdenken muss.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naja, mal sehen wenn in 60 Jahren die CIA Akten geöffnet werden *g*



> Den Anschlag zuzulassen (was übrigens die einzige Variante der 9/11 VT wäre, die in meinen Augen überhaupt praktibal durchführbar ist) würde aber den ganzen Theorien widersprechen, dass die Türme aktiv gesprengt worden wären.


Jop, aber die halte ich so oder so für Unfug. In Gegensatz zu einer Sprengung, braucht das aktive Zulassen nur sehr wenige Mitwisser
Dass Militärs bereit sind ziemlich abgefucktes Zeugs durchzuziehen um Geopolitische Interessen durchzusetzen wurde allerdings schon das ein oder andere mal aufgedeckt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich möchte zum Thema WTC7 an 9/11 gerne eine Studie verlinken die sich mit dem Einsturz von WTC 7 beschäftigt hat und zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist dass der Einsturz des Gebäudes nicht durch Feuer verursacht wurde,
> wie es etwa der NIST Bericht behauptet.  NIST hat wie schon durch anonyme Quellen zur Herausgabe des Berichtes vor Jahren bekannt wurde, bekanntlich die Daten frisiert um den Einsturz des Gebäudes erklären zu können.



Aber wer profitiert davon? Wo ist das Motiv?
Wer in einem kapitalistischen System irgendein Risiko eingehen will, verspricht sich davon einen Gewinn.
Wo ist der? Für wen?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wer profitiert davon? Wo ist das Motiv?
> Wer in einem kapitalistischen System irgendein Risiko eingehen will, verspricht sich davon einen Gewinn.
> Wo ist der? Für wen?



Ist doch offensichtlich, davon profitieren die Echsenmenschen im innern unserer Erde.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Dass Militärs bereit sind ziemlich abgefucktes Zeugs durchziehen um Geopolitische Interessen durchzusetzen wurde allerdings schon das ein oder andere mal aufgedeckt.



Vergleiche doch mal das "eine oder andere", was aufgedeckt wurde, mit dieser Sache. Das ist schon eine andere Dimension. Selbst in einer militärischen Führung, mit einem kleinen Kreis an Eingeweihten, wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einer mit dieser Sache ein Problem hat und an die Öffentlichkeit geht - oder zumindest eine Erpressung deswegen fürchtet  - unabschätzbar hoch. 

Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man im Ausland z.B. Waffen an den eigentlichen Feind liefert oder auch mal einen Anschlag im Ausland inszeniert, um seine Ziele zu erreichen, oder ob man im eigenen Land einen Anschlag inszeniert, bei dem mehr als 3000 Menschen drauf gehen. Man mache sich mal die Dimension klar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch offensichtlich, davon profitieren die Echsenmenschen im innern unserer Erde.



Nicht die Nazis von der dunklen Seite des Mondes?



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man im Ausland z.B. Waffen an den eigentlichen Feind liefert oder auch mal einen Anschlag im Ausland inszeniert, um sein Ziel zu erreichen, oder ob man im eigenen Land einen Anschlag inszeniert, bei dem mehr als 3000 Menschen drauf gehen. Man mache sich mal die Dimension klar.



Genau, dass ist der Punkt. Ich traue den USA im Ausland fast alles zu, aber im eigenen Land, die eigenen Bürger? Das würde kein Präsident/Regierung innenpolitisch überleben.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man im Ausland z.B. Waffen an den eigentlichen Feind liefert oder auch mal einen Anschlag im Ausland inszeniert, um seine Ziele zu erreichen, oder ob man im eigenen Land einen Anschlag inszeniert, bei dem mehr als 3000 Menschen drauf gehen. Man mache sich mal die Dimension klar.



Operation Northwoods. Militärs haben Anschläge im Inland geplant. Wurde nicht umgesetzt, weil Kennedy dagegen war. Bei einem so willensschwachen Präsidenten wie Bush jr. kann man es sich aber vorstellen.
Italien im Kaltenkrieg wurden Terroranschläge seitens Geheimarmeen - Stichwort Gladio - inszeniert und den linken zugeschoben um eine "Kommunistische Übernahme" des Landes zu verhindern.

Wer bereit ist 10 Menschen zu töten, hat auch mit Sicherheit keine Gewissensbisse 3000 umzubringen. Für solche Leute sind Menschen abstrakte Zahlen. So wie die Kinder die du in Afrika verhungert lässt. weil du ihnen kein Geld schicken willst^^.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Hilfe, überall liegen brennende Aluhüte rum.



Ich nehme einfach an, dass du dich mit der Thematik nicht auseinandergesetzt hast und den obigen Post nicht wirklich gelesen hast, geschweige den die Videos geschaut.
Die Strategie der Diffamierung untersch. Ansichten ist nicht zielführend. 
Ich habe kein Problem wenn du der Meinung bist ein Feuer ist Ursache für einen symmetrischen Einsturz des Gebäudes,  dort beginnend wo es gar nicht gebrannt hat, also am Fundament des Gebäudes,
aber dann solltest du es auch begründen und keine unsachlichen Schuldzuweisungen tätigen.

Wie zu sehen ist, war in den unteren Etagen nichts beschädigt, außer Staub von WTC 7 inkl. gebrochener Fenster.
Das Gebäude wurde evakuiert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uLqGRv7CQlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> ....Wer bereit ist 10 Menschen zu töten, hat auch mit Sicherheit keine Gewissensbisse 3000 umzubringen.....


Das sind doch aber völlig unterschiedliche Themen. Zuerst geht es darum, warum das WTC einstürzte.
Die Ursachen sind eindeutig, klar und wissenschaftlich wasserdicht. Das sagt aber rein gar nichts darüber
aus, wer die Hintermänner steuerte, wer wann was wusste, wer wen finanziert hat etc.

Es kann eine unabhängige Gruppe gewesen sein, so wie die RAF bei uns auch ziemlich unabhängig war,
es kann eine Finzanzierung und Koordinierung über Osama Bin Laden gegeben haben, die Saudies, der
Iran, Lybien oder wer auch immer es war, kann es organisiert haben, vielleicht waren es auch amerikanische
Kriegstreiber.

Aber wozu bedarf es absurder Geschichten von Sprengungen, von Nanotermiten, von einer Atombombe
im Keller? Das sind alles Nebelbomben, die uns Zeit und Kraft kosten, anstatt nach den HIntermännern
zu suchen.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wozu bedarf es absurder Geschichten von Sprengungen, von Nanotermiten, von einer Atombombe
> im Keller? Das sind alles Nebelbomben, die uns Zeit und Kraft kosten, anstatt nach den HIntermännern
> zu suchen.


Habe schon mehrmals deutlich gemacht, dass ich darin auch keinen Sinn sehe.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Dass Militärs bereit sind ziemlich abgefucktes Zeugs durchzuziehen um Geopolitische Interessen durchzusetzen wurde allerdings schon das ein oder andere mal aufgedeckt.



Ja, haben sie doch gemacht.
Sie haben Beweise gefälscht um zu zeigen, dass der Irak Massenvernichtungswaffen hat.
Daraufhin sind die USA einmarschiert und wenn Merkel Kanzler zu dem Zeitpunkt wäre, wären wir mit einmarschiert -- das einzige mal, das Schröder während seiner Kanzlerschaft was richtig gemacht hat, den Einmarsch abzulehnen und nicht mitzumachen.
Wozu also 9/11 inszenieren?
Die USA brauchen doch keinen Grund, um in ein Land einzumarschieren oder einen Krieg anzufangen.
Hat man die Jahre zuvor doch immer gut gesehen, obs auf Kuba war, Chile, Mittelamerika gabs auch was, Afgahnistan in den 80ern.

Wenn also einer behauptet, dass ein Gebäude des WTC absichtlich gesprengt wurde, zeigt auf, dass es eine Inszenierung war, denn wie sonst sollte man plötzlich Sprengladungen anbringen können?
Das hätte zuvor schon erfolgt sein müssen.
Ergo muss es einen Grund geben, das zu inszenieren und die USA machen alles für den Kapitalismus. 
Wer also profitiert davon? Wo sind die Gewinner? Wer hat Geld eingestrichen?
Die Rüstungsindustrie?
Die verdient heute besser denn je, die haben sowas nicht nötig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wer die Hintermänner sind, da gibt es doch längst einen großen Verdacht:

Kongress uberstimmt Obama: 9/11-Opfer durfen Saudi-Arabien in den USA verklagen.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Wer bereit ist 10 Menschen zu töten, hat auch mit Sicherheit keine Gewissensbisse 3000 umzubringen. Für solche Leute sind Menschen abstrakte Zahlen. So wie die Kinder die du in Afrika verhungert lässt. weil du ihnen kein Geld schicken willst^^.



Bei Operation Northwood stehen Einsatz, Risiko und zu erwarteter Gewinn in einem rationalen Verhältnis. Bei 9/11 nicht. Um z.B. eine nicht vorhandene Terrorgefahr herbeizubeschwören, hätten es auch mehrere kleinere Anschläge getan, mit einem unvergleichlich kleineren Risiko. Das Wahrzeichen NewYorks zu zerstören und damit das Selbstbild von den USA zu erschüttern, steht in keinem Verhältnis, zu dem was man sich damit hätte versprechen können. Was sollte das denn eigentlich gewesen sein?

Nochmal: Es geht dabei nicht um das Gewissen ggü. den dabei zu Tode kommenden Menschen. Es gibt Menschen, die überhaupt keine Skrupel oder Mitgefühl haben. Es geht um das Risiko für die Beteiligten SELBST, wenn ihre Aktion ans Tageslicht kommt. Und dabei spielt es sehr wohl eine Rolle, ob nur ein Sachschaden und vlt. eine kleine Zahl an Geschädigten auftritt oder so etwas wie bei 9/11. Und egal wieviele Menschen ohne Gewissen, Skrupel und Erpressungspotential vorhanden sein mögen.... es reicht EINER für den das nicht gilt. EINER.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn man ein Wahrzeichen zerstören will, hätte man auch die Freiheitsstatue oder das Washington Monument nehmen können.
Die Kollateralschäden wären weit weniger hoch, der Effekt aber der gleiche -- die Nation wäre getroffen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Eben um eine Terrorgefahr zu erfinden, hätte man auch einen Anschlag auf einen US-Stützpunkt inszenieren können. Am besten einem im Ausland, wo es nicht viele neugiere Augen gibt.

Fertig ist die Terrorgefahr. Aber der größte Terroranschlag der Welt, dazu in einer der größten Städte der Welt, mit hunderttausenden, millionen Augenzeugen und einer Weltöffentlichkeit die genau hinschaut? 

Und das alles für einen Krieg in Afghanistan?

Sorry, das klingt einfach von vorne bis hinten unglaubwürdig.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es geht um das Risiko für die Beteiligten SELBST, wenn ihre Aktion ans Tageslicht kommt.


Kommt halt darauf an, ob man etwas schlimmes absichtlich zulässt. Das nachzuweisen ist eher unmöglich. Da reichen dann eine Handvoll hoher Tiere aus. Z.B. Ein CiA Chef der die Informationen "nicht ernst nimmt/runterspielt"


> Eben um eine Terrorgefahr zu erfinden, hätte man auch einen Anschlag auf einen US-Stützpunkt inszenieren können. Am besten einem im Ausland, wo es nicht viele neugiere Augen gibt.


Das trifft nicht die US Bevölkerung und weckt auch keine Kriegsbereitschaft.


> Aber der größte Terroranschlag der Welt, dazu in einer der größten Städte der Welt, mit hunderttausenden, millionen Augenzeugen und einer Weltöffentlichkeit die genau hinschaut?


Genau das hat die Regierung gerade zu genötigt militärisch zuhandeln. Wenn irgendein verrückter in nem Club 50 Leute erschießt, ist das kein so toller Grund nen War on Terror und den Bündnisfall auszurufen.


> Und das alles für einen Krieg in Afghanistan?


Nein, für den War on Terror


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Nein, für den War on Terror



Den gab es doch vorher schon. Angefangen mit dem ersten Anschlag auf das WTC in den 90ern.
Oder denkst du, dass das auch inszeniert war?


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



> Oder denkst du, dass das auch inszeniert war?


Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass irgendwas inszeniert ist. Ich spiele bloß Advocatus Diaboli


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Das trifft nicht die US Bevölkerung und weckt auch keine Kriegsbereitschaft.



Gehen wir mal die größeren Konflikte seit Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges durch.

Koreakrieg. Traf nicht die US-Bevölkerung.
Vietnamkrieg. Traf nicht die US-Bevölkerung.
Erster Golfkrieg. Traf nicht die US-Bevölkerung.

Und das waren nur die größeren Konflikte. Dazu noch dutzende kleinere Militärmissionen.

Wozu braucht das US-Militär eine Begründung, wenn es irgendwo eingreifen will? 



OField schrieb:


> Genau das hat die Regierung gerade zu genötigt militärisch zuhandeln. Wenn irgendein verrückter in nem Club 50 Leute erschießt, ist das kein so toller Grund nen War on Terror und den Bündnisfall auszurufen.



Die USA ist schon für ganz andere Sachen irgendwo einmarschiert bzw. hat irgendwo angegriffen. Es hätte dafür keinen Terroranschlag gebraucht.



OField schrieb:


> Nein, für den War on Terror



Siehe zuvor. Außerdem, was genau hat USA von diesem War on Terror? Staatsverschuldung bis sonst wo, tausende Tote und viel mehr Angriffe auf die USA, als vorher.

Scheint mir nicht schlüssig.

Darüber hinaus ist mir noch etwas weiteres eingefallen. Wenn die USA die ganze Welt über die wahren Täter belogen hat, warum haben die politischen Widersacher der USA (z.B. Russland oder China) bisher nicht versucht, die USA damit bloßzustellen?

Das wäre doch der absolute Propagandagewinn für diese Länder.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



JePe schrieb:


> ... boah ey, nicht noch so´n Thread.



Dann halte dich doch aus dem Thread heraus, wenn du außer dem Versuch der Diffamierung der Universität nichts anderes zum Thema beitragen kannst.
Das ist wieder mal ein ganz üblicher Versuch auf dem untersten Niveau.

University of Alaska Fairbanks – Wikipedia


> Der Universitaet selbst ist die Studie keine Erwaehnung wert - was die Frage aufwirft, wie die rot-braune Querfront von hinter-die Fichte-blickenden Honigmannzuhoerern an sie gelangt sind?



Die Frage ist, warum du nun auf den Honigmann/hinter der Fichte Unsinn kommst? Es geht um eine objektive Studie zum Einsturz von WTC 7 und nicht um irgendwelche VT Seiten.
Die Universität ist renommiert, da gibts keine Angriffsfläche.



> Die University of Alaska Fairbanks (auch UAF genannt) ist eine staatliche Universität in Fairbanks im US-Bundesstaat Alaska. Mit 9.992 Studenten ist sie nach der University of Alaska Anchorage der zweitgrößte Standort des University of Alaska System. Als Ursprungscampus der University of Alaska ist sie der wichtigste Standort des Universitätssystems. Neben dem Campus in Fairbanks unterhält die UAF sieben weitere Außenstandorte:





> Weil ich keinen echten Erkenntnisgewinn erwarte und damit beschaeftigt war, die Werbung fuer Poker und Anlageberater wegzuklicken.



Aber dann machst du dir die Mühe einen unfläten Diffamierungspost zu schreiben um der Realität nicht ins Auge blicken zu müssen?
Soviel Aufwand , nur damit man sich gegen die Tatsachen sträubt. Das nennt man kognitive Dissonanz.



> Ein Grund dafuer, dass die "Studie" auf der Webseite der Universitaet nicht erwaehnt wird, mag sein, dass es eben keine "Studie" der Universitaet, sondern eher ein launiger Zeitvertreib am Computer (!)des zitierten Dr. Hulsey ist.



Das liegt wohl daran, dass die Studie noch nicht fertiggstellt ist.
Und wenn sie fertiggestellt ist, dan wird sie natürlich von allen Seiten scharf angegriffen werden, weil sie gegen das Mainstreammärchen ist, das ein Gebäude durch Feuer beginnend am Fundament einstürzt und die brennenden Etagen nicht zuerst einen Kollaps auslösen, sondern der dort ausgelöst wird wo gar nichts gebrannt oder instabil war.



> "Bestaetigt" wird da absolut. Gar. Nichts. Wieder mal nur eitle Selbstinszenierung auf den Ueberresten der 9/11-Opfer.



Natürlich wird es bestätigt, denn was bleibt dann sonst anderes als Einsturzursache übrig? Ja Osama in seiner Höhle, ich weiß, der kann Gebäude auf die Grundfläche implodieren lassen, indem er ein paar Feuer legt, die vereilt im Gebäude stattfanden.
Die ganzen Controlled Demolition Experten können in Zukunft ihren Beruf an den Nagel hängen, weil es sind ja nur noch ein paar Feuer im Gebäude zu legen und dann stürzt es beginnend am stabilsten Punkt (Fundament),
in sich zusammen. Wahrscheinlich hast du nicht mal gecheckt dass es hier nicht um die Türme WTC1 und WTC2 geht, die ja bekanntlich an den Stellen einstürzen wo auch das Feuer wütet, also das in erster Linie logisch erscheint.


----------



## OField (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



> Darüber hinaus ist mir noch etwas weiteres eingefallen. Wenn die USA die ganze Welt über die wahren Täter belogen hat, warum haben die politischen Widersacher der USA (z.B. Russland oder China) bisher nicht versucht, die USA damit bloßzustellen?


War es in Japan oder Malaysia? Dort gab es eine Debatte im Parlament über diese Thema. Keine Ahnung wie ernst die Sache diskusstiert wurde. 

Soweit ich weiß, haben die Russen/Chinesen die Amis auch nie mit anderen Sachen bloß gestellt. Putsch in Chile, Iran etc. Vielleicht weil sie selbst keine Information/Beweise haben? Mal davon abgesehen dass alles was aus Russland gegen die USA gefeuert wird, eh als Propaganda abgeschmettert wird.



> Wozu braucht das US-Militär eine Begründung, wenn es irgendwo eingreifen will?


Ich denke man braucht sie schon noch recht oft, die UNO verbietet nämlich Angriffskriege:
Vietnam : Tonkin-Zwischenfall – Wikipedia 
2. Golfkrieg , war da die Brutkastenlüge?
Irakkrieg . Waffenvernichtungswaffen
Für die anderen Kriege, Korea etc, gab es bestimmt auch Begründungen die damals schlüssig waren

Also ganz ohne Vorwand geht es nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...



Warum sollten die Behörden ein Gebäude sprengen, dass gar nicht von Flugzeugen getroffen wurde?

Wo ist da der Witz? Warum nur dieses ein Gebäude? Wenn die Regierung da einen Terroranschlag inszeniert, warum nicht einfach die 2 Gebäude sprengen, die a) von Flugzeugen getroffen wurden und b) auch viel bekannter sind.

Wer kannte denn bitte WTC 7 vor dem 9/11? 

Warum sollte die Regierung so einen Schwachsinn veranstalten? Genau, das macht keinen Sinn. Da ist die Erklärung, dass Gebäudetrümmer der einstürzenden Twin Towers, dass Gebäude so stark beschädigt haben, dass es in der Folge eingestürzt ist, viel rationaler (und im Gegensatz zu den ganzen  Theorien der Aluhutfraktion auch wissenschaftlich belegt).



OField schrieb:


> War es in Japan oder Malaysia? Dort gab es eine Debatte im Parlament über diese Thema. Keine Ahnung wie ernst die Sache diskusstiert wurde.



Noch nie von gehört, auch nichts auf die schnelle gefunden.



OField schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, haben die Russen/Chinesen die Amis auch nie mit anderen Sachen bloß gestellt. Putsch in Chile, Iran etc. Vielleicht weil sie selbst keine Information/Beweise haben? Mal davon abgesehen dass alles was aus Russland gegen die USA gefeuert wird, eh als Propaganda abgeschmettert wird.



Dieselben Russen, die das geheimiste Geheimprojekt während des zweiten Weltkrieges infiltriert hatten?

Hätten die Russen etwas, mit dem sie die USA bloßstellen könnten, sie würden es nutzen.



OField schrieb:


> Ich denke man braucht sie schon noch recht oft:
> Vietnam : Tonkin-Zwischenfall – Wikipedia



Außerhalb der USA.



OField schrieb:


> 2. Golfkrieg , war da die Brutkastenlüge?



Außerhalb der USA.



OField schrieb:


> Irakkrieg . Waffenvernichtungswaffen



Außerhalb der USA.



OField schrieb:


> ür die anderen Kriege, Korea etc, gab es bestimmt auch Begründungen die damals schlüssig waren
> 
> Also ganz ohne Vorwand geht es nicht.



Richtig, ohne geht es nicht. Aber es war nie ein Vorwand im eigenen Land notwendig. Warum also hier?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Weil man gleichzeitig wunderbar von den Untersuchungen des Echolon-Programms ablenken konnte. 
Echelon – Wikipedia

Anfang 2001 gibt es ähnliche Enthüllungen wie bei Snowden, das die Geheimdienste die Satelittenverbindunegn überwachen. 
Nach den Anschlägen hatte man ja eine super Ausrede, dass man damit Anschläge verhindern könnte und das unbedingt weiter nutzen will. 

Man muss sich ja nur mal die Forderungen nach mehr Überwachung nach jedem kleinen Anschlag in Europa anschauen. Wann haben die Innenminister schon mal die Möglichkeit, ihre Überwachungsmachinerie zu erweitern, ohne das die Bevölkerung auf die Barrikaden geht.
Siehe De Maiziere in hier bei uns: Auch de Maiziere wendet sich gegen Verschlusselung | heise online
Innenminister einigen sich auf "Ankunftsausweis" fur Fluchtlinge | heise online
Uberwachung: Koalition macht Staatstrojaner zum polizeilichen Alltagswerkzeug | heise online
*G20-Gegner befurchten Demonstrationsverbot  | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg*

Wie Snowden gezeigt hat gab es ähnliches vor 15 jahren in den USA. Da wurden die Möglichekeiten von FBI und CIA deutlich ausgeweitet.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das halt, es gibt Menschen ohne den geringsten Sachverstand, die aber immer wieder Blödsinn von sich geben. Ab 500°C sinkt die Festigkeit von Baustahl rapide, ab 700°C ist quasi keine Festigkeit mehr vorhanden. Das schafft jeder kleine Zimmerbrand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du äußerst dich ohne den Eingangspost gelesen zu haben.
* Jet Fuel ist bei WTC 7 überhaupt kein Thema.* 
Dein eklatantes Nichtwissen dass an diesem Tag 3 Gebäude einstürzten und dass WTC 7 nicht von einem Flugzeug getroffen wurde, ist wiedermal der Beweis dafür dass du dich für Fakten nicht interessierst.



> Ganz wichtig, reflektieren. Nur wenn man das Video über einen Spiegel betrachtet, sieht man die geheimen Botschaften



Ich bitte dich den Thread zu verlassen, wenn du es nicht mal für nötig hältst den Eingangspost wenigstens zu überfliegen geschweige denn die Überschrift zu lesen.
An diesen Geschehnissen baut der komplette Kampf gegen den Terror auf und bin überzeugt dass auch große Teile der Regierung über die Vorgänge an 9/11 getäuscht wurden.



Jimiblu schrieb:


> *shhhhhhh* Jet fuel can't melt steel beams



Jet Fuel ist bei WTC 7 kein Thema, du redest  von WTC1 und WTC 2.



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Achtung,Alu-Hüte im Anflug...oh Gott was für ein Schwachsinn.
> 
> 
> Und dann auch noch den äussert "seriösen" "Dr" Danielle Ganser ins Spiel bringen.Was von dem Typen zu halten ist,das behalt ich jetzt besser bei mir.Ihr Verschwörungs-Theoretiker solltet besser öfter mal an die frische Luft gehen....



Kannst du bitte erläutern was an dem Herrn Ganser auszusetzen ist? Würde mich interessieren. Wenn du da Argumente vorbringen kannst würde ich die gerne hören.

Soviel ich weiß ist er ein renommierter Friedensforscher der seine Doktortitel mit der Dissertation über Nato Geheimarmeen erhalten hat.

"2000/01 wurde er bei Georg Kreis am Historischen Seminar Basel mit der Dissertation Operation Gladio in Western Europe and the United States mit «insigni cum laude» zum Dr. phil. promoviert.[7][8]"



amdahl schrieb:


> Aaah, London. Ein gefundenes Fressen für die 9/11er.
> Dass der Turm nicht von einem Flugzeug getroffen wurde und eine völlig andere Konstruktion aufweist muss man dafür natürlich ausblenden



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, WTC 7 wurde nicht von einem Flugzeug getroffen, sondern WTC 1 und WTC 2.
3 Türme 2 Flugzeuge, so schauts aus.

Und außer dem weiter weg stehenden WTC 7 sind die relativ hohen WTC´s de unter WTC 1 und 2 standen, die viel schlimmer gebrannt haben und massiv von Trümmern beschädigt wurden, nicht eingestürzt.



OField schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es auch genauso unwahrscheinlich dass ausgerechnet der Pass eines Attentäters die Flugzeugexplosion überstanden hat und in den Trümmern gefunden wird.  Hat man eigentlich noch andere Pässe von Passagieren gefunden? Habe dazu nie was gehört.



Nein, nur Pässe von den Attentätern, was die Theorie über gelegte Beweise sehr nahe bringt.
Auch bei vielen anderen Attentaten spielen oft Ausweise eine Rolle, die unter fadenscheinigen Bedingungen plötzlich auftauchen.
Man nehme den Fall Amri, oder Charlie Hebdo, wo en Täter den Ausweis im Fluchtwagen "vergessen" hat.
Amris Ausweisdokuente hat man dann auch erst Tage danach veröffentlicht und eine direkte Fahndung verhindert. Genauso hat man gewisse Dokumente die eine frühere festnahme von Amri möglicht gemacht hätten verschwinden lassen.
Deswegen wird ja auch ermittelt gerade.
Leider riecht das alles danach Ermittlungen in eine gewisse Richtung zu lenken.



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ja genau *gähn* ...Jung du glaubst du hättest es mir jetzt so richtig gegeben ?



Eigentlich nicht, er hat lediglich gezeigt dass du uninformiert bist. Du solltest dich entschuldigen und bei ihm bedanken dass er dich aufgeklärt hat.
WTC7 ist das dritte Gebäude das an 9/11 um 17:20 unter fadenscheinigen Gründen ohne Flugzeugeinschlag, ohne große Beschädigung  ( Im Vergleich zu WTC3/4/5/6) und ohne großen Brand eingestürzt ist.
Ich bitte dich höflich darum die Nettiquette zumindest eingermaßen einzuhalten.
Wenn du glaubst alles zu diesem Thema bereits zu wissen und dir deine Meinung unter Berücksichtigung aller Fakten gebildet hast, dann kannst du bestimmt auch einige sinvolle Äußerungen bringen, außer persönliche Beleidigungen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil man gleichzeitig wunderbar von den Untersuchungen des Echolon-Programms ablenken konnte.
> Echelon – Wikipedia
> 
> Anfang 2001 gibt es ähnliche Enthüllungen wie bei Snowden, das die Geheimdienste die Satelittenverbindunegn überwachen.
> ...



Nachrichtendienste überwachen schon immer. Dafür sind die da. Da brauchen die auch keinen Vorwand für. Oder wie hat die NSA 49 Jahre lange (seit ihrer Gründung 1952 bis zu den Anschlägen 2001) ihre Existenz gerechtfertigt?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ist wiedermal der Beweis dafür dass du dich für Fakten nicht interessierst.



Solche "Fakten" wie der vollständige Wortlauf von Larry Silverstein, den du hier vorenthalten hast, damit der eigentlich Sinn seiner Aussage verfälscht wird?


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diese Aluhut-Threads und Posts langweilen langsam...



Die langweilen nicht, sondern sind wegen der aktuellen Entwicklungen in Syrien wichtiger denn je. Und es geht nicht um Aluhut Unsinn, sondern um eine konstruktive Debatte darüber, möchte ich nur mal darauf hinweisen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dein lapidarer Kommentar ebenso auf Unwissenheit fußt und du den Eingangspost nicht gelesen hast. Hol es bitte nach.
Syrien ist ein Opfer der Katastrophalen illegalen Kriege in Afghanistan, Lybien und Irak und der indirekten Unterstützung des islamischen Staates durch die USA.
Und die Rechtfertigung in diesen Ländern aktiv zu sein, fußt ausschließlich auf 9/11 und der Strategie mittels Unterstützung von Islamisten den Einfluss in dieser Region auszubauen und anderen Einfluss zu stoppen.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Bei manchen Beiträgen hier fällt mir nur noch ein: LOL. 

Logik scheint einfach nicht jedem gegeben zu sein. Aber dafür um so mehr Glauben und Überzeugung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> * Jet Fuel ist bei WTC 7 überhaupt kein Thema.*
> ...
> Ich bitte dich den Thread zu verlassen....



Vielleicht solltest Du Dir einfach mal in Ruhe die offiziellen Erklärungen für den Einsturz durchlesen und verstehen.
Was unterscheidet Diesel von Kerosin in der Brenntemperatur? Die hunderten von Liter Diesel in WTC 7 zusammen
mit den Strukturschwächungen durch Trümmer aus WTC 1 und WTC 2 haben welche Auswirkungen?

Warum verbreitest Du hier mit Absicht gefälschte Daten?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nachrichtendienste überwachen schon immer. Dafür sind die da. Da brauchen die auch keinen Vorwand für. Oder wie hat die NSA 49 Jahre lange (seit ihrer Gründung 1952 bis zu den Anschlägen 2001) ihre Existenz gerechtfertigt?



Das ist genau das Problem. Die Existenz der Geheimdienste wurde lange nicht in Frage gestellt. 
Bei uns ist es genau das gleiche. Diskussionen über die Abschaffung des Verfassungsschutzes gibt es auch erst, seit herauskam, das er den NSU unterstützt und die Aufklärung massiv behindert hat.
Kontrapunkt: Den Verfassungsschutz abschaffen – warum nicht?  - Meinung - Tagesspiegel
Verfassungsschutz abschaffen!


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

DKK007, 

Geheimdienste wird es immer geben, so lange es Staaten auf der Welt gibt. Kein einigermaßen relevanter Staat kann es sich leisten, mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Welt zu stoplern.

Woher hast Du eigentlich Deinen Usernamen?!


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Problem. Die Existenz der Geheimdienste wurde lange nicht in Frage gestellt.
> Bei uns ist es genau das gleiche. Diskussionen über die Abschaffung des Verfassungsschutzes gibt es auch erst, seit herauskam, das er den NSU unterstützt und die Aufklärung massiv behindert hat.
> Kontrapunkt: Den Verfassungsschutz abschaffen – warum nicht?  - Meinung - Tagesspiegel
> Verfassungsschutz abschaffen!



Verfassungsschutz abschaffen eher weniger.
Das Dilemma ist die Transparenz und dass jedes Bundesland einen eigenen Verfassungsschutz hat.
Hier sollte man die Geheimdienste zentralisieren.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

"Tranparenter Geheimdienst"

ist genauso gut wie

"Microsoft Works"


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutz abschaffen eher weniger.
> Das Dilemma ist die Transparenz und dass jedes Bundesland einen eigenen Verfassungsschutz hat.
> Hier sollte man die Geheimdienste zentralisieren.



Die Verwaltung ist eigentlich nicht das Hauptproblem.
Man müsste eher dafür sorgen, dass das komplette Parlament den Geheimdienst kontrollieren kann und nicht nur G10, wo dann hinterher keiner drüber reden darf.



> Die G 10-Kommission entscheidet von Amts wegen als unabhängiges und an keine Weisungen gebundenes Organ über die Notwendigkeit und Zulässigkeit sämtlicher durch die Nachrichtendienste des Bundes (Bundesnachrichtendienst, Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz, Militärischer Abschirmdienst) durchgeführten Beschränkungsmaßnahmen im Bereich des Brief-, Post- und Fernmeldegeheimnisses nach Artikel 10 des Grundgesetzes (GG).


Deutscher Bundestag - G 10-Kommission

Aber bekommt die Akten nicht:
Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Presse - G 10-Kommission ist im Organstreitverfahren nicht parteifahig und scheitert daher mit dem Antrag auf Herausgabe der NSA-Selektorenlisten


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> "Tranparenter Geheimdienst"
> 
> ist genauso gut wie
> 
> "Microsoft Works"



Transparent in der Form, dass es für den Geheimdienstausschuss transparent ist.
Nicht, dass das in den Nachrichten steht.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Verwaltung ist eigentlich nicht das Hauptproblem.
> Man müsste eher dafür sorgen, dass das komplette Parlament den Geheimdienst kontrollieren kann und nicht nur G10, wo dann hinterher keiner drüber reden darf.



Das widerpricht dem Sinn eines *Geheim*dienstes. 

Mir sind die Bedenken schon klar, aber eine größere Menge an Menschen einzuweihen ist m.E. nicht zielführend. Eine Patentlösung fällt mir aber auch nicht ein. Ist halt ein klarer Zielkonflikt, und man muss sich entscheiden zwischen "baden" und "trocken bleiben", beides zusammen geht eben nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es würde ja schon ein Fortschritt sein, wenn die Transparenz nach Abschluss der Ermittlung bzw. geheimdienstlichen Aufklärung geben wäre. Beim NSU war das Gegenteil der Fall, da wurden am Ende die Akten geschredert. 

Die Polizei lässt sich bei Ermittlungen ja auch nicht in die Karten schauen und trotzdem werden die Ergebnisse am Ende öffentlich im Gerichtsverfahren präsentiert.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es würde ja schon ein Fortschritt sein, wenn die Transparenz nach Abschluss der Ermittlung bzw. geheimdienstlichen Aufklärung geben wäre. Beim NSU war das Gegenteil der Fall, da wurden am Ende die Akten geschredert.



Aber wo waren die Konsequenzen?
Wieso sitzen die Leute, die das gemacht haben, nicht im Knast?
Das ist meiner Meinung nach das viel größere Problem.
Wer den Geheimdienstausschuss belügt oder bescheißt, wandert in den Knast und fertig.
Aber aktuell ist es ja so, dass entweder unter den Teppich gekehrt wird oder dass man in den Ruhestand versetzt wird -- bei vollen Bezügen versteht sich.
Und genau das meine ich mit mehr Transparenz.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe (seit es diese Verschwörungstheorie gibt) zu diesem Thema genau zwei Fragen und die konnte mir bis heute keiner der „Truther“-Bewegung beantworten, vielleicht habe ich ja hier Glück.
> 
> Wer unterstellt, dass WTC 7 gesprengt wurde, unterstellt ja fast immer, dass das durch die US-Regierung geschehen ist. Das heißt ja, dass die US-Regierung vor den Augen der ganzen Welt einen Terroranschlag inszeniert hat, diesen durchgetimt hat, hunderte Insider hat usw.



Richtig, das wird bereits von vielen Menschen nicht nur unterstellt, sondern lässt sich auch nach phsysikalischen Grundsätzen beweisen, allerdings gibt es den Versuch von Behörden und Institutionen diese Informationen zu unterdrücken.
Deutlich wird das vor allem daran, dass in dem 9/11 Comission Bericht WTC 7 zwar erwähnt, aber mit kene Silbe über den Einsturz gesprochen wurde.
Erst 2008 unter massivem Druck der Bevölkerung gab es eine Untersuchung und Smulation die nach allen derzeitig verfügbaren Erkenntnissen mit falschen Parametern und falschen Rückschlüssen beendet wurde.
Zudem gewährte man dem Comission Report ein niedrigeres Ermittlungsbudget als damals bei der Lewinski Affäre, obwohl es sich hierbei um einen Anschlag auf die USA mit weitreichenden militärische Konsequenzen handelte.



> 1) Wie kann die US-Regierung, mit ihren ganzen Möglichkeiten (finanziell, politisch) nicht in der Lage sein, einen Terroranschlag so zu „inszenieren“, dass er nicht von irgendwelchen selbsternannten „Wahrheitssuchern“ durchschaut wird?



Naja, schau dich dochmal in diesem Thread um. Es gibt außer ein paar sachlichen Beiträgen so wie deinem kaum jemanden der sich 1 Sekunde mit den Fakten beschäftigen will, oder sich die Zeit nimmt in Beitrag 1 die Quellen anzusehen.
Es wird ja nichtmal die Überschrift gelesen, sondern gleich alles als Verschwörunsgtheorie angegriffen und der Verfasser (ich) und andere persönlich attackiert.
Und so lief es auch bei Friedensforscher Daniele Ganser und den Experten an der ETH Zürich. (Siehe letztes Video)

 Experten waren bereit sich zu dem Einsturz zu äußern und eine klare kontrollierte Sprengung als deren Fazit zu präsentieren. Was folgte? Die US Botschaft intervenierte und das Interview wurde verhindert.
Um die Frage zu beantworten: Es ist bisher nicht passiert, dass die Leute in einer Masse durchschaut haben, da sieht man ja leidvoll auch an diesem Thread.



> 2) Warum ist dieselbe US-Regierung, der man zutraut, den größten Terroranschlag aller Zeiten, in einer der größte Städte der Welt, vor den Augen der ganzen Welt, zu „inszenieren“, warum ist diese US-Regierung nicht in der Lage, im Irak (das damals von US-Truppen besetzt war, wo die Welt keine Einsicht hatte) den Fund von ein paar Massenvernichtungswaffen zu fälschen? Warum musste diese US-Regierung zugeben, dass sie bei den Kriegsgründen gelogen hat? ]



Es fand deswegen im herzen von den USA statt, weil man auf die Menschen damit den größtmöglichen Effekt erzielt.
Es gab schon mehrmals ähnliche solcher Pläne, die zuvor aber nicht in die Tat umgesetzt wurden.

Beispiele:

Operation Mongoose Operation Mongoose – Wikipedia
Operation Northwoods Operation Northwoods – Wikipedia


Zitat aus Operation Northwoods:



> „Geheimen und lange unter Verschluss gehaltenen Dokumenten zufolge […]  machte und verabschiedete der Vereinigte Generalstab Pläne, die  vielleicht die schlimmsten waren, die je von einer US-amerikanischen  Regierungsin*stanz produziert worden sind. Im Namen des Antikommunis*mus  schlugen die Militärs einen geheimen und blutigen Terrorkrieg gegen ihr  eigenes Land vor, um die amerikanische Öffentlichkeit für den  irrwitzigen Krieg zu gewinnen, den sie gegen Kuba führen wollten.“



Du glaubst hoffentlich nicht, dass man diese Operation dem amerikanischen Volk mitgeteilt hätte?
Es kann als sicher betrachtet werden dass ein ähnliches Dokument zu 9/11 existiert, nur dass es diesmals unterzeichnet wurde, um den Krieg gegen den Terror zu rechtfertigen.



> Vielleicht sollte man den gesamten Text veröffentlichen, den Herr Silverstein gesagt hat:



Ja, ich habe nur die relevante Stelle genommen. Im verlinkten Video ist der komplette Wortlau drinnen, aber danke für den Versuch sachlich zu diskutieren.

“I remember getting a call from the, er, fire department commander, telling me that they were not sure they were gonna be able to contain the fire, and I said, 'We’ve had such terrible loss of life, maybe the smartest thing to do is pull it.' And they made that decision to pull and we watched the building collapse.”



> Na das liest sich doch schon ganz anders. Es ging darum, die Feuerwehrleute abzuziehen. Wurde auch von Feuerwehrleuten vor Ort bestätigt.



Dass die feuerwehrleute nicht in der Lage sind die Feuer zu löschen ist falsch. Es gab nämlich überhaupt keinen Löscheinsatz im WTC7.
Nachdem bereits die Sprinkleranlage im WTC7 vor dein Einschlägen der Beiden Flugzeuge in WTC1 und WTC2 , ausgeschaltet worden war, gab es nie einen Versuch die Feuer in WTC7 zu löschen.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu den beiden Türmen WTC1 und WTC2, denn darin waren Menschen. WTC7 war Menschenleer.
Das Gebäude WTC 6 überstand das intensive Feuer, ohne einzustürzen,  obwohl der Schutt des eingestürzten Nordturms einen Teil des Gebäudes  eindrückte. Laut Wikipedia wurden WTC 4, 5 und 6 so schwer beschädigt,  dass sie später abgerissen werden mussten.  WTC7 brannte Indessen nur noch auf dem 7ten und 12ten Stockwerk, also sehr kleine Brände.

Und dein Englisch scheint eingerostet, ja. Denn er redet nicht über den Abzug der Feuerwehrmänner aus WTC 7, die dort schon Stunden zuvor abgezogen wurden, weil kein Menschenleben in Gefahr war.
Mit "it" sind keine Feuerwehrleute gemeint. 
Wenn er die Feuerwehrmänner gemeint hätte, hätte er gesagt: "*"*.....maybe the smartest thing to do is to pull them !"
Zuletzt war nur noch der Secret Service im Building 7, der sicherstellte, dass niemand mehr hineingeht.

Eine Auszug aus der Wikipedia:

"Die Brände konnten wegen mehrerer Umstände nicht wirksam bekämpft werden: *Das Feueralarmsystem  des WTC 7 befand sich seit 06:47 Uhr am Morgen des 11. Septembers 2001  in einem achtstündigen Test- bzw. Wartungsmodus, so dass es alle  eingehenden Feuersignale ignorierte oder als Fehlermeldung einstufte.  *Das zuständige Überwachungsunternehmen *registrierte um 10:00 Uhr eine  Feuermeldung, konnte aber den genauen Ort des Feuers im Gebäude nicht  feststellen*.[SUP][19][/SUP]  Ferner war der Wasserdruck für Löschversuche wegen stark beschädigter  Wasserleitungen und Hydranten zu niedrig. *Um 11:30 Uhr wurde den  Feuerwehrleuten befohlen, sich aus Sicherheitsgründen vom WTC 7  fernzuhalten.*[SUP][20][/SUP] *Um 14.30 Uhr ließ die Einsatzleitung der New Yorker Feuerwehr alle Aktivitäten der Rettungsdienste im und um das WTC 7 präventiv einstellen und das Gebäude und seine Umgebung evakuieren*.[SUP][21][/SUP] Die Einsatzkräfte sollten keiner Lebensgefahr ausgesetzt werden, falls das WTC 7 einstürzen würde.[SUP][22][/SUP] Beim Kollaps des WTC 7 wurden keine Menschen verletzt oder getötet."

Es gab nie einen Abzug der Feuerwehrmänner durch Silverstein unmittelbar vor dem Einsturz des Gebäudes, es wurden keine Anstalten gemacht das Gebäude zu retten, sondern es gab nur fadenscheinige Begründungen die relativ kleinen Brände nicht zu löschen. Ansonsten hätte man gar keine Erklärung für den Einsturz parat.
Das waren ja relativ kleine Feuer, im Vergleich zu den ganzen Hochausbränden der jüngsten Geschichte die alle gelöscht wurden.



> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, was man sich von dieser Verschwörungstheorie verspricht. Die USA hat soviele tatsächliche Untaten begangen, für die man sie zu Recht kritisieren kann.



Mit Operation Northwoods wurde doch bereits ein ähnliche Strategie fast durchgepeitscht.
Dass das die Leute nicht wissen, verdanken wir unserer Presse.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Den Anschlag zuzulassen (was übrigens die einzige Variante der 9/11 VT wäre, die in meinen Augen überhaupt praktibal durchführbar ist) würde aber den ganzen Theorien widersprechen, dass die Türme aktiv gesprengt worden wären.



Hier muss ich wiederum einhaken. Es geht nich um die Türme. Der Einganspost spricht nur von WTC7, in das kein Flugzeug eingeschlagen ist und keine Löschung durch Feuerwehrmänner je stattgefunden hat.
Die Sprinkleranlage wurde ausgeschaltet und das Alarmsystem in den Wartungsmodus umgestellt.


> Was denn jetzt nun, welche Variante wollt ihr eigentlich beweisen, entscheidet Euch doch mal!



Ich bitte dich konstruktiv zu diskutieren und nicht zu versuchen mit rethorischen Mitteln und mittels Diffamierung zu glauben es wäre besser so sich zu verhalten.
Ich bitte dich den Thread zu verlassen, wenn du nichts konstruktives beizutragen hast.



> Sorry, aber die Truther haben alle nur eine Agenda. Jemandem, den man nicht ausstehen kann, etwas anzuhängen, auf dass der Welt doch endlich die Augen geöffnet werden .
> Und sie sind alleine schon deswegen nicht ernst zu nehmen.



Die Truther oder wer auch immer sich dazu äußerst ist völlig nebensächlich. Es geht erst einmal nur um die Aufnahme des Tatbestandes, was WTC7 einstürzen lies.



> Ja, ich traue den US-Regierung einiges zu, der aktuellen sowieso. Aber eines weiß ich auch: Die Unfähigkeit im einzelnen ist der zuverlässigste Gegner von solchen Unternehmungen. Und nochwas: Motivation und Risiko müssen im Einklang stehen. Jedem, der an einer solchen VT beteiligt ist, und sei es nur als Mitwisser, muss klar sein, dass massenweise Köpfe rollen würden - und zwar in echt und nicht nur im übertragenen Sinne - wenn das ans Tageslicht käme. Alleine das Erpressungspotential ist ungeheuer.



Ist es nicht, das zeigen bereits viele False Flag Operationen die Kriegseintritte verursachten und die Verantwortichen nicht zur Räson oder zu Verantwortung gezogen wurden.
Operation Northwoods sollte als Anleitung dienen dich in das Thema einzulesen. Krieg gegen die eigene Bevölkerung um Macht auszudehnen.



> Welche ungeheueren Vorteile müsste man sich denn bitte davon versprechen, dass man sehenden Auges ein solches Risiko überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen würde? Bestimmt nicht die postulierten Dinge wie Irak-Krieg, Bin-Laden oder Militärgeschäfte. Das ist doch lachhaft.



Welche ungeheuren Vorteile versprach man sich den von der Schweinebuchtaffäre oder Operation Nothwoods, die die Joint Chiefs of Staff vorschlugen?
 Die übrigens  auch vorschlagen die Nationenkriege bis 2020 zu gewinnen und einen Cordon Sanitaire um Russland aufzubauen, mithilfe des Terrorismus?

Operation Northwoods: When the US Joint Chiefs of Staff slid into insanity - Baltimore Post-ExaminerBaltimore Post-Examiner



> Alleine das macht eine VT in diesem Fall derart unwahrscheinlich, dass ich keine Sekunde darüber nachdenken muss.



Schau dir bitte mal die Akten der bisher beröffentlichten CIA Pläne an und dann denk mal drüber nach.
Dass du das nicht für möglich hältst obwohl solche Dinge bereits mehrmals durchgeführt wurden und Operation Northwoods einen Terrorkrieg gegen das eigene Volk beinhaltete und nur knapp gescheitert ist, sollte dir doch genug Anhaltspunkte dafür öffnen mal dein Gehirn anzustrengen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Richtig, das wird bereits von vielen Menschen nicht nur unterstellt, sondern lässt sich auch nach phsysikalischen Grundsätzen beweisen, allerdings gibt es den Versuch von Behörden und Institutionen diese Informationen zu unterdrücken.
> Deutlich wird das vor allem daran, dass in dem 9/11 Comission Bericht WTC 7 zwar erwähnt, aber mit kene Silbe über den Einsturz gesprochen wurde.
> Erst 2008 unter massivem Druck der Bevölkerung gab es eine Untersuchung und Smulation die nach allen derzeitig verfügbaren Erkenntnissen mit falschen Parametern und falschen Rückschlüssen beendet wurde.



Eigentlich nicht, wenn man sich diesen Bericht mal auch durchliest.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Zudem gewährte man dem Comission Report ein niedrigeres Ermittlungsbudget als damals bei der Lewinski Affäre, obwohl es sich hierbei um einen Anschlag auf die USA mit weitreichenden militärische Konsequenzen handelte.



Und das soll was belegen?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Experten waren bereit sich zu dem Einsturz zu äußern und eine klare kontrollierte Sprengung als deren Fazit zu präsentieren. Was folgte? Die US Botschaft intervenierte und das Interview wurde verhindert.



Genauso wie es Experten gibt, die eine Sprengung verneinen. Komischweise haben am Abschlussbericht der NIST deutlich mehr Experten gearbeitet, als bei den Zweiflern.

Aber natürlich hat ein Professor oder ein „Friedensforscher“ da deutlich mehr Ahnung.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Um die Frage zu beantworten: Es ist bisher nicht passiert, dass die Leute in einer Masse durchschaut haben, da sieht man ja leidvoll auch an diesem Thread.



Weil es da nichts zu „durchschauen“ gibt. Und warum lässt die selben US-Regierung die ja angeblich 3000 eigene Bürger hat töten lassen, diese Leute offen reden?

Müsste diese US-Regierung nicht jeden „Wahrheitssucher“ töten? Nach Aussage der „Wahrheitssucher“ ist die US-Regierung doch so „blutrünstig“. Warum tötet sie dann nicht die Leute, die ihr schrecklichstes Geheimnis enthüllen?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es fand deswegen im herzen von den USA statt, weil man auf die Menschen damit den größtmöglichen Effekt erzielt.



Komischerweise war das vorher auch nie notwendig. Und da warten deutlich größere Dimensionen am Start.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gab schon mehrmals ähnliche solcher Pläne, die zuvor aber nicht in die Tat umgesetzt wurden.
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> ...



Man vergleiche mal, was die Regierung da vorhatte mit den Anschlägen vom 11. September. Ich erkenne da dann doch Qualitätsunterschiede.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du glaubst hoffentlich nicht, dass man diese Operation dem amerikanischen Volk mitgeteilt hätte?



Deshalb wurde dieses Dokument auch veröffentlich, damit es jeder lesen kann?

Jo, dass ergibt Sinn.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es kann als sicher betrachtet werden dass ein ähnliches Dokument zu 9/11 existiert, nur dass es diesmals unterzeichnet wurde, um den Krieg gegen den Terror zu rechtfertigen.



Klar, mit dreifachen Durchschlag und abgezeichet 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass die feuerwehrleute nicht in der Lage sind die Feuer zu löschen ist falsch. Es gab nämlich überhaupt keinen Löscheinsatz im WTC7.



…

„Ferner war der Wasserdruck für Löschversuche wegen stark beschädigter Wasserleitungen und Hydranten zu niedrig. Um 11:30 Uhr wurde den Feuerwehrleuten befohlen, sich aus Sicherheitsgründen vom WTC 7 fernzuhalten.[20] Um 14.30 Uhr ließ die Einsatzleitung der New Yorker Feuerwehr alle Aktivitäten der Rettungsdienste im und um das WTC 7 präventiv einstellen und das Gebäude und seine Umgebung evakuieren.[21] Die Einsatzkräfte sollten keiner Lebensgefahr ausgesetzt werden, falls das WTC 7 einstürzen würde.[22] Beim Kollaps des WTC 7 wurden keine Menschen verletzt oder getötet.“



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nachdem bereits die Sprinkleranlage im WTC7 vor dein Einschlägen der Beiden Flugzeuge in WTC1 und WTC2 , ausgeschaltet worden war, gab es nie einen Versuch die Feuer in WTC7 zu löschen.



Natürlich gab es den. Wegen den vorgenannten Gründen, ging das aber nicht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> WTC7 brannte Indessen nur noch auf dem 7ten und 12ten Stockwerk, also sehr kleine Brände.



Was natürlich nicht stimmt. Es brannten mehr Stockwerke.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und dein Englisch scheint eingerostet, ja. Denn er redet nicht über den Abzug der Feuerwehrmänner aus WTC 7, die dort schon Stunden zuvor abgezogen wurden, weil kein Menschenleben in Gefahr war.
> Mit "it" sind keine Feuerwehrleute gemeint.
> Wenn er die Feuerwehrmänner gemeint hätte, hätte er gesagt: "*"*.....maybe the smartest thing to do is to pull them !"



Also weißt du besser, was Herr Silverstein gemeint hat, als Herr Silverstein selbst?

Saubere Leistung.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gab nie einen Abzug der Feuerwehrmänner durch Silverstein unmittelbar vor dem Einsturz des Gebäudes, es wurden keine Anstalten gemacht das Gebäude zu retten, sondern es gab nur fadenscheinige Begründungen die relativ kleinen Brände nicht zu löschen. Ansonsten hätte man gar keine Erklärung für den Einsturz parat.
> Das waren ja relativ kleine Feuer, im Vergleich zu den ganzen Hochausbränden der jüngsten Geschichte die alle gelöscht wurden.



Was halt wieder nicht stimmt. Warum sollte die Regierung überhaupt ein Gebäude sprengen und dann keine glaubwürdige Erklärung anbieten können?

Da saßen also monatelange dutzende Topbeamte der amerikanischen Regierung zusammen und sagten sich: „Ach ja wir sprengen dann noch WTC 7 und geben dafür keine Erklärung ab.“

Also die gleiche Regierung die ja angeblich diesen Anschlag so durchinszeniert hat, ist nicht in der Lage diesen glaubwürdig zu inszenieren? 

Ja ne ist klar.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Mit Operation Northwoods wurde doch bereits ein ähnliche Strategie fast durchgepeitscht.



Da wurde nicht mal ansatzweise das gleiche in Betracht gezogen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass das die Leute nicht wissen, verdanken wir unserer Presse.



Deshalb ist dieses Dokument ja auch veröffentlich worden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer die Hintermänner sind, da gibt es doch längst einen großen Verdacht:


Ja, aber einen Verdacht zu haben oder Verurteilte ist ein Unterschied.

Und genau in dem Punkt sehe ich noch sehr vieles nicht transparent
Veröffentlichtes. Das wird in 50 Jahren alles auf den Tisch kommen.
Z.B. mit wie viel Milliarden die USA in den 80er den Kampf in Afghanistan 
subventionierte und damit hundert tausend extremistische Kämpfer
ausgebildet hat. Der gesamte IS basiert meiner Meinung nach im Kern
auf vom Westen finanzierten "Terroristen".

Alleine das Wort "Terrorist" ist so wunderbar uneindeutig. Wer heute
Terrorist ist, gilt morgen als Freiheitskämpfer und umgekehrt. Ja, es
passiert sehr viel unerträgliches, aber dass das WTC gesprengt worden
sein soll ist nichts als schmarren. Es ist dasselbe Kaliber wie die angeblich
nicht stattgefundenen Mondlandungen. Hanebüchener Blödsinn


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind doch aber völlig unterschiedliche Themen. Zuerst geht es darum, warum das WTC einstürzte.



WTC 7, nicht WTC. Du versuchst erneut das Thema durch diesen Argumentationstrick ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
Du beziehst dich nicht auf die Behauptungen im Eingangspost, sondern redest von den Twin Towers und nicht von WTC7.




> Die Ursachen sind eindeutig, klar und wissenschaftlich wasserdicht. Das sagt aber rein gar nichts darüber
> aus, wer die Hintermänner steuerte, wer wann was wusste, wer wen finanziert hat etc.



Da ist nichts wasserdicht, weil man den Einsturz des WTC 7 im Comission Bericht nicht erwähnte und de Parameter der Einsturzsimulation im Bericht zu WTC 7 2008 nicht veröffentlichte.




> Es kann eine unabhängige Gruppe gewesen sein, so wie die RAF bei uns auch ziemlich unabhängig war,
> es kann eine Finzanzierung und Koordinierung über Osama Bin Laden gegeben haben, die Saudies, der
> Iran, Lybien oder wer auch immer es war, kann es organisiert haben, vielleicht waren es auch amerikanische
> Kriegstreiber.



Eine kleine Gruppe die nicht Teil der Regierung ist, kann aber nicht davon wissen, dass es sich am 11. September 2001 Dank Großangelegten Militärübungen die später zur Realität wurden, um den besten Zeitpunkt aller Zeiten handeln würde um Flieger zu kapern, weil die Flugsicherungen damit beschäftig waren imaginäre Flugzeuge zu melden, die nur als Übung existierten.

9-11 Research: War Games

Operation Northern Vigilance, Vigiliant Warrior, Vigilant Guardian Training Exercises und noch mehr Übungen.

"FAA Boston Center contacts NEADS, saying, "We need someone to scramble some F-16s or something up there, help us out."

“Is this real world or an exercise?” asked the military liaison officer?

"No, this is not an exercise," responded the FAA official. "Not a test."

Ich bitte dich über diese Zusammenhänge zu informieren, anstatt wiederholt deine Unwissenheit zu präsentieren.



> Aber wozu bedarf es absurder Geschichten von Sprengungen, von Nanotermiten, von einer Atombombe
> im Keller? Das sind alles Nebelbomben, die uns Zeit und Kraft kosten, anstatt nach den HIntermännern
> zu suchen.



Der Einganspost behauptet nichts von Naothermin/Atombomben oder Aliens oder was auch immer.Stohmannargumente anzuführen, ist keine guter Diskussionssstil.
Andere mag das vielleicht beeindrucken, mich aber nicht. Zu durchschaubar, wenn man schon daran scheiter überhaupt die Sachlage zu verstehen.
Und sich klar zu machen um welches Gebäude es sich handelt und um welches nicht.



> Das sind alles Nebelbomben, die uns Zeit und Kraft kosten, anstatt nach den HIntermännern
> zu suchen.



Dafür ist deine Zeit die du hier vebringst, obwohl es sich angeblich nicht lohne bereits äußerst lange. Also was sind deine Motive bitte?
Konstruktive Diskussion ja anscheinend nicht, wenn du dich nach wie vor weigerst zum eigentlichen Sachverhalt zu antworten, geschwege denn den Eingangspost zu lesen.

Weder geht es um WTC 1 noch WTC 2, es geht um WTC7.
Nanotermit? Sprengstoff des Militärs? Alles im Rahmen des möglichen, darum gehts aber hier nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> WTC 7, nicht WTC. Du versuchst erneut das Thema durch diesen Argumentationstrick ins Lächerliche zu ziehen.
> Du beziehst dich nicht auf die Behauptungen im Eingangspost, sondern redest von den Twin Towers und nicht von WTC7....


Das ist falsch. Lies meine Beiträge, versteh sie und argumentiere sachlich und stimmig. Ansonsten kann ich Deine Texte nicht einmal im Ansatz erst nehmen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die USA brauchen doch keinen Grund, um in ein Land einzumarschieren oder einen Krieg anzufangen.
> Hat man die Jahre zuvor doch immer gut gesehen, obs auf Kuba war, Chile, Mittelamerika gabs auch was, Afgahnistan in den 80ern.



Also die USA hatte sich für Cuba ein ganz ähnliches Szenario zurechtgelegt wie 9/11.
Es gab von den USA immerschon False Flags um in Kriege einzusteigen. Die gingen aber immer zu lasten eines Landes und nicht allgemein gegen den "Terror" das ist ihnen erst vor etwa 18 Jahren eingefallen.
Das ist viel praktischer. Man muss einfach nur indirekt den IS oder Al Quaida unterstützen um Chaos zu verbreiten um dann einen Vorwand zu haben das Chaos zu beseitigen.
Das dürfen dann die Kurden machen, oder eben die Kräfte die die USA finanziert und die sich davon halt ganz viel versprechen. Das sind Kriegsspiele die völlig normal sind, immer schon stattgefunden haben und offenbar nie aufhören werden.



> Wenn also einer behauptet, dass ein Gebäude des WTC absichtlich gesprengt wurde, zeigt auf, dass es eine Inszenierung war, denn wie sonst sollte man plötzlich Sprengladungen anbringen können?



Der Vorgang des Einsturzes zeigt ja an mehreren Merkmalen dass ein Zusammenbruch durch Feuer auszuschließen ist, ich lege dir man nahe den Eingangspost komplett mit allen Quellen anzuschauen.
Wer das vorher noch nicht gemerkt hat, hat jetzt eben eine Studie zur Verfügung der er sich zuwenden kann.



> Das hätte zuvor schon erfolgt sein müssen.



Selbstverständlich muss es zuvor erfolgt sein, denn wie zum Beispiel Danny Jowenko, ein niedrländischer Controlled Demolition Experte feststellte, bedarf es dazu mehrere Stunden arbeit die inneren Säulen des Gebäudes zu sprengen, damit es implodiert und keine Außenwände wie bei einem natürlich Einsturz nach außen fliegen.



> Ergo muss es einen Grund geben, das zu inszenieren und die USA machen alles für den Kapitalismus.



In dem Gebäude wäre die eigentliche der Kommandatur der an diesem Tag in New York anberaumten Übungen , gewesen. 
Diese wurde kurzfristig an den Hafen verlegt, vielleicht hilft dir ja das.

Der ganze komplex hatte der Hafenbehörde pro Jahr einen Verlust von 200 Mio USD einfahren lassen.
Und gerade mal eine Vermietungsquote von 50%.
Der gesamte Komplex stand auf Grund der Asbestverseuchung und des Alters unter enormen Renovierungszwang, der mit 3-4 Mrd USD beanschlagt wurde.
Ein Abriss des Komplexes mit Neubau war eine kostengünstige Lösung des Problems, wenn die Gebäude gesprengt würden. Eine Sprengung war auf Grund der hohen Asbestbelastung aber nicht Genehmigungsfähig.

Hier kommt dann Larry Silverstein ins Spiel.

Die jährliche Pacht von Larry beträgt auf 99 Jahre 100 Mio USD bei einem Objekt, mit Renovierungsstau, Asbestverseuchung, 50% Leerstand und jährlichem Verlust von 200 Mio USD. Würde bedeuten auf 10 Jahre ein voraussichtlicher Verlust von 3 Mrd USD plus Renovierungskosten von 3-4 Mrd.

Der Versicherungsbetrug dürfte dann die günstigste Lösung sein.



> Wer also profitiert davon? Wo sind die Gewinner? Wer hat Geld eingestrichen?


Siehe oben.

Wer noch Geld eingestrichen hat?

Insiderhandel 11.September 2001

Es wurden unmittelbar vor den Anschlägen eine große Menge amerikanischer Schatzbriefe erworben, enthüllt um Wall Street Journal:



> Die Transaktionen sollen sich auf die schwindelerregende Summe von fünf Milliarden Dollar belaufen haben....Diese Schatzbriefe mit einer Laufzeit von 5 Jahren sind die beste Anlageform mit Blick auf eine mögliche weltweite Krise, insbesondere wenn die USA betroffen sind, und steigen oft dann, wenn die Anleger plötzlich riskante Platzierungen wie den Aktienmarkt verlassen".





> Zwischen dem 6. und 7 September 2001 werden 4744 Verkaufsoptionen für Aktien der United Airlines gekauft, während es bei diesen Aktien im gleichen Zeitraum nur 396 Kaufoptionen sind. Am 10. September, am Tag vor den Anschlägen, werden 4516 Put-Optionen auf Aktien von American Airlines, aber nur 748 Call-Optionen auf Aktien von American Airlines erworben. Dieses Volumen stellt das Fünfundzwanzigfache der sonst üblichen Transaktionen bei den Aktien der beiden Fluggesellschaften dar.



Die Geheimdienste wussten davon, haben aber in Richtung der Urheber nicht ermittelt.

9-11 Research: Insider Trading



> Bei seiner Aussage vor dem Ausschuß des Repräsentantenhauses für Finanzdienstleistungen sagte Dennis Lormel, der Chef der FBI-Abteilung für Wirtschaftskriminalität: "Bis jetzt gibt es noch keine Belege, ... daß jemand das ausgenutzt hat." "USA Today" zitierte jedoch den Mitbegründer von PTI-Wertpapiere, Jon Najarian, der als "aktiver Spieler" an der Optionsbörse von Chicago gilt, mit den Worten: "Die Volumina lagen weit außerhalb der Norm."



Verdachtiger Handel weist auf Vorauskenntnis grosser Investoren uber Terrorangriffe vom 11. September hin - World Socialist Web Site


> Die Rüstungsindustrie?



Die Rüstungsindustrie und vor allem auch der Heimatschutz

9/11-Jahrestag: Die Kosten des Terrors - und die Profiteure - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Seite 6:

Zitat als Pic, weil der Text nicht kopierbar ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Die verdient heute besser denn je, die haben sowas nicht nötig.



Vor allem der Terrorkampf ist eine Goldmine und der begann bekanntlich nach 9/11.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den gab es doch vorher schon. Angefangen mit dem ersten Anschlag auf das WTC in den 90ern.
> Oder denkst du, dass das auch inszeniert war?



Der Anschlag auf das WTC Nordturm in den Neunzigern ist auch umstritten.

World Trade Center: Der Anschlag von 1993 - SPIEGEL ONLINE

"Bereits am 26. Februar 1993 war das World Trade Center in New York erstmals Ziel eines terroristischen Anschlags gewesen. Islamistische Fundamentalisten einer Gruppe, deren geistiger Führer der blinde Scheich Omar Abd el-Rahman war, hatten mittels einer 550-Kilo-Bombe aus Dieselkraftstoff und Dünger versucht, das WTC zum Einsturz zu bringen. Zum Zeitpunkt der Explosion befanden sich rund 100.000 Menschen in dem Gebäude. "

So wie ich das sehe war der damalige anschlag allerdings auch eher umstritten was die Ermittlungen anging.

So hatte das FBI einen Informanten der hieß "Emad Salem" der sollte die originale Bombe ersetzen und eine Fake Bombe platzieren.
Der Plan platze aus welchen Gründen auch immer und die Bombe zündete. Damals standen 100 000 Leben auf dem Spiel die sich gerade in den Türmen befanden.
Auch damals hatten die Geheimdienste Vorkenntnisse und der Plan zur Vereitelung scheiterte erbärmlich möchte ich sagen.
Emad Salem - Wikipedia


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dass die Erde eine Kugel sein soll, ist auch umstritten. 

Schaffe, glaub was Du willst. Aber es wäre nett, wenn Du aufhören würdest, zu missionieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass die Erde eine Kugel sein soll, ist auch umstritten.
> 
> Schaffe, glaub was Du willst. Aber es wäre nett, wenn Du aufhören würdest, zu missionieren.


Genau, schreib ihm dass mal vor. Schließlich weißt du als einziger Bescheid. 

Find ich gut, schließlich kann ja nur einer Recht haben. 

Und geh bloß nicht auf irgendwelche Indizien ein, schreib lieber weiter wie wenig dir das ins Weltbild passt und wie unglaubwürdig jede Anzweiflung offizieller Berichte ist.

Mittlerweile auf Seite 7 und ich hab bisher nichts von dir gelesen was irgendwas belegt oder widerlegt. Einzig dein Vorstellungsvermögen hast du hier lang und breit kundgetan. Scheint dem aber nicht gerecht zu werden? 

Also wozu dikutierst du überhaupt, interessiert dich doch alles nicht. 😂


----------



## JePe (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> (...)konstruktive Debatte(...)



Eine "konstruktive Debatte setzt einige Grundzutaten voraus; unter anderem (wenn nicht vor allem) dass die Diskussionsteilnehmer 1. fachlich in der Lage sind zu erkennen und 2. guten Willens sind zu akzeptieren, wenn sie widerlegt sind. Solange Du hier keinen nachpruefbaren Nachweis Deiner Qualifikation beibringst, spreche ich Dir beides ab.

Und weg.


----------



## Grestorn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau, schreib ihm dass mal vor. Schließlich weißt du als einziger Bescheid.


Ich fange jedenfalls keine Threads an, um meine Thesen zu verbreiten.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und geh bloß nicht auf irgendwelche Indizien ein, schreib lieber weiter wie wenig dir das ins Weltbild passt und wie unglaubwürdig jede Anzweiflung offizieller Berichte ist.
> 
> Mittlerweile auf Seite 7 und ich hab bisher nichts von dir gelesen was irgendwas belegt oder widerlegt.



Belegen oder widerlegen kann niemand etwas, denn keiner von uns hat die Mittel dazu. Wir alle sind auf Informationen Dritter angewiesen. Das einzige, was wir zur Verfügung haben, ist unser Verstand, mit dem wir Quellen und ihre Plausibilität bewerten können. 

Und genau nur auf dieser Ebene lohnt sich eine Diskussion überhaupt. 

Was einige von schaffe's Quellen hier halten, wurde in diesem Thread sehr deutlich. Ich schließe mich dem uneingeschränkt an. Und zum Thema Plausibilität habe ich ja schon genug geschrieben.

Deswegen auch mein Beispiel mit der Erde als Kugel. Ich werde den Menschen, die das nicht glauben, das Gegenteil nicht beweisen können, dazu fehlen mir die Mittel. Ich werte die Informationen, die mir vorliegen und die besagen, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist und mir ein darauf aufbauendes, sehr schlüssiges, sehr komplexes Weltbild präsentieren nur für wesentlich glaubwürdiger. 

Der zu einer 100%igen Sicherheit notwendige Beweis steht natürlich aus. Selbst wenn ich in den Orbit gehen würde, um zu sehen, ob die Erde nun wirklich eine Kugel ist, kann ich mir nie ganz 100% sicher sein, dass man mir das nicht alles irgendwie vorgaukelt...

Soviel zu meiner Philiosphie-Stunde


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du Dir einfach mal in Ruhe die offiziellen Erklärungen für den Einsturz durchlesen und verstehen.



Keine Sorge das hab ich, ganz im Gegensatz zu dir.



> Was unterscheidet Diesel von Kerosin in der Brenntemperatur? Die hunderten von Liter Diesel in WTC 7 zusammen



Die Brenntemperatur und das Ausmaß des Feuers waren absolut irre, ich weiß.
Und wo standen nochmal die Dieselbehälter?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgjT5-DkYAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In der Begründung ist bei NIST nix von Dieselbrand zu lesen.
FAQs - NIST WTC 7 Investigation | NIST

"Debris from the collapse of WTC 1, which was 370 feet to the south, ignited fires on at least 10 floors in the building at its south and west faces. However, only the fires on some of the lower floors—7 through 9 and 11 through 13—burned out of control. These lower-floor fires—which spread and grew because the water supply to the automatic sprinkler system for these floors had failed—were similar to building fires experienced in other tall buildings. The primary and backup water supply to the sprinkler systems for the lower floors relied on the city's water supply, whose lines were damaged by the collapse of WTC 1 and WTC 2. These uncontrolled lower-floor fires eventually spread to the northeast part of WTC 7, where the building's collapse began."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Aufbau der tragenden Säulen ist es selbst bei einer Teilschwächung der Säulen auf irgendeiner Seite des Gebäudes völlig ausgeschlossen dass eine Kettenraktion so ausgelöst wird,
dass das Gebäude beginnend am Fundement einstürzt und die Säulen der Aussenwände mir nichts dir nichts symmetrisch nach unten zusammenstürzen und  freien Fall.
Wenn der mittlere, innere Teil des Gebäudes einstürzt, dann fallen die Aussenwände langsam nach innen aber nicht symmetrisch gemessen an den 4 Dachkante 2,5sec. lang im freien Fall nach unten.
Denn die Außenpfeiler des Gebäudes sind ja wohl nicht aus Plastik.
Deshalb ist der Bericht auch völliger Bockmist. Wenn ich die Parameter für die Einsturzsimulation nicht der Öffentlichkeit preisgebe wie bei jeder Studie, dann ist sowas halt einfach Bockmist.
Nur kann jeder die Studie der Uni Alaska nachprüfen und Kritk äußern. Hat gerade die finale Phase erreicht und wird noch dieses Jahr veröffentlicht werden.
Manchmal hat man den Eindruck du wärst an dem NIST Bericht über den Einsturz von WTC 7 beteiligt so unglaublich gut wie du da bescheid weißt.

By the way:
Deine Ablenkungsmanöver kenne ich doch schon bereits.
Du wolltest vor Monaten mal eine Studie haben die die offiziellen Märchen widerlegt, nun wird sie verlinkt und du bist immernoch nicht zufrieden.



> mit den Strukturschwächungen durch Trümmer aus WTC 1 und WTC 2 haben welche Auswirkungen?



Die haben sicherlich Auswirkungen, nur waren die Auswirkungen auf die anderen WTC Gebäude im Gegensatz dazu viel massiver, sind aber nicht eingestürzt.
Das erkennt man alleine schon bei einem Blick auf das Trümmerfeld.
Die Brände in den Gebäuden waren im Gegensatz zu WTC 7 deutlich massiver
Und die Gebäude waren wesentlich näher an den Towern, sogar ja direkt darunter.

NIST zu den Beschädigungen.

"Beschädigten Trümmer vom Einsturz von WTC1 das Gebäude von WTC7 in einer Weise, dass dies zum Einsturz des Gebäudes beitrug? Antwort: Trümmer verursachten einen Bauschaden an der südwestlichen Seite der das Gebäude teilenden sieben äusseren Säulen - aber dieser Bauschaden hat nicht den Einsturz bewirkt (eingeleitet). "

FAQs - NIST WTC 7 Investigation | NIST

Das WTC 7 steht auf der anderen Straßenseite, neben anderen Gebäuden die nicht eingestürzt sind.
WTC5 und WTC6 stehen viel näher. Ein riesiger Krater in WTC5.. mhm trotzdem nicht eingestürzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Warum verbreitest Du hier mit Absicht gefälschte Daten?



Was wie wo? Wer verbreitet hier falsche Daten? Behauptung? Begründung`? Beweis? Beweis durch Behauptung?
Gähn..., bitte halte dich doch aus dem Thema fern wenn du nix beitragen kannst.
Auf deine Expertise kann man pfeifen, du schreibst hier nur kurze Einzeiler zur persönlichen Belustigung, thats it.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich fange jedenfalls keine Threads an, um meine Thesen zu verbreiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typische Reaktion irgendeine Haarsträubende VT hier anzuführen um ja nicht auf das eigentliche Thema eingegen zu müssen. 

Das Thema mit der flachen Erde finde ich aber auch eher belustigend. 
Sowas zu widerlegen Bedarf nun keiner geistigen Höhenflüge, dennoch finde ich die Ziele und Absichten solcher Leute spannend. 

Genau wie deine Zweifel am eigenen Urteilsvermögen. 😅


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Mach ich. Dir auch einen schönen Abend...


Jeder wie er kann.

Aber im Ernst, du führst Dein Urteilsvermögen hier als Begründung gegen diese VT an und kommst dann selbst mit ner flachen Erde VT um deine Position zu stärken? Anschließend urteilst du aufgrund deines Urteilsvermögens über mich? 

Wäre es nicht Zeit mit dem eigenen Urteilsvermögen hart ins Gericht zu gehen? 

Diese WTC7 Geschichte stinkt zum Himmel, genau wie die verschwundene Boing am Pentagon. 

Welche und ob man irgendwelche Konsequenzen daraus zieht bleibt doch jedem selbst überlassen. Aber dass die Abläufe an diesem Tag etwas komisch wirkten, lag nicht nur an dem damaligen Präsidenten, der eine Klasse Grundschüler nicht in Panik versetzen wollte und daher die Märchenstunde lieber fortsetzt. Man könnte allerdings auch unterstellen, dass er wusste, dass es nicht bei einem Einschlag bleibt. Oder anders gefragt, worauf hat er denn gewartet? Löst man solche Krisen in den USA neuerdings durch aussitzen? In der Bush Ära ? Nunja.


Zu diesem Thema der Mitwisser / Erpresser wie du sie nennst. Soviel braucht es davon gar nicht. Es ging hier ja nie um einen sauberen Abriss, für den tatsächlich unzählige Bohrungen und Verkabelung notwendig wären. Sondern lediglich darum das Gebäude um jeden Preis platt zu machen. Das wiederum Bedarf keinem großen personellen Aufwand, dazu muss nur genug "Wirkstoff" an die richtige Stelle gebracht werden um tragende Teile ausreichend zu schwächen. Dazu brauchts nicht mal ne Hand voll Leute, sowas zu präparieren, nur Zeit, Wissen, Zugang und "Wirkstoff".
Notfalls landen diese Leute sowieso in der Ecke der VT, falls jemand meint da plaudern zu müssen, zusätzlich würde man sich selbst stellen, da man dabei mitgewirkt hat. 

Also das Argument Mitwisser schließt sich selbst aus, sry. Kostenmäßig ist es mit dem anschließenden Krieg und dem wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung über Jahre auch gedeckt.

Ich zweifel keine Sekunde daran dass es Leute gibt denen dass völlig egal ist, auf welcher Seite der Welt über 3000 Menschen sterben sofern sie ihre Interessen durchsetzen können. 
Und eigene Leute zu opfern weil man ein größeres Ziel verfolgt ist geschichtlich gesehen nun kein großer Wendepunkt, gabs, gibts und wird es immer geben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dass die Erde eine Kugel sein soll, ist auch umstritten.
> 
> Schaffe, glaub was Du willst. Aber es wäre nett, wenn Du aufhören würdest, zu missionieren.



Im Gegensatz zu dir bemühe ich mich um einen fairen Gedankenaustausch und bleibe beim Sachverhalt.
Und das sind auch nicht meine Thesen, die ich hier verbreite, sondern ist lediglich eine Zusammenfassung dessen was eine Sprengung von WTC 7 sehr wahrscheinlich erscheinen lässt.
Du kannst dir ja auch einen Kaffee nehmen und die oben verlinkte Studie lesen, um die gehts hier ja eig.
Wenn du dich dafür nicht interessiert, dann verlasse doch den Thread und poste keine Einzeiler die lediglich dazu dienen zu missionieren und zu diffamieren.
Wer bringt denn Quellen für seine Argumente und wer nicht?



			
				JePe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "konstruktive Debatte setzt einige Grundzutaten voraus; unter anderem (wenn nicht vor allem) dass die Diskussionsteilnehmer 1. fachlich in der Lage sind zu erkennen und 2. guten Willens sind zu akzeptieren, wenn sie widerlegt sind. Solange Du hier keinen nachpruefbaren Nachweis Deiner Qualifikation beibringst, spreche ich Dir beides ab.
> 
> Und weg.



Ist ja auch okay wenn du das absprichst, damit habe ich kein Problem.
Deswegen führe ich ja auch nicht meine Thesen an, sondern weitgehendst das was Experten sagen die vom Mainstream nunmal nicht gehört werden.
Jeder hat das recht auf freie Meinungsbildung und ich denke ich habe mich zu 9/11 so weit informiert dass ich zumindest etwas Ahnung habe.
Und wenn jemand meint mehr Ahnung zu haben, dann soll er doch mal mit einem konstruktiven Post das erklären, ohne Diffamierung.
Nur sehe ich davon nichts. Das was ich sehe ist: Weltbilder die drohen eingerissen zu werden. Klar weht dann ein unangenehmer Wind, das ist doch nichts neues.



Grestorn schrieb:


> "Tranparenter Geheimdienst"
> 
> ist genauso gut wie
> 
> "Microsoft Works"



Tiefe Staaten in einer Regierung ist das allerletzte was man benötigt.
Stell dir vor, man könnte die Geheimdienste auch unter Parlamentarische Kontrolle bringen und nicht nur einen kleinen Tisch voller Leute auswählen die da ab und zu mal drüber schauen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die ganzen Putsche die sich der CIA geleistet hat, so wunderbar mit der Regierung abgesprochen waren.

Beispiele einer langen Liste CIA Aktivitäten:

CIA bekennt sich zu Militarputsch 1953 im Iran: Geheimdienste - WELT

Operation PBSUCCESS – Wikipedia

Noch einen Klassiker kann ich mir nicht sparen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GKbLhkslNcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Treffen sich da fürs Design Meeting des neuen WTC7 in April 2000.
Woher der Silverstein nur soviel Geld für den Abriss des Asbestbaus gebunkert hatte.
Und zwischenzeitlich übernahm er auch noch die Pacht für das renovierungsbedürftige WTC1 und WTC2, teuer, aber der Mann weiß ja woher es sein Geld bekommt.

WTC-Investor Larry Silverstein: Der Mann, der Zeit nicht kaufen kann - n-tv.de

Zitat:

"Der im New Yorker Stadtteil Brooklyn geborene Silverstein war Pächter des zerstörten World Trade Centers. Den über 99 Jahre laufenden Vertrag unterschrieb Silverstein im Juli 2001 – sechs Wochen vor den Terroranschlägen. Es war das erste Mal seit dem Bau in den 70er Jahren, dass im World Trade Center der Pächter wechselte."

Zufälle gibts.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Interressant, das der Tower in Londen der 24h gebrannt hat nicht eingestürzt ist.


Ähem: Grenfell Tower – Wikipedia


> Die Konstruktion besteht aus Stahlbeton mit äußeren Betonstützen und einem Gebäudekern aus Ortbeton.


Weil ja auch jeder Wolkenkratzer und jedes Hochhaus auf der Welt derselben Bauweise mit denselben Material entspricht.

Darüberhinaus ist der Grenfell Tower ein kleines bisschen kleiner (so "nur" 70 Meter zu 186 Metern des WTC 7)


----------



## Schaffe89 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil ja auch jeder Wolkenkratzer und jedes Hochhaus auf der Welt derselben Bauweise mit denselben Material entspricht.



Völlig richtig. Andere Gebäude viel schlimmer gebrannt haben aber nicht eingestürzt sind können absolut kein hinreichender Beweis für eine Sprengung von WTC 7 sein.
Allerdings gibt es nicht ein einziges Beispiel weltweit indem ein brennendes Hochhaus je in der Geschwindigkeit oder in der Weise eingestürzt ist wie WTC7.
Brennen und einstürzen, da gibt es durchaus ein paar Fälle, siehe Posting #1. Aber das sieht halt völlig anders aus.

Aber nicht in der Geschwindigkeit, der Parallelität und vor allem keineswegs am Fundament des Gebäudes beginnend. Das ist nur typisch für controlled demolition.
Thermit oder besser gesagt Nano Thermit wäre eine Überlegung für die Sprengung der inneren Säulen um eine Implosion des Gebäudes zu erreichen und kein Kippen der sehr stabilen Außenwände in eine Richtung (auf andere Gebäude zum Beispiel),
befürchten zu müssen.

Aber das ist wie gesagt ein anderes Thema. Es gibt da aber eine Studie von Nils Harrit dazu, der auch dafür massiv  von der etablierten Presse angegriffen worden ist.
Allerdings sei auch gesagt dass die Methodik seiner Herangehensweise umstritten ist.



			
				Grestorn schrieb:
			
		

> Was einige von schaffe's Quellen hier halten, wurde in diesem Thread sehr deutlich. Ich schließe mich dem uneingeschränkt an. Und zum Thema Plausibilität habe ich ja schon genug geschrieben.



Grestorn, ich bitte dich. Wer hat sich denn bitte außer dem Versuch den Threadersteller aus der Reserve zu locken und zu provozieren schon wirklich zu den Quellen geäußert?
Fast niemand. Wenn du die Quellen anzweifelst ist das dein gutes Recht. Aber nicht auf die Art und Weise.
Ich denke du wirst der allerletzte sein, der sich den Startpost komplett mal angesehen hat, so wie ich deine kurzen Kommentare hier deute.



			
				interessierterUser schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind alles Nebelbomben, die uns Zeit und Kraft kosten, anstatt nach den HIntermännern
> zu suchen.



Dann lass doch mal hören wer so einen komplexen Anschlag auf die eigene Bevölkerung planen und durchführen kann und offenbar über Übungen an diesem Tag bestens bescheid weiss?
Wer ist so ausgefuchst und trickst den Sicherheitsapparat der USA aus und schafft es sogar einen Flieger in das wichtigste Gebäude der USA (Das Pentagon) hineinzufliegen ohne vorher abgefangen oder abgeschossen zu werden.
Das ist schon eine wahnsinns Leistung.

Der Fehler dabei ist nur dass niemand im Pentagon draufgeht, weil das Flugzeug in den Teil fliegt der gerade rennoviert ud verstärkt wird und wo sich niemand vom Pentagon gerade aufhält.
Die Chance sowas fertigzubringen stellt bei der größe des Gebäudes schon eine recht kleine Wahrscheinlichkeit dar, geschweige denn überhaupt durchzukommen ohne abgeschossen zu werden.
Aber wir wissen ja warum.

"Der Verkehrsminister sagte vor dem Untersuchungsausschuss aus, *dass ein Mann beim Nähern des Flugzeugs an das Pentagon den Vize-Präsidenten mehrfach informierte und schließlich fragte, ob die Befehle noch gälten. *Mineta weiß nicht, um welche Befehle es sich handelte. Das wurde auch nicht ermittelt und im Bericht des Untersuchungsausschuss wird Minetas Aussage erst gar nicht erwähnt."

"Nein, war ich nicht. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt. Während der Zeit, in der das Flugzeug sich dem Pentagon näherte, kam ein junger Mann und sagte zum Vize-Präsidenten 'Das Flugzeug ist 50 Meilen entfernt', 'Das Flugzeug ist 30 Meilen entfernt'. Als er ankam bei 'Das Flugzeug ist 10 Meilen entfernt', sagte der junge Mann noch zum Vize-Präsidenten 'Gelten die Befehle noch?'. Der Vize-Präsident drehte sich um und sagte 'Natürlich gelten die Befehle noch. Haben Sie etwas gegenteiliges gehört?'. Zu dieser Zeit wusste ich nicht, was all das zu bedeuten hatte."





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDfdOwt2v3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was heißt das? Es gab die Order das Flugzeug nicht abzuschießen.
Zufällig wurde zuvor im Juni auf das "slow form of scrambling protocol"  umgestellt.
Nur aus diesem Grund ging die Autorisierungsanfrage bis zum Präsidenten hoch, obwohl im Normalfall die Generäle (JCS) und der Verteidigungsminister im NMCC die Hauptverantwortung tragen und nicht einmal der Vizepräsident hätte einbezogen werden müssen. 

Aber die haben sich ja laut Protokoll des NIST Berichts die Eier gekrault und absolut nichts getan.

"Mit dem Verteidigungsminister Donald Rumsfeld habe ich vor allem das Problem, dass er kurz nach dem Einschlag der mutmaßlichen AA77 ins Pentagon um 09:38 vor das Gebäude eilte, um dort Verletzte zu versorgen, obwohl es doch seine Pflicht gewesen wäre, sofort ins NMCC zu eilen und den Generälen des JCS (Joint Chiefs of Staff) zur Seite zu stehen, die dort allerdings auch nicht anwesend waren, weil sie alle auf merkwürdige Weise verhindert waren oder zu spät kamen. General Richard Myers kam laut Commission Report dort erst kurz vor 10:00 an und war darüber erstaunt, dass nur ein Captain namens Charles Leidig zuständiger Befehlshaber war."

Würden die Medien ein Interesse daran haben sich dahinterzuklemmen und die Indizienkette und Beweiskette fortführen, wäre es kein Problem nachzuweisen, dass die Regierung hinter all dem steckt.
Aber die spielen lieber Mein Name ist Hase und ich weiß von nix.

Kann sich jeder selbst denken was da passiert ist, da muss man kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, sondern nur mal recherchieren.
Befragungen von Rumsfeld bezüglich seiner Toilettengänge und Sanitäterspielereien vor dem Pentagon gabs selbstverständlich nicht, genausowenig wie zu Cheney´s besagtem SpezialFlieger der auf das Pentagon zusteuerte.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Andere Gebäude viel schlimmer gebrannt haben aber nicht eingestürzt sind können absolut kein hinreichender Beweis für eine Sprengung von WTC 7 sein.
> Allerdings gibt es nicht ein einziges Beispiel weltweit indem ein brennendes Hochhaus je in der Geschwindigkeit oder in der Weise eingestürzt ist wie WTC7.
> Brennen und einstürzen, da gibt es durchaus ein paar Fälle, siehe Posting #1. Aber das sieht halt völlig anders aus.


Du kannst nicht jedes Hochhaus auf der Welt von der Bauweise her miteinander vergleichen, die amerikanischen Wolkenkratzer sind anders gebaut und verwenden eine andere Grundkonstruktion, i.d.R. Stahlträger - die bei starker Hitze an Festigkeit und Tragfähigkeit verlieren.
Sowas lernt übrigens jeder Feuerwehrler in der Truppmannausbildung
Bei vielen anderen Hochbauten auf der Welt (u.a. der Grenfell Tower) wurde aufgrund der anderen Bodenbeschaffenheit ein anderes Trägermaterial verwendet.
Daher kannst du nicht sagen, "Einsturz durch brennen sieht so aus, aber nicht so", sowas trifft nicht auf jeden Gebäudetyp zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Komisch, überall stürzen Hochhäuser durch Brände ein. Wieder nur ein Scheinargument, um leichtgläubige VT'ler Seelen zu fangen
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/teheran-hochhaus-nach-brand-eingestuerzt-a-1130670.html


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dann guck dir mal das Video an und beschreibe mal, wie das Gebäude einstürzt. Ganz gleich, welcher Seite man hier Glauben schenkt, der Einsturz läuft völlig anders ab als der von WTC7.

Vergleiche auch mal die Zeiten: Das WTC7 kollabiert innerhalb von 5-6 Sekunden, während das Plasko über 15 Sekunden am einstürzen ist. Komischerweise ist ersteres mit knapp 180 Metern allerdings fast vier mal so hoch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Dann guck dir mal das Video an und beschreibe mal, wie das Gebäude einstürzt. Ganz gleich, welcher Seite man hier Glauben schenkt, der Einsturz läuft völlig anders ab als der von WTC7.
> 
> Vergleiche auch mal die Zeiten: Das WTC7 kollabiert innerhalb von 5-6 Sekunden, während das Plasko über 15 Sekunden am einstürzen ist. Komischerweise ist ersteres mit knapp 180 Metern allerdings fast vier mal so hoch.


Wie viele Hochhäuser mit über 200m Bauhöhe sind denn bisher in der Welt eingestürzt? Warum sollten völlig verschieden aufgebaute Häuse mit völlig unterschiedlichen Schäden gleich einstürzen? Nimm Dir willkürlich zehn Autounfälle und vergleich die Bilder, Du wirst zehn völlig unterschiedliche Verläufe sehen. Und was beweißt das?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Joa, wenn das ganze Haus brennt und man nicht mal die Stockwerke unterscheiden kann, ist das natürlich was anderes wie ein paar kleine Bürobrände. Oder von welchen verschiedenen Schäden sprichst du? 

Auch beim Einsturz kann man erkennen, wie aus dem initialen Bruch tragender Strukturen das Gebäude nach und nach zusammenbricht, dabei die Trümmer auch nach außen wegfallen und das ganze wie eine Kettenreaktion wirken lassen. Logisch, wenn da irgendwo was wichtiges wegbricht, funktioniert das wie bei einem Kartenhaus.

WTC7 hingegen stürzt völlig anders ein. die gesamte Fassade ist während des Einsturzes mehr oder weniger intakt, was ist mit den tragenden Außensäulen? Warum fliegen keine Trümmer oder Fassadenteile nach außen? Warum fällt das Gebäude so gleichmäßig? Warum ist das Versagen tragender Strukturen in der Nähe des Bodens? Wie konnten die Trümmer der beiden anderen Gebäude zufällig genau dort Schaden anrichten, ohne aber z.B. das Dach zu beschädigen? Wieso Ist nicht mal WTC5 eingestürzt, trotz des riesigen inneren Lochs? Wieso ist das Gebäude einige Sekunden im freien Fall? 

Wieso kann hier niemand mal solche Fragen beantworten und obendrein darauf verzichten, ständig nur zu diffamieren?


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Geil, jetzt geht das schon wieder los


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Manche Leute muss man nicht diffamieren, die machen das von ganz alleine. 

Das allerschlimmste ist, von Dingen zu reden, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Niemand hier kennt sich aus mit der Dynamik vom Einsturz von Hochhäusern allgemein und im speziellen dieses Types. 

Aussagen von tatsächlichen Experten werden grundsätzlich angezweifelt ("sicher von der Regierung gekauft!") aber obskure Quellen, die zwar toll und glaubhaft argumentieren, aber deren Behauptungen einfach akzeptiert werden ohne sie zu hinterfragen, werden als die Wahrheit sofort anerkannt. 

Diese selektive Wahrnehmung, die allen VT eigen ist, macht die Diskussion so schwierig. Zusammen mit der absoluten Ablehnung, sich mit bestimmten Fragen auseinanderzusetzen (warum überhaupt? wie durchführbar? Wie geheim gehalten? usw.) wenn sie nicht in das vorgefasste Bild passen, macht klar, dass man eigentlich gar nicht in die Gefahr kommen will, die bereits vorgefasste Überzeugung aufgeben zu müssen.

Denn "die da oben" (austauschbar gegen irgendeine böse Macht) können alles, machen alles und kontrollieren alles. Wir sind doch nur die armen Opfer,


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> ...



Warum hat die US-Regierung (die ja angeblich WTC 7 gesprengt hat) 7 (!!!) Stunden gewartet, nachdem der Nordturm eingestürzt ist, um WTC 7 zu "sprengen"?

Wenn wir der Logik folgen, dass die Anschläge vom 11. September inszeniert waren, um einen Vorwand für den War on Terror zu geben, warum hat man dann noch WTC 7 "gesprengt"?

Das Pentagon wurde getroffen, die Twin Tower des WTCs wurden getroffen und  beide Twin Towers sind eingestürzt. Wenn man wirklich einen Vorwand gebraucht hätte, um 10:28 New Yorker Ortzeit war der Vorwand bereits perfekt erreicht.

Wozu 7 Stunden später noch ein Gebäude sprengen, dass a) nicht von Flugzeugen getroffen wurde und b) so gut wie keiner vor diesem Tage kannte? 

Mit dem Pentagon + Twin Towers hatte man sowohl das Nervenzentrum der US Army als auch die zwei markantesten Gebäude der Skyline von New York getroffen. Damit wäre die Katze doch längst im Sack. Also, nochmal die Frage. Warum sollte die US-Regierung die bereits um 10:28 New Yorker Ortszeit ihren Vorwand perfekt erreicht hatte, warum sollte diese US-Regierung ihren perfekt inszenierten Coup 7 Stunden später riskieren, in dem sie ein total belangloses Gebäude spengen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn ich mir den Startpost noch mal anschaue und lese, dass die drei Doktoren der Uni in Alaska mit der "Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth" zusammenarbeiteten, dann stelle ich mir als objektiver Beobachter erst mal die Frage, wer die Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth überhaupt ist.
Wer steckt dahinter?
Haben sie die Untersuchung finanziert?

Also, die Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth ist eine non Profit Organisation, die die Ergebnisse der Kommission zu 9/11 anzweifeln und wurde 2006 gegründet und die Mitglieder halten Vorträge.
Also, eine Organisation, die daran glaubt, dass 9/11 inszeniert ist, bezahlt ein paar Doktoren der Uni Alaska, damit die sagen, dass sie Recht haben.

Wo ist das denn unabhängig?
Es wird ja immer beklagt, dass die Untersuchungen nicht unabhängig sind.
Aber das hier ist ebenso nicht unabhängig.
Also -- Mein Fazit:
Die Leute haben Wissenschaftler dafür bezahlt, damit sie etwas schwarz auf weiß haben, das ihnen sagt, dass sie Recht haben.
Das kann jeder, der über genügend Kapital verfügt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Manche Leute muss man nicht diffamieren, die machen das von ganz alleine.
> 
> Das allerschlimmste ist, von Dingen zu reden, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Niemand hier kennt sich aus mit der Dynamik vom Einsturz von Hochhäusern allgemein und im speziellen dieses Types.
> 
> ...



Warum stehen hier dann nirgendwo Aussagen von Experten? Immer noch kann niemand auf diesen sachlichen Teil einer Diskussion eingehen. Über die Hintergründe oder die bösen bösen Amis habe ich gar nichts geschrieben. Mich interessiert die Physik des Zusammensturzes und auch hier sieht man schön, dass man sofort als VTler abgestempelt wird, wenn man sich mal objektiv mit diesem Punkt beschäftigen möchte.

@Karuuzo: Ich weiß es nicht. Ein Argument für einen Inside-Job könnte sein, dass das Gebäude hätte getroffen werden sollen. Oder es ist tatsächlich einfach so eingestürzt. 

@Tresh: Eine unabhängige Untersuchung wäre tatsächlich sinnvoll. Dass NIST brauchen wir an dieser Stelle aber auch nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dich interssiert der Einsturz? Lies doch den Abschlussbericht der NIST. Nur mal so als Anfang.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Joa, wenn das ganze Haus brennt und man nicht mal die Stockwerke unterscheiden kann, ist das natürlich was anderes wie ein paar kleine Bürobrände.



Es reicht schon wen im unteren Bereich einige Stockwerke großflächig brennen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Warum ist das Versagen tragender Strukturen in der Nähe des Bodens?



Weil es dort gebrannt hat, wie man unschwer auf unzähligen Videos sehen kann, und entsprechend dort die Strukturen zuerst versagt haben.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> WTC7 hingegen stürzt völlig anders ein. die gesamte Fassade ist während des Einsturzes mehr oder weniger intakt, was ist mit den tragenden Außensäulen?



Die helfen dir wenig wen die innere tragende Struktur großflächig nachgibt und wegsackt. Sieht man auch auf verschiedenen Videos zu WC 7, zb hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqbUkThGlCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das die Struktur zuerst mittig links vom Gebäude nachgibt, dort also die Struktur durch die Brände als erste nachgegeben hat.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Warum fliegen keine Trümmer oder Fassadenteile nach außen?



Weil die Außenfassade nicht so großflächig beschädigt war wie bei den anderen Gebäuden die näher an Turm 1 und 2 standen und es eben entsprechend relativ gleichmäßig einstürzte, da die Struktur auf breiter Fläche nachgab und nicht verhältnismäßig punktuell, wie zB in Theran beim Plasco Building, wo das Gebäude relativ einseitig nachgab.  Entsprechend entstanden keine größeren Trümmer die wegfliegen konnten.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Warum fällt das Gebäude so gleichmäßig?



Weil die Struktur relativ gleichmäßig nachgibt, dadurch das die Brände auf den unteren Etagen auf breiter Fläche brannten.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Warum ist das Versagen tragender Strukturen in der Nähe des Bodens?



Du wiederholst dich...



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wie konnten die Trümmer der beiden anderen Gebäude zufällig genau dort Schaden anrichten, ohne aber z.B. das Dach zu beschädigen?



Weil WC 7am weitesten weg stand, sowie wesentlich höher als WC 5 und 6 ist, entsprechend, bedingt durch die Fallkurve der Trümmer von WC 1, die schweren Teile nicht weit genug flogen um auf dem Dach von WC 7 einzuschlagen sondern weiter unten in der Fassade einschlugen.
Während WC 5, welcher faktisch direkt unter den großen Turm von WC 1  stand auch eine viel größere Menge an Trümmern beim Einsturz abbekommen hat, die direkt auf dem Dach einschlugen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wieso Ist nicht mal WTC5 eingestürzt, trotz des riesigen inneren Lochs?



Weil die tragende Struktur noch ausreichend intakt war um den Rest des Gebäudes tragen zu können.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Gebäude einige Sekunden im freien Fall?



Weil da faktisch nur noch die Außenhülle zusammengefallen ist während die inneren Bereiche zuerst eingestürzt sind, noch bevor das restliche Gebäude komplett einstürzt, sieht man auch in dem von mir verlinkten Video.
Es stürzt zuerst im innern der Gebäudemitte ein, erst danach fällt die äußere Fassade in sich zusammen, wobei es links leicht schneller nachgibt, durch das Gewicht der eingestürzten Etagen.



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wieso kann hier niemand mal solche Fragen beantworten und obendrein darauf verzichten, ständig nur zu diffamieren?



Weil das Thema schon unzählige male durchgekaut wurde und es mit VT'lern einfach keinen Sinn hat zu agumentieren da die Dinge die nicht in ihre Theorie passen einfach umgedichtet, oder ausgeblendet werden...


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Manche Leute muss man nicht diffamieren, die machen das von ganz alleine.
> 
> Das allerschlimmste ist, von Dingen zu reden, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Niemand hier kennt sich aus mit der Dynamik vom Einsturz von Hochhäusern allgemein und im speziellen dieses Types.
> 
> ...


Nein das liegt an Diskussionsteilnehmern die sich trotz gezielter Fragestellungen nicht in der Lage fühlen eine Äußerung zu tätigen und sich lieber seitenlang darüber auslassen warum jemand diese Frage überhaupt stellt.

Endlich meldet sich mal einer, der Ahnung hat, Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Antworten auf diese  (und viele weitere Fragen) liegen seit zig Jahren vor.

Wer dann trotzdem immer wieder mit derselben, längst widerlegten Theorie daherkommt, hat offensichtlich kein Interesse an der Wahrheit (obwohl die selbsternannten "Wahrheitssucher" das immer so vehement betonen).

Es gibt Abschlussberichte und diverse Puplikationen zu dem Thema. Man sollte lieber die lesen, als ständig die Uni Youtube zu besuchen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Endlich meldet sich mal einer, der Ahnung hat, Gott sei Dank.



Von wem sprichst Du bitte?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Antworten auf diese  (und viele weitere Fragen) liegen seit zig Jahren vor.
> 
> Wer dann trotzdem immer wieder mit derselben, längst widerlegten Theorie daherkommt, hat offensichtlich kein Interesse an der Wahrheit (obwohl die selbsternannten "Wahrheitssucher" das immer so vehement betonen).
> 
> Es gibt Abschlussberichte und diverse Puplikationen zu dem Thema. Man sollte lieber die lesen, als ständig die Uni Youtube zu besuchen.



Daraus ergeben sich doch die Ungereimtheiten. Der Abschlussbericht bildet doch die Basis der VT. Das man sowas noch erklären muss... 




Grestorn schrieb:


> Von wem sprichst Du bitte?



Damit hast du dich nun aber selbst ausgeschlossen, das war ja jetzt etwas ungünstig, schade.

Gesprochen hab ich vom Post #82. 



Grestorn schrieb:


> *Manche Leute muss man nicht diffamieren, die machen das von ganz alleine. *
> 
> _*Das allerschlimmste ist, von Dingen zu reden, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. *_
> 
> _*Niemand hier kennt sich aus*_ mit der Dynamik vom Einsturz von Hochhäusern allgemein und im speziellen dieses Types.


Man könnte schon diskutieren woher du das Wissen nimmst, den Wissensstand der Teilnehmer einzuschätzen. Aber da kommt dann wohl dein erster Satz zum Tragen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die auch längst widerlegt worden sind. Das man sowas noch erklären muss...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naja, wenn man dem NIST erst mal zeigen muss, dass Teile des Berichts falsch sind und die das erst später zerknirscht zugeben müssen....


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Shorty, behauptest Du ernsthaft, hier wäre ein echter Experte anwesend? Legst Du es ernsthaft darauf an, Dich der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man dem NIST erst mal zeigen muss, dass Teile des Berichts falsch sind und die das erst später zerknirscht zugeben müssen....



Ich konnte nichts entsprechendes finden. Könntest du mir da eine Quelle geben?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die auch längst widerlegt worden sind. Das man sowas noch erklären muss...



Ist sie das? Wo und wann? 

Es stimmt sogar dass es nur wenige Sekunden Filmmaterial bräuchte um 90% der VT zu widerlegen. Wenn aber genau diese Sekunden unter Verschluss gehalten und selbst nach Abschluss sämtlicher Ermittlungen weiter geheimgehalten werden hat dass einen komischen Beigeschmack.

Wenn doch alles so eindeutig belegbar ist gibt es keinen Grund irgendwas zu verstecken, die Pässe wurden ja auch innerhalb von Stunden gefunden und eindeutig als Attentäter präsentiert. Da wurde auch nichts zurückgehalten um falsche Unterstellungen zu vermeiden, da wurden Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Spannend ist in dem Zusammenhang auch schon wieder zu sehen wie viele der angeblichen Attentäter Wohlauf in irgendeinem Land dieser Erde ein stinknormales Leben führen. Niemand sollte so etwas hinterfragen. Warum auch, es steht doch alles im Abschlussbericht.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Shorty, behauptest Du ernsthaft, hier wäre ein echter Experte anwesend? Legst Du es ernsthaft darauf an, Dich der Lächerlichkeit preiszugeben?



In deiner überheblichen Art scheint dir zu entgehen, dass du dich hier als Experte ausgibst, indem du die Äußerungen der anderen beurteilst und dich damit selbst über die Dinge stellst.


Oha, jetzt muss der "Melden-Button" leiden, haha.


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nur blöd dass die VTler in der Beweispflicht sind und da ist noch immer nichts brauchbares gekommen, also ergibt eine Diskussion keinen Sinn. Es gibt ja schlicht nichts worüber man diskutieren könnte...


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> In deiner überheblichen Art scheint dir zu entgehen, dass du dich hier als Experte ausgibst, indem du die Äußerungen der anderen beurteilst und dich damit selbst über die Dinge stellst.


Lustig, dass Du mir das vorwirfst, wo ich doch mehrfach geschrieben habe, dass ich eben kein Experte bin, dass wir hier alle de fakto kein eigenes Wissen zu dem Thema haben, und ich auch kein einziges Mal irgendein Statement über die Physik des Einsturzes von Hochhäusern gemacht habe.

Das ist übrigens das einzige, was ich mir in meiner absoluten Überheblichkeit tatsächlich zutraue einzuschätzen, da hast Du ganz recht. Hier sind keine Experten anwesend, das ist schlicht offensichtlich.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt muss der "Melden-Button" leiden, haha.


Schon klar. Immer wieder gern genutztes Diskussionsmittel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist sie das? Wo und wann?



Abschlussberichte + diverse Publikationen. Was ich bereits erwähnt habe. Wie wäre es, wenn man die erstmal liest?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Lustig, dass Du mir das vorwirfst, wo ich doch mehrfach geschrieben habe, dass ich eben kein Experte bin, das wir hier alle de fakto kein eigenes Wissen zu dem Thema haben, und ich auch kein einziges Mal irgendein Statement über die Physik des Einsturzes von Hochhäusern gemacht habe.
> 
> Das ist übrigens das einzige, was ich mir in meiner absoluten Überheblichkeit tatsächlich zutraue einzuschätzen, da hast Du ganz recht. Hier sind keine Experten anwesend, das ist offensichtlich.





Grestorn schrieb:


> Das allerschlimmste ist, von Dingen zu reden, von denen man keine Ahnung hat. Niemand hier kennt sich aus mit der Dynamik vom Einsturz von Hochhäusern allgemein und im speziellen dieses Types.



Nach wie vor, als Nicht-Experte kannst du weder Aussagen dafür, noch dagegen treffen. 
Das kannst du nur wenn ... ? Mal sehen ob du drauf kommst.

@ Kaaruzo: Dreh dich allein im Kreis, deine Frage wurde bereits beantwortet und du stellst sie wieder?
 Klappts nicht mit dem Lesen oder woran scheiterts?

Ich hätte noch Reserven falls noch ein 4ter mit einsteigen will, nur zu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Welche Frage von mir wurde wo beantwortet?


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nach wie vor, als Nicht-Experte kannst du weder Aussagen dafür, noch dagegen treffen.
> Das kannst du nur wenn ... ? Mal sehen ob du drauf kommst.



worauf bezieht sich Dein "dafür" oder "dagegen"? 
Auf den Einsturz? Darüber habe ich tatsächlich keine Aussage gemacht. Eben weil ich mich nicht als Experte sehe und mir das nicht anmaßen würde.
Auf das Expertentum? Dazu habe ich eine Aussage gemacht. Man muss selbst kein Experte zu einem Thema sein, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, ob jemand anderer ein Experte ist oder nicht.

Deine Art mich vorführen zu wollen, geht nicht nur absolut ins Leere, übrigens, ich finde sie überaus impertinent. Und sie wirft kein gutes Licht auf Dich.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Frage von mir wurde wo beantwortet?



Na gut, ich geh davon aus dass man dir nur so weiterhelfen kann, also kaue ich dir das alles nochmal vor.

Die Abschlussberichte bilden die Basis der VT und klären weniger als sie Fragen aufwerfen. Dafür muss man beim Lesen allerdings etwas mitdenken, denn solche Berichte werden nun mal auch unter einer klaren Absicht verfasst.




Grestorn schrieb:


> worauf bezieht sich Dein "dafür" oder "dagegen"?
> Auf den Einsturz? Darüber habe ich tatsächlich keine Aussage gemacht. Eben weil ich mich nicht als Experte sehe und mir das nicht anmaßen würde.
> Auf das Expertentum? Dazu habe ich eine Aussage gemacht. Man muss selbst kein Experte zu einem Thema sein, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen, ob jemand anderer ein Experte ist oder nicht.
> 
> ...




Finde ich nicht, immerhin lass ich mich nicht dazu hinreißen hier Theorien oder Gedanken anderer User beurteilen zu wollen, geschweige denn dieses als richtig oder falsch zu deklarieren. Deine Äußerung in welchem Licht ich mich präsentiere geht denselben Weg, wer gibt dir denn das Recht mich zu beurteilen? War das Bestandteil deiner Diskussionsstrategie? Kannst du einfach nicht anders? Was trägt das zum eigentlichen Thema bei? 

Nix? Welch Überraschung. Du Experte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na gut, ich geh davon aus dass man dir nur so weiterhelfen kann, also kaue ich dir das alles nochmal vor.
> 
> Die Abschlussberichte bilden die Basis der VT und klären weniger als sie Fragen aufwerfen. Dafür muss man beim Lesen allerdings etwas mitdenken, denn solche Berichte werden nun mal auch unter einer klaren Absicht verfasst.



Du hast von einer Frage gesprochen. Welche Frage habe ich denn bitte gestellt? Die Aussage mit den Abschlussberichten + Publikationen war eine Antwort. Wie kann eine Antwort eine Frage sein?

Und du hast alle Abschlussberichte + alle Publikationen gelesen? Respekt.

Und wo mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, als beantwortet werden bzw. welche "klare Absicht" dahintersteckt, darfst du gerne darlegen. Bitte mit Quellen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast von einer Frage gesprochen. Welche Frage habe ich denn bitte gestellt? Die Aussage mit den Abschlussberichten + Publikationen war eine Antwort. Wie kann eine Antwort eine Frage sein?
> 
> Und du hast alle Abschlussberichte + alle Publikationen gelesen? Respekt.
> 
> Und wo mehr Fragen aufgeworfen, als beantwortet werden bzw. welche "klare Absicht" dahintersteckt, darfst du gerne darlegen. Bitte mit Quellen.



Lies doch selber mal ? Eines von vielen ist übrigens Thema des Threads.

Die klare Absicht solcher "Abschlussberichte" ist nicht korrekt oder vollständig zu sein, sondern eine Untersuchung zu einem Fall "abzuschließen".  Dazu werden genauso selbsternannte "Experten" herangezogen, wie sie die Gegenseite nachher für ihre VT braucht.

Und da hier eh alles kreuz und quer diskutiert wird, mal was anderes:  LINK

Interessant sind die Gründe für den Einsturz des WTC7 nach wie vor, selbst der Nachrichtensprecher muss sich schon auf die Zunge beißen, als er (zu früh) vom Einsturz des WTC 7 berichtet. Als einziger Grund wurde eine Schwächung des Gebäudes genannt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Lies doch selber mal ? Eines von vielen ist übrigens Thema des Threads.



Unsere Konservation begann auf Seite 9. Lies noch mal nach. *Du* hast eine Frage gestellt, und ich habe eine *Antwort* gegeben.

Deshalb nochmal meine Nachfrage: Welche Frage von mir wurde wo bereits beantwortet?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die klare Absicht solcher "Abschlussberichte" ist nicht korrekt oder vollständig zu sein, sondern eine Untersuchung zu einem Fall "abzuschließen".



Für diese gewagte These hast du bestimmt eine gute und valide Quelle zur Hand, die deine Behauptung untermauert, oder?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dazu werden genauso selbsternannte "Experten" herangezogen, wie sie die Gegenseite nachher für ihre VT braucht.



Halten wir also fest, die Leute die für Abschlussberichte arbeiten, sind also keine Experten, oder was sollen die Anführungszeichen?

So aber jetzt stelle ich eine Frage: Hast du bereits die Abschlussberichte + Publikationen (warum unterschlägst du diesen Punkt eigentlich immer und versteifst dich nur auf den Abschlussbericht des NIST?) gelesen?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und da hier eh alles kreuz und quer diskutiert wird, mal was anderes:  LINK
> 
> Interessant sind die Gründe für den Einsturz des WTC7 nach wie vor, selbst der Nachrichtensprecher muss sich schon auf die Zunge beißen, als er (zu früh) vom Einsturz des WTC 7 berichtet. Als einziger Grund wurde eine Schwächung des Gebäudes genannt.



Das ist doch mal der ultimative Beweis. Die Regierung inszinsert den größten Terroranschlag der Welt und weiht natürlich einen Nachrichtensender ein, damit der das 20 Minuten früher berichtet.

Fall geklärt 

PS: Die hier viel zitierte Operation Northwoods wurde 35 Jahre unter Verschluss gehalten, aber hier hat die Regierung sowohl den BBC, als auch den Gebäudeeigentümer in die größte Verschwörung der Weltgeschichte eingeweiht. Das klingt doch total plausibel.

Genauso plausibel wie, ein Gebäude sieben Stunden nach der Hauptattacke zu sprengen. Man ist diese US-Regierung aber durchtrieben und gerissen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nur mal kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Die finale Abschlussbericht des NIST ist über 100 Seiten lang: Final Report on the Collapse of World Trade Center Building 7, Federal Building and Fire Safety Investigation of the World Trade Center Disaster (NIST NCSTAR 1A)

Will sich gerne jemand freiwillig melden, der das alles durchließt, den Nicht-Sachkundigen das alles erklärt und ggf. die Fehler - falls vorhanden - herausstellt? 
Hmm, einer der Abteilung "Alternative Fakten und Verschwörungstheorien" vielleicht?


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zu dem, wie Shorty hier argumentiert, wiederhole ich nur meinen eigenen Satz von weiter oben (auf den er leider mit keiner Silbe eingegangen ist): 

Aussagen von tatsächlichen Experten werden grundsätzlich angezweifelt ("sicher von der Regierung gekauft!") aber obskure Quellen, die zwar toll und glaubhaft argumentieren, aber deren Behauptungen einfach akzeptiert werden ohne sie zu hinterfragen, werden als die Wahrheit sofort anerkannt. 

Diese selektive Wahrnehmung, die allen VT eigen ist, macht die Diskussion so schwierig. [...]

Denn "die da oben" (austauschbar gegen irgendeine böse Macht) können alles, machen alles und kontrollieren alles. Wir sind doch nur die armen Opfer.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> @Tresh: Eine unabhängige Untersuchung wäre tatsächlich sinnvoll. Dass NIST brauchen wir an dieser Stelle aber auch nicht zu erwähnen.



Die greifen doch auch nur auf die Daten zu, die ihnen zugänglich gemacht worden sind.
Du weißt letztendlich nicht, was für Ermittlungsergebnisse tatsächlich vorliegen und welche man nimmt und welche ausgeschlossen wurden.
Das gleiche war ja schon bei Kennedy 1963.
Unabhängig ginge nur, wenn man tatsächlich auf alles Zugriff hat, aber das hat man nicht. Da muss ja nur der Spruch mit der "Nationalen Sicherheit" kommen und dann ist Ende Gelände.
Mich würde ja viel mehr interessieren, wieso ausgerechnet ein paar Saudis noch fliegen durften, obwohl es ein Flugverbot gab.
Von wem haben die die Erlaubnis bekommen? Die konnte doch nur aus dem Weißen Haus erfolgt sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unsere Konservation begann auf Seite 9. Lies noch mal nach. *Du* hast eine Frage gestellt, und ich habe eine *Antwort* gegeben.
> 
> Deshalb nochmal meine Nachfrage: Welche Frage von mir wurde wo bereits beantwortet?



Ob die Leute den Abschlussbericht gelesen haben. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für diese gewagte These hast du bestimmt eine gute und valide Quelle zur Hand, die deine Behauptung untermauert, oder?



Also warum stürzte das WTC 7 denn nun ein?  Wie kann da überhaupt ein Feuer im inneren Zustande kommen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Halten wir also fest, die Leute die für Abschlussberichte arbeiten, sind also keine Experten, oder was sollen die Anführungszeichen?


Nun ich erinnere mich noch exakt wie jeder Hans -Wurst zum diesem Thema sein bestes gegeben hat, der einzige dessen Meinung sehr zügig wieder unter den Tisch gekehrt wurde, war die des damaligen Architekten. Richtig blöd wirds erst, wenn dieser erzählt dass die Möglichkeit einer Flugzeugkollision bereits bei der Planung mit eingeflossen ist. Ja es wurde lediglich mit einer Boing 707 simuliert, deswegen wars noch lange kein fast 200m hohes Kartenhaus, so wie da im Abschlussbericht drüber gesprochen wird.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So aber jetzt stelle ich eine Frage: Hast du bereits die Abschlussberichte + Publikationen (warum unterschlägst du diesen Punkt eigentlich immer und versteifst dich nur auf den Abschlussbericht des NIST?) gelesen?



Nö, aber ich halte andere auch nicht dazu an.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ]
> Das ist doch mal der ultimative Beweis. Die Regierung inszinsert den größten Terroranschlag der Welt und weiht natürlich einen Nachrichtensender ein, damit der das 20 Minuten früher berichtet.
> 
> Fall geklärt
> ...



Stimmt, das WTC7 hatte ja keinerlei strategische Bedeutung. xD 
Gut informiert, echt spitze^^.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Zu dem, wie Shorty hier argumentiert, wiederhole ich nur meinen eigenen Satz von weiter oben (auf den er leider mit keiner Silbe eingegangen ist):
> 
> Aussagen von tatsächlichen Experten werden grundsätzlich angezweifelt ("sicher von der Regierung gekauft!") aber obskure Quellen, die zwar toll und glaubhaft argumentieren, aber deren Behauptungen einfach akzeptiert werden ohne sie zu hinterfragen, werden als die Wahrheit sofort anerkannt.
> 
> ...



DAS verhöhnt die echten Opfer des Anschlags mehr als alles andere hier. Klasse.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> DAS verhöhnt die echten Opfer des Anschlags mehr als alles andere hier. Klasse.



Gell? 

Wobei Du mir noch kurz erklären solltest, wie die Tatsache, dass ich es mir nicht so leicht mache mit meinen Überzeugungen wie Du (und andere VTler), eine Verhöhnung von Opfern sein soll. Davon auszugehen, dass die Opfer von den eigenen Leuten einfach so in Kauf genommen wurden aus welchen politischen Gründen auch immer, halte ich persönlich für viel zynischer als wenn sie das Opfer eines Angriffs von außen geworden wären. 

Aber was weiß ich schon...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ob die Leute den Abschlussbericht gelesen haben.



Genau, die Frage hast du ja sooft beantwortet….



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also warum stürzte das WTC 7 denn nun ein?  Wie kann da überhaupt ein Feuer im inneren Zustande kommen.



Abschlussbericht NIST.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nun ich erinnere mich noch exakt wie jeder Hans -Wurst zum diesem Thema sein bestes gegeben hat, der einzige dessen Meinung sehr zügig wieder unter den Tisch gekehrt wurde, war die des damaligen Architekten. Richtig blöd wirds erst, wenn dieser erzählt dass die Möglichkeit einer Flugzeugkollision bereits bei der Planung mit eingeflossen ist. Ja es wurde lediglich mit einer Boing 707 simuliert, deswegen wars noch lange kein fast 200m hohes Kartenhaus, so wie da im Abschlussbericht drüber gesprochen wird.



Geh doch auf den Vorschlag von Two-Face ein und widerleg den Abschlussbericht, wenn es doch so offensichtlich ist und sich nur „Hans-Würste“ mit dem Thema beschäftigt haben.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nö, aber ich halte andere auch nicht dazu an.



Dann solltest du damit anfangen, bevor du hier weiter „Zweifel“ anmeldest, obwohl du das zugrundeliegende Dokument nicht gelesen hast.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Stimmt, das WTC7 hatte ja keinerlei strategische Bedeutung. xD
> Gut informiert, echt spitze^^.



Wer kennt es nicht, dass WTC 7, das „strategisch“ bedeuteten Ziel. Na dann erheitere mich und beleg mir mal mit Quellen die strategische Bedeutung.

BTW, wenn WTC 7 so strategisch bedeutend ist, warum informiert man dann den Gebäudeeigentümer und die BBC? Hält man solche Pläne dann nicht unter Verschluss (siehe Operation Northwoods), anstatt Leute einzuweihen, die potenzielle Sicherheitsrisiken sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also warum stürzte das WTC 7 denn nun ein?  Wie kann da überhaupt ein Feuer im inneren Zustande kommen.



Was will man da noch argumentieren wen indirekt durch die Art der Fragestellung schon sugeriert wird das das Feuer nicht in Folge der unmittelbaren kausalen Zusammenhänge mit den einstürzenden Turm 1 entstanden sein kann?

WC 7 wurde von Trümmern  des Turm 1 getroffen, die groß genug waren die Verkleidung von WC 7 zu durchdringen und von außen sichtbare Schäden im innern zu verursachen.
Wie wird das Feuer also entstanden sein?
Naheliegend und plausibel und somit sehr warscheinlich wurde durch die Trümmer von Turm 1, die WC 7 getroffen haben,  irgendwas im innern beschädigt (Stromleitung, Elektrogeräte), was dann einen Brand verursacht hat.
Ist ja nicht so als wäre so ein Bürogebäude wie WC7 nicht voll mit brennbaren Materialien, wie Fußbodenbelag, Papieren / Akten, Reinigungsmitteln und unzähligen anderen Dingen die brennbar wären...


----------



## blautemple (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@-Shorty-
Du stellst dich hin und behauptest der Himmel ist Grün und drauf stützt du dann deine ganze Argumentation. Wie soll man dagegen jetzt genau argumentieren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> @-Shorty-
> Du stellst dich hin und behauptest der Himmel ist Grün und drauf stützt du dann deine ganze Argumentation. Wie soll man dagegen jetzt genau argumentieren?



Naja genau genommen ist im Sonnenlicht das komplette Farbspektrum, es kommt nur auf den richtigen Filter an


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau, die Frage hast du ja sooft beantwortet….
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche Institutionen im WTC 7 Büros hatten steht wirklich zur Diskussion?
 Die Fakten gibt' s inclusive angemieteter Grundfläche bei Wiki nachzulesen, so ganz ohne Verbindung zu einer VT.

Also zu den spannenden Mietern, die Banken sind wohl weniger von Interesse, bei so Mietern wie:  United States Secret Service,  Department of Defense (DOD),  Central Intelligence Agency (CIA). Gerade 2tere Gruppe dürfte ein Interesse daran haben, möglichst wenig verwertbare Unterlagen zu diesem Tag des Versagens zu haben. 

@ Nightslaver: Keine Frage, absolut im Bereich des Möglichen.

Es wurden allerdings auch von mehreren Augenzeugen, Opfern und Feuerwehrmännern mehrere dumpfe Explosionen im EG/ UG wahrgenommen, zeitlich und räumlich unanbhängig voneinander. Da kann man auch einige Theorien aufstellen, wie sich die Wahrnehmung unter Extremsituationen ändert. Aber ändert das was an der Glaubwürdigkeit der menschen, die diese Aussage gemacht haben?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Naja genau genommen ist im Sonnenlicht das komplette Farbspektrum, es kommt nur auf den richtigen Filter an



Ja, umschreibts doch letztlich ganz gut, auf den Filter kommts an, exakt. Was ist daran schlimm?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> @ Nightslaver: Keine Frage, absolut im Bereich des Möglichen.
> 
> Es wurden allerdings auch von mehreren Augenzeugen, Opfern und Feuerwehrmännern mehrere dumpfe Explosionen im EG/ UG wahrgenommen, zeitlich und räumlich unanbhängig voneinander. Da kann man auch einige Theorien aufstellen, wie sich die Wahrnehmung unter Extremsituationen ändert. Aber ändert das was an der Glaubwürdigkeit der menschen, die diese Aussage gemacht haben?


In dem Gebäude wird es mit Sicherheit Gasleitungen gegeben haben.
Ansonsten: Deflagration – Wikipedia


----------



## OField (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> @-Shorty-
> Du stellst dich hin und behauptest der Himmel ist Grün und drauf stützt du dann deine ganze Argumentation. Wie soll man dagegen jetzt genau argumentieren?


Aus meiner Sicht wäre das einfachste, wenn die Geheimdienste ALLE Information veröffentlichen würden, die sie haben. Aber das geht ja wie von Threshold angemerkt nicht, weil das würde ja die Nationale Sicherheit gefährden. *Roflol*


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wäre das einfachste, wenn die Geheimdienste ALLE Information veröffentlichen würden, die sie haben. Aber das geht ja wie von Threshold angemerkt nicht, weil das würde ja die Nationale Sicherheit gefährden. *Roflol*



Roflol? Nun, dann schlag das doch mal Putin vor, ob der sich auch vor Lachen am Boden wälzt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Welche Institutionen im WTC 7 Büros hatten steht wirklich zur Diskussion?
> Die Fakten gibt' s inclusive angemieteter Grundfläche bei Wiki nachzulesen, so ganz ohne Verbindung zu einer VT.
> 
> Also zu den spannenden Mietern, die Banken sind wohl weniger von Interesse, bei so Mietern wie:  United States Secret Service,  Department of Defense (DOD),  Central Intelligence Agency (CIA). Gerade 2tere Gruppe dürfte ein Interesse daran haben, möglichst wenig verwertbare Unterlagen zu diesem Tag des Versagens zu haben.



Genau, deshalb sprengen sie gleich das ganze Gebäude (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass zig streng vertrauliche Dokumente dabei in den Straßen New Yorks rumliegen). Und weil sie ein Interesse daran haben, dass niemand über ihr Versagen Bescheid weiß, weihen sie vorher den Gebäudeeigentümer ein und den BBC, damit dieser 20 Minuten früher darüber berichten kann.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es wurden allerdings auch von mehreren Augenzeugen, Opfern und Feuerwehrmännern mehrere dumpfe Explosionen im EG/ UG wahrgenommen, zeitlich und räumlich unanbhängig voneinander. Da kann man auch einige Theorien aufstellen, wie sich die Wahrnehmung unter Extremsituationen ändert. Aber ändert das was an der Glaubwürdigkeit der menschen, die diese Aussage gemacht haben?



Jeder Ermittler wird dir bestätigen, dass Augenzeugen – insbesondere in Extremsituationen – keine besonders gute Quelle zur Wahrheitsfindung ist.



OField schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht wäre das einfachste, wenn die Geheimdienste ALLE Information veröffentlichen würden, die sie haben. Aber das geht ja wie von Threshold angemerkt nicht, weil das würde ja die Nationale Sicherheit gefährden. *Roflol*



Und jeder fremde Nachrichtendienst würde vor Freude drei Tage lang feiern. Einfacher könnte man die Arbeit dann nicht auswerten.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Roflol? Nun, dann schlag das doch mal Putin vor, ob der sich auch vor Lachen am Boden wälzt...



Inwiefern spielt den Putin nun für 9/11 eine Rolle und die damit verbundenen Dokumente?

Deine Ablenkungsspielchen zeigen nur wie engstirnig man denken kann. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jeder Ermittler wird dir bestätigen, dass Augenzeugen – insbesondere in Extremsituationen – keine besonders gute Quelle zur Wahrheitsfindung ist.



Stimmt, vor allem wenn die Zeugen unabhängig voneinander dasselbe sagen, da muss was faul sein. 

Und Feuerwehrmänner im Einsatz sind ja auch bekannt für ihre Fehleinschätzungen. Solche Situationen werden da ja nicht trainiert, nur halbe Liter stemmen, is klar.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Inwiefern spielt den Putin nun für 9/11 eine Rolle und die damit verbundenen Dokumente?
> 
> Deine Ablenkungsspielchen zeigen nur wie engstirnig man denken kann.



Es gibt wohl mehr um die Geheimdienste der Welt.
Keine Ahnung, was der chinesische Geheimdienst so weiß, oder der iranische oder so.
Oder was der israelische Geheimdienst so für Akten hat.
Da würde ich schon gerne mal drin lesen. So ist das nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Stimmt, vor allem wenn die Zeugen unabhängig voneinander dasselbe sagen, da muss was faul sein.



So wie wenn hunderte Leute bei der Polizei anrufen, weil sie ein Ufo gesehen haben? Das muss einfach glaubwürdig sein, haben doch mehrere Personen unabhängig  voneinander gesehen. 

PS: Belgische UFO-Welle

Also sogar tausende Augenzeugen. Warum sollte man daran nur Zweifel haben?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und Feuerwehrmänner im Einsatz sind ja auch bekannt für ihre Fehleinschätzungen. Solche Situationen werden da ja nicht trainiert, nur halbe Liter stemmen, is klar.



Auch Feuerwehrmänner sind nicht frei von Fehlern. Und vielelicht, aber nur vielleicht war der 11/9 ja auch eine Extemsituation, auf die auch die besten Männer/Frauen nicht vorbereitet waren.


----------



## Grestorn (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Inwiefern spielt den Putin nun für 9/11 eine Rolle und die damit verbundenen Dokumente?



Keinen. Wenn Du meinen Beitrag im Kontext zu dem, was ich zitiert habe, gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir das vielleicht auch aufgegangen.

Tipp: Mein "Roflol" war ein direktes Zitat und gibt den Kontext vor.


----------



## OField (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und jeder fremde Nachrichtendienst würde vor Freude drei Tage lang feiern. Einfacher könnte man die Arbeit dann nicht auswerten.


Inwiefern sind 16 Jahre alte Geheimdienstinformation zu einem Terroranschlag für andere Geheimdienste relevant?
Hat die CIA Angst, dass sie ausgelacht werden, weil sie den Anschlag nicht kommen sahen?


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So wie wenn hunderte Leute bei der Polizei anrufen, weil sie ein Ufo gesehen haben? Das muss einfach glaubwürdig sein, haben doch mehrere Personen unabhängig  voneinander gesehen.



Tja, wenn man weiß wofür UFO steht, könnte man sogar sagen dass dem wirklich so war. 
Nicht jeder kann die Objekte am Himmel bestimmen, somit ist die Bezeichnung des UFO's im Zweifel passender als alles andere. 

(unidentified flying object) nicht dass du dass nicht gewusst hättest.  xD





Grestorn schrieb:


> Keinen. Wenn Du meinen Beitrag im Kontext zu dem, was ich zitiert habe, gelesen hättest, dann wäre Dir das vielleicht auch aufgegangen.
> 
> Tipp: Mein "Roflol" war ein direktes Zitat und gibt den Kontext vor.



Och, na dann, bleib du mal in deinem Kontext.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

DP - Bitte löschen, danke


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind Geheimdienstinformation zu einem Terroranschlag für andere Geheimdienste relevant?
> Hat die CIA Angst, dass sie ausgelacht werden, weil sie den Anschlag nicht kommen sahen?



Wenn die CIA/NSA alles offenlegt, könnten andere Nachrichtendienste das auswerten und daraus Rückschlüsse über die Methoden und Quellen ziehen.

Wie gesagt, fremde Nachrichtendienste würden sich freuen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man weiß wofür UFO steht, könnte man sogar sagen dass dem wirklich so war.
> Nicht jeder kann die Objekte am Himmel bestimmen, somit ist die Bezeichnung des UFO's im Zweifel passender als alles andere.
> 
> (unidentified flying object) nicht dass du dass nicht gewusst hättest.  xD



Also jeder der was am Himmel sieht, was er sich nicht erklären kann, hat erstmal prinzipiell recht, weil es ja „unidentified“ ist?

Mit so einem Maßstab für die Wissenssuche, kann man ja erstmal alles glauben, was Augenzeugen so von sich geben.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> (unidentified flying object)


Die Intention eines solchen Begriffes ist ja, das jemand etwas gesehen hat, das er nicht erklären kann, also "unidentified".
Dasselbe kannst du praktisch direkt auf solche Phänomene wie die scheinbaren Explosionen im WTC7 oder meinetwegen im WTC1 und 2 übertragen. Man hat was mitbekommen, kann aber nicht erklären was der Ursprung war. Ähnlich ist es ja mit UFOs, man sieht was, was man vorher so noch nie gesehen hatte und ist der Überzeugung, das muss was ganz Eigenartiges sein. Und dann war's doch nur ein Wetterballon.

Und ich habe dir ja vorhin mindestens zwei Möglichkeiten genannt, inklusiver Wikipedia-Verlinkung, was der Ursprung solcher "Explosionen" (die man ja scheinbar nur gehört, aber nicht gesehen hat) sein könnte. Hast du aber geflissentlich ignoriert. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.

Und ich warte immernoch bis du mich oder die Allgemeinheit auf die Fehler im offiziellen NIST-Bericht hinweist, mit Zitat der jeweiligen Stelle.


----------



## OField (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

16 Jahre alte Quellen und die Methoden sind bei anderen Geheimdiensten, die was auf den Kasten haben, bestimmt die selben. Nach der Logik, dürfte die CIA NIEMALS irgendwelche Akten veröffentlichen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die CIA/NSA alles offenlegt, könnten andere Nachrichtendienste das auswerten und daraus Rückschlüsse über die Methoden und Quellen ziehen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, fremde Nachrichtendienste würden sich freuen.



Wow, echt gute Schlussfolgerung. Wer hätte das gedacht. Gut dass du das nochmal angesprochen hast.  




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Intention eines solchen Begriffes ist ja, das jemand etwas gesehen hat, das er nicht erklären kann, also "unidentified".
> Dasselbe kannst du praktisch direkt auf solche Phänomene wie die scheinbaren Explosionen im WTC7 oder meinetwegen im WTC1 und 2 übertragen. Man hat was mitbekommen, kann aber nicht erklären was der Ursprung war. Ähnlich ist es ja mit UFOs, man sieht was, was man vorher so noch nie gesehen hatte und ist der Überzeugung, das muss was ganz Eigenartiges sein. Und dann war's doch nur ein Wetterballon.



Echt spannend, deine Story. Ist dir aufgefallen von wem dieses famose Beispiel kam? 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich habe dir ja vorhin mindestens zwei Möglichkeiten genannt, inklusiver Wikipedia-Verlinkung, was der Ursprung solcher "Explosionen" (die man ja scheinbar nur gehört, aber nicht gesehen hat) sein könnte. Hast du aber geflissentlich ignoriert. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


Und da du natürlich als einziger die Wahrheit kennst, kannst du alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausschließen.  Du Schelm 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Und ich warte immernoch bis du mich oder die Allgemeinheit auf die Fehler im offiziellen NIST-Bericht hinweist, mit Zitat der jeweiligen Stelle.



https://9-11commission.gov/report/911Report.pdf

Geht sogar ohne Textpassagen:

Schaust du dir die Seite 312 mal an. So rein von den Dimensionen, die so ein Einschlag mit sich bringt. Dann scrollst du mal eine runter, auf 313 und vergleichst mal die Ausmaße des Einschlags, Zerstörung / Feuer am Gebäude sowie die Weite mit der die Trümmerteile verstreut werden.  

PS: Und es gibt leider genug Bilder abgestürzter Maschinen, die man für Vergleiche heranziehen kann. Nirgends ist es nach einem Absturz annähernd so sauber wie am Pentagon/ Pennsylvania. Fotos der Unglücksorte existieren noch genug, falls dir die groben Schwarz-weiß Aufnahmen nicht genug Aussagekraft besitzen. Schon eigenartig, dass man da so kleine nichts sagende  Ausschnitte gewählt hat und die WTC Explosion mit Panorama gewählt hat.

Wirklich keine Turbine, nicht ein Sitz zu finden, bei einer abgestürzten Passagiermaschine? Da wirken zwar enorme Kräfte, aber ein komplettes Flugzeug in Nichts zu verwandeln ist schon eine besondere Nummer. Wie gesagt, auch wenn es keine schönen Bilder sind, Abstürze gibts genug, keiner davon sieht so aus.

Gerade für den Absturz in Pennsylvania (Absturz auf ein Feld/Acker) gibts enorm viel Vergleichsmaterial.

Für mehr reichts nicht mehr, sry, hab Feierabend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> 16 Jahre alte Quellen und die Methoden sind bei anderen Geheimdiensten, die was auf den Kasten haben, bestimmt die selben. Nach der Logik, dürfte die CIA NIEMALS irgendwelche Akten veröffentlichen.



Was ja auch der Standard ist. Warte doch noch so ca. 15-25 Jahre, vielleicht gibt die CIA dann die Dokumente frei (30-40 Jahre ist ja üblich). 

Wenn du dann Recht hast, darfst du mich hier gerne Quoten und auslachen.


----------



## OField (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du dann Recht hast, darfst du mich hier gerne Quoten und auslachen.



Recht womit?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> https://9-11commission.gov/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> Geht sogar ohne Textpassagen:
> 
> ...



Da wir hier ja scheinbar nur mit Suggestivfragen arbeiten, was für einen Sinn hat es, einen Terroranschlag zu inszenieren und ihn dann so plump zu inspizieren und solche Punkte nicht zu bedenken?

Zumal du die Aufgabenstellung von Two Face nicht erfüllt hast, du solltest Fehler finden und nicht Sachen, die du dir nicht erklären kannst.

Alles was du sagst ist „XYZ“ kann so nicht sein, das sieht falsch aus. Ohne auch nur ein Beweis dafür zu bringen.



OField schrieb:


> Recht womit?



Sorry hatte mich verlesen. Du glaubst ja nicht, dass WTC 7 gesprengt wurde.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da wir hier ja scheinbar nur mit Suggestivfragen arbeiten, was für einen Sinn hat es, einen Terroranschlag zu inszenieren und ihn dann so plump zu inspizieren und solche Punkte nicht zu bedenken?
> 
> Zumal du die Aufgabenstellung von Two Face nicht erfüllt hast, du solltest Fehler finden und nicht Sachen, die du dir nicht erklären kannst.
> 
> ...


Ja genau, damit kommen wir zur Frage vom Beginn des Threads. Wie groß kann man so eine Aktion planen um dennoch möglichst wenig Leute zu Mitwissern zu machen. Wenn man nun also 2 komplette Passagiermaschinen durch Cruise Missiles ersetzt bietet das gleich mehrer Vorteile. Da ja bekanntlich zeitgleich auch eine Übung der Luftverteidigung stattfand bedarf es nun auch nicht allzu viel Kreativität eine Cruise Missile ans Ziel zu bringen. 

Wie plumb man was macht spielt doch keine Rolle wenn ich selber nachher die Erklärung zu den Vorfällen an diesem Tag schreiben kann.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Echt spannend, deine Story. Ist dir aufgefallen von wem dieses famose Beispiel kam?


Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?
Willst du damit den Unnahbaren mimen, oder was?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und da du natürlich als einziger die Wahrheit kennst, kannst du alle anderen Möglichkeiten ausschließen.  Du Schelm


...und da sehen wir, wie du offenkundig nicht gewillt oder im Stande bist, auf Argumente anderer einzugehen. Hier hast du mal was physikalisch nicht vollständig ausschließbares und du wirst persönlich. 4. Klasse, Grundschule.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> https://9-11commission.gov/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> Geht sogar ohne Textpassagen:
> 
> Schaust du dir die Seite 312 mal an. So rein von den Dimensionen, die so ein Einschlag mit sich bringt. Dann scrollst du mal eine runter, auf 313 und vergleichst mal die Ausmaße des Einschlags, Zerstörung / Feuer am Gebäude sowie die Weite mit der die Trümmerteile verstreut werden.


Ich dachte es geht hier um das WTC7? Nicht ums Pentagon?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Für mehr reichts nicht mehr, sry, hab Feierabend.


Jo, und ich hab' ehrlichgesagt auch kein Bock, bei deiner Themaabweichung mitzumachen und jetzt auch noch über den Einschlag am Pentagon zu diskutieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen?
> Willst du damit den Unnahbaren mimen, oder was?
> 
> ...und da sehen wir, wie du offenkundig nicht gewillt oder im Stande bist, auf Argumente anderer einzugehen. Hier hast du mal was physikalisch nicht vollständig ausschließbares und du wirst persönlich. 4. Klasse, Grundschule.
> ...



Der Schelm is die logische Schlussfolgerung auf deinen Spruch, mir zu untetstellen deine Links zu ignorieren. Ist das für dich doch eher was Gutes oder was Böses ?
Da kann wohl jemand ganz schlecht einstecken, hm? An die 4te Klasse Grundschule hab ich leider nur noch lückenhafte Erinnerungen. Wenn du mir beim auffrischen helfen kannst, nur zu.

Jaja Themaabweichung, ging ja nie um einen Abschlussbericht, schon klar.

[emoji6]


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Schelm is die logische Schlussfolgerung auf deinen Spruch, mir zu untetstellen deine Links zu ignorieren. Ist das für dich doch eher was Gutes oder was Böses ?


Da du darauf nicht geantwortet hast und auch sonst nichts davon in deinen nachfolgenden Posts eingebaut hast, dann ist die logische Schlussfolgerung, dass du selbiges nunmal ignoriert hast. Um es zumindest agnostisch zu betrachten, fehlt die die Objektivität. Und das kaschierst du indem du dann gegen Leute wie mich persönlich wirst.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da kann wohl jemand ganz schlecht einstecken, hm? An die 4te Klasse Grundschule hab ich leider nur noch lückenhafte Erinnerungen. Wenn du mir beim auffrischen helfen kannst, nur zu.


Ich habe was einstecken müssen? Wo?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jaja Themaabweichung, ging ja nie um einen Abschlussbericht, schon klar.
> [emoji6]


Steht im Threadtitel was von Pentagon? Nö, es ging dem TE um das WTC7 und es ging in deinen von mir zitierten Posts bzw., die auf welche ich eingegangen bin, ebenfalls darum.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da du darauf nicht geantwortet hast und auch sonst nichts davon in deinen nachfolgenden Posts eingebaut hast, dann ist die logische Schlussfolgerung, dass du selbiges nunmal ignoriert hast. Um es zumindest agnostisch zu betrachten, fehlt die die Objektivität. Und das kaschierst du indem du dann gegen Leute wie mich persönlich wirst.
> 
> Ich habe was einstecken müssen? Wo?
> 
> Steht im Threadtitel was von Pentagon? Nö, es ging dem TE um das WTC7 und es ging in deinen von mir zitierten Posts bzw., die auf welche ich eingegangen bin, ebenfalls darum.



Du scheinst deine eigene Sprichworte nicht zu verstehen. 

Du wolltest einen Widerspruch im Abschlussbericht, hast du bekommen, jetzt bist du an der Reihe.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch, ich sehe nur etwas - und auch nur im Bezug auf's Pentagon - das du nicht verstehst.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, überall stürzen Hochhäuser durch Brände ein. Wieder nur ein Scheinargument, um leichtgläubige VT'ler Seelen zu fangen
> Teheran: Dutzende Menschen sterben bei Hochhaus-Einsturz - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Da hättest du dir jetzt aber deine Arbeit sparen können, das ist bereits auf der ersten Seite verlinkt, die du ja bekanntlich nicht lesen willst.
Und wenn du dir den Einsturz ansiehst, dann erkennst du wohl die maßgeblichen Unterschiede eines Gebäudes das durch Feuer einstürzt und eines Gebäudes das durch controlled demolition heruntergebracht wird.
Ein Gebäue das durch Feuer einstürzt stürzt ja nicht beginnend am Fundament ein, sondern dort wo das Feuer am stärksten gewütet hat.
Weder noch ist der EInsturz symmetrisch, zudem dauert er viel viel länger als bei WTC7. Die einzelnen Sektionen stürzen zuerst ein, die Außenwände stehen noch und klappen dann zusammen, so wie es sich halt gehört.
Das ganze Konstrukt kann niemals symmetrisch mit freiem Fall einstürzen, weil Sektionen des Gebäudes halt stark untersch. durch die Flammen beschädigt sind, daher ist kein symmatrischer Einsturz möglich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht jedes Hochhaus auf der Welt von der Bauweise her miteinander vergleichen, die amerikanischen Wolkenkratzer sind anders gebaut und verwenden eine andere Grundkonstruktion, i.d.R. Stahlträger - die bei starker Hitze an Festigkeit und Tragfähigkeit verlieren.



Da es bei WTC 7 nur in Sektionen des Gebäudes gebrannt hat ist ein symmetrischer Einsturz völlig unmöglich und schon gar nicht in Freifallgeschwindigkeit.
Du bist dir nicht im klaren was das bedeutet, das bedeutet dass die stabilen Stahlträger außen alle gleichzeitig jegliche Tragkraft verlieren und da kann es noch so sehr brennen, das geht halt nicht.
Nur weil ein oder zwei STahlträger durch das Feuer an Traglraft verlieren, löst das ja keine Kettenreaktion aus, die ein Gebäude in Freifallgeschwindigkeit zusammenstürzen lassen.
NIST hat das im übrigen in ihrer Simulation auch nie nachweisen können, denn die Simulation stellt keine 2,5sek Freifall dar, das geht auch gar nicht, mit keinem Einsturzmodell, außer halt bei Controlled Demolition.



> Daher kannst du nicht sagen, "Einsturz durch brennen sieht so aus, aber nicht so", sowas trifft nicht auf jeden Gebäudetyp zu.



Einstürze können aufgrund der Bauweise der Gebäude nie genau gleich aussehen. 
Eins ist aber zu 100% sicher. Ein Gebäudebrand verursacht keinen Einsturz in Freifallgeschwindigkeit. Und ein Gebäude das an untersch. Lokationen gebrannt hat, kann nicht plötzlich an allen x-beliebigen Punkten des Gebäudes in Freifallgeschwinidgkeit symmetrisch einstürzen, das ist physikalisch völlig unmöglich und das beweist auch der Einsturz des iranischen Gebäudes so wie auch jeder andere Einsturz irgendeines anderen Gebäudes.

Die Gebäude die durch Feuer eingestürzt sind, sind äußerst rar, da gibts kaum Beispiele und wenn sie dann mal einstürzen dauerts halt deutlich länger.

Und da Pentagon ist ein Fall für sich, ich verlinke mal ein Bildchen.
Ihr führt doch hier nicht wirklich eine Diskussion um das Pentagon wo das Pentagon alle Videoaufnahmen zu dem Einschlag einkassiert hat?
Warum wurden die einkassiert? Na ganz einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da ist das Flugzeug also eingeschlagen. Muss ein großes Flugzeug gewesen sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eintritts und Austrittsloch sind etwa gleich groß, das heißt ein klarer Beleg für eine Art von Marschflugkörper.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss man denke ich nicht viel zu sagen, zum Flugzeugeinschlag im Pentagon... aber auch hier gibt es immerwieder Schwachmaten die an die offizielle Theorie glauben.

Auch ein nettes Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es reicht schon wen im unteren Bereich einige Stockwerke großflächig brennen.



Im WTC 7 gab es keinen großflächigen Brand, wer was anderes sagt ist lediglich ein zweckmäßiger Lügner um sein Weltbild zu verteidigen.



> Weil es dort gebrannt hat, wie man unschwer auf unzähligen Videos sehen kann, und entsprechend dort die Strukturen zuerst versagt haben.



Wenn die inneren Strukturen versagen, dann muss es ein Kippverhalten des äußeren Ringes tragender Säulen geben, keinen symmetrischen Einsturz in Freifallgeschwindigkeit, gemessen an allen 4 Gebäudekanten.




> Die helfen dir wenig wen die innere tragende Struktur großflächig nachgibt und wegsackt. Sieht man auch auf verschiedenen Videos zu WC 7, zb hier:



Wie man nur so einen gequirlten Unsinn in diesen Thread posten kann.
Endlich haben wir die richtige Strategie wie  man Gebäude implodieren lassen kann, ohne dass man ein aufwändiges Controlled Demolition Team benötigt.
Wir legen punktuell ein paar Feuer und dann stürzt das ganze Gebäude in Freifall zusammen.


> Das die Struktur zuerst mittig links vom Gebäude nachgibt, dort also die Struktur durch die Brände als erste nachgegeben hat.



Und du glaubst also, dass die ganzen stabilen tragenden Außensäulen 2,5sek. in Freifallgeschwindigkeit dem inneren Teil des Gebäudes folgen?
Bei WTC 5 mit den riesigen Loch ist es statisch noch viel viel schlimmer, da wurden quasi durch ein riesiges Trümmerteil von WTC 1 oder 2 sofort alle tragenden inneren Säulen komplett dem Erdboden gleichgemacht.
Stand trotzdem weiterhin und musste abgerissen werden.



> Weil die Außenfassade nicht so großflächig beschädigt war wie bei den anderen Gebäuden die näher an Turm 1 und 2 standen und es eben entsprechend relativ gleichmäßig einstürzte, da die Struktur auf breiter Fläche nachgab und nicht verhältnismäßig punktuell, wie zB in Theran beim Plasco Building, wo das Gebäude relativ einseitig nachgab.  Entsprechend entstanden keine größeren Trümmer die wegfliegen konnten.



Klar und die Gebäude die unter dem WTC 7 standen, die quasi innerlich ausgehölt durch riesige herbafallen TRümmer waren (und auch nicht gerade kleine Gebäude waren) stürzen dann nicht ein.
Was für ein Spezial-Logik.




> Weil die Struktur relativ gleichmäßig nachgibt, dadurch das die Brände auf den unteren Etagen auf breiter Fläche brannten.



Die unteren Etagen brannten nie, es gibt sogar Videos wo die Leute im Gebäude rumrennen.



> Du wiederholst dich...



Und du bist faktenresistent.




> Weil die tragende Struktur noch ausreichend intakt war um den Rest des Gebäudes tragen zu können.



Dann wäre sie beim WTC 7 noch 10 mal in der Lage dazu gewesen.



> Weil da faktisch nur noch die Außenhülle zusammengefallen ist während die inneren Bereiche zuerst eingestürzt sind, noch bevor das restliche Gebäude komplett einstürzt, sieht man auch in dem von mir verlinkten Video.
> Es stürzt zuerst im innern der Gebäudemitte ein, erst danach fällt die äußere Fassade in sich zusammen, wobei es links leicht schneller nachgibt, durch das Gewicht der eingestürzten Etagen.



Freier Fall ist phsyikalisch völlig unmöglich, merk dir das mal, bevor du hier in deinem nächsten Beitrag den gleichen Blödsinn wieder schreibst.
Nur weil im inneren des Gebäudes irgendetwas brennt oder einstürzt, fallen die  Außenträger doch nicht mit Freifallgeschwindigkeit zu Boden, soner die würden kippen.
Sich den weg des geringsten Widerstands suchen und der ist garantiert nicht nach unten, denn da stehen jede Menge BetonStahlträger die nie gebrannt haben und somit auch nicht an Festigkeit einbüßen.



> Weil da faktisch nur noch die Außenhülle zusammengefallen ist während die inneren Bereiche zuerst eingestürzt sind, noch bevor das restliche Gebäude komplett einstürzt, sieht man auch in dem von mir verlinkten Video.



Dann müssen die inneren Bereiche so passend eingestürzt sein damit die Außenpfeiler symmetrisch alle gleichzeitig in Freifallfeschwindigkeit einstürzen.
Das funktioniert nur wenn man den Einsturz perfekt geplant hat. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein Gebäude bei einem Brand symmetrisch und in Freifallgeschwindigkeit einstürzt liegt irgendwo bei 1: einer Milliarde.
Lies mal die Studie aus Beitrag 1.



> Es stürzt zuerst im innern der Gebäudemitte ein, erst danach fällt die äußere Fassade in sich zusammen, wobei es links leicht schneller nachgibt, durch das Gewicht der eingestürzten Etagen.



Die Äußere Fassede fällt nicht in sich zusammen, sondern die Beginnt in Nähe des Fundaments einzustürzen, dort wo es am stabilsten ist.
Es gab noch nie einen Gebäudebrand wo die Sektionen eingestürzt sind, die am stabilsten sind.
Hättest du Beitrag 1 angeschaut, wüsstest du dass WTC7 nach dem angeblich Einstürzen der inneren tragendenPfeiler das Gebäude plötzlich  beginnt am Fundament einzustürzen und nicht etwa dort wo es brannte.

Was auch klar ist. In WTC 7 war an diesem Tag kein Mensch, das Gebäude war schon die letzten Wochen völlig verlassen.



> Weil das Thema schon unzählige male durchgekaut wurde und es mit VT'lern einfach keinen Sinn hat zu agumentieren da die Dinge die nicht in ihre Theorie passen einfach umgedichtet, oder ausgeblendet werden



Du bist hier der VTler. Du suchst Erklärungen für Dinge die es niemals geben kann. Die physikalisch völlig unmöglich sind.
Du glaubst einer US-Regierung die eine Art Marschflugkörper ins Pentagon einschlagen lies, alle Videobeweise vom Pentagon einkassierte und bis heute nicht in der Lage ist einen Videobeweis für den Einschlag eines Flugzeugs herauzugeben?

Wenn es schon so einfach ist Leute hinters Licht zu führen, wie es dieser Thread wiedermal zeigt, dann muss man gewaltige Angst vor der Zukunft haben.
Es reicht offenbar wenn die Regierung etwas sagt und dann, obwohl alle Fakten dagegen sprechen, glaubt man es ihr.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du bist hier der VTler. Du suchst Erklärungen für Dinge die es niemals geben kann. Die physikalisch völlig unmöglich sind.
> Du glaubst einer US-Regierung die eine Art Marschflugkörper ins Pentagon einschlagen lies, alle Videobeweise vom Pentagon einkassierte und bis heute nicht in der Lage ist einen Videobeweis für den Einschlag eines Flugzeugs herauzugeben?



Sorry, aber als überzeugter Atheist glaube ich schon aus Prinzip nicht, ich stimme maximal auf Basis mir bekannter Fakten mit den Aussagen anderer überein. Glauben ist nämlich  in der Regel etwas für charaktierlich schwache Persöhnlichkeiten, religöse Spinner / Fanatiker und VT-Typen wie du einer bist, die über die Wahrheit von bestimmten Glaubensansichten predigen und die Häresie anderer verdammen und dabei wie gebissene Hunde bellen weil jemand das "Firmament" auf Basis anderer Fakten abweichend wahrnimmt.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es sollte klar sein, dass wenn ein Flugzeug in ein massives Gebäude eindringt, dass das nur der Rumpf schafft, sicher nicht die Flügel.
Und das Loch im Pentagon entspricht in etwas der Größe des Rumpfes eines solchen Flugzeuges.

Und deine Bilder sagen exakt das aus.
Die Trümmer, wie z.B. die Triebwerke, sind über das Gebäude geflogen und haben die Gebäude dahinter getroffen.
Natürlich nicht gleich das erste, da die Flugkurve eine andere ist. Ergo sind die Schäden völlig normal zu erklären.
Da muss man nichts verschwören.

Die andere Frage ist ja auch, wo denn der Marschflugkörper hergekommen sein soll?
Das wird ja nie erklärt. Irgendein Flugzeug oder Schiff muss den ja abgeschossen haben. Dann fliegt das Ding eine Weile.
Niemand hat sowas gesehen, niemand hat einen Abschuss eines Marschflugkörpers gesehen, auf keinem Schiff oder Flugzeug fehlt ein solcher Marschflugkörper.
Kein Pilot oder Kapitän hat sich gemeldet und gesagt, dass der Marschflugkörper von ihm stamme.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es sollte klar sein, dass wenn ein Flugzeug in ein massives Gebäude eindringt, dass das nur der Rumpf schafft, sicher nicht die Flügel.
> Und das Loch im Pentagon entspricht in etwas der Größe des Rumpfes eines solchen Flugzeuges.
> 
> Und deine Bilder sagen exakt das aus.
> ...


Ja, völlig undenkbar. Genauso wie eine Boing restlos verschwinden zu lassen, so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen. [emoji6]


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da es bei WTC 7 nur in Sektionen des Gebäudes gebrannt hat ist ein symmetrischer Einsturz völlig unmöglich und schon gar nicht in Freifallgeschwindigkeit.
> Du bist dir nicht im klaren...


Du bist dir über garnichts im Klaren wie mir scheint, dabei liegt es doch auf der Hand.
Es sind ja nicht nur ein paar vertikale Stahlträger weggebrochen, sondern es sind zentral Pfeiler regelrecht eingeknickt: World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia
Du kannst ja schlecht jede Etage nur außen befestigen, es muss ja zentral auch was zur Stüze geben, besonders bei der Höhe. Und wenn man sich das so ansieht, so wundert es einen nicht, dass so ein Gebäude einsackt. Außer natürlich man glaubt nicht an die Gesetze der Schwerkraft.

Und zum Pentagon äußere ich mich echt nicht, sowas wurde schon in anderen Threads hier bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ah ja, die US-Regierung jagt zwei Passagiermaschinen ins WTC. Zur Sicherheit wird das WTC7 noch gesprengt. Und weil das alles nicht reichen könnte schießt man noch eine Cruise Missle aufs Pentagon ab.

Hört sich plausibel an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Eintritts und Austrittsloch sind etwa gleich groß, das heißt ein klarer Beleg für eine Art von Marschflugkörper....


Warum sollte man Deine Texte detailliert lesen, wenn man schon oberflächlich auf solchen Schlunz stößt?
Das ist ungefähr so wie: _"Da einige Tiere und Menschen hinten ein Arschloch haben, müssen sie aufgespießt
 gewesen sein.  Ist ja völlig eindeutig., wo soll das Loch sonst herkommen"
_
Was passiert wohl mit einer Turbine, die durch ein Gebäude fliegt? Ein Maschflugkörper dagegen, mit Leichtbauhülle
und weichem Sprengstoff wird einfach pulverisiert, so es nicht einer der wenigen bunkerbrechenden mit Verstärkung
ist. Flugzeughüllen wirken übrigens wie eine Hohlladung und haben eine ziemliche hoch Durchschlagskraft.

Warum sollte man Deine Texte Satz für Satz lesen und den blödsinnigen Schlunz, der seit 15 Jahren immer wieder
überall und tausendfach eindeutig widerlegt wurde, auch nur im Ansatz ernst nehmen? Es ist eine Aneinanderreihung
von physikalischem Unwissen, wilden Behauptungen und vor allem bewußten Lügen. Ganz schlechte Art... 

Was Du hier betreibst ist, neudeutsch als FakeNew bezeichnet. das Internet zuzumüllen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, völlig undenkbar. Genauso wie eine Boing restlos verschwinden zu lassen, so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen. [emoji6]


Aber die Fotos sind doch längst ein Fälschung entlarft. Es sind tausende Trümmerteile aller Flugzeuge gefunden worden.
Alles da, alles eindeutig, offen sind nur, zumindest für nicht Geheimdienstler, die Hintermänner der Anschläge.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte man Deine Texte detailliert lesen, wenn man schon oberflächlig auf solchen Schlunz stößt?



Na weil du sonst ein VT-ler bist der der US-Regierung glauben schenkt.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ah ja, die US-Regierung jagt zwei Passagiermaschinen ins WTC. Zur Sicherheit wird das WTC7 noch gesprengt. Und weil das alles nicht reichen könnte schießt man noch eine Cruise Missle aufs Pentagon ab.
> 
> Hört sich plausibel an.
> 
> [emoji38]


So hat man den Terror doch gut auf einen Tag gelegt und alles in einem Abwasch geschafft. Wer genau an welcher Aktion interesse hatte lässt sich eh nur vermuten.
Seitdem wird der Terror doch effektiv bekämpft.😁


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Den Terror gab es vorher auch schon. Der Islamismus ist nicht erst am 11.09.01 entstanden.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Seitdem wird der Terror doch effektiv bekämpft.


Wenn du Saudi-Arabien, dem Iran und Quatar Waffen/Geld liefern effektive Terrorbekämpfung nennst, dann will ich deine Definition von ineffektiver Terrorbekämpfung gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Den Terror gab es vorher auch schon. Der Islamismus ist nicht erst am 11.09.01 entstanden.



Richtig, von islamistischen Terror spricht man schon seit etwa Ende der 1970er Jahre.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du Saudi-Arabien, dem Iran und Quatar Waffen/Geld liefern effektive Terrorbekämpfung nennst, dann will ich deine Definition von ineffektiver Terrorbekämpfung gar nicht wissen.


Hehe. Ich hab eben auch meinen Spaß. [emoji3]


----------



## Gast20170724 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Da diese Diskussion nicht zielführend ist, schlage ich doch einfach mal vor, dass "VTler" den folgenden Wikipedia-Text widerlegen:



> *World Trade Center 7*
> 
> Vertreter der Sprengungsthese beziehen sich besonders auf den Einsturz des früheren World Trade Center 7 (WTC 7) um 17:20 Uhr am 11. September 2001. Dass es von keinem Flugzeug getroffen und erst um die sieben Stunden nach WTC 1 und 2 einstürzte, sei nur durch eine vorbereitete Sprengung zu erklären. Als Indizien dafür werden optische Eindrücke von Videoaufnahmen des Einsturzes genannt: Das Gebäude sei durch Trümmer zu gering beschädigt worden, um einzustürzen. Innenbrände seien nur isoliert in kleinen Gebäudeteilen beobachtet worden. Der Einsturz sei symmetrisch erfolgt; nur symmetrische Trümmerschäden hätten ihn verursachen können.[175] Das Gebäude sei senkrecht in den eigenen Umriss gestürzt („implodiert“). Dazu müssten alle Stützpfeiler gleichzeitig versagt haben. Keine Kombination von Trümmerschäden und Feuer könne das erklären. Der entstandene Trümmerhaufen sei so klein wie bei einer Sprengung. Die Trümmer seien verdächtig schnell entfernt worden, sodass man die Einsturzursachen nicht mehr beweisen könne.[193]
> Wissenschaftler und Investigativjournalisten zeigten, dass die Vertreter dieser Thesen das verfügbare Bildmaterial selektiv benutzt hatten. So zeigten Videos und Fotografien von der Südseite des WTC 7 weit größere Gebäudeschäden als an der Nordseite und auf mehreren Stockwerken verteilte, intensiv brennende Feuer. Die Feuerwehr befürchtete daher bereits gegen 15:00 jenes Tages den Gebäudeeinsturz. Dieser erfolgte nicht symmetrisch, sondern begann erwartungsgemäß auf der stark beschädigten Südseite. Um eine Sprengung entsprechend vorzubereiten, hätte man den Einschlagsort der Trümmer exakt vorhersehen müssen: Hier versage die Sprengungsthese. Der Trümmerhaufen war 12 Stockwerke hoch und 150 m breit.[175] Er war rasch abtransportiert worden, um eventuell verschüttete Personen zu finden. Weil die Stahlträger nicht nummeriert wurden, waren sie später nicht mehr zuzuordnen. Das geordnete Bergen der Trümmer erschien den Behörden bei jenen Gebäuden nachrangig, deren Einstürze niemand töteten.[193] Selbst wenn die abtransportierten Stahlträger Spuren einer Sprengung getragen hätten, so hätte das allenfalls Einzeltäter, kein Regierungskomplott bewiesen.[194]
> ...



Und zum Thema Pentagon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht doch nicht danach aus, dass man keine Flugzeugtrümmer gefunden hätte.

Verschworungstheorien zum 11. September 2001 – Wikipedia


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber als überzeugter Atheist glaube ich schon aus Prinzip nicht, ich stimme maximal auf Basis mir bekannter Fakten mit den Aussagen anderer überein.



Dann prüfe bitte mal alle Fakten, bevor du dich hier äußerst.
Ein Einsturz eines Gebäudes mit der Geschwindigkei des freien Falles wird im NIST Bericht nicht thematisiert, obwohl es so gewesen ist.
Da musste sich NIST beim Release ihres Unsinns auch gefallen lassen dass Nachfragen aus dem Publikum haben.
Auf Anfrage hat NIST nie die Parameter ihrer Gebäudesimulation veröffentlicht, das heißt der Bericht ist ein Regierungsbericht eines Regierungsorganisation.
NIx unabhängig und schon gar keine Fakten. Ob explosives Material in den Gebäuden vorhanden war und den Einsturz der Gebäude verursacht hatte, wurde von der FEMA und NIST überhaupt nicht untersucht, obwohl das das naheliegendste ist.

Und zu den anderen Gebäuden.
Bitte mal ansehen wie stark WTC 5 und WTC6 brannten, die sind völlig ausgebrannt im Vergleich zu WTC7.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaO2fON1H98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum soll es so abwegig sein sich diese Fragen zu stellen?  Wieso denkst du dass die Regierung, die schon mehrere male Terror gegen die eigene Bevölkerung plante, dieses mal der Präsident nicht für den Plan seine Unterschrift druntergesetzt hat?
Bush war ein Ölpräsident und mit Terror kann man prima den Kampf um Öl im nahen Osten rechtfertigen.



> weil jemand das "Firmament" auf Basis anderer Fakten abweichend wahrnimmt.



Dagegen spricht gar nichts. Aber was man in erster Linie tun sollte ist folgendes: Sich mit dem Thema wenigstens ansatzweise zu beschäftigen und hier nicht denjeniegen spielen der glaubt sich durch kurze Kommentare, die ausschließlich die Intention haben andere als Schwachköpfe darzustellen, profilieren zu müssen. Und da bist du nicht besser wie Grestorn, interessierter User und noch ein paar andere.
Die ganz von vorneherein jeden alternativen Ablauf völlig ausschließen, weil das ja die Medien und die Regierung so sagen.




> die über die Wahrheit von bestimmten Glaubensansichten



Glaubensansichten sind hier nicht gefragt, sondern Fakten. Aber Fakten die gegen die offizielle Theorie sprechen, die werden ja auch versucht bis aufs letzte niederzutrampeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Ein Einsturz eines Gebäudes mit der Geschwindigkei des freien Falles wird im NIST Bericht nicht thematisiert, obwohl es so gewesen ist...


Copperfield kann auch Menschen zersägen, habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen.  

Wie kommst Du auf die absurde Idee, dass Gebäudeteile im Fall eines Kompletteinsturzes,
nicht mit mehr als 1g Fallbeschleunigung zu Boden gehen können? Welche Annahmen und 
Randbedingungen hast Du dazu getroffen und stimmen diese mit dem Gebäudeeinsturz überein?

Kurze Frage, wie ist Dein Bildungshintergrund? Verstehst Du diese einfachste Vordiplomsaufgabe
und kannst sie Lösen?
LP – Ubungsaufgabe: Haupttragheitsachsen 

Solltest Du es nicht lösen können, lies Dir einfach zur Auffrischung dieses öffentlich erhältliche 
Vorlesungsskript durch:
http://wwwex.physik.uni-ulm.de/lehre/physing1/phying1.pdf

Das ist eine einfach 13 stündige Physikvorlesung, nicht sonderlich schwer. Relavant sind folgende Kapitel:
3. Kinematik
4. Dynamik, Die Newtonschen Axione 
Spannend für unseren Fall wird dann 4.6 Drehbewegungen

Zum Abschluss eine einfache Frage, schau Dir bitte auf Seite 109 das Bild mit der Leiter an:
*Was meinst Du, kann ein fallendes Leiterende mit mehr als 1g zu Boden fallen?*

Wenn Du das verstanden hast, verstehst Du vielleicht auch die Tricks der Videomacher. Die können
nämlich genauso wenig zaubern wie Copperfield, tun aber so, als zeigen sieDinge unverfälscht. Man
nennt es Illusion, vortäuschen von Tatsachen, die aber nicht richtig sind. Darum noch einmal, wo von
gehst Du aus und was ist wirklich passiert.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Interessant finde ich ja die Behauptung von einigen, dass da irgendwas "kippen" müsste.
Damit etwas kippt muss gemäß der Gesetze der Physik ja eine Kraft oder Gewicht da sein, welche das Objekt in eine Richtung kippen lässt. Wie aber will eine ganze Gebäudehälfte irgendwohin kippen? Das besteht ja nicht alles aus einem Stück, sodass es nicht in sich zusammenfallen kann. Da müsste schon eine Wucht da sein, um irgendwas kippen zu lassen oder ein Ungleichgewicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich ja die Behauptung von einigen, dass da irgendwas "kippen" müsste.


Die Geschossböden in sich sind steif und zusammenhängend. Das ist ja gerade der Trick hoher Beschleunigen.

Die Träger der Böden brechen zuerst einseitig weg, der ehedem horizontale Boden ist gekippt und dann versagen 
der Reihe nach die anderen Träger. Darum ist es kein freier Fall, sondern, zumindest so lange die Integrität des 
Bodes besteht und dieser nicht zerbricht, eine gekopelte Bewegung mit vertikalem Anteil (also nach unten) und 
Drehanteil.

Der Trick liegt in der Perspektive. Darum können Fassaden mit mehr als 1g beschleunigt werden, und der naive 
Zuschauer denkt, es müßte ein freier Fall sein und er wird bewußt getäuscht. Die Seitenansicht würde es zeigen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es sollte klar sein, dass wenn ein Flugzeug in ein massives Gebäude eindringt, dass das nur der Rumpf schafft, sicher nicht die Flügel.



Und du glaubst wirklich, dass ein Flugzeug mit Rumpf, Flügel usw.. nicht in der Lage ist Fenster die unmittelbar neben dem Einschlagsloch sehen, wenigstens kaputtzuschlagen?
Da sieht man wieder mal, dass du keine Ahnung davon hast, wovon du überhaupt redest. Wenn ein Flugzeug da reinfliegen sollte, dann sicherlich mit vollen Dampf in die erste Etage.



> Und das Loch im Pentagon entspricht in etwas der Größe des Rumpfes eines solchen Flugzeuges.



Nein, enstpricht es nicht. Ein Flugzeug das 14m hoch ist und eine Spannweite von etwa 40 Meter hat, hinterlässt wesentlich mehr Schaden als das was wir dort sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt bis heute keinerlei Videobeleg für den Einschlag eines Flugzeugs und alle Videoaufnahmen auch Videoaufnahmen der anliegenden Tankstelle/Hotels/Privatpersonen wurden mit einem Großaufgebot an FBI und CIA konfisziert.
Die zahlreichen Kameras die das Pentagon überwachen, waren an dem Tag scheinbar funktionsuntüchtig.

Laut Zeugenberichten die ein Flugzeug gesehen haben, flog das Flugzeug über des Pentagon drüber und nachdem das Flugzeug über das Pentagon flog gab es eine Explosion.

Hier die Interviews





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ofQXwCkqXJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



"The evidence brought forth by CIT shows the official flight path presented by the US government is wrong, and that some type of aircraft flew over the Pentagon at the precise time of the explosion, which created the illusion of a plane crash."



> Die Trümmer, wie z.B. die Triebwerke, sind über das Gebäude geflogen und haben die Gebäude dahinter getroffen.



Wo? Es gibt nur ein Austrittsloch. durch x Schichten von Wänden, quer durch das Gebäude. Es gibt nirgends sichtbare Auswirkungen der Triebwerke.



> Natürlich nicht gleich das erste, da die Flugkurve eine andere ist. Ergo sind die Schäden völlig normal zu erklären.
> Da muss man nichts verschwören.



Die Schäden sind nicht normal, solche minimalen Schäden genau dort wo der Flugzeug reinkrachen muss, sind minimalst.
Und da sich das Flugzeug zuvor nicht in den Boden gebohrt hat, muss der Hauptimpact auf höhe des ersten Stocks sein, der Rasen ist schließlich unbeschädigt.



> Die andere Frage ist ja auch, wo denn der Marschflugkörper hergekommen sein soll?



Es gibt ja ein vom Pentagon herausgegebenes Video das gut danach aussieht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAaP4Z3zls8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meinst du die haben kein besseres Material was sie herausgeben könnten? Neeein, ganz bestimmt nicht.
Zumal die Explosion im einzigen unbesetzten Teil des Pentagons stattfindet. Soviel Glück hatte nur die Bush Administration.



> Das wird ja nie erklärt. Irgendein Flugzeug oder Schiff muss den ja abgeschossen haben. Dann fliegt das Ding eine Weile.



Na an dem Tag waren doch genügend Übungen am laufen um so etwas verschleiern zu können, was glaubst du denn warum die Abfangjäger nicht aufgestiegen sind? Genau wegen diesen Übungen.



> Niemand hat sowas gesehen, niemand hat einen Abschuss eines Marschflugkörpers gesehen, auf keinem Schiff oder Flugzeug fehlt ein solcher Marschflugkörper.



"Samuel Danner (electrical engineer for AmTrak), was involved in the clean-up at the Pentagon crash site and inspected the debris at the site. He said, “It was not a Boeing 757 that hit the Pentagon. The plane looked like a hump-back whale.” He thinks a Global Hawk hit the Pentagon. (There were only seven made as of 9/11/01 and two were missing at the time.)

Danner is a former pilot. He said the aircraft that hit the Pentagon was very quiet with one engine near the back. He also saw a second plane overhead and wonders if it was controlling the plane that hit the Pentagon. He walked the lawn and picked up small pieces of debris with others."

9/11 Pentagon eyewitness IDs Global Hawk – True Strange Library

Naja, Marschflugkörper, Global Hawk auf jeden Fall was kleines, ansonsten könnte es sich ja nicht wie im offiziell releasten Video hinter der Schranke verstecken.




> Kein Pilot oder Kapitän hat sich gemeldet und gesagt, dass der Marschflugkörper von ihm stamme.



Klar, bei einem False Flag Anschlag melden sich diejenigen die die False Flag durchführen und jammern über fehlende Marschflugkörper.
Wie wäre das damals nur bei Operation Northwoods gewesen.
Schießen das Passiergierflugzeug ab und melden dann die fehlenden Raketen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt, alles total heile... 

Was auch immer das für ein Foto, von wem, wann und wo gemacht. Aber es ist eindeutig der Beweiß!


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Natürlich ist die größte Militär und Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt in der Lage einen solchen Terroranschlag zu inszinieren, aber gleichzeitig unfähig ihn plausibel zu inszinieren. Deshalb sprengen sie auch WTC 7 sieben Stunden nach der Hauptattacke. Klingt doch total plausibel 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die größte Militär und Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt in der Lage einen solchen Terroranschlag zu inszinieren, aber gleichzeitig unfähig ihn plausibel zu inszinieren. Deshalb sprengen sie auch WTC 7 sieben Stunden nach der Hauptattacke. Klingt doch total plausibel


Und sie lassen sich im Flugzeug von einer Handvoll Passagiere überwältigen. Die größte Militärmacht der Welt.
Da muss eine Verschwörung hinter stecken. Die muss unbedingt aufgedeckt werden. Wer ist noch stärker alsd
die USA? Dass die Regierungsentführer von Flug UA93 überwältigt wurden konnten ist der eindeutige Beweis,
dass es ein noch viel größere Macht geben muss. Waren es die Luminaten?


----------



## Seeefe (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was kostet es eigentlich, damit sich Menschen mit Flugzeugen in Gebäude stürzen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was kostet es eigentlich, damit sich Menschen mit Flugzeugen in Gebäude stürzen?


20,-€ Ein Selbstmordattentater kostet die Hamas 20 Euro: - WELT

_"...Anschließend im Verhör erklärte Hassan seine Motive: "Niemand hat mich lieb. Und im Himmel warten 72 Jungfrauen auf mich." 
Die Leute, die ihm das erzählten und die Bombe gaben, zahlten auch noch 20 Euro. Die gab er seiner kranken Mutter. 
Sie fragte nachher verzweifelt: "Er ist doch geistig zurückgeblieben. Wer konnte das nur so ausnutzen?"..."_

Das ist schon alles ganz übel....

Nachtrag: Auch spannend:
Selbstmordattentater 
  sind nicht verruckt. www.psychologie-heute.de


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und sie lassen sich im Flugzeug von einer Handvoll Passagiere überwältigen. Die größte Militärmacht der Welt.
> Da muss eine Verschwörung hinter stecken. Die muss unbedingt aufgedeckt werden. Wer ist noch stärker alsd
> die USA? Dass die Regierungsentführer von Flug UA93 überwältigt wurden konnten ist der eindeutige Beweis,
> dass es ein noch viel größere Macht geben muss. Waren es die Luminaten?



Vor allem, wenn Flug 77 nicht das Pentagon getroffen haben soll, sondern es ein Marschflugkörper gewesen ist, wo sind dann bitte die 69 Passagiere des Fluges und das Flugzeug abgeblieben?
Weil gestartet ist der Flug ja wohl unbestreitbar etwa zur von der Airline vorgesehenen Zeit. 
"Unglaublich" aber echt wahr, soll ja sogar Zeugen dafür geben das die Maschine mit 69 Passagieren gestartet ist, aber vermutlich waren die auch alle in dieses gigantische Komplott inbolviert. 

Vermutlich hat die US-Regierung da einfach auch mal eben mit dem Flugzeug Verschwindibus gemacht und hat die 69 Menschen im Flugzeug selbst getötet und sie dann zum Pentagon geschaft und dort als Opfer für das nicht vorhandene Flugzeug präsentiert und das Ganze natürlich in einer rekordverdächtigen Zeit von 1h 17min (vom Start der Maschine bis zum "angeblichen" Einschlag im Pentagon).


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stimmt, alles total heile...
> 
> Was auch immer das für ein Foto, von wem, wann und wo gemacht. Aber es ist eindeutig der Beweiß!



Genieß es einfach. Niemand muss deiner Meinung sein. Genausowenig muss jemand meiner Meinung sein.
Hack dich bitte ins Pentagon und zeig die Videos von dem Airliner der ins Pentagon gekracht ist.
Aber nimm vorher deine Freunde hier mit die den Thread hier schrotten und ausschließlich dazu da sind um zu stänkern.
Und das Thema ist nicht das Pentagon, sondern WTC7.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und das Thema ist nicht das Pentagon, sondern WTC7.


Hast Du das Physikskript verstanden? Das ist die zentrale Frage


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aber nimm vorher deine Freunde hier mit die den Thread hier schrotten und ausschließlich dazu da sind um zu stänkern.



Anderer Vorschlag. 
Such dir ein anderes Forum, wo du ungestört mit deinen ganzen VT'ler Kollegen über das Zeug austauschen kannst und ihr euch gegenseitig über eure "Aufgeklärtheit" gegenüber all den "dummen" Menschen die die ach so offensichtlichen "Fakten" nicht sehen wollen auf die Schulter klopfen könnt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du das Physikskript verstanden? Das ist die zentrale Frage



Warum wette ich nur auf nein, selbst wen er das Gegenteil behaupten würde...


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die größte Militär und Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt in der Lage einen solchen Terroranschlag zu inszenieren, aber gleichzeitig unfähig ihn plausibel zu inszinieren.



Sie können ja schlecht das Gebäude sprengen, wenn alle Welt die Opfer aus den Türmen befreien will und die Straßen voll mit Feuerwehren sind.
Also wäre es laut dir viel besser gewesen WTC7 gleich zu sprengen.. haja.
Die Frage ist nur wieso sie die Sprengung geheimhalten wollten, das wäre ja gar nicht nötig gewesen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Such dir ein anderes Forum, wo du ungestört mit deinen ganzen VT'ler Kollegen über das Zeug austauschen kannst und ihr euch gegenseitig über eure "Aufgeklärtheit" gegenüber all den "dummen" Menschen die die ach so offensichtlichen "Fakten" nicht sehen woll auf die Schulter klopfen könnt.



Dein Problem ist, dass du dich mit 9/11 gar nicht beschäftigt hast. Weder was das Vorwissen der Dienste Anging, was die Hintergründe der Attentäter anging, vorgebrachte Beweise für deren Schuldigkeit, den ausufernden Militärübungen an diesem Tag, dem Nichtstun der Verantwortlichen, den Ungereimheiten der Darstellungen über die offiziellen Gründe für den Einsturz von WTC7.

Du bist hier ausschließlich zum Stänkern hierher gekommen, leider. Aber du kannst es ja nicht besser wissen, daher sei es dir verziehen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und sie lassen sich im Flugzeug von einer Handvoll Passagiere überwältigen. Die größte Militärmacht der Welt.



Und die größte Militärmacht der Welt schafft es nicht 4 gekaperte Flugzeuge rechtzeitig abzufangen und schafft es nicht die Terroristen die angeblich in Flug 77 sitzen abzufangen oder abzuschießen, bevor die wichtigsten Menschen im Land (Verteidigungsminister/Vize Präsident und weitere getötet werden. Mhm.

Da fliegt das Flugzeug direkt auf das Büro von Rumsfeld zu und macht dann überraschend eine 270 Grad Kurve in den Teil des Gebäudes der renoviert wird. Mhm.




> Da muss eine Verschwörung hinter stecken. Die muss unbedingt aufgedeckt werden.



Ist sehr naheliegend, denn ansonsten würde Cheney ja den Befehl geben das Flugzeug abzuschießen, hat er aber nicht wie wir aus dem Memo wissen.


> Wer ist noch stärker als ddie USA?



Osama bin Laden, der Mann kann aus einer Höhle in Afghanistan die Verteidigung der USA komplett ausschalten.


> Dass die Regierungsentführer von Flug UA93 überwältigt wurden konnten ist der eindeutige Beweis,
> dass es ein noch viel größere Macht geben muss. Waren es die Luminaten?



Hör doch mit deinem dummen Geschwätz auf. Du bist dir ja nichtmal der Abläufe an dem Tag bewusst. Lies mal ein Buch dazu, bevor du hier deinen Senf abgibst.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wer verteilt eigentlich die Alu-Hüte und wo muss ich mich anstellen um einen zu bekommen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wieso sie die Sprengung geheimhalten wollten, das wäre ja gar nicht nötig gewesen.


Hier kommen wir zur 50 Millionen €-Preisfrage: Lässt sich die Sprengung eines Gebäudes mitten in einer Großstadt mit tausenden Menschen ringsrum überhaupt geheimhalten?


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hier kommen wir zur 50 Millionen €-Preisfrage: Lässt sich die Sprengung eines Gebäudes mitten in einer Großstadt mit tausenden Menschen ringsrum überhaupt geheimhalten?



Naja, theoretisch könnte das vielleicht gehen. Das anbringen des Sprengstoffs an den neuralgischen Punkten des Gebäudes könnte man ja als Umbau- oder Sanierungsmaßnahmen tarnen, und eine Sprenung über Fernzündung per Funk wäre technisch wohl auch möglich. Muss ja nicht unbedingt immer über einen elektrischen Zünder per Kabel gesprengt werden.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mir geht es dabei um den Knall.
Den müsste man bei einer solchen Sprengung doch mindestens 100m im Umkreis deutlich hören. 
Und die benötigte Menge an Sprengstoff da unbemerkt reinzuschmuggeln dürfte auch nicht einfach nebenbei geschehen sein...


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Was kostet es eigentlich, damit sich Menschen mit Flugzeugen in Gebäude stürzen?



An 9/11 hat sich niemand mit irgendwelchen Flugzeugen in Gebäude gestürzt.
Da gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Beweis dafür.

Der einzige Beweis ist der Ausweis eines Terrorpiloten der angeblich nach deim Einschlag in die Türme zu Boden gesegelt ist.
Total glaubwürdig. Aber für euch Kriminalexperten ist das natürlich total wahrscheinlich.
Nur mal ein Beispiel:

Kapitel 2: Geanderte Listen | Telepolis

"Es *gibt auch keinen DNA-Beweis*, obwohl die sterblichen Überreste aller Passagiere sehr gründlich untersucht wurden. Tatsächlich konnten 63 der 64 Flugzeugpassagiere am Schauplatz der Pentagon-Tragödie anhand ihrer DNA identifiziert werden. Die darunter befindlichen mutmaßlichen Entführer wurden jedoch sämtlich lediglich per Ausschlussverfahren bestimmt. Dies bedeutet, dass man DNA, die nicht zu einem der bekannten Opfer passte, einfach den behaupteten fünf Terroristen zuordnete. Diese Funde wurden zudem nicht abgeglichen mit DNA-Spuren, die das FBI in Mietwagen und Hotelzimmern der Männer sichern konnte. Im Ergebnis wurde keiner der mutmaßlichen Entführer dieses Fluges an der Absturzstelle positiv identifiziert - auch nicht Hani Hanjour. "

Das ganze Konstrukt 9/11 is eine einzige Lüge. Es gibt nicht einen Beleg dafür dass  diese besagten Attentäter jemals überhaupt vor hatten so etwas durchzuführen.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> An 9/11 hat sich niemand mit irgendwelchen Flugzeugen in Gebäude gestürzt.
> Da gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Beweis dafür.



Also für mich sahen diese Flugzeuge damals auf CNN ziemlich echt aus....


----------



## teachmeluv (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Man kann dieses Thema durch alle Instanzen jagen und Theorie um Theorie aufstellen. Am Ende stehen da knapp 3.000 Unschuldige, die entweder einer Verschwörung oder einem geplanten Anschlag zum Opfer gefallen sind. 

Ich habe Ground Zero besucht und es ist schon sehr emotional wenn man emphatisch genug dafür ist. Damit möchte ich diesen 'Vorfall' nicht als besonders hervorheben, denn auch ein unschuldiges Opfer wäre schon zu viel, aber seit dem ich da war, sehe ich die Sache etwas anders.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nja, aber du wirst doch wohl nicht glauben dass man beim 9/11 einen inside Job auch nur ansatzweise in Betracht ziehen könnte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> An 9/11 hat sich niemand mit irgendwelchen Flugzeugen in Gebäude gestürzt.
> Da gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Beweis dafür..


Liest und verstehst Du, was Du verlinkst? Das Spuren zu  Tätern geändert wurden, das mutmassliche 
Mittäter nach dem 09.11. ausreisen durften, hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts damit zu tun, dass 
die Flugzeuge  die Ursache waren. Das sind diplomatische Themen.

Dir ist schon klar, wie Du damit die Opfer in den Flugzeugen verhöhnst, oder? Einfach zu behaupten, 
die Mensch gab es nicht und sie starben nicht, ist vermutlich strafrechtlich relevant.

Zu vermuten Bush und seine Geheimdienste hätte Beweise verändert, ist etwas ganz anderes. Es kann
durchaus sein, dass die Hintermänner der Flugzeugattentäter andere waren. Aber anstatt die Kraft
darauf zu konzentrieren, wird jeder sinnvolle Ansatz tot geredet mit Sprengungsblödsinn.Ich halte
diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien für beabsichtigt, um ordentliche Recherchen zu erschweren.



Amon schrieb:


> Also für mich sahen diese Flugzeuge damals auf CNN ziemlich echt aus....


Reine VR-Technik, Hologramme und so, ist doch klar....


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, wie Du damit die Opfer in den Flugzeugen verhöhnst, oder? Einfach zu behaupten,
> die Mensch gab es nicht und sie starben nicht, ist vermutlich strafrechtlich relevant.



Ist es eher nicht.


----------



## Schaffe89 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amon schrieb:


> Also für mich sahen diese Flugzeuge damals auf CNN ziemlich echt aus....



Ich meinte nicht die Flugzeuge, sondern die Attentäter.
Die Attentäter waren keine strenggläubigen islamisten, das kann man alleine anhand der Kreditkartenrechnungen sehen.
Tittenbars und Alkohol.
Außerdem buchten sie nach 9/11 noch weitere Flüge und gingen gar nicht davon aus überhaupt an dieem Tag zu sterben. Aber ihr wisst ja von nix, weil ihr euch den Infos gar nicht annehmen wollt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Liest und verstehst Du, was Du verlinkst? Das Spuren zu  Tätern geändert wurden, das mutmassliche
> Mittäter nach dem 09.11. ausreisen durften, hat nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts damit zu tun, dass
> die Flugzeuge  die Ursache waren. Das sind diplomatische Themen.



Die Flugzeuge mögen die Ursache gewesen sein, aber dafür dass die Attentäter diese Anschläge verübten gibt es bis heute keine.
Es gibt keine Aufnahmen des Recorders, keine DNA Abgleiche, noch sonst etwas.
Du verhöhnst wohl die Familien der Attentäter, die genauso darunter leiden wie die Opfer.
Es gibt nicht einmal irgendeinen Beleg das Hani Handschur überhaupt in irgendeines der Flugzeuge eingestiegen ist, trotzdem wird behauptet er habe das Flugzeug ins Pentagon gesteuert.
Wenn du mal deine Zeit in ein gutes Buch oder eine gute Dokumentation investieren würdest, anstatt hier Müll zu labern, würde die Welt wieder etwas besser werden.



> die Mensch gab es nicht und sie starben nicht, ist vermutlich strafrechtlich relevant.



Schaust du mal in das Papier von Operation Nothwoods, ging es damals auch bei einigen Punkten darum unbemannte Flugzeuge abzuschießen und so zu tun als wären Studenten drinnen.
Wer vermisst die Studenten dann? Keiner? Ach da finden sich bestimmt nette Leute von der Regierung die so etwas inszenieren.

Du glaubst das nicht das sowas geht? Oh doch das geht.
Zuletzt wurde das bei Sandy Hook getan. Eine Schule, Crisis Actors, ein paar Kinder die Bullshit erzählen und eine großfläche Übung.
Das wurde dann medial ausgeschlachtet und die Ungereimtheiten dazu haben wieder niemanden interessiert, da gibt es so viele Beispiele bei Attentaten, unzählige.
Aber dann wird es als Verschwörungstheorie hingestellt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30XCyaZ7RwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du checkst nicht, dass du dir international bei keinem einzigen Ereignis mehr sicher sein kannst, was Realität oder Fake ist.



> Zu vermuten Bush und seine Geheimdienste hätte Beweise verändert, ist etwas ganz anderes. Es kann
> durchaus sein, dass die Hintermänner der Flugzeugattentäter andere waren. Aber anstatt die Kraft
> darauf zu konzentrieren, wird jeder sinnvolle Ansatz tot geredet mit Sprengungsblödsinn.



Du verstehst nicht, dass der Sprengungsblödsinn die Smokin Gun ist, um eine Auflklärung zu bewegen.
Und die Sprengung ist ja wohl unter allen Gesichtspunkten eindeutig belegt, da gibts nix zu deuteln.
Schau doch mal die verdammten Quellen an.



> Ich halte
> diese ganzen Verschwörungstheorien für beabsichtigt, um ordentliche Recherchen zu erschweren.



Es gibt Recherchen wie Sand am Meer die die Beweisketten/Indizienketten gut belegen und sagen können was in etwa passiert ist.
Und dazu gehört vermutlich das Explosive Material in alen Gebäuden, die Übungen, die Verbindungen der Regierung mit Abrissunternehmen, die Waagen die nachts Geld aus dem WTC Komplex fuhren, die Übernahme durch Silverstein und die Renovierungsarbeiten im Gebäude, die Spekulativen Börsengeschäfte auf Putoptionen, das Einschleusen der angeblichen Attentäter aus der amerikanischen Botschaft in Saudi Arabien und vieles mehr.
Das ist alles schon anhand von Indizienketten lange belegt, genauso wie die Sprengung von WTC7 belegt ist und das schon ewig.

Zuerst einmal weiß man dass Silverstein davon gesprochen hat, dass nicht versucht wurde überhaupt das Gebäude zu löschen, dass die Sprinkleranlage vor 9/11  in den Wartungsmodus gesetzt wurde, Freifalleschwindigkeit bei Gebäudeinstürzen nicht simulierbar ist/erklärbar ist,  die Kontrolle der Übungen an diesem Tag in New York von WTC 7 an den Hafen verlegt wurde, 20 Minuten vor Einsturz berichtet wurde das Gebäude sei eingestürzt, aus Videomaterial hervorgeht dass es einen Coundown zur Sprengung gibt.

Und es gibt noch hunderte weitere Umgereimtheiten und Indizien, vor allem Indizien die die Regierungsverantwortlichkeit glasklar belegen.
Lies bitte mal ein Buch und bestell es dir von Amazon, deine ständigen Versuche jedwede Aussage was Sprengungen an den Gebäuden beinhaltet als Spinnerei abzutun, sind einfach nur Kindereien.



> *Die Aufzeichnungen von Seismografen beweisen, dass es vor den Flugzeugeinschlägen und vor dem Zusammensturz der Türme Sprengungen gab.* Die Seismografen-Messungen des Lamont-Doherty Obervatorium (34 Kilometer entfernt) von Manhattan hat Freeman in diesem Blog-Artikel veröffentlicht. Sie zeigen eindeutig, dass es jeweils vor den Flugzeugeinschlägen Sprengungen gegeben hat.
> 
> *Ein Hausmeister des WTC (William Rodriguez) und viele andere Zeugen bestätigen, dass es vor dem ersten Flugzeugeinschlag eine Explosion in den Kellergeschossen des Nordturms gab.* Erst kurz darauf hörte Rodriguez eine Explosion von oben, nämlich den Einschlag der ersten Maschine.



Für Sprengungen gibt es glasklare Beweise (die du ja immerwieder anzweifelst), auch innerhalb der beiden Zwillingstürme, nicht nur in WTC7, wobei letzteres am deutlichsten eine kontrollierte Sprengung zeigt, vor allem wegen der Einsturzgeschwindigkeit, die für dich ja scheinbar keine Rolle spielt. Dann hast du aber überhaupt keine Ahnung von Gebäudeeinstürzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amon schrieb:


> Ist es eher nicht.


§ 189 StGB Verunglimpfung des Andenkens Verstorbener - dejure.org

Keine Ahnung, ob damit sowas gemeint ist, 
zu Elvis sagen ja auch alle, er lebt natürlich 
noch. 

Aber zurück zu den Mikrotermiten


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> An 9/11 hat sich niemand mit irgendwelchen Flugzeugen in Gebäude gestürzt.
> Da gibt es bis heute keinen einzigen Beweis dafür.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3shmfKOZ9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab ca. 1:05
Und noch klarer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIzI8wZa0SA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beweis genug, solltest du diese Behauptung doch wohl tatsächlich ernst meinen.

P.S: Und zu deinem Telepolis-Artikel: Geht das auch von Autoren mit weniger Mathias-Bröckers-Bezug?

EDIT:
Na toll, zu spät.
Egal:


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Flugzeuge, sondern die Attentäter.
> Die Attentäter waren keine strenggläubigen islamisten, das kann man alleine anhand der Kreditkartenrechnungen sehen.
> Tittenbars und Alkohol.
> Außerdem buchten sie nach 9/11 noch weitere Flüge und gingen gar nicht davon aus überhaupt an dieem Tag zu sterben. Aber ihr wisst ja von nix, weil ihr euch den Infos gar nicht annehmen wollt.


1. Wer sagt, dass strenggläubige Islamisten nicht in Tittenbars gehen und keinen Alkohol trinken?`
2. Schon mal was von "Tarnung" gehört? Schafe erkennen die Wölfe i.d.R. nicht, wenn diese dasselbe fressen, wie sie.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Über den Islam könnte ich dir jetzt eine ganze Menge erzählen, aber das lasse ich sonst werde ich wieder gesperrt. Und das mit den weiteren Flügen, schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass sie ihre Spuren verwischen wollten?

Edit:

@interessierterUser, klar könnte man aufgrund dieses Paragraphen eine Anzeige in Erwägung ziehen aber ich gehe fest davon aus dass kein Staatsanwalt da ein Verfahren eröffnen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Attentäter waren keine strenggläubigen islamisten, das kann man alleine anhand der Kreditkartenrechnungen sehen.
> Tittenbars und Alkohol.


Wein trinken, Wasser predigen, sowas gibt es gar nicht, oder. Dass die durchs Dorf getriebene Sau der angeblich überall
herum laufenden  "_strenggläubigen islamisten"_ nur dazu dient, bestimmte Politiken durchzusetzen, wird vermutlich
auf Konsens treffen. Es werden Widerstandskämpfer oder Freiheitskämpfer zu Fanatikern stilisiert. Das blockiert
sinnvolle Verhandlungen im Nahost-Konflikt.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Außerdem buchten sie nach 9/11 noch weitere Flüge und gingen gar nicht davon aus überhaupt an dieem Tag zu sterben. Aber ihr wisst ja von nix, weil ihr euch den Infos gar nicht annehmen wollt.


Verwischen der Spuren, sowas machen Täter nie, niemals, ...  Mein Gott, Schaffe, wie nehmen wir Dir Deine Naivität?

Was hat das ganze aber mit Sprengungen zu tun? Es ist so wirr, so hanebüchener Blödsinn, zu zusammenhangloser Mist...
Hast Du inzwischen angefangen, Dich mit Physik auseinander zu setzen?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht die Flugzeuge, sondern die Attentäter.
> Die Attentäter waren keine strenggläubigen islamisten, das kann man alleine anhand der Kreditkartenrechnungen sehen.
> Tittenbars und Alkohol.



Tarnung, Idologie und Realität passen nicht 100% überein, oder eine der unzähligen anderen naheliegenden Möglichkeiten, abseits der VT das sie keine Terroristen waren?
Ist ja nicht so als würde die NPD nicht den tot für Kinderschänder und Pädophile fordern und selbst welch in ihren Reihen haben, oder beim IS nicht auch "Islamisten" kämpfen die ehemalige Drogenjunkies, Akoholtrinker und Bordellbesucher aus dem Westen sind, obwohl die nach IS-Idiologie eigentlich auch getötet werden müssten.
Ach nein, warte, stimmt ja, laut einer anderen VT ist der IS ja sowieso von den USA erschaffen, gesteuert und finanziert um damit zu tarnen das die USA vorhaben in Syrien und Iraq die Wüsten zu klauen.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naa! Sobald die konvertiert sind ist das alles null und nichtig weil sie es vorher a nicht besser wussten.


----------



## Schaffe89 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.S: Und zu deinem Telepolis-Artikel: Geht das auch von Autoren mit weniger Mathias-Bröckers-Bezug?



Ich meinte dass sich niemand mit Flugzeugen in die Türme stürzen würde.
Was soll denn überhaupt das Ziel dieser Operation sein? Osama Bin Laden hatte damit nie etwas zu tun, genausowenig wie die angeblichen Attentäter.
Das waren einfach Studenten die die Geheimdienste für ihre Zwecke angeheuert haben und ihnen dann snonstwas versprachen wenn sie das bissl mitmachen.
Der Saudische Geheimdienst überwies ja auch solide 100 000 Dollar an Muhammad Atta. Warum soll sich dann Muhammad Atta umbringen, dann hat er ja nichts von dem Geld..



> 1. Wer sagt, dass strenggläubige Islamisten nicht in Tittenbars gehen und keinen Alkohol trinken?`
> 2. Schon mal was von "Tarnung" gehört? Schafe erkennen die Wölfe i.d.R. nicht, wenn diese dasselbe fressen, wie sie.



"Die Flugzeugentführer hinterließen keine Dokumente. In unserer Untersuchung haben wir nicht ein einziges Blatt Papier gefunden, das irgendeinen Aspekt des 9/11-Plans erwähnte - weder hier in den USA, noch in dem Schatz von Informationen, der in Afghanistan und anderswo auftauchte."

Neue Indizien legen nahe, dass den Anschlagen vom 11. September 2001 kein Selbstmordplan zugrunde lag | Telepolis

Die 19 Attentäter sind Bauernopfer, da plante absolut niemand irgendetwas.
Weder stellte jemand Forderungen, noch sonst irgendetwas.
Einzig allein die Regierung in den USA hat diesen Schwachsinn durchgezogen, es wäre ja anders auch überhaupt nicht möglich gewesen.



Amon schrieb:


> Über den Islam könnte ich dir jetzt eine ganze Menge erzählen, aber das lasse ich sonst werde ich wieder gesperrt. Und das mit den weiteren Flügen, schon mal darüber nachgedacht dass sie ihre Spuren verwischen wollten?



Die mussten keine Spuren verwischen, die Spuren hat jemand anderes für sie platziert.

"Viele der Ermittler gehen davon aus, dass einige der zunächst entdeckten Hinweise zu den Identitäten der Terroristen und ihren Vorbereitungen, wie etwa die Fluganleitungen, gefunden werden sollten. Ein ehemaliger hochrangiger Geheimdienstbeamter sagte mir: "Die Spuren wurden absichtlich gelegt - damit das FBI ihnen folgt."

Ein Koffer der gaanz zufällig nicht mit an Board geht. Darin dann natürlich das Testament von Muhammad Atta und Kasetten mit Flugzeugkram drauf, klar.
Der nimmt sein Testament mit ins Flugzeug wo es dann zerschellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach nein, warte, stimmt ja, laut einer anderen VT ist der IS ja sowieso von den USA erschaffen, gesteuert und finanziert.


Weder erschaffen, noch gesteuert oder direkt finanziert, aber vom großen Kuchen zur Förderung des Kampfes gegen Russland hat er nachweislich profitiert. Der ehemals proamerikanische Freiheitskämpfer hat aber scheinbar mit den Jahren die wirkliche Moral hinter der Geschichte erkannt und Ziele geändert. Kämpft man gegen die USa, kann man natürlich niemals ein Freiheitskämpfer sein, sondern ist Terrorist. Wenn in fünfzig Jahren die Dokumente frei gegeben werde, wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amon schrieb:


> Naja, theoretisch könnte das vielleicht gehen. Das anbringen des Sprengstoffs an den neuralgischen Punkten des Gebäudes könnte man ja als Umbau- oder Sanierungsmaßnahmen tarnen, und eine Sprenung über Fernzündung per Funk wäre technisch wohl auch möglich. Muss ja nicht unbedingt immer über einen elektrischen Zünder per Kabel gesprengt werden.



Funkzündung ist viel zu unsicher. Man stelle sich vor, jemand fummelt an seinem Funkgerät herum und zündet den Sprengstoff aus versehen.
Das muss man verdrahten nach alter Schule und dann steht da jemand mit diesen dicken Dingern, wo man den großen Hebel herunter drücken muss.
Und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie viel Sprengstoff man so braucht, um ein solch großes Gebäude zu sprengen.
Das schaffst du ja nicht mal eben mit ein paar Rucksäcken herbei.

Die Typen, die 1993 in die Tiefgarage des WTC gefahren sind um es zu sprengen, hatten einen Lieferwagen voll und haben nicht mal einen Kratzer ins Gebäude bekommen.
Du brauchst also eine Menge davon.
Hmm -- der volle Tank einer Passagiermaschine enthält nochmal wie viel Kerosin? Das wäre natürlich eine Erklärung.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass sich niemand mit Flugzeugen in die Türme stürzen würde.


Wer hat die Flugzeuge dann gesteuert? Regierungsmitarbeiter?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Was soll denn überhaupt das Ziel dieser Operation sein? Osama Bin Laden hatte damit nie etwas zu tun, genausowenig wie die angeblichen Attentäter.


Das Ziel war Terror. Dessen Ziel ist es stets Angst zu erzeugen. Glaubst du, Terroristen führen irgend' einen nachhaltigen, logischen Plan im Schilde, außer Chaos und Furcht hervorzurrufen?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das waren einfach Studenten die die Geheimdienste für ihre Zwecke angeheuert haben und ihnen dann snonstwas versprachen wenn sie das bissl mitmachen.
> Der Saudische Geheimdienst überwies ja auch solide 100 000 Dollar an Muhammad Atta. Warum soll sich dann Muhammad Atta umbringen, dann hat er ja nichts von dem Geld..


Das kannst du wohl jetzt unmöglich ernst meinen.
Aus demselben Grund, warum sich die Attentäter von Paris, Brüssel und viele weitere umgebracht haben.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> "Die Flugzeugentführer hinterließen keine Dokumente. In unserer Untersuchung haben wir nicht ein einziges Blatt Papier gefunden, das irgendeinen Aspekt des 9/11-Plans erwähnte - weder hier in den USA, noch in dem Schatz von Informationen, der in Afghanistan und anderswo auftauchte."


Atta wurde in einem der "Terrorcamps" in Afghanistan ausgebildet. Das ist ein Fakt. 
Das waren nicht einfach irgend' welche Studenten, sondern Menschen, die sich radikalisiert haben und zu Terroristen wurden. Es gibt viele Augenzeugen (Hochschullehrer, Bekannte, Kommilitonen) die Auffälligeiten bei ihm bestätigt haben.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Neue Indizien legen nahe, dass den Anschlagen vom 11. September 2001 kein Selbstmordplan zugrunde lag | Telepolis


Wie gesagt: Geht es auch mit weniger Matthias-Bröckers-Bezug?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die 19 Attentäter sind Bauernopfer, da plante absolut niemand irgendetwas.


Ich fass' dass jetzt mal zusammen:
Die US-Regierung inszeniert den größten Terroranschlag der Geschichte, indem es zwei Passagierflugzeuge in einen wirtschaftlich extrem bedeutenden Standort fliegen lässt - weil ein radikalisierter Islamist keinen Grund hat sich umzubringen, gutbezahlte Regierungsmitarbeiter aber scheinbar schon. 

Weil das nicht genug ist, sprengt man "sicherheitssalber" noch ein leerstehendes und kaum bekanntes Gebäude daneben (WTC7).
Und obwohl man schon in der Lage ist, zwei Verkehrsflugzeuge zu "entführen", um sie in Gebäude fliegen zu lassen, benutzt man beim Pentagon einen Marschflugkörper. 
Weil ja ein drittes Flugzeug dann doch zu viel gewesen wäre.

Ein viertes holt man dann vom Himmel um dem Irrsinn die Krone aufzusetzen und inszeniert dazu noch eine aufwändige Geschichte, indem man es scheinbar schafft Angehörige von den Opfern dahingehend zu manipulieren, dass sie dass sagen, was die US-Regierung hören will.
Dann startet man ein bzw. zwei Kriege, die dem US-Staat Billionen kostet(e)n.

Irgendwie wird das ganze immer lächerlicher und noch lächerlicher, je weiter man drüber nachdenkt. Nicht mal Michael Bay würde auf so einen Unsinn kommen.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass sich niemand mit Flugzeugen in die Türme stürzen würde.
> Was soll denn überhaupt das Ziel dieser Operation sein?



Aber die Türme zwecks "geopolitischer Interessen im Nahen Osten" zu sprengen ist alles andere als abwegig?

Von Selbstmordattentätern mit Bombengürteln auch mal abgesehen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nicht mal Michael Bay würde auf so einen Unsinn kommen.



Ob Bay auch da mit drin steckt? 
Also als Action Koordinator. Wenn einer weiß, wie man sowas inszeniert, dann er.
Denn in der Regierung kennt sich ja niemand mit sowas aus. Da holt man sich gerne Unterstützung von außen.

Um Abgasgrenzwerte festzulegen, holt sich die Regierung ja auch gerne Mitarbeiter der Automobilkonzerne ins Haus.


----------



## Amon (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Funkzündung ist viel zu unsicher. Man stelle sich vor, jemand fummelt an seinem Funkgerät herum und zündet den Sprengstoff aus versehen.
> Das muss man verdrahten nach alter Schule und dann steht da jemand mit diesen dicken Dingern, wo man den großen Hebel herunter drücken muss.
> Und ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie viel Sprengstoff man so braucht, um ein solch großes Gebäude zu sprengen.
> Das schaffst du ja nicht mal eben mit ein paar Rucksäcken herbei.
> ...



Die neuralgischen Punkte. Natürlich musst du da dann auch Löcher bohren, eventuell Träger weg schneiden und was weiss ich noch alles. Deswegen braucht man da auch nicht tonnenweise Sprengstoff sondern vielleicht ein paar Hundert Kilo. Das Zeug kann man rollen, kneten, klein schneiden und was weiss ich noch. Zur not kann man das Tag für Tag in kleinen Mengen in ner Plastiktüte rein transportieren oder in Zementsäcke packen (deswegen auch das ding mit der Baustelle). Also gehen würde das.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob Bay auch da mit drin steckt?
> Also als Action Koordinator. Wenn einer weiß, wie man sowas inszeniert, dann er.


Kann schon sein.
Bei Pearl Harbor hat er ja praktisch schon geholfen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amon schrieb:


> Also für mich sahen diese Flugzeuge damals auf CNN ziemlich echt aus....



Fakenews


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird das ganze immer lächerlicher und noch lächerlicher, je weiter man drüber nachdenkt. Nicht mal Michael Bay würde auf so einen Unsinn kommen.



Also Uwe Boll würde ich sowas zutrauen


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Also Uwe Boll würde ich sowas zutrauen


Guck dir mal den Anfang von Postal an [emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guck dir mal den Anfang von Postal an [emoji38]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Jo, der Inhalt ist so glaubhaft wie einige Thesen hier im Thread


----------



## Gerry1984 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> [...]Daniele Ganser (Friedensforscher)[...]



ROFL das ich nicht lache, "Friedensforscher"...

Bitte mal bei Interesse nachlesen was er gute Herr Ganser für Auseinandersetzungen mit der Wikipedia und den Autoren dort (ehrenamliche Privatpersonen) führte um diese Titulierung (und viele andere) in seinen Artikel zu zwingen.

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin einigermaßen bestürzt hier in einem für mich doch bisher als seriös empfundenen Forum (abgesehen von den Kindergartengrabenkämpfe AMD vs. Intel vs. Nvidia) so einen Thread zu finden indem Aluhutträger eine Plattform finden um ihren hahnebüchenen Schwachsinn unter die Menschen zu bringen. 

Heute war der 11. September ein Komplott der US-Regierung, morgen wird hier dann die Mondlandung als im Filmstudio gefälscht ausgegraben und nächste Woche gabs dann plötzlich keine KZs mit Gaskammern mehr.

Bitte an die Forenleitung ganz genau überlegen ob solche Threads und solche Mitglieder eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum sind!


----------



## amdahl (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Da das nicht der erste Thread dieser Art ist kann man davon ausgehen dass die Forenleitung kein Problem damit hat hierfür eine Plattform zu bieten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mir sind solche , durchaus erheiternde, Themen von einigen "Spinnern" (nicht böse gemeint) lieber als die Threads von Hassbürgern die ihre unterschwellige rassistische Hetze hier platzieren wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Bitte an die Forenleitung ganz genau überlegen ob solche Threads und solche Mitglieder eine Bereicherung für dieses Forum sind!


Meinungsfreiheit, jeder hat ein Recht darauf, sich lächerlich machen zu dürfen.

Ich bleibe weiterhin dabei, es müssen die Chilen gewesen sein. Der 09.11.
ist als Datum mit dem Putsch gegen Allende absolut eindeutig. Das Attentat
wurde natürlich durch chilenische deutsche Nazis begangen, die auf diese 
Art und Weise auch das Gedenken an die Reichskristallnacht  verhindern 
wollten. 

Und das beste Argument für diese grosse Verschwörung ist, dass es so geheim 
geblieben ist, dass niemand darüber berichtet. Das beweißt doch alles. 

_- Das war jetzt hoffentlich verworren genug - _


----------



## amdahl (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Aber nicht überall. Du kannst niemanden zwingen dir seine Plattform für deine Zwecke zur Verfügung zu stellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es steht doch jedem frei zu glauben, dass die Erde hohl ist, die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren, Elvis noch lebt und halt auch, dass die Anschläge vom 11. September 2001 insziniert waren.

Genauso wie es anderen frei steht, sowas für totalen Schwachsinn zu halten.


----------



## amdahl (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Korrekt. Nothing matters anymore


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es steht doch jedem frei zu glauben, dass die Erde hohl ist, die Amerikaner nie auf dem Mond waren, Elvis noch lebt und halt auch, dass die Anschläge vom 11. September 2001 insziniert waren.
> 
> Genauso wie es anderen frei steht, sowas für totalen Schwachsinn zu halten.



Richtig, wenn man dann aber anfängt jeden zweiten Thread in einem Forum  mit seinen Verschwörungsbullshit zu füllen hört für mich das Recht auf die eigene Meinung irgendwo auch mal auf...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig, wenn man dann aber anfängt jeden zweiten Thread in einem Forum  mit seinen Verschwörungsbullshit zu füllen hört für mich das Recht auf die eigene Meinung irgendwo auch mal auf...


psssst, es gibt da eine tolle Funktion im Forum, psssst: Ignorier Funktion


----------



## Klinge Xtream (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Traurig wie auch dieser Thread wieder zum Kindergarten mutiert ist.
Aber Polemik, Denunziation, Deskreditieren und ins Lächerliche ziehen sind ja bekanntlich EURE Werkzeuge.
Man fühlt sich unwohl, weil etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt und ruft sofort nach der Streckenleitung,
so wie ein Kind nach der Mutter ruft wenn es von der Situation überfordert ist.


----------



## Gast20170724 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Traurig wie auch dieser Thread wieder zum Kindergarten mutiert ist.
> Aber Polemik, Denunziation, Deskreditieren und ins Lächerliche ziehen sind ja bekanntlich EURE Werkzeuge.
> Man fühlt sich unwohl, weil etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt und ruft sofort nach der Streckenleitung,
> so wie ein Kind nach der Mutter ruft wenn es von der Situation überfordert ist.



Umgekehrt läuft es genauso, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass sich die VTler als Hüter der einzig wahren Wahrheit sehen.
Wenn ich manchmal auf VT-Seiten unterwegs bin, ist das, was man dort an Diffamierungen liest, jenseits von gut und böse.

Speziell zu diesem Thema kann man sagen, dass die viele Verschwörungstheorien wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar sind. Das hat nichts mit Diffamierung oder ein nicht passendes Weltbild zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Traurig wie auch dieser Thread wieder zum Kindergarten mutiert ist.
> Aber Polemik, Denunziation, Deskreditieren und ins Lächerliche ziehen sind ja bekanntlich EURE Werkzeuge.


Danke für diese eindeutigen Worte. Es ist wirklich ein Kindergarten, wenn Menschen Physik nicht verstehen,
aber physikalische Behauptungen aufstellen. Das ist extrem kindliches Verhalten. Ich zitiere:
_"2 x 3 macht 4
Widdewiddewitt und Drei macht Neune !!
Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ...."_

Das ist zwar witzig, aber keine Diskussionsbasis



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Man fühlt sich unwohl, weil etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt und ruft sofort nach der Streckenleitung,
> so wie ein Kind nach der Mutter ruft wenn es von der Situation überfordert ist.


In der Tat fühlt man sich unwohl, wenn Aufklärung und wissenschaftliche Methoden abgelehnt werden
und Menschen in mittelalterliche Strukturen zurückfallen. Das ist extrem bedenklich und betrifft weite
Teile der Gesellschaft. Es beginnt mit Esoterik, geht über katagorische Impfgegner, leugner des Klima-
wandels, Abstreiten der Evolution und neuerdings auch dem negieren von wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten
auf Basis von, tja auf welcher Basis eigentlich? 

Für extremverschwörungstheoretiker gibt es doch separate Foren, in denen niemand reale Zusammen-
hänge versteht und jeder für seinen hingerotzen Blödsinn eine Bestätigung bekommt. In normalen Foren
dagegen unterliegt man immer der Gefahr, dass wissende Menschen einem die eigenen Fehler unter die
Nase reiben. Das ist aber wirklich gemein, oder?



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> ...Speziell zu diesem Thema kann man sagen, dass die viele Verschwörungstheorien wissenschaftlich nicht haltbar sind. ...


Das hast Du aber liebevoll beschrieben. In der Regel wird irgend etwas wirr gehauptet, ohne dass es in
irgendeiner Weise abgeprüft wird, z.B._ "Durch den Van Allen Gürtel kann man nicht fliegen, da ist man
sofort tot"_. Da frage ich mich immer, was in den Gehirnen dieser Menschen vorgeht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Traurig wie auch dieser Thread wieder zum Kindergarten mutiert ist.



Und das sogar schon im allerersten Beitrag


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und das sogar schon im allerersten Beitrag



Eigentlich geht es schon im Titel los...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es schon im Titel los...



Eigentlich geht es schon in den ersten vier Worten des Titels los.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eigentlich geht es schon in den ersten vier Worten des Titels los.



Ab "ist bestätigt" geht es dann eindeutig in Richtung Fake News


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Traurig wie auch dieser Thread wieder zum Kindergarten mutiert ist.
> Aber Polemik, Denunziation, Deskreditieren und ins Lächerliche ziehen sind ja bekanntlich EURE Werkzeuge.
> Man fühlt sich unwohl, weil etwas nicht ins eigene Weltbild passt und ruft sofort nach der Streckenleitung,
> so wie ein Kind nach der Mutter ruft wenn es von der Situation überfordert ist.


Ach, und wenn logische und nachvollziehbare (u.a. weil auf Physik (!) basierende) Argumente kommen ist das auch Kindergarten?
Kindergarten ist es eher, wenn man irgendwelche Phänomene, die man selber nicht erklären kann, gleich als Grundlage für wüste Verschwörungstheorien hernimmt.

Wobei im Falle von 9/11 allein schon der Verstand ausreicht um zu erkennen, dass die ganzen VTs zu dem Thema alles in allem Blödsinn sind..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wobei im Falle von 9/11 allein schon der Verstand ausreicht um zu erkennen, dass die ganzen VTs zu dem Thema alles in allem Blödsinn sind.


Man muss zwei Dinge trennen. Die Suche nach den Terroristen und den Hintermännern ist in der Tat nicht trivial.
Sowohl die Terroristen haben falsche Fährten gelegt, die Hintermännern machen das auch, die Ermittler sowieso
und dazu kommen in diesem Fall noch die VTler, die auch immer und überall aus Vermutungen Fakten machen.

Die Ursache der Einstürze ist eindeutig, auch wenn einzelne Wichtigtuer anderes behaupten, wie der russische
Physiker, der auch eine kleine Atombombe im Keller nicht ausschließt, auch wenn eigentlich alles dagegen spricht.
Themen wie angeblich geänderte Passagierlisten oder falsch geschriebenen Namen, was ja nie passiert, wenn man
Telefonisch seinen Namen durchgibt, sind etwas anderes.

Was und wie Ermittlungsbehörden machen, wissen wir Außenstehenden nicht. Ob z.B. die RAF Gefangenen Selbst-
mord machten oder ob nachgeholfen wurde ist bis heute diskutiert. Das ändert aber nichts daran, das ihre Opfer
durch Schusswaffen oder Bomben starben und auch das eindeutig die RAF war und keine fremden Geheimdienste,
was auch oft behauptet wird, z.B. bei Herrhausen.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es gibt aber Sachen, die eigentlich offensichtlich sind, die darauf hinweisen, dass es einfach ein Terroranschlag gewesen sein muss oder zumindest viel wahrscheinlicher ist.
Wenn es keine Terroristen waren, welche die Flugzeuge gesteuert haben, wer dann? Ein deart gewissenloser Regierungsmitarbeiter, der für Selbst- und Massenmord bezahlt worden sein soll? 
Roboter? Ein Computer? Fernsteuerung? (ich hab' da mal nachgesehen, die erste Kampfdrohne hatte 1998 ihren Jungfernflug, wirklich einsatzfähig waren die Dinger erst einige Jahre später)
Warum sollte man ein international relativ unbekanntes Gebäude, wie das WTC7, sprengen? Damit die Katastrophe noch katastrophaler aussieht? 
Wenn man sich mal ansieht, wo das Pentagon steht, bei so etwas muss es Zeugen geben. Wenn ich also so eine verschworene Regeriung wäre, welche einen Angriff auf ihr eigenes Land startet um einen extrem teuren Krieg loszubrechen, würde ich es garantiert nicht riskieren, da einen Marschflugkörper (!) reinzudonnern, wo überall Straßen außenrum sind.
Beim Irak hat es auch gereicht zu behaupten, dass der Massenvernichtungswaffen hat. Da brauchte es keinen extra inszenierten Terroranschlag dafür. 

Apropos: Warum haben die Geheimdienste, wenn sie denn schon in der Lage sind, einen großangelegten Terrorangriff zu inszenieren, es nicht geschafft, Saddam welche unterzujubeln?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss zwei Dinge trennen. Die Suche nach den Terroristen und den Hintermännern ist in der Tat nicht trivial.



Naja, das maximale an Spekulation das man da noch betreiben könnte wäre ob man von offzieller Seite bereits über einen solchen terroistischen Anschlag bescheid wusste und die Informationen absichtlich ignoriert hat und so den Anschlag ermöglichte, um eine Begründung für verschärfte Überwachung und miliardenschwere Rüstungsausgaben in einem darauf folgenden Krieg gegen den Terror zu haben.

Man kann immerhin nicht grade behaupten das die Industrie für Überwachungshardware und die Rüstungsgüter durch die Folgen von 9/11 und die Kriege in Afghanistan und Irak keine äußerst lukrativen Geschäfte gemacht hätten und auch US-Geheimdienste und Behörden nicht Profiteure gewesen sind.

Allerdings ist selbst die diese Spekulation schon enorm grenzwertig und nicht belegbar, aber zumindest wäre sie nicht vollständig abwägig und physikalisch absurd.


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, das maximale an Spekulation das man da noch betreiben könnte wäre ob man von offzieller Seite bereits über einen solchen terroistischen Anschlag bescheid wusste und die Informationen absichtlich ignoriert hat und so den Anschlag ermöglichte, um eine Begründung für verschärfte Überwachung und miliardenschwere Rüstungsausgaben in einem darauf folgenden Krieg gegen den Terror zu haben.



Was ich eher glaube ist, dass die Geheimdienste ihre Erkenntnisse haben, aber niemand auf die Idee kam, die ganzen Sachen mal zu einem Pussel zusammenzusetzen, denn dann wäre vermutlich aufgefallen, dass was geplant war und wie das ablaufen sollte.
Das Dilemma ist ja bis heute, dass der eine Geheimdienst seine Sachen nicht herausrücken will, weil er mehr wissen will als der andere Geheimdienst.

War ja hier in Deutschland mit dem Anis Amri auch so, der schon bekannt war, aber niemand hat mal die Fäden zusammengetragen.


----------



## OField (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Apropos: Warum haben die Geheimdienste, wenn sie denn schon in der Lage sind, einen großangelegten Terrorangriff zu inszenieren, es nicht geschafft, Saddam welche unterzujubeln?



Naja, was heißt inszenieren? Das reicht von "Thomahawk Raketen in die Türme jagen und es auf Bildmaterial als Flugzeuge darstellen" bis hin zu "15 Muslime unterstützen und in die Türme krachen zu lassen.".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, das maximale an Spekulation das man da noch betreiben könnte wäre ob man von offzieller Seite bereits über einen solchen terroistischen Anschlag bescheid wusste


Und auch "bescheid wusste" mag bei 10.000 Verdächtigen Datensätzen am Tag schnell relativierbar sein.
Wer nimmt schon ernst, dass vier Flugzeuge gleichzeitig hoch komplexe Anschläge machen? Das ist doch 
völlig unglaubwürdig, sowas kann gar nicht passieren, Akte weggelegt.

Es ist wie mit dem Angriff auf Pearl Harbour. Vermutlich kam auch eine Nachricht an die Admiralität,
aber sie wurde einfach nicht ernst genommen und ging unter. Das ist etwas anderes, als bewusst und wohl
wissend nichts zu machen. Das verstehen manche VTLer aber einfach nicht, weil sie in ihrem langweiligen
und einfältigem Leben noch nie zwei Informationen am Tag bekamen, Ich habe hier Tage mit 200 Mail
im Postfach, als wenn ich die alle lesen würde. Das ist fatal, damit gehen Punkte unter, aber wirklich wichtiges
wird anders, als per Mail verteilt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

CLOSED.

Wegen Aufräumungsarbeiten geschlossen.

Edit: Wieder Offen. 

*OT Entfernt. 
Rassismus, Antisemitismus usw. wird hier nicht geduldet und wird entsprechend verwarnt und entfernt. *


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt weltweit so viele Verstrickungen, gerade von Nationen und Wirtschaft, aber eben nicht nur, und unsere Welt ist inzwischen so komplex geworden, dass ich gut verstehen kann, das jemand nach einfachen Antworten sucht. Ein großer "Verschwörer" steht hinter allem. Muss einfach. Anders kann es einfach nicht sein. Weil alles andere zu komplex wäre, um es zu verstehen. Und wer gibt gerne zu, dass er etwas nicht verstanden hat? Das wäre ja ein Zeichen von Schwäche. Man könnte ja behaupten, man wäre nicht intelligent genug. Wer mag das schon über sich hören oder lesen? Und damit sucht man sich eine einfach, verständliche Geschichte. Die Geburtsstunde einer Verschwörungstheorie. Alternative Geschichtserzählung. Postfaktisch. Das ist Psychologie.

Nehmen wir eine andere Verschwörungstheorie als Beispiel:
Der Flug zum Mond.
Fakt ist: Fast 50 Jahre nach der Mondlandung wissen wir kaum noch, wie die das damals bewerkstelligt haben. Die Blaupausen für die Saturn 5 sind verschwunden, die Rakete bestand aus über 1.000.000 Einzelteilen, gilt noch heute als eines der kompliziertesten und komplexesten Geräte, die der Mensch wohl je gebaut hat. Wir können heute keine Saturn 5 mehr bauen.
Andere sagen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, jemanden von hier aus zum Mond zu schicken, und anschließen wieder zurück (und gerade das Letztere ist das kompliziertere) und das derjenige dann tatsächlich die Erde erreicht, wäre so gering, gerade wenn man zur Berechnung eines Kurses, des genauen Zeitpunkts für den Schub (vom Mond zurück zur Erde) und der Dauer des Schubs nur einen Taschenrechner zur Verfügung hat, dass man es kaum wagen würde, jemanden hoch zu schicken, weil die Chance auf ein Desaster, eine Katastrophe, viel zu groß wäre. Man würde mit den technischen Mitteln von heute keinen mehr zum Mond schicken. Man möchte wohl, aber ist man dazu wirklich in der Lage, gewillt das Risiko auf sich zu nehmen?
Das ist schon gefundenes Fressen für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker, und dann komm noch andere "Merkwürdigkeiten", wie die Fotos, der fehlende Sternenhimmel darauf, etc dazu.
Dennoch können wir uns sicher sein, das die Mondlandung wirklich stattgefunden hat, denn durch Triangulation konnte man feststellen, das die Funksignale wirklich vom Mond kamen und nicht nur von einem Satelliten. Und wäre dem nicht so gewesen: Was hätte den Klassenfeind der USA, die UDSSR, selbst interessiert an der Eroberung des Weltraums, davon abgehalten, der ganzen Welt zu zeigen, das das Signal nicht vom Mond kam?
Und nur weil wir heute die Saturn 5 nicht mehr bauen können....naja, wir können heute auch keine Pyramiden mehr bauen, zumindest wohl nicht so, wie es die Ägypter taten. Es gibt Theorien, mit Rampen aus Sand und so. Wüstensand. Damit lassen sich ja auch so gut Rampen bauen, weil der Sand ja bei jedem Windstoß wegfliegt. Das entzieht sich einfach unserer Vorstellungskraft. Und unserem Verständnis.

Zurück zum 11. September 2001:
Es gibt genügend Beweise, das wirklich Flugzeuge in die Türme geflogen sind. Die Menschen, die an Bord waren, sind wirklich dabei gestorben. Da waren keine "Angriffsflugzeuge" gefüllt mit Sprengstoff, die gegen die echten Flüge ausgetauscht wurden und die echten Flugzeuge sind auch nirgends sicher und geheim gelandet. Das würde so viele Menschen zur Planung und zum Stillschweigen verdonnern, es wäre einfach extrem unwahrscheinlich, das alles geheim zu halten.

Wenn also da wirklich 2 Flugzeuge in die Türme gerast sind, warum sollte man dann annehmen, das alle Folgen nicht auf diese beiden Einschläge zurück gehen? Warum sollte man noch extra sprengen? Wie lange vorher hätte man das planen müssen? Wie viele Menschen bräuchte man zur Vorbereitung so einer Sprengung? Wie lange hätte die daran gearbeitet? Unbemerkt von allen Büroangestellten?

Da kommt dann so ein Professor, ein Theoretiker, und behauptet anhand einer Simulation, es müsse eine Sprengung gewesen sein.
Komisch nur, dass echte Experten, von Beruf Sprengmeister, professionelle Häusereinreißer, alle sagen, das da mehrer dutzend Menschen mit Fachkenntnis mehrer Wochen lang hätte dran arbeiten müssen, was einiges an Krach bedeutet hätte, da man die Stahlträger erstmal mit Presslufthämmern vom Beton befreien und anschließend anschneiden oder anbohren hätte müssen, um dann den Sprengstoff zu befestigen, das alles zu verkabeln etcpp. Unbemerkt machbar? Kaum bis gar nicht.
Das Risiko einer Entdeckung wäre viel zu groß, als das man das dann noch als Begründung für einen Krieg hätte nehmen können. Oder anders: all der Aufwand für einen Krieg? Man braucht viel weniger, um einen Krieg zu beginnen: der Dreißigjährige Krieg begann mit dem Fenstersturz von genau DREI Personen, der erste Weltkrieg mit dem Mord an EINEM Menschen.

Ich möchte nicht sagen, das einzelne Aspekte, die Verschwörungstheoretiker hervorbringen nicht auch wahr sein könnten, aber meist lassen sie mehr Fragen unbeantwortet als sie beantworten.
Ich verweise daher einfach mal auf Ockhams Rasiermesser: Ja, man kann sich auch andere Ereignisabläufe vorstellen, aber je mehr man dazu hypothetisieren muss, desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es.
Und wenn man alle Aspekte einer Theorie zusammen nimmt und gegeneinander aufwiegt, dann ist eben jene am wahrscheinlichsten, die am wenigsten Lücken offen lässt.
Es gab keine Sprengung. Zwei Flugzeuge, Kerosin und die Architektur hat vollkommen gereicht. Leider. Es wäre so schön einfach und befriedigender, wenn man jemanden zur Verantwortung ziehen könnte, der noch lebt.

Und damit nimmt die Sprengung des World Trade Centers den selben Stellenwert ein wie Chemtrails oder die flache Erde.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es ging ums WTC 7, nichts anderes.

Für eine Sprengung braucht es auch nicht so viele Leute sowas einzufädeln. Als Wartungstrupp für Aufzüge kommt man praktisch ungesehen überall hin. So kreativ war das jetzt nun nicht, da gibst noch ganz andere Optionen.


----------



## amdahl (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

So einfach ist das. Eine vage Andeutung und eine Experteneinschätzung vom Laien, schon ist die VT wieder in der Spur


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ging ums WTC 7, nichts anderes.
> 
> Für eine Sprengung braucht es auch nicht so viele Leute sowas einzufädeln. Als Wartungstrupp für Aufzüge kommt man praktisch ungesehen überall hin. So kreativ war das jetzt nun nicht, da gibst noch ganz andere Optionen.


Ich arbeite für eine Aufzugsfirma und wüsste nicht dass man so einfach überall hinkommt...


----------



## Grestorn (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ging ums WTC 7, nichts anderes.
> 
> Für eine Sprengung braucht es auch nicht so viele Leute sowas einzufädeln. Als Wartungstrupp für Aufzüge kommt man praktisch ungesehen überall hin. So kreativ war das jetzt nun nicht, da gibst noch ganz andere Optionen.



Offenbar war das ganze WTC nur mit Aufzugsschächten zugepflastert, so dass man darüber auch wirklich jeden tragenden Träger problemlos erreichen konnte 

Ist Dir das nicht zu doof, einfach mal irgendwas zu behaupten, dass Du irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast, ohne das auf Wahrheitsgehalt oder zumindest auf grundlegende Plausibilität abzuchecken? Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt eher peinlich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Es ging ums WTC 7, nichts anderes.
> 
> Für eine Sprengung braucht es auch nicht so viele Leute sowas einzufädeln. Als Wartungstrupp für Aufzüge kommt man praktisch ungesehen überall hin. So kreativ war das jetzt nun nicht, da gibst noch ganz andere Optionen.



Ok, man bereitet die Sprengung geheim vor. Und dann?

Man wartet bis zufällig zwei Flugzeuge ins WTC fliegen um die Sprengung zu verschleiern?

Ja nee, is klar


----------



## teachmeluv (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist schön formuliert und gut durchdacht, aber wie ich in meinem vorherigem (leider gelöschten) Post schon schrieb: du kannst noch so viel den Don Quijote spielen, wenn die Gegenseite festgefahren ist, wird am Ende sogar die Wissenschaft als Werk des Teufels dargestellt. Wenn die Leute glauben wollen, dass Bin Laden zusammen mit George Bush persönlich das TNT für die Sprengung zusammen gebastelt und am Fuße des WTC platziert hat, dann soll man sie in dem Glauben lassen, wenn sie nicht durch rationale Argumente zu überzeugen sind. Da fällt mir Platons Höhlengleichnis ein (Jahre nach dem Philosophie-Unterricht habe ich den Sinn dahinter endlich verstanden, Juhu!!1elf): wie du den Schatten an der Wand aufgrund seiner Form letztendlich nennst, liegt in deiner Wahrnehmung und Realität. Und einige Mitmenschen haben sich nun einmal ihre eigene erschaffen, was auch durchaus aus Angst geschehen sein kann oder ähnlich einfache Gründe. 

Ich beziehe damit keine Position: für mich - habe ich auch bereits geschrieben - sind hier knapp 3.000 hauptsächlich unschuldige Menschen gestorben. Das ist eine Tragödie für jeden, der nur einen Hauch von Empathie besitzt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Für eine Sprengung braucht es auch nicht so viele Leute sowas einzufädeln. Als Wartungstrupp für Aufzüge kommt man praktisch ungesehen überall hin. So kreativ war das jetzt nun nicht, da gibst noch ganz andere Optionen.


Komisch, wenn professionelle Abrissfirmen anderes behaupten, dann weißt Du natürlich, dass man nicht so viele braucht und das es ganz schnell geht. Bist Du aus der Branche?
Und wenn jeden Tag 8, 9 oder 10 Stunden Aufzugwartungen gemacht werden oder zumindest Wartungstechniker im Haus sind, dann fällt das auch niemanden auf? Keinem Hausmeister? Keinem vom Empfang? Keinem vom Sicherheitsdienst? Über mehrer Wochen oder Monate? Und wenn da ständig Presslufthammer und Bohrer zu hören sind auch nicht? Ist ein Presslufthammer ein gewöhnliches Werkzeug für jemanden, der nur Fahrstühle wartet?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Professionelle Abrussunternehmen arbeiten auch mit anderen Zielen und Bedingungen, oder?
Steht hier auch schon weiter vorn im Thread, mit genügend "Wirkstoff" sinkt der Bedarf an Personal und speziellen Vorbereitungen wie Bohrungen oder Verkabelung oder Installationsaufwand. Es geht hier ja nicht darum effektiv zu arbeiten, nur darum das Gebäude definitiv platt zu machen.

Klar fällt sowas auf, nur gibt es zum Zeitpunkt keinerlei Verdachtsmomente oder Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, da dies VOR den tragischen Ereignissen stattfand. Wer sollte denn da irgendwelche konkreten Absichten erkennen und diese publik machen? Also das ist nun wirklich nicht schwer zu erkennen, dafür brauchts nur ne gute Glaskugeln. Omg, dafür eine Erklärung zu benötigen ist ne Nummer für sich, aber gut.

Aber für einige ist sowas auch zu komplex, da gehts dann eben um TNT, 2Türme, den eigenen Horizont  und vor Allem um die Opfer. Diese Diskussion ist aber nicht meine.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Man hätte solche Vorgänge für den unbedarften, dort arbeitenden Laien vielleicht als "strukturelle Renovierungsarbeiten" oder sowas tarnen können.
Da ein Großteil der Personen im WTC 1 u. 2 den Anschlag aber überlebt haben, hätten diese später davon berichten können. Jemand, der so eine Verschwörung planen würde, müsste mit sowas rechnen.
Das WTC7 soll aber schon vorher leerstehend gewesen sein.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß, ob man einfach so überhaupt an strukturelle Schlüsselpunkte unauffällig rankommt, der Knall der Explosionen wäre so oder so unüberhörbar gewesen und zwar noch weit über 100m - jeder, der schon mal eine Gebäudesprengung gesehen hat, wenn auch nur im Fernsehen, weiß dass sowas nicht lautlos vonstatten geht.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Man hätte solche Vorgänge für den unbedarften, dort arbeitenden Laien vielleicht als "strukturelle Renovierungsarbeiten" oder sowas tarnen können.
> Da ein Großteil der Personen im WTC 1 u. 2 den Anschlag aber überlebt haben, hätten diese später davon berichten können. Jemand, der so eine Verschwörung planen würde, müsste mit sowas rechnen.
> Das WTC7 soll aber schon vorher leerstehend gewesen sein.
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiß, ob man einfach so überhaupt an strukturelle Schlüsselpunkte unauffällig rankommt, der Knall der Explosionen wäre so oder so unüberhörbar gewesen und zwar noch weit über 100m - jeder, der schon mal eine Gebäudesprengung gesehen hat, wenn auch nur im Fernsehen, weiß dass sowas nicht lautlos vonstatten geht.


Wir haben hier doch bereits gelernt, dass Augenzeugen als unzuverlässig gelten, da hier Extremsituationen durchlebt wurden. Darum darf man weder auf zahlreiche Augenzeugenberichte zurückgreifen, noch erfahrene Feuerwehrmänner, weil diese unmöglich in der Lage sein können Explosionen im Untergeschoss wahrzunehmen. 

Ums kurz zu machen, ja es gab solche Aussagen. Waren die irgendwann relevant? Nein. Warum?
Spekulation? ALUHUT?


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ähem...
Um so einen Brocken von Gebäude zu Fall zu bringen, braucht es eine ganze Menge Sprengstoff - und der verursacht nicht nur den einen oder anderen "Knall" im Untergeschoss...nö, das hört man noch weit, weit von außerhalb. Meines Wissens (zumindest aus dem seriösen Quellen) konnte man solch explizite Explosionen in der Umgebung aber nicht wahrnehmen. Wie gesagt: Man gucke sich mal eine Aufnahme einer Gebäudesprengung an. 

Also da hört man die Explosionen aus Blickfeld der Betrachter schon sehr deutlich.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähem...
> Um so einen Brocken von Gebäude zu Fall zu bringen, braucht es eine ganze Menge Sprengstoff - und der verursacht nicht nur den einen oder anderen "Knall" im Untergeschoss...nö, das hört man noch weit, weit von außerhalb. Meines Wissens (zumindest aus dem seriösen Quellen) konnte man solch explizite Explosionen in der Umgebung aber nicht wahrnehmen. Wie gesagt: Man gucke sich mal eine Aufnahme einer Gebäudesprengung an.
> 
> Also da hört man die Explosionen aus Blickfeld der Betrachter schon sehr deutlich.


Ja genau, keinesfalls kann man sich da die Statik des Gebäudes zu Nutze machen. 

Es braucht viel "Sprengstoff", na klar, dagegen ist Thermit völlig unlogisch. Da müsste man ja gezielt spezielle Träger schwächen und könnte nicht Alles auf einmal in die Luft blasen. 

Ohhhh Wait.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich wusste dass das kommt.

Thermit ist kein Explosivstoff. 
Es wird zwar in kurzer Zeit extrem heiß, aber allein um es zu entzünden braucht es sehr hohe Mengen an Energie.
Sogar militärisches "Nanothermit" würde dafür nicht ausreichen, dafür bräuchte man viele Tonnen von dem Zeug, um damit Beton sprengen zu können. Wenn das dafür so effektiv wäre, hätte man sowas schon längst mal für Gebäudesprengungen genutzt.

Die Leute immer mit ihrem "Thermit", _Schmelzen_ und _Brennen_ ist nicht dasselbe wie "explodieren".
'N Kumpel von mir studiert Chemie, der hat mir mal erklärt, wieso das nicht geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja genau, keinesfalls kann man sich da die Statik des Gebäudes zu Nutze machen.
> 
> Es braucht viel "Sprengstoff", na klar, dagegen ist Thermit völlig unlogisch. Da müsste man ja gezielt spezielle Träger schwächen und könnte nicht Alles auf einmal in die Luft blasen.
> 
> Ohhhh Wait.



Tag für Tag gehen "Aufzugsmonteure" in ein Gebäude, dessen Aufzüge alle funktionieren, arbeiten mit Stemmeisen an tragenden Elementen (aber ggf. mitten in Büros) und hinterlassen merkwürdige Päckchen an diesen. Und trotzdem "gibt es kein Verdachtsmoment"?

Das ist ja fast genauso logisch wie die VTler Grundannahme "wenn b) auf irgend einem noch so abstrusen Weg möglich erscheint, dann muss a) zwingend falsch sein".




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass das kommt.
> 
> Thermit ist kein Explosivstoff.
> Es wird zwar in kurzer Zeit extrem heiß, aber allein um es zu entzünden braucht es sehr hohe Mengen an Energie.
> ...



Ob man nun lücken in Stahlschienen auffüllt oder Lücken aus Stahlträger herausschneidet, dass ist doch fast das Gleiche . Hmm. Wenn ichs mir recht überlege: Es können nur winzige Mengen heimlich angebracht worden sein und sie hatten eine enorme, entgegen der Gewohnheiten gehende Wirkung. Hat schon mal jemand systematisch die Alibis von Homöopathen in der Gegend geprüft?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wusste dass das kommt.[emoji38]
> 
> Thermit ist kein Explosivstoff.
> Es wird zwar in kurzer Zeit extrem heiß, aber allein um es zu entzünden braucht es sehr hohe Mengen an Energie.
> ...



Das geschieht mithilfe von Anzündmitteln, kann jeder googlen und auf Wiki lesen, sogar ohne Freund. 

Es muss auch kein Beton gesprengt werden, sondern lediglich an tragenden Teilen der Konstruktion, bzw. den Verbindungspunkten angebracht werden. Dies wiederum auch nicht überall, EG und UG reicht für nen Dominoeffekt. 

Nur weil etwas effektiv ist, ist es noch lange nicht günstig. Darum wird bei einem Abriss in normaler Größenordnung auch die günstigsten Mittel zum Einsatz kommen. Wie günstig Thermit ist kann man sich wohl denken. 

Es geht auch nicht um eine Explosivwirkung sondern das Schmelzen. Die Wahrgenommenen Explosionen der Augenzeugen sind die Initialzündungen der Anzündmittel.

Eine herkömmliche Explosion hätte enorme Ausmaße haben müssen, da geb ich dir Recht.

Und danke dafür, dass man hier auch ganz normal miteinander diskutieren kann. Ich finde das Thema eben nach wie vor spannend und hab Spaß Thesen zu diskutieren. 😃


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das geschieht mithilfe von Anzündmitteln, kann jeder googlen und auf Wiki lesen, sogar ohne Freund.
> 
> Es muss auch kein Beton gesprengt werden, sondern lediglich an tragenden Teilen der Konstruktion, bzw. den Verbindungspunkten angebracht werden. Dies wiederum auch nicht überall, EG und UG reicht für nen Dominoeffekt.
> 
> Nur weil etwas effektiv ist, ist es noch lange nicht günstig. Darum wird bei einem Abriss in normaler Größenordnung auch die günstigsten Mittel zum Einsatz kommen. Wie günstig Thermit ist kann man sich wohl denken. Es geht nicht um eine Explosivwirkung sondern das Schmelzen. Die Wahrgenommenen Explosionen der Augenzeugen sind die Initialzündungen der Anzündmittel.


Ah, lustig, das hast du dir grade selber zusammengereimt, oder?

Alleine um 1kg an Stahl mit Thermit schmelzen zu können, brauchst du ca. 120g davon. Jetzt rechne mal nach: Alleine für 100 Tonnen Stahl, wie viel Thermit bräuchte man?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ah, lustig, das hast du dir grade selber zusammengereimt, oder?
> 
> Alleine um 1kg an Stahl mit Thermit schmelzen zu können, brauchst du ca. 120g davon. Jetzt rechne mal nach: Alleine für 100 Tonnen Stahl, wie viel Thermit bräuchte man?


Dein Denkfehler liegt hier in der Annahme den gesamten Stahl schmelzen zu müssen. Das reicht aber wenn du lediglich ein paar kleine Teile raus-  bzw. durch schneidest. Damit verlieren die Träger ihre Funktion und das Gewicht des Gebäudes beginnt zu arbeiten. 

Die gesamte Statik des Gebäudes stützt sich auf zentrale Stützen. Ohne die steht das Gebäude so sicher wie wir ohne Wirbelsäule. Da helfen nichtmal alle übrigen Knochen oder Muskeln den Körper aufrecht stabil zu halten. 

Diese Gebäude sind nicht auf Beton gestützt sondern Stahl (-Beton, ok^^).


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich kann es mir richtig bildlich vorstellen.

Da sitzen die bösen Verschwörer der US-Regierung zusammen, haben die Twin Towers bereits zerstört, das Pentagon angegriffen und dann 7 Stunden später sagt einer:

 "Ach ey wir haben noch WTC 7 präpariert, lasst uns das eben hochjagen."
"Fällt das nicht auf, wenn wir einfach so ein Gebäude sprengen lassen?"
"Ne das geht schon klar, aber vorher müssen wir noch BBC und den Eigentümer infomieren."
"Ok, so machen wir das."

Also wenn das nicht plausibel klingt, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Amon (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schneidladung

Damit geht das.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir richtig bildlich vorstellen.
> 
> Da sitzen die bösen Verschwörer der US-Regierung zusammen, haben die Twin Towers bereits zerstört, das Pentagon angegriffen und dann 7 Stunden später sagt einer:
> 
> ...


Ist mir zu flach.

10 Inside Jobs That Governments Blamed On Enemies - Listverse

Hier, mach dich einfach weiter lustig.

Gibt auch Dinge die den eigenen Horizont überschreiten, Notiz an mich... natürlich.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler liegt hier in der Annahme den gesamten Stahl schmelzen zu müssen. Das reicht aber wenn du lediglich ein paar kleine Teile raus-  bzw. durch schneidest. Damit verlieren die Träger ihre Funktion und das Gewicht des Gebäudes beginnt zu arbeiten.
> 
> Die gesamte Statik des Gebäudes stützt sich auf zentrale Stützen. Ohne die steht das Gebäude so sicher wie wir ohne Wirbelsäule. Da helfen nichtmal alle übrigen Knochen oder Muskeln den Körper aufrecht stabil zu halten.
> 
> Diese Gebäude sind nicht auf Beton gestützt sondern Stahl (-Beton, ok^^).


Und wie viel Stahl müsstest du damit präparieren? Wo und wie viele dieser "Teile" sind es und wie kommt man da unauffällig ran? Und wie bringt man das "Zündmaterial" unauffällig an? Wieviel wiederum davon braucht es? 

Was immernoch die Kernfrage offen lässt: Wieso dieses ziemlich unbedeutende Gebäude überhaupt sprengen?


----------



## Leob12 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dein Denkfehler liegt hier in der Annahme den gesamten Stahl schmelzen zu müssen. Das reicht aber wenn du lediglich ein paar kleine Teile raus-  bzw. durch schneidest. Damit verlieren die Träger ihre Funktion und das Gewicht des Gebäudes beginnt zu arbeiten.
> 
> Die gesamte Statik des Gebäudes stützt sich auf zentrale Stützen. Ohne die steht das Gebäude so sicher wie wir ohne Wirbelsäule. Da helfen nichtmal alle übrigen Knochen oder Muskeln den Körper aufrecht stabil zu halten.
> 
> Diese Gebäude sind nicht auf Beton gestützt sondern Stahl (-Beton, ok^^).



Und hier kommt man als stinknormaler Aufzugsmonteur hin? Wäre nicht so dass man überall herumspazieren kann ohne sich verdächtig zu machen...


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und hier kommt man als stinknormaler Aufzugsmonteur hin? Wäre nicht so dass man überall herumspazieren kann ohne sich verdächtig zu machen...


Da du dich da etwas fest zu beißen scheinst, es gibt durchaus noch andere Technik und Gewerke in zentralen Teilen des Gebäudes. Das beginnt bei Strom, Wasser, Telekommunikation, Be- Entlüftung, Brandmeldeanlagen bis hin zur Schädlingsbekämpfung.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wie viel Stahl müsstest du damit präparieren? Wo und wie viele dieser "Teile" sind es und wie kommt man da unauffällig ran? Und wie bringt man das "Zündmaterial" unauffällig an? Wieviel wiederum davon braucht es?
> 
> Was immernoch die Kernfrage offen lässt: Wieso dieses ziemlich unbedeutende Gebäude überhaupt sprengen?



Das du diese Fragen stellst ist berechtigt, dass du keine Antworten bekommen kannst sicher auch. Sonst gäbe es da auch keine Diskussion drüber.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Professionelle Abrussunternehmen arbeiten auch mit anderen Zielen und Bedingungen, oder?


Anderes Ziel? Das Gebäude muss in sich zusammenstürzen. Wo ist da ein anderes Ziel?
Andere Bedingungen? Ja, definitv, denn sie müssen ihre Arbeit nicht heimlich machen.



> Steht hier auch schon weiter vorn im Thread, mit genügend "Wirkstoff" sinkt der Bedarf an Personal und speziellen Vorbereitungen wie Bohrungen oder Verkabelung oder Installationsaufwand.


Komisch nur, das "mehr Wirkstoff" nicht immer das gewünsche Ergebnis bringt. Ich denke da an die Eanschlag auf das WTC durch Bin Laden und seine Leute im jahre 1993. Die Wirkung verpufft nach außen. kann jeder nachmachen, auch wenn es nicht empfehlenswert ist: Böller in die Hand nehmen, Hand schließen. Aua. Größeren Böller in die Hand nehmen, Hand offen lassen. Kein Aua. Die Sprengladungen müssen IN den Träger, nicht um den Träger herum.



> Es geht hier ja nicht darum effektiv zu arbeiten, nur darum das Gebäude definitiv platt zu machen.


Was ist schwieriger: Mit möglichst wenig Sprengstoff ein Gebäude in eine bestimmte Richtung fallen lassen oder mit mehr Sprengstoff, ja, sogar auffällig viel Sprengstoff einfach nur was explodiren lassen und hoffen, das mehr passiert als nur ein brand? 



> Klar fällt sowas auf, nur gibt es zum Zeitpunkt keinerlei Verdachtsmomente oder Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, da dies VOR den tragischen Ereignissen stattfand. Wer sollte denn da irgendwelche konkreten Absichten erkennen und diese publik machen? Also das ist nun wirklich nicht schwer zu erkennen, dafür brauchts nur ne gute Glaskugeln. Omg, dafür eine Erklärung zu benötigen ist ne Nummer für sich, aber gut.


Also wenn bei mir auf Arbeit monatelange Arbeiten stattfinden, die nicht nach den Arbeiten klingen, die gemacht werden sollen und das obendrein länger dauert als man erwarten würde, ich würde da schon mißtrauisch werden - und das nicht erst mit den Erfahrungen des Terrorismus. Und die Sicherheitsleute vom WTC wären das bestimmt erst recht, besonders nach dem Anschlag 1993.
Aber klar, das läßt sich einfach alles wegwischen. Nur bleibt dann immer noch das Motiv: Warum sollte NSA, CIA, FBI und keine Ahnung wer alles da monatelang die Sprengung des WTCs planen, um es dann wie den Einschlag zweier Flugzeuge aussehen zu lassen? Wie gesagt: Zuviel Aufwand gepaart mit zu Hohem Risiko auf zu fleigen, um damit einen Krieg zu begründen.



> Diese Diskussion ist aber nicht meine.


Einsicht ist der schnellste Weg zur Besserung.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Anderes Ziel? Das Gebäude muss in sich zusammenstürzen. Wo ist da ein anderes Ziel?
> Andere Bedingungen? Ja, definitv, denn sie müssen ihre Arbeit nicht heimlich machen.
> 
> 
> ...




Hier wird mit der Blauäugigkeit argumentiert, welche mir sonst unterstellt wird und niemand stört sich dran. 
Tja, weder wurde im herkömmlichen Sinne gesprengt, noch arbeiten Abrissunternehmen nur nach der Devise, das muss nur irgendwo irgendwann runterkommen und platt sein.

Da werden gezielt Verbindungen getrennt um möglichst wenig umliegende Gebäude zu beschädigen, noch will man übermäßig große Trümmer. Beides jedoch kein relevanter Faktor fürs WTC 7. Hier reicht, Hauptsache platt.

Die Kernfragen von Two-Face vermag auch ich nicht zu beantworten, ja noch nicht mal vermuten. Dafür ist mir das alles zu verworren und auch relativ egal.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das du diese Fragen stellst ist berechtigt, dass du keine Antworten bekommen kannst sicher auch. Sonst gäbe es da auch keine Diskussion drüber.


Diese Diskussion ist entstanden, weil andere Behauptungen aufgestellt haben, die nach weltpolitischer und physikalischer Logik nicht haltbar sind. 
Meine Fragen gelten nur jener Behauptungen, Antworten wollte ich eigentlich diesbezüglich gar nicht haben - weswegen ich mir also unsterstellen kann, dass selbige (Fragen) rhetorischer Natur waren. In Erwartung, dass ich von denen, welche diese Behauptungen aufstelllen, sowieso keine Antwort erhalten würde. Die Erwartung wurde - mal direkt, mal indirekt - bestätigt.

Fragen meinerseits zur Gründe, Hergang, Verlauf und Folgen jener Anschläge gibt es nicht, da die offizielle Version für mich als die plausibelste erscheint. 
Ich habe mich als Jugendlicher schon mit so genannten Verschwörungstheorien beschäftigt, ich war insbesondere von UFOs fansziniert (lag' vermutlich an zu viel _Akte X_).
Zu keiner Zeit habe ich aber geglaubt, dass da wirklich Aliens am Werk waren, weil es einfach zu unwahrscheinlich ist. Die Entfernungen sind zu groß, die dafür gestichteten "Raumschiffe" viel zu klein, "Zeugen", wie Robert Lazar, wurden als Lügner und Hochstapler enttarnt.
Genauso wie mit Zeitreisen. Wenn es die geben würde, warum ist dann noch nie jemand aufgetaucht, der gesagt hat, er wäre aus der Zukunft?
Bei den Terroranschlägen vom 11. September reicht dagegen nur ein wenig gesunder Menschenverstand und 3 Sekunden Nachdenken aus um draufzukommen, dass die ganzen VTs dazu völliger Schwachsinn sind.

P.S.: Wenn du offizielle Versionen von Ereignissen als falsch und deren Gläubiger naiv entlarven willst, warum nimmst du dann nicht die Mondlandung her?
Die wäre schwieriger zu erklären, ein glasklares Motiv gäbe es (vor den "Kommies" auf einem fremden Himmelskörper sein), das Fehlen der Sterne auf den Aufnahmen im Hintergrund ist nur mit Fachwissen zu erklären und ein Teil einer Verschwörungstheorie dazu hat sich sogar als wahr erwiesen (Nixon hatte für den Fall eines Fehlschlags bereits vorgesorgt).

P.P.S: Hoppla, ich hoffe ich habe damit jetzt nicht eine weitere Diskussion über die Mondlandung losgebrochen. *duck und weg*


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ja merkste oder, hier sämtliche  VT unter zu mischen bringt uns auch nicht weiter. 

Nun zu den physikalisch-weltpolitischen Ansichten gibt's wohl nicht viel zu sagen. Die Verbindung von beiden und einer Regierung die den Klimawandel, verursacht durch den Menschen leugnet schließt sich meiner Logik aus.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn die USA einen Krieg losbrechen wollten, wieso haben sie dann nicht einfach fett Propaganda gemacht, "ja aber die Taliban, die haben mit Sicherheit Atomwaffen", oder "sind eine terroristische Bedrohung für die USA". 
Das hätte locker gereicht.
Die Zustimmung der UN hätten sie nie gebraucht, in Den Haag landet immer der Verlierer, egal ob der Gewinner völkerrechtswidrig gehandelt hat oder nicht. Saddam Hussein kann davon ein Lied singen.

P.S.: Ich frage mich noch immer, wenn die ach so verschworene US-Regierung einen Terroranschlag inszenieren kann, warum konnten sie dann Saddam keine A-Waffen unterschmuggeln?


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Und nur weil wir heute die Saturn 5 nicht mehr bauen können....naja, wir können heute auch keine Pyramiden mehr bauen, zumindest wohl nicht so, wie es die Ägypter taten. Es gibt Theorien, mit Rampen aus Sand und so. Wüstensand. Damit lassen sich ja auch so gut Rampen bauen, weil der Sand ja bei jedem Windstoß wegfliegt. Das entzieht sich einfach unserer Vorstellungskraft. Und unserem Verständnis.



In Berlin bekommt man nicht mal mehr einen Flughafen gebaut, obwohl man es im letzten Jahrhundert schon 3 mal gemacht hat.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was immernoch die Kernfrage offen lässt: Wieso dieses ziemlich unbedeutende Gebäude überhaupt sprengen?



Wenn man tatsächlich eine Sprengung vorbereitet hat, liegt der Grund doch klar auf der Hand: Weil das Gebäude schon präpariert ist. Werden jetzt statt falschen Monteuren richtige reingeschickt, was ja früher oder später eh der Fall sein wird, dann wird eine Präparierung auffallen.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Deine Antwort ging mal total an die Frage vorbei: Wieso überhaupt sprengen?



> P.S.: Ich frage mich noch immer, wenn die ach so verschworene US-Regierung einen Terroranschlag inszenieren kann, warum konnten sie dann Saddam keine A-Waffen unterschmuggeln?


Was heißt inszenieren?
Flugzeuge fernsteuern oder Muslime anwerben? Wer ist die verschworene US Regierung, 1000 Mitwisser oder eine kleine Gruppe von 15 Mann?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Weil man so gleich den ganzen Komplex in Schutt und Asche gelegt hat. Wer will denn schon das neue WTC neben dem Jahrzehnte alten stehen haben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Also von 7 Gebäude werden zwei mit Flugzeugen attackiert, ein weiteres sprengt man und die übrigen 4 Gebäude ignoriert man einfach? Klingt gut, so muss es gewesen sein. Jetzt bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die zwei hohen triffst du mit Fliegern - klar. Die vier kleinen darunter sind unter den Trümmern ohnehin abrissreif, nur das weiter entfernt stehende Gebäude, was von Trümmern vermutlich nicht groß erwischt werden wird, muss dann so mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Genau und anstatt es gleich zu sprengen, während die Zwillingstürme einstürzen, warte ich schön 7 STunden ab und sprenge es dann. 

Weil das ist ja total unauffällig


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naja, ein paar kleine Brände für ne Stunde wären ja auch verdächtig


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau und anstatt es gleich zu sprengen, während die Zwillingstürme einstürzen, warte ich schön 7 STunden ab und sprenge es dann.
> 
> Weil das ist ja total unauffällig



Verhält sich anders als bei kontrollierten Sprengungen, bei denen entscheidend ist den Zeitpunkt des Einsturzes möglichst exakt zu bestimmen bzw festzulegen, da Absicherungsmaßnahmen und evtl. Evakuierungen durchgeführt werden müssen.

 Für die Abläufe an 9/11 war der Zeitpunkt, wann die Gebäude kollabieren relativ egal, Hauptsache nicht zu schnell, es muss ja medienwirksam sein.
Wichtig war nur DASS sie einstürzen und je später das passiert, desto plausibler kann man andere Ursachen zur Erklärung heranziehen.

Wäre das alles wie ein normaler Abriss gelaufen, hätte es 1. keine TV Aufnahmen in diesem Umfang gegeben und die ganze Geschichte wäre in unter 2 Minuten über die Bühne gewesen.

So schürt man aber keine Angst vor Terrorismus, sondern nur vor effektiven Abrissunternehmen. 
Also gibt man dem ganzen einfach etwas Zeit...

Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen? 
Es ging an dem Tag darum Angst zu schüren. 

Mit allen Mitteln, hat ja auch geklappt.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Für die Abläufe an 9/11 war der Zeitpunkt, wann die Gebäude kollabieren relativ egal, Hauptsache nicht zu schnell, es muss ja medienwirksam sein.


Nur dass WTC 7 aus "Propaganda"-sicht völlig irrelevant ist. Viele Menschen, die sich nicht aktiv mit 911 auseinandergesetzt haben, wissen nicht einmal das WTC 7 eingestürzt ist (ich habe da irgendwie die zahl 47% im Kopf, müsste aber nochmal nachschauen. Dr. Ganser hatte sie in einen seiner Vorträge aus einer Umfrage zitiert.). Medial hat WTC 7 daher null Relevanz.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Darum stellt man die Frage nach dem Grund ja zu Recht. Das Videomaterial zum Verlauf des Einsturz selbst wirft die Frage auf.


----------



## OField (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich sehe aus Sicht amerikanischer Verschwörer keinen Grund das Gebäude zu sprengen. Außer vielleicht Versicherungsbetrug


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Auch kein schlechtes Motiv


----------



## Gast20170724 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn es Versicherungsbetrug gewesen sein sollte, hat er sich aber nicht wirklich gelohnt:



> Ferner wurde behauptet, Larry Silverstein habe die WTC-Gebäude kurz nach seinem Kauf im Juli 2001 gegen Terroranschläge versichert und durch ihren Einsturz erhebliche Versicherungssummen gewonnen. Warum er dann 2002 öffentlich eine Sprengung „gestanden“ haben soll und welche Beziehung er zu den Regierungsbehörden im WTC 7 hatte, blieb ebenfalls unerklärt.[201] Nach Angaben der Port Authority, der das WTC-Areal gehört, und nach Medienberichten vom Frühjahr 2001 ließen die Gebäude hohe Gewinne erwarten.[202] Die Versicherungsverträge waren nicht fertig ausgehandelt und ungenau formuliert, sodass Silverstein gegen die Versicherer vor Gericht unterlag und weniger als die Hälfte der angestrebten Summe erhielt.[203] Zudem war er vertraglich verpflichtet, die erhaltene Summe innerhalb von zwei Jahren in den Neubau des WTC 7 zu investieren.[204]


Verschworungstheorien zum 11. September 2001 – Wikipedia


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wow ein Verschwöhrung Thread.. Cool
Topic:
Vielleicht wars nur die "Falsche Dämmung". Deshalb Abriss durch Sondermaßnahme. Günstiger reißt du son Haus nicht ab.

Was sagt MC Trumpi Fake News.Alles Fake News


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?
> Es ging an dem Tag darum Angst zu schüren.
> 
> Mit allen Mitteln, hat ja auch geklappt.



Und dafür hätte man nicht WTC 7 sprengen müssen. Vorallem nicht 7 Stunden später. Dieses Ziel hatte man schon um 10:28 Ortszeit erreicht.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Darum stellt man die Frage nach dem Grund ja zu Recht. Das Videomaterial zum Verlauf des Einsturz selbst wirft die Frage auf.



Wenn du diese Frage immer wieder stellst (die, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, längst beantwortet ist), dann lies doch einfach mal den NIST Abschlussbericht. Solange du zugibst, ihn nicht gelesen zu haben, kann deine Suche nach der "Wahrheit" ja nicht so groß sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dafür hätte man nicht WTC 7 sprengen müssen. Vorallem nicht 7 Stunden später. Dieses Ziel hatte man schon um 10:28 Ortszeit erreicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du diese Frage immer wieder stellst (die, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, längst beantwortet ist), dann lies doch einfach mal den NIST Abschlussbericht. Solange du zugibst, ihn nicht gelesen zu haben, kann deine Suche nach der "Wahrheit" ja nicht so groß sein.


Es geht hier nicht um die technische Seite wie sowas geht, sondern um den Sinn.

Sich auf Simulationen zu berufen deren Parameter nicht veröffentlicht werden und deren Ergebnisse sich nicht mit dem Geschehnissen deckt ist natürlich ein absolut wasserdichtes Argument für dich, für mich ergeben sich nur weitere Zweifel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nenn mir bitte die Seite des NIST Berichts, wo sich die Ergebnisse nicht mit den Geschnissen denken. Und wie kannst du "Zweifel" an etwas habem, dass du nie gelesen hast?


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte die Seite des NIST Berichts, wo sich die Ergebnisse nicht mit den Geschnissen denken. Und wie kannst du "Zweifel" an etwas habem, dass du nie gelesen hast?


Easy: Alles  
Solche Fragen sind doch unnötig.

In einem Thread, der mittlerweile gelöscht wurde habe ich auch eine Quelle auseinander genommen wo mit diversen Temperaturen nur so um sich geworfen wurde, alles angeblich so im offiziellen Bericht. Dumm nur dass ixh mithilfe der Wörtersuche diese Daten nirgends gefunden habe. Ich habe auch diverse Wörter gesucht, mehrere Synonyme, kamen entweder nicht vor, oder in völlig anderem Zusammenhang. 
Und genau so kann man die VTler meist schön aufklatschen...


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Kann man eigentlich den NSIT Bericht irgendwo einsehen? Würde mich ja mal interessieren.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Den hab' ich mal ein paar Seiten vorher verlinkt.

EDIT: Da isser: Final Report on the Collapse of World Trade Center Building 7, Federal Building and Fire Safety Investigation of the World Trade Center Disaster (NIST NCSTAR 1A)


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ah! Sorry, hab ich nicht gesehen. Danke dir.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte die Seite des NIST Berichts, wo sich die Ergebnisse nicht mit den Geschnissen denken. Und wie kannst du "Zweifel" an etwas habem, dass du nie gelesen hast?



Deine blöden Unterstellungen bringen dir was genau?
(Außer gewaltige, sinn-entstellende Schreibfehler?)

Exakt, einen Platz auf der Ignore Liste.

In keinem deiner Posts gehst du auf irgend etwas ein, immer nur ein Verweis auf den NIST Bericht, welchen du offensichtlich auswendig kennst und irgendwas aufgezeigt haben willst.

Tut man dies stellst du wieder zur Frage ob  man den Bericht gelesen hat, statt Stellung zu beziehen.

Glaub einfach an den Bericht, es scheint dein Weltbild zu festigen. 
Aber misch dich damit besser nicht in Diskussionen ein, die sich auf Tatsachen stützen. Darauf basiert dieser Bericht genauso wenig.

Ganz einfach, dein Bericht klärt die Art des Zusammenbruchs von WTC 7 nicht, er erzeugt mehr offenen Fragen und kann damit weder als Beweis, noch als Erklärung für das Geschehene her halten.

Oder noch einfacher, hier werden Äpfel mit Hilfe von Birnen beschrieben.
Und du versuchst mir zu erklären woran man Äpfel erkennt?! Mutig....

Dazu kommt, dass du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist da Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, darum werd ich es dir nochmal erklären:

Wenn man daran Zweifel hat was am 11. September passierte und davon ausgeht, warum auch immer, das dies ein Inside Job war, *dann sind die offiziellen Berichte leider einfach nichts wert. *

Ich kann mir selber auch Fahrtauglichkeit attestieren obwohl die Realität anders aussieht.
Man könnte auch KFZ Herstellern erlauben den Test, den Bericht und das Fazit zu Abgastests selbst zu erarbeiten. 

Wie das wohl ausgeht hm? Spannend, nicht? 

Einfach mal einen Meter weiter denken...


PS: Mir ist das ganze Thema so latte, ich hab nur keine Lust mich verarschen zu lassen. Glaubt doch euren getürkten Bericht, ich glaub an die VT. Fragt euch mal was das effektiv für einen Unterschied bedeutet für den Alltag, = 0.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was für offenbe Fragen gibt es denn noch zum Zusammenrbuch des WTC 7?

Das Gebäude ist zusammengebrochen, weil in einzelen Stockwerken Brände aufgrund der nicht aktiven Sprinkleranlage nicht gelöscht wurden. Physikalisch lässt sich der Einsturz ohne weiteres erklären, technisch ebenso.

Eine Sprengung ist ausgeschlossen, da im weiten Umkreis nichts hörbar.
"Explosionen" im Inneren können genausogut Verpuffungen gewesen sein - kommt vor.
Einsatz von Thermit ist bestenfalls unwahrscheinlich - wohin soll man das denn legen, wie kommt man da hin?
Die Frage nach einem Motiv ist dafür sowieso überflüssig.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Mir ist das ganze Thema so latte, ich hab nur keine Lust mich verarschen zu lassen. Glaubt doch euren getürkten Bericht, ich glaub an die VT. Fragt euch mal was das effektiv für einen Unterschied bedeutet für den Alltag, = 0.


Finde du doch erst mal konkret unwiderlegbare Stellen, die den Beweis der "Türkung" klar und deutlich entlarven.
Ansonsten ist die einzige Person, die dich hier verarscht, du selber.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Deine blöden Unterstellungen bringen dir was genau?
> (Außer gewaltige, sinn-entstellende Schreibfehler?)



Sind deine Argumente bereits so schwach, dass du jetzt die Rechtschreibfehler-Karte ziehen musst?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Exakt, einen Platz auf der Ignore Liste.



Danke für das offenkundige Eigeständnis, dass du der Diskussion nicht gewachsen bist.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> In keinem deiner Posts gehst du auf irgend etwas ein, immer nur ein Verweis auf den NIST Bericht, welchen du offensichtlich auswendig kennst und irgendwas aufgezeigt haben willst.



Auf welchen deiner "Zweifel" soll ich denn eingehen, wenn du nie konkret wirst und auf Nachfrage sogar zugibst, den Bericht nie gelesen zu haben?

Wo kommen denn dann deine Zweifel her? Aus der Universität Youtube?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Tut man dies stellst du wieder zur Frage ob  man den Bericht gelesen hat, statt Stellung zu beziehen.



Sagte er und hat auf Nachfrage selbst nie Stellung bezogen. Nennt man wohl Realsatire.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Glaub einfach an den Bericht, es scheint dein Weltbild zu festigen.



Ich habe bisher kein den Bericht entkräftende Gegenbeweis gesehen. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aber misch dich damit besser nicht in Diskussionen ein, die sich auf Tatsachen stützen. Darauf basiert dieser Bericht genauso wenig.



Dann beweis deine Behauptung doch mal endlich. Andauernd sagst du, der Bericht basiere nicht auf Tatsachen. Dann untermauer deiner Behauptung doch mal mit validen Quellen. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, dein Bericht klärt die Art des Zusammenbruchs von WTC 7 nicht,



Doch, dass tut er. Und wie willst du diese Behauptung überhaupt aufstellen, wenn du ihn nie gelesen hast?

Kannst du hellsehen?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> er erzeugt mehr offenen Fragen



Gleiche Frage wie vorher. Wie können offenen Fragen entstehen, wenn man ihn nie gelesen hat?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> und kann damit weder als Beweis, noch als Erklärung für das Geschehene her halten.



Doch, dass kann er. Aber dafür müsste man (oh Wunder) ihn vielleicht vorher mal lesen.

Hey, ich habe den Abschlussbericht zur Germanwings-Katastrophe nie gelesen, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, er stimmt nicht. Weil, wegen ist so 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oder noch einfacher, hier werden Äpfel mit Hilfe von Birnen beschrieben.
> Und du versuchst mir zu erklären woran man Äpfel erkennt?! Mutig....



Und du hattest den Apfel nie in der Hand, geschweige denn je selber gesehen, behauptest aber weiter felsenfest, es wäre kein Apfel.

Das finde ich mutig.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass du offensichtlich nicht in der Lage bist da Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, darum werd ich es dir nochmal erklären:
> 
> Wenn man daran Zweifel hat was am 11. September passierte und davon ausgeht, warum auch immer, das dies ein Inside Job war, *dann sind die offiziellen Berichte leider einfach nichts wert. *



Ich weiß, so tickt jeder VTler. Wenn die Fakten nicht ins Weltbild passen, dann überdenkt der VTler nicht sein Weltbild, er zweifelt halt einfach an den Fakten. Ist ja auch viel leichter.

Zumal ich es mehr als einmal gesagt habe. Wenn man sich kurz auf die Prämise der VTler einlässt (9/11 Inside Job um Angst zu schüren und Vorwand liefern für Antiterrorkrieg), warum brauchte es überhaupt der Sprengung von WTC 7?

Das Ziel (Angst schüren + Vorwand) war bereits um 10:28 New Yorker Ortszeit lange erreicht. Warum sollte die US-Regierung ihren gut inszenierten Komplott riskieren, indem sie 7 Stunden später ein völlig belangloses und den meisten Menschen bis zu diesem Tage unbekanntes Gebäude sprengen?

Warum sollte die größte Militär- und Wirtschaftsmacht nicht in der Lage sein, einen Terroranschlag so zu inszenieren, dass er auch logisch und plausibel ist?

Warum sollten sie dieses Staatsgeheimnis an den BBC oder den Gebäudeeigentümer verraten? Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie du willst, es macht keinen Sinn.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Einfach mal einen Meter weiter denken...



Dann nimm dir diesen Rat doch auch mal zu Herzen und zeige uns nicht ständig das Gegenteil.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> PS: Mir ist das ganze Thema so latte, ich hab nur keine Lust mich verarschen zu lassen. Glaubt doch euren getürkten Bericht, ich glaub an die VT. Fragt euch mal was das effektiv für einen Unterschied bedeutet für den Alltag, = 0.



Na klar ist dir das egal


----------



## -Shorty- (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was für offenbe Fragen gibt es denn noch zum Zusammenrbuch des WTC 7?
> 
> Das Gebäude ist zusammengebrochen, weil in einzelen Stockwerken Brände aufgrund der nicht aktiven Sprinkleranlage nicht gelöscht wurden. Physikalisch lässt sich der Einsturz ohne weiteres erklären, technisch ebenso.


Ja kennt man, darum kommt die Feuerwehr bei Bränden nicht mit Löschwasser sondern nur noch mit Besen und Schaufel. 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Sprengung ist ausgeschlossen, da im weiten Umkreis nichts hörbar.
> "Explosionen" im Inneren können genausogut Verpuffungen gewesen sein - kommt vor.


 Ja klar, DARUM kann man Explosionen komplett ausschließen, logisch.


Two-Face schrieb:


> Einsatz von Thermit ist bestenfalls unwahrscheinlich - wohin soll man das denn legen, wie kommt man da hin?
> Die Frage nach einem Motiv ist dafür sowieso überflüssig.


  Ach, nun wird mit Wahrscheinlichkeit und Motiven argumentiert, auch absolut wasserdicht.

Finde du doch erst mal konkret unwiderlegbare Stellen, die den Beweis der "Türkung" klar und deutlich entlarven.
Ansonsten ist die einzige Person, die dich hier verarscht, du selber.[/QUOTE] 
Klarer Fall. Nur begibst du dich mit deiner Argumentation aufs gleiche Glatteis wie VT' ler in dem du alternative Möglichkeiten von vornherein ausschließt. 

Und auch für dich, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dieses Ereignis von offizieller Seite inszeniert wurde, nützen mir Berichte von offizieller Seite Null um dieses Ereignis aufzuklären. 

Die Probleme der Simulation zum Einsturz des WTC 7 wurden hier bereits genannt und konnten von Niemandem hier erklärt oder gelöst werden. 

Wenn eine Simulation sich nicht mit den Geschehnissen deckt, kann ich diese auch nicht als Erklärung heranziehen. Genau das ist aber geschehen. Gleichzeitig werden die Parameter der Simulation geheim gehalten und niemand ist im Stande die Ergebnisse der Simulation zu prüfen. 

Damit werden Fakten geschaffen die keine sind und eine Überprüfung ausgeschlossen. Wow, wenn das kein Beweis ist.


----------



## Amon (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Gesetzt den Fall das WTC 7 wurde gesprengt, wieso sollte man das tun?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind deine Argumente bereits so schwach, dass du jetzt die Rechtschreibfehler-Karte ziehen musst?



Naja ich versuche ja auf deine Posts eimzugehen, wenn ich dafür aber Raten muss, gehts ganz leicht daneben. Gib dir doch einfach etwas mehr Mühe.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Danke für das offenkundige Eigeständnis, dass du der Diskussion nicht gewachsen bist.


Aha, wirklich eine beeindruckende Argumentation.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf welchen deiner "Zweifel" soll ich denn eingehen, wenn du nie konkret wirst und auf Nachfrage sogar zugibst, den Bericht nie gelesen zu haben?


Daran kann sich niemals etwas ändern, niemals.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn dann deine Zweifel her? Aus der Universität Youtube?


Nö die Bilder gabs live im TV.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sagte er und hat auf Nachfrage selbst nie Stellung bezogen. Nennt man wohl Realsatire.


Nenn es wie du willst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher kein den Bericht entkräftende Gegenbeweis gesehen.


 Zumindest keinen den du nicht als VT entlarvt hättest.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann beweis deine Behauptung doch mal endlich. Andauernd sagst du, der Bericht basiere nicht auf Tatsachen. Dann untermauer deiner Behauptung doch mal mit validen Quellen.


Einfach im Thread mitlesen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, dass tut er. Und wie willst du diese Behauptung überhaupt aufstellen, wenn du ihn nie gelesen hast?


*Gähn*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du hellsehen?


Sag du es mir.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gleiche Frage wie vorher. Wie können offenen Fragen entstehen, wenn man ihn nie gelesen hat?


 schon wieder?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, dass kann er. Aber dafür müsste man (oh Wunder) ihn vielleicht vorher mal lesen.



Wie wärs wenn du mal Mithilfe des Berichtes meine Aussagen konkret widerlegst? Du hast ihn doch gelesen und verstanden, oder? Kann ja so schwer nicht sein.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe den Abschlussbericht zur Germanwings-Katastrophe nie gelesen, aber ich behaupte einfach mal, er stimmt nicht. Weil, wegen ist so [emoji38]


Also ein wenig mehr musst du für eine VT schon bieten. Aber es zeigt ganz gut wie du Argumente auffässt die dir nicht passen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und du hattest den Apfel nie in der Hand, geschweige denn je selber gesehen, behauptest aber weiter felsenfest, es wäre kein Apfel.


Woher weist du, dass das vor dir keine Melone ist?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das finde ich mutig.


Danke.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich weiß, so tickt jeder VTler. Wenn die Fakten nicht ins Weltbild passen, dann überdenkt der VTler nicht sein Weltbild, er zweifelt halt einfach an den Fakten. Ist ja auch viel leichter.


Wenn man das weiß, warum bietest du mir mit deiner Argumentation eine Bühne?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zumal ich es mehr als einmal gesagt habe. Wenn man sich kurz auf die Prämise der VTler einlässt (9/11 Inside Job um Angst zu schüren und Vorwand liefern für Antiterrorkrieg), warum brauchte es überhaupt der Sprengung von WTC 7?


Schwer zu sagen. Entkräftet die widersprüchliche Situation aber nur wenig. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Ziel (Angst schüren + Vorwand) war bereits um 10:28 New Yorker Ortszeit lange erreicht. Warum sollte die US-Regierung ihren gut inszenierten Komplott riskieren, indem sie 7 Stunden später ein völlig belangloses und den meisten Menschen bis zu diesem Tage unbekanntes Gebäude sprengen?


Falls dir das nicht auffällt, dieselbe Frage stellst du oben bereits.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte die größte Militär- und Wirtschaftsmacht nicht in der Lage sein, einen Terroranschlag so zu inszenieren, dass er auch logisch und plausibel ist?


Weil es nicht notwendig ist, etwas plausibel im Ablauf zu gestalten solang ich selbst einen Bericht darüber verfassen kann, der das Geschehen aufklärt. Wochen später errinnert sich doch eh kaum jemand an Details. Da wurde längst zum Krieg gerüstet und der Terror bekam ein Gesicht. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie dieses Staatsgeheimnis an den BBC oder den Gebäudeeigentümer verraten? Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie du willst, es macht keinen Sinn.


Die Belege musste man niemandem verraten, die waren die ganze Zeit einsehbar. Solang niemand etwas hinterfragt gibt es allerdings auch wenig Grund dieses Geschehen erneut zu untersuchen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann nimm dir diesen Rat doch auch mal zu Herzen und zeige uns nicht ständig das Gegenteil.


*Gähn*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na klar ist dir das egal [emoji38]



Jo, ist es.

Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> ....Nö die Bilder gabs live im TV. ...


Ich habe  neulich Copperfield im Fernsehen gesehn, Es gibt doch Zauberer, ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen.... - Sarkasmus Ende - 

Dir ist schon klar, das einzelne,  selektierte und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen  Aufnahmen alles zeigen können?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja kennt man, darum kommt die Feuerwehr bei Bränden nicht mit Löschwasser sondern nur noch mit Besen und Schaufel.


Eigentor.


> _Um 11:30 Uhr wurde den Feuerwehrleuten befohlen, sich aus Sicherheitsgründen vom WTC 7 fernzuhalten.[20] Um 14.30 Uhr ließ die Einsatzleitung der New Yorker Feuerwehr alle Aktivitäten der Rettungsdienste im und um das WTC 7 präventiv einstellen und das Gebäude und seine Umgebung evakuieren._


World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia
Das Gebäude war leerstehend und dazu noch vom Einsturz gefärdet. Regel 1 aller Rettungskräfte (sollte auch für die US-amerikanischen gelten): Selbstschutz.
Es gab ergo keinen logischen Grund für die Feuerwehr in so einem Fall einen Einsatz weiter zu riskieren als notwendig.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja klar, DARUM kann man Explosionen komplett ausschließen, logisch.


Das mit dem "komplett ausschließen" ist ja grade deshalb so lustig, weil ausgerechnet die VTler aufgrund einer Vermutung oder Wahrscheinlichkeit die offizielle Version von vorneherein ausschließen.  


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ach, nun wird mit Wahrscheinlichkeit und Motiven argumentiert, auch absolut wasserdicht.


Das Totschlagargument bezüglich des WTC7 war bisher immer das Motiv: da konnte noch kein VTler sinnvoll gegenargumentieren.
Und gerade "Wahrschienlichkeiten" sind doch der Lieblingskoeffizent aller Verschwörungstheorien.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klarer Fall. Nur begibst du dich mit deiner Argumentation aufs gleiche Glatteis wie VT' ler in dem du alternative Möglichkeiten von vornherein ausschließt.


Ich habe mir die Argumente der VT'ler (übrigens, "alternative Möglichkeiten" klingt schon verdammt verdächtig nach "alternativen Fakten") diesbezüglich angesehen und eben mit den tatsächlichen Fakten verglichen. Ergo, nichts was mich meines Kenntnisstandes überzeugen könnte. Die Geschichte, Physik und allgemeine Logik bestätigen solch "alternative Möglichkeiten" einfach nicht. Wobei man eigentlich nur letzteres bräuchte, um diese "alternativen Möglichkeiten" auszuschließen.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und auch für dich, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass dieses Ereignis von offizieller Seite inszeniert wurde, nützen mir Berichte von offizieller Seite Null um dieses Ereignis aufzuklären.


Was ist das denn bitte für eine Argumentation?
Damit hast du die Begründung der VTler grade selber bestätigt, nämlich von Vornherein etwas auszuschließen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Stadt Bielefeld nicht existiert. Aussagen von Leuten, die schon mal dort waren oder von dort kommen zählen deshalb nicht.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Probleme der Simulation zum Einsturz des WTC 7 wurden hier bereits genannt und konnten von Niemandem hier erklärt oder gelöst werden.
> Wenn eine Simulation sich nicht mit den Geschehnissen deckt, kann ich diese auch nicht als Erklärung heranziehen. Genau das ist aber geschehen. Gleichzeitig werden die Parameter der Simulation geheim gehalten und niemand ist im Stande die Ergebnisse der Simulation zu prüfen.


Wieder so eine Prämisse.
Wo deckt sich die Simulation denn nicht mit den Geschehnissen?
Dass alles hunderprozentig übereinstimt, geht überhaupt nicht, deswegen nennt man es _Simulation_.
Übrigens wurden gewisse Parameter veröffentlicht, im einzelnen nachzulesen, hier: About the Disaster and Failure Studies Program | NIST


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Damit werden Fakten geschaffen die keine sind und eine Überprüfung ausgeschlossen. Wow, wenn das kein Beweis ist.


Wo schaffen denn bitte die Verschwörungstheorien dazu Fakten?
Fakten auf Grundlage von widersprüchlichen Aussagen und Beobachtungen, die sich auch ganz anders erklären lassen?
Wow, wenn das keine Beweise sind...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe  neulich Copperfield im Fernsehen gesehn, Es gibt doch Zauberer, ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gehen.
> 
> Dir ist schon klar, das einzelne,  selektierte und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen  Aufnahmen alles zeigen können?


Neulich? Halte ich für ausgeschlossen. 

Kann schon sein das alle Sendern damals dieselben Fakeaufnahmen gezeigt haben. Das betrifft dann aber auch die, die meinen hier die Wahrheit zu kennen. 

Wow, damit hast du weder pro noch contra bedient, klasse Post.
Hauptsache was gesagt. ^^


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eigentor.
> 
> World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia
> Das Gebäude war leerstehend und dazu noch vom Einsturz gefärdet. Regel 1 aller Rettungskräfte (sollte auch für die US-amerikanischen gelten): Selbstschutz.
> Es gab ergo keinen logischen Grund für die Feuerwehr in so einem Fall einen Einsatz weiter zu riskieren als notwendig.



Liest du deine Zitate eigentlich auch?
Was lief den da nun zwischen 11.30 und 14.30?

Der Ausschluss der offiziellen Version kommt dadurch, dass es als ein Inside Job vermutet wird und die fehlende Prüfbarkeit der Simulation, obwohl diese unter denselben Parametern dieselben Ergebnisse liefern müsste. Weshalb man diese Parameter verheimlicht erschließt sich einfach nicht.

Sry 4 DP, bedingt durch die Unterhaltung. Falls ein Mod die Muße hat das zusammen zu führen wäre ich dankbar, wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amon schrieb:


> Gesetzt den Fall das WTC 7 wurde gesprengt, wieso sollte man das tun?



Na weil die Zerstörung der Twin Towers und der Angriff aufs Pentagon offensichtlich nicht ausgereicht haben. Deshalb hatte irgendeiner der Verschwörer um 17:20 (7 Stunden nachdem der Nordturm eingestürzt ist) gesagt, lasst uns das mal sprengen. 

Ist doch logisch


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na weil die Zerstörung der Twin Towers und der Angriff aufs Pentagon offensichtlich nicht ausgereicht haben. Deshalb hatte irgendeiner der Verschwörer um 17:20 (7 Stunden nachdem der Nordturm eingestürzt ist) gesagt, lasst uns das mal sprengen.
> 
> Ist doch logisch



Das wurde nur gesprengt weil ihnen die Marschflugkörper ausgegangen sind, die wurden schon alle am Pentagon aufgebraucht.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Liest du deine Zitate eigentlich auch?
> Was lief den da nun zwischen 11.30 und 14.30?


Steht im offiziellen Bericht, den du ja für nichtig erklärst und nicht plausibel hältst:
http://ws680.nist.gov/publication/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=101049
Aber mitlerweile wissen wir ja alle, dass du den nicht gelesen hast.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Der Ausschluss der offiziellen Version kommt dadurch, dass es als ein Inside Job vermutet wird und die fehlende Prüfbarkeit der Simulation, obwohl diese unter denselben Parametern dieselben Ergebnisse liefern müsste. Weshalb man diese Parameter verheimlicht erschließt sich einfach nicht.


Ich habe dir eine Verlinkung geliefert. Da werden schonmal Parameter aufgezeigt. Im offiziellen Bericht habe ich ebenfalls Parameter zur Simulation gesehen.
Hättest du den gelesen...ach, vergiss' es.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wow, damit hast du weder pro noch contra bedient, klasse Post.


Verstehst Du nicht, dass es offene Kritik an Deiner Aussage war "Ich habe es im Fernsehen gesehen?
Fernsehen ist Unterhaltung, aber kaum geeignet, Fakten zu vermitteln.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na weil die Zerstörung der Twin Towers und der Angriff aufs Pentagon offensichtlich nicht ausgereicht haben. Deshalb hatte irgendeiner der Verschwörer um 17:20 (7 Stunden nachdem der Nordturm eingestürzt ist) gesagt, lasst uns das mal sprengen.
> 
> Ist doch logisch [emoji38]


Höhö..Man muss natürlich alles erklären können wenn man Zweifel an der dargestellten Version hat, is klar. 

Gegenfrage:  Wie haben die Ausweisdokumente der mutmaßlichen Attentäter diesen Aufprall, die Stahl-schmelzende Hitze  überstanden und wurden trotz Einschlags in hundert Metern Höhe in unmittelbarer Nähe  gefunden? 

Während beim Pentagon plötzlich das Flugzeug verschwand und Feuer auch nicht zum Einsturz einer einzelnen Wand führte?

Und warum sind einige der mutmaßlichen Täter am Leben?

Stell ich deine Meinung in Frage weil du diese Fragen nicht beantworten könntest?  

Ich denke nicht. Du darfst hier gern mit mir diskutieren, aber meine Ansichten bilde ich mir selbst.
Genauso respektiere ich deinen Standpunkt, also wärs doch schön wenn wir uns über die Sache unterhalten statt dem Anderen Ignoranz und Dummheit zu unterstellen. 

Wenn du soweit bist geh ich gern wieder auf dich ein.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Verstehst Du nicht, dass es offene Kritik an Deiner Aussage war "Ich habe es im Fernsehen gesehen?
> Fernsehen ist Unterhaltung, aber kaum geeignet, Fakten zu vermitteln.


Komplett OT. Gehts dir nun besser? Und jaaaaa alles Fake, nur Unterhaltung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja ich versuche ja auf deine Posts eimzugehen, wenn ich dafür aber Raten muss, gehts ganz leicht daneben. Gib dir doch einfach etwas mehr Mühe.



Komisch, außer dir muss da keiner "raten". Und es bleibt dabei, wenn man auf der Rechtschreibung anderer rumhackt, sind die eigenen "Argumente" wohl nicht sehr stark.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aha, wirklich eine beeindruckende Argumentation.



Ich weiß. Rate mal, wo ich mir das abgeguckt habe.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Daran kann sich niemals etwas ändern, niemals.



Ich weiß. Deine angebliche Suche nach der Wahrheit ist nämlich keine. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nö die Bilder gabs live im TV.



Achso und Bilder aus dem TV ersetzen natürlich Fachwissen von Experten. Wozu gibt es überhaupt einen Abschlussbericht. 

Shorty hat es im TV gesehen, dass *muss* alles ganz anders gewesen sein. Fall abgeschlossen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nenn es wie du willst.



Das gedenke ich zu tun.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Zumindest keinen den du nicht als VT entlarvt hättest.



Richtig. Leere Behauptungen und Theorie, die jedes Grundprinzip wissenschaftlicher Arbeit ignorieren, sind auch das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie stehen.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Einfach im Thread mitlesen.



Habe ich. Du redest ständig von "Zweifel" und "Unstimmigkeiten" im Abschlussbericht. Auf Nachfrage kannst du lediglich einwerfen, dass dir die Bilder nicht passen.

Wow, das entkräftet den Abschlussbericht natürlich sofort.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> *Gähn*



Bist du müde, geh ins Bett.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sag du es mir.



Offensichtlich. Du kannst Berichte in Zweifel ziehen und daran Fehler finden, ohne sie gelesen zu haben.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> schon wieder?



Immer und immer wieder. Bist du die Bereitschaft zeigst, dich mal wirklich weiterzubilden. Ansonsten gebe ich dir deinen Rat gerne zurück.

"Misch dich besser nicht in Diskussionen ein, die sich auf Tatsachen stützen"



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du mal Mithilfe des Berichtes meine Aussagen konkret widerlegst? Du hast ihn doch gelesen und verstanden, oder? Kann ja so schwer nicht sein.



Welche Aussagen denn? Dafür müsstest du ja erstmal konkret werden. Außerdem verdreh hier nicht die Vorgehensweise.

Du hast Zweifel an dem Bericht. Dann liefer doch auch mal ab und konkretisiere diese Zweifel. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ein wenig mehr musst du für eine VT schon bieten. Aber es zeigt ganz gut wie du Argumente auffässt die dir nicht passen.



Der Absturz der Germanwingsmaschine sah nicht so aus, wie ich bisher Abstürze gesehen habe.

Na, das müsste doch deinem "Anspruch" genügen oder? So, jetzt entkräfte mal meine Ansichten mit dem offiziellen Abschlussbericht.

Aber ich behaupte einfach, dass der nicht stimmt, ohne jemals zu sagen, warum.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Woher weist du, dass das vor dir keine Melone ist?



Hmm, rate doch mal, wo du das nachlesen könntest?



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Danke.



Bitte.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn man das weiß, warum bietest du mir mit deiner Argumentation eine Bühne?



Ich biete hier überhaupt keine Bühne. Ich bin nicht der Forenbetreiber.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Entkräftet die widersprüchliche Situation aber nur wenig.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass der NIST Bericht das schon tut. Doch tut es. Einfach mal (wie waren deine Worte noch gleich?):

"Einfach mal einen Meter weiter denken..."



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Falls dir das nicht auffällt, dieselbe Frage stellst du oben bereits.



Ich weiß. Falls es dir nicht auffällt, du hast noch keine richtige Antwort gegegeben. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weil es nicht notwendig ist, etwas plausibel im Ablauf zu gestalten solang ich selbst einen Bericht darüber verfassen kann, der das Geschehen aufklärt. Wochen später errinnert sich doch eh kaum jemand an Details.



Genau, dass wird die Öffentlichkeit auch überhaupt nicht interessieren.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da wurde längst zum Krieg gerüstet und der Terror bekam ein Gesicht.



Etwas das man auch mit viel weniger Aufwand und viel weniger Risiko der Enttarnung erreicht hätte. Aber die "böhse" US-Regierung hat den größten Terroranschlag der Welt inszeniert. 

Ein Anschlag auf irgendeine Militärbasis hätte es natürlich nie getan...



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Die Belege musste man niemandem verraten, die waren die ganze Zeit einsehbar. Solang niemand etwas hinterfragt gibt es allerdings auch wenig Grund dieses Geschehen erneut zu untersuchen.



Ach, der BBC und der Gebäudeeigentümer waren von Anfang in der Sache involviert oder wie?

Und warum sollte man auch etwas hinterfragen, dass abgeschlossen ist? Ach warte, dafür müsste man den Bericht ja erstmal lesen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> *Gähn*



Siehe zuvor. Wenn müde, dann schlafen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Jo, ist es.
> 
> Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente ...



Das fasst deine bisherigen Argumente ziemlich gut zusammen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Komplett OT. .


Nein, eine Bewertung Deiner Quellen


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, eine Bewertung Deiner Quellen


Auf die damalige Berichterstattung stützen sich nahezu alle Quellen. Wie sollte das auch anders gehen. Lächerlich, keiner von uns beiden war live dabei, damit stützen wir uns letztlich auf dieselben Quellen. Völlig sinnfreie Argumentation, wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:  Wie haben die Ausweisdokumente der mutmaßlichen Attentäter diesen Aufprall, die Stahl-schmelzende Hitze  überstanden und wurden trotz Einschlags in hundert Metern Höhe in unmittelbarer Nähe  gefunden?



Worms Survived Space Shuttle Crash - CBS News

Wie konnte das passieren? Ganz einfach. Es gibt Zufälle.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Während beim Pentagon plötzlich das Flugzeug verschwand und Feuer auch nicht zum Einsturz einer einzelnen Wand führte?



Bauweise Pentagon =/= Bauweise World Trade Center.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und warum sind einige der mutmaßlichen Täter am Leben?



Sind sie nicht. Ähnliche klingende Namen und Fehler bei der Übertragung der Schreibweise. Dieser Punkt ist schon lange widerlegt.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Stell ich deine Meinung in Frage weil du diese Fragen nicht beantworten könntest?



Du darfst doch deine Meinung haben, die macht dir niemand streitig. Am aller wenigsten ich. Nur musst du damit leben, dass andere Leute das anders sehen.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Du darfst hier gern mit mir diskutieren, aber meine Ansichten bilde ich mir selbst.



Was dein gutes Recht ist.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genauso respektiere ich deinen Standpunkt, also wärs doch schön wenn wir uns über die Sache unterhalten statt dem Anderen Ignoranz und Dummheit zu unterstellen.



Nö, genau da hört es nämlich auf. Wenn jemand mir permanent erzählen will, die Erde sei flach und er auf Nachfrage auch kein Buch lesen will, das ihm das Gegenteil beweisen würde, muss ich diese Person nicht ernst nehmen. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn du soweit bist geh ich gern wieder auf dich ein.



Du kannst tun und lassen, was du willst.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:  Wie haben die Ausweisdokumente der mutmaßlichen Attentäter diesen Aufprall, die Stahl-schmelzende Hitze  überstanden und wurden trotz Einschlags in hundert Metern Höhe in unmittelbarer Nähe  gefunden?


In unmittelbarer Nähe? 
So wie ich das in Erfahrung beracht habe, wurden die Ausweise einige Straßen weiter gefunden. Bekanntlich sind Trümmer der Flugzeuge viele Blocks weiter im Umkreis aufgetaucht...


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Während beim Pentagon plötzlich das Flugzeug verschwand und Feuer auch nicht zum Einsturz einer einzelnen Wand führte?


1. Das Flugzeug ist nicht "verschwunden"
2. Die Wand _ist_ eingestürzt 
Wie kommst du zu diesen Behauptungen?


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und warum sind einige der mutmaßlichen Täter am Leben?


Von welchen der mutmaßlichen Täter redest du bitte?
Die 19, die vom FBI aufgelistet wurden, sind alle bei den Anschlägen ums Leben gekommen.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genauso respektiere ich deinen Standpunkt,


Du respektierst irgend' einen Standpunkt?
Sorry, aber den Eindruck habe ich ehrglichgesagt nicht immer. Du beschwerst dich, über Abfälligkeiten einiger bezüglich der Verschwörungstheorien, hast selber aber damit offengestanden auch nicht grade gegeizt...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Auf die damalige Berichterstattung stützen sich nahezu alle Quellen. Wie sollte das auch anders gehen. Lächerlich, keiner von uns beiden war live dabei, damit stützen wir uns letztlich auf dieselben Quellen. Völlig sinnfreie Argumentation, wieder.



Du warst doch derselbe der diese fadenscheinige "Quelle" zum Marschflugkörper aufs Pentagon damals gepostet hat oder täusche ich mich da?
Jedenfalls finde ich den Thread leider nicht mehr, mit den Posts zu dieser tollen Theorie mit dem Marschflugkörper...hast du die Seite von damals zufällig noch?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Damit hast du die Begründung der VTler grade selber bestätigt, nämlich von Vornherein etwas auszuschließen.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Stadt Bielefeld nicht existiert. Aussagen von Leuten, die schon mal dort waren oder von dort kommen zählen deshalb nicht.



Die von Bielefeldern zählen natürlich nicht, die könnten ja auch von woanders herkommen.

Das ist das gleiche, als würde die Polizei den Mörder fragen, ob er es war. Natürlich wird der nein sagen, aber ist das ein Beweis für seine Unschuld?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die von Bielefeldern zählen natürlich nicht, die könnten ja auch von woanders herkommen.
> 
> Das ist das gleiche, als würde die Polizei den Mörder fragen, ob er es war. Natürlich wird der nein sagen, aber ist das ein Beweis für seine Unschuld?


Du erkennst den Fehler in der Logik grade nicht oder?
Der Bielefelder sagt, er ist der Bielefelder. Man glaubt ihm nicht, weil man ja davon ausgeht, dass die Stadt Bielefeld nicht exisitert - auch wenn er die Sparrenburg detailliert beschreiben kann.

Und wer benennt bitteschön den Mörder? Der Vergleich hinkt aber ganz gewaltig.
Es geht um das grundsätzliche Ausschließen von Fakten, nur weil diese von der offiziellen Seite stammen. 
Solch' Argumentationslogik erinnert mich an Kleinkinder .
Oder an einen gewissen, derzeit amtierenden US-Präsidenten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naja, wenn die offizielle Seite aber gerade lügt und das verschleiern will, wird sie es natürlich nicht zugeben und ihre Berichte dementsprechend fälschen.

Der Vergleich ist absolut passend. Natürlich kann er die Stadt beschreiben. Wenn es sie nicht gäbe, dann beschreibt er gerade eine fiktive Stadt. Das wird man ihm in dem Fall aber auch nicht abkaufen.

Es geht um das grundsätzliche Ausschließen von Fakten von der Seite, die man beschuldigt. Wie mit dem Abgasskandal, da würde man auch nicht die Hersteller um einen Bericht bitten, wie sehr sie gerade bescheißen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die offizielle Seite aber gerade lügt und das verschleiern will, wird sie es natürlich nicht zugeben und ihre Berichte dementsprechend fälschen.


Wer sagt, dass die offizielle Seite in dem Fall lügt?
Beweise?
Fakten?
Von den so genannten "VTlern" kam bis heute noch nichts restlos überzeugendes.


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist absolut passend. Natürlich kann er die Stadt beschreiben. Wenn es sie nicht gäbe, dann beschreibt er gerade eine fiktive Stadt. Das wird man ihm in dem Fall aber auch nicht abkaufen.


Die Sache mit der "Bielefeld-Verschwörung" ist ja grade ein beliebtes Mittel, um die Argumentationsweise von Verschwörungstheorien rauszustellen. Hast du es selber gesehen? Nein, also muss es auch nicht stimmen.
In dem Beispiel hätte ein VTler einfach alles abgestritten, egal wie detailliert jemand die Stadt Bielefeld beschreiben kann, es geht dabei ja darum, dass alles offizielle grundsätzlich falsch ist.
Und so argumentierten die meisten insbesondere im Fall 9/11.


plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Es geht um das grundsätzliche Ausschließen von Fakten von der Seite, die man beschuldigt. Wie mit dem Abgasskandal, da würde man auch nicht die Hersteller um einen Bericht bitten, wie sehr sie gerade bescheißen.


Als unpassend empfand ich den Verlgeich mit dem Mord.
Der setzt voraus, dass die "offizielle Seite" automatisch in dem Fall der "Mörder" ist und offizielle Berichterstattung sich auf dessen Aussagen verlassen würde.
Genau das ist aber die Grundannahme, welche Fakten grundsätzlich ausschließen.^^

Guck dir mal an, wie viele Bücher und sonstige Publikationen zu dem Thema 9/11 veröffentlicht wurden. Allein von den Verschwörungsanhängern dürften es mitlerweile bald über 1000 sein.
Wenn ich jetzt die Logik der Verschwörungstheoretiker anwenden würde, dann könnte ich sagen, dass 9/11 eigentlich sogar ein Werk eben jener Verschwörungstheoretiker sein könnte.
Warum?
Aufmerksamkeit, Geld. Eine "Verschwörungslobby"? Ist da nach keiner draufgekommen? Guck dich mal im Kopp-Verlag um, die Bücher dort sind nicht umsonst und es gibt Käufer dafür. Ein Schelm, wer sich böses dabei denkt...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und wieder wird auf eine haarsträubende VT zurückgegriffen um sich nicht zur eigentlichen VT äußern zu müssen. Dabei ist die Liste der Inside Jobs lang und der Abschlussbericht in sich fragwürdig. Aber natürlich muss man solche offiziellen Berichte niemals hinterfragen, schon gar nicht bei der US-Regierung. Da steht die Wahrheit doch immer an erster Stelle.





Leob12 schrieb:


> Du warst doch derselbe der diese fadenscheinige "Quelle" zum Marschflugkörper aufs Pentagon damals gepostet hat oder täusche ich mich da?
> Jedenfalls finde ich den Thread leider nicht mehr, mit den Posts zu dieser tollen Theorie mit dem Marschflugkörper...hast du die Seite von damals zufällig noch?



Nein, die Halbwertszeit solcher Websiten ist eigenartiger Weise extrem kurz. Weiß auch nicht wieso du diese "fadenscheinige" Quelle nennst, oder hier auf Teufel komm raus wieder OT diskutierst. 

Mit deiner Art dich darüber lustig zu machen verspielst du leider die Chance auf den Link. Stattdessen rate ich dir, sich mal mit Google zu befassen.[emoji3]


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Man sollte offizielle Berichte in erster Linie erstmal lesen, bevor man sie hinterfragt. Vorallem sollte man die "fragwürdigen" Stellen auf Nachfrage auch benennen können.

Soviel dazu, wie manche es hier mit der "Wahrheit" halten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Auf die damalige Berichterstattung stützen sich nahezu alle Quellen. Wie sollte das auch anders gehen. Lächerlich, keiner von uns beiden war live dabei, damit stützen wir uns letztlich auf dieselben Quellen. Völlig sinnfreie Argumentation, wieder.


Und hier werden unterschiedliche Vorgehensweisen unseres Handelns und Denkens offenbart.
Es mag sein, dass diese hunderttausenden Youtube-Universität Quellen sich alle auch eine 
handvoll Videos beziehen. Für eine Fundierte Analyse bedarf es mehr, viel mehr.

Kennst Du die Baupläne der Gebäude, verstehst Du sie, hast Du Strukturberechnungen der
Flugzeuge, etc. Im Video sahen wir von außen, dass eine Menge Gebäude eingestürzt sind. 
In fundierten Analyeberichten findest Du eine Beschreibung, was im nicht von außen sicht-
baren Bereich passierte. Darum der Vergleich zu Copperfield. Von außen betrachtet ist es
Zauberei, analysiert man es mit Wissen von innen, ist es einfach zu erklären.

Darum gebe ich rein gar nichts auf irgendwelche Internetschwätzer, von denen man keine
Reputation kennt, geschweige den realen Namen. Was sie betreiben sind wilde spekulationen
auf Basis von oft schlechten Video, dazu wird nach Bedarf weggelassen, umgedichtet etc.
Wenn es Dir Spaß macht, dieses "Unwissen", diese Witznachrichten, zu verbreiten. dann mach
es. Andere halten sich lieber an fundierte Berichte von richtigen Universitäten, die nicht mit
einem flüchtigen Blick, sondern mit monatilanger Arbeit die Attentate nachgestellt und berechnet
haben. Deren Ergebnissen traue ich. Sie sind eindeutig. Sie sagen aber nichts dazu aus, wer im
Flugzeug saß  und wer Geld für die Anschläge gab. Das heraus zu finden ist nicht Aufgabe der
Physik.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dabei ist die Liste der Inside Jobs lang und der Abschlussbericht in sich fragwürdig.



Willst du nicht mal langsam damit aufhören? Du machst dich selbst wirklich mehr als lächerlich dauernd etwas als fragwürdig zu bezeichnen dessen Inhalt du nicht einmal kennst.

Ist ja schon so als würdest du sagen Computerspiele sind böse und bringen nur Mörder und Amokläufer hervor ohne auch nur selbst jemals eines gespielt zu haben und sich mit der Materie wirklich auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Aber da Frontal21 das ja im Fernsehn sagt und anhand irgendwelche dubiosen Quellen meint belegen zu können, was du selbst auch nicht nachvollziehen kannst, muss es wohl die "Wahrheit" sein...



			
				-plutoniumsulfat- schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um das grundsätzliche Ausschließen von Fakten von der Seite, die man beschuldigt.



Also wen es hier noch um Fakten geht bin ich Saddam Hussein.
Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr um Fakten, sonst würde man nicht dauernd jegliche Fakten direkt abschmettern und abblocken, oder sich weigern sie zu lesen...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Willst du nicht mal langsam damit aufhören? Du machst dich selbst wirklich mehr als lächerlich dauernd etwas als fragwürdig zu bezeichnen dessen Inhalt du nicht einmal kennst.
> 
> Ist ja schon so als würdest du sagen Computerspiele sind böse und bringen nur Mörder und Amokläufer hervor ohne auch nur selbst jemals eines gespielt zu haben und sich mit der Materie wirklich auseinander gesetzt zu haben. Aber da Frontal21 das ja im Fernsehn sagt und anhand irgendwelche dubiosen Quellen meint belegen zu können, was du selbst auch nicht nachvollziehen kannst, muss es wohl die "Wahrheit" sein...
> 
> ...



Was sollen deine Unterstellungen bringen? Kannst du irgendwas davon belegen?

Scheinbar nicht, sonst müsstest du keine OT-Beispiele für deine Argumentation heranziehen. 

Zu schade aber auch.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Und wieder wird auf eine haarsträubende VT zurückgegriffen um sich nicht zur eigentlichen VT äußern zu müssen. Dabei ist die Liste der Inside Jobs lang und der Abschlussbericht in sich fragwürdig. Aber natürlich muss man solche offiziellen Berichte niemals hinterfragen, schon gar nicht bei der US-Regierung. Da steht die Wahrheit doch immer an erster Stelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich brauche deinen Link nicht, und den zu suchen ist Zeitverschwendung. 
Bevor du mir nahelegst, mich mit Google zu beschäftigen, beschäftige du dich lieber mit Quellenkritik. 
Warum sie so fadenscheinig ist, habe ich damals erklärt. Hast du anscheinend nicht verstanden, oder wolltest es nicht. Denn dann müsstest du mir recht geben und gestehst damit ein, falsch zu liegen. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hallo shorty,

ich gebe Dir mal ein Beispiel welches Du hoffentlich verstehst und selber erkennst, wo die massiven Fehler und Behauptungen liegt. Aber genauso, wie ich gleich argumentieren werden, "argumentieren" typische VTLer. Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Autounfälle.

_Wir alle wissen ja, dass bei Autounfällen niemand stirbt. Zumindest alle, die ich kenne, berichten davon, dass sie schon mal Unfälle hatten, aber das gibt immer nur Kratzer am Auto und Dellen. Alle, mit denen ich gesprochen habe leben natürlich noch, da ist keiner bei einem Unfall gestorben! Ein Auto ist aus Stahl, Stahl ist das festeste, was es gibt, wie sollte man also im Auto sterben. Neulich gab es aber angeblich einen Unfall, bei dem Menschen gestorben sind, und das muss eindeutig ein Attatat gewesen sein. Das wird von denen da oben aber alles verheimlich, damit wir alle das wahre Ausmaß der Attentate nicht mitbekommen.

In diesem als Unfall getarnten Attentat hat man im Video eindeutig gesehen, dass im Auto eine Sprengung stattgefunden hat. Aus dem Lenkrad kam gegen gesetzt zur Fahrrichtung ein Sack auf den Fahrer, daran ist dieser erstickt und hat einen Unfall gehabt, der ansonsten wie immer nur ein paar Beulen erzeugte. In das Auto wurden Mikrotermiten gesetzt, dazu gab es neulich eine Reportage, dass Heuschrecken ferngesteuert werden können. Der US-Geheimdienst hat auch kleine Termiten mit der Technik ausgerüstet haben und die dringen in die Autos ein, die gesprengt werden sollen._

Ungefähr auf dem Niveau bewegen sich die Aussagen der VTLer mit Dingen wie _"Stahl schmilst nicht im Feuer", "weil die Fenster aus dem Gebäude flogen, muss es gesprengt worden sein" _etc.

Sent from my R2D2 using Plappatalk


----------



## Gast20170724 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Atta*tat .



Ich glaube, du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit in diesem Thread verbracht, wenn du schon einen Namen der Attentäter in eines deiner Wörter einbaust.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast eindeutig zu viel Zeit in diesem Thread verbracht, wenn du schon einen Namen der Attentäter in eines deiner Wörter einbaust.



Ich denke eher, dass das eine Verschwörung ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was sollen deine Unterstellungen bringen?



Ach jetzt ist es also wieder eine Unterstellung das du den NIST Bericht nicht gelesen hast, aber andauernd behauptest er sei fragwürdig`? 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kannst du irgendwas davon belegen?



Kannst du den irgendwas davon wiederlegen was im NIST Bericht steht und belegen was du als dubiose Quellen für Unstimmigkeiten angibst?

Nein?

Zu Schade aber auch...


----------



## -Shorty- (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ist der Groschen immer noch nicht gefallen? 
Diese VT geht von einem Inside Job aus, sowas hebelt man nicht mit offiziellen Berichten aus. Das wäre ein Widerspruch in sich. Darum ist es umso witziger wie hier darauf gepocht wird den Inhalt zu kennen. Das ist für einen VT' ler komplett wertfrei,  da die offizielle Seite ja unter Verdacht steht. 

😂


----------



## Grestorn (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mit der Argumentation dürfte sich ein Mensch, der des Mordes angeklagt ist, sich nie verteidigen. 

Dass man seinen Ausführungen nicht unbesehen glaubt, ist ja ok. Aber wenn er Beweise bringt, argumentiert wieso er nicht der Mörder sein kann, ein Alibi präsentiert, einen anderen Verdächtigen präsentiert usw., all das darf man nicht berücksichtigen, weil er selbst des Mordes angeklagt ist? Dieser Logik kann ich beim besten Willen nicht folgen. 

Du machst es Dir viel zu leicht, in dem Du Dir nicht mal die Mühe machst, die 'offiziellen' Argumentationen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und ausschließlich den VT Argumenten folgst (ohne deren Plausibilität im Geringsten zu prüfen übrigens!)

Genauer: Du hast Dir Deine Meinung bereits fest gefasst und willst gar nicht in Gefahr geraten, dass Du Dich selbst in Frage stellen müsstest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Diese VT geht von einem Inside Job aus, sowas hebelt man nicht mit offiziellen Berichten aus.


Mag ja sein, dass die Flugzeuge von irgend einem Geheimdienst in das WTC gesteuert wurden. Kann ich mir vorstellen.
aber warum sollte man dann irgend einen Blödsinn mit Sprengen machen? Das ist der hanebüchene Mist. Immer noch 
nicht verstanden? Ich sachs ja, Copperfield ist ein richtiger Zauberer, vermutlich von einem Geheimdienst gesteuert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Schön bequem. Man lehnt alles ab, was nicht ins Welbild passt, kommt aber nie in die Verlegenheit Beweise vorlegen zu müssen.

Alles was nicht passt, gehört halt einfach zur "Verschwörung" und ist "Unglaubwürdig". Und da wunderst du dich, dass dich mit so einem Maßstab niemand ernst nimmt?


----------



## Leob12 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist der Groschen immer noch nicht gefallen?
> Diese VT geht von einem Inside Job aus, sowas hebelt man nicht mit offiziellen Berichten aus. Das wäre ein Widerspruch in sich. Darum ist es umso witziger wie hier darauf gepocht wird den Inhalt zu kennen. Das ist für einen VT' ler komplett wertfrei,  da die offizielle Seite ja unter Verdacht steht.
> 
> 😂



Nenne einfach die "strittigen" Passagen...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nur weil etwas effektiv ist, ist es noch lange nicht günstig. Darum wird bei einem Abriss in normaler Größenordnung auch die günstigsten Mittel zum Einsatz kommen. Wie günstig Thermit ist kann man sich wohl denken.



Einige Leute können sich das denken, ja. Du offensichtlich nicht. Hier als kleine Hilfsstellung der erste Google-Shopping-Link...:
6 €/kg
Das Zeug ist so harmlos, dass es nicht einmal als Gefahrgut gilt und per Paket verschickt werden kann.



> Es geht auch nicht um eine Explosivwirkung sondern das Schmelzen. Die Wahrgenommenen Explosionen der Augenzeugen sind die Initialzündungen der Anzündmittel.



Explosive Anzündmittel???
Thermit kannst du mit einer Wunderkerze anzünden, da brauchst du keine Explosivstoffe. Genauer: Mit einer Sprengkapsel würde es überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Thermit hat eine relativ hohe Wärmekapazität, eine kleine Explosion würde es überhaupt nicht auf Zündtemperatur erhitzen. Außerdem brennt es sehr langsam ab (mehrere Minuten für eine Ladung die einen Stahlträger nenneswert erwärmen würde) und eine Sprengladung würde alles, was nicht in Millisekunden explodiert, einfach nur in der Landschaft verteilen.



> Eine herkömmliche Explosion hätte enorme Ausmaße haben müssen, da geb ich dir Recht.



Schon wieder falsch. Stahlträger kriegst du mit ziemlich kleinen Schneidladungen durchtrennt, für einen unkontrollierten Einsturz musst du weitem nicht alle Träger mit 100%iger Sicherheit erwischen und das WTC war allgemein recht Materialeffizienz gebaut. Ich würde Daumen*Pi weniger als 5 kg pro Träger (ggf. weniger als 3) und nicht mehr als 50 Träger rechnen. Das wäre im Vergleich zum Einstürzenden Gebäude nicht viel Energie, auch wenn es natürlich für die dünne Fassade reichen würde.
Aber: Egal was auch immer man nimmt um die Stahlträger zu zerstören - man muss erst die Betonummantelung wegmachen. Die war zwar nicht dick/brandsicher, aber eine kleine, tragbare Ladung hat eben nicht die Energiemenge von dutzenden Tonnen Kerosin. In ein paar cm Beton wäre jede Wirkung verpufft, ein Gebäude muss für eine Sprengung vorbereitet werden. (Und für Termit-Erweichung sowieso. Da müsste man vermutlich erst einmal passende Schalen anschweißen, in denen sich das flüssige Termit sammeln kann, sonst heizt es die Träger überhaupt nicht auf und fällt einfach auf den Boden.)




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da du dich da etwas fest zu beißen scheinst, es gibt durchaus noch andere Technik und Gewerke in zentralen Teilen des Gebäudes. Das beginnt bei Strom, Wasser, Telekommunikation, Be- Entlüftung, Brandmeldeanlagen bis hin zur Schädlingsbekämpfung.



Und kein einziger davon stemmt Wände auf.




plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die zwei hohen triffst du mit Fliegern - klar. Die vier kleinen darunter sind unter den Trümmern ohnehin abrissreif, nur das weiter entfernt stehende Gebäude, was von Trümmern vermutlich nicht groß erwischt werden wird, muss dann so mitgenommen werden.



Alle Gebäude teilten sich ein Fundament und das war schwer beschädigt, die Fassade war komplett im Arsch und WTC 7 stand auf ziemlich teurem Baugrund. Selbst wenn die Schäden nicht für einen Einsturz gereicht hätten - es wieder sicher nutzbar zu machen wäre teurer gewesen, als abzureißen und neu zu bauen. Sowas nennt man finanziellen Totalschaden.




OField schrieb:


> Nur dass WTC 7 aus "Propaganda"-sicht völlig irrelevant ist. Viele Menschen, die sich nicht aktiv mit 911 auseinandergesetzt haben, wissen nicht einmal das WTC 7 eingestürzt ist (ich habe da irgendwie die zahl 47% im Kopf, müsste aber nochmal nachschauen. Dr. Ganser hatte sie in einen seiner Vorträge aus einer Umfrage zitiert.). Medial hat WTC 7 daher null Relevanz.



Ich würde zu behaupten wagen dass 95% der Leute, die nie vor Ort waren (und das dürften wiederum 95% der Weltbevölkerung sein) ohne die VTler heute auf die Frage "wieviele Gebäude hatte das WTC?" mit "2" antworten würden.




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Höhö..Man muss natürlich alles erklären können wenn man Zweifel an der dargestellten Version hat, is klar.



Ja, muss man. Wenn man eine komplette Erklärung in die Tonne treten möchte, dann sollte man eine bessere Erklärung bieten können. Eine bessere Erklärung für alles. Du hast bislang nicht einmal versucht, den offiziellen Bericht zu widerlegen. Du hast dir eine kleine Ecke herausgepickt und für diese eine deiner Meinung nach bessere, aber zum gesamten letzten Bericht inkompatible These in den Raum gestellt. Selbst wenn diese in diesem einen Punkt tatsächlich besser wäre (ist sie nicht), müsste man noch den gesamten Rest erklären. Sonst hast du nur aus einer kleinen Unsicherheit eine riesen Erklärungslücke gemacht.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Dieser Logik kann ich beim besten Willen nicht folgen.



Das ist schon ein Stück weit typische Alice Schwarzer Logik, ein Mann ist immer erst einmal für schuldig zu erachten. ("Ein Mann der einer Vergewaltigung angeklagt ist ist direkt als schuldig anzusehen und er muss beweisen das er nicht die Vergewaltigung begangen hat, dann erst kann man evt. über seine Unschuld reden").

Gleiches macht er hier mit 9/11. Die US-Regierung kann nur schuldig sein, z.B. WT 7 gesprengt zu haben bis sie bewiesen hat das sie es nicht gemacht haben kann, was sie nicht kann, da alle offiziellen Beweise und Fakten seitens der Regierung unglaubwürdig sind, erst dann kann man sie evt. für "unschuldig" erachten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Stück weit typische Alice Schwarzer Logik, ein Mann ist immer erst einmal für schuldig zu erachten.


Weil es signifikante Unterschiede gibt, das hat Frau Schwarzer ziemlich gut erkannt:
http://www.uni-konstanz.de/rtf/kik/krimdeu2002.pdf

Schau Dir die Grafiken ab Seite 60 an und Staune über die Verhältnisse von schwern 
Gewalttaten bei Männern und Frauen. Ziemlich eindeutig, oder. Scheint eine männliche
Gewaltverschwörung zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil es signifikante Unterschiede gibt, das hat Frau Schwarzer ziemlich gut erkannt:
> http://www.uni-konstanz.de/rtf/kik/krimdeu2002.pdf
> 
> Schau Dir die Grafiken ab Seite 60 an und Staune über die Verhältnisse von schwern
> ...



Uh jetzt gehts los, unsere interessierte Userin outet sich als Alice Schwarzer Jüngerin und hält es für richtig das nicht ein Gericht dem Täter (Männern) in der Anklage nachweisen muss das sie eine Straftat begangen haben sondern das der Angeklagte selbst zu beweisen hat das er nicht der Täter ist. 
Man muss schon zimlich, mit verlaub, einen an der Waffel haben um diese Form Schuldfindung erstrebenswert zu empfinden.

Das wäre dann ein Stück weit zwei Klassen Justiz in der Männer immer automatisch für schuldig befunden werden bis sie ihre Unschuld beweisen können und Frauen hingegen immer für unschuldig befunden werden bis ihre Schuld erwiesen ist.


----------



## Grestorn (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Entschuldige, iU, die unzweifelhafte Tatsache, dass Männer eher zu Gewalt neigen als Frauen (allein schon wegen des Testosterons) ist noch lange keine Begründung für eine Pauschalverurteilung a la "Männer erst mal für schuldig zu erachten". Und genau das tut Frau Schwarzer, siehe die Sache Kachelmann.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich glaube, dass der Post sowieso ironisch gemeint war.

Übrigens, hat Schwarzer eigentlich schon ihre Steuern gezahlt?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wären Männer nicht gewaltbereit, wäre der Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wären Männer nicht gewaltbereit, wäre der Homo Sapiens schon lange ausgestorben.



Ach iwo, dann hätten Frauen mit den Mammuts und Säbelzahntigern darüber friedfertig verhandelt ob sie gegessen werden wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich hab' mal vor langer Zeit einen Artikel in einem Wissenschaftsmagazin gelesen, in dem es darum ging, was passiert, wenn von heute auf morgen auf einmal alle Männer verschwinden würden.

Da wurde am Ende postuliert, dass es genauso zur Gewalt unter Frauen kommen kann, nämlich dann, wenn um's ****** gestritten wird.

EDIT: Ernsthaft? S*erma wird zensiert?
Mannometer, ist der Entwickler der Forensoftware urgläubiger Katholik, oder was?


----------



## Gast20170724 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mannometer, ist der Entwickler der Forensoftware urgläubiger Katholik, oder was?



Das glaube ich eher weniger, denn "Ehe für alle" wird nicht zensiert.

Ganz schön viel offtopic hier....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ... die unzweifelhafte Tatsache. ist noch lange keine Begründung für eine Pauschalverurteilung .


Darf ich nicht auch mal provozieren? 

Es geht um eine recht einfache Sache, lernen. Seit Jahrhunderten machen sich genug Männer
einen "Spaß" daraus, Frauen Gewalt anzutun, ihnen massive Angst zu machen und sie beruflich
zu benachteiligen. Z.B. hasse ich jede Frauenquote, aber manchmal muss man erkennen. dass
der Zweck die Mittel heiligt, rechtsstaatlich finde ich eine Quote nicht.

Wenn ihr wüsstet, unter welcher ständigen Angst Frauen existieren, die, sobald es dunkel wird
panisch nach vermeintlich sicheren Wegen suchen, auf denen sie ungeschoren von A-B kommen, 
dann bekommt man von Männern in der Regel nur ein hämischen Lachen dafür. Wie kann man 
das ändern? Sollten wir allen jungen Männern ihr Testosteron supprimieren, damit die Gesellschaft
friedlicher wird, oder ist es ein Mittel, wie bei der Frauenquote, einfach mal für ein paar Jahre die 
Verhältnisse zu verändern. um das Mannsvolk wachzurütteln? 

Früher lag die Angst und der Schaden nur bei den Frauen. Sie wurden und werden millionenfach
 vergewaltigt. Der Mann kam daraus ungeschoren hervor und Vergewaltigungsprozesse mit
Aussage gegen Aussage gingen immer unter Verhönung der Frau aus. Warum nicht die Situation
umdrehen?`Das beschleunigt das lernen, ist in einem Rechtsstaat aber natürlich zweifelhaft.
Genau wie bei der Quote finde ich den Ansatz katastrophal, sollte es aber funktionieren dann...

Wenn Männer, so ein gedanklicher Ansatz, für ein paar Jahre die Angst verspürt haben, dass 
sie von jeder Frau jederzeit massiv eines übergebraten bekommen können, ist das zwar nur ein 
verachtenswertes "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" und einzelne wenige, wie der Frauen
verachtende. belügende und sexuell ausnutzende Kachelmann bekämen einfach mal etwas 
zu viel Strafe. Aber es könnte eine gesellschaftliche Änderung eintreten. Denn es kann doch
nicht so bleiben wie bisher, oder? Je nach Delikt sind es bis zu zehn mal mehr Männer, die Straf-
taten begehen.

Wieviele Frauen saßen in den Flugzeugen des 11.09.2001, wieviele Frauen sind unter den
aktuellen Terroristen? Wollen wir das so belassen oder irgendwie versuchen, auch Männern
"Verstand" zu geben, damit sie erkennen können, dass Straftaten kein Mittel der Wahl sind? 
(Achtung, siehe Zeile eins)  Ganz schweres Thema.

Diesen Artikel lass ich vor 15 Jahren und er liegt mir immer noch in meinen Gedanken: 
_"Terrorismus und Gender"_, darum passt dieser kleine Exkurs grob zum Thema
Terrorismus und Gender (Archiv)

_"...Und wenn wir uns die Gewalttaten angucken, seien es Attentate oder Prügeleien bei 
Wahlveranstaltungen, sei es, jemand zu bedrohen, der da politisch aktiv ist, da finden wir 
da in erster Linie Männer. "_


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Früher lag die Angst und der Schaden nur bei den Frauen. Sie wurden und werden millionenfach
> vergewaltigt. Der Mann kam daraus ungeschoren hervor und Vergewaltigungsprozesse mit
> Aussage gegen Aussage gingen immer unter Verhönung der Frau aus. Warum nicht die Situation
> umdrehen?`Das beschleunigt das lernen, ist in einem Rechtsstaat aber natürlich zweifelhaft.
> Genau wie bei der Quote finde ich den Ansatz katastrophal, sollte es aber funktionieren dann...



Wir leben nur mal in einem Rechtsstaat. wo die Unschuldsvermutung gilt.
Man muss also jemanden dessen Schuld nachweisen, *bevor *man ihn verurteilen kann.
Und in einem so komplizierten Fall wie sexuelle Gewalt ohne Zeugen ist das immer schwer, Beweise zu ermitteln.
Trotzdem finde ich das System gut, auch wenn hier und da mal einer durchschlüpfen kann.
Besser als pauschal zu verurteilen und dabei das Risiko in Kauf nehmen, dass auch viele Unschuldige im Knast landen.
Sieht man ja gut an den USA, wie viele Leute nach Jahren der Haft entlassen werden, weil sie unschuldig waren, und wenn du erst mal im Knast sitzt, musst du deine Unschuld beweisen, nicht umgekehrt, wie es eigentlich sein müsste.

Aber wir schweifen vom eigentlichen Thema ab.
Zu dem es meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht mehr soo viel zu sagen gibt. Die Fronten stehen ja.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das ist leider total OT. 

Ich glaube aber, das das alles ein gesellschaftliches Problem ist. Wenn Du durch Deine Umgebung darauf trainiert wirst, dass Frauen nichts wert sind und Du an diesen ungestraft Dein eigenes verkümmertes Selbstbewusstsein aufbessern kannst, dann machen das einige eben auch. 

Das war in der Vergangenheit sehr oft der Fall, in anderen Religionen wird das geradezu zelebriert und auch in D nimmt das wieder immer überhand. Letztlich immer das selbe Problem: Auf dem vermeintlich schwächeren Rumhacken, damit man sich selbst besser fühlt. Das ist so schrecklich armselig, dass ich jedesmal heulen könnte. Eigentlich doch alles arme Schweine, diese testosteron-geschwängerten und von Selbstzweifeln geplagten Männer... wenn sie nicht solche Arschlöcher wären. 

Leider wird ein "lassen wir die es auch mal fühlen, so wie wir uns fühlen müssen" nicht funktionieren. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass gerade Menschen, die unter Gewalt und Ungerechtigkeit zu leiden hatten, gerade nicht dazu neigen, es selbst besser zu machen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist eine Sache, die aus dem Kopf kommen muss. Und da fehlt es leider vielen Menschen ganz grundsätzlich.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Heute ist die Gewalt gegen Frauen immer noch ein gewaltiges Problem,

auch in unserer Gesellschaft werden sie weiterhin diskriminiert, schikaniert und erniedrigt 

Vieles ist halt aber auch eine Frage der Erziehung,

wenn die Eltern vorleben, wie man respektvoll miteinander umgehen kann,

dann sollten auch die Sprösslinge nicht zu gewalttätigen Monstern mutieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist leider total OT. .


Ich versuche ja immer soweit wie möglich IT (in Topic  ) zu bleiben,
und WTC =>Ursachen des Terrorismus  => geschlechtsspezifischer 
Terrorismus ist ein nicht so weit hergeholter Zusammenhang. 

Beim Feminismus wie beim Terrorismus geht es um Herrschafts-
strukturen, um Unterdrückung und notwendige Veränderungen.
Die Prinzipchen sind ähnlich. Würden wie nicht die alten Kollonial-
strukturen weiter leben, heute in juristisch legitimierter Form durch
die UN, die nichts weiter als ein Dominieren der alten Kolonialstaaten
ist mit Einteilung in Erste-, Zweite und Drittewelt, wäre Vermutlich
dem Terrorismus eine Basis entzogen.

Es fällt dem "weißen Mann" nur so unglaublich schwer, Rechte 
anzugeben, damit die Welt gleichberechtigter wird. Der Feminismus
wird iommer schon bekämpft und mit Trump wollen diese unsäglichen
"weißeb Männer" wieder alte Strukturen aufbauen. Das ist alles zum
Kotzen, meine Meinung

Warum ist es so schwer, höflich, respektierend und gleichberechtigt
miteinander umzugehen, unabhängig von Herkunft, Geschlecht und
sexueller Identität? Es spielt alles zusammen, auch wenn die Form des
Widerstandes überall verschieden ist und wenn man bei religiös
fanatischen Terroristen eher erkennt, dass sie natürlich ebenso Frauen
und Hoosexuelle Unterdrücken wollen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach iwo, dann hätten Frauen mit den Mammuts und Säbelzahntigern darüber friedfertig verhandelt ob sie gegessen werden wollen.


Wenn die Frauen nicht ständig verletzte Männer pflegen müssten und wenn es nicht ständig Kriege gäbe, wären wir schon viel weiter, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die Frauen nicht ständig verletzte Männer pflegen müssten und wenn es nicht ständig Kriege gäbe, wären wir schon viel weiter, oder?



Viel weiter wären wir, wenn wir mal endlich für die weltweite grundlegende Befriedigung der Grundbedürfnisse des Menschens sorgen würden

Recht auf Nahrung
Recht auf sauberes Wasser
Recht auf eine angemessene Behausung
Recht auf Bildung und grundlegende Gesundheitsversorgung

Aber solange Billionen in die Rüstung verschleudert werden, und aber Billionen Steuern durch Großkonzerne hinterzogen werden,

wird dass wohl ein Traum bleiben


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja immer soweit wie möglich IT (in Topic  ) zu bleiben,
> und WTC =>Ursachen des Terrorismus  => geschlechtsspezifischer
> Terrorismus ist ein nicht so weit hergeholter Zusammenhang.
> 
> ...



Nein wäre es nicht, extremistische Weltanschauungen würden sich dann nur ein neues Feinbild suchen.
Sowas bekommt man nicht damit ausgelöscht das man ihnen einfach das aktuelle Feindbild entzieht, wäre es anders dürfte es Anschläge, Gewalt und Diskriminierung unter dem Deckmantel christlicher Religion nicht mehr geben...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es fällt dem "weißen Mann" nur so unglaublich schwer, Rechte
> anzugeben, damit die Welt gleichberechtigter wird.



Gegenfrage, warum viel es der gelben chinesischen Kaiserin Cixi so schwer von der Macht abzulassen, obwohl sie der Entwicklung und Öffnung ihres Landes damit entscheidend im Weg stand?
Die Antwort ist ganz einfach, wegen der Macht. Das gleiche beim ominösen "weißen Mann", Macht abzugeben bedeutet Macht und Einfluss auf geopolitische Entwicklungen und die Stellung des eigenen Landes in der Welt  zu verlieren.  




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Feminismus wird iommer schon bekämpft und mit Trump wollen diese unsäglichen
> "weißeb Männer" wieder alte Strukturen aufbauen. Das ist alles zum
> Kotzen, meine Meinung



Der Feminismus wird / wurde bekämpft weil er für bestimmte Menschen halt ein Stück weit Machtverlust bedeutet, wie immer wen in der Menschheit etwas an der Struktur von Macht und Einfluss rüttelt wird es halt bekämpft.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum ist es so schwer, höflich, respektierend und gleichberechtigt
> miteinander umzugehen, unabhängig von Herkunft, Geschlecht und
> sexueller Identität?



Weil es schlicht nicht der menschlichen Natur entspricht.
Der Mensch ist in seinen natürlichen Ursprüngen ein Gruppentier und Gruppen neigen dazu sich nach außen, auch gegenüber anderen Gruppen zum Schutz, zum territorialen Anspruch, ect. abzugrenzen.
Durch technologische Entwicklung mögen sich die einen oder anderen Faktoren des Zusammenlebens verschoben haben, aber im Kern bleibt die menschliche Natur halt gleicht und nur der Maßstab der Gruppen hat sich verschoben. 

Und zu hoffen es würde mal in absehbarer Zeit sowas wie eine völlige Gleichberechtigung und Gleichbehandlung geben ist genauso eine Utopie wie eine gigantische Mauer durchs Mittelmeer zu bauen um dort Land bewohn- und nutzbar zu machen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn die Frauen nicht ständig verletzte Männer pflegen müssten und wenn es nicht ständig Kriege gäbe, wären wir schon viel weiter, oder?



Stimmt, sieht man an Frauen wie Angela Merkel, Terssa Mey, Magret Fetcher, Kaiserin Cixi, Elisabeth I., Isabella I., Pattibha Devisingh Patil, Julia Timoschenko, Ellen Johonson-Sirleaf, Luisa Dias Diego und einer Menge anderer Frauen wie weit wir dann wären / sind...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwarzerismus



Wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass die Verhinderung oder das Erzeugen von Ängsten etwas mit Gesellschaftspolitik zu tun hat, dann solltest du in die AFD eintreten. Die haben aber auch vor einer ganze Menge Angst und fordern deswegen weitreichende Konsequenzen...

Mit Gefahrenabwehr hat das aber in beiden Fällen rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern mit mangelnder Realitätswahrnehmung und Unfähgikeit, Kausalität und Korrelation zu unterscheiden und Statistiken zu verstehen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja immer soweit wie möglich IT (in Topic  ) zu bleiben,
> und WTC =>Ursachen des Terrorismus  => geschlechtsspezifischer
> Terrorismus ist ein nicht so weit hergeholter Zusammenhang.
> 
> ...



Die Prinzipien und die Fragestellung unterscheiden sich massiv. Beim Feminismus geht es darum, Verhaltensmuster von Gesellschaftsmitgliedern zu ersetzen, um die gesellschaftliche Interaktion harmonischer zu gestalten (jedenfalls nominell. In wie weit diverse "feministische" Maßnahmen diesem Ziel zuträglich sind, darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten). Dem/Der (klassischen) Terrorist(in) geht es dagegen darum, eine(n) Gegner(in) durch Angst handlungsunfähig zu machen und sie/ihn zum Abzug aus der eigenen Gesellschaft zu zwingen.*
Abgesehen davon, dass beide versuchen andere Menschen zu beeinflussen, gibt es eigentlich gar keine Überschneidungen (erst recht nicht bei der Methodik) und diese eine Gemeinsamkeit teilen sich beide mit 95% des zwischenmenschlichen Handelns. In Bezug auf das hiesige Diskussionsthema sollten wir also beim Terrorismus bleiben, sonst verschwinden nur wieder ein paar Seiten teilweise themenbezogener Posts...



*: Da nur Feminismus angesprochen wurde, verzichte ich an dieser Stelle auf die vollständige LGBTQ*IA-Deklinierung und hoffe, dass sich dadurch niemand in seinen terroristischen Aktivitäten beschränkt fühlt. Das heißt ... eigentlich hoffe ich das doch. Terrorismus ist *******.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Prinzipien und die Fragestellung unterscheiden sich massiv. Beim Feminismus geht es darum, Verhaltensmuster von Gesellschaftsmitgliedern zu ersetzen, um die gesellschaftliche Interaktion harmonischer zu gestalten (jedenfalls nominell. In wie weit diverse "feministische" Maßnahmen diesem Ziel zuträglich sind, darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten). Dem/Der (klassischen) Terrorist(in) geht es dagegen darum, eine(n) Gegner(in) durch Angst handlungsunfähig zu machen und sie/ihn zum Abzug aus der eigenen Gesellschaft zu zwingen.*


Das ist, gelinde gesagt, Blödsinn. Der RAF z.B. ging es genauso und ausschließlich um gesellschaftliche Veränderung. Ich setzte es bewußt nicht gleich,
sondern schuf nur eine Diskussionsskette, um unterschiedliche Themen so weit zu verknüpfen, damit sie nicht als OT gelöscht werden.

Denn wir sollten zu Sprenden des WTC 7 zurückkommen. Auffällig ist für mich dabei, das Männer viel Anfälliger auf Verschwörungstheorien sind.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auffällig ist für mich dabei, das Männer viel Anfälliger auf Verschwörungstheorien sind.



Na, auf die Quelle bin ich jetzt aber gespannt. 
Meine Frau verschwört herum, wenn ihr Favorit bei der Casting Show oder im Dschungel raus fliegt. 
Mir ist das Wumpe.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Früher lag die Angst und der Schaden nur bei den Frauen. Sie wurden und werden millionenfach
> vergewaltigt. Der Mann kam daraus ungeschoren hervor und Vergewaltigungsprozesse mit
> Aussage gegen Aussage gingen immer unter Verhönung der Frau aus. Warum nicht die Situation
> umdrehen?`Das beschleunigt das lernen, ist in einem Rechtsstaat aber natürlich zweifelhaft.
> Genau wie bei der Quote finde ich den Ansatz katastrophal, sollte es aber funktionieren dann...


Dir ist vermutlich nicht klar, dass nicht gerade wenige Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe schlicht erfunden sind?


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Männer, so ein gedanklicher Ansatz, für ein paar Jahre die Angst verspürt haben, dass
> sie von jeder Frau jederzeit massiv eines übergebraten bekommen können, ist das zwar nur ein
> verachtenswertes "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" und einzelne wenige, wie der Frauen
> verachtende. belügende und sexuell ausnutzende Kachelmann bekämen einfach mal etwas
> ...


Das ersetzen wir dann dadurch, dass Männer immer eins übergebraten bekommen, sogar, wenn sie nicht mal da sind?


interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"...Und wenn wir uns die Gewalttaten angucken, seien es Attentate oder Prügeleien bei
> Wahlveranstaltungen, sei es, jemand zu bedrohen, der da politisch aktiv ist, da finden wir
> da in erster Linie Männer. "_


Dabei vergisst du jedoch eines: Damit dieses Bild stimmig wäre, müssten die Opfer größtenteils Männer sein. Dem ist aber eben nicht so.


----------



## Grestorn (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Eieieiei.... Jetzt gleitet's ab. 

Alle VTler, die ich kenne, sind Männer. Ausnahmslos. Ich denke, Männer haben generell eher ein Problem mit Obrigkeiten und Dingen, die sie nicht überblicken können und ihnen deswegen ungeheuer sind -> VT.

Frauen haben andere Fehler. Aber lasst uns bitte nicht in diese Richtung diskutieren, das bringt uns nicht weiter. Nicht in diesem Thread.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Eieieiei.... Jetzt gleitet's ab. .


Ich registriere auch eine gewisse Humorlosigkeit in den Antworten. 

Scheint ein sensibles Thema so sein. Genauso, wie wir von Muslimen
erwarten, dass sie Demonstrationen gegen muslimische Terroristen
organisieren, erwarte ich verdammt nochmal von Männern, dass das
Schweigekartell endlich durchbrochen wird und Männer offen  gegen 
männliche Gewalt demonstrieren müssen! Solange die Männer hier
im Land das nicht machen, ist davon auszugehen, dass sie mit den
Gewalttätern symphatisieren 

(AdR.: wird das nicht immer genauso den Muslimen vorgehalten? )


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Also bei Facebook stehen Frauen den Männern in nichts nach, was die Kommentare unter VT-Posts angehen.


----------



## Amon (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Muslime haben doch die Erwartungen eh nicht erfüllt, wieso sollten es dann die Männer tun? Aber jetzt wirds wirklich ot hier.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich registriere auch eine gewisse Humorlosigkeit in den Antworten.
> 
> Scheint ein sensibles Thema so sein. Genauso, wie wir von Muslimen
> erwarten, dass sie Demonstrationen gegen muslimische Terroristen
> ...



Können wir dann nicht auch von interessierten Usern erwarten das sie endlich gegen die Konstruktionsmafia demonstrieren die seit Jahrzehnten Gebäude und Hochhäuser konstruiert die von Flugzeugen und Erdbeben eingerissen werden können?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Können wir dann nicht auch von interessierten Usern erwarten das sie endlich gegen die Konstruktionsmafia demonstrieren die seit Jahrzehnten Gebäude und Hochhäuser konstruiert die von Flugzeugen und Erdbeben eingerissen werden können?


Bauinschinösen und Diplom Maurer, da habe ich nix mit am Hut,  nee Du, ich bin richtige Inschinöse!
Da wird klar differenziert! Das darf man keinesfalls vermengen! Schuld waren aber die Baupfuscher, 
die am WTC 1 und 2 die Brandschutzummantellung vergessen haben. Wobei immer noch fraglich ist,
ob die mechanische Belastung durch die Flugzeuge nicht eh jede Beschichtung entfernt hätte.

Gegen einen vollgetankten Fracht A380  mit 50t Stahlklotz als Ladung ist nicht einmal ein Kernkraft
gesichert. Dagegen kann man nichts machen. Immer, wenn wir unsere riesigen Tiefziehwerkzeuge
für Fahrzeug Plattformteile aus Termindruck fliegen müssen, habe ich ein ganz dummes Gefühl,
wenn die irgendwo reinfliegen würden.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bauinschinösen und Diplom Maurer, da habe ich nix mit am Hut,  nee Du, ich bin richtige Inschinöse!
> Da wird klar differenziert! Das darf man keinesfalls vermengen! Schuld waren aber die Baupfuscher,
> die am WTC 1 und 2 die Brandschutzummantellung vergessen haben. Wobei immer noch fraglich ist,
> ob die mechanische Belastung durch die Flugzeuge nicht eh jede Beschichtung entfernt hätte.
> ...



Alle Männer sind gewalttätig, Vergewaltiger und immer zuerst als schuldig zu betachten, da sind auch alle Inschinösen Schuld an schlechten Bauten, so einfach ist das. 
Nix da mit klarer Differenzierung, das wäre ja noch schöner!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist, gelinde gesagt, Blödsinn. Der RAF z.B. ging es genauso und ausschließlich um gesellschaftliche Veränderung. Ich setzte es bewußt nicht gleich,
> sondern schuf nur eine Diskussionsskette, um unterschiedliche Themen so weit zu verknüpfen, damit sie nicht als OT gelöscht werden.



Dann antworte ich im Interesse des Threads besser nicht 
obwohl nicht nur ich bei der RAF ganz klar das Ziel sehe, die gesellschaftliche Ordnung komplett zu zerstören. "Ändern" will sie in ähnliche Richtung zum Beispiel die MLPD, aber das sind keine Terroristen. Genauso wie sowohl Terroristen vom 11.9. als auch diverse Teilnehmer dieses Threads etwas gegen die USA haben, aber dennoch grundverschieden vorgehen




> Denn wir sollten zu Sprenden des WTC 7 zurückkommen. Auffällig ist für mich dabei, das Männer viel Anfälliger auf Verschwörungstheorien sind.



Eine direkte Folge der Online-Verbreitung moderner VTs. Denn wieder jederman(n) weiß: there are no girls on the internet. Also sind alle VTler die dir hier begegnen Männer


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine direkte Folge der Online-Verbreitung moderner VTs. Denn wieder jederman(n) weiß: there are no girls on the internet. Also sind alle VTler die dir hier begegnen Männer



Man könnte auch meinen, dass Frauen besseres zu tun haben, als irgendwelchen Mythen oder Faktenverdrehern hinterher zu laufen.

Aber immer noch finde ich den Thread Titel super -- dass die Sprengung bestätigt ist.
Und wenn man genauer schaut -- das hatte ich ja schon mal erwähnt und deswegen bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das eigentlich sinnlos ist -- dass die Leute, die an die Verschwörung glauben, Leute beauftragt haben, das mit Recherche zu bestätigen, was sie dann getan haben, weil einerseits der Scheck hoch genug war und andererseits, weil alles, was sie sonst noch gefunden haben, einfach ausgeblendet wurde, weils sonst nicht in das Ergebnis gepasst hätte.
Erinnert daran, dass wenn Pharmakonzerne ihr eigenes Produkt testen und es dann für supertoll halten.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Oder die Regierung den Bericht schreibt, wenn sie auch selbst mit drinstecken könnte


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> @Putsch in Chile. Zumindest diese Verschwörungstheorie hat sich als wahr behauptet.



Putsch in Niceragua, Iran 1953, Türkei 1980, Ukraine 2014, Syrien 2017 dauert noch an.
Ach ja und Venezuela auchn noch, das kommt auch langsam ins rollen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber immer noch finde ich den Thread Titel super -- dass die Sprengung bestätigt ist.



Das eine sind unabhängige Baustatiker von der ETH Zürich, ein Sprengexperte aus den Niederlanden der sich den Einsturz ohne Vorwissen worüber er da redet äußert, sowie 2500 Architekten und Ingenieure und eine  Universität Alaska die eine Studie angetrebt hat die Feuer als Einsturzursache ausschließt.
Letztere sind massivem Druck ausgesetzt, verlieren ihre Jobs und werden von den US Behörden massiv unter Duck gesetzt. Es wird sogar im Ausland mittels US Botschaft inerveniert, wenn jemand sich kritisch äußert und eine Untersuchung fordert.

Und das andere ist eine Regierungsorganisation die in ihrem Wahnsinnbericht die knapp 3 Sekunden freien Fall ignoriert haben und die Parameter der verwendeten Simulation der Öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich machen um die Einsturztheorie durch Feuer nachzuprüfen und das Stahl für weitere unabhängige Untersuchungen weggesperrt haben, ja sehr glaubhaft.

Im Comission Report  von 2004 wird der Einsturz von WTC7 mit keiner Silbe erwähnt.
Man muss schon ein Naivling sein um diesen Blödsinn auch noch zu glauben den die US Regierung da erzählen möchte.
Die erzählen ja auch die Ölkriege wären Kriege für Menschenrechte und da gibts auch viele intelligente Zeitgenossen die das für glaubhaft halten. Nennt sich kognitive Dissonanz.
Oder man ist Opfer von Framing.



> Und wenn man genauer schaut



Hör doch bitte mal auf hier ständig diese Lügen zu verbreiten. Du hast überhaupt nicht geschaut.
Du bist seit dem ersten Kommentar hier derjeniege der sich einen verdammten Dreck damit beschäftigt hat und immer weiter hetzt und nur seinen  idiotischen Beitragscounter erhöhen will.
Und der Auslöser ist nunmal 9/11 und 2 Fluggzeuge, 3 Gebäude.

Ich kann dir nur dazu raten endlich mal ein gutes Buch über den 11ten September zu kaufen und mal die Monate zuvor und die Monate danach sich anzusehen und den verdammten Ablauf der Ereignisse.

Wie verhielten sich die Behörden, wer wurde ins Land gelassen, welche Vorbereitungen/Aussagen wurden getroffen, welche Protokolle gibt es die frei zugänglich sind.
Was sind die genauen Abläufe, gab es massive Unterirdische Explosionen  im WTC 7 und in den Türmen? Ja, gab es, das ist klar durch Seismographen belegt und Zeugenaussagen von William Rodriguez vor Einschlag des Flugzeuges belegt.

"Ich hörte diese massive Explosion unter mir, im Untergeschoss B-2 oder 3. Der Boden vibrierte. Wir wurden alle hoch geschleudert, die Decke fiel auf uns und dann fingen alle im Büro an zu schreien. Einige Sekunden später gab es noch eine Explosion ganz weit oben, welches das Gebäude von Seite zu Seite schwanken ließ. Später erfuhren wir, das war der Einschlag von Flug 11 im 93. Stockwerk. Ein Mann kam rennend ins Kellerbüro und schrie… Explosion! Explosion!... seine Haut hing in Fetzen runter. Ich kann den Unterschied erkennen, ob eine Explosion von oben oder von unten kommt und ich bin mir ganz sicher, zuerst gab es eine unten aus dem Keller und erst später den Knall vom Einschlag oben des Flugzeuges."
"

Nehmt diese Tatsachen doch endlich mal zur Kenntnis, anstatt sie durch kognitive Dissonanz einfach abzuwehren wie kleine Kinder die immer nur Nein sagen, weil es nicht in ihr Weltbild passt.
Es ist einfach nur schlimm mit anzusehen wie man offensichtlich intelligente Menschen so leicht täuschen kann.


----------



## Gast20170724 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ja, Schaffe. Ich gebe es zu: Wir sind alle blöd und du der Verkünder der einzig wahren Wahrheit.

Ich hoffe, dass der Spuck bald zu Ende ist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Linker_Gutmensch schrieb:


> Ja, Schaffe. Ich gebe es zu: Wir sind alle blöd und du der Verkünder der einzig wahren Wahrheit.



Dann verlasse doch endlich diesen Thread und höre mit deiner Stänkerei auf. Ist das etwa zuviel verlangt?
Es geht hier um Aufklärung und nich um Kommando Pimperle, dass ihr das nicht verstehen wollt ist einfach an Erbärmlichkeit/Niederträchtigkeit nicht zu überbieten.
Ich habe mir für den Thread Mühe gegeben und euch ist nur daran gelegen zu diffamieren, zu diskreditieren ohne überhaupt mal die Quellen gegenzuchecken.
Und ein, das steht nicht im Spiegel oder in Muttersöhnchens Technikermagazin, weil es eine Blockade der Medien zu diesem Thema gibt, die von vorneherein jeden Versuch der Aufklärung im Keim ersticken.

Es würde alleine schon ausreichen die Seismographischen Messungen und der Zeitpunkt derer in Einklang mit dem Videomaterial heranzuziehen um Sprengungen zu belegen.
Aber das ist ja alles zuviel verlangt, halbwegs Ahnung davon zu haben, bevor man in einen Thread kommt und nur Bullshit labert.



> Ich hoffe, dass der Spuck bald zu Ende ist.



Jaja, Ziel: Thread shreddern, ein paar dumme Kommentare abgeben und aus unglaublicher Dummheit und Ignoranz gemeinsam in den Weltuntergang reiten.
So in etwa könnte man euch paar Claqueure bezeichen die in ihrem erbärmlichen Leben scheinbar nichts besseres zu tun haben als zu stänkern.



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Von den so genannten "VTlern" kam bis heute noch nichts restlos überzeugendes.



Ach, wirklich das ist ja interessant. Was heißt da nichts restlos überzeugendes? So ein grenzdebiler Blödsinn.
Welche Katagorie an eindeutigen Belegen soll es denn diesmal sein, die völlig vergeblich angeführt wird?

Vielleicht die gemessenen Temperaturen innerhalb der Trümmer des WTC Komplexes? Die 40 Tage lang nicht zu löschen waren?
Reicht ja alleine schon aus anhand des geschmolzenen Stahls und des sulfidierten Stahls in den Trümmern eine Sprengung mit hochenergeische und sehr heißen Material zu belegen, da braucht es ja nichtmal die Seismographischen Messungen und die Zeugenaussagen dazu, die zum Comission report nicht zugelassen wurden.

Hochtemperatur-Thermitreaktionen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hochtemperatur-Thermitreaktionen


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Haha was soll man dazu bitte noch antworten? Ernst nimmt dich hier schon lange keine mehr, ich schaue hier nur noch zur Belustigung rein


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sich die Quellen endlich anzusehen, wäre mal ein Anfang. Und das hast du mit zu 99% angrenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keine Sekunde getan, weil du es sein aus Framing-Gründen nicht für möglich hältst dass so etwas geplant/durchgeführt wird.
Und das obwohl es schon mehrfach in ähnliches Ausführung zur Planung stand und nur noch die Unterschrift des Präsidenten benötigte.
Stichwort Operation Northwoods.

Und was ist da das einfachste um eigene Unfähigkeit zu verschleiern? Die Leute die das ernsthaft betreiben als Trottel hinzustellen, weil man anders nicht weiterkommt und keinerlei Argumentre hat, außer zu sagen nein.
Mehr kam ja hier nicht.
Und bisher ist das ja das das einzige Mittel von den Claqueren, einfach nur erbärmlich muss man sagen.

Unterzeichnen ja nur tausende hochqualifizierte Absolventen die Truth Petition, die natürlich von euch Ober-Experten für Gebäudesprengungen als Verschwörungstheoretiker hingestellt werden.

http://www.aneta.org/AE911Truth/petition/summary/universities/index.htm

HARVARD  16

David Helpern, FAIA, BA Brown, MArch Harvard, Ny, NY
Paul Oles, FAIA, MArch, Architecture, Yale, Santa Fe, NM
Eason Cross, FAIA, BA Harvard, MArch. HGSD, Alexandria, VA
Harry Robinson III, FAIA, B Arch and MCP Harvard U. / MCPUD Harvard, Wash, DC
Dennis Holloway, B.Arch., Univ. of Mich., MAUD, Harvard G, Rio Rancho, NM
Edward Ussery, EIT, BSME-UCLA, MMS- Harvard Medical Sch., Irvine, CA
Jody Gibbs, Architect, Master of Architecture Yale, Harvard Arch Educ., Tucson, AZ
Wellington Wells, Architect, M. Arch. Harvard, Peterborough, NH
Cynthia Howard, AIA, Arch Ed MIT, Harvard GSD, Biddeford Pool, ME
Deane Rykerson, AIA NCARB LEED AP, BArch Boston AC MDes Harvard, Cambridge, MA
Walter Pogue, Jr., , B.S. in Civil Engineering, VPI, Harvard, Lancaster, PA
William Gravely, Architect, M.Arch, Harvard University, Tallahassee, FL
Brita Brookes, M. Arch, Masters Architecture, Ferndale, MI
Mohamed Ahmad, Logic Design Engineer, Masters in Electrical and Computer Engin, Folsom, CA
Peter Stone, Architect, M. Arch., B. Civil Engineering Dartmouth, Harvard, Tallahassee, FL
William Steinmetz, Engineering Staff, MS Electrical Engineering, U New Mexico, Harvard, Walnut Creek, CA
COLUMBIA   14

Nelson Johnson, Architect & Civil Engineer, M. Arch. Columbia U, San Francisco, CA
Gabrielle Von Bernstorff, Architecte SIA, Master of Architecture Princeton , Columbia U, Vevey, Vaud
Irwin Luckman, Architect (retired), B. Arch. Columbia U, Oakland, CA
Fred De Santo, Architect, B.A. U of KY 1967 Masters Columbia U, Ukiah, CA
Edward Anastas, Designer, B. Arch, Ms AUD Columbia U, Santa Monica, CA
William Stubbeman MD, MD, BSE (Physician, Mechanical and Aerospace Engin, MD, Columbia U BSE, Engineering, Princeton, Los Angeles, CA
Jim Stearns, Engineering Staff, M.S., Chem. Eng., USC, Columbia U, San Francisco, CA
Lorenz Eber, P.E. Civil Engineering WA, BS Civil, MS Aeronautical Eng. Columbia U, Stafford, VA
Joao Cardoso, Engineer, M.S., Engineering, Columbia University, Palo Alto, CA
Ronaldo Bassini, B.S.Mech Eng & M.Arch, BS Yale College M Arch Columbia Univ., Santa Rosa, CA
Vincent DeLuca, , B.S.E.E. Columbia U, Great Falls, VA
Nina Le Baron, Architect AIA, M.S. Historic Preservation-Columbia Univ, Friday Harbor, WA
Stephen Yurasits, , M.S., Engineering, Columbia U. NYC, Burlington, VT
Erich Blohm, Engineering Consultant, MS Mechanical Eng. Columbia University, Rhinebeck, NY 

Du glaubst auch dass die Leute da wohl zur Belustigung nterschrieben haben und das trotz des massiven Drucks auf die Wahrheitsbewegung um 9/11.
Das ist nur ein Auszug, insgesamt sind es 2500 Scientists for 9/11 Truth.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Korrekt, die Quellen habe ich mir nicht angeguckt und deinen Beitrag habe ich mir nach den ersten 2 Zeilen übrigens auch nicht weiter durchgelesen. 
Aber mach nur weiter, noch ist es witzig


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Korrekt, die Quellen habe ich mir nicht angeguckt und deinen Beitrag habe ich mir nach den ersten 2 Zeilen übrigens auch nicht weiter durchgelesen.
> Aber mach nur weiter, noch ist es witzig



Nein es ist alles andere als witzig wenn 3000 unschuldige Menschen getötet werden und Gewalthandlungen in anderen Ländern durchgeführt werden die die UN-Charta verletzen.
Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg hat man versucht Spielregeln aufzustellen um eine weitere Katastrophe zu verhindern, die vor allem seit 9/11 massiv mit Füßen getreten werden.
Dass du das lustig findest ist traurig. Diese Arroganz gegenüber den Opfern dieser sinnlosen Ölkriege ist ehrlichgesagt beschämend und das Verhalten von euch im übrigen genauso.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich finde nur deine Art irgendwie witzig


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte die Seite des NIST Berichts, wo sich die Ergebnisse nicht mit den Geschnissen denken. Und wie kannst du "Zweifel" an etwas habem, dass du nie gelesen hast?



Du machst dich hier in dem Thread breit und forderst Dinge (Kritische Auseinandersetzung mit dem NIST Bericht), was der Bestandteil des eigentlichen Thread ist und auf Seite 1 verlinkt ist.
Du erfüllst hier leider nicht mehr als die Funktion eines zweifelhaften Diskutanten, der nichtmal den Eingangspost gelesen hat, noch die Quellen überhaupt prüft, sondern lediglich durch Rethorik versucht den anderen Gesprächspartner für dumm zu verkaufen.
Warum der Comission und NIST Bericht Schwachsinn sind, wurde schon x mal verlinkt und aufgezeigt.

Aber bitte hier, kannst du dir alle zentralen Kritikpunkte anschauen.

25 wichtige Kritikpunkte an NIST

Der einfachste und lächerlichste Punkt ist der, dass die Einsturzgeschwindikeit von WTC 7 wie es auf Videos zu sehen ist, die Simulation von NIST schlicht und einfach komplett widerlegt, sowie auch die Verformungen.
Aber gut, offenbar habt ihr keine Augen im Schädel.

*Technische Stellungnahme: Das Computermodell von NIST über das WTC7 zeigt an der Aussenseite grosse Verformungen, wie sie auch bei einem natürlichen Einsturz zu erwarten wären. Diese sind aber nicht in den Videos von dem tatsächlich erfolgten Ereignis zu beobachten. Es gibt keinen Ansatz in dem NIST-Bericht, um diese Diskrepanz zu erklären.

In den Filmausschnitten des tatsächlichen Einsturzes beginnt das westliche Penthouse des WTC 7, welches fast die Hälfte der Länge des Daches umfasst, eine halbe Sekunde vor dem völligen äusseren Einsturz zu fallen. Und dennoch behauptet der NIST-Bericht, dass das ganze Gebäudeinnere versagte und völlig einstürzte, bevor dann die äussere Hülle zusammenbrach. Da es kaum eine sichtbare Verformung der Aussenwand bei dem tatsächlichen Einsturz gab, und da der Zeitpunkt des Einsturzes des westlichen Penthouses auf ein fast gleichzeitiges Versagen von Innerem und Äusserem hinweist, scheint es offensichtlich, dass die gravierende Verformung der Aussenwand in dem NIST-Modell zeigt, dass ihr Modell gar nicht die tatsächliche Einsturzsituation abbildet. Der Fall des westlichen Penthouses, welcher nur kurz vor dem äusseren Gebäudeteil beginnt, ist vielmehr ein Hinweis auf eine geplante Sprengung, bei der die inneren Säulen nur den Bruchteil einer Sekunde vor den äusseren durchgetrennt werden, um eine Zugkraft der Aussenteile in das Gebäudeinnere zu erzeugen und so die Trümmer innerhalb des Gebäudegrundrisses beisammen zu halten.*

Na kannst ja mal nen Blick drauf werfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmdcMb5D9gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NIST beendet natürlich die Computersimulation an der Stelle wo das Gebäude im freien Fall zusammenstürzt, ist halt mit Modellen nicht darstellbar, deshalb brach man die Simulation ab und schob der Veröffentlichung der Parameter einen Riegel vor.
Kannst dich ja selbst davon überzeugen und den NIST Bericht lesen, wenn du so scharf drauf bist.

Freier Fall ist halt leider nunmal nicht simulierbar, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab, aber stattdessen  solche einfachen Dinge zu verstehen, gibt man sich lieber Illusionen hin und glaubt der US Regierung (NIST).
Obwohl der Bericht sowas von unwissenschaftlich und gefailed ist wie kaum ein anderer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verformungen stimmen nicht mit der Realität überein.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Auszug, insgesamt sind es 2500 Scientists for 9/11 Truth.



Ja, und 2,5 Millionen Wissenschaftler sehen das genau anders. Aber die 2500 Leute haben natürlich völlig recht.
Erinnert an den menschengemachten Klimawandeln.
Den leugnen ein paar Leute und denken, dass 99% alle Wissenschaftler keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie machen.


----------



## Adam_West (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und 2,5 Millionen Wissenschaftler sehen das genau anders. Aber die 2500 Leute haben natürlich völlig recht.
> Erinnert an den menschengemachten Klimawandeln.
> Den leugnen ein paar Leute und denken, dass 99% alle Wissenschaftler keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie machen.



Also ich kenne keine Quellen die 2,5 Mio Wissenschaftler nennen, wenn überhaupt nur ein paar Hände voll. Gibt da genaueres in deinen Quellen?


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ist doch ganz einfach.
Wie viele Wissenschaftler gibt es?
Mehrere Millionen nehme ich mal an.
2500 sagen, dass es so und so ist.
Ergo gehe ich davon aus, dass die anderen eine andere Meinung haben. Sind also immer noch Millionen Wissenschaftler.
Obs gerade 2,5 Millionen sind, weiß ich nicht, aber ich wollte mal eine Zahl nennen. 
Ich hab aber mal gelesen, dass 3 Millionen Menschen mit abgeschlossenen Natur oder technischen Wissenschaftsstudium pro Jahr chinesische Universitäten verlassen und nach Jobs suchen -- jedes Jahr eben. Und das ist schon eine heftige Zahl.


----------



## Adam_West (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das ist zwar eine schöne Logik, aber absolut nicht zweckmäßig. Nur weil jemand nichts dazu sagt, ist er automatisch dafür oder dagegen. Bestes Bsp. ist die Abstimmung über die Homo-Ehe. Wir haben ein paar hundert Stimmen und sicher einige tausend User bei PCGH. Sind die restlichen jetzt automatisch dagegen/ dafür?

So eine Argumentation kann man leider nicht ernst nehmen. Ich persönlich denke, dass man die Meinung von 2500 Wissenschaftlern durchaus untersuchen und ernst nehmen sollte, es sind ja immerhin nicht nur 3 Knallköpfe aus nem Irrenhaus.

Das Schlimme ist, dass wir in Deutschland langsam alle so verblödet und verroht sind, dass wir hier lieber auf 2-3 Hanseln hören, die irgend einen Mumpitz erzählen und das in der Primetime ausgestrahlt wird und auf den Mainstreammedien rauf und runter geht und schwupp glauben das die Leute.

Ob was dran ist oder nicht, man kann nicht einfach behaupten, die Meinung von 2500 Wissenschaftlern sei Mumpitz, nur weil es einem gerade nicht passt.

Grüße


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Na ja, ich kenne ja ein paar Wissenschaftler, weil mein Bruder einer ist.
Und die beschäftigen sich schlicht nicht mit dem Thema, weils einfach nur lächerlich ist.
Genauso beachten die Typen wie Trump nicht, wenn der sagt, dass sich die Chinesen das mit dem Klimawandel ausgedacht haben.
Die machen sich nicht mal über Trump lustig, die beachten den nicht.
Und exakt so ist das auch hier. Der seriöse Wissenschafter, der in der Forschung oder sonst wo an Unis arbeitet, kümmert sich nicht um ein paar schräge Vögel.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass du das lustig findest ist traurig. Diese Arroganz gegenüber den Opfern dieser sinnlosen Ölkriege ist ehrlichgesagt beschämend und das Verhalten von euch im übrigen genauso.


Öhm, geht's noch?
Für diese Behauptung gehörst du aus dem Forum geschmissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sorry, aber nur weil 2500 Leute an offenkundigen Unfung glauben, kann man nicht von den übrigen Wissenschaftler erwarten, dass sie sich da mit jeder einzelnen Theorie auseinandersetzen und widerlegen.

Das ist wie mit der Holocaustleugnung. Der Holocaust ist bestens untersucht, er ist ein geschichtlicher Fakt, der durch hunderte, tausende Puplikationen, diverse Prozesse sowie Aussagen, sowohl von Täter, Opfer und Augenzeugen nahezu komplett erforscht ist. Wenn jetzt ein paar ewiggestrige immer noch behaupten, er hätte nicht stattgefunden und dazu irgendwelche obskuren Theorien verbreiten, ist es nicht die Aufgabe seriöser Historiker jede einzelne dieser Theorie zu widerlegen.

Wenn man ein Ereigniss anzweifelt (egal welches) hat man eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit abzuliefern, die eine glaubwürdige und vorallem beweisbare Alternative anbietet. Daran scheitern sowohl Holocaustleugner, als auch die "Truther" Bewegung beim 11. September.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nein, hat man nicht. Nur weil man Differenzen in einem Bericht entdeckt, muss man nicht gleich was besseres liefern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Doch, genau das muss man. So funktioniert Wissenschaft.

Person X stellt eine These auf (in diesem Fall NIST-Bericht). Person Y glaubt diese These nicht. Jetzt muss Person Y entweder Person X wissenschaftlich widerlegen oder eine bessere Alternative anbieten (aber auch hier, nach wissenschaftlichen Standards).

Wer nichts davon macht, wird in der Wissenschaft nicht ernstgenommen. Womit sich der Kreis geschlossen hätte. VTler die nur "Zweifel" äußern, aber nichts brauchbares als Gegenargument liefert, sind nicht ernstzunehmen.


----------



## blautemple (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, hat man nicht. Nur weil man Differenzen in einem Bericht entdeckt, muss man nicht gleich was besseres liefern.



Emm, doch genau das musst du dann tun. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nein, hat man nicht. Nur weil man Differenzen in einem Bericht entdeckt, muss man nicht gleich was besseres liefern.


Doch, wenn man ernst genommen werden will, schon. 
Und nochmal: Welche "Differenzen" findet man? Auf diese Frage haben die ganzen VTler hier noch keine Antwort geliefert. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn man ernst genommen werden will, schon.
> Und nochmal: Welche "Differenzen" findet man? Auf diese Frage haben die ganzen VTler hier noch keine Antwort geliefert.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Na wie will man auch Differenzen begründen wen man den Inhalt, der Ungereimtheiten aufweisen soll, nicht mal gelesen hat. 
Ist so als würde ich sagen die Quantenphysikalischen Theorien seinen fehlerhaft ohne auch je was dazu gelesen zu haben. Aber hey, ich hab immerhin auf N24 ne "Reportage" gesehen die bestätigt das die Qauntenhysikalischen Theorien falsch sein sollen.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

In Erwartung hoffentlich nicht als überheblich abgestempelt zu werden:

wer mal ein Studium durchlaufen hat wird wissen und gelernt haben, dass auch Arbeiten von hochrangigen Wissenschaftlern angegriffen werden dürfen. Nicht jede Dissertation, Diplom- oder Doktorarbeit ist 100 % wasserdicht. Nicht immer alles glauben, was irgendwo geschrieben steht.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> wer mal ein Studium durchlaufen hat wird wissen und gelernt haben, dass auch Arbeiten von hochrangigen Wissenschaftlern angegriffen werden dürfen. Nicht jede Dissertation, Diplom- oder Doktorarbeit ist 100 % wasserdicht. Nicht immer alles glauben, was irgendwo geschrieben steht.



Wissenschaft muss sich immer dem Scheitern stellen. Daher reden wir auch von Falsifizierbarkeit.
Wenn ein Experiment belegt, dass eine Theorie nicht korrekt ist, muss diese Theorie korrigiert werden, bzw. eine neue Theorie nimmt den Platz ein, die bisher von allen Experimenten bestätigt wurde.
Die Wissenschaft würde nie behaupten, dass die eine Theorie absolut korrekt ist und unfehlbar ist -- im Gegensatz zu Religion, die sich ja für unfehlbar hält.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wie will man auch Differenzen begründen wen man den Inhalt, der Ungereimtheiten aufweisen soll, nicht mal gelesen hat.
> Ist so als würde ich sagen die Quantenphysikalischen Theorien seinen fehlerhaft ohne auch je was dazu gelesen zu haben. Aber hey, ich hab immerhin auf N24 ne "Reportage" gesehen die bestätigt das die Qauntenhysikalischen Theorien falsch sein sollen.



Ich habe mal die Apothenrundschau gelesen und Scrubs geguckt. Seitdem widerspreche ich meinem Hausarzt bei jeder Diagnose. Was weiß der schon. Der gehört doch zu "denen da oben".


----------



## teachmeluv (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das Ganze kann natürlich auch zu einem Teufelskreis führen, allerdings schult es auch sehr den Blick auf Veröffentlichungen oder transparente Meinungen, die sich auf irgendwelche Quellen berufen. Und Aussagen wie: "Fakt ist" oder "ist ja hinlänglich bekannt" erzeugen für mich immer Misstrauen. Wer sich mal vor ein Plenum von sogenannten Koryphäen gestellt hat um seine eigene wissenschaftliche Arbeit zu verteidigen, lernt das Recht gut. Aber ist auch nicht jedem gegönnt (nicht überheblich gemeint).


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und 2,5 Millionen Wissenschaftler sehen das genau anders.



Soso und das weißt du woher? Das ist wieder mal ein durchschaubares Ablenkungsmanöver.
Du könntest ja auf obigen Zusammenhang eingehen.
Tatsache ist der Bericht des NIST (einer Regierungsorganisation) ist schon im Ansatz völliger Blödsinn, wenn nichtmal die Rohdaten der Simulation zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Wie wollen denn deine 2,5 Millionen Wissenschaftler das überprüfen, wenn sie es gar nicht können.

Das ist ja gerade der Vorwurf an NIST. Blocken von Fakten, ignorieren von physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten.
Was denkst du warum die NIST Simulation bei dem einen Frame aufhört? Na dämmerts langsam?




> Aber die 2500 Leute haben natürlich völlig recht.



Nicht die Masse ist entscheidend, sondern die Faktenlage  und die wurde halt eindeutig mit dem NIST Bericht zugrunde gerichtet.
Ich geb dir gerne die Chance auf die Vorwürfe der Wissenschaftler gegenüber des NIST Modells/Berichts einzugehen, aber scheinbar kommt von dir nichts.
Ein sehr durchaubares Manöver.



> Erinnert an den menschengemachten Klimawandel.
> Den leugnen ein paar Leute und denken, dass 99% alle Wissenschaftler keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie machen.



Nur dass es zu WTC 7 nur den einen Bericht des NIST gibt, der von niemandem angezweifelt werden darf, da es ansonsten Haue gibt und die Botschaften intervenieren.
Zu dem Klimawandel gibt es freilich eine sehr breite übereinstimmende Menge an voneinander unabhängigen Untersuchungen die gesammelt werden.
Du verkennst hier den Unterschied schlicht und einfach.



> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist doch ganz einfach.
> ...


----------



## Adam_West (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber nur weil 2500 Leute an offenkundigen Unfung glauben, kann man nicht von den übrigen Wissenschaftler erwarten, dass sie sich da mit jeder einzelnen Theorie auseinandersetzen und widerlegen.
> 
> Das ist wie mit der Holocaustleugnung. Der Holocaust ist bestens untersucht, er ist ein geschichtlicher Fakt, der durch hunderte, tausende Puplikationen, diverse Prozesse sowie Aussagen, sowohl von Täter, Opfer und Augenzeugen nahezu komplett erforscht ist. Wenn jetzt ein paar ewiggestrige immer noch behaupten, er hätte nicht stattgefunden und dazu irgendwelche obskuren Theorien verbreiten, ist es nicht die Aufgabe seriöser Historiker jede einzelne dieser Theorie zu widerlegen.
> 
> Wenn man ein Ereigniss anzweifelt (egal welches) hat man eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit abzuliefern, die eine glaubwürdige und vorallem beweisbare Alternative anbietet. Daran scheitern sowohl Holocaustleugner, als auch die "Truther" Bewegung beim 11. September.



Sorry, aber wir kommen hier zu dem selben Punkt: es gibt 2500 kritische Wissenschaftler, die fundierte Erkenntnisse und Nachforschungen darlegen. Dagegen tritt wer auf? Wo ist die Gegenfront dazu? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Einschätzung des "Unfugs" DEINE Einschätzung ist.

Ps: Lese dir doch erstmal die Berichte durch, bevor du behauptest, dass sie scheitern. Diese Aussage ist nämlich völlig falsch, denn ihre Darlegungen haben in vielerlei Hinsicht wissenschaftlich fundierte Beweise darliegen. Du fühlst dir eingach gerade auf den Schlips getreten, nur so liest sich dein Kommentar.


----------



## amdahl (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Fürs Protokoll: die Tatsache dass sich zu einer Bewegung keine "Gegenfront" aufbaut kann nicht als Argument herhalten dass die Bewegung im Recht ist. Das kann einige andere Gründe haben die ebenso naheliegend sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mist, Thema verfehlt


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir kommen hier zu dem selben Punkt: es gibt 2500 kritische Wissenschaftler, die fundierte Erkenntnisse und Nachforschungen darlegen. Dagegen tritt wer auf? Wo ist die Gegenfront dazu? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Einschätzung des "Unfugs" DEINE Einschätzung ist.
> 
> Ps: Lese dir doch erstmal die Berichte durch, bevor du behauptest, dass sie scheitern. Diese Aussage ist nämlich völlig falsch, denn ihre Darlegungen haben in vielerlei Hinsicht wissenschaftlich fundierte Beweise darliegen. Du fühlst dir eingach gerade auf den Schlips getreten, nur so liest sich dein Kommentar.



Dagegen muss niemand auftreten, weil bisher nichts brauchbares bei rumkam. Wie gesagt, man muss sich nicht mit jedem Unfug beschäftigen, den sich irgendjemand ausdenkt. Der NIST Bericht wurde übrigens mitnichten bisher nach wissenschaftlichen Standards widerlegt, das ist einfach eine Lüge.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Adam_West schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wir kommen hier zu dem selben Punkt: es gibt 2500 kritische Wissenschaftler, die fundierte Erkenntnisse und Nachforschungen darlegen. Dagegen tritt wer auf? Wo ist die Gegenfront dazu? Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Einschätzung des "Unfugs" DEINE Einschätzung ist.
> 
> Ps: Lese dir doch erstmal die Berichte durch, bevor du behauptest, dass sie scheitern. Diese Aussage ist nämlich völlig falsch, denn ihre Darlegungen haben in vielerlei Hinsicht wissenschaftlich fundierte Beweise darliegen. Du fühlst dir eingach gerade auf den Schlips getreten, nur so liest sich dein Kommentar.



Was für eine Gegenfront?
Wenn ein paar Leute irgendeinen Unsinn glauben, können sie das ja machen, aber trotzdem ändert das nichts an den Fakten.
Es gibt auch genug wissenschaftler, die an Homöopathie glauben, obwohl das auch Unsinn ist.
Das ist eben auch das Problem. Da wird zu viel gelaubt. 
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Menschen daran glauben, dass sie mal von Außerirdischen entführt wurden.
Auch so ein Unsinn. Aber auch bei denen kannst du Argumentation schlicht vergessen, denn die "glauben" nun mal.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Offenbar ist das das Ziel deiner  andauernden Provokationen.
> Und die zeichnen sich durch eine recht einfache Strategie aus.
> 
> Ich äußere mich mit keinem Ton zu den Vorwürfen der Architects und Engineers vor 9/11 Truth in Zusammenhang mit dem Einsturz von WTC7.
> ...


Verwechselst du mich jetzt mit dir selber oder was?
Ich habe nirgendwo provoziert, wo bitte kommen von mir "andauernde Provokationen"?
Ich habe auch längst begründet, was ich warum so meine und Argumente geliefert. Die hast du seit jeher völlig ignoriert, seit ich mich dazu herabgelassen habe, in diesem Thread meine Zeit mehr oder weinger zu verschwenden.

Derjenige, der hier provoziert bist du, indem er Leute, die deinen Verschwörungsquellen nicht glauben wollen, als Verhöhner der Opfer bezeichnet, sowas ist schlicht "grenzdebil".


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Fürs Protokoll: die Tatsache dass sich zu einer Bewegung keine "Gegenfront" aufbaut kann nicht als Argument herhalten dass die Bewegung im Recht ist. Das kann einige andere Gründe haben die ebenso naheliegend sind.



Korrekt, genauso trifft das auch umgekehrt zu.
Aber Fakt ist auch dass es keinerlei Berichte oder Untersuchungen gibt die den NIST Bericht zu WTC7 stützen. Oder kennt da jemand welche und kann sie verlinken?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mist, Thema verfehlt



Deine Beiträge werden immer gehaltvoller, muss ich feststellen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dagegen muss niemand auftreten, weil bisher nichts brauchbares bei rumkam.



Selbstverständlich, du willst es nur nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen.



> Wie gesagt, man muss sich nicht mit jedem Unfug beschäftigen, den sich irgendjemand ausdenkt.



Dafür bist du aber erstaunlich lange in diesem Thread um diese unwahren Behauptungen immer wieder zu wiederholen, ohne  eine Begründung dafür abliefern zu können.
Du könntest natürlich auch die Studie von Beitrag 1 lesen oder die konkreten Argumente und Ausführungen der 9/11 Architects and Engineers  die in obigen Beitrag aufgeführt sind wenigstens zur Kenntnis nehmen.



> Der NIST Bericht wurde übrigens mitnichten bisher nach wissenschaftlichen Standards widerlegt, das ist einfach eine Lüge



Also meinst du ist es das richtige Vorgehen sich die Ohren und Augen zuzuhalten. Okay.
Aber deine Versuch der Diskreditierung ist einfach von sehr niedriger Qualität, das musst du ja selbst auch einsehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ein paar Leute irgendeinen Unsinn glauben, können sie das ja machen, aber trotzdem ändert das nichts an den Fakten.



Na sie widerlegen ja die von NIST aufgestellten Fakten. Zwischen Glauben und Wissen besteht halt ein Unterschied.


> Es gibt auch genug wissenschaftler, die an Homöopathie glauben, obwohl das auch Unsinn ist.



Du lenkst wieder vom Thema ab. Jetzt sind wir also bei der Hömeopathie angelangt
Was sind die nächsten Themen?

Du ich kenn freilich einen Wissenschaftler der von Flugscheiben überzeugt ist, vielleicht könnten das weltweit sogar 500 sein.
Aber mit solchen sinnfreien Ablenkungsmanövern agierst du auf dem gleichen Level wie Kaaruzo.
Diskreditieren und nur nich auf die vorgebrachten Fakten eingehen.


> Das ist eben auch das Problem. Da wird zu viel gelaubt.



Ich glaube eher dass du zuviel glaubst und dein Glauben unerschütterlich ist und du dich daher lieber auf eingetretenen Pfaden herumtreibst und lieber erst gar nicht prüfst oder überlegst, sondern lieber diskredtierst.
Dass deine Diskreditierungsversuche wenig Substanz und Sinn haben, scheint dir egal zu sein.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo provoziert, wo bitte kommen von mir "andauernde Provokationen"?



Das weißt du selbst gut genug. Ich werd deine Off Topic Posts und das gezielte Gestänkere garantiert nicht nochmal aufführen.
 Die bitte ist jedenfalls das zu unterlassen und ernsthaft zu diskutieren.
Dein Vorwurf war dass niemand die ernstzunehmenden Zweifel und Untersuchung der Wissenschaftler verlinkt, die den NIST Bericht widerlegen.
Faktisch wurde das aber getan und nochmals getan. Du willst das halt lediglich nur nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen.

Und weil dir sonst keine vernünftingen Dinge dazu einfallen, bleibt dir nur das Mittel der Rethorik.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das weißt du selbst gut genug. Ich werd deine Off Topic Posts und das gezielte Gestänkere garantiert nicht nochmal aufführen.
> Die bitte ist jedenfalls das zu unterlassen und ernsthaft zu diskutieren.
> Dein Vorwurf war dass niemand die ernstzunehmenden Zweifel und Untersuchung der Wissenschaftler verlinkt, die den NIST Bericht widerlegen.
> Faktisch wurde das aber getan und nochmals getan. Du willst das halt lediglich nur nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen.
> ...


Muss tolles Zeug sein, das du rauchst.

Meine Posts sind Off-Topic. Aha. Inwiefern?
Der NIST-Bericht wurde widerlegt? Wieder "aha", ich hab' noch kein schlüssiges Argument gesehen, welches dies bestätigt. Nur Sachen, die du und gewisse andere falsch verstehen, falsch aufschnappen und Dinge, die du nicht wahrhaben willst.
Ich habe was zu Thermit geschrieben. Ich habe die Sache mit der Verpuffung erwähnt, die gleich mehrfach von anderen Postern hier übergangen worden ist. Scheint für solche Leute ja scheinbar keine Relevanz zu haben. Ich habe glaube ich auch mal was zu schmelzendem Stahl sowie in ausführlicherweise zur logischen Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das WTC7 tatsächlich "gesprengt" worden sei, dazugegeben.
Und genau das soll ich also unterlassen?
Ich hätte auch was zum Pentagon auspacken können, weil dass aber zu _*Off-Topic*_ (!) gewesen wäre (ich hatte mit diesem speziellem Thema auch gar nicht angefangen), ließ ich das bleiben.

Jemand, welcher die Unverschämtheit besitzt, als Anhänger solcher Verschwörungstheorien anderen Opferverhöhnung vorzuwerfen, hat mir übrigens nicht im geringsten Maße vorzuschreiben, was ich unterlassen soll.
Mir auch egal, ob es sich dabei um den Threadersteller handelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Korrekt, die Quellen habe ich mir nicht angeguckt und deinen Beitrag habe ich mir nach den ersten 2 Zeilen übrigens auch nicht weiter durchgelesen.
> Aber mach nur weiter, noch ist es witzig



Keine Sorge, du hast nichts verpasst. Ich klicke sie manchmal an und in den besseren Fällen weißt der erste Absatz keine große Lücke auf. Aber diese Fälle sind selten.





teachmeluv schrieb:


> In Erwartung hoffentlich nicht als überheblich abgestempelt zu werden:
> 
> wer mal ein Studium durchlaufen hat wird wissen und gelernt haben, dass auch Arbeiten von hochrangigen Wissenschaftlern angegriffen werden dürfen. Nicht jede Dissertation, Diplom- oder Doktorarbeit ist 100 % wasserdicht. Nicht immer alles glauben, was irgendwo geschrieben steht.



Es geht nicht darum, ob irgendwas 100% richtig ist. Davon sollte kein seriöser Wissenschaftler je ausgehen. Es geht darum, ob eine These die beste ist um alle bekannten Fakten zu erklären - und das mit möglichst geringen Zusatzannahmen/Ausschweifungen (Ocsam). "Keine These" ist also immer die schlechtere Idee. Man kann Merkwürdigkeiten in eine These ankreiden, aber damit hält man nur fest, dass sich weitere Arbeit lohnt (vergl. z.B. Relativitäs- und Quantentheorie, die bei einander der Lüge bezichtigen und somit Anlass für viel Forschung liefern. Aber beide für ihr Gebiet immer noch die mit Abstand schlüssigsten Erklärungen liefern). Wer sich hinstellt und behauptet, er wüsste es besser, der muss tatsächlich alles besser erklären.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es beschäftigt sich niemand mit unwissenschaftlicher Arbeit



Wenn du dir die Arbeit nicht ansiehst, dann kannst du dazu gar nichts sagen Kaaruzo.
Ergo bringt es auch nichts sich immer weiter im Kreis zu drehen. Du willst einfach nicht. Okay, es ist agekommen, glaub mir.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der NIST-Bericht wurde widerlegt? Wieder "aha", ich hab' noch kein schlüssiges Argument gesehen, welches dies bestätigt.



Selbstverständlich, der Bericht wurde schon 2 Tage nachdem er rauskam widerlegt.
Es würde genügend die vorgebrachten Argumente und technischen Erörterungen die hier verlinkt wurden zu lesen.
Da du das aber nicht tust, kann man dich auch kaum ernst nehmen.
Du bist ein weiterer Verweigerer einer offenen Diskussion. Die willst du nicht führen, da es dir leichter fällt sich der offiziellen Lesart anzuschließen anstatt kritisch zu hinterfragen.
Aber es ist doch okay. Wenn du das so glauben willst, dann mach das.

Wenn du denkst ein  brennendes Gebäude stürzt mit knapp 3 Sekunden Freifallgeschwindigkeit beginnend am nichtbrennenden Fundament ein, wenn nur hier und da überhaupt mal wirklich kritische Temperaturen erreicht werden, welche nicht die tragenden Säulen betreffen, dann kannst du mir nur leid tun.

Der NIST Bericht ist widerlegt und wenn ihr die Quellen nicht ansehen wollt, dann lasst es einfach bleiben, aber spammt nicht diesen Thread hier voll.



			
				ruyen_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Sorge, du hast nichts verpasst. Ich klicke sie manchmal an und in den besseren Fällen weißt der erste Absatz keine große Lücke auf. Aber diese Fälle sind selten.



Also hast du dir die Quellen angeschaut? Also Bericht Seite 1 und die Kritik der Wissenschaftler am NIST Bericht?

Dass nachgewiesen ist, dass der NIST Bericht alles andere als wissenschaftlich arbeitet, interessiert auch niemanden.
Bis heute gibt NIST weder die Parameter, noch die komplette Simulation zum Einsturz von WTC 7 frei und stellt sich quer.
Dass solche Querulanten wie ihr das nicht begreifen wollt, ist enttäuschend.

WTC-Gebäude kontrolliert gesprengt - Gesicherte Erkenntnis 15 Jahre nach 9/11 - NRhZ-Online - Neue Rheinische Zeitung - [email]info@nrhz.de[/email]

Abb. 3: Das Schlussbild der von NIST durchgeführten WTC-7-Computersimulation zeigt an der Außenseite starke Verformungen, wie sie in den Videos nicht zu beobachten waren. (Quelle: NIST)  Das NIST-Computermodell zeigt nicht etwa den Einsturz des Gebäudes WTC 7, sondern eine starke Deformierung des Baukörpers, die in den Videos vom Zusammenbruch nicht zu sehen ist; es lässt auch die Phase des freien Falls nicht erkennen. *Außerdem endet das Modell ohne weitere Erklärung etwas weniger als 2 Sekunden vor dem Ende des knapp 7 Sekunden dauernden Einsturzes. Das Computermodell kann auch nicht von unabhängigen Prüfern nachvollzogen werden, weil sich das NIST geweigert hat, einen großen Teil der von ihm dafür verwendeten Daten freizugeben – mit der Begründung, dadurch könne "die öffentliche Sicherheit" gefährdet werden.*

Ist ja ne tolle Wissenschaftliche Arbeit von NIST, die Daten nicht freizugeben, wegen öffentlicher Sicherheit und so.. jaja.
Aber ihr stützt so einen Schwachfug, und dann noch vorgeben irgendwelche Wissenschaftler zu sein.
Von wissenschatlichem Arbeiten schwadronieren und dann in x Beispielen selbiges ad absurdum führen.

Na merkt ihrs noch? Ihr seit Lügner, sonst nix weiter und das ganze Getrolle, Gelüge und diskriminierende Verhalten ist ein toller Vorwand sich mit dem Material nicht zu beschäftigen.
Solch ein Vorgehen kennt man aus den 30er Jahren.
Entweder man äußert sich zu einem Thema ordentlich und wenn man sowieso die Quellen nicht ansehen, will dann könnte man sich auch raushalten.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Schaffe, hast du nicht gelernt dass man wenn die Originalquelle verlinkt bzw sich gleich mit dieser befasst anstatt mit irgendeiner Übersetzung ?
https://www.europhysicsnews.org/articles/epn/pdf/2016/04/epn2016474p21.pdf



> NOTE FROM THE EDITORS
> This feature is somewhat different from our usual
> purely scientific articles, in that it contains some
> speculation. However, given the timing and the
> ...



Das wird in deinem verlinkten Artikel erst ganz zum Schluss gesagt, obwohl es eigentlich wesentliche Information für den Leser ist. Komisch, warum würde man so etwas nur machen? Wäre ja ein dummer Zufall wenn das unabsichtlich geschehen wäre. Warum das sicher nicht unabsichtlich geschehen ist? 
http://www.luftpost-kl.de/luftpost-archiv/LP_16/LP12716_210916.pdf
Diesen Text hat man halt kopiert, da steht diese Anmerkung aber leider ganz vorne. 

Interessant was man noch bei dieser Übersetzung findet: 


> (Wir haben versucht, das sehr fachspezifische Englisch des Artikels in allgemeinverständliches
> Deutsch zu übertragen, und Ergänzungen und Links in runden Klammern in den
> Text eingefügt. Die Ziffern und Anmerkungen in eckigen Klammern waren bereits im Original
> enthalten. Der Artikel ist nicht in einem Revolverblatt, sondern in der Fachzeitschrift
> ...



Sehr interessant, erkennt man hier nicht eine deutliche Färbung? Wo ist die Objektivität und Neutralität hin? 
Man stützt sich also auf eine "wissenschaftlich fundierte Kritik" die laut Herausgeber "nicht streng wissenschaftlich ist, da sie auf einigen Annahmen basiert". 

Was mich noch stutzig macht: Die Quellen. 
6 Seiten, heiße 15 Quellen? Das passt nicht. Wäre es nämlich eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit, würde man bei sowas nämlich auch eine Quelle angeben. 


> As late as March 2006,
> NIST’s lead investigator, Dr. Shyam Sunder, was quoted as
> saying, “Truthfully, I don’t really know. We’ve had trouble
> getting a handle on building No. 7.”


Von Seite 4. 
Woher kommt das Zitat? Wieso gibt es hier keine Quelle? Faulheit? Schlampigkeit? 



Spoiler






> Preventing high-rise failures
> Steel-framed high-rises have endured large fires without
> suffering total collapse for four main reasons:
> 1) Fires typically are not hot enough and do not last long
> ...





Wie wissenschaftlich hier wieder gearbeitet wird. "Feuer werden typischerweise nicht heiß genug..." --> Das ist nicht wissenschaftlich. Keine Quelle, nichts, reine Spekulation. Wenn sie Daten für "typische Temperaturen" bei einem Feuer haben, warum wird nicht angegeben wie sie zu dieser Annahme kommen? 
Woher kommen diese 67%?
Quelle für diesen "Faktor 3 oder höher"? 


Und die Quellen generell? Dazu müsste man wissen, wer die Autoren des Artikels sind: 
Steven Jones, Robert Korol, Anthony Szamboti, Ted Walter

[1] NIST: Analysis of Needs and Existing Capabilities for Full-Scale Fire
Resistance Testing (October 2008).
[2] G. Szuladziński and* A. Szamboti* and R. Johns, International
Journal of Protective Structures 4, 117 (2013).
[3] NIST: Final Report on the Collapse of World Trade Center
Building 7, Federal Building and Fire Safety Investigation
of the World Trade Center Disaster (November 20, 2008).
[4] R. Brookman, A Discussion of ‘Analysis of Structural Response
of WTC 7 to Fire and Sequential Failures Leading to Collapse,
Journal of 9/11 Studies (October 2012).
[5] NIST: Final Report of the National Construction Safety Team on the
Collapses of the World Trade Center Towers (December 1, 2005).
[6] NIST: Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC Towers Investigation
(Updated September 19, 2011).
[7] Z. Bažant, Y. Zhou, Yong, Journal of Engineering Mechanics 128,
2 (2002).
[8]* A. Szamboti* and G. MacQueen, The Missing Jolt: A Simple Refutation
of the NIST-Bažant Collapse Hypothesis, Journal of 9/11
Studies (April 2009).
[9] D. Chandler, The Destruction of the World Trade Center North Tower
and Fundamental Physics, Journal of 9/11 Studies (February 2010).
[10] *A. Szamboti* and R. Johns, ASCE Journals Refuse to Correct
Fraudulent Paper Published on WTC Collapses, Journal of 9/11
Studies (September 2014).
[11] J.-L. Le and Z. Bažant, Journal of Engineering Mechanics 137,
82 (2011).
[12] *S. Jones*, Why Indeed Did the WTC Buildings Collapse Completely?
Journal of 9/11 Studies (September 2006).
[13] N. Harrit et al., Open Chemical Physics Journal (April 2009).
[14] G. MacQueen, Eyewitness Evidence of Explosions in the Twin
Towers, Chapter Eight, The 9/11 Toronto Report, Editor: James
Gourley (November 2012).
[15] Fire Department of New York (FDNY): World Trade Center Task Force
Interviews, The New York Times (October 2001 to January 2002)

Ja, es ist in der Tat nicht ungewöhnlich sich selbst zu zitieren, aber hier ist die Quellenlage außerordentlich dünn, nicht einmal die Seitenzahl des NIST-Reports wird angeführt (Schlampigkeit?), aber wenn dann von insgesamt 15 Quellen maximal 13 wissenschaftlich sind (Nr 14 und 15 sind es nämlich nicht), und davon zitiert man sich noch 4x selbst? 
Dazu ist die Bibliografie nicht wirklich einheitlich, wieder mal Schlampigkeit? Obwohl man nur 15 Quellen hat bringt man es nicht hin, das einheitlich zu gestalten? 

Kurze Frage an dich, Schaffe: 
Findest du es nicht etwas merkwürdig wenn ein 6 Seiten-Text (wovon eigentlich nur 5 Fließtext sind), von 4 Autoren, zwei NIST Reports widerlegen soll (basierend auf teilweiser Spekulation), wovon der Report bezüglich WTC 298 Seiten sowie der Report zu WTC 7 130 Seiten hat? 
Damit impliziere ich nicht, dass es mindestens genauso lang sein soll, aber 5 Seiten? Mit 15 Quellen? Du hast noch nie wissenschaftlich gearbeitet oder? Du hast keine wirkliche Ahnung von Quellenkritik, aber du willst dich über andere großartig echauffieren. Das wäre ja fast lustig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. 

Nochwas: Besagte Autoren sind doch anscheinend Wissenschaftler. Warum bringen sie es dann nicht fertig wissenschaftlich zu arbeiten? Dazu gehören nun einmal Quellenangaben zu sämtlichen Behauptungen oder Aussagen, die man nicht selbst getroffen hat, vor allem bei wörtlichen Zitaten. Immerhin war es als solches gekennzeichnet. Aber keine Quelle. Nichts leichter als das, die Aussage findet man sicherlich im Netz. Fußnote, in die Bibliografie den Link mit Autor + zuletzt aufgerufen, fertig. Nicht einmal 2 Minuten Arbeit. 
Und trifft man Schlussfolgerungen auf Basis von Sekundärliteratur, dann erklärt man auch, auf Basis welcher "Fakten" man zu dieser Schlussfolgerung kommt. 
Dass dir das alles vollkommen egal ist, zeigt dass du keine Ahnung vom Verfassen einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit hast. Denn die besteht nicht daraus irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum zu schmeißen und es dem Gegenüber übrig zu lassen, die Quellen dazu zu finden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schaffe, hast du nicht gelernt dass man wenn die Originalquelle verlinkt bzw sich gleich mit dieser befasst anstatt mit irgendeiner Übersetzung ?



Das Zitat sollte nur darlegen, dass NIST nicht ihren "wissenschaftlichen Bericht" nicht offenlegt und sämtliche Daten zur Simulation unter Verschluss hält.
Du kannst dir gerne die Pressekonferenz ansehen, wenn du es nicht glaubst.

Den Bericht den du jetzt hier zitierst war zu *keinem Zeitpunkt Bestandteil der Diskussion.*
Aber um das zu merken hättest du wohl auch eher erst die Quellen sondieren müssen.

Wieder mal ein seichtes Ablenkungsmanöver Leob12 aber was soll man denn auch anderes erwarten als Diskreditierungsversuche.
Das habe  nur zitier um klarzumachen, dass NIST nicht die Simulationsdaten herausgibt und das ist leider eben so. Mit der Begründung das gefärde die Nationale Sicherheit.
Das stimmt. Denn wenn die Leute erfahren würden dass die Regierung an dem Tag munter herumgesprengt hat, dann würden sie der womöglichn nicht mehr vertrauen.

Aber klar, du nennst jetzt einen Artikel der nicht Bestandteil der Debatte ist um wieder mit den Diskreditierungsversuchen weiterzumachen und die hier verlinkten Quellen nicht in Augenschein nehmen zu müssen.
Es langweilt langsam.

Beantworte doch mal folgende zwei Fragen.

1. Warum hält NIST die Simulationsdaten zurück und bricht ihre Simulation beim Einstürzen mit freien Fall ab und begründet das mit der nationalen Sicherheit.
2. Warum passen die Verformungen des Gebäudes 7 aus den NIST Bildern nicht mit den Einsturzvideos zusammen.

Das sind nur die beiden offensichtlichsten Dinge.
Aber für euch ist das ja wissenschaftliches Arbeiten wenn eine Regierungsbehörde die Forschungsergebnisse mit der Begründung der nationalen Sicherheit zurückhält.
Jaja. Ihr seit so bemitleidenswert. Lieber fährt ihr ständig den Leuten an den Karren die diese Schweinerei aufdecken wollen und unter höchstem Druck ihre Arbeiten durchführen.

Das ihr solche einfachen Zusammenhänge nicht versteht.
Aber das ist ähnlich mit den AMD Fans im Forum. Auch wenn alles dagegen spricht, trotzdem wird die AMD Propaganda munter weiterverbreitet.


----------



## Leob12 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



> “might jeopardize public safety.”


Direkt aus dem Bericht. Weißt du was fehlt? Eine Quelle. 
Wieso verlinkt man sowas zur "Einleitung", wenn es einfach nicht wissenschaftlichen Standards entspricht? 

Als Einleitung hätte hier eher etwas getaugt, das sich it dem NIST-Bericht auseinandersetzt, mit dieser Passage. Aber stattdessen nimmt man halt irgendwas, weil es gerade bequem ist. Wieso beziehst du dich nicht selbst auf den NIST-Report, die Passage mit dem Einsturz? Glaubst du das wäre für die Leute hier zu kompliziert gewesen?


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Direkt aus dem Bericht. Weißt du was fehlt? Eine Quelle.



Von welchen Bericht reden wir hier jetzt? Den von dir verlinkten?
Weiß ich nich, kann mich dazu nicht äußern, den kenne ich nicht. Du kannst ja auch ne andere quelle nehmen.

Schau doch ins offizielle NIST Papier.

https://www.nist.gov/sites/default/files/documents/2017/05/09/NIST-National-Construction-Safety-Team-Report-to-Congress-2010-FINAL.PDF

Es wird seit Jahren versucht an die Simulationsdaten von NIST heranzukommen, diese werden der Bevölkerung aber aufgrund dessen, weil es starke Beweise für die Sprengungen sind, nicht zugänglich gemacht.
Ähnliche Probleme gibt es auch im Comission Bericht.

" Section 7(c) prohibits NIST from disclosing voluntarily provided safety-related information if that information is not directly related to the building failure being investigated and the NIST Director finds that the disclosure of the information would inhibit the voluntary provision of that type of information.  Section 7(d) prohibits NIST from publicly rleasing any information it receives in the 
3course of an investigation under the NCST Act if the NISTDirector finds that the disclosure of that information might jeopardize public safety."




> Wieso verlinkt man sowas zur "Einleitung", wenn es einfach nicht wissenschaftlichen Standards entspricht?



Es ging mir nur darum zu zeigen dass NIST seine wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse in weitreichendem Maße unter Verschluss hält.
Und ihre Simulation genau dort aufhört wo das Einstürzen im freien Fall geschieht. 
Jeder Trottel kann sich im Internet die Informationen beschaffen, dass ein Einsturz im Freien Fall, gemessen an allen 4 Gebäudekanten, phsyikalisch völlig unmöglich ist.
Das geht nur, wenn sämtliche tragenden Außensäulen auf einen Ruck weggezogen werden und stell dir vor, die Außensäulen waren nicht durch irgendwelche Feuer stark erhitzt, das zeigt auch der NIST Bericht.
NIST ist sich selbst völlig im klaren, dass der Einsturz wegen Feuer völliger Schwachsinn ist. Wenn nicht, dann würden sie ja wohl die Simulationsdaten veröffentlichen. Tun sie aber faktisch nicht.

Dann braucht auch niemand mehr hier kommen und was von wissenschaftlicher Arbeit erzählen und 2,5 Millionen Architekten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wäre für die Leute hier zu kompliziert gewesen?



Hier schaut sich niemand die Quellen an, völlig unabhängig davon wie sie nun präsentiert werden.
Und für die Quellen die du nun gefunden hast, bin ich nicht zuständig.
Ich hab den Text ursprünglich von Heise.de

Oder willst dich hier jetzt mit Quellenlehre beschäftigen, um das unangenehme Thema nicht diskutieren zu müssen?
Ich hab doch ganz stark den Eindruck dass es genau darauf wieder hinausläuft.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Genau das ist es. Verhöhnung der Opfer, das kann man hier ruhig jedem vorwerfen der hier nur da ist um zu stänkern und da ist, um die Fakten zu ignorieren, lediglich weil sie von den falschen Leuten kommen.


Opfer verhöhnen in erster Linie die, welche aus Selbsbereicherung irgendwelchen Blödsinn verbreiten. Und das tun in etwa 98% derer, welche solch Publikationen beim Kopp-Verlag und sonstwo veröffentlichen. Schlimm nur, dass ohne nachzudenken jede Menge Leute (wenn ich jetzt ganz pessimistisch sein könnte, sogar mehr als die Hälfte) darauf reinfallen.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Von dir kam der Vorwurf wieso hier niemand die Kritik an NIST Verlinkt. Sie wurde verlinkt.


Die Kritik am NIST wurde doch schon im Eingangspost verlinkt, also nein, dieser Vorwurf kam von mir definitiv nicht.
Hättest du meine Posts tatsächlich gelesen, wäre dir das auch aufgefallen.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und das wars dann schon mit dem Inhalt deiner Beiträge, mehr kommt nicht, weil dir halt nix besseres einfällt.


Höre bitte mit diesem Schwachsinn auf und versuche zumindest, nicht wie ein 16-Jähriger rüberzukommen.
Du hast meine Beiträge doch überhaupt nicht gelesen.
Machst du das eigentlich mit Absicht? Würde mich nicht wundern.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Opfer verhöhnen in erster Linie die, welche aus Selbsbereicherung irgendwelchen Blödsinn verbreiten.



Also du, eingeschlossen der anderen Faktenverweigerer?



> Und das tun in etwa 98% derer, welche solch Publikationen beim Kopp-Verlag und sonstwo veröffentlichen.



Ich frage mich was du nun mit dem Kopp Verlag willst? Das einzige was ich zum Kopp Verlag jemals gesagt hab war, dass nicht alle Bücher Unsinn sind die dort veröffentlicht werden.
Aber ziemlich viel ist schon Unsinn, leider.



> Die Kritik am NIST wurde doch schon im Eingangspost verlinkt, also nein, dieser Vorwurf kam von mir definitiv nicht.


Doch der Kam, habs grad gelesen.
Tatsache ist allerdings das die Kritik an NIST ziemlich glaubwürdig ist. Und NIST da nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, außer ihre Daten nicht freizugeben.
Wie bewertest du es eigentlich, wenn man eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit verfasst und seine Arbeit dann teilweise unter Verschluss hält? Findest du das gut?



> Höre bitte mit diesem Schwachsinn auf und versuche zumindest, nicht wie ein 16-Jähriger rüberzukommen.



Hättest du den NIST Bericht auch wirklich gelesen dann würde dir mehrere Dinge klar werden.



> Du hast meine Beiträge doch überhaupt nicht gelesen.



Wenn das so ist, werde ich das doch gleich nachholen, ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen dass da was sinnvolles enthalten ist, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.

Ich hab mal was gefunden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du bist dir über garnichts im Klaren wie mir scheint, dabei liegt es doch auf der Hand.



Es ist phsykalisch nicht möglich dass ein Gebäude 2,5Sekunden Freifall einstürzt, besonders nicht  symmetrisch an allen Eckpunkten des Gebäudes.
Wenn das Gebäude so einstürzt bedarf es einer gleichzeitigen Schwächung aller äußeren tragenden Säulen durch Feuer, die gleichzeitig dann einstürzen.
Laut NIST Bericht waren die äußeren Säulen aber nichtmal handwarm.
Ergo muss es  bedeutem dass die kalten tragenden Säulen mit einem Ruck an Stabilität verlieren und die Stockwerke aufeinanderprallen, beginnend am Fundament und nicht etwa dort wo laut NIST Stockerkw aufeinandergestürzt sind.
Deswegen wird die Simulation auch von NIST bei beginnendem Freifall abgebrochen. Und die Unterlagen werden aus Gründen der nationalen Sicherheit unter Verschluss gehalten.



> Es sind ja nicht nur ein paar vertikale Stahlträger weggebrochen, sondern es sind zentral Pfeiler regelrecht eingeknickt: World Trade Center 7 (1987–2001) – Wikipedia



Laut der Theorie von NIST mag das alles vielleicht in irgendeiner Weise so passiert sein.
Es erklärt aber nicht den freien Fall des Gebäudes und den Einsturzbeginn am Fundament des Gebäudes.
Wie wir wissen, hat das Gebäude in den unteren Etagen keineswegs gebrannt und die Brände waren auf sehr wenigen Etagen überhaupt in der Lage mehr als 200 Grad zu knacken.
Es gab nur wenige Punkte wo das Feuer 600 Grad heiß wurde und somit nach einiger Zeit die Tragkraft der Betonstahlsäulen in kritische Bereich zu bringen.
Die Brände waren im Vergleich zu anderen Bränden von Wolkenkratzern nur lokal und alles andere als gefährlich.



> Du kannst ja schlecht jede Etage nur außen befestigen, es muss ja zentral auch was zur Stüze geben, besonders bei der Höhe.



Die Etagen waren auch außen befestigt und nach dem NIST Bericht brannte vor allem eine Seite stärker und das auf wenigen Etagen.
Wäre das Ding nicht gesprengt worden, dann würde das Gebäude in der Mitte auf der Seite langsam einbrechen wo es durch die Feuer beschädigt ist.
Ganz sichernicht an dem äußeren Säulenring wo die Temperaturen kaum mehr als 100 Grad erreichten. 



> Und wenn man sich das so ansieht, so wundert es einen nicht, dass so ein Gebäude einsackt.



Wenn das Ding 2 oder 3 Tage gebrannt hätte, wäre es vermutlich irgendwann stellenweise eingesackt, genauso eben wie alle anderen völlog ausgebrannten Gebäude die dann teilweise eingestürzt sind und die Geschichte kennt.
Aber niemals in Freifall und beginnend am Fundament. Das gibt es nur ausschließlich bei Gebäudesprengungen, ansonsten nicht.
Das ist eigentlich ein ziemlich klarer Beweis für eine Sprengung, da dies nur ausschließlich bei Sprengungen so auftreten kann. Denn Feuer kann nunmal nicht gleichzeitig das Fundament zerstören.
Vor allem dann nicht, wenns da nichtmal gebrannt hat.


> Außer natürlich man glaubt nicht an die Gesetze der Schwerkraft.



Dann würde ich dir raten die nochmal nachzuschlagen. Besonders was die Beschleunigen durch den Freien Fall über 2,5 sekunden angeht.
Das bedeutet nämlich ein gleichzeitig Sprengen von allen Außensäulen, ansonsten würde das Gebäude ja nicht symmetrisch einstürzen, sondern langsam in sich zusammenfallen.



> Und zum Pentagon äußere ich mich echt nicht, sowas wurde schon in anderen Threads hier bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade.



Beim Pentagon wissen wir aus den Memos dass das Flugzeug absichtlich nicht abgeschossen wurde.
Das ist eine Tatsache. Eine Untersuchung wurde abgeblockt.

Und selbstverständlich weiß man auch dass die Sprengung von WTC7 von Larry Silverstein erfolgte, nachdem er mit seiner Versicherung telefoniert hatte.
Und Silverstein bestätigte das dann auch in dem nächsten Interview, das ist ja schon auf Seite 1 verlinkt.

Shame On Jesse Ventura! | Fox News

"Shortly before the building collapsed, several NYPD officers and Con-Edison workers told me that Larry Silverstein, the property developer of One World Financial Center *was on the phone with his insurance carrier to see if they would authorize the controlled demolition of the building* – since its foundation was already unstable and expected to fall."

Es gab nie eine Verschwörung um die kontrollierte Sprengung von Building 7,  erst als die Regierung der USA da draus eine gemacht hatte.
Und die haben sie halt gemacht, weil sie die Sprengungen der Twin Towers verschleiern wollten,ist doch ganz einfach.
Man muss nur die Puzzleteile zusammensetzen, mehr auch schon nicht und dann wird auch klar wieso BBC 20 Minuten zu früh über den Einsturz von WTC 7 berichtet hat, steht auch auf Seite 1.

Und später sagte Silverstein dann:

"I remember getting a call from the fire department commander, telling me that they were not sure they were gonna be able to contain the fire, and I said, 'We've had such terrible loss of life, maybe the smartest thing to do is pull it.' *And they made that decision to pull and then we watched the building collapse.*"

Du musst einfach nur die Quellen lesen, das ist schon auch alles, aber es gibt halt ein paar Leute denen man einfach nicht helfen kann, so sehr man sich auch bemüht.
Sie denken in einem festgezurrten Frame, den auch völlig klare Beweise und Belege nicht erschüttern können.
What willste machen.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-VNjYXU-CE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also du, eingeschlossen der anderen Faktenverweigerer?


Du gibst also a) zu, dass dir die Opfer im Prinzip völlig egal sind und du im Forum nur Streit suchst...


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, werde ich das doch gleich nachholen, ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen dass da was sinnvolles enthalten ist, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich ja auch.


...und b) dass du mir quasi Spam vorgeworfen hast, ohne dass du meine Posts überhaupt gelesen hast?
Hmm, Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Doch der Kam, habs grad gelesen.


Ich habe lediglich angemerkt, dass der NIST-Bericht von einigen angezweifelt oder gar als komplett falsch deklariert wird, ohne auf die entsprechenden Stellen darin hinzuweisen. Ich war glaub' ich sogar der erste, welcher den Bericht überhaupt mal in Gänze verlinkt hat.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Tatsache ist allerdings das die Kritik an NIST ziemlich glaubwürdig ist. Und NIST da nichts entgegenzusetzen hat, außer ihre Daten nicht freizugeben.
> Wie bewertest du es eigentlich, wenn man eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit verfasst und seine Arbeit dann teilweise unter Verschluss hält? Findest du das gut?


Was kümmert mich das?
Kannst du das nachprüfen? Kannst du irgendwas mit Simulationsparametern anfangen? Bist du Physiker? Hast du einen Computer zuhause der sowas in weniger als, vielleicht 'n paar Jahre, hinkriegt?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hättest du den NIST Bericht auch wirklich gelesen dann würde dir mehrere Dinge klar werden.


Hast du ihn gelesen?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es ist phsykalisch nicht möglich dass ein Gebäude 2,5Sekunden Freifall einstürzt, besonders nicht  symmetrisch an allen Eckpunkten des Gebäudes.


So wie ich das rausgelesen habe, ist lediglich die Nordseite für 2-4 Sekunden im freien Fall gestürzt, was sich mit dem Einknicken der externen Säulen erklären lässt. Steht im NIST-Bericht.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn das Gebäude so einstürzt bedarf es einer gleichzeitigen Schwächung aller äußeren tragenden Säulen durch Feuer, die gleichzeitig dann einstürzen.
> Laut NIST Bericht waren die äußeren Säulen aber nichtmal handwarm.


Die externen Säulen wurden durch den Einsturz des WTC1 beschädigt.
Steht ebenfalls im NIST-Bericht.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ergo muss es  bedeutem dass die kalten tragenden Säulen mit einem Ruck an Stabilität verlieren und die Stockwerke aufeinanderprallen, beginnend am Fundament und nicht etwa dort wo laut NIST Stockerkw aufeinandergestürzt sind.


Die Stockwerke waren auch über interne Säulen befestigt.
Da die internen durch die Brände an Stabilität verloren, hat sich das Gewicht der Etagen mehr und mehr auf die äußeren Säulen übertragen. Klar, dass die das nicht ewig aushalten.
Steht übrigens im NIST-Bericht.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Laut der Theorie von NIST mag das alles vielleicht in irgendeiner Weise so passiert sein.
> Es erklärt aber nicht den freien Fall des Gebäudes und den Einsturzbeginn am Fundament des Gebäudes.


1. Das Gebäude ist nicht gänzlich im "freien Fall" eingestürzt.
2. Du weißt schon wo das Fundament ist, oder?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wie wir wissen, hat das Gebäude in den unteren Etagen keineswegs gebrannt und die Brände waren auf sehr wenigen Etagen überhaupt in der Lage mehr als 200 Grad zu knacken.
> Es gab nur wenige Punkte wo das Feuer 600 Grad heiß wurde und somit nach einiger Zeit die Tragkraft der Betonstahlsäulen in kritische Bereich zu bringen.
> Die Brände waren im Vergleich zu anderen Bränden von Wolkenkratzern nur lokal und alles andere als gefährlich.


Sagt wer?
Ausschlaggebend war, dass die Brände nicht gelöscht wurden, da die automatische Sprinkleranlage deaktiviert war.
Hinzu kommt noch das viele Schwefel in den Gipsverschalungen der Wände, welche den Schmelzpunkt nochmal gesenkt haben. Schwefel ist übrigens in Bürogebäuden allgegenwärtig, genauso wie Eisen und Alluminium (kombinierte Rückstände davon missdeuten manche als Thermitreaktion).
Auf die Isolierung wird übrigens im NIST-Bericht (!) eingegangen, wenn ich mich nicht irre, im Konstruktionsteil.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Etagen waren auch außen befestigt und nach dem NIST Bericht brannte vor allem eine Seite stärker und das auf wenigen Etagen.
> Wäre das Ding nicht gesprengt worden, dann würde das Gebäude in der Mitte auf der Seite langsam einbrechen wo es durch die Feuer beschädigt ist.
> 
> Wenn das Ding 2 oder 3 Tage gebrannt hätte, wäre es vermutlich irgendwann stellenweise eingesackt, genauso eben wie alle anderen völlog ausgebrannten Gebäude die dann teilweise eingestürzt sind und die Geschichte kennt.
> ...


Contra: Wäre das Teil gesprengt worden, hätte man das hunderte Meter im Umkreis deutlich gehört. 
Hab' ich schon öfter mal in meinen Posts (!) erwähnt. Aber ich weiß, das ist ja alles Off-Topic und Spam, bla bla....
Und ja, das stand auch im NIST-Bericht.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir raten die nochmal nachzuschlagen. Besonders was die Beschleunigen durch den Freien Fall über 2,5 sekunden angeht.
> Das bedeutet nämlich ein gleichzeitig Sprengen von allen Außensäulen, ansonsten würde das Gebäude ja nicht symmetrisch einstürzen, sondern langsam in sich zusammenfallen.


Siehe oben.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Beim Pentagon wissen wir aus den Memos dass das Flugzeug absichtlich nicht abgeschossen wurde.
> Das ist eine Tatsache. Eine Untersuchung wurde abgeblockt.


Ich fang' jetzt garantiert nicht auch noch vom Pentagon an, dafür ist meine Zeit samstagmorgen doch zu schade.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich weiß man auch dass die Sprengung von WTC7 von Larry Silverstein erfolgte, nachdem er mit seiner Versicherung telefoniert hatte.
> Und Silverstein bestätigte das dann auch in dem nächsten Interview, das ist ja schon auf Seite 1 verlinkt.
> 
> Shame On Jesse Ventura! | Fox News
> ...


Da die Twin-Towers nie gesprengt wurden, ist das schon mal hinfällig.
Und dir ist schon klar, dass Fox-News sowas wie die BILD in Amerika ist, oder?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Man muss nur die Puzzleteile zusammensetzen, mehr auch schon nicht und dann wird auch klar wieso BBC 20 Minuten zu früh über den Einsturz von WTC 7 berichtet hat, steht auch auf Seite 1.


Jaja, ich weiß, BBC ist die Bush'n Buddy Company.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du musst einfach nur die Quellen lesen, das ist schon auch alles, aber es gibt halt ein paar Leute denen man einfach nicht helfen kann, so sehr man sich auch bemüht.
> Sie denken in einem festgezurrten Frame, den auch völlig klare Beweise und Belege nicht erschüttern können.
> What willste machen.^^


Selber Posts von anderen einfach nicht lesen und als Spam abtun, aber andere dann anschnauzen, wenn sie selbiges bei dir nicht machen.
Ich glaube dass mit dem 16 war noch zu hochgegriffen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du gibst also a) zu, dass dir die Opfer im Prinzip völlig egal sind und du im Forum nur Streit suchst...



Ja, genau, ich suche Streit, jetzt hast du den wahren Grund für meine Existenz gefunden Sherlock.



> und b) dass du mir quasi Spam vorgeworfen hast, ohne dass du meine Posts überhaupt gelesen hast?



Ja zurecht, denn viele deiner Posts waren einfach nur Off Topic Spam inkl. der üblichen Trollversuche.



> Hmm, Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung.



Na dann hoffen wir mal dass das auf diesen Beitrag von dir auch zutrifft.
Der Vorwurf ich würde nur Streit suchen, lässt jedenfalls schlimmes erahnen.



> Ich habe lediglich angemerkt, dass der NIST-Bericht von einigen angezweifelt oder gar als komplett falsch deklariert wird



Warum sollte er das denn nicht werden? Der Bericht ist das Papier nicht wert auf dem er gedruckt ist.
Der Bericht ist ein komplettes Cover Up und völliger Schwachsinn.



> ohne auf die entsprechenden Stellen darin hinzuweisen. Ich war glaub' ich sogar der erste, welcher den Bericht überhaupt mal in Gänze verlinkt hat.



Ich hab den Bericht mittlerweile auf Seite 1 gepackt.



> Was kümmert mich das?



Ist das jetzt den 100% iger ernst? Es kümmert dich nicht dass das Ding überhaupt nicht einsehbar ist?
Wer zur Hölle soll denn bitte nachprüfen ob die Simulationen einen Sinn ergeben?
Das wurde doch grade von X Wissenschaftlern moniert. Information Act inklusive, der nix gezogen hat.



> Kannst du das nachprüfen? Kannst du irgendwas mit Simulationsparametern anfangen?



Du ich bin kein Bauingenieur genausowenig wie du und genausowenig wie viele andere hier.
Aber man kann sich seinen Teil denken wenn ein offizieller Bericht teils unter Verschluss gehalten wird, mit der Begründung der öffentlichen Sicherheit.
Und das der Bericht völliger Blödsinn ist, sieht man alleine daran, dass NIST die Simulation nicht in Freifallgeschwindigkeit vollzieht, sondern abbricht und die Verformungen in der Realität nicht stattfinden.
Genausowenig die Temperaturen ausreichend sind damit ein massiv gesichertes Gebäude einstürzen kann.
Um das zu sehen muss man kein Physiker sein, entschuldige.



> Hast du ihn gelesen?



Ja, selbstverständlich hab ich ihn gelesen.



> So wie ich das rausgelesen habe, ist lediglich die Nordseite für 2-4 Sekunden im freien Fall gestürzt, was sich mit dem Einknicken der externen Säulen erklären lässt. Steht im NIST-Bericht.



Nein, das ganze Gebäude, gemessen an allen 4 Gebäudekanten. Nix da die Nordseite, das ist völliger Schwachfug.
Du checkst überhaupt nicht was freier Fall bedeutet. 

Die Schwerkraft lässt frei fallende Objekte mit  9.81 m/s pro Sekunde Richtung Boden beschleunigen.
Und wenn du nun an den 4 Gebäudekanten die Geschwindigkeit des EInsturzes misst, dann erhältst du knapp 3 Sekunden die  Beschleunigung des freien Falls.
Es ist nichts da was innerhalb dieser 3 Sekunden den Einsturz in irgendeiner Form einbremst, keine Kräfte die in die entgegengesetzte Richtung dücken.
Das Gebäude ist knapp 3 Sekunden im freien Fall unterwegs gewesen und wenn der fallende obere Gebäudeteil den unteren zerdrückt hätte, dann  hätte der untere Teil mit der gleichen entgegengesetzten Kraft zurückgedrückt.
Wenn Objekte miteinander interagieren dann üben sie aufeinander entgegengesetzte Kräfte aus.




> Die externen Säulen wurden durch den Einsturz des WTC1 beschädigt.
> Steht ebenfalls im NIST-Bericht.



Und? Nur ein paar, außerdem war der Grund für den Einsturz nicht die Beschädigung sondern das Feuer, laut NIST.



> Da die internen durch die Brände an Stabilität verloren, hat sich das Gewicht der Etagen mehr und mehr auf die äußeren Säulen übertragen. Klar, dass die das nicht ewig aushalten.
> Steht übrigens im NIST-Bericht.



Dass die das nicht ewig aushalten können, halte ich für durchaus plausibel.
Allerdings werden die Säulen kaum in Freifallgeschwindigkeit am Fundament beginnend einstürzen.
Du kannst von mir aus auch Erdgeschoss sagen. Aber bei Controlled Demolition fängt man nunmal an im Keller zu sprengen.



> 1. Das Gebäude ist nicht gänzlich im "freien Fall" eingestürzt.



Doch eigentlich schon, 3 Sekunden lang 1:1 und danach sehr nahe am freien Fall.
Die Einsturzzeit dieses Gebäudes ist für Feuer ein noch nie dagewesenes Ereignis.
Dass man so einen Schwachfug überhaupt für möglich halten kann, spricht schonmal nicht für deine Expertise.
Ein brennendes Gebäude stürzt nicht innerhalb von Sekunden in Freifall ein, noch nie von Newton gehört?



> 2. Du weißt schon wo das Fundament ist, oder?



Ja weiß ich, etwas unterhalb des Erdgeschosses.
Rein zufällig kamen laut Zeugenberichten auch von dort unten die Explosionen.
Bei alle 3 Gebäuden im übrigen.



> Sagt wer?



Hast du dir die Querschnitte des Gebäudes mit den Temperaturen mal angesehen?
Die sind lächerlich niedrig. Da hat fast überhaupt nix gebrannt in dem Gebäude.
Vergleich das mal mit den Bränden der anderen Stahlgebäude in letzter Zeit. Ein völliger Witz.



> Ausschlaggebend war, dass die Brände nicht gelöscht wurden, da die automatische Sprinkleranlage deaktiviert war.


Ja das stimmt, die wurde von der Gebäudesicherung von Bush unautorisiert und illegal kurz vor den Einschlägen in das WTC1 und WTC2 ausgeschaltet und in den Wartungsmodus gesetzt.
Aber ausschlaggebend war das nicht, da Silverstein das Gebäude gesprengt hat, das war ausschlaggebend.



> Hinzu kommt noch das viele Schwefel in den Gipsverschalungen der Wände, welche den Schmelzpunkt nochmal gesenkt haben.



Absolut lächerlich. Schmelzpunkt? Da schmilzt gar nichts. Wenn überhaupt verliert Stahl an Tragfähigkeit und das nur punktuell im Gebäude.
Solche Betonstahlträger wurden wenn mich nicht alles täuscht für die 4 fache Last ausgelegt.



> Schwefel ist übrigens in Bürogebäuden allgegenwärtig, genauso wie Eisen und Alluminium (kombinierte Rückstände davon missdeuten manche als Thermitreaktion).



Ja genau. Missdeuten, du bist schon so ein Spezialist.
Das Meer von geschmolzenem Stahl unter den Trümmern ignorieren wir wohl fleissig. So wie NIST.



> Contra: Wäre das Teil gesprengt worden, hätte man das hunderte Meter im Umkreis deutlich gehört.



Man hat ja sämtliche Belege dass das Ding gesprengt wurde. Die liegen auf der Hand, du willst es nur nicht wahrhaben.

Man hat die *Bestätigung durch den Gebäudeeigentümer*,* die Bestätigung durch NYPD, die Bestätigung durch den Journalisten *der am WTC7 Stand und von dem Coundown berichtete.
Man hat die* physikalischen Belege (Freier Fall)*, man hat* die Belege für Thermit,* man hat* geschmolzenes Stahl in den Trümmern mit extrem hohen Temperaturen*.
Und man hat eine Regierungsbehörde die auch nicht auf Druck die Simulationsdaten freigibt damit unabhängige Experten das Material sichten können.



> Hab' ich schon öfter mal in meinen Posts (!) erwähnt. Aber ich weiß, das ist ja alles Off-Topic und Spam, bla bla....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JnLcUxV1dPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2:07 Explosion.



> Siehe oben.



Nein, nicht siehe oben. Absolut lächerlich wieder mal.
Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was freier Fall bei einem Gebäudeeinsturz überhaupt bedeutet.



> Da die Twin-Towers nie gesprengt wurden, ist das schon mal hinfällig.



Da gehts nicht um die Twin Towers, sondern um Building 7.



> Und dir ist schon klar, dass Fox-News sowas wie die BILD in Amerika ist, oder?



Haja, und deswegen sollte der Mann also lügen, wenn er an dem Tag dort unten stand?
Eine Spregung von WTC7 ist eindeutig in jeder Hinsicht belegt, da gibts nix zu deuteln.



> Jaja, ich weiß, BBC ist die Bush'n Buddy Company.



Wieder mal nur Ablenkungsmavöer.
Wenn du argumentativ und faktisch nix vorzuweisen hast, dann kommt wieder nur dummes Getrolle, sehr durchschaubar.
Nach dem Motto wenn was nicht passt dann einfach irgendetwas abwertendes posten nach dem Motto. Blablabla.



> Selber Posts von anderen einfach nicht lesen und als Spam abtun, aber andere dann anschnauzen, wenn sie selbiges bei dir nicht machen.



Bei dir ists doch dasselbe. Du nimmst die Fakten einfach nicht ernst, weil sie dir nicht passen.
Wenn es ein Ereignis gibt und jemand vor dem Ereignis berichtet dass das Ereignis sich ereignet hatte, ist das halt ein Problem, aber von dir kommt ja nur "Bush´n Buddy Company". Lachhaft.



> Ich glaube dass mit dem 16 war noch zu hochgegriffen.



Was interessiert mich dein hohles beleidigendes Geschwätz.
Deine Posts zeigen genau eines.

Du beschäftigst dich oberflächlich mit dem Thema, weißt zuvor schon was passiert ist und ignorierst alle Fakten die eine Sprengung eindeutig belegen.
Du fährst wie ein Blinder Auto und wenn du dann Personen überfährst, dann merkst dus nicht mal.


----------



## teachmeluv (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ihr dreht euch im Kreis, Ladies.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ihr dreht euch im Kreis, Ladies.



Die 4 Dauerschwätzer drehen sich schon seit Seite 1 im Kreis, da gibt es keine Besserung.
Dabei kapieren sie nicht mal einfachste phsyikalische Zusammenhänge, warum ein Gebäude nicht in Freifall einstürzen kann, wenn es nicht kontrolliert gesprengt wird.
Bei den Spezialisten kann die obere Gebäudemasse alleine durch ihr Gewicht die untere zu Staub zerdrücken, ohne dass diese  in irgendeiner Form einen signifikant messbaren Widerstand leistet und somit der Zusammensturz abgebremst werden würde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_x4Jq9FTli8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Interessant, hast Du einen Doktor in Physik, Schaffe? In Konstruktionstechnik? Hochbau?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dabei kapieren sie nicht mal einfachste phsyikalische Zusammenhänge, warum ein Gebäude nicht in Freifall einstürzen kann


Ein Gebäude kann partiell mit über ein g einstürzen. Wie kommst Du auf Deine falsche Aussage und wo sind dazu wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen, um sie zu verifizieren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die 4 Dauerschwätzer drehen sich schon seit Seite 1 im Kreis, da gibt es keine Besserung.
> Dabei kapieren sie nicht mal einfachste phsyikalische Zusammenhänge, warum ein Gebäude nicht in Freifall einstürzen kann, wenn es nicht kontrolliert gesprengt wird.



Es ist ja auch nicht im freien Fall eingestürzt. Sollte man langsam mal nach 16 Jahren kapiert habne.


----------



## teachmeluv (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die 4 Dauerschwätzer drehen sich schon seit Seite 1 im Kreis, da gibt es keine Besserung.
> Dabei kapieren sie nicht mal einfachste phsyikalische Zusammenhänge, warum ein Gebäude nicht in Freifall einstürzen kann, wenn es nicht kontrolliert gesprengt wird.
> Bei den Spezialisten kann die obere Gebäudemasse alleine durch ihr Gewicht die untere zu Staub zerdrücken, ohne dass diese  in irgendeiner Form einen signifikant messbaren Widerstand leistet und somit der Zusammensturz abgebremst werden würde.
> 
> ...


Du warst auch damit gemeint.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die 4 Dauerschwätzer drehen sich schon seit Seite 1 im Kreis, da gibt es keine Besserung.



Ich kenne einen, der sich seit dem Startpost im Kreis dreht. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dabei kapieren sie nicht mal einfachste phsyikalische Zusammenhänge, warum ein Gebäude nicht in Freifall einstürzen kann, wenn es nicht kontrolliert gesprengt wird.



Die Scheune eines Bekannten ist mal zusammengefallen. Sie ist perfekt gelandet und hat nebenstehende Gebäude praktisch nicht geschädigt -- bis auf ein paar Fenster.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja, genau, ich suche Streit, jetzt hast du den wahren Grund für meine Existenz gefunden Sherlock.


Ich glaube, dass ich mit der Ansicht inzwischen nicht alleine dastehe.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja zurecht, denn viele deiner Posts waren einfach nur Off Topic Spam inkl. der üblichen Trollversuche.


Woher willst du das wissen?
Ich dachte, du hättest meine Posts gar nicht gelesen, woher weiß du also, ob die Spam sind?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal dass das auf diesen Beitrag von dir auch zutrifft.
> Der Vorwurf ich würde nur Streit suchen, lässt jedenfalls schlimmes erahnen.


Tust du das etwa nicht? Wenn nein, wieso ignorierst du dann immer wieder ganze Beiträge anderer?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warum sollte er das denn nicht werden? Der Bericht ist das Papier nicht wert auf dem er gedruckt ist.
> Der Bericht ist ein komplettes Cover Up und völliger Schwachsinn.


...und du kannst jetzt mit Sicherheit auf jedes einzelne Details dieses 100 Seiten langen "Unfugs" eingehen und erklären, warum das so ist. Ohne ihn gelesen zu haben...


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt den 100% iger ernst? Es kümmert dich nicht dass das Ding überhaupt nicht einsehbar ist?
> Wer zur Hölle soll denn bitte nachprüfen ob die Simulationen einen Sinn ergeben?
> Das wurde doch grade von X Wissenschaftlern moniert. Information Act inklusive, der nix gezogen hat.


Es gibt einen offiziellen FAQ zu dem Bericht, der von jedem einsehbar ist. 
Übrigens gibt es auch Untersuchungen anderer Quellen, die z.B. das mit dem Schwefel erklären: An Initial Microstructural Analysis of A36 Steel from WTC Building 7


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, das ganze Gebäude, gemessen an allen 4 Gebäudekanten. Nix da die Nordseite, das ist völliger Schwachfug.
> Du checkst überhaupt nicht was freier Fall bedeutet.


Ich glaube eher, du checkst nicht, was freier Fall bedeutet.
Wer hat das gemessen? Kannst du inkl. physikalsicher Formel nachweisen, dass das definitiv komplett freier Fall war?
Und wenn, wer sagt, dass ein Gebäude nicht mit Freifallgeschwindigkeit einstürzen kann? Hat dir das dein Physiklehrer in der 5. Klasse Hauptschule mal beigebracht?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Schwerkraft lässt frei fallende Objekte mit  9.81 m/s pro Sekunde Richtung Boden beschleunigen.
> Und wenn du nun an den 4 Gebäudekanten die Geschwindigkeit des EInsturzes misst, dann erhältst du knapp 3 Sekunden die  Beschleunigung des freien Falls.
> Es ist nichts da was innerhalb dieser 3 Sekunden den Einsturz in irgendeiner Form einbremst, keine Kräfte die in die entgegengesetzte Richtung dücken.
> Das Gebäude ist knapp 3 Sekunden im freien Fall unterwegs gewesen und wenn der fallende obere Gebäudeteil den unteren zerdrückt hätte, dann  hätte der untere Teil mit der gleichen entgegengesetzten Kraft zurückgedrückt.
> Wenn Objekte miteinander interagieren dann üben sie aufeinander entgegengesetzte Kräfte aus.


NIST hat längst erklärt, warum das mit dem Freifall war und warum das auch nicht das gesamte Gebäude betraft: FAQs - NIST WTC 7 Investigation | NIST


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und? Nur ein paar, außerdem war der Grund für den Einsturz nicht die Beschädigung sondern das Feuer, laut NIST.


Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet.
Die Beschädigung außen soll ja auch nur die Instabilität der äußeren Säulen erklären, welche dann durch das Einknicken der inneren durch die Brände zusätzlich von der Gewichtsverlagerung betroffen waren. Deshalb auch das zum Teil sehr rasche Herabfallen der Außenfassade.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass die das nicht ewig aushalten können, halte ich für durchaus plausibel.
> Allerdings werden die Säulen kaum in Freifallgeschwindigkeit am Fundament beginnend einstürzen.
> Du kannst von mir aus auch Erdgeschoss sagen. Aber bei Controlled Demolition fängt man nunmal an im Keller zu sprengen.


Wer zum Teufel bitte behauptet eigentlich dauernd, dass das Gebäude beginnend am Fundament eingestürzt ist?
Nichts in der Simulation deutet darauf hin.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Doch eigentlich schon, 3 Sekunden lang 1:1 und danach sehr nahe am freien Fall.
> Die Einsturzzeit dieses Gebäudes ist für Feuer ein noch nie dagewesenes Ereignis.
> Dass man so einen Schwachfug überhaupt für möglich halten kann, spricht schonmal nicht für deine Expertise.
> Ein brennendes Gebäude stürzt nicht innerhalb von Sekunden in Freifall ein, noch nie von Newton gehört?


Was spricht denn für deine Expertise? Dass sowas nicht in Freifall geht und ob es überhaupt Freifall war ist nur eine Prämisse deinerseits.
Hier kommen wir übrigens wieder zu den unterschiedlichen Konstruktionsweisen von Hochhäusern.
Bis zum 11. September gab es noch keinen verlgeichbaren Fall eines solchen Gebäudeeinsturzes. Hätten die Sprinkleranlagen funktioniert, wäre das Gebäude nicht eingestürzt.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, etwas unterhalb des Erdgeschosses.
> Rein zufällig kamen laut Zeugenberichten auch von dort unten die Explosionen.
> Bei alle 3 Gebäuden im übrigen.


Jetzt nochmal ganz speziell für dich: Deflagration – Wikipedia
Das ist jetzt glaub' ich das 4. Mal, dass ich das mit der Verpuffung hier in den Raum werfe. 
Warum hat das immernoch keiner gecheckt oder ist darauf eingegangen? Weil das einer meiner so genannten "Trollversuche" war? War das der Spam, den du meintest? Sachen, die jedes Mitglied der Feuerwehr nach Bestehen der Truppmannausbildung oder THWler genauso erklären können?
Ein fünftes Mal wird es nicht geben, du kannst dir das zur Gemüte führen, oder auch nicht.
Übrigens waren im Keller des Gebäudes Dieseltanks, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Querschnitte des Gebäudes mit den Temperaturen mal angesehen?
> Die sind lächerlich niedrig. Da hat fast überhaupt nix gebrannt in dem Gebäude.
> Vergleich das mal mit den Bränden der anderen Stahlgebäude in letzter Zeit. Ein völliger Witz.


Der Begriff "Wärmeausdehnung" ist dir nicht geläufig, oder?
Das hat erstmal nichts mit direktem Feuer zu tun, sondern mit einer Volumenänderung infolge erhöhter Temperatur. Und da es womöglich schon mehrere Stunden gebrannt hatte, ohne dass es irgendwo gelöscht wurde, haben sich eine der Träger infolge der Hitze ausgedehnt. Viele der horizontalen Träger sprangen daraufhin weg, einige der zentralen Säulen standen dadurch praktisch frei. 
'n bisschen wie bei Jenga, nimmst du ein Hölzchen zu viel raus, stürzt das ganze Ding ein...


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, die wurde von der Gebäudesicherung von Bush unautorisiert und illegal kurz vor den Einschlägen in das WTC1 und WTC2 ausgeschaltet und in den Wartungsmodus gesetzt.
> Aber ausschlaggebend war das nicht, da Silverstein das Gebäude gesprengt hat, das war ausschlaggebend.


...und warum wurde es dann abgeschaltet? Was interessieren die Spengsätze im Keller irgendwelche Sprinkleranlagen?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Absolut lächerlich. Schmelzpunkt? Da schmilzt gar nichts. Wenn überhaupt verliert Stahl an Tragfähigkeit und das nur punktuell im Gebäude.
> Solche Betonstahlträger wurden wenn mich nicht alles täuscht für die 4 fache Last ausgelegt.


Siehe obige Quelle.
Du behauptest, da hätte kaum was gebrannt. Dabei hat so ein (nicht akut gelöschtes Feuer) in einem Bürogebäude mit Schwefel überall in den Isolierungen und womöglich noch im Estrich genug Nahrung, zumindest um den Stahl an entscheidener Tragfähigkeit verlieren zu lassen.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja genau.


Du bist doch so überzeug von irgendwelchen naturwissenschaftlichen Fakten.
Das hier ist schon mal unbestreitbar einer, und du glaubst natürlich nicht daran. Frag' einen Chemiker oder guck mal nach, was "Thermit" eigentlich heißt und was eine "Thermitreaktion" bedeutet.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das Meer von geschmolzenem Stahl unter den Trümmern ignorieren wir wohl fleissig. So wie NIST.


Wo war unter den Trümmern geschmolzener (!) Stahl?
Ich dachte, das Feuer wäre nicht heißt genug gewesen, um Stahl zum Schmelzen zu bringen?
Übrigens, ein "Meer geschmolzenen Stahls", weißt du was das für Hitze verursachen würde? Hätte der ganze Trümmerhaufen dann nicht lichterloh geglüht?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Man hat ja sämtliche Belege dass das Ding gesprengt wurde. Die liegen auf der Hand, du willst es nur nicht wahrhaben.
> Man hat die *Bestätigung durch den Gebäudeeigentümer*,* die Bestätigung durch NYPD, die Bestätigung durch den Journalisten *der am WTC7 Stand und von dem Coundown berichtete.
> Man hat die* physikalischen Belege (Freier Fall)*, man hat* die Belege für Thermit,* man hat* geschmolzenes Stahl in den Trümmern mit extrem hohen Temperaturen*.


Alles Behauptungen, einfach von dir in den Raum geworfen.
WO hat das NYPD irgendwas bestätigt? Die physikalischen Belege stammen bisher allesamt aus deiner Fantasiekiste.
Das Thema Thermit wurde bereits bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut.
Und das mit dem Versicherungsbetrug ist von vorn bis hinten kompletter Schwachsinn.
Die Gebäude waren allesamt gegen Terror versichert, nur nicht explizit gegen Anschläge mit Verkerhsflugzeugen.
Silverstein hatte zunächst durch die Zerstörung finanzielle Einbußen hinzunehmen, weil er aufgrund des Pachtvertrags auch danach noch täglich die Miete zahlen musste.
Und das Zitat mit dem "pull it" wird gerne genauso missgedeutet () wie das mit dem Thermit.
Das bezog sich auf die Evakuierung des Gebäudes, um weitere Tote zu vermeiden. Was dann auch auf Anordnung des lokalen Feuerwehrchefs geschah.
Silverstein hat das immer wieder betont.
Natürlich können das nur Verschwörungstheoretiker und die Boulevardpresse in den falschen Hals kriegen.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> 2:07 Explosion.


Wo?
Hab' da jetzt ehrlichgesagt weder was gesehen, noch gehört. Und wenn da was war: Siehe oben.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht siehe oben. Absolut lächerlich wieder mal.
> Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was freier Fall bei einem Gebäudeeinsturz überhaupt bedeutet.


Was freier Fall bedeutet, wird im FAQ zum NIST-Bericht erklärt, Verlinkung oben.
Nochmal äußere ich mich jetzt auch dazu nicht mehr.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da gehts nicht um die Twin Towers, sondern um Building 7.


Du hast doch vorher die Twin Towers im Bezug zum WTC 7 in dem Raum geworfen:


> Es gab nie eine Verschwörung um die kontrollierte Sprengung von Building 7, erst als die Regierung der USA da draus eine gemacht hatte.
> Und die haben sie halt gemacht, weil sie die Sprengungen der Twin Towers verschleiern wollten,ist doch ganz einfach.


Du weichst doch hier dauernd vom Thema ab, sag' mal bist du high oder was?


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Haja, und deswegen sollte der Mann also lügen, wenn er an dem Tag dort unten stand?
> Eine Spregung von WTC7 ist eindeutig in jeder Hinsicht belegt, da gibts nix zu deuteln.


Siehe oben.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieder mal nur Ablenkungsmavöer.
> Wenn du argumentativ und faktisch nix vorzuweisen hast, dann kommt wieder nur dummes Getrolle, sehr durchschaubar.
> Nach dem Motto wenn was nicht passt dann einfach irgendetwas abwertendes posten nach dem Motto. Blablabla.


Wenn du meine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen kannst, kann ich nichts dafür.
Hättest einfach mal nachlesen müssen, was das mit dem freien Fall beim WTC7-Einsturz auf sich hat, woher die so genannten "Explosionen" kommen oder überhaupt, was es mit Thermit auf sich hat.
Alles gesicherte, wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse die du hier mit Prämissen und fragwürdigen Quellen torpedieren willst.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei dir ists doch dasselbe. Du nimmst die Fakten einfach nicht ernst, weil sie dir nicht passen.
> Wenn es ein Ereignis gibt und jemand vor dem Ereignis berichtet dass das Ereignis sich ereignet hatte, ist das halt ein Problem, aber von dir kommt ja nur "Bush´n Buddy Company". Lachhaft.


Jop, das war lachhaft, weil ich das mit dem Involvement der BBC nicht zum ersten Mal höre.


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich dein hohles beleidigendes Geschwätz.
> Deine Posts zeigen genau eines.
> 
> Du beschäftigst dich oberflächlich mit dem Thema, weißt zuvor schon was passiert ist und ignorierst alle Fakten die eine Sprengung eindeutig belegen.
> Du fährst wie ein Blinder Auto und wenn du dann Personen überfährst, dann merkst dus nicht mal.


Dieses Thema wurde hier in wahrheit schon zu 100 mal durchgekaut, nie kam ein Totschlagargument der VT-Anhänger, die gegen wissenschaftlich nachprüfbares irgend' eine Wirkung erzielt hätte.

Beleidigend bist übrigens - mal wieder - nur du.
Gegenüber mir, der ohne es besser zu wissen, behauptet, ich spamme und "trolle" nur (ohne mir zu sagen, wo ich das überhaupt gemacht haben soll. Muss wohl das mit der Verpuffung gewesen sein, vielleicht klingt das für Leute wie dich einfach zu suspekt).
Gegenüber den anderen, welcher der offiziellen Version mehr Glauben schenken, als der VT.

Und vor allem gegenüber den Opfern, weil du Verbreitern von Verschwörungstheorieen, die meist nur Aufmerksamkeit und Selbstbereicherung im Sinn haben, aus dem Trog frisst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also hast du dir die Quellen angeschaut?



Ja natürlich habe ich mir deinen Link angesehen, wenn ich das sage. Glaubst du, ich würde hier Lügen verbreiten?
Konkret habe ich den ersten Absatz vollständig gelesen, das Kotzen wegen "sulfidiert" und "flüssig" bekommen (Thermit enthält keinen Schwefel) und dann noch den Abschnitt zu "fließendem Metall" überflogen. Nach dem dieser ausschließlich nicht verlinkte Zitate aus Sekundärquellen für seine Argumentationen nutzte (sachlich fragwürdige zudem, aber das mag an der verkürzten Zitierweise gelegen haben), habe ich diese Zeitverschwendung dann abgebrochen.


----------



## Skrondgar (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nach den ganzen "Hurr Durr, Vega kaka, Green Team imba" Threads ist dieser hier die Krönung. Was fehlt sind Beiträge zu den massiven Impfschäden, unter denen die Gesellschaft leidet und über die geklauten Haustiere, die immer dann verschwinden, wenn Altkleidersammlung ist. Außerdem vermisse ich Warnungen über Giftköder. Als Vater und Hundehalter bin ich dafür sehr empfänglich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ich mit der Ansicht inzwischen nicht alleine dastehe.



Nein, ich suche keinen Streit.



> Woher willst du das wissen?
> Ich dachte, du hättest meine Posts gar nicht gelesen, woher weiß du also, ob die Spam sind?



Ich hab sie mir nach deiner Aufforderung nochmal angesehen.


> Tust du das etwa nicht? Wenn nein, wieso ignorierst du dann immer wieder ganze Beiträge anderer?



Keine Absicht, ich ignoriere wenn möglich keinerlei Beiträge.



> ...und du kannst jetzt mit Sicherheit auf jedes einzelne Details dieses 100 Seiten langen "Unfugs" eingehen und erklären, warum das so ist. Ohne ihn gelesen zu haben...



Die ist schon klar, dass NIST den Einsturz durch Feuer nicht belegen konnte, sondern die Simulation die das belegen soll unter Verschluss gehalten wird.



> Es gibt einen offiziellen FAQ zu dem Bericht, der von jedem einsehbar ist.



Ja, in den Gipswänden gibt es Schwefel. Dass Thermitreaktionen stattgefunden haben ist aber definitiv leider so.
DAs zeigen alleine schon die extrem hohen Temperaturen im Bauschutt die ohne Thermitreaktionen überhaupt nicht erklärbar wären.

"„Du gehst da 'runter und du siehst geschmolzenen Stahl, geschmolzenen Stahl, der an Stahlschienen runterläuft, als wärst du in einer Gießerei, wie Lava.“ "

Hochtemperatur-Thermitreaktionen

Ab wann schmilzt nochmal Stahl?
Ab etwa 1400 Grad.



> Es gibt einen offiziellen FAQ zu dem Bericht, der von jedem einsehbar ist.



NIST gibt die geforderten Details ihres Berichts nicht in irgendeiner FAQ Preis. Das ist Unsinn.



> Ich glaube eher, du checkst nicht, was freier Fall bedeutet.



Wiederholt schlicht und einfach Unsinn. Darunterliegende Gebäudestrukturen bremsen einen Einsturz immer messbar ab, die verschwinden ja nicht einfach zu Staub.



> Wer hat das gemessen? Kannst du inkl. physikalsicher Formel nachweisen, dass das definitiv komplett freier Fall war?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Teil der Fallenergie muss in Verformungs oder Zerstörungsarbeit umgesetzt werden.
Den gesamten Einsturz hinweg ist das Verhalten 1:1 vergleichbar mit einer kontrollierten Sprengung.

NIST misst den freien Fall übrigens auch, zwar erst nach Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit, aber immerhin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seite 602ff.

http://ws680.nist.gov/publication/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861611



> NIST hat längst erklärt, warum das mit dem Freifall war und warum das auch nicht das gesamte Gebäude betraft:



Das ist wiedermal völliger unsinn, das Gebäude stürzt an allen 4 Kanten in 100% Freifallgeschwindigkeit über 2,25 Sekunden ein.
Lässt man eine nicht signifikante Abweichung zu, sind es mehr als 2,5Sekunden, das bestätigt auch NIST.



> NIST stated that the north face of the building descended 18 stories (the portion of the collapse visible in the video) in 5.4 seconds,



Zuerst streckte NIST den Messzeitraum um einen freien Fall zu ignorieren und dann auf Druck in drei Teile aufzudröseln.



> Stage 1 (0 to 1.75 seconds): acceleration less than that of gravity (i.e., slower than free fall).
> Stage 2 (1.75 to 4.0 seconds): gravitational acceleration (free fall)
> Stage 3 (4.0 to 5.4 seconds): decreased acceleration, again less than that of gravity


Danach redet sich NIST raus, dass das ja nur auf die Nordseite zutreffe, ist aber völliger Quatsch. Das trifft auf alle Gebäudekanten zu, die jeweils durch tragende Säulen gestütz werden.
Bei Stage 2 bricht die Computersimulation von NIST ab, da freier Fall über eine so lange Zeit physikalisch nicht in ihrer Simulation darstellbar ist.
Simulationsdaten werden unter Verschluss gehalten.

In Wirklichkeit aber bestätigen diese Messungen dass zumindest die äußeren und ein Teil der inneren tragenden Säulen ca 100 Fuß also etwa 8 Stockwerke sofort entfernt wurden.
Diese Messergebnisse findest du bei jeder gut gemachten kontrollierten Sprengung.



> Die Beschädigung außen soll ja auch nur die Instabilität der äußeren Säulen erklären, welche dann durch das Einknicken der inneren durch die Brände zusätzlich von der Gewichtsverlagerung betroffen waren.



Gewichtsverlagerung oder der Weg des geringsten Widerstandes ist ein guter Punkt. Leider ist das Gebäude ja wie ein Zug nach unten gefahren, und das völlig symmetrisch.
Daher zieht auch dieser Erklärungsversuch nicht. Die Umformungen des Gebäudes die NIST in seinem Bericht zeit, existieren in den Videos die es aus insgesamt 25 Winkeln gibt, schlicht und einfach nicht.



> Wer zum Teufel bitte behauptet eigentlich dauernd, dass das Gebäude beginnend am Fundament eingestürzt ist?



Na das ist halt das was auf den Videos zu sehen ist. Das Gebäude knickt in den ersten Etagen ein und alles kommt dann nach, die wie halt bei einer üblichen kontrollierten Sprengung.



> Nichts in der Simulation deutet darauf hin.



Die Simulation kannst du doch gar nicht ansehen, Two Face.
Ist dir das jetzt immernoch nicht klar geworden?



> Was spricht denn für deine Expertise? Dass sowas nicht in Freifall geht und ob es überhaupt Freifall war ist nur eine Prämisse deinerseits.



Nein, das ist die Prämisse  der 9/11 Kritiker und von NIST, die diese auf Druck hin zugegeben mussten.



> Bis zum 11. September gab es noch keinen verlgeichbaren Fall eines solchen Gebäudeeinsturzes. Hätten die Sprinkleranlagen funktioniert, wäre das Gebäude nicht eingestürzt.



Die Sprinkleranlagen haben in der Realität viel weniger Einfluss als du glaubst.



> Das ist jetzt glaub' ich das 4. Mal, dass ich das mit der Verpuffung hier in den Raum werfe.



Also die finden einfach so ohne äußere Einwirkung statt, ohne Flugzeug und im ganz normalen Betrieb der Wolkenkratzer?
Als das wäre dem Hausmeister der damals von den Explosionen berichtete aber was neues gewesen.



> Warum hat das immernoch keiner gecheckt oder ist darauf eingegangen? Weil das einer meiner so genannten "Trollversuche" war? War das der Spam, den du meintest? Sachen, die jedes Mitglied der Feuerwehr nach Bestehen der Truppmannausbildung oder THWler genauso erklären können?



Ich verlinkte deine "Trollversuche" nicht mehr, die stehen auf den letzten Seiten, kannst du ja selber durchlesen wenn es dir Spaß macht.
Verpuffungen könnten eine Erklärung für eine Explosion sein vor allem in den Türmen WTC1 oder WTC2 sein, die aber durch seismograpische Messungen schon widerlegt wurde.
Die Theorie besagte dass Kerosin durch die Aufzüge nach unten gelangte und somit einer massive Explosion im Keller stattfand.
Explosionen gab es aber schon vor dem Einschlag der Flugzeuge in die Türme.

Recent Event

Bestätigt wurde das durch den Hausmeister William Rodriguez.

Deanna Spingola -- William Rodriguez, a 9-11 Survivor

"At first he thought it was a generator that had exploded. But the cement walls in the office cracked from the explosion. ï¿½When I heard the sound of the explosion, the floor beneath my feet vibrated, the walls started cracking and everything started shaking.ï¿½ said Rodriguez, who was crowded together with fourteen other people in the office including Anthony Saltamachia, his supervisor for the American Building Maintenance Company.

Just seconds later there was another explosion way above which made the building oscillate momentarily. This, he was later told, was a plane hitting the tower at about the 90th floor."

Und dass eine Verpuffung bei WTC 7 1 Sekunde vor Einsturz des Gebäudes stattfindet, genau dann wenn das Gebäude symmetrisch in Freifall zum Einsturz gebracht wird. Kannst dir ausrechnen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für so etwas ist.
Das war eine perfekts Timing. Die deutlich hörbare Explosion und dann der Einsturz von WTC 7, ist übrigens auf x Videos zu hören.



> Übrigens waren im Keller des Gebäudes Dieseltanks, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^



Die Laut NIST nicht gebrannt haben, siehe Analyse des Gebäudes und die Messungen der Temperaturen.



> Das hat erstmal nichts mit direktem Feuer zu tun, sondern mit einer Volumenänderung infolge erhöhter Temperatur. Und da es womöglich schon mehrere Stunden gebrannt hatte, ohne dass es irgendwo gelöscht wurde, haben sich eine der Träger infolge der Hitze ausgedehnt. Viele der horizontalen Träger sprangen daraufhin weg, einige der zentralen Säulen standen dadurch praktisch frei.



Klar, in 2 oder 3 Stockwerken waren die Brände an ein paar Punkten kritisch die zu einer Duktilität hätten führen können.
Aber es gibt ja nicht nur ein paar tragende Säulen, sondern fast 100, die natürlich auch für deutlich mehr Last ausgelegt sind, als die eigentlich tragen müssten.



> ...und warum wurde es dann abgeschaltet? Was interessieren die Spengsätze im Keller irgendwelche Sprinkleranlagen?



Die Abschaltung der Sprinkleranlagen wurde weitgehend unter den Teppich gekehrt.



> Du behauptest, da hätte kaum was gebrannt.



Richtig die Brände waren im Vergleich zu Hochausbränden die wir aus der Geschichte kennen, sehr kühl und nur punktuell und wären sehr leicht zu löschen gewesen.
Da selbst laut NIST nur ein paar Stockwerke betroffen waren, das kannst du auch auf den offiziellen Bildern sehen.



> Dabei hat so ein (nicht akut gelöschtes Feuer) in einem Bürogebäude mit Schwefel überall in den Isolierungen und womöglich noch im Estrich genug Nahrung, zumindest um den Stahl an entscheidener Tragfähigkeit verlieren zu lassen.



Nahrung. Der ist gut. Während der Hochhausbrand in London vor kurzem gerade mal ne halbe Stunde brauchte bis das ganze Ding in Flammen stand, schwelte der Brand im WTC 7 quasi fast 10h vor sich hin.
Die Entwicklung des Brandes ist extrem langsam und neigte zum Schluss hin schon eher dazu wieder abzukühlen, anstatt noch schlimmere Ausmaße anzunehmen.
Wie soll so ein Brand überhaupt das Gebäude in gefährliche statische Probleme zwingen. Da wären die x Hochhausbrände die wir in der Nahen Geschichte hatten schon 10x zusammengeklappt.

Find ich immer wieder witzig in dem Zusammenhang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wo war unter den Trümmern geschmolzener (!) Stahl?



Weiter oben habe  ich den Link schonmal angeführt.
Dann hier halt nochmal als Video.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fs_ogSbQFbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Augenzeugen die geschmolzenes Metall gesehen haben, wurden im NIST Report ignoriert.



> Alles Behauptungen, einfach von dir in den Raum geworfen.



Eigentlich nicht, nein.



> WO hat das NYPD irgendwas bestätigt? Die physikalischen Belege stammen bisher allesamt aus deiner Fantasiekiste.



Les den Artikel von Shapiro oder beschäftige dich mal mit den Zeugenaussagen zu WTC 7.
Phantasiekiste ist gut.



> Das Thema Thermit wurde bereits bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut.



Nein, wurde es nicht.



> Und das mit dem Versicherungsbetrug ist von vorn bis hinten kompletter Schwachsinn.



Dann schau dir mal die Fakten dazu an. Silverstein ließ beide Türme WTC 1 und WTC2 jeweils unabhängig voneinander gegen einen Terroranschlag versichern und kassierte so das doppelte der Versicherungsumme.

"Nachdem diese drei Gebäude bei den Terroranschlägen vom 11. September 2001 zerstört wurden, musste er dennoch nach dem Pachtvertrag weiterhin die Miete täglich zahlen. Um diese Summen decken zu können, versuchte er mit seinem australischen Partner Frank Lowy, für jeden der beiden WTC-Türme die vereinbarte Versicherungssumme von 3,5 Milliarden Dollar zu erhalten, weil diese durch zwei unabhängige Ereignisse zerstört worden seien. Im Ergebnis *erhielt er eine Versicherungssumme von 4,6 Milliarden Dollar*, die er für den Neubau des Komplexes einsetzte."

Verischeurungsbetrug zu unterstellen, ist alles andere als abwegig, denn den Abriss der Gebäude hätte sich Silverstein überhaupt nicht leisten können.



> Silverstein hatte zunächst durch die Zerstörung finanzielle Einbußen hinzunehmen, weil er aufgrund des Pachtvertrags auch danach noch täglich die Miete zahlen musste.



100 Millionen Dollar miete pro Jahr (8 Jahre) gegen fast 5 Milliarden Dollar Versischerungssumme. Mhm.. Also so schlecht war das Geschäft nun nicht.
Ausgerechnet hat er sich ja deutlich mehr. Eher so um die 7 Milliarden.



> Und das Zitat mit dem "pull it" wird gerne genauso missgedeutet () wie das mit dem Thermit.



Da wird nichts missgedeutet, das ist völlig eindeutig. Sofern du der englischen Sprache mächtig bist, wirst du merken dass er damit in keiner Weise irgendwelche Feuerwehrmänner meint.



> Wo?
> Hab' da jetzt ehrlichgesagt weder was gesehen, noch gehört. Und wenn da was war: Siehe oben.



Dann musst du wohl taub sein oder schlicht und einfach nicht der Lage sein ein Video zu gucken.
Genau eine Verpuffung findet genau 1 Sekunde vor Einsturz des Gebäudes statt, eine Verpuffung von der auch im ganzen NIST Bericht nichts steht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7LBq6jr1Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt nebenbei unzählige Augenzeugenberichte einer großen Explosion vor dem Einsturz des WTC 7 inkl. Messung der Seismographen.
Wenn du das nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen willst, dann bist du schlicht ein Ignorant.



> Was freier Fall bedeutet, wird im FAQ zum NIST-Bericht erklärt, Verlinkung oben.



Da wird gar nichts erklärt. Im ursprünglichen NIST Bericht wurde er komplett weggelassen und dann nach Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit wurde es zugegeben und eine weitere Erklärung findet nicht statt.
Lies doch mal die relevante Stelle.



> Du hast doch vorher die Twin Towers im Bezug zum WTC 7 in dem Raum geworfen:



Nein, in dem Bezug nicht, den hattest du ins Spiel gebracht, deswegen ist dieses Zitat auch ohne Verlinkung.



> Wenn du meine Argumente nicht nachvollziehen kannst, kann ich nichts dafür.



Wo genau lieferst du ein Argument für den 20 Minuten zu früh berichteten Einsturz? Das ist nicht vorhanden. Es ist auch nicht erklärbar.



> op, das war lachhaft, weil ich das mit dem Involvement der BBC nicht zum ersten Mal höre.



Also hast du keine Erklärung für die Berichterstattung. Na dann sag das halt, anstatt zu polemisieren.
Passt gut in deinen Text. Laut dir profitiert ja auch niemand von Versicherungen wenn er  4,8 Milliarden Dollar erhält weil er ein paar Jahre lang 100 Millionen Miete zahlen muss.
Die Miete kann er von mir aus auch 20 Jahre zahlen und noch immer ist der Profit  erquicklich.



> Du weichst doch hier dauernd vom Thema ab, sag' mal bist du high oder was?



Eigentlich befinde ich mich sehr nah am Thema und der KOntext ist von dir falsch dargstellt.
Du hast es offenbar nötig das zu tun um  zu diskreditieren. Ich finds witzig.



> Dieses Thema wurde hier in wahrheit schon zu 100 mal durchgekaut, nie kam ein Totschlagargument der VT-Anhänger, die gegen wissenschaftlich nachprüfbares irgend' eine Wirkung erzielt hätte.



Genau, deswegen gibt es ja nur 2500 Wissenschaftler die bei dieser Organisation ihre Unterschrift druntersetzen, ganz einfach deshalb, weil das Verschwörungstheoretiker ohne jede Kenntnisse sind.
Und Wirkung ist quasi sehr groß.
Nur weil ein paar Foristen die nicht dazu in der Lage sind, Dinge zur Kenntnis zu nehmen bzw nicht in der Lage sind außerhalb eines engen Frames zu denken, weil sie glauben sie könnten in der Form die Überlegenheit ihres Weltbildest manifestieren, wird sich die Wahrheit auch davon nicht abhalten lassen.

Und deine persönlichen Spitzfindigkeiten interessieren mich ehrlichgesagt nicht.
Für zukünftige Beiträge kannst du sie dir sparen, weil ich drauf nicht eingehen werde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja natürlich habe ich mir deinen Link angesehen, wenn ich das sage. Glaubst du, ich würde hier Lügen verbreiten?



Dessen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
Denn für anders lautende Äußerungen, würden dir  Kaaruzo, Nightslaver, Linker Gutmensch, Leob12 die Verschwörungstheorie der Regierung stützen, sicherlich nicht zustimmen, sondern dich auch persönlich diskreditieren.



> Konkret habe ich den ersten Absatz vollständig gelesen, das Kotzen wegen "sulfidiert" und "flüssig" bekommen (Thermit enthält keinen Schwefel) und dann noch den Abschnitt zu "fließendem Metall" überflogen.



Und welche Aussagen meinst du da jetzt im konkreten? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren. Wo wird behauptet dass Thermit Schwefel enthält?



> habe ich diese Zeitverschwendung dann abgebrochen.



Danke für die Bestätigung. Du willst dich nicht näher damit beschäftigen und verweist stattdessen verfrüht auf etwaige Fehler, also das übliche Standardvorgehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....
> Ab wann schmilzt nochmal Stahl?
> Ab etwa 1400 Grad....


Dann meinst Du also, bis 1399°C ist die volle Festigkeit vorhanden? Zum 
Einstürzen reichen großflächig Temperaturen der Träger um 500-700°C
Lokales Anschmelzen ist auch nicht verwunderlich, Kerosinfeuer erzeugen 
problemlos über 2000°C
Kerosin – Wikipedia

Früher gab es Holzkohle Hochöfen. Noch mal langsam: H o l z k o h l e
Damit bekommt man Gusseisen flüssig, mit Holzkohle. 
Louisenhutte, Holzkohlehochofen - Deutsche Digitale Bibliothek

Bevor Du irgend etwas zu Stahl behauptst, kurze Frage, verstehst Du 
dieses recht einfache Zwei-Phasendiagramm:
Eisen-Kohlenstoff-Diagramm – Wikipedia

Und dann lies noch einmal Beitrag #8, da siehst Du die Festigkeit von üblichem
Baustahl. Dann verstehst Du vielleicht endlich, warum das Gebäude einstürzte.
Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Du wie jeder VTLer über vorhandenes Wissen
hinweggehst und lieber irgendwas behauptest, oder. Soll man Dich ernst nehmen?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die ganze Thermit-Geschichte ist komplett für die Katz.
Wunschdenken einiger Sci-Fi-Anhänger.

Alleine für 1kg Stahl braucht es über 160g Thermit, um das derart zum Schmelzen zu bringen.
Ganz schön viel, was man da reinpacken müsste, so ganz ungesehen.
Mal ganz abgesehen von der Energie die es braucht, um das zu entzünden.

Genauso das mit demn "pull it", wenn Schaffe Englischkenntnisse hätte, dann würde er auch wissen, dass dies eben nicht so gemeint war, wie er sich das einbildet.

Und das mit dem Seismographen würd' ich gerne mal sehen und vor allem, wer das so interpretiert hat.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann meinst Du also, bis 1399°C ist die volle Festigkeit vorhanden?



Nein, ich sagte das genau das Gegenteil, etwa 500 bis 700 Grad reichen aus im die Tragfähigkeit  zu schwächen.
NIST stellt diese Temperaturen nur punktuell beim WTC 7 fest.



> Lokales anschmelzen ist auch nicht verwunderlich Kerosinfeuer erzeugen
> problemlos über 2000°C



Welche Kerosinfeuer soll es denn bei WTC 7 gegeben haben?
Ich erinnere dich mal dass da kein Flugzeug reingeflogen ist.
Aber das weißt du offenbar bis jetzt immernoch nicht.
Nur verbrennt Kerosin sehr schnell und kann bei sehr guter Sauerstoffzufur etwa 2200 Grad erreichen.
WTC 1 und 2 sind hier eigentlich nicht Thema, aber dir sollte klar sein dass das die maximaltemperaturen sind.
Bei WTC 1 und 2 brennte das eher bei ~1000 Grad und etwa maximal eine halbe Stunde lang.



> Und dann lies noch einmal Beitrag #8, da siehst Du die Festigkeit von üblichem Baustahl



Genau diese Grafik habe ich doch von dir verwendet bezüglich WTC 7. Ist das jetzt auch nicht gut genug oder was?



> Dann verstehst Du vielleicht endlich, warum das Gebäude einstürzte.



Ja, genau, das Gebäude.
Deine einzige Argumentationsgrundlage bestand, seit ich deine Wenigekit auf Ignore habe, so zu tun als wenn WTC 7 das gleiche wie WTC1 oder WTC2 wäre.
Langsam ist der Witz durch, ich kenn ihn jetzt schon. Gääähn.



> Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass Du wie jeder VTLer über vorhandenes Wissen
> hinweggehst und lieber irgendwas behauptest, oder. Soll man Dich ernst nehmen?



So ist das halt laut dir. Laut dir gehen wohl 2880 Wissenschaftler die sich in dieser Organisation befinden über jedes Wissen hinweg und die 2,5 Millionen Wissenschaftler die Treshold persönlich kennt sind alle der Meinung der NIST Bericht ist die Wahrheit, wenn auch selbiger teilweise unter Verschluss gehaltern wird und zwar genau dann wenn es darum geht phsyikalische Grundsätze zu ignorieren.
Das solltest du doch als  Experte am ehesten erkennen. 

Tu der Welt doch einen Gefallen und verschon sie mal mit deinem Gasabbel.
Dir gehts lediglich darum zu diskreditieren, nicht um die Sache.

Eisen-Kohlenstoff-Diagramm – Wikipedia

Ja das Zustandsdiagramm von Zweistoffsystemen mit unterschiedlichen Linien für untersch. Zustände. Liquiduslinie.. usw. 
Hab ich schonmal gesehen. Und? Ich studiere zwar kein Maschinenbau, aber wenn du bereit dazu bist, kannst du ja gern erklären, was du mit der Grafik nun mitteilen willst.
Ich nehme mal an du willst Schmelzpunkte damit darstellen?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die ganze Thermit-Geschichte ist komplett für die Katz.
> Wunschdenken einiger Sci-Fi-Anhänger.



Stimmt, wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann kommt mit SCI-Fi-Anhänger oder probiers doch nochmal mit demHolocaust.
Den hattest du noch nicht Two Face.
Echsenmenschen und flache Erde könnten dir auch noch als Ausflucht dienlich sein.



> Alleine für 1kg Stahl braucht es über 160g Thermit, um das derart zum Schmelzen zu bringen.



Hast du schonmal was von Nanothermit gehört?



> Ganz schön viel, was man da reinpacken müsste, so ganz ungesehen.



Die Menge wurde von unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern auch als ziemlich hoch angesehen.
Die genaueren Angaben kann ich ja raussuchen, da fehlt mir aber jetzt die Zeit.



> Mal ganz abgesehen von der Energie die es braucht, um das zu entzünden.



Na offenbar war die ja auch im Schutt der Trümmer vorhanden.
Müsstest halt mal ansehen wie verdammt heiß es dort unten war >1500 Grad.



> Genauso das mit demn "pull it", wenn Schaffe Englischkenntnisse hätte, dann würde er auch wissen, dass dies eben nicht so gemeint war, wie er sich das einbildet.



Dann übersetze doch mal Wort für Wort.



> Und das mit dem Seismographen würd' ich gerne mal sehen und vor allem, wer das so interpretiert hat.



Ist doch alles verlinkt, Two Face.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Puh, wie verblendet muß man sein, dass  man so akribisch (zweifelhafte) Informationen aus zweifelhaften Quellen zusammenträgt, um das Gegenteil von etwas zu beweisen, was schon längst bewiesen wurde?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Welche Kerosinfeuer soll es denn bei WTC 7 gegeben haben?


Wie oft denn noch?

_"[...] Wirklich wild wird es jedoch mit der Abhandlung über das 47 Stock hohe Gebäude World Trade Center 7. Dieses war auf 5 Stockwerke hohen Transformatoren gelagert und enthielt außerdem Tanks mit 159.000 Liter Diesel für Notstromaggregate. Gegen diese Konstruktion hatte die New Yorker Feuerwehr schon bei der Planung verständlicherweise protestiert [...]_
Fernsteuerung per Funkstrahl aus WTC-Gebaude 7 | Telepolis

Lies es Dir durch: 9. Bauliche Vorbereitungen für den 11.September 2001 beim WTC und am Pentagon - der Silverstein-Deal - unregelmässige Flugbuchungen
_"...9.3. Gebäude Nr. 7...
-- über Dieseltanks von 159.000 Litern Diesel_


Was unterscheidet Diesel von Kerosin? Mein Gott, es ist nicht zu ertragen. Kann man diesen Stumpfsinn
jetzt endlich beenden, oder schreibst Du Deinen verblendeten Irrsinn noch hunderte male ins Internet?
Wie kann man Dir Informationen geben, damit Du sie verstehst? Soll ich es vorlesen und in youtube als
Video einstellen, soll ich es Dir Wort für Wort tanzen, .... Wie kann man Dich erreichen?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was meinst du, wenn gar nichts mehr geht?

Im Gegensatz zu dir fehlt mir einfach die Zeit und die Ausdauer, jedes mal einen ellenangen Post zu verfassen, der auf deine Halbwahrheiten eingeht. 
Mir ist es sowieso schleierhaft, wie man in ein solches Thema derart Energie reinstecken kann. 
Scheint auch nicht sonderlich gesund zu sein, wenn man z.B. selber von Thema abkommt und das dann anderen unterjubelt.

Warum nimmst du eigentlich nicht die FIFA zum Thema? Was da alles an Verschwörung und Korruption drinsteckt, das wäre doch Tobak für einen ganzen Kriminalfilm.

P.S.: Übrigens, das Thema 11. September _wurde_ hier schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut.
Nur war das hier vor deiner Zeit. 
Und nein, neue Erkenntnisse zu den alten VTs hier hast du ehrlichgesagt auch nicht gebracht.

@interessierterUser: Das mit dem Diesel hatte ich auch schon erwähnt. War warscheinlich wieder Spam, oder Troll was weiß ich.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Puh, wie verblendet muß man sein, dass  man so akribisch (zweifelhafte) Informationen aus zweifelhaften Quellen zusammenträgt, um das Gegenteil von etwas zu beweisen, was schon längst bewiesen wurde?



Ja? Was wurde denn bewiesen? Ich bin ganz ohr.


----------



## RyzA (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja? Was wurde denn bewiesen? Ich bin ganz ohr.


Darüber diskutiere ich mit dir nicht. Weil  eh nichts dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja? Was wurde denn bewiesen? Ich bin ganz ohr.


Das Du physikalischem Wissen nicht zugänglich bist. Das beweist Du täglich und mit impertinenter Penetranz.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das geschmolzene Metal was die Leute meinen gesehen zu haben hätte genauso gut auch Aluminium sein können, das schmilzt schon bei rund 660°C und wurde in WTC 7 auch "überhaupt nicht" ausgibig verbaut...
Wäre mal gespannt wieviele Augenzeugen des "geschmolzenen Metals" geschmolzenes Aluminium und geschmolzenen Stahl auseinander gehalten bekommen, oder einen Klumpen erkaltetes geschmolzenes Aluminium und Stahl. 
Somal es bei geschmolzenen Metal natürlich "auch nur" Stahl sein kann, Aluminium kommt ja absolut nicht in Frage...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre mal gespannt wieviele Augenzeugen des geschmolzenen Metals geschmolzenes Aluminium und geschmolzenen Stahl auseinandergehalten bekommen, oder einen Klumpen erkaltetes geschmolzenes Aluminium und Stahl.


Und solche Klumpen Metall bekommt man aus einfachen 50cm hohen Lehmöfen mit Holzfeuer:
Rennofen: Rennofen – Wikipedia

Da war es im WTC aber erheblich heißer.... Aber so ist das mit wissensfernen Schwätzern,
sie behaupten anstatt zu wissen und geben bereitwillig Geld aus und verschwenden Zeit,
um schlauen Rattenfänger, die ihre Bücher verkaufen wollen, zu folgen. War so, ist so,
bleibt so. Da kann man wenig gegen machen, gute Schulbildung versagt im Einzelfall leider.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch?



Wo soll denn dieser angebliche Dieselbrand gewesen sein im WTC7?
Und wo hat dieser Dieselbrand irgendwelche tragenden Säulen auf 600 Grad erhitzt?
Das wird im NIST Bericht nirgends bestätigt.


> Was unterscheidet Diesel von Kerosin? Mein Gott, es ist nicht zu ertragen. Kann man diesen Stumpfsinn
> jetzt endlich beenden, oder schreibst Du Deinen verblendeten Irrsinn noch hunderte male ins Internet?



Hast du denn den NIST Bericht jetzt endlich einmal gelesen? Wo ist denn die schlimme Erhitzung der tragenden Säulen?
Oder überhaupt nur die äußeren tragenden Säulen auf mehr als 100 Grad?

Ja, genau ein Dieselbrand ist es gewesen der so großflächig war (was er keineswegs war) dass er das gesamte Gebäude symmetrisch zum Einstur bringt.
Auch an den Stellen die überhaupt nicht gebrannt haben, ja ne is klar interessierter user.
Deswegen bricht ja NIST auch ihre Einsturzsimulation genau da ab, wo freier Fall eintritt. Die machen das natürlich weil sie so tolle Wissenschaftler sind.
Deswegen geben die ihre Daten nicht frei. Wegen der öffentlichen Sicherheit. Also da ist nichts aber absolut gar nix dran. Zumindest wenn man dir glaubt.
Viele schlaue Leute sind da aber anderer Ansicht.



> Wie kann man Dir Informationen geben, damit Du sie verstehst?



Wieso schreibst du denn von Kerosinbrand, wenn du die Dieseltanks meinst?
Oder ist Diesel neuerdings etwa auch Kerosin das man zum Betreiben von Flugzeugen benutzt?
Einfach nur lächerlich.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Darüber diskutiere ich mit dir nicht. Weil  eh nichts dabei herauskommt.



Naja, free fall accelaration wäre schon recht diskutabel, nur halt nicht für die Spezialisten die hier glauben dass ein weitgehend kaltes Gebäude innerhalb von Sekunden in Freifall zusammenfällt.



			
				intererssierter_user schrieb:
			
		

> Das Du physikalischem Wissen nicht zugänglich bist. Das beweist Du täglich und mit impertinenter Penetranz.



Genau, ich bin dem nicht zugänglich und dein Posten von ein und demselben Unsinn 100 mal, lässt die Kritik an NIST quasi abbröckeln.
Ich bin immer wieder von deiner Unfähigkeit fasziniert sich mit einem Thema mal auseinanderzusetzen bevor man drauflospostet.
Und ja ein Dieselbrand auf einem Stockwerk. Mhm, dann ist ja ein Freifalleinsturz symmetrisch mit vorheriger lauter Explosion abschließend geklärt.
Das ist wohl der einzige Punkt auf dem du herumreitest.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das geschmolzene Metal was die Leute meinen gesehen zu haben hätte genauso gut auch Aluminium sein können



Genau, die Flüsse von geschmolzenem Metall und die weggeschmolzenen unzähligen Beweisbilder halbgeschmolzener Stahlträger sowie  die Temperaturmessungen im Schutt von mehr als 1500 Grad zeigen geschmolzenes Aluminum das bereits bei etas über 600 Grad flüssig wird.
Nebnebei noch eine völlig ander Farbe hat, aber ist ja egal.



> das schmilzt schon bei rund 660°C und wurde in WTC 7 auch "überhaupt nicht" ausgibig verbaut...



Du solltest mal die Quellen ausgiebig anschauen, Nightslaver und nicht immer oberflächlich so tun es hätte es das nicht gegeben.


> Somal es bei geschmolzenen Metal natürlich "auch nur" Stahl sein kann, Aluminium kommt ja absolut nicht in Frage...



Dafür haben die 9/11 Engineers and Architects ja Expiremente gemacht, um das nachzuweisen.
Aber wie sollen schon Experten etwas von geschmolzenem Stahl feststellen können. Ja sogar die FEMA hat das festgestellt.
Vielleicht solltest du mal deren Bericht lesen.

High Temperatures, Persistent Heat & 'Molten Steel' at WTC Site Contradict Official Story


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich.



Stimmt deine Äußerungen sind einfach nur lächerlich. Selbst ein stinknormale Wachskerze bringt es schon auf Temperaturen von 600 bis 1000°C, das schaft, selbst wen es kein Kerosin, oder Diesel war schon jeder scheiß normale Bürobrand, wie er von Trümmern die in WTC 7 einschlugen ausglöst worden sein könnte, ebenfalls spielend und schaft somit auch problemlos die notwendigen Temperaturen um über 7h die Träger auf 600 bis 700°C zu erhitzen und somit zu schwächen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....


Impertinente Penetranz....

Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir fehlt mir einfach die Zeit und die Ausdauer, jedes mal einen ellenangen Post zu verfassen, der auf deine Halbwahrheiten eingeht.



Das sind keine Halbwahrheiten, sondern Fakten lieber Two-Face. Nur halt nicht von deiner Lieblingsbehörde NIST, sondern von unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern.


> Mir ist es sowieso schleierhaft, wie man in ein solches Thema derart Energie reinstecken kann.


Vor allem mir ist es schleierhaft, wieso du ständig in diesem Thread kommst und ellenlange Posts verfasst wo sich letztendlich zeigt, dass du die Quellen überhaupt nicht ansiehst.
Du bist ja nichtmal in der Lage die Quellen die der offiziellen Theorie massiv widersprechen überhaupt zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.
Das fängt bei Zeugenberichten alleine schon an.


> Scheint auch nicht sonderlich gesund zu sein, wenn man z.B. selber von Thema abkommt und das dann anderen unterjubelt.



WTC1 und WTC 2 sind jetzt vom übrigen Thema WTC 7 nicht wirklich entkoppelt.
Den Vorwurf muss ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. Dein Off-Topic Spam war da weitaus weiter weg vom Thema.


> P.S.: Übrigens, das Thema 11. September _wurde_ hier schon bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut.



Das sehe ich ehrlichgesagt kaum so. Eher wurde abgeblockt und diskreditiert.


> Und nein, neue Erkenntnisse zu den alten VTs hier hast du ehrlichgesagt auch nicht gebracht.



Doch den Fortschritt einer unabhängigen Untersuchung die ihre Ergebnisse mitteilt, ganz im Gegensatz zu NIST die ihre Ergebnisse unter Verschluss halten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da war es im WTC aber erheblich heißer.... Aber so ist das mit wissensfernen Schwätzern,
> sie behaupten anstatt zu wissen und geben bereitwillig Geld aus und verschwenden Zeit,



Im WTC 7 waren die Brände überhaupt nur punktuell in der Lage 600 Grad zu erreichen, vielleicht solltest du doch mal einen Blick auf die Querschnitte des NIST Bericht werfen.



> um schlauen Rattenfänger, die ihre Bücher verkaufen wollen, zu folgen.


Genau, die Kritiker an NIST wollen nur ihre Bücher verkaufen.
Deswegen ist es ja eine Non Profit Organisation. Der war gut interessierter_user.



> War so, ist so,
> bleibt so. Da kann man wenig gegen machen, gute Schulbildung versagt im Einzelfall leider.



Versagte dann wohl auch bei allen Unterstützern der Non Profit Organisation.
Aber lieber diskreditieren als sich mit der Kritik an NISTs Bericht auseinanderzusetzen.
Du findest es als renommierter Wisseenschaftler bestimmt großartig dass NIST die Simulation bis heute unter Verschluss hält. Denn so sieht sauberes Arbeiten aus.
Du klatschst eine kleine Grafik hin und schon ist der Einsturz von WTC 7 geklärt. Da drinn hatts gebrannt. Na dann ist der EInsturz  im symmetrischen freien Fall absolut geklärt.
Deine Logik ist wirklich bestechend.


In Zukunft nehmen wir einfach nur Diesel und und entfachen damit in ein paar Stockwerken auf einer Seite im Gebäude einen Brand und nach 8h des Brennens stürzt das Gebäude dann in seine Grundfläche Zusammen, ohne dass der Einsturz angrenzende Gebäude in Mitleidenschaft zieht.
Du solltest vielleicht damit den Controlled Demolition Unternehmen Konkurrenz machen.



> Da war es im WTC aber erheblich heißer.... A



Dann weise das doch mal nach, wo es im WTC7 so heiß gewesen sein soll.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Impertinente Penetranz....
> 
> Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.



Zu hoffen ist es, dass du dazu dann mal bald nichts mehr sagst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das sind keine Halbwahrheiten, sondern Fakten lieber Two-Face....


"Fakten" ist so ein wunderschöner Begriff. Was sind Fakten? Das irgendwelche Leute irgendwelche Klumpen sehen?
Das ist Copperfield. _"Er hat eine Frau zersägt, ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Ein Zauberer."_ Fakten?
Das sind für Dich Fakten? Wo soll man da anfangen, was für einen Bildungsweg hast Du hinter Dir?

Was sind das für Fakten? Laborberichte ignorierst Du, Du blendest selektiv Hinweise aus und nimmst beliebige, 
die Dir passen, um aus diesen Teilfakten irgendwelche Hirngespinnst zusammen zubasteln. Das ganze dann 
"Halbwahrheiten" zu nennen, ist extrem höflich, in Wirklichkeit sind es bewußte Fälschungen, um nicht zu sagen
 es ist eine große Lüge.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Fakten" ist so ein wunderschöner Begriff. Was sind Fakten? Das irgendwelche Leute irgendwelche Klumpen sehen?



Nein, dass zum Beispiel Experten die mit dem Abriss der Trümmer beschäftigt sind das so sehen, interessierter_user.
Und das berichtet haben und NIST diese Berichte völlig ignoriert hat.

Du willst das doch lediglich nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen, das ist alles.



> Was sind das für Fakten? Laborberichte ignorierst Du



Na um welche Laborberichte gehts denn jetzt?



> Du blendest selektiv Hinweise aus und nimmst beliebige,



Nein, ganz im Gegenteil, das ist das was ihr macht und zwar seit Posting Nummer 1.
Es ist nachgewiesen dass NIST selektiv Dinge ignoriert hat, um zu ihrem Ergebnis zu kommen, das nichtmal veröffentlicht wurde, *sondern unter Verschluss gehalten wird.*

Begründung: Wegen Nationaler Sicherheit.

Dass du bei einem solchen Vorgehen nicht zumindest mal überlegst ob das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, dann tust du mir einfach nur leid.
Denn gesunden Menschenverstand scheinst du nicht zu haben. Du bewegst dich was deine Gedanken angeht in einem sehr kleinen Frame den du aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht verlassen willst.
Und wenn Belege es dir nahelegen ihn zu verlassen, dann wirst du beleidigend.
.



> Dir Dir passen, um aus diesen Teilfakten irgendwelche Hirngespinnst zusammen zubasteln.



Free Fall Accelaration ist also ein Hirngespinst? Ja, aber nur bei dir.
Du bist ja bis heute auf den offensichtlichsten Fakt einer kontrollierten Sprengung gar nicht eingegangen und wiederholst gebetsmühlenartig deine Grafik die du postest.
Das war bis jetzt alles was ich von dir je dazu gelesen hab, außer natürlich deiner persönlichen Attacken, die dann kommen wenn nix anderes mehr zieht.



> "Halbwahrheiten" zu nenne, ist extrem höflich, in Wirklichkeit sind es bewußte Fälschungen, um nicht zu sagen
> einer große Lüge.



Du hast es bis heute nicht geschafft dich mal hinzusetzen und die Kritik an NIST zu reflektieren.
Stattdessen postest du erneut deinen Müll, um dich mit den eigentlichen Fragen um die es geht nicht zu beschäftigen.
Spätestens wenn die Evaluation an der Uni Alaska fertig ist und dann von jedem überprüft werden kann. (inkl. Simulationen), dann wird sich das öffentliche Meinungsbild schon ändern.
Und da kann es dann auch egal sein, wenn einige Propagandisten dann immernoch ihren unsinnigen Senf in die Foren kleistern.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Na klar, jemand, der erst seit 2013 hier angemeldet ist, weiß was in alten Threads hier abgegangen ist.

Ich war dabei und hab gesehen, wie User vom Fach (Leute, von denen man aus erster Hand weiß, dass die naturwissenschaftliche Erfahrung mit Studienhintergrund haben) immer wieder auf VTler eingeredet haben. Immer wieder kamen Beleidigungen und Prämissen zurück (die VTler in jenen Threads waren übrigens auch ganz andere Kaliber).
Wenn da jemand geblockt hatte, dann war es in der Regel die Seite der selbsternannten "Truthern".

Das was in diesem Thread hier abläuft ist dagegen ein ziemlicher Witz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein, dass zum Beispiel Experten ....


Soso, Experte, wie ich Zaubereiexperte bin?

Das hier sind wirkliche Experten, verstehst Du warum?
Gefängniswärter aus "Das Leben des Brian" - YouTube



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich war dabei und hab gesehen...


Wir haben 2002 sehr viele Gebäudeberechnungen an der Uni mit den
Bauinformatikern zusammen gemacht., Es gibt keine offenen Fragen zum
Einsturz. Es gibt einen Haufen Ungebildeter, die wirres Zeugs behaupten.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Schaffe89, da Du alles zu wissen scheinst: Was ist denn nun genau am 11. September 2001 passiert?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schaffe89, da Du alles zu wissen scheinst: Was ist denn nun genau am 11. September 2001 passiert?



911 Conspiracy on South Park - YouTube

Kyle wars.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Na klar, jemand, der erst seit 2013 hier angemeldet ist, weiß was in alten Threads hier abgegangen ist.



Na was wird denn wohl schon abgegangen sein.
Jemand stellt die offizielle Geschichte in Frage und bringt für das nachvollziehbae Belege und diejeniegen die es nicht wahrhaben wollen greifen denjeniegen unter der Gürtellinie an und nennen ihn einen Holocaustleugner.
Das soll das Vorgehen von Leuten vom Fach sein?
Also ich hab schonmal besser gelacht.




> Ich war dabei und hab gesehen, wie User vom Fach



Wenn hier jemand vom Fach wäre (jemand der seinFach auch ernstnimmt), dann würde er in erster Linie mal kritisieren, dass NIST seine Erkenntnisse teilweise unter Verschluss hält.
Denn keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit wird teils unter Verschluss gehalten um die öffentliche Sicherheit nicht zu gefährden.
Das wäre mal schon alleine Punkt 1 von x Punkten.



> Leute, von denen man aus erster Hand weiß, dass die naturwissenschaftliche Erfahrung mit Studienhintergrund haben



Dann ist das aber enttäuschend dass sie die Kritikpunkte der 3000 Engineers und Architects in keiner Weise widerlegen können.
Und mit keinem Wort auf Free Fall Acceleration eingehen können.


> Das was in diesem Thread hier abläuft ist dagegen ein ziemlicher Witz



Sehe ich persönlich nicht so, dass das ein Witz ist.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Schaffe89, da Du alles zu wissen scheinst: Was ist denn nun genau am 11. September 2001 passiert?



Saudischer/Pakistanischer/israelischer Geheimdienst in Zusammenarbeit mit Teilen der US Regierung und Diensten und vorher ausgesuchten Patsies zur Einläutung des Kriegs gegen den Terror.
Das ist das wahrscheinlichste und liegt wegen einer Vielzahl von Indizien und Beweisen im Endeffekt auf der Hand.
Nicht zuletzt wegen Geldverschiebungen auf gewisse Konten von gewissen Personen.
Eine Beteiligung dieser Institutionen was Planung und Durchführung angeht kann im Prinzip als Gewissheit gesehen werden. Du kannst es auch tiefer Staat nennen.
Ich empfehle dir mal ein gutes Buch dazu zu lesen, in der die Ereignisse möglichst Detailgenau an einem Zeitstrahl aufgezeigt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 911 Conspiracy on South Park - YouTube
> 
> Kyle wars.



Nein ich sag dir es waren Mitarbeiter des russischen Geheimdienstes die die Flugzeuge in das WTC und Pentagon geflogen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na was wird denn wohl schon abgegangen sein.
> Jemand stellt die offizielle Geschichte in Frage und bringt für das nachvollziehbae Belege und diejeniegen die es nicht wahrhaben wollen greifen denjeniegen unter der Gürtellinie an und nennen ihn einen Holocaustleugner.



Soviele Fehler in einem Satz. Erstens "nachvollziehbar"? Alles was du bringst sind irgendwelche (vermutlich von einschlägigen Seiten) kopierte Textwände, die keinen Sinn ergeben (was dir mehrere Leute hier schon auf über 40 Seiten erklärt haben). 
Zweitens. Niemand nennt dich hier einen Holocaustleugner. Lern mal lesen. Ich sagte, dass VTler genau auf die gleiche Art und Weise diskutieren und das aus diesem Grund sie keiner Ernst nimmt. 
Drittens. Was heißt hier "wahrhaben" wollen? Ich will auch nicht "wahrhaben", dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Dieses "ihr seid alles Schlafschafe und ich habe die Wahrheit erkannt" zieht einfach nicht, auch wenn VTler das ja so gerne nehmen. 

Und da haben wir auch den wahren Grund für das Ganze. Sendungsbewusstsein. 

Man fühlt sich natürlich total erhaben, wenn man etwas "durchschaut" hat, was alle anderen nicht bemerken.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich wusste es, die alten Threads hast du natürlich nicht gelesen.
Und trotzdem willst du wissen, was da abgegangen ist und vor allem wer da alles gepostet hat.

Wie bitte will man dich ernst nehmen, wenn du dich immer wieder dermaßen in die Nesseln setzt?

P.S.: Ja, richtig, ich hab' keinen Bock mehr hier rumzuquoten, also schreib' ich einfach so.
P.P.S.: War es nicht Stan, der in der Folge ins Pissoir gekackt hat?


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soso, Experte, wie ich Zaubereiexperte bin?



Du müsstest dir halt die Quellen ansehen, aber wenn du das verweigerst, dann kann ich dir ja auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich kann nur feststellen, dass du nix anderes mehr bringen kannst, außer gezielte Diffamierung und das erheitert mich im Prinzip ziemlich.



> University of California professor Abolhassan Astaneh-Asl, the first structural engineer given access to the WTC steel at Fresh Kills Landfill notes, “I saw melting of girders at the World Trade Center.” Astaneh also “describes the connections [between supporting columns] as being smoothly warped: ‘If you remember the Salvador Dalí paintings with the clocks that are kind of melted – it’s kind of like that. That could only happen if you get steel yellow hot or white hot – perhaps around 2,000 degrees.’”.



High Temperatures, Persistent Heat & 'Molten Steel' at WTC Site Contradict Official Story

Wie gesagt, es interesssiert dich nicht und das obwohl dein Nick ja anderes vermuten lassen könnte.



> Wir haben 2002 sehr viele Gebäudeberechnungen an der Uni mit den
> Bauinformatikern zusammen gemacht., Es gibt keine offenen Fragen zum
> Einsturz. Es gibt einen Haufen Ungebildeter, die wirres Zeugs behaupten.



Und deswegen kannst du nicht auf die Argumente der Kritiker an NIST eingehen?
Sind das etwa ein haufen ungebildeter Halbaffen die ihre Unterschrift darunter gesetzt haben?
Wieso sollten diese Kritiker denn "free fall acceleration" als Beleg dafür sehen dass das Gebäude gesprengt wurde? 
Warum machen die das denn? Und wieso macht NIST so ein Tohuwabohu darum, diese Dinge unter Verschluss zu halten?
Das könntest du doch alles aufklären.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soviele Fehler in einem Satz. Erstens "nachvollziehbar"? Alles was du bringst sind irgendwelche (vermutlich von einschlägigen Seiten) kopierte Textwände



Nein, keine kopierten Textwände, sondern mit Link, Kaaruzo.


> die keinen Sinn ergeben (was dir mehrere Leute hier schon auf über 40 Seiten erklärt haben).



Also Erklärungen habe ich dafür keine gesehen, ich hab lediglich gesehen dass die Kritik an NIST nicht ernst genommen wurde und daher dagegen gehetzt wurde.
Mehr kam leider nicht.



> Zweitens. Niemand nennt dich hier einen Holocaustleugner.



Gesagt wurde dass diejeniegen die die offizielle Geschichte anzweifeln dieselben sind die den Holocaust leugnen.
Desweiteren wurde ein NIST Bericht der teils unter Verschluss gehalten wird, mit den hunderten unabhängigen Zeugenaussagen und Berichten zum Holocaust gleichgesetzt.
Sry, ich weiß schon was ich gelesen habe. Und derjeniege der das verfasst hat, sollte man zuvor überlegen was für einen Stuss er erzählt.



> Was heißt hier "wahrhaben" wollen? Ich will auch nicht "wahrhaben", dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Dieses "ihr seid alles Schlafschafe und ich habe die Wahrheit erkannt" zieht einfach nicht, auch wenn VTler das ja so gerne nehmen.



Ja wieso, die Personen die sich jetzt angesprochen fühlen, wollen doch nicht mal die Kritik an NIST überhaupt lesen.
Wie soll ich denn jemanden bitte ernstnehmen der sich keine Sekunde damit beschäftigt hat und die Quellen nicht liest? 
Was willst du mit jemanden wie interessierter_user anfangen, der nix anderes tut als zu leugnen. Das macht ihm vielleicht Spaß, aber viel steckt hinter seinen Aussagen nicht grade dahinter.


> Man fühlt sich natürlich total erhaben, wenn man etwas "durchschaut" hat, was alle anderen nicht bemerken.



Nö, nicht ansatzweise. Es ist eher unangenehm es zu wissen, deswegen ist ja die Hürde auch so groß, selbst bei angeblichen Experten.
Zum Beispiel widerlegt interessierter_user bis heute keine einzigen Kritkpunkt an NIST.

Besonders nicht den Punkt mit Freiem Fall. Denn Freier Fall ist bei länger Dauer völlig untypisch für Gebäudeeinstürze und phsyikalisch unmöglich.
Genau deshalb lässt NIST ihre weiteren Erkenntnisse unter Verschluss.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein ich sag dir es waren Mitarbeiter des russischen Geheimdienstes die die Flugzeuge in das WTC und Pentagon geflogen haben.



Du hast die Echsenmenschen und Bin Laden vergessen Nightslaver, der während der Anschläge von Geheimdiensten überwacht chillig in einem pakistanischen Krankenhaus an den Nieren behandelt wurde.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wusste es, die alten Threads hast du natürlich nicht gelesen



Verlink die  doch mal, dann werde ich die gerne lesen.



> Und trotzdem willst du wissen, was da abgegangen ist und vor allem wer da alles gepostet hat.



Von wann waren denn diese Threads? Ich hoffe mal es ist nicht allzuange her, denn heutzutage hat man schon viele neue Erkenntnisse.



> Wie bitte will man dich ernst nehmen, wenn du dich immer wieder dermaßen in die Nesseln setzt?



Wo ist denn bitte auch nur eine Behauptung von dir richtig? Mhm?
Das lächerlichste war der Krampf mit Silverstein und dass er nicht profitiert hätte 
Noch lächerlicher ist dein Versuch den klaren Freien Fall des Gebäudes unter den Teppich zu kehren, das ist ergo auch gescheitert.



> Ja, richtig, ich hab' keinen Bock mehr hier rumzuquoten, also schreib' ich einfach so.



Dann lass es doch einfach und lass mich in Zukunft wissen, wann du dich ernsthaft mit der "freefall acceleration" beschäftigt hast und wann dir ein Licht aufgeht was physikalisch Möglich erscheint und was nicht.



> P.P.S.: War es nicht Stan, der in der Folge ins Pissoir gekackt hat?



Womit du deinen Spam hier nochmal abrundest.


----------



## Skrondgar (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mal davon ab, welche "Beweise" es gibt. Wenn die Berichte erlogen wären, was wäre die Konsequenz, wenn es so wäre? Laufen meine beiden TIs langsamer? Kommt Strom dann nicht mehr aus der Steckdose? Rollen im - nicht ganz so nahen - Osten (wörtlich) weniger Köpfe? Und noch viel wichtiger, kannst Du/Ihr widerlegen, dass die Achse des Guten nicht sogar gute und edle Beweggründe hat/hatte so zu handeln?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Skrondgar schrieb:


> Wenn die Berichte erlogen wären, was wäre die Konsequenz, wenn es so wäre?



Die Konsequenz wäre, die Erde würde aufhören sich zu drehen und die Vögel würden anfangen rückwärts zu fliegen. 



			
				Schaffe89 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, nicht ansatzweise. Es ist eher unangenehm es zu wissen, deswegen ist ja die Hürde auch so groß, selbst bei angeblichen Experten.



Ach du Ärmster, leider hat noch niemand einen Suspensorgürtel für seelische Lasten erfunden, sonst würde ich dir ja einen besorgen der deine seelischen Lasten wie die körperliche Last des Baron Harkonnen deutlich mindert...


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wieso sollte ich die verlinken?

Ich dachte, du wüsstest' was drinsteht? Nur Geblocke in Diskredition, waren doch deine Worte?


----------



## Leob12 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich hab eine deiner tollen Quellen gelesen, den seichten Käse aus dem Physikermagazin^^ war wirklich amüsant.  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Skrondgar schrieb:


> Wenn die Berichte erlogen wären, was wäre die Konsequenz, wenn es so wäre?



Ein Untersuchungsverfahren was den Sumpf in der Regierung austrocknet und die Geldgeber für diese Schweinereien entlarvt.
Man hat ja teilweise auch schon die Geldströme aufgedeckt, aber dann kam man aus welchen Gründen auch immer ganz plötzlich darauf, dass es doch besser sie die Untersuchungen einzustellen.

" Sogar Prinz Bandar Bin Sultan, derzeit saudischer Geheimdienstchef, damals Botschafter in Washington und ein enger Vertrauter der Familie Bush, war in Verdacht geraten, über eine islamische Wohltätigkeitsorganisation Geld an die Attentäter überwiesen zu haben. "

9/11-Bericht bedroht Bundnis zwischen USA und Saudis -  News International: Amerika - tagesanzeiger.ch

Banken wissen wer von wo Geld überwiesen hat. Damals hat man die Profiteure von 9/11 als diejeniegen die Profite aus dem Abfall von American Airlines Kursen zogen, nicht weiter untersucht.



> Laufen meine beiden TIs langsamer? Kommt Strom dann nicht mehr aus der Steckdose?



Dem Gamer stört es freilich auch erst dann wenn der Krieg über ihn hereinbricht und seine Grafikkarten nicht mehr funktionieren.



> kannst Du/Ihr widerlegen, dass die Achse des Guten nicht sogar gute und edle Beweggründe hat/hatte so zu handeln?



Wenn deine Angehörigen von dem Anschlag betroffen wären, dann würdest du dich wohl anders äußern, wo wir wieder beim Punkt der Verhöhung der Opfer wären.
Da stehen natürlich  gute und edle Beweggründe über 3000 Menschen zu ermorden. Du hast es erkannt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich die verlinken?



Na dann halt nicht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab eine deiner tollen Quellen gelesen, den seichten Käse aus dem Physikermagazin^^ war wirklich amüsant.



Welches Physikermagazin? Hab ich nicht verlinkt. Das hat jemand anderes verlinkt und sich dann darauf bezogen um den Kritikpunkten am  NIST Einsturzmodell auszuweichen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ein Untersuchungsverfahren was den Sumpf in der Regierung austrocknet und die Geldgeber für diese Schweinereien entlarvt.



Schon ein guter Witz. 
Der NSU Untersuchungsausschuss hat auch eine Menge bemängelt und kritisiert. Konsequenzen gab es keine.
Wieso also sollte das in diesem Fall anders sein?
Im Untersuchungsausschuss hocken ja Politiker. Also in dem Falle Demokraten und Republikaner. Also exakt die Parteien, die du dafür verantwortlich machst.
Denn, wenn es die Regierung war, muss sie ja schon unter Clinton damit angefangen haben, denn ich glaube nicht, dass Bush von Januar an, als es vereidigt wurde, bis zum September gleichen Jahres mal eben das planen und umsetzen kann.
Könnte also schon bis Bush senior zurück gehen, von Clinton weiter getragen und von Busd junior dann finalisiert sein.
Also läuft sie Sache seit mindestens 10 Jahren und dann soll eine Untersuchung das ans Licht bringen und die verantwortlichen Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du müsstest dir halt die Quellen ansehen...


Das sind keine zitierfähigen Quellen.    

Jeden Tag in der Stadt sehe ich die Menschen mit der ultimativen Wahrheit und sie wollen mir ihren Wachturm geben, Es mag auch eine °Quelle" sein, lesen und mich mit Religion beschäftigen mache ich vielleicht mal irgendwann zur Unterhaltung in der Rentenzeit, jetzt ist mir dafür die Zeit zu schade. Genauso ist es mit Deinen "Quellen". Zeig mir eine einzige, eine in einer Fachzeitschrift veröffentlichte Studie dazu, dass das WTC 7 gesprengt wurde und werde sie mit Freue lesen. Eine einzige. Weißt Du überhaupt, was eione zitierfähige Quelle ist? Wir versuchen Dir Methodik beizubringen, Ohne Methodik kein Wissen und keine "Beweise".

Ansonsten werden ich Dir gleich tausende Copperfield Videos ins Thema bringen um Dir zu zeigen, dass natürlich Copperfiled als größter lebender Zauberer das WTC 7 zusammen mit dem alten Strahlträgerverbieger Uri Geller zum Einsturz gebracht gat.  Schau Dir meine eindeutigen Beweise an, das sah ich damals live!  Schau es Dir genau an, der kann das nur mit seinen Gedanken! Auch da gibt es eine große Anzahl von VTLern, die ihm seine Fähigkeiten absprechen. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-jZ5jeB7fmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ach, das geht doch noch viel weiter zurück:

Unfastened Coins: Titanic Conspiracy - YouTube

Die Zeichen sind einfach überall.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schon ein guter Witz.
> Der NSU Untersuchungsausschuss hat auch eine Menge bemängelt und kritisiert. Konsequenzen gab es keine.



Keine Konsequenzen? Würde ich jetzt so nicht ganz behaupten wollen. Immerhin ist der NSU aufgelöst.
Ich meine klar. Die Kinderschänder basteln mit Sicherheit wieder am nächsten staatlichen Instrument um ihren Durst zu löschen, das ist jetzt wohl nix neues.


> Wieso also sollte das in diesem Fall anders sein?



Weil die Öffentlichkeit halt nicht mehr so einfach belogen werden dann, wie es früher noch möglich war. Es gibt Internet.
Kritische Berichte finden einfacher den Weg zu den Lesern. Früher musste man da noch gute Bücher wälzen.



> Im Untersuchungsausschuss hocken ja Politiker. Also in dem Falle Demokraten und Republikaner. Also exakt die Parteien, die du dafür verantwortlich machst.



Ich hab nicht gesagt dass ich die Senatoren dafür verantwortlich mache, oder etwa den Kongress.



> Denn, wenn es die Regierung war, muss sie ja schon unter Clinton damit angefangen haben, denn ich glaube nicht, dass Bush von Januar an, als es vereidigt wurde, bis zum September gleichen Jahres mal eben das planen und umsetzen kann.



Nein, aber man kann vor dem Regierungswechsel doch schonmal intern die Zustimmung holen um den Plan von den Joint Chief of Staff dann auch zu unterzeichnen.
Operation Northwoods war ja auch kein Plan der ersten Stunde, sondern wurde längerfristig überlegt.
Aus internen Memos und Handlungen der Bush Regierung kann man in etwa den Fahrplan zu 9/11 recht gut nachskizzieren, die Planung ist definitiv schon mehr als 1 Jahr im Voraus erfolgt.



> Könnte also schon bis Bush senior zurück gehen, von Clinton weiter getragen und von Busd junior dann finalisiert sein.



Es geht auch bis Bush senior zurück. Man suchte intern schon lange den ultimativen Grund Ölkriege zu rechtfertigen.



> Also läuft sie Sache seit mindestens 10 Jahren und dann soll eine Untersuchung das ans Licht bringen und die verantwortlichen Leute zur Rechenschaft ziehen?



Teilweise hat sie das doch schon bereits, das kann mit der Zeit nur besser werden. Nur weil das in den Medien nicht vorkommt, heißt es ja nicht, dass es die Bevölkerung sich dessen nicht bewusst ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind keine zitierfähigen Quellen.



 Okay, ich hab dir im letzten Beitrag noch die Chance gegeben.



> Zeig mir eine einzige, eine in einer Fachzeitschrift veröffentlichte Studie dazu, dass das WTC 7 gesprengt wurde und werde sie mit Freue lesen. Eine einzige. Weißt Du überhaupt, was eione zitierfähige Quelle ist? Wir versuchen Dir Methodik beizubringen, Ohne Methodik kein Wissen und keine "Beweise".



So wie der NIST Bericht in einer Fachzeitschrift steht und dann im Kleingeschriebenen erwähnt wird, dass er telweise unter Verschluss gehalten wird.
Ja das ist wirklich grandios fachlich und kompetent, dass NIST nicht in der Lage ist free fall acceleration zu simulieren ohne dabei die öffentliche Sicherheit zu gefährden.

Aber diese Tatsache fällt dir natürlich nicht weiter auf. Stört ja nicht. Man merkt wirklich wie du akribisch diesen Bericht quasi verschlungen hast.

Aber ja es kommt bald ein Bericht, denn du dir genüsslich durchlesen kannst, der ist ja auch auf Seite 1 schon verlinkt.
Den kannst du dir dann durchlesen und in deiner grenzenlosen Überheblichkeit dann mal deine Gehirnzellen anstrengen und das geschriebene darin nachprüfen und auch die Simulationen dazu begutachten, die ja bei NIST unter Verschluss gehalten werden.

Aber scheinbar stört dich das ja nicht die Bohne.
Da hast du den NIST Bericht wohl auch so richtig durchgeprüft, wenn NIST ihre eigenen Behauptungen und Messungen nicht mal anhand eines Modells simuieren kann.
So sieht laut dir wissenschaftliches Vorgehen aus.

Ich kann dir sagen nach was das aussieht. Nach gewaltigem Druck von oben den interessanten Teil des Reports unter Verschluss zu halten.
Nämlich die Simulation und die Daten dazu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Doof nur, dass bei diesen "Ölkriegen" im Irak, in erster Linie China und nicht die USA profitiert haben.

Und der 11/9 wurde nie für den Irakkrieg als Legitimation benutzt, sondern die Lüge über die Massenvernichtungswaffen. Da musste übrigens die gleiche Regierung, der du die Inszinierung des größten Terroranschlages der Welt zutraust, zugeben, dass sie gelogen hat.

Komisch, diese Regierung, die sowas inszinieren kann, kann keine Waffenfunde im Irak inszinieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, diese Regierung, die sowas inszinieren kann, kann keine Waffenfunde im Irak inszinieren?


Aber genau das ist doch die Verschwörung. Genau daran erkennt man sie! Mach die Augen auf!
Das die Beweise verschwunden sind und die Regierung den Kotau machen musste ist das Ergebnis
einer riesigen Verschwörung, um die US-Regierung zu stürzen. Das liegt doch auf der Hand!


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doof nur, dass bei diesen "Ölkriegen" im Irak, in erster Linie China und nicht die USA profitiert haben.



Ja das stimmt sogar, das heißt aber nicht im Vorfeld dass sich die USA einen starken Profit nicht ausgrechnet haben.



> Und der 11/9 wurde nie für den Irakkrieg als Legitimation benutzt, sondern die Lüge über die Massenvernichtungswaffen.



Das ist richtig. Der Irakkrieg war kein klassischer Krieg gegen den Terror.


> Da musste übrigens die gleiche Regierung, der du die Inszinierung des größten Terroranschlages der Welt zutraust, zugeben, dass sie gelogen hat.



Und das siehst du jetzt also als den Beweis dafür an dass die Regierung an 9/11 nicht gelogen hat?

Der Fall "Curveball": Wie ein BND-Informant den Irak-Krieg ausloste - WELT

Dass man bei so einem lächerlichen Beweis und Informanten im Nachinein die Lüge zugeben muss, ist ja nun auch nix überraschendes.



> Komisch, diese Regierung, die sowas inszinieren kann, kann keine Waffenfunde im Irak inszinieren?



Warum sollen sie denn diese inszenieren, wenn die Quelle die das damals berichtete gelogen hat?
Es wurde doch eine völlig andere Strategie gewählt und zwar wurde versucht  dem BND das unterzujubeln.

Dass die USA bezüglich Giftgas aber ihre Strategie geändert hat, sieht man am Syrien Konflikt.
Giftgas False Flags der unterstützten oppositionellen sind ein probates Mittel um Assad stürzen zu wollen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das liegt doch auf der Hand!



Das einzige was auf der Hand liegt, ist dass du, sofern du wirklich Ahnung von Baustatik hast, ein in der Jahre gekommener Querulant bist, der selbst bei einfachsten Zusammenhängen die Augen verschließt und alles abwehrt was nicht in einer rennomierten Fachzeitschrift steht.
Was glaubst du wie hoch der Druck heutzutage ist, wenn Kritik an 9/11 irgendwo gebracht wird? Das kostet dich deinen Job. Das hat mit Sachkenntnis überhaupt nichts zu tun. Denn irgendwo wird man sich schon uneinig darüber sein ob das Experiment oder jenes nicht sachgerecht durchgeführt wurde und schon bist du im medialen Kreuzfeuer.

Das wird wenn überhaupt in einigen Jahrzehnten mal in einer rennomierten Fachzeitschrift stehen, spätestens dann wenn die Regierung die Papiere dazu freigibt.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was war denn ein klassischer Krieg gegen den Terror? 
Vietnam? Afghanistan? Lybien? Nur weil "Krieg gegen den Terror" draufsteht, muss keiner drinnen sein. Wieso führen die USA nicht Krieg gegen die Saudis? Obwohl ein paar der 9/11 Attentäter aus Saudi-Arabien gekommen sind. 

Curveball? Ähm, CIA hat gesagt dass der Verdacht der Massenvernichtungswaffen nicht bestätigt werden kann. 
Here's the full version of the CIA's 2002 intelligence assessment on WMD in Iraq - Business Insider
Und zum Artikel sage ich jetzt mal nichts... 


> Wenn man Curveball heute trifft, kann man sich vorstellen, dass die BND-Agenten es nicht leicht mit ihm hatten. Aljanabi kann charmant sein, er ist gebildet und unterhaltsam, er erzählt gern von seinen Reisen durch die arabische Welt, den Sehenswürdigkeiten von Karlsruhe oder seiner Tante, die in Straßburg lebt. Aber er ist auch schwer zu durchschauen – und schnell gereizt. Verabredungen hält er nicht immer ein, und manchmal hat man das Gefühl, er könne im nächsten Moment aufstehen und das Interview abbrechen.


Ähm ja, sowas nenne ich seriösen Journalismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das wird wenn überhaupt in einigen Jahrzehnten mal in einer rennomierten Fachzeitschrift stehen, spätestens dann wenn die Regierung die Papiere dazu freigibt.


Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von Universitärer Forschung, oder?


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast keinerlei Ahnung von Universitärer Forschung, oder?



Wer bist du hier überhaupt dass du mit dieser ständigen Arroganz und  dem peinlichen Überheblichkeitsgeschwafel irgendjemand beeindrucken willst?
Ich hab hier noch nix gesehen was dich im Ansatz überhaupt dazu qualifiziert andere auf die Art und Weise abzuwerten und anzugreifen. Du verstehst ja nichtmal die Prinzipien einer Diskussion.
Das einzige was ich lesen durfte ist dass du für Kerosin und Diesel die gleichen Wörter benutzt und eine Grafik posten kannst, wann Stahl an Tragfähigkeit verliert.
Dass die gemessenen Temperaturen im WTC 7 überhaupt nicht hoch waren, was selbst NIST feststellt, stört dich wohl in keiner Weise bei deiner Propaganda.
NIST selbst stochert völlig im Nebel weil sie vergeblich in ihrer Bericht versuchen einen fachmännischen, kontrollierten Abriss eines Gebäudes, zu einem Einsturz wegen ein paar unkontrollierten Feuern in 3 Stockwerken zu machen.
Du hast dich weder mit dem NIST Bericht und deren wahnsinnigen Fehlleistung auseinandergesetzt, noch mit der Kritk an NIST, die selbst von Mitarbeitern von NIST kommt.



Der hochrangige NIST Mathematiker kritisiert in mehreren Punkten seinen eigenen Verein in einem davon heißt es:
 ...leading to collaps initiation, and then stops short, when it becomes interesting....

 Ab8:28 bezieht er sich auf den Einsturz des Gebäudes und die Simulation von NIST.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SoCS6lNpqhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du willst jemanden mit stupidem elitärem Geschwafel beeindrucken?
Du bist nicht mal in der Lage einfache physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten zu verstehen, geschweige denn Kritik an NIST aufzunehmen und sie demenstprechend aufzulösen.
Gescchweige denn auf einfache Fragen, eine Erklärung zu liefern und kommst mir daher mit dem Hinweis von Universitärer Forschung?

Ist es auch im Sinne von Universitärer Forschung wenn ein wichtiger Teil der Forschungsarbeit unter Verschluss gehalten wird, oder wie erklärst du dir das? Ist das auch üblich bei deiner universitären Forschung?
An Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten was du hier vom Stapel lässt.

Du hast dich mit keiner Aussage der Kritik an NIST auseinandergesetzt nicht mal die zentralen Kritikpunkte die da wären.

1. Der Einsturz des WTC 7 mit der Beschleunigung des Freien Falls (2,5sec) wird nicht erklärt 

2. Videos des Einsturzes des WTC7 widerlegen das Computer Modell von NIST




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Abbruch der NIST Simulation bei Beginn des freien Falls





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmdcMb5D9gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



4.  Die Behauptung, eine Untersuchung auf geplante Sprengung durchgeführt zu haben, ohne

    Rückstände von Sprengstoffen zu überprüfen

6.  Verweigerung von Anfragen nach dem Freedom of Information Act (FOIA) um an die unter Verschluss gehaltenen Ergebnissen zu kommen

7.  Keine Erörterung des geschmolzenen Metalls, welches im Schutt der drei eingestürzten Gebäude

      gefunden wurde

8. Klare und deutlich hörbare Detonation vor dem Einsturz von WTC7

Das sind nur ein paar Dinge um die es geht.

Du glaubst als Gebäudestatiker/Maschinenbauer oder was auch immer du studiert hattest, wirklich dass ein Gebäude das lediglich in 2 bis 3 Etagen unkontrolliert brennt in freefall acceleration einstürzt?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7Rm6ZFROmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gott hilf, kann ich da nur sagen. Soviel Dummheit auf einen Fleck hab ich noch nie irgendwo gesehen.
Wenn ich hier am Campus unter vorgehaltener Hand mit Profs spreche ist das Ergebnis immer ein und dasselbe.
Kontrollierte Sprengung ohne jeden Zweifel und woran machen die das fest? --> An der Beschleunigung durch den Freien Fall und an der Symmetrie.
Oder waren für dich etwa die Brände symmetrisch in Gebäude verteilt und konnten alle tragenden Säulen gleichzeitig zu Staub zerrieseln lassen?

*Wenn ein Gebäude mit der Beschleunigung des freien Falls fällt dann gibt es keinerlei Strukturen die diesen Fall in irgendeiner Weise bremsen.*
Und das fast 3 Sekunden lang.
NIST hat in ihrem Bericht nirgendwo nachgewiesen dass die Zerstörung des Gebäudes so weit fortgeschritten ist, dass ein freier Fall der oberen Dachkanten überhaupt möglich wäre.

*



			NIST will not release the input data because doing so might "jeopardize public safety"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die geben weder zu den Simulationen der Temperaturen, noch zur der Simulation des Einsturzes irgendwelches Input raus und du kommst mit universitärer Forschung.
*3370 *Files behält NIST der Öffentlichkeit vor, weil es könnte ja die öffentliche Sicherheit gefährden.
Dass du bei so einem gequirltem Bullshit nicht hellhörig wirst, ist wirklich außerordentlich interessant.
Fraud Exposed in NIST WTC 7 Reports - Part 1


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wer ich bin? Ein Dipl. Phys und Dipl. Ing und ich kann  diesen Schwachsinn nicht ertragen.
Liest Du, was man Dir schreibt oder trötest Du gebetsmühlenartig Deinen Stumpfsinn heraus?

Deine impertinente Penetranz widerlegte Lügen und veränderte Tatsachen zu wiederholen
habe ich in dieser extremen Ausprägung vorher noch nicht erlebt. 

Eine Frage an Dich. Stell Dir einen Balken vor der mit 30° auf dem Boden aufliegt und losgelassen
wird. Welche Maximalbeschleunigung erfähren die beiden Balken Enden? Das sind Aufgaben des 
ersten Semesters Mechanik und sollten mit Schulwissen beantwortet werden können.

Tip: Am Balken Ende kann man max. 2g beobachten. Das ist der Trick der Videofälscher. Verstehst
Du das? Der Boden kippt schief, darum fällt eine Fassade kurzzeitig mit sehr hoher Beschleunigung
und trotz Formänderungsenergie für den einen oder anderen Träger sind 1g möglich. Die gegenüber
liegende Fassadenseite fällt deutlich langsamer. Das sind die Copperfield Tricks. Um Zauberei zu 
erkennen, bedarf es minimaler Kenntnisse. Und auf diesen kleinen Taschenspielertrick bist Du 
nicht selber gekommen? Erstens behauptet man etwas falsches, zweitens zeigt man selektiv nur
eine Fassade und wertet aus. Das sind böse manipulierende Fälschungen. Und Du fällst drauf rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hast Du inzwischen Verstanden, welche metallurgischen Trick Urigeller einsetze oder behauptst
Du auch er hat unsichtbares  Piko-Termit eingesetzt?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erstens behauptet man etwas falsches, zweitens zeigt man selektiv nur
> eine Fassade und wertet aus.



Ach ist doch alles andere als auffällig das in jeder VT-Auswertung zu WTC 7 in der Regel nur die gleiche Fassadenseite zu sehen ist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer ich bin? Ein Dipl. Phys und Dipl. Ing und ich kann  diesen Schwachsinn nicht ertragen.



Dann ist dein Verhalten hier noch bemitleidenswerter als ohnehinschon.
Diplo. Phy. und Diplo. Ingenieur? Der Uni Münchhausen?
So kommts mir jedenfalls vor.


> Liest Du, was man Dir schreibt oder trötest Du gebetsmühlenartig Deinen Stumpfsinn heraus?



Ich habe lediglich die Punkte verlinkt auf die du nicht eingehen willst und klargestellt, dass deine Vorgabe von universitärer Forschung nichts weiter ist als Polemik ist, wenn NIST selbst die Rohdaten der Simulation unter Verschluss hält. Sowohl bei den Temperaturen wie auch beim Einsturzmodell.
Wie willst du denn den Quatsch von NIST dann nachprüfen?
Tatsache ist, dass du bisher lediglich meine Person angegriffen hast und keinen Punkt auf die Problemstellen eingegangen bist.
Da kann ich dich einfach nicht ernst nehmen.



> Deine impertinente Penetranz widerlegte Lügen und veränderte Tatsachen zu wiederholen



Achso, die Kritikpunkte an NIST sind also Lügen. Na da haben wirs doch.
Jetzt glaub ich dir, nachdem du als Duplo Physiker alles sogut widerlegt hast.
Das einzige was du den ollen Thread lang getan hast, ist eine Grafik gepostet und versucht mich zu beleidigen.
Wenn das alles ist was aus deinem Physik-Gehirn so an Information herausquillt, dann tuts mir wirklich leid für dich.



> Eine Frage an Dich.



Die Strategie hattest du schon. 
Eine Frage.. , deine Frage interessiert mich nicht, mich interessiert das Thema des Threads.
Im Besonderen des Verhalten des Einsturzes von WTC 7 und da du hierzu deine angebliche Expertise nicht teilen möchtest (warum auch immer), drehst du dich wie zuvor schon im Kreis.
Beschleunigung mit freiem Fall  über längeren Zeitraum schließt einen Einsturz durch Feuer komplett aus. Das weiß jeder Physiker, nur halt du offenbar nicht.



> Das ist der Trick der Videofälscher.



Videofälscher? Ich glaub du siehst Gespenster.
Mir ist schon klar was du mit obiger Grafik sagen willst, aber bei WTC 7 fallen alle Fassadenteile ruckartig mit der Beschleunigung des Freien Falles nach unten.
Dass dir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, ist wieder mal der Hammer. Hast wohl die "Rohdaten" von NIST genommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVCDpL4Ax7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Erstens behauptet man etwas falsches, zweitens zeigt man selektiv nur
> eine Fassade und wertet aus. Das sind böse manipulierende Fälschungen. Und Du fällst drauf rein.



Eigentlich gibt es genug Videos die beide Fassaden in mehrfacher Ausführung zeigen.
Somit weiß man dass dein Einwand hier völliger Quatsch ist. Du übernimmst einfach das Modell von NIST wo die hintere Seite schon stark abgesackt ist, das ist doch nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver von NIST, damit man nicht zugeben muss dass alle Fassaden mit free fall acceleration nach unten gedonnert sind.

Du meinst das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pmdcMb5D9gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ja toll da hat NIST die hintere Seite mal mehr als 1 Stockwerk nach unten angepasst, dann ist es nur vorne freefall acceleration. 
Dass das Blödsinn ist weiß man schon seit Jahren und hab ich auch in dem Thread aufgezeigt.
Du wärmst hier nur kalten Kaffe von vor 10 Jahren auf. Irgendwie war mir das auch irgendwie klar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=972ETepp4GI:21

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dumm nur wenn Jahre danach Aufnahmen auftauchen die das Eindrücken der hinteren Seite widerlegen und die im NISt Report eingedrückte äußere rechte Fassade genauso steht wie die Nordseite.
Kannst ja mal oben den NIST Unfug und die Aufnahme eins drunter vergleichen.

Du siehst hier ganz klar die rechte äußere Fassade in voller Pracht. Im NIST EInsturzmodell ist sie schief nach unten eingedrückt, das ist aber nicht die Realität.
Den Punkt hättest du schon vor x Seiten zur Kenntnis nehmen können.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rkp-4sm5Ypc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vielleicht schaust du dir dieses Video ja mal an, dann verstehst du das Vorgehen von NIST vielleicht mal.
Ich hab aber ehrlichgesagt wenig Hoffnung dass die Erkenntnis noch kommen mag.
Ich nehme mal an du bist etwas älter, dann wirds wohl nix mehr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ist doch alles andere als auffällig das in jeder VT-Auswertung zu WTC 7 in der Regel nur die gleiche Fassadenseite zu sehen ist.



Die hintere Fassade ist genauso hoch, genauso wie die seitliche im übrigen, da muss man nur ein bisschen Videos gucken. Aber der Versuch  ist ganz nett.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du und deine Youtube Videos...
Post doch endlich mal vernünftige wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, vorher ergibt eine Diskussion doch sowieso keinen Sinn


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Am besten Arbeiten, die von der entsprechenden Uni auch unterstützt werden


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Am besten Arbeiten, die von der entsprechenden Uni auch unterstützt werden



Kann er doch nicht weil es die nicht gibt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Du und deine Youtube Videos...



Du kapierst immernoch nicht dass das Schadensmodell von NIST auf der rechten Fassade einen massiven Einsturz zur Südseite hin zeigt, der der Realität, wie in der Aufnahme zu sehen ist, nicht entspricht.
Dass man so einfache Zusammenhänge nicht kapiert und nur wieder "Youtube" Videos mault. Naja, was soll man dazu sagen.


> Post doch endlich mal vernünftige wissenschaftliche Arbeiten, vorher ergibt eine Diskussion doch sowieso keinen Sinn.



Genau, poste nochmal den NIST Report, eine vernünftige wissenschaftliche Arbeit, wo man nach Druck aus der Öffentlichkeit Freefall Acceleration  zugeben musste und das Einsturzmodell aufgrund der Unplausibilität der Beschleunigung des freien Falls die Simulation einfach ein bisschen frisierte.
Was glaubst du warum die Inputdaten nicht freigegeben werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Am besten Arbeiten, die von der entsprechenden Uni auch unterstützt werden



Jetzt sind sie nur  noch im Denail Modus.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann er doch nicht weil es die nicht gibt.



Unsinn, die ist auf Seite 1 verlinkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Du und deine Youtube Videos...:


Wir haben die Mechanismen der Verzerrungen und der manipulierten Aufnahmegeschwindigkeit hunderfach erklärt, ohne kalibrierte und benannte Messmittel gibt es keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit. Wer dumm bleiben will, bleibt dumm und glaubt an Zauberei, anstatt an wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse. Inzwischen kann ich mir fast Vorstellen, dass Pychologen kleine Tests in Foren machen und das Verhalten und die Reaktion auswerten. Ab wann werden Foristen bei wiederholtem erkennenbarem Stumpfsinn aggressiv, wer beginnt zu ignorieren und wer hält wie lange beim Reden gegen Wände durch. Und, schlimmer noch, wer glaubt den sichtbaren Blödsinn? 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du kapierst immernoch nicht....


Schaffe, hast Du inzwischen verstanden, wie Uri Geller arbeitete? Jeder Metallurge lacht kurz, schmunzelt weiter und hat seine Freude an der Fälschung. Was macht Uri Geller. Nutzt er doch unsichtbares Pikotermit und erleben wir eine riesige außerirdische  Verschwörung, die alle unsere Löffel verbiegen will? Also, kleiner Test Deines Wissens und Deiner Recherchefähigkeit:

Wie hat Uri Geller die Löffen verbogen? Ich finde die Antwort in 2min.
_Kleine Tipp: Wir nutzen ähnliches auf CPUs.
zweiter Tipp: Übersetze Holzweg ins Englische, nimm das erste Wort und suche weiter_

Und hopp kleiner VTLer, oder war es doch unsichtbares Pikotermit?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ist doch alles andere als auffällig das in jeder VT-Auswertung zu WTC 7 in der Regel nur die gleiche Fassadenseite zu sehen ist.


Es kann doch gar nicht gesprengt worden sein. Jeder weiß doch, dass gesprengte Opjekte nach Oben oder zur Seite fliegen, aber niemals nach unten.

(ungefähr so argumentieren VTLer und meinen das noch ernst, was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

- doppelt -


----------



## ConNerVos (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die ganze Diskussion hier konnte genauso auf einem deutschen Alles Schall und Rauch Stammtischtreffen in Rostock stattfinden, denn selbst VT'ler sind sich untereinander nicht wirklich einig... wie auch keiner war dabei und alle müssen sich die Antworten aus offiziellen und inoffiziellen unabhängigen Berichten zusammen suchen. 

@Schaffe89

Mal nen paar Fragen an dich:

1. Warum kommst du mit deinem veröffentlichen inoffiziellen unabhängigen Bericht erst nach fast einem Jahr der Veröffentlichung um die "Wahrheit" in einem PC-Forum zu verkünden? Will man sowas nicht immer gleich kundtun immerhin handelt es sich ja um die Wahrheit? 

2. Warum wird dieser Bericht nicht bei Wikipedia im Artikel des WTC 7 erwähnt? 

3. Warum fragst du dich das Teile des Berichts nicht veröffentlicht werden... schon mal die offiziellen Berichte über den Kennedymord gesehen? Dort sind ganze Textpassagen geschwärzt trotz der offiziellen Veröffentlichung der alten Akten! Das ist kein Ablenkungsmanöver, nur mal ein Hinweis das es auch beim NIST so läuft teilweise. 

4. Wikileaks hat 500.000 Textnachrichten von Mitarbeiter von US-Behörden die am 9/11 versendet wurden gesichtet... kein Hinweis auf Verschwörung gefunden! Komm mir jetzt nicht mit die wollen auch nur Ablenken von der Wahrheit wie die meisten der Truth-Movements. Was paradox ist eine Plattform die es sich zur Aufgabe macht Regierungsgeheimnisse aufzuklären schützt diese nicht!


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben die Mechanismen der Verzerrungen



Du hast leider gar nichts erklärt. Die NIST Simulation zeigt klar ein fettes Einknicken der rechten Fassade die in der Realität überhaupt nicht so stattfindet.
In Wirklichkeit bricht das Gebäude nur mittig einen Moment ein, und das Penthouse ist dann oben nicht mehr sichtbar, alle Gebäudekanten sind derweil immernoch auf der gleichen Höhe.
Das ist klar in den Aufnahmen ersichtlich.



> und der manipulierten Aufnahmegeschwindigkeit hunderfach erklärt,



Von welcher manipulierten Aufnahmegeschwindigkeit sprichst du bitteschön? Nist stellt selbst Free Fall Acceleration bei genau 2,25 Sekunden fest.
Da gibt es keinerlei Manipulation.
Was für ein riesen großer Haufen voller Lügen die du hier streust, du scheinst wirklich jeden Bezug zur Realität verloren zu haben.
Sind wir jetzt schon so weit dass du einknickst und als Ausrede kommt mimimimi jemand hat die Videos gefälscht.
Da haben wohl die Echsenmenschen in allen verfügbaren Videos die seitliche Fassade wieder zusammengepappt und ähm ja..



> ohne kalibrierte



Die Spezialkalibrierung wo ganze Gebäudefassaden plötzlich nach unten krachen aber die Realität es nicht zeigt, will ich auch haben.
Ist das die Kalibrierung deiner Messgeräte mit der du auf WTC 7 hochgestiegen bist  interessierter_user?
Man könnte fast meinen der NIST Bericht wäre von dir, so wie du diesen Schwachsinn verteidigst.

Dass das Blödsinn ist, kannst du doch hier genau sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier natürlich im neuen Winkel noch viel viel besser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> und glaubt an Zauberei,



Das ist in der Tat Zauberei, da kann ich dir sogar mal zustimmen.



> Jeder Metallurge lacht kurz, schmunzelt weiter und hat seine Freude an der Fälschung.



Du willst sagen die aufgenommenen Videos von WTC 7 sind alle eine Fälschung und nur die NIST Simulation die nichtmal komplett ist zeigt die Realität?
Sowas nennt man dann schon fortgeschrittene kognitive Dissonanz oder Alterssturheit.
Ich meine, scheinbar hast du ja was auf dem Kasten, zumindest rethorisch, aber darin deine eigenen Fehlannahmen zu korrigieren bist du ziemlich schlecht.
Da ist dir dein Ruf wohl zu schade dafür. Aber der aufmerksame Leser wird es außer den Claqueren die sich hier breitmachen, schon mitbekommen.

Aber das sind ja laut dir nur Mechanismen der Verzerrung. Mit der Verzerrung scheinst du es ja nicht so genau zu nehmen.
In deinem Leben scheint sich so einiges an Verzerrung angestaut zu haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du weisst also wirklich nicht, wie das Löffelbiegen funktioniert?

Dann ist doch alles klar, Uri Geller wurde vom chilenischen  Staat
beauftragt, mit seinen mentalen Kräften sämtlich WTC Gebäude 
zum Einsturz zu bringen. Oder?

Wenn man Dir sagt, das schlechte verwackelte Videos kein Beweis
sind, zeigst Du zum Widerlegen schlechte verwackelte Videos. Wie
nennt man so eine Argumentationsweise? kindlich ....


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> @Schaffe89
> 
> Mal nen paar Fragen an dich:
> 
> 1. Warum kommst du mit deinem veröffentlichen inoffiziellen unabhängigen Bericht erst nach fast einem Jahr der Veröffentlichung um die "Wahrheit" in einem PC-Forum zu verkünden? Will man sowas nicht immer gleich kundtun immerhin handelt es sich ja um die Wahrheit?



Hab die Evaluation die an der Uni Alaska Fairbanks stattfindet erst vor kurzem gesehen, daher dacht ich mir machste halt mal wieder einen Thread auf um ein wenig offensichtliche Dinge zu diskutieren.
Ich persönlich konnte nicht Ahnen dass nach so langer Zeit immernoch nicht klar ist was der NIST bericht für ein Haufen Müll ist.
Aber wir haben hier gottseidank den Experten der Verzerrung mit an Bord, der im Verlauf der Diskussion eher mit persönlichen Attacken geglänzt hat, als denn mit irgendetwas sinvollem.


> 2. Warum wird dieser Bericht nicht bei Wikipedia im Artikel des WTC 7 erwähnt?



Was fragst du mich danach? Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, weil die Forschungsergebnisse kein finales Stadium erreicht haben. Jedenfalls ist das der Stand der Dinge.



> Warum fragst du dich das Teile des Berichts nicht veröffentlicht werden...



Du meinst NIST? Wieso sollte denn NIST ihre Forschungsergebnisse nicht freigeben? Wieso bricht die Simulation ab Freifall ab?
Wieso kann NIST zuerst nicht die Beschleunigung des Freien Falles zugeben und erst auf Druck einräumen.? Wieso stimmen die Verformungen der NISt Simulation nicht mit der Realität überein?
Tja, vielleicht gehst du mal selbst in dich und überlegst mal eine Sekunde.



> chon mal die offiziellen Berichte über den Kennedymord gesehen? Dort sind ganze Textpassagen geschwärzt trotz der offiziellen Veröffentlichung der alten Akten!



Was hat der NIST Report für WTC 7 mit den Kennedy Akten zu tun? Das ist ja nun keine Ermittlung in einem Mordfall.
Bei dem Einsturz von WTC 7 ist niemand zu schaden gekommen. Ich frage mich wieso NISt nicht die komplette Simulation veröffentlicht.
Jetzt überleg mal scharf wieso.



> Das ist kein Ablenkungsmanöver, nur mal ein Hinweis das es auch beim NIST so läuft teilweise.


Natürlich ist es ein Ablenkungsmanöver und zwar noch ein ganz schlechtes, denn Anfangs wurde versucht die free fall acceleration im gesamten Bericht wegzulassen.
Und stell dir vor im Comission Bericht wird der Einsturz von WTC 7 nicht thematisiert, inkl. massiver Versuche der Regierung eine Unteruschung zu verhindern, aber na, wer wird da denn gleich misstrauisch werden, da besteht doch absolut kein Grund dazu.



> Wikileaks hat 500.000 Textnachrichten von Mitarbeiter von US-Behörden die am 9/11 versendet wurden gesichtet... kein Hinweis auf Verschwörung gefunden!



Haja, das ist natürlich eine total wasserdichte Geschichte., Emails.
Sry aber du kannst anhand von Fakten den Ablauf von 9/11 recht vernünftig nachstellen.
Schau mal das Memo von Verkehrsminister Mineta, nur mal als Denkanstoß, da du ja scheinbar weit von irgendwelchen Fakten die  eine Regierungsbeteiligung sehr sehr nahe legen, entfernt bist.
Aber das ist hier nicht explizit das Thema.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du weisst also wirklich nicht, wie das Löffelbiegen funktioniert?



Was interessiert mich dein ablenkendes Geschwätz. In der Sache bist du widerlegt und darum gings.
Es ist klar ersichtlich dass die rechte Fassade keinerlei Einknicken nach hinten zeigt, was in der NIST Simulation massiv so dargestellt wird, die Realität es aber überhaupt nicht zeigt.
Wenn du bei so klaren Unterschieden noch von Verzerrung redest... ne sry einfach peinlich.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie schaffst du es eigentlich immer wieder ellenlange Texte zu verfassen, ohne dabei auch nur im Ansatz auf dein Gegenüber einzugehen?


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

jetz frag ich mich allerdings wenn Interessiert das bitte,
Umgefallen Fertig.
Warum ist latte Absicht versehen.. Was soll das bitte Ändern? Nix. Viele Tote viel Schutt.
Warum Quatscht man Heute noch darüber ob irgendein böser Dämon den Turm zur anderen Seite geschoben hat.
Vielleicht war der Laden voll mit Doppelagenten und Fahnenflüchtigen, dann muss´a halt wech.


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du es eigentlich immer wieder ellenlange Texte zu verfassen, ohne dabei auch nur im Ansatz auf dein Gegenüber einzugehen?



Naja ich halte mich schließlich ans Thema, der keifende Physiker der hier glaubt mit Spirenzchen seine eigene Unkenntnis zu überspielen, blamiert sich grade auf die Knochen.
Vielleicht hat ers ja mittlerweile mitbekommen. Früher oder später wird der Groschen schon fallen.
Dass das keine Verzerrungen oder Aufnahmen mit abgeänderter Geschwindigkeit sind, weiß er selbst gut genug, vielleicht hat er es seinen Studenten ja so verkauft, wer weiß.



Lonemaster schrieb:


> jetz frag ich mich allerdings wenn Interessiert das bitte,



Offenbar viele Menschen weltweit, ansonsten würde das Thema wohl nicht dauernd diskutiert werden.



> Warum ist latte Absicht versehen.. Was soll das bitte Ändern? Nix. Viele Tote viel Schutt.



Das ändert vor allem für die Hinterbliebenen einiges, aber das verstehst du wohl nicht.



> Warum Quatscht man Heute noch darüber ob irgendein böser Dämon den Turm zur anderen Seite geschoben hat.



Weil es das Ereignis war das den Krieg gegen den Terror eingeleitet hat, der immernoch stattfindet und scheinbar niemals aufhört.


----------



## blautemple (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der einzige der sich hier permanent bis auf die Knochen blamiert bist du und meine Abteilung amüsiert sich echt köstlich. Also mach ruhig weiter


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Der einzige der sich hier permanent bis auf die Knochen blamiert bist du und meine Abteilung amüsiert sich echt köstlich. Also mach ruhig weiter



Ja, den Gefallen werde ich dir auf jeden Fall tun. Dann hast du weiteren Stoff.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Weil es das Ereignis war das den Krieg gegen den Terror eingeleitet hat, der immernoch stattfindet und scheinbar niemals aufhört.



Was daran liegt, dass der Islam ein Gewaltproblem hat. Wie man ja auch am 11. September 2001 wunderbar gesehen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was daran liegt, dass der Islam ein Gewaltproblem hat. .


Ähhh, Männer haben ein Gewaltproblem, es sind immer nur die Männer,  In jeder Kultur, in jeder 
Religion. Mal mehr, mal weniger, aber durchweg sind es Männer und kaum Frauen, oder?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....Was interessiert mich dein ablenkendes Geschwätz. ....


Es war kein Geschwätz, sondern der Versuch, Dir minimal Wissen beizubringen. Wenn Du  nicht
in der Lage bist, selber fundiert zu recherchieren, wirst Du nie den Unterschied von Taschenspieler-
tricks zu Physik verstehen. 

Wi soll man physikalishe Aussagen von Menschen bewerten, die Physik nicht verstehen? Was meinst
Du? 

Was musst Du wissen: Diese banalen Kleinigkeiten scheinen Dir Probleme zu bereiten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fQ819cOWrhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Bx-bFdSAyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B0TAGhQ4oys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QBU_p36AhZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6rmtwi0ubQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



....

Das ist der Einstieg in die Statik, relevant wird dann die Festigkeitslehre. Einfach mal durcharbeiten


----------



## Grestorn (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nanana. 

Männer hauen drauf. Frauen intrigieren. Beides ist ein Klischee. Und keines von beiden ist wirklich besser.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nanana.
> 
> Männer hauen drauf. Frauen intrigieren. Beides ist ein Klischee. Und keines von beiden ist wirklich besser.


Keine Sorgen, es ist nur ein Spiegel für die, die pauschal Gruppen in eine Ecke stellen wollen. Ich meine es nicht so, 
ziehe darauf keine Konsequenzen. Der Anteil weiblicher muslimer Frauen ist geringer ls der christlicher Männer. 
Was lernen wir daraus? Genau differenzieren...

Aber diese Zahl ist schon erdrückend eindeutig, und das zieht sich über alle Kulturen.  Wer saß in den Flugzeugen
die ins WTC rasten und steuerte die Flugzeuge? Männer oder Frauen?

* "Nur 5,3% aller Gefangenen in Deutschland sind Frauen"*
: Pressemitteilungen - Nur 5,3% aller Gefangenen in Deutschland sind Frauen - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhh, Männer haben ein Gewaltproblem, es sind immer nur die Männer,  In jeder Kultur, in jeder
> Religion. Mal mehr, mal weniger, aber durchweg sind es Männer und kaum Frauen, oder?



Stimmt, wen man immer nur einseitige Erhebungen macht, wie es z.B um häusliche Gewalt bestellt ist, kann man natürlich immer schön behaupten das Männer mehr zu physischer Gewalt neigen und entsprechend ein Problem mit Gewalttätigkeit haben:

Gewalt gegen Manner: Wenn Frauen ihre Fauste einsetzen | ZEIT ONLINE



> Das* Landeskriminalamt Berlin ermittelte 2013* bei insgesamt rund 14.300 Fällen von häuslicher Gewalt sogar *23,8 Prozent weibliche Verdächtige.* *Belastbare bundesweite Zahlen fehlen.*



Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Gewalt von Frauen gegen Frauen aus?
Sowas wie hier ließt man ja doch in Nachrichten häufiger mal, scheint aber beim Gewaltpotenzial von Frauen auch keine Beachtung zu finden:



> Die vier Frauen wollten mit ihren Kinderwagen gemeinsam einsteigen, konnten sich im Bus aber nicht einigen, wer welchen Platz bekommt, teilte die Polizei am Montag mit.
> 
> Die Frauen bedrängten sich körperlich.
> 
> Quelle: Bremen: Mutterstreit um Kinderwagenplatz in Bus eskaliert - drei Verletzte



Ach ja, unsere Gesellschaft macht es schon schön einfach Männer zu tumben gewaltbereiten Schlägertypen zu erklären und Frauen als friedfertige Mutter Theresa darzustellen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> * "Nur 5,3% aller Gefangenen in Deutschland sind Frauen"*
> : Pressemitteilungen - Nur 5,3% aller Gefangenen in Deutschland sind Frauen - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)



Und inwieweit belegt das nun das Frauen deshalb weniger Gewaltbereit wären und zu Gewalttätigkeiten neigen, nur weil sie wegen schweren Straftaten die mit Gefängnis geandet werden weniger oft vertreten sind?
Nicht jede physische Gewalt in Deutschland wird direkt mit Gefängnis bestraft und nicht alle 94,7% der männlichen Gefangenen sind wegen körperlicher Gewalt dort. 

*edit* Fanfakt am Rande, in der linksautonomen Szene stehen Frauen Männern in Sachen Gewaltbereitschaft kaum bis überhaupt nicht nach...


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Anteil weiblicher muslimer Frauen ist geringer ls der christlicher Männer.
> Was lernen wir daraus? Genau differenzieren...



Aber die weiblichen Muslime sind die, die letztendlich die Kinder erziehen und es sind die, die eben die Veränderungen in der Gesellschaft auslösen können, indem sie eben anders erziehen.
Das machen sie aber nicht, sie halten an Traditionen fest. 
Kann man gut an der weiblichen Genitalbeschneidung sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, wen man immer nur einseitige Erhebungen macht,


Nimmt man den Bereich mit höchster Frauengewalt, kommt man tatsächlich auf 23,8%. Also 4:1 mehr männliche Gewalt.
Und das ist der einseitige statistische Ausreißer, oder?



Threshold schrieb:


> ...


Die gesamte Kultur und Erziehung wird nur durch Frauen bestimmt? Interessante These


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nimmt man den Bereich mit höchster Frauengewalt, kommt man tatsächlich aud 23,8%. Also 4:1 mehr männliche Gewalt.
> Und das ist der einseitige statistische Ausreißer, oder?



Da es oft an verlässlichen Bundesweiten Erhebungen in vielen Bereichen, grade im Zusammenhang mit verwandschaftlichen Gewalttaten durch Frauen und Gewalt von Frauen gegen Frauen fehlt kann ich das nicht beantworten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähhh, Männer haben ein Gewaltproblem, es sind immer nur die Männer,  In jeder Kultur, in jeder
> Religion. Mal mehr, mal weniger, aber durchweg sind es Männer und kaum Frauen, oder?



Absolut korrekt. Ich habe nie etwas anderes behauptet.

Allerdings gibt es Kulturen und Ideologien, die Gewalt und Krieg mehr verherrlichen, als andere. Niemand bestreitet doch zum Beispiel, dass Sparta deutlich kriegerischer war, als Athen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber diese Zahl ist schon erdrückend eindeutig, und das zieht sich über alle Kulturen.  Wer saß in den Flugzeugen
> die ins WTC rasten und steuerte die Flugzeuge? Männer oder Frauen?



Preisfrage. Womit haben die Attentäter ihre Tat begründet?

Mit ihrem Geschlecht oder mit ihrer Ideologie?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da es oft an verlässlichen Bundesweiten Erhebungen in vielen Bereichen, grade im Zusammenhang mit verwandschaftlichen Gewalttaten fehlt kann ich das nicht beantworten...


Du meinst damit sicherlich die ganzen nicht angezeigten Vergewaltigungen durch Familienangehörige, oder welche Dunkelziffer?
Oder versucht sich eine Tätergruppe als Opfergruppe zu stilisieren? Das Eis ist dünn und zu sagen, es gibt keine oder ungenaue
statistische Erhebungen geht in beide Richtungen, oder?

Wer saß in den Flugzeugen als Täter am 09.11? Mannsvolk oder Weibsvolk?  Darüber sollte es doch wohl Daten geben,



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Preisfrage. Womit haben die Attentäter ihre Tat begründet?..


Mit der Unterdrückung ihrer Länder seit Jahrhunderten. Es sind Freiheitskriege, oder? Sie werden aber von bestimmten
Gruppen aus einem bestimmten Interesse zu Religionskriegen hochstilisiert, um die Unterdrückung weiter fortzuführen.
Warum wohl werden Länder in erste, zweite und dritte Welt eingeteilt, warum sitzen im Sicherrats der UN als ständige
Vertreter vor allem die alten Kolonialmächte? Nur China war keine, passt sich aber gut an, schaut man auf Tibet

Und warum wurden WTC, Pentagon und weißes Haus als Ziel gewählt? Warum nicht der Vatikan, wenn es ein Religions-
krieg sein soll, warum nicht Mekka, wenn es doch innerislamischer Terror ist? Ich bin gespannt, wie es in 50 Jahren
beertet wird.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die gesamte Kultur und Erziehung wird nur durch Frauen bestimmt? Interessante These



Die Frauen erziehen die Kinder, da war im Christentum nicht anders.
Bei wem sind denn die Kinder, wenn die klein sind? Bei der Mutter oder dem Vater?
Und gerade im Alter bis 6 Jahre setzt du die Grundstruktur, die du später nicht mehr ändern kannst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mit der Unterdrückung ihrer Länder seit Jahrhunderten. Es sind Freiheitskriege, oder? Sie werden aber von bestimmten Gruppen aus einem bestimmten Interesse zu Religionskriegen hochstilisiert, um die Unterdrückung weiter fortzuführen.



Sie begründen es in erster Linie mit ihrer Ideologie. Und diese Ideologie ist nunmal gewaltätiger als andere. Das sollte man aus Gründen der Ehrlichkeit auch so benennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie begründen es in erster Linie mit ihrer Ideologie. Und diese Ideologie ist nunmal gewaltätiger als andere. Das sollte man aus Gründen der Ehrlichkeit auch so benennen.


Das passierte am 09.11. durch unsere Ideologie. Versteckt, verheimlich und widerwärtig. 
Andere sind da ehrlicher und schreien heraus, was sie machen, beides ist verachtenswert:
Putsch in Chile 1973 – Wikipedia

Dr Westen verspielt sein Werte völlig. Das wir zuhause, in unseren Straßen und im Alltag 
friedlich sind, ist das eine. Im Ausland benehmen sich einige unserer Ideologie ziemlich 
erbärmlich und schaffen den Terror. Z.B. jetzt auf derm G20, das waren doch alles Muslime, 
oder? Oder waren es Männer? Ich bin mir unsicher, waren alle vermummt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.B. jetzt auf derm G20, das waren doch alles Muslime,
> oder? Oder waren es Männer? Ich bin mir unsicher, waren alle vermummt.



Für mich sind das Idioten, völlig egal, welches Geschlecht sie haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich sind das Idioten, völlig egal, welches Geschlecht sie haben.


Das sehen die Vermummten anders. Sie berufen sich auf unser Grundgesetz und das erlaubt aktiven Widerstand.
Da Widerstand bewußt nicht mit passivem Widerstand beschrieben wurde, ist laut Grundgesetz der aktive erlaubt.
Daruf berief sich die RAF, und aktuelle Gruppen werden es ähnlich machen.

Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
_(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist._

Hätte ja klappen können!
G20-Staaten beschliessen sozialere Weltordnung, weil Linksautonomer Twingo angezündet hat


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
> _(4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist._



Wie kommst du aber darauf, dass die Staatsordung in Gefahr ist?
Und wieso muss man Eigentum anderer, die damit nichts zu tun haben, zerstören?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.B. jetzt auf derm G20, das waren doch alles Muslime, oder? Oder waren es Männer? Ich bin mir unsicher, waren alle vermummt.



A) Es waren auch Frauen dabei. 
B) Das ist der Linksradikalismus. Eine Ideologie die nicht weniger gewalttätig und nicht weniger verachtenswert ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm _
> (4) Gegen jeden, der es unternimmt, diese Ordnung zu beseitigen, haben alle Deutschen das Recht zum Widerstand, wenn andere Abhilfe nicht möglich ist._



Da diese Ordnung derzeit durch niemand gefährdet ist, kann man sich natürlich auch nicht darauf berufen. Ergo, es sind und bleiben Kriminelle, die entsprechend zu behandeln sind.

Leider ist (wie ja auch einige Journalisten und Politiker bereits festgestellt haben) unsere Politik auf dem linken Auge blind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie kommst du aber darauf, dass die Staatsordung in Gefahr ist?


Ich sehe gar nichts in Gefahr, andere bewerten es anders. Entscheiden werden Gerichte und das wird teuer für verurteilte Randalierer, sehr teuer.
Allerdings wird mir der Polizeiterror langsam, ganz langsam, suspekt. Das beginnt mit der Reiterstaffel um die Ecke, deren Polizisten alles andere
als der übliche Freund und Helfer ist, die mir sonst über den Weg laufen.

Welches ist das einzige Tier mit zwei Arschlöchern? Das Polizeipferd.
.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir entfernen uns vom WTC, aber es geht um Mechanismen von Anschlägen


----------



## Grestorn (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

OT! 

Ist doch egal, ob Gewalt nun mit dem Geschlecht zusammenhängt oder nicht. Ich bin sowieso der Meinung, das Gewalt auch dann extrem weh tun kann, wenn sie nicht physischer Natur ist... und spätestens dann verschwimmen die unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern.

Letzlich sind wir uns hier doch alle einig, oder? Gewalt ist kacke. Gewalt dient immer nur niederen Motiven... oder dem Ausgleich eines unterentwickelten Egos. Egal durch wen, egal in welcher Form und egal durch welches Geschlecht.

Auch Männchen gegen Weibchen wird sonst wieder ein 'die da gegen uns', und das finde ich schrecklich. Denn wie immer, wird über einen Kamm geschert, verallgemeinert und ein Feindbild bedient. Letztlich ist das die Wurzel fast jeden Konflikts.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst damit sicherlich die ganzen nicht angezeigten Vergewaltigungen durch Familienangehörige, oder welche Dunkelziffen?
> Oder versucht sich eine Tätergrupe als Opfergruppe zu stilisieren? Das Eis ist dunn und zu sagen, es gibt keine oder ungenaue
> statistzische Erhebungen geht in beide Richtungen, oder?



Zuerst einmal will ich hier sicher nimenadne stilisieren, mich nervt es nur das jedes mal auf einseitigen und äußerst dünnen Erkentnissen so argumentiert wird als wäre es erwiesen das Frauen eine völlig vernachlässigbare Rolle als Täterinnen inne hätten, obwohl es dafür keine ausreichenden Fakten gibt.

Ansonsten rede ich natürlich vorrangig von Dunkelziffern. Oft wird es von Männern und Familienangehörigen nicht zur Anzeige gebracht wen die Frau gewalttätig wird, genauso wie es früher oft von Frauen nicht angezeigt wurde wen sie körperliche, oder sexuelle Gewalt durch männliche Familienangehörige erlebt haben.

Es ist immer noch ein Tabu wen ein Mann von seiner Frau drangsaliert, geschlagen, oder anderwertig fertig gemacht wird.
Die allermeisten Studien beschäftigen sich auch nur einseitig mit der Frau als Opfer und dem Mann als Täter aber kaum mit der umgekehrten Rollenbild und die entsprechend gering sind dort auch die gesellschaftlichen Bestrebungen und Ambitionen Männer zu ermutigen sowas öfter zur Anzeige zu bringen.

Und grade Feministinnen scheinen besonders oft kein Interesse, obwohl ja Gleichberechtigung und Gleichbehandlung immer ihr erklärtes Ziel ist, an einer umfassenden Aufklärung der Faktenlage zu haben, warum auch? Die aktuellen Erkentnisse sind ja weit förderlicher als wenn bei einer besseren Aufklärung evt. differenziertere Zahlen / Erkentnisse rauskommen könnten. 

Persöhnlich kenne ich einen solchen Fall auch bei mir aus der Verwandschaft. Alle in der Familie / Verwandschaft wussten das die Frau meines Cousin ihn über Jahre geschlagen hat, aber denkst du irgend jemand hat ihm mal geraten sie deswegen anzuzeigen und zu verlassen? Ich hab ihm das über die Jahre immer wieder geraten, aber er selbst traute sich das immer nicht, aus Angst das er dann als Versager und Schlapschwanz dasteht.

Jetzt kann man natürlich argumentieren, Einzelfall, Einzelfall, aber das hat man auch Jahrzehntelang zu häuslicher und sexueller Gewalt gegen Frauen argumentiert!
Solange es keine vernünftigen umfassenden Untersuchungen dazu gibt wie es mit der Gewalt durch Frauen wirklich bestellt ist wäre ich verdammt vorsichtig damit zu sagen das es nur Männer wären die dort ein Problem mit Gewalt haben.

Es mag sein das am Ende einer solchen Untersuchung trotzdem rauskäme das es weiterhin mehr Männer als Frauen sind die zur physischen Gewalt neigen, aber das Frauen dort so unbescholten, statistisch irrelevant sind, wie das nach "aktueller Kentnislage" oft dargestellt wird, ist doch auch sehr anzweifelbar.

Übrigens sieht es die schweizer Fachkommision für Gleichstellungsfragen in ihrem vierten Gewaltbericht vom November 2006 recht ehnlich. Die Gewaltausübung durch Frauen ist ein Thema über das es zu wenig gesicherte Erkentnisse gibt, da Frauen meist nur in der Opferrolle untersucht werden, aber nicht als Täterinnen:

https://www.sta.be.ch/sta/de/index/...de/fachkommission/FK_frauengewalt_2006_dt.pdf



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer saß in den Flugzeugen als Täter am 09.11? Mannsvolk oder Weibsvolk?  Darüber sollte es doch wohl Daten geben,



Das hat auch keiner in Frage gestellt das dort Männer die Attentäter waren.
Aber mal eine Gegenfrage?
Wie kommt es das es im Iran-Irak-Krieg und beim IS in Syrien und Irak Frauen waren die sich frewillig als Selbstmordattentäterinnen in die Luft gesprengt haben und sprengen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal will ich hier sicher nimenadne stilisieren, mich nervt es nur das jedes mal auf einseitigen und äußerst dünnen Erkentnissen so argumentiert wird als wäre es erwiesen das Frauen eine völlig vernachlässigbare Rolle als Täterinnen inne hätten, obwohl es dafür keine ausreichenden Fakten gibt.


Du unterstellst damit, dass es nur noch eine Dunkelziffer gibt und nicht zwei, davon gehe ich aus. Kachelmann hin oder her, der überwiegende Teil sexueller Übergriffe in der Familie bleibt ungesühnt, genauso wie jede Art häuslicher Gewalt. Da aber laut Grundgesetz unsere Wohnungen für den Staat Tabugebiet sein sollen, sind Ermittlungen schwierig. Bzw. wird grade versucght, diese Privatspähere zur besseren Überwachung zu reduzieren. Da sehe ich zwiespältig.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du unterstellst damit, dass es nur noch eine Dunkelziffer gibt und nicht zwei, davon gehe ich aus. Kachelmann hin oder her, der überwiegende Teil sexueller Übergriffe in der Familie bleibt ungesühnt, genauso wie jede Art häuslicher Gewalt. Da aber laut Grundgesetz unsere Wohnungen für den Staat Tabugebiet sein sollen, sind Ermittlungen schwierig. Bzw. wird grade versucght, diese Privatspähere zur besseren Überwachung zu reduzieren. Da sehe ich zwiespältig.



Natürlich ist es für den Staat dort schwierig zu ermitteln, das ist die Ermittlung von Gewalt gegen Frauen aber genauso, da es vor allem eben ein Anzeigedelikt durch das Opfer ist, da es eben im familiären Rahmen stattfindet und somit nicht automatisch vom Staat verfolgt werden kann.
Was hat man aber gemacht? Man hat die Bedingungen im rechtlichen und gesellschaftlichen Rahmen dafür geschaffen und die weiblichen Opfer ermutigt es häufiger zur Anzeige zu bringen.
Auf die daraus resultierenden Zahlen stützen sich auch nahezu alle Forschungen zu dem Thema.

Umgekehrt findet das aber nicht statt. Wie schon gesagt ist Gewalt gegen Männer immer noch ein gesellschaftliches Tabu und gilt immer noch die Annahme das es Gewalt gegen Männer kaum gäbe (nachrangig stattfindet), oder geben kann.
Würde man dort die gleichen Vorraussetzungen schaffen wie bei Gewalt gegen Frauen bin ich persöhnlich von überzeugt würden wir auch ganz andere Zahlen zur Gewaltausübung von Frauen in diesen Bereichen erhalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Umgekehrt findet das aber nicht statt. Wie schon gesagt ist Gewalt gegen Männer immer noch ein gesellschaftliches Tabu ...


Das Thema ist 15 Jahre intensiv in Foren und an anderer Stelle vertreten. Warum emanzipieren sich männer nicht und sorgen z.B. für männerbeauftragte,
die sich z.B. um Inhalte des Schulunterrichtes kümmern? Müssen das auch wieder Frauen machen? Oder kommen wir jetzt zur nächsten Verschwörung,
dass die internatinale Frauenbewegung die Männer in ihrer Entfaltung hemmt? Macht es, und klagt nicht über andere Gruppen, die für ihre Freiheit
kämpfen.

Entspringen, um zum Thema zurückzukommen, also die WTC Anschläge in wirklichkeit dem Femismus


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ganz ohne Gewalt würden wir unter Umständen immer noch im Absolutismus leben und es ginge zumindest in Europa vielen sehr viel schlechter als heute.
Heute gilt ja leider, dass friedlicher Protest und Widerstand medial und politisch vollkommen ignoriert werden. Natürlich müssen wir in dem Zusammenhang nicht über die Idioten aus Hamburg diskutieren, Kleinwagen verbrennen und den kleinen Laden von nebenan plündern ist in jeglicher Hinsicht kompletter Schwachsinn und entspricht weder einer linken Idee noch  ist in irgendeiner Form gerechtfertigter Protest. Aber mal im Ernst, heutzutage muss man sich doch z.B. nicht mehr über brennende Banken wundern...

Ansonsten sind ja sowohl die Gewalttouristen als auch die Polizei an einer Eskalation interessiert, es ist nur schade, dass bei Unbeteiligten so ein großer Schaden entsteht. Ich sage immer, dass es doch irgendwo ein ausgedientes Flugfeld oder so geben muss, wo sich die gewaltorientierten Linksextremen, Rechtsextremen und die Psychos in der Polizei schön ungehindert gegenseitig vermöbeln können, ohne das ein Schaden entsteht...
Dann sollten sich Schwachmaten wie der Wendt, der so gerne öffentlich von der Polizeidiktatur träumt, aber beteiligen!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leider ist (wie ja auch einige Journalisten und Politiker bereits festgestellt haben) unsere Politik auf dem linken Auge blind.




Das stimmt so ja leider nicht. Generell schaut man was "Kleinkriminelle" oder friedliche Protestierer angeht mit beiden Augen ausschließlich nach links, auf der anderen Seite durften gerade anscheinend polizeibekannte Psychos in Hamburg Amok laufen oder die NSU jahrelang geduldet mordend durch Deutschland ziehen.
Es ist einfacher, fadenscheinige Anklagepunkte gegen friedlich gegen Rechtsextreme protestierende Pfarrer zu erfinden, als wirklich nachhaltige Arbeit gegen politisch motivierte Gewalt, egal von welcher Seite, zu leisten. Und so profiliert man sich lieber mit Alibierfolgen gegen friedliche Linke (das kommt schließlich bei einem großen Teil der Wählerschaft besser an als gegen Rechts), als wirklich zu arbeiten...


edit: Achja, wo wir schon so weit OT sind und die Grundlage des Threads eh Schwachsinn war, kann man hieraus nicht einen Gewaltthread oder so machen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Gewalt würden wir unter Umständen immer noch im Absolutismus leben


Oder auch nicht. Komsequenter passiver Widerstand wirkt:
Salzmarsch – Wikipedia
Sabotage – Wikipedia
...


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Komsequenter passiver Widerstand wirkt:
> Salzmarsch – Wikipedia
> Sabotage – Wikipedia
> ...




Und trotzdem wurden viele der Grundlagen einer modernen Gesellschaft ziemlich gewalttätig erkämpft.

Was passiert wäre ist natürlich immer Spekulation, aber mit einem Salzmarsch wäre man 1789 ja eher nicht erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...




Gewalt ist in der Regel der ungefährlichere und feige Weg. Seinen eigenen Kopf passiv hinzuhalten, 
bedarf viel mehr Mut und Wahrhaftigkeit, als andere Köpfe abzuschlagen. Du hast Recht, es gab fast
immer Gewalt vor Veränderungen, aber ich persönlich  lehne jede Gewalt weiterhin für mich ab.

Andere müssen das für sich entscheiden. Flugzeuge in Hochhäuser zu fliegen, ist für mich durch gar 
nichts zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie gesagt, als letztes Mittel, wenn es anders nicht geht... schließlich wurde auch der Unrechtsstaat im Osten friedlich bezwungen, gehört also schon was dazu wenn man friedlich nicht weiterkommt. Aber wie gesagt, solange es Beispiele wie die Türkei momentan gibt...

Zu 9/11 dürfte es da aber natürlich keine zwei Meinungen geben. Wobei der Kampf gegen Unterdrücker oder so immer noch ein besserer Grund wäre als alles was die VTler so bringen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Gewalt würden wir unter Umständen immer noch im Absolutismus leben und es ginge zumindest in Europa vielen sehr viel schlechter als heute.



Niemand behauptet, dass es ohne ganz ohne Gewalt ging. Aber a) ging es damals gegen echte Unterdrückung und b) wurde auch für vernünftige Ziele gekämpft.

Beides kann man bei der linksradikalen Szene *nicht* nicht erkennen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Heute gilt ja leider, dass friedlicher Protest und Widerstand medial und politisch vollkommen ignoriert werden.



Stimmt, deshalb wird ja auch nie darüber berichtet 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir in dem Zusammenhang nicht über die Idioten aus Hamburg diskutieren, Kleinwagen verbrennen und den kleinen Laden von nebenan plündern ist in jeglicher Hinsicht kompletter Schwachsinn und entspricht weder einer linken Idee noch  ist in irgendeiner Form gerechtfertigter Protest.



Auch beim Oberklassewagen oder der großen Handelskette wäre es immer noch kompletter Schwachsinn. Aber man merkt mit jedem Satz die Relativierung die auch in den letzten Tagen auch von den Vertretern der politischen Linken gehört hat.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, heutzutage muss man sich doch z.B. nicht mehr über brennende Banken wundern...



Yeah Victim Blaming. Ok, dass will ich auch.

Wenn Frauen kurze Röcke tragen, muss sich niemand über Vergewaltigungen wundern.
Wenn auf der Domplatte in Köln, Flüchtlinge marodieren, muss sich niemand über brennende Flüchtlingsheime wundern.

Na merkste was? RIchtig, Victim Blaming ist falsch.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind ja sowohl die Gewalttouristen als auch die Polizei an einer Eskalation interessiert,



Auch die typisch linke Relativierung, dass die Polizei daran ein Interesse hat. Warum lassen dich sich auch nicht einfach von Pflastersteinen und Molotowcocktails bewerfen? Diese verdammten eskalierenden Polizisten aber auch...



der-sack88 schrieb:


> es ist nur schade, dass bei Unbeteiligten so ein großer Schaden entsteht. Ich sage immer, dass es doch irgendwo ein ausgedientes Flugfeld oder so geben muss, wo sich die gewaltorientierten Linksextremen, Rechtsextremen und die Psychos in der Polizei schön ungehindert gegenseitig vermöbeln können, ohne das ein Schaden entsteht...



Komischerweise gibt es aber gerade bei der Polizei Aufnahmetest und psychologische Untersuchungen. Aber das passt nicht ins Feindbild Polizei, gell?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dann sollten sich Schwachmaten wie der Wendt, der so gerne öffentlich von der Polizeidiktatur träumt, aber beteiligen!



Ahh, jetzt nähern wir uns der wahren Ursache. Was denn los?

Hat Herr Wendt in diesem Interview zu sehr den Finger in die Wunde gelegt? War dir das zu ehrlich?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so ja leider nicht. Generell schaut man was "Kleinkriminelle" oder friedliche Protestierer angeht mit beiden Augen ausschließlich nach links, auf der anderen Seite durften gerade anscheinend polizeibekannte Psychos in Hamburg Amok laufen oder die NSU jahrelang geduldet mordend durch Deutschland ziehen.



Ach, bei solchen Sätzen muss ich immer an Herrn Morgenstern denken:

"Weil, so schließt er messerscharf, *nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.*"

Man vergleiche mal die Demos die in Dresden über ein Jahr lang jeden Montag abgehalten wurde (laut unserem Justizminister O-Ton: Eine Schande für Deutschland) und vergleicht sie mit den Bildern vom Wochenende in Hamburg oder die jährlichen "Proteste" vom 1. Mai. 

Die Politik ist auf dem linken Auge blind, nicht auf dem rechten. Sieht man in Hamburg und den jahrelangen Rechtsbruch rund um die Rote Flora sehr gut. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Es ist einfacher, fadenscheinige Anklagepunkte gegen friedlich gegen Rechtsextreme protestierende Pfarrer zu erfinden, als wirklich nachhaltige Arbeit gegen politisch motivierte Gewalt, egal von welcher Seite, zu leisten. Und so profiliert man sich lieber mit Alibierfolgen gegen friedliche Linke (das kommt schließlich bei einem großen Teil der Wählerschaft besser an als gegen Rechts), als wirklich zu arbeiten...



Für diese Behauptung (kommt bei der Wählerschaft besser an), hast du natürlich auch eine valide Quelle zur Hand, oder?

Das ganze Problem liegt viel tiefer. In der Verharmlosung und Romantisierung des Sozialismus/Kommunismus. Das ist die wahre Wurzel des Übels. Dazu hier ein schöner Artikel:

Ideologie: Kommunisten wollen „das dumme Volk zum Gluck zwingen“

Solange Mörder wie Che Guevara ihr Konterfei auf T-Shirts bekommen, darf man sich nicht wundern, dass diese Ideologie verharmlost wird.

PS: Auch Herr Bosbach hat viele wahre Worte gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ernsthaft? Ein Thread mit DEN Reizthemen schlecht hin "9/11" "USA sind schuld" und "Islamismus" schafft es Offtopic auf Feminismus umzuschwenken?
Es kommt selten vor, aber manchmal beeindruckt mich das Forum wirklich noch. Schlage trotzdem BTT vor, sonst werden einige Leute hier noch schwerer von den Mods be(ein)drückt werden.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.
> Denn für anders lautende Äußerungen, würden dir  Kaaruzo, Nightslaver, Linker Gutmensch, Leob12 die Verschwörungstheorie der Regierung stützen, sicherlich nicht zustimmen, sondern dich auch persönlich diskreditieren.



Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann diskutiere und gehe der Sache auf den Grund. Aber stelle keine Mutmaßungen über andere Leute an.




> Und welche Aussagen meinst du da jetzt im konkreten? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren. Wo wird behauptet dass Thermit Schwefel enthält?



Es wird suggeriert, dass die Existenz von Schwefelverbindungen einen Einsatz von Thermit belegen könnte.
Die Verknüpfung würde vorraussetzen, dass in Thermit Schwefel enthalten ist - ist er aber nicht. Genaugenommen ist in Thermit gar kein Element enthalten, dass nicht auch im Gebäude zu finden gewäsen wäre. Eine chemische Beweißführung wären somit allenfalls anhand der Mengenverhältnisse möglich und dafür müssten VTler keine Webseiten verbrechen, sondern große Mengen des Bauschutts auf seine Zusammensetzung analysieren.



> Danke für die Bestätigung. Du willst dich nicht näher damit beschäftigen und verweist stattdessen verfrüht auf etwaige Fehler, also das übliche Standardvorgehen.



Das übliche Standardvorgehen in einem Diskussions-Forum ist: Jemand stellt eine These vor, untermauert diese mit Argumenten und belegt die Ausgangspunkte dieser Argumente mit Primärquellen (bei Konsens über Teile der Punkte kann vereinfacht werden). Man liest diese Argumentation und prüft, ob die Quellen glaubwürdig erscheinen.

Deine hier präsentierte Argumentation ist, gelinde gesagt, schon sehr lückenhaft und eher eine Kette von zitierten Behauptungen ohne jegliche Argumentation (Ausnahmen mögen die Regel betonen - WoTs von drei Bildschirmhöhen mit 20 Quote-Abschnitten, die in den ersten 10 Zeilen bereits mehr persönliche Anfeindungen als Aussagen zum Thema enthalten, werte ich als persönliche Diskussion und scanne nur, ob da weiter unten noch was von mir zitiert wurde). Wenn ich dann in im belegenden Link eine explizite Quartärquelle ohne Zugriff auf die höheren Ebenen sehe und diese auch noch Fehler enthält, mit was soll ich mich denn dann deiner Meinung "näher beschäftigen"?
Mit den Ereignissen vom 9/11? Müsste ich erstmal herausfinden, wo/ob es einen Zusammenhang gibt.
Mit deinen Argumenten? Waren ja nicht zu finden.
Mit den Schlussfolgerungen x-beliebiger VT-Webseitenbetreiber? Das wäre schon an der Grenze zur Zeitverschwendung, wenn Grund zur Annahme bestünde, dass diese Schlussfolgerungen richtig sind - und das ist nicht einmal der Fall.
Mit den Fehlern von x-beliebigen VT-Webseiten? Sorry. Aber ich habe es vor langer Zeit aufgegeben, dass Internet korrigieren zu wollen und ich werde garantiert nicht bei den Vasallen der Aluminiumfolieproduzenten wieder damit anfangen, nur weil du mir einen Link hinwirfst.

Wenn du eine argumentative Diskussion führen willst - her damit. Aber wenn du nur Links verbreiten willst, solltest du dir eine andere Plattform suchen. Das hier ist kein Missions-, sondern ein Diskussionsforum.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ein Thread mit DEN Reizthemen schlecht hin "9/11" "USA sind schuld" und "Islamismus" schafft es Offtopic auf Feminismus umzuschwenken?



Fehlt nur noch Veganismus und wir haben alles durch 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es kommt selten vor, aber manchmal beeindruckt mich das Forum wirklich noch. Schlage trotzdem BTT vor, sonst werden einige Leute hier noch schwerer von den Mods be(ein)drückt werden.



Würde mich dem Vorschlag anschließen. Wollen wir zurück zum Ursprungsthema kommen? (Wobei das auch nicht gerade gehaltvoll war...)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ein Thread mit DEN Reizthemen schlecht hin "9/11" "USA sind schuld" und "Islamismus" schafft es Offtopic auf Feminismus umzuschwenken?.


Der war gut, nicht wahr?  

Aber irgendwie musste man vom Youtubevideospam wegkommen, warum also nicht die Frage, 
warum keine Frauen unter den Terroristen sind und warum viel weniger Frauen unter 
bekennenden VTLern sind. Ich habe immer versucht, irgendwie beim Thema zu bleiben, 
und auch Gewalt im Allgemeinen ist ein Teil der Anschläge.

Aber egal, das WTC ist Geschichte und tausende Menschen starben zum Teil jämmerlich.
Ich gedenke ihnen jetzt ein wenig und werde eine Kerze anzünden. 

Habt Euch alle lieb!


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Ein Thread mit DEN Reizthemen schlecht hin "9/11" "USA sind schuld" und "Islamismus" schafft es Offtopic auf Feminismus umzuschwenken?
> Es kommt selten vor, aber manchmal beeindruckt mich das Forum wirklich noch.



Wir sind halt gut in sowas. 
Da macht sich die Threadweise Übung beim abweichen vom Thema halt mal irgendwann bezahlt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie musste man vom Youtubevideospam wegkommen, warum als nicht die Frage,
> warum keine Frauen unter den Terroristen sind und warum viel weniger Frauen unter
> bekennenden VTLern sind.



Naja, es ist immer nich geklärt und wird sich wohl auch leider nicht mehr klären lassen ob einer der 9/11 Flugzeugterroristen nicht insgeheim transsexuell war und sich eigentlich als Frau gefühlt hat.
Würde das dann nicht auch ohne Geschlechtsumwandlung schon als Frau zählen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde das dann nicht auch ohne Geschlechtsumwandlung schon als Frau zählen?


Nein, nein, nein, nein, das sind immer die Guten, die Verschwörungen aufdecken! 
Chelsea Manning – Wikipedia

Auch dfas ist weiterhin ein klares Indiz gegen jede WTC Verschwörung, dass es 
keinerlei Hinweise von irgendwelchen Wistleblower dazu gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, nein, das sind immer die Guten, die Verschwörungen aufdecken!
> Chelsea Manning – Wikipedia
> 
> Auch dfas ist weiterhin ein klares Indiz gegen jede WTC Verschwörung, dass es
> keinerlei Hinweise von irgendwelchen Wistleblower dazu gibt.



Beim Aufdecken war es noch Bradley ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Beim Aufdecken war es noch Bradley ^^



Also war er zu dem Zeitpunkt noch einer der bösen?


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Spoiler






Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet, dass es ohne ganz ohne Gewalt ging. Aber a) ging es damals gegen echte Unterdrückung und b) wurde auch für vernünftige Ziele gekämpft.
> 
> Beides kann man bei der linksradikalen Szene *nicht* nicht erkennen.




Nur ging es doch AUCH um Unterdrückung. Da waren z.B. auch Erdogan, Trump, Putin und Xi Jinping. Ersterer unterdrückt weiterhin Kurden, Trump geht gegen die freie und einigermaßen auf Fakten basierende Presse vor, in Russland kommen immer wieder Regierungskritiker auf mysteriöse Weise um, China geht auch eher unschön mit Regierungskritikern um...
Vernünftige Ziele ist natürlich relativ, und uns gehts ja noch gut, aber das war wie gesagt eine globale Veranstaltung. Zusätzlich zu der genannten Unterdrückung kommen auch Dinge, die ebenfalls "vernünftige Ziele" sind. Da wäre z.B. der Klimawandel (Trump als aktueller politischer Brandstifter war vor Ort!), viel zu Hilfe Hungertote und damit verbunden immer größere und verzweifeltere Flüchtlingsströme, die Austeritätspolitik in Südeuropa (waren ja auch einige Südeuropäer in Hamburg)...
Sry, es gibt mehr als genug globale vernünftige Ziele, für die man auf einer globalen Veranstaltung auch demonstrieren kann.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, deshalb wird ja auch nie darüber berichtet




In der Tat. Sobald ein paar Autos brennen oder Pflastersteine fliegen ist das mediale Echo groß, wenn zigmal so viele friedlich protestieren ist das kaum mehr als eine Fußnote (siehe jetzt Hamburg, oder auch bei der Eröffnung der neuen EZB).





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch beim Oberklassewagen oder der großen Handelskette wäre es immer noch kompletter Schwachsinn. Aber man merkt mit jedem Satz die Relativierung die auch in den letzten Tagen auch von den Vertretern der politischen Linken gehört hat.




Ich finds einfach schlimmer, wenn jemand einen Kleinwagen verliert, auf den er vielleicht lange sparen musste und den er vielleicht braucht um zum Job zu kommen, als wenn jemand, der eh mehr Geld hat als er jemals ausgeben könnte einen Schwanzersatz verliert, den er sich am nächsten Tag direkt neu kaufen kann.
Und z.B. bei Lidl tut es mir dank deren Praktiken einfach weniger Leid als beim Laden um die Ecke.
Der Verlust ist für die Betreffenden ja auch relativ, warum sollte man ihn dann als Außenstehender nicht genau so bewerten?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Yeah Victim Blaming. Ok, dass will ich auch.
> 
> Wenn Frauen kurze Röcke tragen, muss sich niemand über Vergewaltigungen wundern.
> Wenn auf der Domplatte in Köln, Flüchtlinge marodieren, muss sich niemand über brennende Flüchtlingsheime wundern.
> ...




Das ist doch ein blödsinniger Vergleich. Amoralisch und teilweise verbrecherisch handeln ist doch was ganz anderes als sich freizügig anzuziehen. Würdest du auch "victim blaming" rufen wenn ich sage, dass die Verurteilten bei den Nürnberger Prozessen im Grunde selbst Schuld sind?
Im Ernst, dass manche Pratiken, die falsch waren und für die am Ende der Steuerzahler aufkommen musste, Unmut auslösen ist doch verständlicher als das Abbrennen von Twingos?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch die typisch linke Relativierung, dass die Polizei daran ein Interesse hat. Warum lassen dich sich auch nicht einfach von Pflastersteinen und Molotowcocktails bewerfen? Diese verdammten eskalierenden Polizisten aber auch...




"Die Polizei" im Sinne von Wendt usw. macht zumindest nach außen den Eindruck, dass sie sich über jeden Krawall, jeden Bengalo im Stadion oder jeden Platzsturm freut, weil man den eigenen Einfluss vergrößern will.
"Den Polizisten" gibts natürlich nicht. Die meisten die ich bisher getroffen habe waren ok bis nett. Aber man kann nicht bestreiten, dass es auch welche gibt, die einfach gerne Gewalt ausüben.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komischerweise gibt es aber gerade bei der Polizei Aufnahmetest und psychologische Untersuchungen. Aber das passt nicht ins Feindbild Polizei, gell?




Und solche Tests lassen sich auf gar keinen Fall auch als Schläger umgehen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt nähern wir uns der wahren Ursache. Was denn los?
> 
> Hat Herr Wendt in diesem Interview zu sehr den Finger in die Wunde gelegt? War dir das zu ehrlich?




Naja, sich aus diffuser, selbst eingeredeter Angst zu rassistischen Thesen hinreißen lassen ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Polizei(-gewerkschaften). Und ja, wer behauptet Frauenfeindlichkeit sei bei Muslimen genetisch bedingt ist für mich zu 100% ein Rassist.
Wendt redet öffentlich gegen die Grundrechte, fordert weitreichende Überwachung, will Menschen wegsperren lassen die Polizisten anfassen... der Typ fordert mehr oder weniger deutlich den Polizeistaat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach, bei solchen Sätzen muss ich immer an Herrn Morgenstern denken:
> 
> "Weil, so schließt er messerscharf, *nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.*"
> 
> ...




Moment mal, habe ich was verpasst? Wurde gegen die Spaziergänge in irgendeiner Art und Weise vorgegangen? Außer wenn Journalisten von den Spazierenden angegriffen wurden? Inwiefern ist man da zu hart gegen die Demonstrierenden vorgegangen?
Und willst du ernsthaft behauptet, dass z.B. bei Pfarrer König alles mit rechten Dingen zuging und dort nicht mit beiden Augen nach links geblickt wurde?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für diese Behauptung (kommt bei der Wählerschaft besser an), hast du natürlich auch eine valide Quelle zur Hand, oder?
> 
> Das ganze Problem liegt viel tiefer. In der Verharmlosung und Romantisierung des Sozialismus/Kommunismus. Das ist die wahre Wurzel des Übels. Dazu hier ein schöner Artikel:
> 
> ...




Hast du kurz eine Quelle, die belegt, dass Sozialismus oder Kommunismus von Justiz oder Polizei verharmlost wird?
Ansonsten ist es ganz selbstverständlich, dass große Teile der Gesellschaft lieber die Linken verfolgt sehen. Immerhin ist eine ganze Zeit lang ein Teil Deutschlands mit dem Denken aufgewachsen, dass jeden Moment der Russe vor der Tür stehen könnte, während der andere unter einer stalinistischen Diktatur litt.
Ansonsten hatte man ja hierzulande mit rechten Militärdiktaturen relativ wenig Probleme... wobei es da natürlich vor allem auch um Geschäfte ging. Strauß z.B. fand ja nicht nur Pinochet ganz toll, sondern war auch von Mao recht angetan...







interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie musste man vom Youtubevideospam wegkommen, warum also nicht die Frage,
> warum keine Frauen unter den Terroristen sind und warum viel weniger Frauen unter
> bekennenden VTLern sind. Ich habe immer versucht, irgendwie beim Thema zu bleiben,
> und auch Gewalt im Allgemeinen ist ein Teil der Anschläge.
> ...




Könnte das nicht einfach mit den veralteten Familienbilder auf beiden Seiten zu tun haben? Auch da sind sich islamistische Terroristen und rechte VTler ja sehr ähnlich... wenn die Frauen an den Herd sollen bleibt eben keine Zeit um für Anschläge zu trainieren oder diese Auszuführen, und vor dem Bundestag rumschreien und wacklige Hochkantvideos über Chemtrails und steel beams bei Youtube hochladen geht dann auch nicht! Und außerdem sind Frauen es ja nicht wert, in den Genuss der Jungfrauen zu kommen...

Mein Lieblings-VTler ist ja Rüdiger Klasen, auch bekannt unter dem "Künstlername" Rüdiger Hoffmann. Der scheint zum einen bisher recht harmlos, hat zumindest bisher noch keine Polizisten erschossen, wie es sonst so bei den rechten VTlern zum guten Ton gehört, und ist zum anderen sehr unterhaltsam. Und in dessen Videos sind ja durchaus auch Frauen zu sehen. Aber ich kann mir wirklich vorstellen, dass die einfach ihren eigenen Vorstellungen nach weniger Wert sind als ihre Männer und deswegen bei den Aktionen im Hintergrund bleiben...
Aber ich habe auch schon einige Videos mit bekennenden weiblichen VTlern gesehen. Auf die schnelle finde ich keine wieder, aber das kurze Suchen im Wiki hat diese Dame ausgespuckt. Es gibt sie also doch.

Allerdings reden solche Typen ja eher nicht von 9/11, sondern von Chemtrails, irgendwelchen Fantasiekönigreichen und davon, dass wir immer noch besetzt sind. Unser Schaffe hier ist als ein untypischer deutscher VTler.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Saudischer/Pakistanischer/israelischer Geheimdienst in Zusammenarbeit mit Teilen der US Regierung und Diensten und vorher ausgesuchten Patsies zur Einläutung des Kriegs gegen den Terror.
> Das ist das wahrscheinlichste und liegt wegen einer Vielzahl von Indizien und Beweisen im Endeffekt auf der Hand.
> Nicht zuletzt wegen Geldverschiebungen auf gewisse Konten von gewissen Personen.
> Eine Beteiligung dieser Institutionen was Planung und Durchführung angeht kann im Prinzip als Gewissheit gesehen werden. Du kannst es auch tiefer Staat nennen.
> Ich empfehle dir mal ein gutes Buch dazu zu lesen, in der die Ereignisse möglichst Detailgenau an einem Zeitstrahl aufgezeigt werden.



Ich möchte kein Buch lesen, ich habe Dich gefragt, DU bist doch hier der Experte.
"das wahrscehinlichste" heißt doch aber auch, das es auch anders gewesen sein könnte und damit liegt dann wieder nichts auf der Hand.
"gewisse Konten von gewissen Personen" - aja, sehr unverbindliche und vage.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> "gewisse Konten von gewissen Personen" - aja, sehr unverbindliche und vage.



Halt genauso präzise wie gewisse Weissagungen von Astro-TV-Hellsehern.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Halt genauso präzise wie gewisse Weissagungen von Astro-TV-Hellsehern.



Die liegen statistisch betrachtet auf dem Niveau von Raten. 
Also mehr als hier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, nein, das sind immer die Guten, die Verschwörungen aufdecken!
> Chelsea Manning – Wikipedia



*eleganten Bogen zurück zum Thema schlag*
Es könnte ja sein, dass die "Terroristin"(/*/x/wasauchimmergeradealssuffixinist) einen Plan der US-Regierung zur Vernichtung des WTCs aufdecken sollte und deswegen ihr Flugzeug ...


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die liegen statistisch betrachtet auf dem Niveau von Raten.
> Also mehr als hier.


Du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war kein Geschwätz, sondern der Versuch, Dir minimal Wissen beizubringen.



Natürlich ist es Geschwätz das in erster Linie ablenken soll.
Dabei ist klar dass die NIST Simuation nichts mit dem Einsturz des Gebäudes zu tun hat.
Die seitliche Fassade stürzt nicht ein, genausowenig die Dachkante auf der Rückseite, sondern nur der linke mittlere Teil, also das Panthouse.
Das simuliert NIST scheinbar noch halbwegs realitätstreu der Rest ist Phantasie, genau das kritisieren ja die Gegner von NIStweil es  völlig offensichtlich ist da kannst du auch Müllmann mit IQ <80 sein um das zu sehen.
Dass drauf nicht eingehen willst, ordne ich nicht deinem Wissen, sondern schlicht Ideologie zu.

Du vertrittst die Allgemeine These dass Verschwörungen nicht existieren, da isses natürlich schwer das zu akzeptieren.
Da redest du dir lieber Dinge von angeblichen Videofälschern ein als hinter die Fassade zu schauen.

Und da bezichtigst du andere Verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten. Lustiger Gesell.



> Wenn Du  nicht
> in der Lage bist, selber fundiert zu recherchieren, wirst Du nie den Unterschied von Taschenspieler-
> tricks zu Physik verstehen.



Dann erklär doch mal den Taschenspielertrick.
Wo soll denn da einer sein? Weder werden die Videos schneller gedreht (NISt misst genauso freefall acelleration), noch werden sie gefälscht.
Es ist klar zu sehen dass die rechte Fassade die laut NIST Simulation massiv einknickt in Wirklichkeit steht wie eine 1 und das ganze nach unten fährt.
Wenn du hier einen Taschenspielertrick siehst, dann erklär doch mal wo der sein soll.
Wie kommt die Diskrepanz der Realität und der NIST Simulation zu stande?


> Wie soll man physikalishe Aussagen von Menschen bewerten, die Physik nicht verstehen?



Das ist in erster Linie mal deine Dauerbemerkung, wenn es darum geht auf Kritikpunkte nicht einzugehen.
Du behauptest es liege eine Verschwörung zu grunde, jemand soll die Videos gefälscht haben und deswegen ist die NIST Version korrekt und  nicht die Videos im Netz.
Du behauptest man habe die schneller gedreht um freefall acceleration vorzugaugeln. Tatsache ist NIST misst die in ihrem Bericht genauso, also ist dein Argument ja schonmal klassisch widerlegt.

Du wechselst von deiner angeblich knallharten Faktenkenntnis plötzlich zu Verschwörungstheorien mimimi die haben die Videos schneller gedreht bearbeitet und gefälscht, mimi das liegt an der Perspektive mimimi usw.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> "das wahrscehinlichste" heißt doch aber auch, das es auch anders gewesen sein könnte und damit liegt dann wieder nichts auf der Hand.
> "gewisse Konten von gewissen Personen" - aja, sehr unverbindliche und vage.



Da ist nichts unverbindlich oder vage.
Michael Meacher: The Pakistan connection | US news | The Guardian

9/11 ANALYSIS: Where was Osama bin Laden on September 11, 2001. | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Halt genauso präzise wie gewisse Weissagungen von Astro-TV-Hellsehern.



Jup, so wird es sein. DSie Untersuchungen dazu sind nicht mehr wert als Astro TV.
Die US Börsenaufsicht ist genau im Bilde wer die Putoptionen auf American Airlines gesetzt hat.

http://www.infosperber.ch/data/attachements/160325_Journal.EmpiricalFinance.pdf


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da ist nichts unverbindlich oder vage.
> Michael Meacher: The Pakistan connection | US news | The Guardian
> 
> 9/11 ANALYSIS: Where was Osama bin Laden on September 11, 2001. | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization


Naja, das sind zwar jeweils für sich gute Texte und es mag wahr sein, was da steht, aber ohne Beweise bleiben es Theorien. Beide Texte listen einfach nur Informationen auf, aber es gibt keine Quellenangaben, keine Fotos...das könnte auch Tom Clancy geschrieben haben - seine Politthriller lesen sich genauso.

Das zwei Terroristen bzw Unterstützer der Anschläge vom 11. September hier in Deutschland von Gerichten freigesprochen wurden, weil sie sonst zuviel über die CIA preisgeben könnten, wäre mir neu.
Zusammengefasst enthält der erste Text einige Indizien und eine Menge *Hin*weise, aber keine *Be*weise.

Der zweite Text argumentiert ja mit einer abartig verdrehten Logik: Osama bin Laden sei am 10 September 2001 im Krankhaus gewesen und hätte die Angriffe nicht befehligen können und man hätte ihn stattdessen nach den Anschlägen dort festnehmen können. Ganz ehrlich: Warum hätte er am 10. September noch irgendwas koordiniern müssen? Die Flüge waren längst gebucht, der Zeitplan stand wohl schon seit Wochen fest, das nahm alles seinen Gang ohne sein zu tun. Aber okay, nehmen wir mal an, er hätte am Handy hängen müssen, um seinen Attentätern sagen zu müssen, wer wann welches Flugzeug wohin steuert - bleibt der Punkt mit der Verhaftung: Die CIA mag mächtig sein, aber ich bezweifel stark, das sie jederzeit über all auf der Welt weiß, wer wann in welchem Krankenhaus liegt.

Wenn ich diese beiden Artikel so lese und für wahr nehme, dann erhalte ich nicht den Eindruck, das die US-Regierung direkt die Anschläge geplant hat, sondern es zeigen sich eher Parallelen zum NSU-Fall: Irgendwelche V-Leute haben durch den Staat unterstützt Terroristen unterstützt. Fehler in der Kommunikation, die eine Hand wusste nicht, was die andere Tat, die V-Leute wurden nicht genug überprüft. Das heißt aber nicht, das die Bundesregierung die Attentate der NSU-Zelle direkt befohlen hat. Und genauso sieht es für mich für den 11. September aus, wenn das stimmt, was da in den Artikeln steht -  allein, es fehlen Quellenangaben. Mehr noch: der einzige Link steht im zweiten Text ganz unten und ist ein Hinweis darauf, das man mehr erfahren würde, wenn man ein bestimmtes Buch kaufen würde. Ein Buch, dessen Autor der gleiche ist, wie der zum Artikel. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt - Ich nenn das schlicht und einfach Werbung. Pressearbeit, um das eigene Produkt zu verkaufen. Nicht sehr seriös und damit auch nicht glaubwürdig.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Um es mit den Worten des Internets zu umschreiben: "Deine Überschrift ist irreführend, da gar nichts bestätigt wurde"


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten des Internets zu umschreiben: "Deine Überschrift ist irreführend, da gar nichts bestätigt wurde"



Sind halt die üblichen VT'ler Fake"news".


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Naja, das sind zwar jeweils für sich gute Texte und es mag wahr sein, was da steht, aber ohne Beweise bleiben es Theorien..



Sry aber das doch keine Theorie mehr. Ahmad Umar Sheikh hat die Zahlungen in Auftrag gegeben. Google ist dein Freund. Theorien.



> Der zweite Text argumentiert ja mit einer abartig verdrehten Logik: Osama bin Laden sei am 10 September 2001 im Krankhaus gewesen und hätte die Angriffe nicht befehligen können und man hätte ihn stattdessen nach den Anschlägen dort festnehmen können. Ganz ehrlich: Warum hätte er am 10. September noch irgendwas koordiniern müssen?



Natürlich ist das absolut unlogisch, koordinieren musste der Mann gar nichts. Es gab ja nichtmal einen Haftbefehl gegen den Mann. Osama bin Laden wurde von keinen amerikanischen Diensten aktiv gesucht und starb bereits im Dezember 2001 an Hepatitis C und  an einem schweren Nierenleiden.
Aber so ist doch die offizielle Geschichte Osama Bin Laden der Koordinator der ganzen Geschichte, was willst du also anderes hören.



> Die CIA mag mächtig sein, aber ich bezweifel stark, das sie jederzeit über all auf der Welt weiß, wer wann in welchem Krankenhaus liegt.



Also erstens arbeiten die Familien Bush und Bin Laden bis zu den Terroranschlägen zusammen. Man kannte sich gut und pflegte Kontakte.
Man pflegte auch Kontakte zu Osama Bin Laden und flog die Familie dann vorsichtshalber aus den USA aus, ohne Ermittlungen zu starten.

CIA agent alleged to have met Bin Laden in July | World news | The Guardian
Bombshell: Bin Laden Worked for US Until 9/11 | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization



> Wenn ich diese beiden Artikel so lese und für wahr nehme, dann erhalte ich nicht den Eindruck, das die US-Regierung direkt die Anschläge geplant hat, sondern es zeigen sich eher Parallelen zum NSU-Fall: Irgendwelche V-Leute haben durch den Staat unterstützt Terroristen unterstützt.



Das sind schon auch V-Leute, aber es ist auch die Regierung an höchster Stelle (anders wären wichtige Änderungen in der Befehskette/notwendige Übungen an 9/11/Chaos in der Flugkontrolle ja gar nicht möglich gewesen) 
Vor allem wurde im Juni 2001 ein wichtiger Punkt in der Befehlskette geändert was Abschüsse von Flugzeugen anbetrifft. Danach war es möglich dass die oberste Militärführung darüber entscheidet wann abgeschossen wird oder nicht und das nicht mehr Ermessensentscheidung der Kommandeure ist.
Tims 9/11 Archiv: Verkehrsminister Mineta uber Pentagon-Flugzeug



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Um es mit den Worten des Internets zu umschreiben: "Deine Überschrift ist irreführend, da gar nichts bestätigt wurde"



Das ist einfach Quatsch, eine kontrollierte Sprengung wurde schon von mehreren Quellen eindeutig bestätigt.
Von Baustatikern der ETH Zürich, Von Controlled Demolition Experten, von unabhängigen Studien wie dieser.
Das NIST Simulationsmodell zum Einsturz ist unvollständig und wird unter Verschluss gehalten und ist nach dem herauskommen von Videos die WTC7 mehr von der Seite zeigen klar und deutlich widerlegt.
Der NIST ist nachweislich hochgradig unwissenschaftlich vorgegangen und das in gleich mehreren Punkten, die schon vor einigen Seiten dargelegt wurden.

Die Überschrift mag provokativ sein, ist aber nunmal die Wahrheit. Ein Einsturz in 1:1 Freifall über 2,5 Sekunden ist wissenschaftlich gesehen völlig unhaltbar und widerspricht jedem Verständnis davon.
Und wenn hier ein interessierter_user vorgibt er sei hier ein Experte zu sein und nicht mal über fundamentale Physikkenntnisse ala Newton verfügt, womit man eine freefall acelleration für fast 2,5 Sekunden klar als Beweis für einen Einsturz sehen kann, der nicht durch Feuer ausgelöst wird.
Rede mal unter vorgehaltener Hand mit jemandem vom Fach, der wird dir das bestätigen, aber Kritik an 9/11 und WTC 7 selten öffentlich formulieren, ansonsten steht er unter medialem Dauerfeuer und ist trotz sachkundiger Kritik womöglich seinen Job los, es reicht schon aus, wenn du einen kritischen Film darüber produzierst der in erster Linie nur Fragen stellt.

Wenn angekündigt wird dass ein Baustatiker sich darüber im Schweizer Fernsehen äußern möchte, interveniert die US Botschaft.
Naja, aber wie gesagt, du wirst das nicht in den Mainstreammedien finden. Leider diskreditieren sich viele Alternative Seiten mit Chemtrailblödsinn selbst oder kommen aus ihrem Verschwörungsgeschwurbel (Impfkritik, Germanische Heilkunde und solch Unsinn) nicht mehr raus und verlieren jeden Bezug zur Realität.

Aber es gibt scheinbar in der heutigen Zeit immernoch jede Menge die es wirklich für möglich halten dass 19 Attentäter die noch nie zuvor einen Airliner geflogen haben, von denen es keinen Beleg dafür gibt dass sie überhaupt in den Flugzeugen gewesen sind, es keine Videos vom Einchecken in diese gibt und die Namen nicht auf den Fluglisten zuerst enthalten waren, präzise Anschläge auf 2 Türme fliegen können und in das meistgesichertste Gebäude der Welt mit enorm hoher Geschwindigkeit und einem 270Grad Sinkflugmanöver hineinfliegen können, obwohl Hanschur zuvor nicht mal eine Chessnar fliegen konnte.

Manche Menschen können einem wirklich leid tun. Und dann gibt es sogar noch Menschen die glauben Gebäude könnten zu Staub pulverisieren und in freefall acelleration einstürzen und quasi jeden Widerstand wie im Falle von WTC 7 einfach zu Staub zerbröseln lassen, damit der Einsturz über einen langen Zeitraum völlig ungebremst bleibt also quasi völlig exakt wie bei einer Controlled Demolition zusammenfällt.

Aber trotzdem vertrauen sie lieber einem Regierungsbericht der von vorne bis hinten eine völlige Täuschung ist und hier gibt es sogar noch jemanden der diesen Bericht mit seinen Studenten geprüft haben will.
Sachen gibt's.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IT-pFzOo5YM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hab viel Achtung vor dem Mann. Man kann sich nur bei den unzähligen Wissenschaftlern bedanken die noch halbwegs integer sind im Gegensatz zu einem Scharlatan der hier sein Unwesen treibt und Physikgesetze mit Geschwurbel von schneller gedrehten Videos und angeblichen Videofälschern retten will.


----------



## blautemple (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sag mal @Schaffe89 was hältst du eigentlich von der Mondlandung?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Sag mal @Schaffe89 was hältst du eigentlich von der Mondlandung?



Die Erde hat einen Mond? 
Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das ist doch die Rückseite der Sonne, weiß man doch 

Scrubs: I don't believe in the moon


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Sag mal @Schaffe89 was hältst du eigentlich von der Mondlandung?



Wie oben schon geschrieben. Manche Verschwörungstheoretiker schaden der 9/11 Forschung indem sie sich an Dingen beteiligen bei denen es schlicht und einfach keine Beweise gibt.
Die Kritik die vor Jahren von Bill Kaysing und anderen geäußert wurde, wurde längst widerlegt. Die Argumente sind schlüssig und nachvollziehbar warum die Vorwürfe keinen Sinn ergaben.
Die wehende Fahne war der lächerlichste Vorwurf, gefolgt von normalen Überblendungseffekten der Kreuzchen bis hin zu unwissenschaftlichem Blödsinn, der leicht widerlegt werden kann.
9/11 hingegen ist was ganz was anderes, hierbei gibt es ja Tonnen von Belegen für eine gezielte Sprengung aller drei Gebäude, die lediglich nicht zur Kenntnis genommen werden.

Kleinste Knochensplitter auf der Deutschen Bank mehr als hundert Meter entfernt von den WTC´s, da hat bestimmt jemand Hühnerbeine gegessen und die dann liegen gelassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr oder weniger einer der aussagekräftigsten Belege für eine Sprengung im oberen Segment der Türme.
Bei einem progressiven Einsturz der nach unten beschleunigt, sollten keine Leichenteile hunderte Meter weit in Minifetzen davonfliegen.
Wie gesagt, wer halt so einfältig ist und das glaubt. Aber da lassen sich bestimmt einige finden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde hat einen Mond?
> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Na dann hast doch jetzt ein Thema gefunden über das du mich als Unwissender Verschwörungstheoretiker endlich aufklären kannst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sowjets waren zuerst da, haben aber die Landung verschleiert, weil die Amerikaner gut gezahlt haben.



Genau und von dem Geld haben sie dann die WTC Türme gekauft.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das spielt für das Thema hier keine Rolle, auch wenn dich meine Meinung hierzu wahrscheinlich überraschen würde, so wie ich dich einschätze.



Die Sowjets waren zuerst da, haben aber die Landung verschleiert, weil die Amerikaner gut gezahlt haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Sowjets waren zuerst da, haben aber die Landung verschleiert, weil die Amerikaner gut gezahlt haben.



Ein NASA Mitarbeiter berichtet dem US Präsidenten aufgeregt: "Die Sowjets sind auf dem Mond gelandet und haben ihn rot angemalt".

Darauf der Präsident: "Kein Problem, wir schreiben beim nächsten Mal einfach Coca Cola drauf."


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Erde hat einen Mond?
> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Das ganze Sternenbild ist per se Fake!
Wir leben im inneren einer Hohlerde --> wer es nicht glaubt, kann sich gerne bei youtube informieren!

Zum WTC:

In den ganzen Jahren nach dem Anschlag ist mir nur eine Studie bekannt, welche plausibel nochmal die hörbaren Explosionen in den großen Türmen erklärt, und auf ein nicht untersuchtes Detail im Untersuchungsbericht hinweist.
*trommelwirbel*
Es sind keine Bomben, auch kein Sprengstoff!

Es ist Aluminium in der Verbindung mit Wasser.
Kurzerklärung:
Flugzeuge fliegen in die Türmer, Flugzeuge bestehen in großen Anteilen aus Aluminium, "Alu-trümmerteile" von Gipswänden und anderen Trümmern eingeschlossen + Feuer = flüssiges Aluminium
Flüssiges Aluminium + kleinste Menge Wasser (durch Sprinkler Anlagen, geplatzte Rohre etc.pp) = BOOM!
Deshalb ist es bei Aluminiumhütten strengstens verboten auch nur eine Wasserflasche mit in die Produktion zu bringen.
Auch jeder Feuerwehrmann kann einem genau erklären was man bei einem Aluminiumbrand beachten sollte --> bloß kein Wasser!
Einen Kurzbericht über die Studie/Theorie: 9/11: Neue Theorie zum Twin-Tower-Einsturz
Es gibt auch eine Reportage über die Studie/Theorie und den Professor, sie lief auf NTV oder N24.....und war soweit ich mich wage erinnern kann vom BBC produziert.

Dabei geht es nicht um irgendeine Verschwörung, sondern einfach ein Detail welches übersehen wurde --> NICHT verschleiert.

Der ganze Rest....."WTC wurde gesprengt!" gehört ins Märchenbuch.


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Es sind keine Bomben, auch kein Sprengstoff!



Ja genau, keine Bomben und kein Sprengstoff und das obwohl Harrit das quasi im Staub vom WTC tonnenweise gefunden hat.
Übrigens hat noch niemand diese Untersuchung von Harrit widerlegt oder auch nur angezweifelt. Das einzige was kritisiert wurde ist die Methodik.
Die auf der deutschen Bank gefundenen Fingernagelgroßen Knochensplitter sind das Ergebnis von einem normalen Einsturz der Türme.
Und freefall acelleration bei WTC 7 ist quasi mit den Physik Gesetzen von Newton total vereinbar.



> Flugzeuge fliegen in die Türmer, Flugzeuge bestehen in großen Anteilen aus Aluminium, "Alu-trümmerteile" von Gipswänden und anderen Trümmern eingeschlossen + Feuer = flüssiges Aluminium



Ach komm, laut Zeugenberichten (Berry Jennings) und Seismographischen Messungen fanden Explosionen bereits vor den Einschlägen der Flugzeuge im Keller statt.



> Dabei geht es nicht um irgendeine Verschwörung, sondern einfach ein Detail welches übersehen wurde --> NICHT verschleiert.



Hm klar, die BBC, dieselbe die 20 Minuten vor Einsturz von WTC 7 berichtet hat, dass es bereits eingestürzt ist.
Seems legit. Es gibt für Sprengungen an dem Tag hunderte von Hinweisen, denen du wohl aus kognitiver Dissonanz einfach nicht nachgehen möchtest, bei allen 3 Gebäuden im übrigen.
Der deutlichste ist die Verteilung und Stückelung der Leichenteile hunderte Meter entfernt liegend auf anderen sehr hohen Gebäuden und einfach der Einsturz der Türme selbst.



> Der ganze Rest....."WTC wurde gesprengt!" gehört ins Märchenbuch.



Genau .
Ich bin wirklich immer wieder erstaunt wie unglaublich naiv man sein kann, die klare Beweislast für Sprengungen nicht sehen zu wollen.
Da muss man nicht nur auf zwei Augen blind sind, sondern gleichzeitig noch alle Hühnaraugen zudrücken.
Man sieht doch alleine schon bei den normalen Einsturzvideos dass die obere Sektion das kippen beginnt und als sie dann aus dem Staub hervortritt ganz plötzlich komplett zerstört ohne das überhaupt darauf eingewirkt wurde.
50% der Menschen in den WTC Trümmern starben hat man mangels Leichenteilen nie identifiziert.
Es gab im gesamten WTC Trakt nur 300 Leichen die ganz gefunden wurden, hauptsächlich Feuewehrmänner  in den kleineren WTC´s, getroffen von Trümmern, gestorben auf der Straße vor dem WTC.
Innerhalb der Türme waren die Leichenteile nur Fetzen und da sagst du das Ding wurde nicht gesprengt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xuyQ8LihX4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie kann man so einfältig sein und nicht sehen, dass massive Stahlträger einfach zu Staub zerfallen?
Schau das Video an und dann sag mir wie du dir das bitte erklären kannst.
Ist das ein normaler Gebäudeeinsturz? Nein. Das erkennt ein Kind.

Die Barriere endlich vernünftig zu denken, muss wirklich sehr schmerzhaft zu überwinden sein.
Du hast doch keine Minute über die Einstürze WTC1 bis 7 dein Hirn angestrengt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7uIDAbMCz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Massive Stahlträger, große Teile des Gebäudes zerfallen zu Staub und du kommst mit einem normalen Einsturz.
Ja ne is klar, selten so etwas hanebüchenes gelesen.


----------



## blautemple (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der einzige der hier offensichtlich nicht sein Hirn anstrengt bist ja wohl du. 
Du bezeichnest jedes dahergelaufene Video der Youtube-Universität als Fakt, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde über das nachzudenken was du gerade gesehen hast.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier offensichtlich nicht sein Hirn anstrengt bist ja wohl du.
> Du bezeichnest jedes dahergelaufene Video der Youtube-Universität als Fakt, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde über das nachzudenken was du gerade gesehen hast.



Du willst doch nicht etwa andeuteten, dass YT Videos nicht die uneingeschränkte Wahrheit verkünden?

"Er hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt ihn"


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa andeuteten, dass YT Videos nicht die uneingeschränkte Wahrheit verkünden?
> 
> "Er hat Jehova gesagt, steinigt ihn"



Niemand hat irgend jemand zu steinigen bevor ich nicht diese Pfeife geblasen habe! Habt ihr verstanden? Selbst wenn und ich möchte das das absolut klar ist, selbst wenn irgend jemand Jehova sagt!


----------



## Klinge Xtream (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier offensichtlich nicht sein Hirn anstrengt bist ja wohl du.
> Du bezeichnest jedes dahergelaufene Video der Youtube-Universität als Fakt, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde über das nachzudenken was du gerade gesehen hast.



Wer hat sich denn diesen Schmarrn nur erdacht? "Youtube Universität"... .
Nee nee, da geht man doch lieber zu einer der Freimaurer Unis.


----------



## Leob12 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn diesen Schmarrn nur erdacht? "Youtube Universität"... .
> Nee nee, da geht man doch lieber zu einer der Freimaurer Unis.


Ist ein Ausdruck für Leute die Youtube-Videos heranziehen, die absolut unwissenschaftlich sind.


----------



## Schaffe89 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier offensichtlich nicht sein Hirn anstrengt bist ja wohl du. .



Ja, die meisten Menschen können Tatsachen nicht erkennen, da sie sie für völlig abwegig halten, auch wenn sie vor den eigenen Augen passieren.
Das nennt man kognitive Dissonanz.
Eine gezielte Sprengung der Gebäude ist für die Betrachter unlogisch, völlig unabhängig davon was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.



> Du bezeichnest jedes dahergelaufene Video der Youtube-Universität als Fakt, ohne auch nur eine Sekunde über das nachzudenken was du gerade gesehen hast.



Das sind halt Beweise die auf empirische Weise vorgeführt werden.
Die Leute die das machen, können ja nichts dafür wenn Ignoranten es aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht sehen können.
Du siehst doch klar eine völlige Zerstörung der oberen Stahlträger zu Staub während sie zu Boden fallen. In Vielerlei Videos ist das klar ersichtlich, da muss man keine Phantasie haben oder sich irgendetwas zusammenreimen.
Du bist lediglich nicht in der Lage dazu. Solche Menschen gibt es zuhauf.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist ein Ausdruck für Leute die Youtube-Videos heranziehen, die absolut unwissenschaftlich sind.



Nein, dabei geht es darum originales Filmmaterial das auf Youtube hochgeladen wird und zu einer Sichtung dessen was damals passiert ist gut verwendbar ist zu diskreditieren.
Wie hanebüchen der Vorwurf ist, spielt dabei gar keine Rolle.
Es dabei nicht um Youtube University oder irgendwelche Leute die ihre Theorien äußern die vorne und hinten keinen Sinn ergeben.
Es geht lediglich um Videomaterial das von dort eben in großem Umfang zu bekommen ist und eben dikreditiert wird.

Interessierter User vertritt dieselbe Strategie um sein Weltbild zu formen.
Er sagt ein Kollektiv aus Verschwörern habe die Aufnahmen gefälscht und dann auf Youtube hochgeladen.
Er behauptet man habe Videos schneller gedreht, Aufnahmen nachbearbeitet, gefälscht um es so aussehen zu lassen dass die NIST Simulation nicht stimme.
Soweit gehen gewisse Menschen um ihr Weltbild nicht einbrechen zu sehen. Sie behaupten es gibt eine große Verschwörung von lauter Menschen die Aufnahmen fälschen.
Man kann natürlich auch Aufnahmen aus Archiven von renommierten Onlinemagazinen benutzen, das ist für die Bildanalyse ja völlig egal.

Die Fakten sind schlicht und einfach zweierlei:

Stahlträger verwandeln sich bei WTC1 und WTC2 teilweise offensichtlich zu Staub und verschwinden während des zu Boden fallens.
In den Trümmern werden keine Möbel, Stühle oder sonstiges gefunden, sondern lediglich Staub und eine deutlich zu geringe Menge an Stahl.
Leichen in den Gebäuden zu 50% vaporisiert und nicht mehr identifizierbar.
Menschen/Feuerwehrmänner überleben den Einsturz in den untersten Stockwerken.
Und quasi jeder wundert sich wo verdammt nochmal die ganzen Trümmerteile sind von WTC 1 und WTC 2.
Tatsache ist dass Stahl und Beton und sonstige Verkleidungen, Inneneinrichtung sich einfach zu Staub verwandelt haben.
Übriggeblieben ist dann jede Menge Papier und Staub.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Leute die das machen, können ja nichts dafür wenn Ignoranten es aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht sehen können.



Warum fällt mir dazu nur das Märchen "Des Kaisers neue Kleider" ein?

Jeder der die reich verzierten neuen Kleider des Kaisers meint nicht sehen zu können ist leider dumm. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das sind halt Beweise die auf empirische Weise vorgeführt werden.



Aha, welches VT'ler Youtube-Video zeigt bitte was auf einer empirischen Basis?
Man merkt du hast wahrlich keine Ahnung was eine empirische Beweisführung ist...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Doppelpost, dank dem bescheidenen Forensystems, sorry...


----------



## blautemple (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@Schaffe89
Weißt du überhaupt was empirisch bedeutet? 
Die YouTube Videos sind nämlich eher das genaue Gegenteil von empirisch


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ok, ich habe die Wahrheit bei Youtube gefunden, sie wird euch schockieren:

Klich mich.

Und es muss ja wahr sein, denn es ist bei Youtube und ich habe es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klich mich.
> Und es muss ja wahr sein, denn es ist bei Youtube und ich habe es mit meinen eigenen Augen gesehen.



Was soll denn dieser Quark?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Scheinbar muss man Ironie noch mehr kennzeichen. Ich dachte ja, dass die ganze Art und Weise wie ich geschrieben habe, schon offensichtlich waren.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> 1. Offenbar viele Menschen weltweit, ansonsten würde das Thema wohl nicht dauernd diskutiert werden.
> 2. Das ändert vor allem für die Hinterbliebenen einiges, aber das verstehst du wohl nicht.
> 3. Weil es das Ereignis war das den Krieg gegen den Terror eingeleitet hat, der immernoch stattfindet und scheinbar niemals aufhört.



1. Und jetzt willst du mir wirklich sagen nur weil es in den Medien jedes jahr aufs neue Diskutiert wird, ist es für den Großteil wichtig? 
So wie der schei** über Hitler wo jeden elenden Tag auf den selbsternannten "Wissenssendern", über Adölfchen´s Fussnägel Informiert wird.
Man sollte Lieber mal nach Vorne schauen bzw im "Jetzt" leben, und die Probleme die JETZT da sind lösen. Es ist vorbei, Geschichte..Natürlich *nicht* unwichtig- aaaaber  eben nunmal Vergangenheit.

2.Woher willst´en Du wissen was Ich verstehe, bist du anmaßend? Bist du Hinterbliebener? Nein? Ich auch nicht!
Wenn ich zu den Hinterblieben gehörte, würde ich sicher mehr Interesse haben, weil mein eigens Leid immer wieder hochgewürgt werde. 
Bin ich aber nicht deshalb belästige ich auch nicht denn Rest der Welt damit, die auch keine Hinterblieben sind. Und selbst wenn doch würde ich es nicht tun.
Genaugenommen, und um deiner Argumentationskette zu folgen; "Würde es mich *nicht *noch Trauriger machen, dass mein Mann und mein Hamster dort um Leben kamen nur weil es Inszeniert war". 
Denn Tod ist Tod.

3. Wenn jetzt klar gestellt wird Person X nennen wir sie Harald^^ mit dem Doppelkinn und Badelatschen ist Schuld- er allein, was dann? Sind die Kriegsjahre dann passeé? ist der Krieg vorbei? 
Alles prima Harald war´s die Toten sind egal!
Was ändert es?  Im Gegenteil Der Alte Krieg geht weiter und weil man jetzt nen´ Schuldigen hat, wird Harald´s ganze 9 Millionen Man starke Clique Platt gemacht, denn dies stellt seine Sympatisannten da.
Ergebnis= Neuer Krieg gegen die Harald´s?

Also warum Quatsch man immer noch so Intensive darüber?

Edit
Wie wäre es mit Klischee´s
Jeden Tag sterben 30.000 Junge Menschen auf einem Kontinent an Hunger!!
Nur weil mehr Energie in die Aufklärung von Medien über Hitlers Darmproblemen gesteckt wird.
Oder dem Angestellten der sein Gartenhaus nicht zuende bauen konnte, weil er auf der Toilette vom 200. Stockwerk direkt über ihm kurz vor Abschluss einens wichtigen Geschäft´s Überrascht wurde.

Unsere Interessen sollte wohl ehr Zielgerichteter sein.Statt belanglos


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun widerlegt*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Scheinbar muss man Ironie noch mehr kennzeichen. Ich dachte ja, dass die ganze Art und Weise wie ich geschrieben habe, schon offensichtlich waren.


Nein, muss man nicht, dann verliert man den Spaß daran. Andi hat die Ironie natürlich erkannt, 
trotzdem hast Du ja eigentlich völlig recht. Ich habe das Video jetzt dreimal angesehen und die 
Beweise sind völlig eindeutig. Ein Ergebnis, das verwundert! Ich bin jetzt wirklich überzeugt!

Zum Glück gibt es Youtube, damit die von den Echsenwesen konsequent unterbundene Wahrheit
in jeder Art wissenschaftlicher Arbeit, trotzdem ans Licht kommt. Denn im Internet kann ein
Dritter gar nichts manipulieren, das geht nur bei tausenden von Verlagen und zehntaussenden
von Instituten , die ja im Handstreich auf Linie gebracht werden und alle Teil der Verschwörung 
sind!

Worum es geht, ist doch klar. Geld verdienen mit Verschwörungstheorien:
9/11: Geld verdienen mit der grossen Verschworung – Astrodicticum Simplex


----------



## amdahl (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Eigentlich nicht schlecht dass das hier eingeschlafen ist, aber das hier passt einfach zu gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=No6xJk2piz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Passt wohl für dich, weil alles andere nicht in dein Weltbild passt(kognitive Dissonanz) .
Da habe ich aber ein wenig Lesestoff für dich, ist auch relativ neu.

CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: 'We Blew Up WTC 7 On 9/11'

Und da kommt er wieder... ! Rational Wiki ist bestimmt wieder so ein Geniestreich wie Psiram xD


----------



## Poulton (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



> YourNewsWire (styled as YourNewsWire.com[1]) is an Los Angeles-based clickbait fake news website known for disseminating conspiracy theories and misleading information, contrary to its claimed motto (“News. Truth. Unfiltered”).[1]


YourNewsWire - RationalWiki

Also mal wieder eine Quelle der Marke "soeben aus den Hintern gezogen".


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Passt wohl für dich, weil alles andere nicht in dein Weltbild passt(kognitive Dissonanz) .
> Da habe ich aber ein wenig Lesestoff für dich, ist auch relativ neu.
> 
> CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: 'We Blew Up WTC 7 On 9/11'



*Gähn* Das einzige was drinsteht in deinem "tollen" Link ist die Behauptung das der Mann bestätigt das WTC7 eine kontrollierte Sprengung gewesen sein soll (ohne jeden Beweis / Quelle), aber absolut nichts darüber warum man WTC7 gesprengt haben sollte, nichts darüber wie es genau mit Einzelheiten abgelaufen ist (nur der übliche VT'ler Bullshit in Form von waren ja alles CIA und Militärbüros da war es so schön einfach).

Ansonsten wird im Grunde nur wieder der ganze Bullshit von dritten zitiert und verlinkt den VT'ler schon die ganze Zeit von sich geben, ohne neue Quellen und belegbare Beweise, also entsprechend völlig wertloses bla bla.

Ganze kann also auch und das halte ich für absolut wahrscheinlich, nur eine weitere VT'ler Nebelkerze sein, wäre immerhin auch nicht die erste Aussage / Behauptung die sie falsch wiedergeben, oder gar "faken" würden.

Aber hey, jetzt ist es bewiesen, wer braucht da schon Beweise, gell?


----------



## amdahl (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Passt wohl für dich, weil alles andere nicht in dein Weltbild passt(kognitive Dissonanz) .


Dito. Ist Humorlosigkeit Voraussetzung um bei eurem Verein mitzumischen? Manchmal denke ich mir fast ihr meint das ernst.
Was das Phänomen übrigens besser beschreibt als kognitive Dissonanz ist "confirmation bias", auf Deutsch Bestätigungsfehler


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Passt wohl für dich, weil alles andere nicht in dein Weltbild passt(kognitive Dissonanz) .
> Da habe ich aber ein wenig Lesestoff für dich, ist auch relativ neu.
> 
> CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: 'We Blew Up WTC 7 On 9/11'
> ...


Lern mal Quellenkritik, und dann reden wir weiter. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es ist doch absurd: uns Schafen wird vorgeworfen alles zu glauben was uns von offizieller Seite vorgesetzt wird, und das ohne zu Hinterfragen.
Aber solche Quellen die noch viel offensichtlicher eine Agenda verfolgen sollen die Alternative sein? Nein danke.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Lern mal Quellenkritik, und dann reden wir weiter.


Wie meinen?

@Nightslaver: Grund der Sprengung ist in diesem "tollen" Link beinhaltet, aber das bestätigt nur wieder dass du nichts liest wie Schaffe89 schon zig mal schrieb.


----------



## blautemple (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Was zeichnet deine Quelle als glaubwürdiger aus, als all die anderen Quellen die anderer Meinung sind? 
Ich kann mit Google zu fast jeder Aussage eine vermeintliche Quelle finden, wahr wird die Aussage dadurch aber noch nicht


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Gibt es nun eine seriöse und valide Quelle oder nicht? Auf Kaffeefahrten für "Alternative" steh ich nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Gibt es nun eine seriöse und valide Quelle oder nicht? Auf Kaffeefahrten für "Alternative" steh ich nicht.



Kaffeefahrten können aber auch Spass machen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Kaffeefahrten können aber auch Spass machen



Ja, da kriegst du immer Rheumadecken im Dreierpack.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, da kriegst du immer Rheumadecken im Dreierpack.



Und eine halbe Tiefkühlente mit 1,3kg gratis.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und eine halbe Tiefkühlente mit 1,3kg gratis.



1,3 kg ?

Dann warst du noch richtig dabei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht schlecht dass das hier eingeschlafen ist, aber das hier passt einfach zu gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, dass die Alufolienhersteller hinter allen VTs stehen war meine VT!

_Edit: Und ich sehe gerade, dass das Video gerade mal einen Tag alt ist und ich sie somit tatsächlich schon Monate vorher hatte. _




Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> @Nightslaver: Grund der Sprengung ist in diesem "tollen" Link beinhaltet, aber das bestätigt nur wieder dass du nichts liest wie Schaffe89 schon zig mal schrieb.



Wie wäre es denn, wenn der Grund mal in einem argumentativen, selbst verfassten Beitrag enthalten wäre? Das hier ist ein Forum, also eine Diskussions-Plattform. Nicht eine "Beleidigungen, Video und Links spammen um anderen Leuten Stunden ihrer Freizeit zu rauben"-Plattform. Quellen (solide!) sollen Faktenbehauptungen in den eigenen Aussagen belegen, nicht diese ersetzen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hier ist ein Forum, also eine Diskussions-Plattform. Nicht eine "Beleidigungen, Video und Links spammen um anderen Leuten Stunden ihrer Freizeit zu rauben"-Plattform. Quellen (solide!) sollen Faktenbehauptungen in den eigenen Aussagen belegen, nicht diese ersetzen.



Du beschreibst kurz und knapp den Sollzustand. Der Istzustand sieht aber ganz anders aus.
Es gibt eine kleine Grupper "User" und auch den ein oder anderen Mod, welche aus einer Diskussionsplattform eine Plattform für Trolle machen wollen.
So sehe ich das und bin damit nicht allein.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> So sehe ich das und bin damit nicht allein.



Vieleicht nicht alleine, aber trotzdem nur eine unbedeutende Minderheit die noch dazu nicht einmal mit ihrer Ansicht recht hat...


----------



## Poulton (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ob man je den Grund erfahren wird, warum das User in Anführungszeichen gesetzt wurde? 



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> welche aus einer Diskussionsplattform eine Plattform für Trolle machen wollen.


Solch kühnen Worte von jemanden, der in einem anderen Thread des WiPoWi vor einiger Zeit den Holocaust geleugnet hat?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ob man je den Grund erfahren wird, warum das User in Anführungszeichen gesetzt wurde?



Na ist doch klar weil "User" nur das Synonym für Trolle ist, das er aber nicht benutzen will weil User hier direkt als Trolle zu bezeichnen hier nicht gerne gesehen wird.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, warum man anfängt sich gegenseitig zu beleidigen und den Teufel an den Hals zu wünschen, wenn man es nicht schafft, den anderen von der eigenen Meinung zu überzeugen. Als ob die eigene Meinung die einzige Wahrheit wäre.

Ja, es gibt ein paar Ungereimtheiten zu 9/11, die werden wir wohl auch nie wirklich vollständig klären können, denn komischerweise haben manche Dinge die Brände und den Zusammenbruch überstanden, andere hingegen nicht. Das Verhalten einiger Personen war ebenfalls recht merkwürdig (erinnert sich noch jemand an George W. Bush jr. im Kindergarten, als er die Nachricht vom Terroranschlag bekam? Er wirkt wenig schockiert und las sogar erstmal weiter den Kindern vor) und man fragte sich zu recht, ob nicht mehr dahinter steckt. Wer das nicht mindestens einmal im Kopf durchgegangen ist, muss sich zumindest mangelnde Fantasie vorwerfen lassen.
Die ersten 100 Tage verbrachte G. W. Bush jr genauso viel Zeit auf seiner Ranche wie Trump auf seinem Golfplatz, es war eine ereignislose Zeit und wer die Geschichte kennt, der weiß, das Staaten, denen ein äußerer Feind fehlt, oft an innerer Unruhe zu Grunde gehen, sieh zB Rom nach dem Fall Karthagos oder aktuell die Türkei, in der ein Präsident die EU als Feindbild braucht und dieses Feindbild provoziert, ja geradezu heraufbeschwört, um vonden Problemen im Innern abzulenken, wie es auch sonst sehr viele Diktatoren tun.
Ist es möglich, das die USA bzw die damalige Regierung oder zumindest einige Regierungsorganisationen selbst hinter 9/11 stecken? Durchaus.
Ist es wahrscheinlich, das es auch wirklich so passiert ist? Nein, eher nicht.
Ist es möglich, das die Terroranschläge so durchgeführt worden, wie uns berichtet wurde? Ja, ebenso.
Ist es aber auch wahrscheinlich? Ja, durch aus.

Warum? Warum eher die offizielle Variante als die der "Verschwörungstheoretiker"?
Weil es zuviele Menschen bräuchte, die anschließen auch wirklich die Klappe halten. Das Risiko aufzufliegen wäre viel zuu hoch. Und wofür? Für Krieg? Da braucht es weit weniger Gründe. ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber man werfe einen Blick auf den Prager Fenstersturz, der zum 30jährigen Krieg führte oder dem Attentat auf den Prinzen von Serbein, der zum Ersten Weltkrieg führte.
Zu viele Menschen haben wirklich ihr Leben verloren, haben Bekannte die trauern. Die leben nicht irgendwo im Geheimen weiter.

Eine Simulation hat also nicht das Ergebnis gebracht, das wir aus dem Fernsehen kennen. Ist damit wirklich die gesamte offizielle Darstellung widerlegt? Oder stimmen bei dieser einen Simulation vielleicht nur einige Parameter nicht? Ein paar Parameter, die wir auch nie zu 100% bestimmen können, höchstens erraten, denn wissen wir wirklich ganz genau, wo welche Möbel standen, wie genau welche Trümmer von den großen Türmen eingeschlagen sind etcpp?

Eine Simulation ist noch kein Beweis für garnichts. Fragt mal BMW und wie die Ergebnisse ihres Supercomputers sind, die den Windkanal ersetzen sollen. Wie viele Simulationen brauchte es, bis da halbwert realitätsnahe Ergebnisse rauskamen? Und echte Modelle liefern immer noch bessere Ergebnisse. Und wie sieht es mit den Ergebnissen von simulierten Atomwaffentests aus. Auch so lala, weshalb die USA zb sich immer noch vorbehalten, immer mal wieder einen Test durch zu führen.
Und nun soll eine Simulation als auf Anhieb die Wirklichkeit abbilden und damit offizielle Aussagen stützen. Oder aber bei einem Verschlag die offiziellen Aussagen der Lüge überführen?


----------



## Klinge Xtream (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Solch kühnen Worte von jemanden, der in einem anderen Thread des WiPoWi vor einiger Zeit den Holocaust geleugnet hat?



Ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich, denn das habe ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> erinnert sich noch jemand an George W. Bush jr. im Kindergarten, als er die Nachricht vom Terroranschlag bekam? Er wirkt wenig schockiert und las sogar erstmal weiter den Kindern vor



Ja, es wurde doch hinreichend erklärt, wieso er weiter vorgelesen hat und nicht wild aufgescheucht umher gerannt ist.
Hätte ich an seiner Stelle auch gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich finde die Erklärung eine Klasse von Grundschülern durch plötzliches aufspringen nicht zu verunsichern, absolut nachvollziehbar.

Er hat für die Kinder weiterhin Ruhe und Gelassenheit ausgestrahlt. Was ist daran auszusetzen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Eben. Seine Berater haben ihm sicher gesagt, dass es nicht klug für einen Präsidenten ist, aufgescheucht zu wirken und alle zu verunsichern.
Der Präsident muss immer Stärke zeigen, egal was passiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eben. Seine Berater haben ihm sicher gesagt, dass es nicht klug für einen Präsidenten ist, aufgescheucht zu wirken und alle zu verunsichern.
> Der Präsident muss immer Stärke zeigen, egal was passiert.



Man muss auch die rechtliche Seite in den USA bedenken.
Man stelle sich mal vor er wäre panisch aufgesprungen und hätte geschrien, oh Gott, ein Terroranschlag und hätte damit die kleinen 4 und 5 jährigen Kinder total verängstigt und traumatisiert.
Wie lange hätte es da wohl gedauert bis irgend eine Mutter den Präsidenten auf Schadensersatz in Millionenhöhe verklagt hätte, für das Trauma das ihr Kind erlitten hat?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss auch die rechtliche Seite in den USA bedenken.
> Man stelle sich mal vor er wäre panisch aufgesprungen und hätte geschrien, oh Gott, ein Terroranschlag und hätte damit die kleinen 4 und 5 jährigen Kinder total verängstigt und traumatisiert.
> Wie lange hätte es da wohl gedauert bis irgend eine Mutter den Präsidenten auf Schadensersatz in Millionenhöhe verklagt hätte, für das Trauma das ihr Kind erlitten hat?



Geniesst der Präsident der USA als Staatsoberhaupt nicht juristische Immunität? Ernstgemeinte Frage.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Geniesst der Präsident der USA als Staatsoberhaupt nicht juristische Immunität? Ernstgemeinte Frage.



Man muss ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren einleiten und durchboxen, wenn man ihn anklagen will.
Nixon ist dem ja mit dem Rücktritt zuvor gekommen und wurde dann ein Tag später von Ford begnadigt.
Bei Clinton ist es gescheitert.
Und ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren muss man erst mal einleiten können. Das ist nicht so einfach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren einleiten und durchboxen, wenn man ihn anklagen will.
> Nixon ist dem ja mit dem Rücktritt zuvor gekommen und wurde dann ein Tag später von Ford begnadigt.
> Bei Clinton ist es gescheitert.
> Und ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren muss man erst mal einleiten können. Das ist nicht so einfach.



Amtsenthebungsverfahren  ist doch nur für schwere Verfehlungen vorgesehen (Meineid, Landesverrat etc.) oder nicht? Ich glaube nicht, dass die ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren  wegen Schmerzensgeld einleiten werden.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nein. Der US Präsident müsste z.B. gelogen haben oder die Ermittlungen behindern.
Das ist ja das Dilemma, was Trump gerade hat. Hat er die Ermittlungen behindert, als er den FBI Chef gefeuert hat?
Bei Nixon war das damals so. Er hat den Ermittler gefeuert und wurde daher wegen Behinderung der Justiz belangt, bzw. er trat eben vorher zurück.
Abgeordnet genießen Immunität. Das ist bei uns so. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das auch in den USA so ist.

So kannst du z.B. George Bush jr. nicht wegen Völkerrechtsbruch anklagen, weil er den Irak angegriffen hat.
Andererseits kann man einen US Präsidenten anklagen, wenn er als Privatperson etwas gemacht hat, das nichts mit seinem Amt zu tun hat.


----------



## Gast20170724 (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Ein marxistisches System erkennt man daran, dass es die Kriminellen verschont, und den politischen Gegner kriminalisiert."
> – Alexander Solschenizyn –



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nur das du keine Wahrheiten gebracht hast, bewiesen erst recht nichts, sondern antisemtische Klischees und Hetze. Das ganze hast du ja in deiner "Umfrage" wieder versucht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das du keine Wahrheiten gebracht hast, bewiesen erst recht nichts, sondern antisemtische Klischees und Hetze. Das ganze hast du ja in deiner "Umfrage" wieder versucht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Manche Rechtsextreme können halt nicht anders.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hier ein interessanter (Teil)-Aspekt, warum die Geheimdienste nichts von den Attacken vorab wussten:

CIA: Das waren die zehn schlimmsten Pleiten des US-Geheimdienstes - WELT

Sie haben schlicht versagt. Ja, das mag ein wenig ernüchternd sein, aber auch bei der CIA (und anderen Geheimdiensten) arbeiten am Ende des Tages nur Menschen und auch die machen Fehler.


----------



## hoffgang (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was mich an alldem stört ist der Umstand dass engagierte User wie Schaffe es nicht berücksichtigen dass dieses "Truth Movement" auch einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Umsatz generiert hat.
Es ist ein Geschäftsmodell geworden über 9/11 zu reden und die offizielle Version der Regierungen zu kritisieren. 

Man konnte Bücher kaufen, Filme, Newsseiten sind enstanden / haben deutlich mehr Clicks generiert, Menschen haben eine Karriere daraus gemacht. Nimmt man z.b. KenFM erkennt man wohin sowas führt / wie man daraus Kapital schlägt.
Indem man einer bestimmten Gruppe jene Nachrichten liefert welche das eigene Weltbild verstärken wird man zum Sprachrohr dieser Gruppe und diffamiert gleichzeitig die Konkurrenz in Sachen Berichterstattung. Das ist am Ende ein Teufelskreis, denn all diejenigen die nicht in meinem Sinne berichten sind Lügner, alle die nicht Glauben was ich glaube sind Idioten. Die Flüchtlingskrise in Deutschland hat diese Effekte sehr schön zur Geltung gebracht.

Es wird seit 2001 gestritten wann Stahl schmilzt/ instabil wird, es gibt seit knapp 16 Jahren YT videos mit ganz vielen "Experten" und noch besseren Aussagen.
(Mein Liebling: Es wird behauptet der Stahl in den WTC Gebäuden wäre mit Thermit zerstört worden. Dann kommen Videos / Artikel welche dies widerlegen. Dann sprechen die Truther von "Superthermit". Zusammensetzung kennt keiner, aber das Militär, ja das hat das Zeug...)

Die Diskussion muss weiterlaufen, da ist noch ne Menge zu holen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Vielleicht war es auch Superultrathermit, hergestellt mit den Wissen aus den abgestürzten Ufos in Roswell.

Für nur unglaubliche 49,99 € verkaufe ich exklusives Insiderwissen


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Warum? Warum eher die offizielle Variante als die der "Verschwörungstheoretiker"?
> Weil es zuviele Menschen bräuchte, die anschließen auch wirklich die Klappe halten. Das Risiko aufzufliegen wäre viel zuu hoch.



Naiv so etwas anzunehmen, warum das nicht der Fall ist wird von Wissenschaftlern recht einfach erklärt.
Wer danach geht würde annehmen dass es überhaupt nicht möglich sei Geheimoperationen durchzuführen, die gab es jedoch immerschon auch in ähnlichem Unfang wie man aus deklassifizierten CIA Dokumenten und auch der näheren Geschichte entnehmen kann.
Wieso hat denn niemand seit 2006 über die Abgaslügen ausgeplaudert?
Da müssten ja enorm viele beteiligt gewesen sein, auch weite Teile der Politik, Vorstände, Chemiker, Ingenieure etc.. und genauso ist es auch (Konzeption der Software, Umsetzung Absegnung aus dem Vorstand usw..), aber die Öffentlichkeit wusste davon genau gar nichts.
Eine schützende Hand der Lobbyisten , die schützende Hand der Politik die natürlich mitgeholfen hat, so läuft es bei allen Dingen. Waffenindustrie, Pharmaindustrie usw.. usw..
Die Politik hat eigentlich nirgends mehr großartige Handhabe, schon gar nicht wenn es um den Abbau von Ressourcen geht. Ölunternehmen etc.

Ich erinnere da mal an  Prof. Dr.Mausfeld.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlMsEmpdC0E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Wahrheit ist nicht so schwer zu sehen, es hapert lediglich mit dem Einsehen.



> Das Verhalten einiger Personen war ebenfalls recht merkwürdig (erinnert  sich noch jemand an George W. Bush jr. im Kindergarten, als er die  Nachricht vom Terroranschlag bekam? Er wirkt wenig schockiert und las  sogar erstmal weiter den Kindern vor) und man fragte sich zu recht, ob  nicht mehr dahinter steckt.



Das ist in erster Linie das auf was sich die Medien stürzen. Leicht verdauliche Kost die zwar Zweifel säht aber natürlich während des sähens der Zweifel bereits einen engen Frame vorgibt, wie weit man denn überhaupt denken darf.
Weiterhin wird dann von der etablierten Presse nur auf Trolle reagiert die mit völlig albernen Verschwörungstheorien (No Plane Käse) hausieren gehen, die dann die Menschen verunsichern sollen.



> Eine Simulation hat also nicht das Ergebnis gebracht, das wir aus dem  Fernsehen kennen. Ist damit wirklich die gesamte offizielle Darstellung  widerlegt?



Selbstverständlich entpricht diese Simulation nicht dem was offiziell geschah (zu sehen mit deinen eigenen Augen), ansonsten müsste man doch zugeben (was unabhängige Journalisten von den Dächern pfeifen) dass das ganze zumindest zum Teil eine von langer Hand geplante Operation war. Die Simulation und der NIST Bericht beugen die Wahrheit an mehreren Punkten, die ja schon zur Genüge erläutert wurden.

Du könntest mit Widerlegungen der offiziellen Theorie ein ganzes Buch füllen (so wie es ja tausende Journalisten auch getan haben).



> Oder stimmen bei dieser einen Simulation vielleicht nur einige Parameter nicht?



Da stimmen mehrere Punkte nicht. Aber um mal den zentralsten Punkt anzusprechen. Freefall Acceleration der Dachkanten (alle vier), symmetrisch Kollaps beginnend im Erdgeschoss über 2,5sec lang 1:1 Freier Fall.
Erst auf Druck wurde dieser von jedem Laien selbst überprüfbare Fakt eingeräumt.
Physikalisch ein Vorgang der bei einem Gebäudeeinsturz durch Feuer nicht eintreten kann und noch nie in einer Form (weltweit) je eingetreten ist.
Solch Messergebnisse erhältsts du ausschließlich bei einer klassischen Gebäudesprengung.



> Ein paar Parameter, die wir auch nie zu 100% bestimmen können, höchstens erraten,



Richtig, denn die Simulationsdaten und mehr als die Hälfte der Video-Simulation sind wegen Gefährdung nationaler Sicherheit unter Verschluss.
Da nutzt auch kein Information Act. Das heißt das was NIST da produziert hat, ist nichts wert.
Hier gibt es einige die vehement etwas anderes behaupten, allerdings basiert das lediglich auf Unwissenheit, wie schon oft aufgezeigt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was mich an alldem stört ist der Umstand dass  engagierte User wie Schaffe es nicht berücksichtigen dass dieses "Truth  Movement" auch einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Umsatz generiert  hat.


Die Engineers For 9/11 Truth, mehr als 3000 Ingenieure,  Professoren, Baustatiker, Architekten etc.. machen das eher nebenbei,  leben von Spenden oder ihrer hauptberuflichen Tätigkeit nebenher.
Ich  beziehe mich jetzt hier nicht auf einen Alex Jones oder solche  Dauer-Verschwörer. Dort wird ja wirklich jeder Unsinn zum besten  gegeben, die verdienen dann auch unrühmlich Geld damit, klar.



> Nimmt man z.b. KenFM erkennt man wohin sowas führt / wie man daraus Kapital schlägt.



KenFM?  Wieso was hat 9/11 mit KenFM zu tun? Der hat doch ein ganz breites  Spektrum. Verschwörungstheorien findest du da eher selten bzw gar nicht.



> Es wird seit 2001 gestritten wann Stahl schmilzt/ instabil wird,



Die Schmelzpunkte sind doch klar festgelegt, irgendwo zwischen 1400 und 1536 Grad.



> Mein Liebling: Es wird behauptet der Stahl in den WTC Gebäuden wäre mit Thermit zerstört worden.



Wurde die Untersuchung von Niels Harrit irgendwo widerlegt? Wenn ja könntest du das verlinken?



> Das  ist am Ende ein Teufelskreis, denn all diejenigen die nicht in meinem  Sinne berichten sind Lügner, alle die nicht Glauben was ich glaube sind  Idioten.



Um in Sinn von XY zu berichten geht es nicht, im Prinzip geht es nur um Fakten, die die Medien einfach weglassen.
Examplarisch sei dabei die Rüge des Presserats in der Ukraine Krise genannt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier ein interessanter (Teil)-Aspekt, warum die  Geheimdienste nichts von den Attacken vorab wussten:



Was  soll denn an dem Artikel interessant sein? Der Artikel ist leider nichts  anderes als eine dreiste Lüge, dreister geht es kaum, der null Info  enthält und versucht sämtlichen Bedeutungszusammenhang zu eliminieren.
Alles was man dazu lesen kann ist dieser kurze Absatz, ich fass mal zusammen:

"...hatte die CIA eigentlich alle Informationsbruchstücke zusammen, um zu  erkennen, dass ein gewaltiger Angriff neuer Art auf die USA bevorstand.  Doch niemand fügte die einzelnen Splitter zu einem Bild zusammen..."

Natürlich  wurden die Splitter zu einem Bild zusammengefügt, es wurde fließig  geübt, Regelungen wurden geändert, Personal das aufmuckte wurde  gefeuert, Terroristen wurden ins Land geschleust und trotz abgelaufener  Pässe hereingelassen.
An 9/11 gab es  mehrere Übungen die ziemlich  exakt genau das trainierten was passierte, es wurde sogar als  Vorsichtsmaßnahme das komplette WTC7 an Personal und Geräten an dem Tag  leergeräumt und die Zentrale der Übungen an den Hafen verlegt.

Die ganzen Wargames an diesem Tag die 1:1 dem enstprachen was später passierte, war wohl nur ein Zufall?
Deine Gutgläubigkeit kennt wohl keinerlei Grenze.

"Doch seit sich abzeichnet, dass am Morgen des 11. September 2001 gleichzeitig verschiedene militärische Wargames  stattfanden, bei denen unter anderem *die Entführung von Linienmaschinen  simuliert wurde,* werden Zusammenhänge und Hintergründe deutlicher. Vor  allem klärt sich eine der haarsträubendsten Anomalien des ganzen Falls:  das Ausbleiben von Abfangjägern und jeglicher Luftabwehr des Pentagon."



> Ja,  das mag ein wenig ernüchternd sein, aber auch bei der CIA (und anderen  Geheimdiensten) arbeiten am Ende des Tages nur Menschen und auch die  machen Fehler.



Schlicht und einfach Geschichtsfälschung, mehr nicht.

Die Wargames des 11. September | Telepolis


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ... Wieso hat denn niemand seit 2006 über die Abgaslügen ausgeplaudert?....


Der Unterschied fällt Dir nicht auf? Der Quellcode einer Software kennen wenige.
Kann man mit einem Quellcode eine Haus sprengen, oder bedarf es dazu tausender
Menschen, die offen arbeiten? Rede doch einfach mal mit Menschen, die Sprengungen
durchführen und frage sie, wie sich ein nicht entkerntes Haus mit intakter Verglasung
verhalten würde. 

Was für eine impertinente Penetranz. Die Art, wie Du "argumentierst" führte früher zu 
Hexenproben. Auch die waren für die Beteiligten streng logisch hergeleitet.


----------



## Schaffe89 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Unterschied fällt Dir nicht auf? Der Quellcode einer Software kennen wenige.



Achso es liegt nur an der Software und dem imaginären Quellcodeschreiber und ich dachte immer es liegt einfach nur gnadenlos daran dass man keine teure SCR Technologie mit Harnstoff verbauen will.
Also SCR Katalysator, Heizsystem für den Harnstoff von Baumod usw. alles ganz teure Sachen die den Gewinn geschmälert hätten.
Aber klar, schuld ist natürlich nur der kleine Quellcode Schreiberling im Hinterzimmer und die Unternehmensführung, Politik, EU etc.. wussten nichts.
Tolle Geschichte wiedermal, nur halt absoluter Quark, das berichtet nun auch selbst der Mainstream schon.
Der EU Komission lagen schon vor 2010 konkrete Hinweise vor, der Bundesregierung ebenso.



> oder bedarf es dazu tausender
> Menschen, die offen arbeiten?



Ich glaub eher 100 000.



> Was für eine impertinente Penetranz. Die Art, wie Du "argumentierst" führte früher zu
> Hexenproben.



Deine Beiträge werden immer lächerlicher, interessierter user.


----------



## Poulton (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich  beziehe mich jetzt hier nicht auf einen Alex Jones oder solche  Dauer-Verschwörer.


Ja ne, ist klar. Alex Jones ist pfui aber Leute wie Jebsen sind hui, obwohl die mit dem selben Unsinn ihr Geld verdienen. Von anderen VTlern und Verlagen aus dem deutschprachigen Raum, wie z.B. Kopp, Elsässer mit seinem Querfront-Magazin, AZK/Sassek-Sekte oder das deutschsprachige Angebot von Radio Moskau will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.



> KenFM?  Wieso was hat 9/11 mit KenFM zu tun? Der hat doch ein ganz breites  Spektrum. Verschwörungstheorien findest du da eher selten bzw gar nicht.


Ken Jebsen – Psiram
Antisemitismus und die Querfrontbewegung ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung
Das liest sich dann doch komplett anders.

Und weil es an der Stelle mal wieder passt:


> Jeder kennt einen der von Verschwörung schwadroniert
> Und er weiß wer die Medien und Börsen kontrolliert
> Dem es leichtfällt die Welt in Gut und Böse zu sortieren
> Und er kennt auch immer eine simple Lösung des Problems
> ...


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und weil es an der Stelle mal wieder passt:



Interessanter und guter Text (Antilopen Gang – Beate Zschape hort U2 Lyrics | Genius Lyrics)!

Ich frag mich nur, was das mit U2 zu tun hat... Hat Zschäpe mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass sie auf U2 steht? Das wäre allerdings bemerkenswert...


----------



## Poulton (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Interessanter und guter Text


Und ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder über 3 Jahre alt.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, was das mit U2 zu tun hat... Hat Zschäpe mal irgendwo erwähnt, dass sie auf U2 steht? Das wäre allerdings bemerkenswert...


Siehe hier:


> .Neben dem Rechtsruck im Land geht es um die Banalität des Bösen: Bei der  NSU-Terroristin Zschäpe hatten die Fahnder Alben von U2 gefunden. Die  Nazis von heute hören beim Sex wohl Kuschelrock.


Beate Zschape hort U2: Der witzige Rap der Antilopen Gang | Kultur


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich glaube ja weiterhin, das WTC gab es nie. Das wurde in Fotos nur hinein retuschiert, um die angebliche Größe der USA zu demonstrieren.
Und weil es mit der Digitalfotografie und Millionen von Fotos zu aufwendig wurde, alle Fotos zu manipulieren, wurde es einfach als zerstört
hingestellt.


----------



## amdahl (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nix da, du kennst die Regeln!
Ohne Beweise auf Youtube keine Verschwörungstheorie. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und...oh wait.


----------



## Grestorn (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@poulton: Danke für den Artikel. Rap ist nicht mein Ding und das ist komplett an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Nix da, du kennst die Regeln!
> Ohne Beweise auf Youtube keine Verschwörungstheorie. Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen und...oh wait.



Dank Youtube weiß ich, dass die Erde flach und hohl ist, die Evolutionstheorie falsch ist, wir von Echsenmenschen regiert werden und das Elvis noch lebt.

Wie war mein Leben nur vor Youtube möglich


----------



## TomatenKenny (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

also ich behaupte auch mal,dass das WCT 7 gesprengt wurde. allein wenn man sich das bild hier mal anschaut und ein wenig nachdenkt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das die einsturtzzeit "erst" 17:20 ist und das obewohl das Haus sogut wie fast kein schaden erlitten hat außer ein paar Brände.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8W3y3Qh8R1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 hier mal noch was interessantes
und hier 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHghW4Pg5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Genau, das klingt total plausibel. Man inszeniert den größten Terroranschlag der Geschichte, nur um dann sieben Stunden später ein völlig unbedeutendes Gebäude zu sprengen.

Also wenn das nicht "logisch" klingt, dann weiß ich auch nicht...

Ich kann mir förmlich vorstellen, wie das abgelaufen sein muss:

Amerika, 17:20 Ortszeit (Sieben Stunden nachdem der Nordturm eingestürzt ist).

In der Zentrale der Verschwörer:

Person 1: "Unser Plan hat geklappt, alle glauben, wir wurden angegriffen.“
Person 2: „Sehr gut.“
Person 1: „Wir haben übrigens noch WTC 7 voller Sprengladungen, was sollen wir damit tun?“
Person 2: „Sprengen sie es.“
Person 1: „Fällt das nicht auf?“
Person 2: „Egal, sonst war doch die ganze Arbeit umsonst.“
Person 1: „Na gut, dann sprengen wir halt.“


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> also ich behaupte auch mal,


Auf dem ersten Video sieht man völlig eindeutig, dass es ein Wal gewesen sein muss.
Vermutlich der Wal des Unendlichen Unwahrscheinlichkeitsdrives der Außerirdischen,
die die Projektion des Gebäudes eingestellt haben und uns einen Terrorakt glauben 
lassen wollen? Das ist doch völlig eindeutig.

Und das Video ist wirklich klasse. Ich dacht immer, das WTC hat eine Glasfront und da 
kann ein Mensch eine Nadel durchwerfen. Aber anscheint bestand die Außenfassade aus
m dickem Stahlbeton? Wirklich ein eindringlicher Vidobeweis, aber sehr selber, durch
die Fassade des WTC kommt man mit einer einfachen mit der Hand geworfenen Nadel:

Das ist der eindeutige Beweis! Die Tibeter hängen da mit drin!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KNfNpXeCdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf dem ersten Video sieht man völlig eindeutig, dass es ein Wal gewesen sein muss.
> Vermutlich der Wal des Unendlichen Unwarscheinlichkeitsdrives der Außerirdischen,
> die die Projektion des Gebäudes eingestellt haben und uns einen Terrorakt glauben
> lassen wollen? Das ist doch völlig eindeutig.



Es könnte auch eine 15 Meter großer Mensch gewesen sein, der nachträglich rausretuschiert wurde, so wie hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RwWJN94HlDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (10. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Alex Jones ist pfui aber Leute wie Jebsen sind hui, obwohl die mit dem selben Unsinn ihr Geld verdienen. Von anderen VTlern und Verlagen aus dem deutschprachigen Raum, wie z.B. Kopp, Elsässer mit seinem Querfront-Magazin, AZK/Sassek-Sekte oder das deutschsprachige Angebot von Radio Moskau will ich da noch nichtmal anfangen.
> 
> Ken Jebsen – Psiram
> Antisemitismus und die Querfrontbewegung ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung
> ...



Ich habe noch nie soviel geistigen Abfall in einem einzigen Post gesehen! Dafür erst einmal Glückwunsch.

Aber mal ehrlich. Mehr als Diffamierung, Realitätverweigerung, Polemik und der Schwung mit den bekannten Keulen kann man von Dir und deinesgleichen nicht erwarten.

Nur gut, dass es hier noch ein paar Menschen gibt, die den Kopf nicht in den Sand stecken und Probleme ansprechen auch wenn man dafür wieder mal willkürlich gesperrt wird oder von anderen getrollt wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dank Youtube weiß ich, dass die Erde flach und  hohl ist, die Evolutionstheorie falsch ist, wir von Echsenmenschen  regiert werden und das Elvis noch lebt.
> 
> Wie war mein Leben nur vor Youtube möglich
> 
> ...



1. Desinformation
2. Intelligent Design klingt für mich schlüssiger
3. Reptiloiden sind eher eine Metapher für Psychopathen
4.


----------



## Schaffe89 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja ne, ist klar. Alex Jones ist pfui aber Leute wie Jebsen sind hui, obwohl die mit dem selben Unsinn ihr Geld verdienen



Du vergleichst ernsthaft Jebsen mit Alex Jones? Was hast du nur geraucht. Dann könnte ich auch Gysi oder Wagenknecht mit Alex Jones vergleichen.
Aber man merkts. Wenn dir Positionen von Leuten nicht passen dann wird wie wild mit irgendeiner Keule draufgehauen, ohne Sinn und Verstand.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wo Jebsen in seiner Berichterstattung Verschwörungstheorien ala Alex Jonex äußert. Er zweifelt 9/11 an, ja und? Das tun viele, deswegen ist man Kein VTler, nur weil man einer Regierung die schon x mal gelogen hat keinen Glauben schenken will bei dem was passiert ist.

Das schlimme ist nur dass Journaisten des Mainstream das alle tun. Da ist schlimm und nicht das Gegenteil.
Komisch nur dass viele Journalisten sich von der Mainstreampresse abwenden und dann ganz was anderes erzählen als zuvor.



> Von anderen VTlern und Verlagen aus dem deutschprachigen Raum, wie z.B.  Kopp, Elsässer mit seinem Querfront-Magazin, AZK/Sassek-Sekte oder das  deutschsprachige Angebot von Radio Moskau will ich da noch nichtmal  anfangen.



Ich bin sicherlich mit vielen Dingen nich einverstande was dort gebracht wird, allerdings tragen diese Dinge dazu bei eine diffrenzierte Meinung zu bilden.
Letzteres ist ansonsten nur noch bei der Anstalt im ZDF möglich.



> Das liest sich dann doch komplett anders.



Joa er glaubt an einen Abriss der Türme  usw.. das glauben auch 25% der US Bürger und 50% der Iraner.
Glaub ich auch und dafür gibts wie schon mehrfach erörtert gute Gründe für. Besonders WTC7, worauf ja niemand eigehen will, weil dann verliert man ja sein Gesicht.
Ja und der Holocaust wurde unter anderem mit PR Techniken der Bevölkerung schmackhaft gemacht, logisch.
Weiß ich nicht inwiefern da eine Leugnung des Holocaust dahinter steckt? Musst du mir mal erklären.
Ich vermute mal dass du es nur nicht verstanden has worauf Jebsen hinauswollte, aber das ist die Technik des Mainstream.
Magst du jemanden nicht, reiß etwas aus dem Zusammenhang und stelle ihn als Holocaustleugner dar, dann braucht man sich nicht um die Argumente streiten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja weiterhin, das WTC gab  es nie. Das wurde in Fotos nur hinein retuschiert, um die angebliche  Größe der USA zu demonstrieren..



Deine Beiträge in dem  Thread haben sich bisher immer erfolgreich darum gedrückt die Fakten zu  akzeptieren und versuchen mit seichter Satire von der Realität  abzulenken.
Free Fall Acceleration. Aber kleine grüne Männchen haben ja laut dir alle verfügbaren Videos schneller gedreht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die immernoch stehenden Dachkanten haben die Videofälscher auch reingeschnitten, damit die NIST Simulation nicht stimmt.

Deine  Überheblichkeit lähmt dein Denkvermögen, denn was nicht sein kann, kann  nicht sein, getreu dem Motto: Wenn Ungereimheiten auftreten die so  deutlich sind, verschließe man die Augen und glaube weiter an sein  Weltbild.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich bin sicherlich mit vielen Dingen nich einverstande was dort gebracht wird, allerdings tragen diese Dinge dazu bei eine diffrenzierte Meinung zu bilden.


Gilt nicht speziell für Dich, aber die Verbreitung von Dummheit, wie es viele tun, wenn es um das WTC, 9/11, die flache Erde, die Mondlandung, Chemtrails, JFK, den Klimawandel und anderes mehr geht, hat nichts mit "differenzierter Meinung" zu tun.



> Besonders WTC7, worauf ja niemand eigehen will, weil dann verliert man ja sein Gesicht.


Komisch, ich habe hier im Thread schon mehrer Beiträge zu WTC7 gelesen - aber auf die dort vorgelegten Fakten und Ungereimtheiten bezüglich einer Sprengung möchte ja widerrum keiner eingehen, der glaubt, es sei gesprngt worden


----------



## Poulton (11. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja und der Holocaust wurde unter anderem mit PR Techniken der Bevölkerung schmackhaft gemacht, logisch.


wtf? Der Holocaust musste der Bevölkerung erst "schmackhaft" gemacht werden? Du verlinkst hier nicht bald zufällig Personen ala Zündel oder Irving, um deren "_Wahrheiten_" über den Holocaust "unters Volk" zu bringen?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Magst du jemanden nicht, reiß etwas aus dem Zusammenhang und stelle ihn als Holocaustleugner dar, dann braucht man sich nicht um die Argumente streiten.


Ich wüsste nicht, was bei ihm in irgendeiner Art und Weise aus dem Zusammengehang gerissen wurde. Zumal das was er sonst noch so von sich gibt, zeigt was von dem Typ zu halten ist:


> Jebsen ist auch der Überzeugung, die Mächtigen der USA würden von Menschen mit jüdischen Wurzeln gesteuert, deren Ziel die „Schaffung eines israelischen Großreichs“ sei. Und Zionisten kontrollierten die UN, den Internationalen Währungsfonds und die Atomenergiebehörde. US-Präsidenten müssten ihre wichtigsten Reden vorab von Juden genehmigen lassen. Laut Jebsen begeht Israel seit 40 Jahren Völkermord. Das Ziel sei nichts weniger als die „Endlösung“, nämlich das Ausrotten aller Palästinenser in Palästina.[21] In einem am 5. April 2012 auf seiner Webseite veröffentlichten, 57 Minuten langen Monolog mit dem Titel „Zionistischer Rassismus (jüngstes Opfer: Günter Grass)“[22] behauptete Jebsen u.a., dass radikale Zionisten sowohl die USA als auch die Massenmedien unterwandert hätten. Diese „mediale Massenvernichtungswaffe“ helfe, „dass wir seit über 40 Jahren die Fresse halten, wenn im Auftrage des Staates Israel Menschen in Massen vernichtet werden“. Mit Bezug auf diese Äußerungen kritisierte Der Tagesspiegel Jebsen als „Verschwörungstheoretiker“.[23]


(Quelle siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben)
Da gilt mal wieder: Antisemiten sind Antisemiten weil sie welche sein wollen und nicht weil sie jemand dazu macht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Joa er glaubt an einen Abriss der Türme  usw.. das glauben auch 25% der US Bürger und 50% der Iraner.


Da verweise ich mal darauf:


Spoiler






> [...]Überraschend hoch ist in der Anteil derjenigen Deutschen, die von der Existenz eines menschengemachten Klimawandels nicht überzeugt sind: Mit 16 Prozent liegt der Wert deutlich höher als in Großbritannien (12 Prozent), Frankreich (6 Prozent) und Norwegen (4 Prozent). [...]
> Umfrage zum Klimawandel: Erderwarmung macht Deutsche verzagt - Welt - Tagesspiegel





> [...]Einer Studie der Universität Yale zufolge denken zwar 63  Prozent der Amerikaner, dass sich die Erde erwärmt, aber noch immer ist  weniger als die Hälfte davon überzeugt, dass der Mensch dafür  verantwortlich ist. In den USA  ist all dies mehr Glaubens- als Wissensfrage, und die Überzeugungen  hängen stark vom politischen Hintergrund ab. Als das  Meinungsforschungsinstitut Pew im vergangenen Jahr fragte, ob es Beweise  gebe für eine globale Erwärmung, antworteten 79 Prozent der Demokraten und 61 Prozent der Parteilosen mit Ja. Unter den Republikanern waren es nur 37 Prozent.[...]
> USA - Klimawandel? Glaubensfrage! - Wissen - Suddeutsche.de



US-Bevolkerung fest im Griff des Kreationismus | hpd

Immer mehr Kreationisten in Europa - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


Soviel zum "glauben" und wieviel man davon halten soll.


----------



## Leob12 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> also ich behaupte auch mal,dass das WCT 7 gesprengt wurde. allein wenn man sich das bild hier mal anschaut und ein wenig nachdenkt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und ich behaupte dass die Nazis eine geheime Basis am Mond haben!!! 
Ha, widerleg das mal. 
Woher ich das habe? Jeder, der mal richtig nachdenkt, word wissen dass die Nazis die Flugscheibe gebaut haben. Und jetzt muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Deine Beiträge in dem  Thread haben sich bisher immer erfolgreich darum gedrückt die Fakten zu  akzeptieren und versuchen mit seichter Satire von der Realität  abzulenken.
> Free Fall Acceleration.


Hm, ich habe es Dir längst erklärt, zeigte Dir, dass Fassaden problemlos mit über 1g herabstürzen können, ohne die Physik zu verletzten.
Ich erklärte Dir den Trick der Videodreher, die bewußt manipulieren. U(nd was machst Du? Als "Beweis" zeigst Du dasselbe manipulierte
Video wieder und wieder. Darum nannte ich Deinen Auftritt hier wiederholt: Impertinente Penetranz



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Deine  Überheblichkeit lähmt dein Denkvermögen, .


Du willst damit behaupten, dass ich dumm bin, weil ich nicht auf die billigen Manipulationen  hereinfalle? Du glaubst diesen Schlunz
nicht wirklich? Ansonsten halte Herrn Copperfield für einen echten Zauberer, auch Videos seiner Arbeit zeigen "eindeutig", dass er
zaubern kann.


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe hier im Thread schon mehrer Beiträge zu WTC7 gelesen - aber auf die dort vorgelegten Fakten und Ungereimtheiten bezüglich einer Sprengung möchte ja widerrum keiner eingehen, der glaubt, es sei gesprngt worden



Wo sollen die denn sein? Ich hab nichts gehört, nur ausschließlich die Theorie es sei nicht plausibel, es ist aber nunmal genauso abgelaufen.
Der Gipfel ist der dass hier angeblich mit interessierter_user ein Experte sein soll der das "durchgerechnet" habe.
Ich hab nur von ihm keine Rechnungen gesehen und bis heute hat er es nicht geschafft zu erklären wie ein Gebäude unkontrolliert durch Feuer in Freifall zusammenstürzen kann und das beginnend am Erdgeschoss und symmetrisch, trotz von sich unabhängigen tragenden Säulen und unterschiedlichen Beschädigungen am Gebäude, sowie nur lokale Feuer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmx-DiWUqfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 John Kerry redet auch von einer kontrollierten Sprengung, ehemaliger Außenminister der USA.
*"They did it in a controlled fashion".*
Genauso bestätigte Larry Silverstein das in einem Interview und zwar völlig ohne Zweifel, aber hier gibts einige die kein Englisch können und das Weltbild stärker als das ist, was sie mal in der Schule gelernt haben.
Aber das steht ja schon auf Seite 1.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vh5DZlvjTP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Poulton schrieb:


> wtf? Der Holocaust musste der Bevölkerung erst  "schmackhaft" gemacht werden? Du verlinkst hier nicht bald zufällig  Personen ala Zündel oder Irving, um deren "_Wahrheiten_" über den Holocaust "unters Volk" zu bringen?



Wenn  ich mich recht entsinne ging es in der Email von Jebsen um Holocaust  PR, also um die Leute von dieser Schweinerei zu überzeugen.
Um Holocaustleugung gehts da nicht, der Vorwurf an Jebsen ist nicht sachgerecht.

Du musst schon Stimmung gegen die Juden machen, ansonsten wirst du das kaum in der Bevölkerung durchsetzen können, also brauchst du in irgendeinerweise PR Fritzen die den Müll verbreiten, oder etwa nicht?
Vergleich es halt mit der NPD von mir aus und schau dir deren Fake-Facebook-Posts mit falschen Polizeidaten an. Das nennt man PR.
Jebsen hat doch schon vor Jahren Stellung bezogen was er damit ausdrücken wollte, musst es halt nur mal lesen oder hören.



> Ich wüsste nicht, was bei ihm in irgendeiner Art und Weise aus dem  Zusammengehang gerissen wurde. Zumal das was er sonst noch so von sich  gibt, zeigt was von dem Typ zu halten ist:



Dir gehts vor  allem darum sämtliche unabhängigen Journalisten die auf neuen  Plattformen unterwegs sind zu diskreditieren vor allem jene die die  Berichterstattung des Mainstream in Zweifel ziehen.
Gegen Jebsen lief  eine Art Rufmordkampagne, interessanterweise durfte er seine  Radiotätigkeit danach auch weiterführen. Scheinbar war die Mail viel  weniger von Belang, als der entstandene Schaden dadurch beim Sender.
Erinnert mich in einer Form an den Fall von PewDiePie und seinen angeblichen Rassismus.


> (Quelle siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben)



Da komm ich beim Tagesspiegel raus, allerdings sehe ich bei dem keine Quelle für die Aussagen von Jebsen.
Ich hab früher mal ein Jahr lange Jebsens Kanal geschaut. Hab da nie etwas von latentem Antisemitismus mitbekommen.
Und dass Israel die Palästinenser ausrotten will, halte ich jetzt nicht grade für eine extrem weit hergeholte Theorie.

Würde mich mal interessieren mit welchem Recht Israel diese Siedlungspolitik betreibt, denn das Land auf dem sie sitzen, gehört nicht ihnen.

Israel: "Uns zwingt niemand in die Knie" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> Da verweise ich mal darauf:



Schön dass du darauf verweist, hat nur nix mit dem Thema zu tun.
Glauben ist nicht Wissen, klar. Allerdings kann man im Falle von 9/11 schon lange von Wissen sprechen.
Dazu müsste man halt nur die Quellen konsultieren und mal ein gutes Buch lesen und nicht immer versuchen mit albernen Posts die Wahrheit zu unterdrücken.

Ihr seit so Naiv. Bei vielen Leuten reicht es aus, wenn man zu 9/11 noch Chemtrails, Mondlandung und vielleicht die flache Erde steckt und schon ist 9/11 ausgehebelt.
So funktioniert es aber nicht. Zweifel, Belege, Beweise gibt es zu Hauf, sie werden nur nicht gehört und als Schwachsinn abgestempelt bevor sie überhaupt diskutiert werden.

Das ist doch dieselbe Vorgehensweise von dir in anderen Threads. Passt mir das nicht was einer sagt, dann stecke man ihn in irgendeine alberne Ecke.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und ich behaupte dass die Nazis eine geheime Basis am Mond haben!!!



Für die Sprengungen von WTC 7 gibt es eine ganze Handvoll Beweise, die niemand hier in diesem Thread je widerlegt hat, sondern nur genau auf diese Art und Weise dagegen gestänkert hat.
Das Forum hier ist nicht wirklich ein Platz wo man Gedanken austauschen kann, es ist eher eine Spielwiese von einigen die glauben dass sie die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben.

Können nicht mal einen Gebäudeeinsturz durch Feuer von einer kontrollierten Sprengung unterscheiden.
Das ist ungefähr so als wenn man eine Katze nicht von einem Hund unterscheiden kann.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=877gr6xtQIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gut dass es dafür Controlled Demolition Experten gibt, wie Donny Jowenko der das als ausgewiesener Experte eindeutig bestätigt.
Aber das ist ja auch ein Verschwörungstrottel mit eigener Firma und jahrelanger Erfahrung. Ihr seit so albern. Ihr merkt nicht wie Ihr euch mit eurer kognitiven Dissonanz immer wieder selbst belügt.
Das ist einfach ultrapeinlich, auch wenn man hier anonym postet.

Jowenko - Fabricage & Industiele Dienstverlening - Nederland


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wo sagt den der CIA-Agent das genau was der Header des Videos behauptet?
Auch so ein Video, nur zusammengeschnitter Müll wo dann behauptet wird CIA-Agent XYZ bestätigt das. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann sich auch wirklich alles so zurechtdichten wie man will... 
Halt typisch VT'ler da wird aus einem: "...der Meinung sie taten es mit mit einer kontrollierten Sprengung..." mal eben ein: "Sie taten es mit einer kontrollierten Sprengung."...


----------



## Poulton (13. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: ‘We Blew Up WTC7 On 9 11’ - YouTube


Debunked: CIA Agent Confesses On Deathbed: ‘We Blew Up WTC7 On 9/11’ [HOAX] | Metabunk



> Und dass Israel die Palästinenser ausrotten will, halte ich jetzt nicht grade für eine extrem weit hergeholte Theorie.


Das ist nicht weit hergeholt, sondern komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen und ein Paradebeispiel für israelbezogenen Antisemitismus. 



> Dazu müsste man halt nur die Quellen konsultieren und mal ein gutes Buch lesen und nicht immer versuchen mit albernen Posts die Wahrheit zu unterdrücken.


Vom Kopp-Verlag? 



> So funktioniert es aber nicht. Zweifel, Belege, Beweise gibt es zu Hauf,  sie werden nur nicht gehört und als Schwachsinn abgestempelt bevor sie  überhaupt diskutiert werden.


Wie wäre es endlich mal valide Belege, Beweise und Quellen anzubringen, statt der üblichen Kaffefahrten für "Alternative"?



> wie Donny Jowenko


Und der nächste kurze Schnipsel, der als Quelle für irgendwas herhalten soll. Beim vollen Interview sieht man nicht nur, dass es vom iranischen PressTV geführt wurde, also der Kanal, wo auch regelmäßig Holocaustleugner und anderen Vollpfosten ihren Müll abladen dürfen, sondern er gleich auch noch den üblichen Unsinn in Form von "_israelischer Mossad hat das gemacht_" vom Stapel lässt.



> Ihr merkt nicht wie Ihr euch mit eurer kognitiven Dissonanz immer wieder selbst belügt.


Muss man wissen!


----------



## Schaffe89 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo sagt den der CIA-Agent das genau was der Header des Videos behauptet?
> Auch so ein Video, nur zusammengeschnitter Müll wo dann behauptet wird CIA-Agent XYZ bestätigt das.



Richtig, meine Recherche zeigt dass die ursprüngliche Quelle als Fake News entlarvt ist und es zu dieem "Bericht" auch schon eine recht gute Widerlegung gibt.
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich erfundener Unsinn, aber in den Zeiten der Fake News gehört das wahrscheinlich dazu.
Die Leistung ist es Fake News von Right News zu trennen. Von dir wird aber alles als Fake und Unsinn hingestellt.



> Man kann sich auch wirklich alles so zurechtdichten wie man will...
> Halt typisch VT'ler da wird aus einem: "...der Meinung sie taten es mit  mit einer kontrollierten Sprengung..." mal eben ein: "Sie taten es mit  einer kontrollierten Sprengung."...



Die Aussage von Kerry bezieht sich im Gesamtkontext leider wirklich auf einen kontrollierten Abriss.
Der komplette Zusammenhang ist hier zu sehen.

John Kerry says WTC 7 brought down in a controlled fashion on Vimeo

Wie man aus dem Wortlaut hören kann, wurde da nichts hingedreht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist nicht weit hergeholt, sondern komplett an  den Haaren herbeigezogen und ein Paradebeispiel für israelbezogenen  Antisemitismus.



Das Spiegel Interview zeichet für mich  ein anderes Bild und zwar dass es sehr wohl radikale Bestrebungen  einiger gibt in diese Richtung zu arbeiten.



> Vom Kopp-Verlag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Faktencheck 9/11: Eine andere Perspektive 12 Jahre danach: Amazon.de: Paul Schreyer: Bucher

Nein aber von Paul Schreyer zum Beispiel. Ein Faktencheck.


> Wie wäre es endlich mal valide Belege, Beweise und Quellen  anzubringen, statt der üblichen Kaffefahrten für "Alternative"?



Führte  ich doch bereits zuhauf an, aber du versuchtst gestandene Professoren  als "alternative Kaffefahrer" zu diskredtieren, weil deine Draufsicht  auf die Thematik von einem extrem festgefahrenen Weltbild gestört ist.
Du beschäftigst dich nicht damit, weder noch versucht du zu diskutieren.



> Und der nächste kurze Schnipsel, der als Quelle für irgendwas herhalten soll.



Da  wird ein erfahrener Sprengmeister gefragt wie WTC 7 eingestürzt ist,  der übrigens seinen Job seit 1980 ausübt, auf welcher Seite das  erscheint ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Die ursprüngliche Quelle ist Donny Jowenko, einer der Top europäischen Experten für kontrollierte Sprengungen, siehe Webseite.

Und das Interview kann man in voller Länge hier sehen. Der Vorurf des Schnipsels ist eine Albernheit.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0f4w8iJmn08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Beim vollen Interview sieht man nicht nur, dass es vom iranischen PressTV geführt wurde,



Wichtig  ist nicht wer das Interview führt, sondern was der ausgewiesene Experte  da so vom Stapel lässt und der hat da überhaupt keinen Zweifel hat,  dass es eine kontrollierte Sprengung ist.
Schau doch das Interview, vielleicht geht dir dann mal ein Licht auf.


----------



## muadib (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Gilt nicht speziell für Dich, aber die Verbreitung von Dummheit, wie es viele tun, wenn es um das WTC, 9/11, die flache Erde, die Mondlandung, Chemtrails, JFK, den Klimawandel und anderes mehr geht, hat nichts mit "differenzierter Meinung" zu tun.
> 
> Komisch, ich habe hier im Thread schon mehrer Beiträge zu WTC7 gelesen - aber auf die dort vorgelegten Fakten und Ungereimtheiten bezüglich einer Sprengung möchte ja widerrum keiner eingehen, der glaubt, es sei gesprngt worden



Man könnte fast meinen, dass es nur Menschen gibt die fast alle Verschwörungen glauben und die die an keine glauben. Indizien oder Fakten die dafür oder dagegen sprechen werden meist ignoriert, wenn sie nicht ins eigene Weltbild passen. 

Wenn ich eine Institution wäre die Dreck am Stecken hat, würde ich unmengen schwachsinniger VT verbreiten, auf die die leichtgläubigen Menschen anspringen. Die Menschen die dann vielleicht wirklich mal etwas brisantes finden werden dann natürlich nicht mehr ernst genommen. Im Informationszeitalter kann man Informationen bzw. Informanten nicht mehr so einfach unschädlich machen. Da bleibt als Option nur die Verbreitung von falschen Informationen.

Auf Spiegel Online wurde mal berichtet, dass der britische Geheimdienst Abteilungen unterhält die z.B. gezielt Personen diskreditieren und Falschinformationen verbreiten.

Bzgl. des Threadthemas:
Wenn uns die Geschichte eines lehrt, dann das Menschen zu allem fähig sind. Auch wenn das kein Beweis für eine Verschwörung ist, ist das Argument "Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf" ein sehr schlechtes. Die Frage ob jemand davon profitiert, sollte man zuerst stellen.
Eine Nation - welche auch immer gerade am längeren Hebel sitzt - die über Jahrzehnte, unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, illegale Angriffskriege führt und Millionen von Menschen direkt und indirekt dahinrafft, wird garantiert keine Skrupel haben ein paar tausend Menschen zu töten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



muadib schrieb:


> Wenn uns die Geschichte eines lehrt, dann das die Menschen zu allem fähig sind.


Das ist falsch


----------



## muadib (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist falsch



Klar, wenn man die Aussage wortwörtlich und nicht sinngemäß liest, dann ist sie falsch.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich frage mich jetzt so langsam, was dieser Thread bewirken soll?
Ganz ehrlich: niemand scheint es zu schaffen, den anderen zu überzeugen, das "seine" Version der Geschicht wahr ist. Wie auch? Keiner von uns war vor Ort, keiner von uns ist Baustatiker oder Sprengmeister oder oder oder...
Wir alle bilden unsere Meinung einzig und allein auf Aussagen anderer. Und diesen anderen wird unterschiedlich viel Glaubwürdigkeit beigemessen und man weist immer wieder auf fehlende Puzzelteile oder ignorierte Umstände hin. Und auch das gilt für beide Seiten.
Was also bleibt?
Sollen wir uns hier zu Tode debattieren? Oder sollte man diesen Thread nicht lieber begraben?


----------



## Poulton (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nein aber von Paul Schreyer zum Beispiel. Ein Faktencheck.


Kai Homilius Verlag. Ein weiterer Verlag ala Kopp.
Aus Angst Geld machen ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung
Kai Homilius Verlag – Psiram
Kai Homilius Verlag – Wikipedia

und zu Paul Schreyer: Sprengungshypothesen zum 11. September 2001 – Psiram

Also auch weiterhin Kaffeefahrten für "Alternative" statt ordentliche Quellen. Von daher: case closed.



> Wichtig  ist nicht wer das Interview führt,


Wenn dieser Mann so unumstößliche Fakten hat, warum wurde er dann nicht ernstgenommen? Bestimmt nicht wegen "Lügenpresse", sondern weil er Geschichten vom Pferd erzählt. 




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oder sollte man diesen Thread nicht lieber begraben?


Der letzte Thread dieser Art wurde afaik Anno 09/10 dicht gemacht, weil  bis auf YT und irgendwelche Truther und Blogs, keine ernstzunehmenden Quellen  gebracht wurden.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@ Poulton: Warum verlinkst du fast nur Denunziantennetzwerke?

Wer es noch nicht getan hat, sollte sich mal die Doku ,,Zensur'' anschauen.
Dann weiß man in etwa was man von Poulton halten kann.


----------



## Grestorn (14. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Wikipedia ist ein Denunziantennetzwerk?


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Wikipedia ist ein Denunziantennetzwerk?


Sowas kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man irgendwelche "_Dokumentationen_" für bare Münze nimmt. Denn der Tenor des von ihm genannten Filmchen ist, dass Wikipedia, Psiram, Amadeu Antonio Stiftung, etc. Teil eines angeblichen Denunziantennetzwerk von Linksextremen und rechtsextremen (sic!) Antideutschen sind, die selber wiederrum von Israel und den USA gesteuert werden. Sprich ein Film, bei dem das Warsteiner in Strömen fließt.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es für den diesjährigen Goldenen Aluhut und/oder Goldenes Brett vorm Kopf nicht nur nominiert, sondern dort auch eines der Sieger wird.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Sowas kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man irgendwelche "_Dokumentationen_" für bare Münze nimmt. Denn der Tenor des von ihm genannten Filmchen ist, dass Wikipedia, Psiram, Amadeu Antonio Stiftung, etc. Teil eines angeblichen Denunziantennetzwerk von Linksextremen und rechtsextremen (sic!) Antideutschen sind, die selber wiederrum von Israel und den USA gesteuert werden.



Solche Typen glauben eh nur das Zeugs, was ihre eigene Meinung bestätigt. Völlig unabhängig davon, wo das am Ende herkommt.
Und da bei Wiki und Co was anderes steht, muss das ja Lüge sein. Geht ja nicht anders.

Argumentieren bringt da eh nichts. Da kannst du eher einen Kreationisten von der Evolutionstheorie überzeugen.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Wikipedia ist ein Denunziantennetzwerk?



Zu kleinen Teilen ja.
Die beiden anderen Erwähnungen sind aber schlimmer.

Und dass der User Poulton so getroffen  über diese Doku und seine Urheber hetzt, zeigt doch wieder was los ist.

@ Grestorn: Schau dir doch einfach mal unvoreingenommen die Doku an.

Was der Mensch sich nicht vorstellen kann...


----------



## Grestorn (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Zu kleinen Teilen ja.



Klar, nämlich genau überall da, wo Du lieber alternativen Fakten glauben möchtest.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Achso es liegt nur an der Software und dem imaginären Quellcodeschreiber und ich dachte immer es liegt einfach nur gnadenlos daran dass man keine teure SCR Technologie mit Harnstoff verbauen will.



Dann denkst du halt falsch 
Illegale Abschalttechniken funktionieren nun einmal mit Software, die Tests erkännt. Und nur die sind der Skandal. Das die Testbedingungen allgemein 0 mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben und auch ohne Illegale Software Mondwerte liefern, dass ist kein Skandal, sondern seit 1,5 Jahrzehnten allgemein jedem bekannt, der sich auch nur fünf Minuten mit der Sache beschäftigt und jemals etwas von "kritischem Denken" gehört hat. Dutzende Umwelt- und Verbraucherorganisationen haben quasi monatlich darauf hingewiesen. Wenn du das für eine geheime Verschwörung hälst...




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Für die Sprengungen von WTC 7 gibt es eine ganze Handvoll Beweise, die niemand hier in diesem Thread je widerlegt hat,



Es hat ja auch nie jemand einen Beweis in diesem Thread geführt


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Kai Homilius Verlag. Ein weiterer Verlag ala Kopp.
> Aus Angst Geld machen ~ Amadeu Antonio Stiftung
> Kai Homilius Verlag – Psiram
> Kai Homilius Verlag – Wikipedia
> ...


Achso, ja klar. Jeder der Zweifel an 9/11 äußert ist natürlich immer per se irgendein Querfrontler. Klar.
Du machst es dir einfach. Das Buch ist hervorragend recherchiert und liefert per se erstmal nur Fakten, erzählt aber die Lügengeschichte an 9/11 weit differenzierter.
Es ist nicht wichtig wo es erscheint, sondern welche Fakten es vorbringt und zu 9/11 gibt es so viele Fakten die eine ganz andere Geschichte erzählen als die offizielle.
Nur naive Menschen glauben an die offizielle Theorie, oder halt welche die aus Ideologie Gründen oder anderen Befindlichkeiten alles für Unsinn halten was von Kopp, Kai Homilius, etc. kommt.
Das glaubst auch nur du, weil du dir ein einfaches Weltbild zeichnest. Ist irgendjemand eventuell rechts oder verkehrt in denen Kreisen, weil er für sein Buch woanders keinen Verleger findet, dann ist alles was da drinn steht per se Schwachsinn.



> Also auch weiterhin Kaffeefahrten für "Alternative" statt ordentliche Quellen. Von daher: case closed.



Ich nehme an du hast keines der Bücher gelesen, geschweige denn die darin vorhandenen Quellen angesehen. Dann bringt eine weitere Diskussion nichts. Case Closed.
Selbstverständlich gibts natürlich x Bücher über 9/11, auch von anderen Verlagen.
Westend oder Piper und noch x andere. 

Die CIA und der 11. September: Internationaler Terror und die Rolle der Geheimdienste: Amazon.de: Andreas von Bulow: Bucher

https://www.amazon.de/11-9-Jahre-da...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=B86FMB9M8MYN6WQK129G



> Wenn dieser Mann so unumstößliche Fakten hat, warum wurde er dann nicht ernstgenommen? Bestimmt nicht wegen "Lügenpresse", sondern weil er Geschichten vom Pferd erzählt.



Wieso sollte er denn  im Mainstream Media ernstgenommen werden? Es herrscht doch in den Medien nicht mal das Bewusstsein dass an dem Tag 3 Gebäude fielen.
Es wird doch immer nur von 2 Gebäuden gesprochen. WTC 7 existiert quasi kaum.
Wie soll ich dich denn ernst nehmen, wenn du bei jeder Quelle irgendwelche Vorbehalte daherziehst, die nicht ansatzweise glaubhaft sind?
Die Strategie sich damit nicht zu beschäftigen und Vorbehalte zu äußern statt draufeinzugen was der Mann im Interview sagt, ist doch hanebüchen und das weißt du auch.
Du hast nur keinen Bock, weil dann dein Weltbild zerfällt. Zumal es sowieso nicht von geistiger Wachheit zeugt, wenn man eine kontrollierte Implosion nicht von einem normalen Gebäudeeinsturz unterscheiden kann.
Schau das Video von Jowenko, oder ansonsten halte dich mal aus dem Thread raus, weil außer Unfug sowieso nix von dir kommt.



> Der letzte Thread dieser Art wurde afaik Anno 09/10 dicht gemacht, weil   bis auf YT und irgendwelche Truther und Blogs, keine ernstzunehmenden  Quellen  gebracht wurden.



Die Quellen um die den niederlädnischen Sprengexperten, die Evaluation zum Einsturz von WTC 7 die auf Seite 1 verlinkt ist, die Aussagen der Baustatiker der ETH Zurüch, die Aussage von John Kerry dem Aussenminister, die Bestätigung einer kontrollierten Sprengung durch den Gebäudeeigentümer, die Berechnungen von David Chandler (Phsyiker) + 3500 studierte Ingenieure das ist alles hieb und stichfest.
Es kann keinen symmetrischen Einsturz durch Feuer in Freifall geben. Dass dir das nicht klar ist, unfassbar.
Und ja es gibt da draussen irre Truther, die lauter Schwachsinn verbreiten, wie zum Beispiel dass ein Flugzeug an der Wand des WTC 1 abprallen würde, oder dass es keine Flugzeuge gab oder dass die Türme mit einer nuklearen Bombe hochgejagt wurden. Lauter so Schwachsinn, um von dem offensichtlichen abzulenken.

Die Quellen sind ernstzunehmen, werden aber ignoriert, damit man sichs einfach machen kann.
Und wenn man nichts dagegen sagen kann, dann heißt es es wäre nicht plausibel. Tatsache ist es aber.
WTC 7 wurde kontrolliert gesprengt. Die Beweise sind eindeutig.



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt so langsam, was dieser Thread bewirken soll?



Die Wirkung des Threads wird gezielt durch 3 oder 4 Störer nicht besonders groß sein, aber das macht nichts.
Auch wenn es sie nicht interessiert, posten sie immer wieder weiter.



> Ganz  ehrlich: niemand scheint es zu schaffen, den anderen zu überzeugen, das  "seine" Version der Geschicht wahr ist. Wie auch? Keiner von uns war  vor Ort, keiner von uns ist Baustatiker oder Sprengmeister oder oder  oder...



Deswegen führt man auch Quellen an um den anderen davon zu überzeugen. Doch die werden nicht gehört.
Zumindest von den Usern die trollieren.



> Wir  alle bilden unsere Meinung einzig und allein auf Aussagen anderer. Und  diesen anderen wird unterschiedlich viel Glaubwürdigkeit beigemessen und  man weist immer wieder auf fehlende Puzzelteile oder ignorierte  Umstände hin. Und auch das gilt für beide Seiten.



Nein, es wird in der Regel jedem (sei die Quelle noch so kompetent) jede Glaubwürdigkeit aberkannt.



> Sollen wir uns hier zu Tode debattieren? Oder sollte man diesen Thread nicht lieber begraben?



Diese Frage kannst du auch in jedem anderem Politikthread stellen, wo die üblichen Verdächtigen ihre Posts ablassen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Argumentieren bringt da eh nichts. Da kannst du eher einen Kreationisten von der Evolutionstheorie überzeugen.



Argumentiert  wird schon lange nicht mehr, es wird nur denunziert und mit  irgendwelchen Schubladen gearbeitet, so wie halt in jedem Thread im  Thema Politik.
Weder das was von der extrem linken kommt, noch das was von der extrem rechten kommt ist per se falsch.
Verschwörungstheorien  haben sich oftmals schon als Wahrheit herausgestellt, bei 9/11 ist es  am offensichtlichsten, weil genug eindeutige Beweise und Belege gegen  die offizielle Märchengeschichte vorliegen.
Man muss die Quellen/Bücher nur wälzen, das ist alles.




muadib schrieb:


> Eine Nation - welche auch immer gerade am längeren Hebel sitzt - die  über Jahrzehnte, unter Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, illegale  Angriffskriege führt und Millionen von Menschen direkt und indirekt  dahinrafft, wird garantiert keine Skrupel haben ein paar tausend  Menschen zu töten.



Die USA sind der zweite Hitler, völlig  egal wer dort Präsident ist, Kriege werden immer wieder geführt werden,  weil der tiefe Staat und die Militärdoktrin es fordern.
Und mit  Donald Trump hat man jetzt einen fähigen unfähigen der innenpolitisch so  unter Druck steht, dass er das außenpolitisch kompensieren will, wie  immer mit einem verheerenden Krieg.

Dass die USA und vor allem die Joint Chief of Staff keinen Skrupel haben hat man an Operation Northwoods gesehen.

https://www.srf.ch/kultur/gesellsch...nnedy-und-der-geheimplan-operation-northwoods

Auch bei 9/11 waren die Joint Chief of Staff Schlüsselfiguren bei  dem Schauspiel. Sie ordneten mehrere Militärmanöver  und Übungen an und  tarnten unter dem Schirm dann  die Flüge der vermeintlichen Terroristen.
Das  kann man sich gut aus eindeutigen Indizienketten herleiten. Gute Bücher  reihen die Fakten aneinander die genau zu dieser Schlussfolgerung  führen.
Vor allem ganz interessant ist das Verschwinden der Joint  Chief of Staff während der Anschläge, das Verschwinden von Bush, Cheney  und Rumsfeld. Die waren alle nicht aufzufinden.
Krisenmanagement aus  der Regierung gabs erst nachdem alles großteils vorbei war. Das  Abhandenkommen der Verantwortlichen an 9/11 und die Weigerung an die  Posten zurückzukehren ist das offensichtlichste Indiz für einen  inszenierten Anschlag.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dann denkst du halt falsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, der Skandal ist dass die Werte überhaupt nicht zu erreichen sind, völlig egal ob Softwarepfusch oder nicht.
Um die Werte zu erreichen, wären teure Technik nötig, die man sich lieber gespart hat.
Ein  bisschen lügen, dafür mehr verdienen. Wenn es rauskommt, dann hat man  vorher schon genügend abgeschöpft, zumindest die die nachher eh nicht  belangt werden.



> Dutzende Umwelt- und  Verbraucherorganisationen haben quasi monatlich darauf hingewiesen. Wenn  du das für eine geheime Verschwörung hälst...



Nö, das  ist bei Verbrauchstests ganz genauso. Der Skandal ist nur dass man sich  mit gefälschter Software den SCR Technologie gespart hat.
Mit der wären nämlich auch im Testaufbau die Messswerte einzuhalten gewesen.
So  einen Betrug kannst du nur mit großem Einfluss und Lobbyismus  durchziehen. Die EU wusste davon schon 2010, unternommen wurde nichts.



> Es hat ja auch nie jemand einen Beweis in diesem Thread geführt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch, alleine die Geschwindigkeit des Einsturzes ist schon weit Beweis genug, das wollen einige nur nicht akzeptieren, weil sie ahnungslose Schwätzer sind.
Jedem Physiker ist das bewusst, dass 2,5 Sekunden Free Fall Acceleration bei einem Gebäudeinsturz physikalisch unmöglich sind.
Geh an deine ehemalige Uni oder Frag mal nen Experten, aber unter vorgehaltener Hand, die bestätigen das alle.

Ich hatte noch keinen Prof der meinte das wäre ein Einsturz durch Feuer. Da muss man schon gehirngewaschen sein um das für möglich zu halten.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Wikipedia ist ein Denunziantennetzwerk?



Nein,  aber Psiram ist in weiten Teilen ein Denunziantenwerkzeug. (Alleine die  falsch dargestellten Zusammenhänge zu Ken Jebsen sind da ein bekanntes  Beispiel)
Zudem ist das dort alles extrem Links-lastig, wenn auch sehr gute Beiträge drinn sind.
Und Wikipedia ist es teilweise auch, vor allem weil Ganser immer wieder in die Verschwörugnstheoretiker Ecke gedrängt wird.
Unabhängige  Forschung ist zu 9/11 nicht möglich ohne diskreditiert zu werden,  selbst dann wenn man lediglich eine Untersuchung fordert.

https://www.srf.ch/kultur/gesellsch...nnedy-und-der-geheimplan-operation-northwoods


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemand eventuell rechts oder verkehrt in denen Kreisen, weil er für sein Buch woanders keinen Verleger findet, dann ist alles was da drinn steht per se Schwachsinn.


Würdest du mit der selben Begründung auch Horst Mahler, Breivik, Ernst Zündel oder David Irving anbringen, wenn diese irgendein Buch oder was auch immer zu 9/11 veröffentlicht haben, was die offizielle Version anzweifelt? 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Westend oder Piper und noch x andere.


Es gibt da einen elementaren Unterschied: Kopp und Co. hauen dauernd solche schwachsinnigen Bücher raus und verdienen damit ihr Geld, bei den anderen Verlagen sind das Einzelfälle.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> URL="https://www.amazon.de/Die-CIA-September-Internationaler-Geheimdienste/dp/3492272517/ref=pd_sim_14_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=B86FMB9M8MYN6WQK129G"]Die CIA und der 11. September: Internationaler Terror und die Rolle der Geheimdienste: Amazon.de: Andreas von Bulow: Bucher[/URL]
> 
> URL]https://www.amazon.de/11-9-Jahre-danach-Einsturz-L%C3%BCgengeb%C3%A4udes/dp/3938060484/ref=pd_sim_14_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=B86FMB9M8MYN6WQK129G[/URL]


Allein die Autoren sprechen Bände für sich.

Und da es auch angesichts solcher Äußerungen:


Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die USA sind der zweite Hitler [...]


mal wieder passt:


Spoiler






> Jeder kennt einen der von Verschwörung schwadroniert
> Und er weiß wer die Medien und Börsen kontrolliert
> Dem es leichtfällt die Welt in Gut und Böse zu sortieren
> Und er kennt auch immer eine simple Lösung des Problems
> ...


Antilopen Gang - Beate Zschäpe hört U2 - YouTube





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Deswegen führt man auch Quellen an um den anderen davon zu überzeugen. Doch die werden nicht gehört.
> Zumindest von den Usern die trollieren.


Das Verlangen nach seriösen Quellen ist mit Sicherheit keine Trollerei ist, sondern das Bedürfniss den Wahrheitsgehalt eines Artikels überprüfen zu können. Irgendwelche Blogs, wo sich einer was von der Fichte holt, oder YT-Videos zählen aber mit Sicherheit nicht zu den seriösen Quellen. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und Wikipedia ist es teilweise auch, vor allem weil Ganser immer wieder in die Verschwörugnstheoretiker Ecke gedrängt wird.


Und was ist daran falsch?



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nur naive Menschen [...]
> einfaches Weltbild [...]
> 3 oder 4 Störer[...]
> Usern die trollieren.


Dinge die zeigen für wie wichtig man sich hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du eher einen Kreationisten von der Evolutionstheorie überzeugen.


Da bist du aber sehr optimistisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



> Wieso sollte er denn  im Mainstream Media ernstgenommen werden? Es  herrscht doch in den Medien nicht mal das Bewusstsein dass an dem Tag 3  Gebäude fielen.
> Es wird doch immer nur von 2 Gebäuden gesprochen. WTC 7 existiert quasi kaum.


Schön dass du jetzt selbst einen der größten Haken an der VT erkennst: nobody cares


----------



## OField (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Die Wikipedia ist ein Denunziantennetzwerk?


Wenn's um politische Themen geht, würde ich auch Wikipedia mit Vorsicht genießen.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wikipedia ist und bleibt keine wissenschaftliche Quelle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Wenn's um politische Themen geht, würde ich auch Wikipedia mit Vorsicht genießen.


Vorsicht ist bei jeder Quelle angesagt, bei einigen ist die Unseriösität anspringend, Wiki ist immer nur ein seriöser Anfangsrecherchepunkt und selbst seriöse universitäre Studien sollten immer von mehreren Seiten beleuchtet werden. Nur so nähert man sich "der Wahrheit" etwas an.

In diesem Fall ist es aber ziemlich einfach. Im WTC 7 standen die Notstromaggregate für das gesamte WTC samt riesiger Tanks. Die wurden durch Trümmer beschädigt, brannten und das Gebäude stürzte ein. Diese schlüssige Kausalkette, vielfach belegt und dokumentiert wird von VT'lern und ebenso vom Themenstarter ohne Kommentare ausgeblendet und einfach ignoriert, kann man alsop nicht ernst nehmen. Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn man jemanden mit der Pistole in den Kopf schießt und VT'ler suchen als Todesursache nach bestimmten Fußpilzen. Wie soll man diese Leute ernst nehmen, die den Blick vor dem Eindeutigen verschließen? Darum kann man deren Firlefanz auch nicht ernst nehmen. Physik ist recht einfach und eindeutig, im Macrokosmos gibt es wenig Interpretationsspielraum. Wenn man natürlich keine Ahnung hat, kann man alles anzweifeln. Was man hier im Forum zu physikalischen Systemen lesen muss, ist in der Regel an Hanebüchenem Mist nicht zu überbieten, aber gut, so sind Menschen, überzeugt von "ihrer" Wahrheit.

Offen und wirklich interessant bleibt die Frage, wer in der Flugzeugen saß und wer den Anschlag koordiniert hat. Da habe ich weiter große Fragezeichen


----------



## Grestorn (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Offen und wirklich interessant bleibt die Frage, wer in der Flugzeugen saß und wer den Anschlag koordiniert hat. Da habe ich weiter große Fragezeichen



Hältst Du es denn für grundsätzlich denkbar, dass der Anschlag in irgendeiner Weise von einer westlich orientierten Macht organisiert oder toleriert worden ist?


----------



## OField (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich halte es für naiv, es bedingungslos ausschließen, so lange nicht alle Akten freigegeben wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hältst Du es denn für grundsätzlich denkbar, dass der Anschlag in irgendeiner Weise von einer westlich orientierten Macht organisiert oder toleriert worden ist?


In diesen Fällen schließe ich nichts aus. Ich halte es für extrem unwahrscheinlich und wäre erstaunt, wollte es eindeutig bewiesen werden.

Wenn man sich aber das Spiel der Geheimdienste der letzten 3000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte anzieht, ist selbst Massenmord zum 
erreichen politischer oder persönlicher Ziele häufiger vorgekommen. Wenn wir zur westlichen Welt spanisch geprägte Länder wie Chile,
Argentinen oder Venezuela zählen, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas. Kuba ist auch immer für Überraschung gut. Dass es aber von
Israel oder den USA selber ausgegangen ist, halte ich für denkbar unwahrscheinlich. Dann eher in Europa verortete Gruppen, die ein
klares Zeichen gegen die Globalisierung zeigen wollten. 

Am wahrscheinlichsten sehe ich vom Hass getriebene Menschen an, deren Familien durch US-Terror ausgelöscht wurden und die sich 
als Mittelgroßes Netzwerk zusammen taten. Ich denke nicht, dass Osama bin Laden federführend plante, sondern maximal als Berater 
tätig war. Aber das ist reiner Kaffeesatz....


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hältst Du es denn für grundsätzlich denkbar, dass der Anschlag in irgendeiner Weise von einer westlich orientierten Macht organisiert oder toleriert worden ist?



Das Dilemma ist, dass man Unfähigkeit schwer von tolerierbar unterscheiden kann.
Jeder Geheimdienst in den USA inklusive des FBI hatten Informationen darüber. Gäbe es jemanden, der diese Informationen miteinander verknüpft hätte, wäre man vermutlich drauf gestoßen was vorlag und hätte es dann auch sehr wahrscheinlich verhindern können.
Weil aber die Geheimdienste ihre Infos nur schwer teilen, war es nicht zu verhindern und am Ende ist man dann schlauen und das ist sicher ein Grund, wieso Homeland Security eingeführt wurde.

Aber tatsächlich wissentlich toleriert? So nach dem Motto, wir wissen, was kommt, lassen sie aber machen, damit wir ein Grund haben um Afghanistan angreifen zu können?
Nein, auf keinen Fall -- die USA brauchen keinen Grund um Afghanistan anzugreifen.


----------



## JackTheHero (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Interessanter Thread.  Für mich war eh immer klar, dass mindestens WTC7 gesprengt wurde. So wie das Gebäude grundlos in sich zusammenfiel, war da keine andere Ursache denkbar. Aber wenn man das jemandem erzählt ist man direkt ein Verschwörungstheoretiker. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Sowas kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man irgendwelche "_Dokumentationen_" für bare Münze nimmt. Denn der Tenor des von ihm genannten Filmchen ist, dass Wikipedia, Psiram, Amadeu Antonio Stiftung, etc. Teil eines angeblichen Denunziantennetzwerk von Linksextremen und rechtsextremen (sic!) Antideutschen sind, die selber wiederrum von Israel und den USA gesteuert werden. Sprich ein Film, bei dem das Warsteiner in Strömen fließt.


Ich hab erst "rechtsextremen (sic!) Außerirdischen" gelesen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das Problem ist ja, dass du belegen musst, dass das Gebäude gesprengt wurde und musst auch ein Motiv liefern.
Kannst du das? 
Ansonsten gilt die offizielle Begründung, denn die ist ja mit Fakt ganz gut belegt.


----------



## JackTheHero (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ein Motiv hab ich nicht. Aber es war mir nie schlüssig erklärbar wie das WTC7 einfach in sich zusammenfallen kann. Es wurde doch ein paar Jahre später sogar Thermit in den Überresten gefunden der WTCs, ganz offiziell. Meine das lief sogar auf N24 oder so. Ich hab keine Ahnung was da genau abging, aber ich glaube nicht blind was einem die Medien erzählen. Und wenn man der Wahrheit auf den Grund gehen will, muss man sich alle Quellen anschauen. 

Wie sagte doch schon Palpatine:
"if one is to understand the great mystery, one must study all its aspects, not just the dogmatic, narrow view of the Jedi. If you wish to become a complete and wise leader, you must embrace a larger view of the Force."


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dokus auf N24? Na ja. 
Wie gesagt, es gibt keinen Grund und entscheidend ist immer das Motiv.
Es ist unfassbar aufwändig und kostenintensiv sowas zu machen. Niemand macht sowas einfach so. Es geht daher immer um Knete.
Wer also profitiert davon? Diese Frage muss als erstes gestellt werden.
Was sagte schon Agent Fox Mulder? Folge dem Geld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> ... So wie das Gebäude grundlos in sich zusammenfiel...


Wieso grundlos? Wenn 6000 Gallonen Diesel brennen, erwartest Du was genau?

_"[...] The 6,000-gallon tank was positioned about 15 feet above the ground  floor 
and near several lobby elevators and was meant to fuel generators  that would 
supply electricity to the 23rd-floor bunker in the event of a  power failure [....]

__At  least two firefighters who were at the scene, Deputy Chief James  Jackson 
and Battalion Chief Blaich, said that the southwest corner of  the building near 
the fuel tank was severely damaged, possibly by  falling debris, and that the tank 
might have been breached.
_
_Mr.  Jackson said that about an hour before the building's collapse, heavy  black 
smoke, consistent with a fuel fire of some sort, was coming from  that part of the
building. [...]"
Quelle:  _A NATION CHALLENGED: THE TRADE CENTER; City Had Been Warned of Fuel Tank at 7 World Trade Center - The New York Times

Du solltest etwas kritischer werden und den massiv lügenden und manipulierenden
VT'lern nicht jeden Schlunz glauben. Ein Drittel lebt davon, weil sie Bücher verkaufen
und Internetseite betreiben, ein Drittel will sich wichtig machen und ein Drittel ist
strunzen blöd und erkennt die offensichtlichen Fehler nicht. So als grobe Abschätzung 
der Zusammensetzung der Gruppe....

Auch in diesem Strang habe ich mehrfach auf diesen eindeutige Fakt hingewiesen.
Was meinst Du, haben die federführenden VT'ler auch nur einen Satz dazu gesagt,
oder wurde es wie üblich einfach ignoriert, um weiteres aus der Luft gegriffenen
Verschwurbelungsthemen anzubringen? Was z.B. hat ein Video, was einen Jet gegen
eine mehrere Meter dicke Stahlbetonwand zeigt mit einer Glasfassade zu tun? Das
ist halt typische VT'ler "Logik"


----------



## muadib (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread.  Für mich war eh immer klar, dass mindestens WTC7 gesprengt wurde. So wie das Gebäude grundlos in sich zusammenfiel, war da keine andere Ursache denkbar. Aber wenn man das jemandem erzählt ist man direkt ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.
> 
> 
> Ich hab erst "rechtsextremen (sic!) Außerirdischen" gelesen.



Das klingt ja fast so als ob ein Verschwörungstheoretiker zu sein etwas negatives ist. 

Jemand der das nicht ist, dürfte nie eine Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen, dass sich andere Menschen mit übler Absicht absprechen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Würdest du mit der selben Begründung auch Horst  Mahler, Breivik, Ernst Zündel oder David Irving anbringen, wenn diese  irgendein Buch oder was auch immer zu 9/11 veröffentlicht haben, was die  offizielle Version anzweifelt?



Wenn die Aussagen in  diesen Büchern mit ernstzunehmenden Quellen belegt sind kann man  sicherlich Informationen herausziehen, ohne dem Verfasser in irgendeiner  Weise bei seinen  absurden Rassen-Thesen zuzustimmen.
Das gilt  übrigens für jedwede Literatur, egal wer der Verfasser sei. Ich sehe  aber nicht wo ein Matthias Bröckers, Michael Moore, Ganser etc.  etwas  mit Breivik oder mit Zündel zu tun haben.
Das  Problem ist dass du zunächst immer nur siehst woher eine Information  kommt. Verschwrnstheorien findest du aber genauso im Linken wie auch  Rechtem Lager und zunehmend auch in der Mitte.



> Es gibt da einen elementaren Unterschied: Kopp und Co. hauen  dauernd solche schwachsinnigen Bücher raus und verdienen damit ihr Geld,  bei den anderen Verlagen sind das Einzelfälle.



Dass die Bücher schwachsinnig sind, kannst du gar nicht wissen, weil du sie nicht gelesen hast.



> Allein die Autoren sprechen Bände für sich.



Bände spricht nur eines. Du willst dich nicht damit auseinandersetzen.



> mal wieder passt:


Ich finde die Aussage passt, sollte man sich um die 30 Millionen Menschen scheren die durch die USA ermordert wurden.
Zuhauf unter falschem Vorwand.
Denn ob ich jetzt aus angeblich edlen Motiven töte oder offen sage warum ich töte, ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Unterschied.
Können die USA belangt werden? Nein, sie können vom internationalen Gerichtshof nicht mal angeklagt werden.
Die USA handeln außerhalb jedes Rechts und das seit Jahrzehnten, aber rede dir das nur schön.



> Das Verlangen nach seriösen Quellen ist mit Sicherheit keine Trollerei ist,



Ach und du glaubst dass einer der besten Sprengmeister in den Niederlanden keine ernstzunehmende Quelle sei?
Er  erklärt in dem Video genau warum es kein normaler Einsturz sein kann  und diese Erklärungen wurden hier schon x mal durchgekaut.



> Irgendwelche Blogs, wo sich einer was von der Fichte holt, oder  YT-Videos zählen aber mit Sicherheit nicht zu den seriösen Quellen.



Du bist ein Lügner. Quellen wuden zuhauf angeführt, sehr seriöse und ernstzunehmende, du willst sie lediglich nicht anschauen.
Oder bist du eine bessere Quelle als jemand vom Fach? 
Welcher Sprengmeister wurde denn noch zu dem Einsturz von WTC 7 interviewt? Irgendjemand? 

Jeder Mensch der einen Hauch Ahnung von Physikalischen Zusammenhängen hat, kann einen Einsturz durch Feuer zu 100% ausschließen.
Ein Feuer kann keine 81 tragenden Säulen zur gleichen Zeit niederreißen um einen ruckartigen, symmetrischen Einsturz in Freifall auf die Grundfläche des Gebäudes zu gewährleisten.
Jeder Experte kann das ausschließen, solange er sich dem politischen Hintergrund nicht bewusst ist.



> Und was ist daran falsch?



Weil er lediglich eine Untersuchung fordert und nicht behauptet dass da was gesprengt wurde.
Du kannst keine Implosion eines Gebäudes das auf die Grundfläche zusammenstürzt, von einem Einsturz durch Feuer unterscheiden.
Das ist erbärmlich sry.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7Rm6ZFROmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> In diesem Fall ist es aber ziemlich einfach. Im WTC 7 standen die  Notstromaggregate für das gesamte WTC samt riesiger Tanks. Die wurden  durch Trümmer beschädigt, brannten und das Gebäude stürzte ein.



Die  Feuer waren bei weitem nicht heiß genug um ein Gebäude auf diese Weise  zu Fall zu bringen., schon gar nicht beginnend am Erdgeschoss, wo es  nicht mal gebrannt hat.
Ein brennendes Gebäude stürzt nicht dor ein  wo der Stahl die meiste Tragkraft besitzt und nichts brennt. Hör mal auf  diesen Quatsch immerwieder zu posten.



> Diese schlüssige Kausalkette, vielfach belegt und dokumentiert wird von  VT'lern und ebenso vom Themenstarter ohne Kommentare ausgeblendet und  einfach ignoriert, kann man alsop nicht ernst nehmen.



Die  Kausalkette ist nicht schlüssig, da der NIST Bericht bis heute unter  Verschluss gehalten wird und lediglich die Ergebnisse präsentiert  werden, nicht aber die Simulation selbst und auch nicht die  Simulationsdaten.
Mit der Begründung die nationale Sicherheit wäre gefährdet wenn man die den Bericht komplett freigeben würde.
NIST  ist eine Regierungsorganisation und es gibt keine Möglichkeit deren  Erkenntnisse zu überprüfen, da diese unter Verschluss gehalten werden.



> Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn man jemanden mit der Pistole in den Kopf  schießt und VT'ler suchen als Todesursache nach bestimmten Fußpilzen.



Es  wird immer peinlich was du hier ablässt. Du schreibst dir selbst auf  die Fahne Physiker zu sein und kannst nicht mal eine Gebäudeimplosion  beginnend am Erdgeschoss, von einem Einsturz durch Feuer unterscheiden.
Ein  solcher Einsturz unterscheidet sich massiv in der Geschwindigkeit und  Symmetrie und vor allem ganz enorm davon wo der Einsturz beginnt.
Ein  Einsturz wegen Feuer beginnt dort, wo das Feuer wütet und nicht im  Erdgeschoss und den ersten Stockwerken wo die Leute mit Kameras lässig  herumlaufen und nichts brennt.



> Wie soll man diese Leute ernst nehmen, die den Blick vor dem Eindeutigen verschließen?



Weil  Feuer keinen Gebäudeeinsturz mit freefall acceleration über 2,5Sekunden  auslösen kann. Alleine Physikalisch schon überhaupt nicht.
Das hieße dass alle tragenden Säulen gleichzeitig komplett die Tragkraft verlieren, ohne sich zuerst zu verformen.
Das gibt es ausschließlich bei einer kontrollierten Sprengung.

Ein Ausschnitt mit einem Controlled Demolition Experten aus den Niederlanden.

Jowenko - Fabricage & Industiele Dienstverlening - Nederland





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=877gr6xtQIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das gesamte Interview





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0f4w8iJmn08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Darum kann man deren Firlefanz auch nicht ernst nehmen.



Die 40 Top-Gründe wieso 9/11 ein Inside Job ist.

THE TOP 40 Reasons to Doubt the Official Story - 911Truth.Org

Du glaubst also dass sich 3000 Experten irren, die die offizielle Geschichte anzweifeln? Ja ne is klar.

AE911Truth — Architects & Engineers Investigating the destruction of all three World Trade Center skyscrapers on September 11 - Who we are



> Physik ist recht einfach und eindeutig, im Macrokosmos gibt es wenig Interpretationsspielraum



Na  klar, das sagst du uns. Jemand der nicht mal zur Kenntnis nimmt, dass  WTC 7 2,5 Sekunden mit der Beschleunigung des Freien Falles  zusammenstürzt, ohne dass irgendein Bremsen durch darunterliegende  Strukturen messbar ist.
Die Dachkanten brechen alle symmetrisch weg und die Simulation des NIST ist eine Lüge.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuyZJl9YleY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie  von allen Experten und Ingenieuren kritisiert, stimmt die Simulation in  keiner Weise mit der Realität überein und bricht mitten drinn ab.
*Der Rest ist unter Verschluss!
Das heißt deine Behauptung du hättest das mit deinen Studenten mal eben "nachgerechnet" ist eine Lüge.

25 Kritkpunkte an NIST:

*25 wichtige Kritikpunkte an NIST



> Was man hier im Forum zu physikalischen Systemen lesen muss, ist in der  Regel an Hanebüchenem Mist nicht zu überbieten, aber gut, so sind  Menschen, überzeugt von "ihrer" Wahrheit.



Na dann  entzauber doch endlich die Vorgebrachten Kritikpunkte an dem NIST  Bericht, anstatt immer wieder zu versuchen andere zu diskreditieren.
Das  dürfte doch die leichteste Übung für dich sein. Vielleicht kannst du  dann auch die unter Verschluss gehaltenen Simulationsdaten erklären und  weswegen das nötig sei.
Sämtliche Doku für diese NIST Untersuchung ist unter Verschluss!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erklär doch mal die Freefall Accelration eines durch Feuer einstürzendes Gebäude.

Physiker Chandler:



> " Freefall is an embarrassement to the official story, because freefall is impossible for a natural collapsing building"





> Offen und wirklich interessant bleibt die Frage, wer in der Flugzeugen  saß und wer den Anschlag koordiniert hat. Da habe ich weiter große  Fragezeichen



Die Joint Chief of Staff und die unzähligen  Militärübungen an diesem Tag haben den Anschlag koordiniert, das weiß  man schon lange wer sich dafür verantwortlich zeigt.
Genauso weiß man dass Cheney den Befehl gab das Flugzeug ins Pentagon stürzen zu lassen. Mineta hat das zu Protokoll gegebeben.
Da muss man kaum mehr als 1:1 zusammenzählen. Da muss man nicht mal viel kritisch sehen um zu merken was vor sich ging.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDfdOwt2v3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Dass die Bücher schwachsinnig sind, kannst du gar nicht wissen, weil du sie nicht gelesen hast.



Das ein Mensch wirklich tot ist kann ich also auch nicht wissen wen ich selber einen Menschen noch nicht erschossen habe, sondern die Information nur aus anderen "seriösen" Quellen erhalten habe?


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ein Mensch wirklich tot ist kann ich also auch nicht wissen wen ich selber einen Menschen noch nicht erschossen habe, sondern die Information nur aus anderen "seriösen" Quellen erhalten habe?



Es gibt außerhalb der von Poulton bezichtigten Querfrontler Unsinn jede Menge seriöse Zweifler an der offiziellen Geschichte.
Dass sie offizielle Geschichte nicht stimmt, ist schon lange belegt.
Es reicht schon aus wenn man sich die Militärübungen an diesem Tag ansieht, die 1:1 dem enstprachen was später passierte.
Oder sich den Insiderhandel ansieht.

Professor Marc Chesney , ein Wirtschaftswissenschaftler und Finanzexperte von der Uni Zürich deckte das seit langem auf.

Mit einer aufwändigen Analyse wurden die Börsenbewegungen vor dem 11.  September 2001 von drei Autoren in der Schweiz unter die Lupe genommen.  Laut Marc Chesney, Finanzprofessor an der Universität Zürich, müsste  eine neue Untersuchung die Namen der Spekulierenden und deren Netzwerke  offenlegen und den dringenden Verdacht eines verwerflichen Delikts  bestätigen oder entkräften. (1)
Im Interview von Lars Schall vom  9. September 2016 erklärt Professor Marc Chesney seine Motivation: "Es  gehört unter anderem zu den Aufgaben eines Finanzprofessors, finanzielle  Machenschaften aufzudecken." (2) 

(1) "Erhärteter Verdacht auf  Insiderhandel vor 9/11 - *Unbekannte hatten auf Kursstürze von  betroffenen Airlines, Banken und Versicherungen spekuliert. Doch Namen  sind unter Verschluss", *Urs P. Gasche, 21.11.2016






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uvftipo9JU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Marc Chesney – Wikipedia

Wissenschaftliche Studie:

http://www.infosperber.ch/data/attachements/160325_Journal.EmpiricalFinance.pdf


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussage passt, sollte man sich um die 30 Millionen Menschen scheren die durch die USA ermordert wurden.
> Zuhauf unter falschem Vorwand.


Als Quelle zu dieser Äußerung finde ich nur eine österreichische Neonazi-Seite, auf denen über einen angeblichen "Bombenholocaust" und über die "Umerziehung der Deutschen" seit Ende des 2. Weltkriegs geweint wird. Ansonsten noch allerlei Blödsinn ala Chemtrails, Klimalüge und es gibt eine "Asylindustrie". Dankeschön und Bittesehr. Wer sowas bringt hat einen Ehrenplatz auf meiner Ignore-Liste.


----------



## Schaffe89 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieso grundlos? Wenn 6000 Gallonen Diesel brennen, erwartest Du was genau?
> 
> _"[...] The 6,000-gallon tank was positioned about 15 feet above the ground  floor
> and near several lobby elevators and was meant to fuel generators  that would
> ...



Das mit den Tanks ist lediglich eine Spekulation, wie  der Inhalt deines Links selbst zeigt und wird nicht im NIST Bericht als  Ursache für den Einsturz angeführt.



> *4. What caused the fires in WTC 7?*
> 
> Debris from the collapse of WTC 1, which was 370 feet to the south,  ignited fires on at least 10 floors in the building at its south and  west faces.*However, only the fires on some of the lower floors—7  through 9 and 11 through 13—burned out of control.* These lower-floor  fires—which spread and grew because the water supply to the automatic  sprinkler system for these floors had failed—were similar to building  fires experienced in other tall buildings. The primary and backup water  supply to the sprinkler systems for the lower floors relied on the  city's water supply, whose lines were damaged by the collapse of WTC 1  and WTC 2. These uncontrolled lower-floor fires eventually spread to the  northeast part of WTC 7, where the building's collapse began.





> Du solltest etwas kritischer werden und den massiv lügenden und manipulierenden
> VT'lern nicht jeden Schlunz glauben.



Bald kommst du  wieder mit deiner Verschwörungstheorie es haben kleine grüne Männchen  die Videos schneller gedreht, damit das Gebäude in Freefall Acceleration  einstürzt.
Tipp: NIST misst es selbst, aber erst *nach *öffentlichem Druck.



> Auch in diesem Strang habe ich mehrfach auf diesen eindeutige Fakt hingewiesen.



Ja,  dass mit Artikeln, Videomaterial etc.. auch Geld verdient wird und man  das nicht aus Luft und Liebe alles machen kann, ist in unserem  kapitalistischem System wirklich ein wahnsinniges Argument.
Zumal diese ganze Organisation aus 3000 Ingenieuren eine non Profit Organisation ist.



> Was z.B. hat ein Video, was einen Jet gegen
> eine mehrere Meter dicke Stahlbetonwand zeigt mit einer Glasfassade zu tun? Das
> ist halt typische VT'ler "Logik"



Hier gehts um WTC 7 und  nicht um deinen Versuch die klaren Argumente durch schwachsinnige VT`s  ala Alex Jones zu substituieren um weiter auf dem Dampfer fahren zu  können.
Du hast nicht ein einziges Argument je zu den Kritikpunkten  an dem NIST Bericht gefunden ganz einfach weil die Kritik sachgerecht  und kompetent ist.
Umsonst müsste man nicht die Ergebnisse unter Verschluss halten, also hör doch endlich damit auf mit Absicht die Menschen zu täuschen, nur das dein Weltbild weiter erhalten bleibt.

Ich frage mich immernoch wie du mit deinen Studenten den Bericht durchgerechnet haben willst, wenn die Daten unter Verschluss gehalten werden. Magic?
Ich glaube du hast nicht ansatzweise etwas mit wissenschaftlicher Arbeit am Hut, denn dann würdest du zu aller erst kritisieren, dass NIST ihre Daten trotz Information Act nicht offenlegt.




Poulton schrieb:


> Als Quelle zu dieser Äußerung finde ich nur eine österreichische Neonazi-Seite.



Die Quelle dieser Äußerung bin ich und das hat auch wenig mit dem Thread Thema zu tun, gechweige denn mit irgendwelchen Nazis.
Dass man die Gewalttaten der USA mit denen von Hitler messen kann, ist nun nix neues. (Atombomben auf Hiroshima und Nagasaki zum Bleistift) Bestimmt kommen bald noch einige dazu.
Vor allem weil man sich eigentlich darauf geeinigt hat dass illegale Kriege nicht mehr geführt werden dürfen.
Es gibt sowas wie eine UN-Charta, die gabs damals nicht, aber seit 1945 gibt es sie und die USA sind das Land das vorrangig völlig darauf pfeift.
Genauso pfeifen sie auf den internationalen Gerichtshof.

US Has Killed More Than 20 Million People in 37 “Victim Nations” Since World War II | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Sicher, der Vergleich mag zugespitzt sein, allerdings beziehe ich mich nicht auf die Motive, sondern auf die getöten Menschen.
Und da ist die USA nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg einsamer Rekordhalter.


> Wer sowas bringt hat einen Ehrenplatz auf meiner Ignore-Liste.



Na endlich, dann hat der Trigger ja funktioniert und du hast eine Schublade gefunden.
Ups, ja dann warens halt 20 Millionen.


Die Haltung der USA zum Internationalen Strafgerichtshof in Den Haag (Archiv)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das mit den Tanks ist lediglich eine Spekulation)


Nein, die Existenz und deren Brand ist Realität, was erzählst Du hier?


----------



## Grestorn (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Gebt es auf. Man kann ihn nicht bekehren. Kein Argument kommt an, das wird er auch nicht zulassen, denn das würde sein Weltbild erschüttern. 

So ist das nun mal mit religiösem Eifer.


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, die Existenz und deren Brand ist Realität, was erzählst Du hier?



Lies erstmal den NIST Bericht und behaupte nicht so einen Blödsinn. Niemand führt dort diese Tanks als ursache für den Zusammensturz an.
Das wüsstest du auch wenn du ihn gelesen hättest.
Das Gebäude bricht laut NIST auf Etagen ein die angeblich deutlich weiter oben liegen sollen. Ca Etage 10.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und unten rechts auch noch in Freefall Acceleration, beginnend im Erdgeschoss. Schon toll was Feuer so alles kann.
Ich meld mich jetzt als Sprengmeister an und geh nach dem Vorbild von WTC 7, also ein paar Bürobrände legen und die tragenden Säulen leicht erhitzen und schon klappt das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die relevante Stelle ist zwischen Floor 7 und 14, angeblich.
Gebrannt haben deine Dieseltanks laut NIST nicht im Erdgeschoss.

Siehe:

http://ws680.nist.gov/publication/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861611

9.2.3 Summary etc. pp.

"
*The Investigation Team concluded that possible diesel fuel fires on the 5
*
*th*
* or 6 thfloors were not likely to 
*
*have been significant contributors to the eventual*
* collapse of the building.*  The worst-case scenarios 
associated with ruptured fuel lines generated fires that
 could not be sustained long enough, or generated 
too little heat, to raise the temperatures of the steel and concrete structure to the point of significant loss of 
strength or stiffness, or these fires would have e
xhausted smoke from the exhaust louvers.  No such 
emanation was observed. "





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Verformung die man hier in der Simulation sieht, tritt in der Realität nirgends auf.

Das einzige was man sehen kann, ist dass es in der Mitte einen Knick gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verformungen aus der Simulation treten jedoch außer dem Knick in der Mitte nie auf.



> _"[...] The 6,000-gallon tank was positioned about 15 feet above the ground  floor _



15 Feet above the Ground Floor? Ist das Etage 5 bis 6? Bissl hoch für deine so schlimmen Dieseltanks.

Tipp: Es geht um Die Feuer zwischen 7 und 13 Stock. Nicht um die Dieseltanks. Siehe Bericht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

 

Hast Du überhaupt den Bericht verstanden? Es geht um Feuer, Temperaturen, verringerte Festigkeit, Wärmespannungen, Beschädigung durch äußere Einflüsse und in Folge versagende Stahlstrukturen. Auf welche Primärliteratur wird explizit verwiesen? Genau, auf die Dieselmengen der Notstromaggegate. Es ist ein Teil der Ursache der Feuer, aber für sich alleine nicht ausreichend als Erklärung

Grill, R. A., and D. A. Johnson. 2005. 
Federal Building and Fire Safety Investigation of the WorldTrade Center Disaster: *
Design, Installation, and Operation of Fuel System for Emergency Power inWorld Trade Center 7

As background information, the three systems contained two 12,000 gallon  fuel tanks, and two 6,000 gallon tanks beneath the building's loading  docks, and a single 6,000 gallon tank on the 1st floor. In addition one  system used a 275 gallon tank on the 5th floor, a 275 gallon tank on the  8th floor, and a 50 gallon tank on the 9th floor. Another system used a  275 gallon day tank on the 7th floor.*
_Quelle: _http://ws680.nist.gov/publication/get_pdf.cfm?pub_id=861612

Welchen Teil des Berichtes zweifelst Du an?  Verschwubel nicht weiter, sondern erkläre, wo Berechnungsfehler vorliegen. Ich kenne die FEM Brerechnungen teilweise, wir hatten bei uns im Institut ein paar Berechnungsaufträge dazu. Was haben wir an welcher Stelle falsch gemacht? Welche Annahme ist falsch, oder welche Elemente bilden die Realität zu ungenau ab? Weißt Du überhaupt, was FEM ist?

Welche dieser Zusammenfassenden Ursachen sind Deiner Meinung nach falsch:

*What caused the fires in WTC 7?
*_Debris from the collapse of WTC 1, which was 370 feet to the south,  ignited fires on at least 10 floors in the building at its south and  west faces. However, only the fires on some of the lower floors-7  through 9 and 11 through 13-burned out of control. These lower-floor  fires-which spread and grew because the water supply to the automatic  sprinkler system for these floors had failed-were similar to building  fires experienced in other tall buildings. The primary and backup water  supply to the sprinkler systems for the lower floors relied on the  city's water supply, whose lines were damaged by the collapse of WTC 1  and WTC 2. These uncontrolled lower-floor fires eventually spread to the  northeast part of WTC 7, where the building's collapse began.__Quelle:_ Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation | NIST


----------



## Nightslaver (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt den Bericht verstanden? ...



Die Frage ist eigentlich ob er ihn inzwischen überhaupt gelesen hat, oder ob die Aussage wieder nur auf irgendeiner seiner VT'ler Quellen beruht. Weil der komplette NIST-Bericht bereits vor unzähligen Seiten mehrmals verlinkt wurde und ich meine mich noch erinnern zu können das er da noch meinte er müsse ihn nicht lesen um zu wissen das der Bericht falsch sei.


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt den Bericht verstanden? Es geht um Feuer, Temperaturen, verringerte Festigkeit, Wärmespannungen, Beschädigung durch äußere Einflüsse und in Folge versagende Stahlstrukturen. Auf welche Primärliteratur wird explizit verwiesen? Genau, auf die Dieselmengen der Notstromaggegate. Es ist ein Teil der Ursache der Feuer, aber für sich alleine nicht ausreichend als Erklärung



Ja mir ist schon klar um was es geht, um die angeblich riesiegen Dieseltanks und die unglaublich heißen Feuer in den Stockwerken.
Das ist ausgedachter Humbug.

Erstens brannten die riesigen Dieseltanks im Erdgeschoss nicht! Weil NIST das gar nicht anführt und du das die ganze Zeit immerwieder behauptest es haben riesiege Dieseltanks gebrannt und alles wäre ja so klar.
Dass in den höheren Stockwerken kleinere Anlagen waren, mit wenig Diesel weiß ich auch, die Feuer sind aber so gering, dass sie quasi irrelevant sind.
Die einzigen relevanten Diesel Anlagen waren im 8ten, 7ten und im 9ten Stockwerk und das brannte schnell aus.
Die Feuer wurden von der Büroeinrichtung genährt und nicht von dm Diesel!!!

Ich empfehle dir mal die Fotos anzusehen wo und wie stark es da so gebrannt hat, das war ja ein Inferno sondersgleichen.



> Welche dieser Zusammenfassenden Ursachen sind Deiner Meinung nach falsch:



Schau doch die Kritik der Egineers und Architects for 9/11 Truth an, die schon x mal aufgeführt wurde wo die Intensität des Feuers kritisiert wird.
Soll wegen 300 Gallonen Diesel (wo man nicht mal weiß ob es überhaupt soviel waren) ein Gebäude in Freifallgeschwindigkeit einstürzen? Beginnend am Erdgeschoss wo nachweislich bis zur 7ten Etage eh nix gebrannt hat?
Die Hitze wurde künstlich aufgeblasen, damit man einen Einsturz in Freifallgeschwindigkeit hinrotzen kann.

Wenn die großen Dieseltanks im Erdgeschoss gebrannt hätten, dann hätte man schon eher einen solchen Einsturz erwarten können, aber auch nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit, sondern wesentlich langsamer.

Außerdem kapierst du immernoch nicht, dass der Bericht zum Großteil unter Verschluss gehalten wird und die Simulation des Einsturzes unvollständig ist*.

*Laut Zeugenberichten ist es beginnend am Erdgeschoss eingestürzt, nicht zwischen dem 7 und 14 Stockwerk.
Und im Erdgeschoss brannte bis zum 7 Stock hin sogut wie nichts, siehe NIST. Trotzdem erfolgte der Einsturz am beginnend im Ergeschoss.
Schau doch mal den Bericht hier, da wird das deutlich gemacht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MNwQM5EYyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


NISt sagt: "Das WTC 7 ist aufgrund von Feuer eingestürzt, welche durch die Büroeinrichtung genährt wurden, es ist nicht durch Sprengstoff oder brennendes Öl eingestürzt"

Wie oft muss man noch klarstellen, dass sich NIST nirgendwo auf die brennenden Dieseltanks bezieht?
In deinem Zitat steht nur etwas von "Backgroundinformation" keineswegs etwas davon dass dies den Einsturz auslöste.
Langsam nervts aber wirklich.

NIST sagt auf der Pressekonferrenz klar und deutlich dass die Feuer von der Büroeinrichtung am brennen gehalten wurden und nicht von Dieseltanks.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tmG2iEzM8TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 0:50.
Zeig mir mal im NIST Bericht wo man sich konkret auf diese Dieseltanks bezieht, die das Feuer anheizten. Ich sehe das nirgendwo.
Es gibt nur diese "Backgroundinformation". NIST bezieht sich nigends auf eine Einsturzursache wegen der Dieseltanks, der sagt nämlich genau das Gegenteil von dem was du propagierst.

*"Id did not collapse from explosions or fuel oil due fires."

*


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eigentlich ob er ihn inzwischen  überhaupt gelesen hat, oder ob die Aussage wieder nur auf irgendeiner  seiner VT'ler Quellen beruht. Weil der komplette NIST-Bericht bereits  vor unzähligen Seiten mehrmals verlinkt wurde und ich meine mich noch  erinnern zu können das er da noch meinte er müsse ihn nicht lesen um zu  wissen das der Bericht falsch sei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du  hast den NISt Bericht genausowenig komplett gelesen wie interessierter  User, ansonsten würden dir nämlich mehrere Dinge klar werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber  die kognitive Dissonanz beginnt langsam zu schwinden, irgendwann knickt  interessierter_user mit seinem halbwissen- Unfug schon noch ein.
Aber es ist ihm bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen dass diese angeblichen Ölbrände nicht die Feuer am laufen hielten, sondern die Büroeinrichtung.
Und so ein Bürobrand ist halt schon fatal und lässt ganze Gebäud in Sekunden einstürzen.
Ich mein das kennt man ja quasi von allen anderen Großbränden die 24h lang wüten, wie die Gebäude dann in Freifall einstürzen.



> Ich kenne die FEM Brerechnungen teilweise, wir hatten bei uns im Institut ein paar Berechnungsaufträge dazu.



Achso, letztes mal hieß es noch du hättest das alles mit deinen Studenten durchgerechnet, jetzt kennst du die FEM Berechnungen teilweise.
Wird ja immer interessanter was du vom Stapel lässt, oder soll ich deine alten behaupungen nochmal hervorziehen?


----------



## raffa69 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich lese den Thread seit Anfang an. Uns ich finde es absolut faszinierend, dass man auf eine einfache Frage 16000 Zeichen lange Antwort geben kann und die Frage trotz dieser 16000 Zeichen nicht beantwortet.
Und das immer wieder.
F-A-S-Z-I-N-I-E-R-E-N-D

Gesendet von meinem SM-T815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



raffa69 schrieb:


> Ich lese den Thread seit Anfang an. Uns ich finde es absolut faszinierend, dass man auf eine einfache Frage 16000 Zeichen lange Antwort geben kann und die Frage trotz dieser 16000 Zeichen nicht beantwortet.
> Und das immer wieder.



Um was geht es denn konkret?
Du kapierst doch gar nicht was die Knackpunkte im WTC 7 Bericht sind und weswegen er ein Haufen voller Müll ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf welche Primärliteratur wird  explizit verwiesen? Genau, auf die Dieselmengen der Notstromaggegate.



Du behauptest seit Anfang des Threads unentwegt der  Einsturz sei klar auf die Dieselaggregate zurückzuführen und deswegen  sei alles klar. (Natürlich auf die großen im Erdgeschoss, die zu 100%  nie gebrannt haben)
Du gibs vor den NIST bericht verstanden zu haben, ihn mit deinen Studenten nadchgerechnet zu haben und was ich noch nicht alles.
Aber  es ist dir nicht mal klar das NIST nirgends auf diese Dieselaggregate  und den enhtaltenen Diesel als Einsturzursache  verweist, sondern genau  das Gegenteil tut und das Büromaterial als Brandbeschleuniger  identifizierte.
Das kannst du gerne nachlesen oder dir in der  Pressekonferenz des NIST anhören, aber hör endlich mal damit auf Dinge  aus dem Zusammenhang zu reißen.



> *Did fuel oil systems in WTC 7 contribute to its collapse?*
> 
> *No*. The building had three separate emergency power systems, all of  which ran on diesel fuel. The worst-case scenarios associated with fires  being fed by ruptured fuel lines-or from fuel stored in day tanks on  the lower floors-could not have been sustained long enough, could not  have generated sufficient heat to weaken critical interior columns,  *and/or would have produced large amounts of visible smoke from the lower  floors, which were not observed.
> *



Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation | NIST


Du zitierst nur einen Teil um weiter auf deiner Anfangsbehauptung in dieem Thread rumreiten zu können.
Ist falsch, lies den kompletten Text!

"
*Did fuel oil systems in WTC 7 contribute to its collapse?*

No. The building had three separate emergency power systems, all of  which ran on diesel fuel. The worst-case scenarios associated with fires  being fed by ruptured fuel lines-or from fuel stored in day tanks on  the lower floors-could not have been sustained long enough, could not  have generated sufficient heat to weaken critical interior columns,  and/or would have produced large amounts of visible smoke from the lower  floors, which were not observed.



			
				Dein Schnipsel schrieb:
			
		

> As background information, the three systems contained two 12,000  gallon fuel tanks, and two 6,000 gallon tanks beneath the building's  loading docks, and a single 6,000 gallon tank on the 1st floor. In  addition one system used a 275 gallon tank on the 5th floor, a 275  gallon tank on the 8th floor, and a 50 gallon tank on the 9th floor.  Another system used a 275 gallon day tank on the 7th floor.


 *Several months after the WTC 7 collapse, a contractor recovered an  estimated 23,000 gallons of fuel from these tanks.* NIST estimated that  the unaccounted fuel totaled 1,000 ±1,000 gallons of fuel (in other  words, somewhere between 0 and 2,000 gallons, *with 1,000 gallons the  most likely figure). *The fate of the fuel in the day tanks was unknown,  so NIST assumed the worst-case scenario, namely that they were full on  Sept. 11, 2001. The fate of the fuel of two 6,000 gallon tanks was also  unknown. Therefore, NIST also assumed the worst-case scenario for these  tanks, namely that all of the fuel would have been available to feed  fires either at ground level or on the 5th floor.


Hmm.. 12000+6000+6000+275+275+50+275 = 24.875. Gallonen wovon 23000 gefunden wurden.
Wo ist denn dein Dieselbrand hingekommen du Schwätzer, hat sich wohl wie NISt auch bestätigt in keinem Bereich irgendeiner Relevanz abgespielt.
Ein Bruchteil dessen was in einem Flugzeug an brennbarem Kerosin vorhanden ist, kann auch sein dass es nicht mal 100 Gallonen waren die da gebrannt haben.

Alles nur unter der Annahme dass die Tanks voll waren.


----------



## raffa69 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Um was geht es denn konkret?
> Du kapierst doch gar nicht was die Knackpunkte im WTC 7 Bericht sind und weswegen er ein Haufen voller Müll ist.



Meinst Du den Bericht, den Du nicht gelesen hast?

Ich hab Deine Ergüsse auch nicht gelesen, weiss aber (genau wie Du), dass sie voller Knackpunkte sind, weswegen sie ein Haufen voller Müll sind


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



raffa69 schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Bericht, den Du nicht gelesen hast?



Ich hab den kompletten Bericht gelesen, deshalb weiß ich auch dass ein Dieselbrand keine Rolle spielte, da man 23000 Gallonen später wieder aufsammelte.
Und dadurch nur Bürobrände die Grundlage für den Einsturz sind, genauso wie es auch NIST im NIST Bericht und auf der Pressekonferenz herausstreicht.



> Ich hab Deine Ergüsse auch nicht gelesen,



Musst du doch auch nicht.



> weiss aber (genau wie Du), dass sie voller Knackpunkte sind, weswegen sie ein Haufen voller Müll sind



Na dann erzähl mal wo, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Jedes Feuer spielt eine Rolle. Denn Feuer kann sich ausbreiten und sei es nur als Schwelbrand. Und selbst Schwelbrände entwickeln genug Temperatur um einem Gebäude gefährlich zu werden. Wär dem nicht so, bräuchten wir keine Feuerwehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ....Und so ein Bürobrand ist halt schon fatal und lässt ganze Gebäud in Sekunden einstürzen?


Das ist also Dein Gegenargument? Ein Smilie? An welcher Stelle der Berechnung reichen die Feuer  und die äußeren Beschädigungen nicht. Zum Diesel wurde im Bericht geschrieben, dass es keine eindeutigen Beweise gibt und für die Simulation ohne die zusätzliche Energie der Einsturz nachvollziebar ist. Ich kenne aber andere Berechnungen, die den Diesel mit einbezogen.

Noch einmal, seit 64 Seiten ist die Frage offen: *Welche Stelle im Berichtesist ist für Dich nicht stimmig? *Und bitte zeige keine Videos. Beschreibe mit Deinen Worten, was und warum nicht stimmt. Und dann belege diese Einschätzung wissenschaftlich oder mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ...Achso, letztes mal hieß es noch du hättest das alles mit deinen  Studenten durchgerechnet, jetzt kennst du die FEM Berechnungen  teilweise.
> Wird ja immer interessanter was du vom Stapel lässt, oder soll ich deine alten behaupungen nochmal hervorziehen?


Und wo ist der Widerspruch? Zum einen gab es Anfragen zu bestimmten Teilproblemen, insbesondere Sprödbruchverhalten unter drei dimensionalem Spannungszustand, der schwer zu simulieren ist, zum anderen haben wir selber mittels Studienarbeiten grob das Gesamtverhalten überschlagen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du behauptest seit Anfang des Threads unentwegt  der  Einsturz sei klar auf die Dieselaggregate zurückzuführen und  deswegen  sei alles klar.


Laut unseren groben Überschlägen hätten die Dieselmengen gereicht, wir hatten nicht alle Daten. Und jetzt? Es bedarf keiner Sprengung, das ist absoluter Humbug. 
Es reichen selbst die Feuer im Büro sowie die äußeren Beschädigungen, um komplett ohne Kühlung, denn die Sprinkleranlage war abgeschaltet,genug Beschädigungen durch reihenweise sich öffnende Verbindungen zwischen Hauptträgern und Zwischendecken zu bekommen. Das ist im Bericht transparent beschrieben. Nachvollzielbar mit Angaben zu den getroffenen Annahmen und den verwendeten Modellen. Es ist und bleibt ungenau, es bleibt eine Simulation, in der Summe ist sie schlüssig



raffa69 schrieb:


> Ich lese den Thread seit Anfang an. Uns ich finde  es absolut faszinierend, dass man auf eine einfache Frage 16000 Zeichen  lange Antwort geben kann und die Frage trotz dieser 16000 Zeichen nicht  beantwortet.
> Und das immer wieder.
> F-A-S-Z-I-N-I-E-R-E-N-D


Nein, es ist nicht faszinierend, es ist absolut penetrant und zeigt, woran Verschwörungstheorien kranken. Es werden allgemeine Aussagen genutzt, um spezielle Probleme zu beschreiben. Das ist ungefähr das Niveau von Hexenprüfungen? "Kalte Ente schwimmt, wenn die Frau nicht untergeht, ist sie eine Hexe!" Was soll man zu solchen Argumenten sagen?


----------



## hoffgang (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht faszinierend, es ist absolut penetrant und zeigt, woran Verschwörungstheorien kranken. Es werden allgemeine Aussagen genutzt, um spezielle Probleme zu beschreiben. Das ist ungefähr das Niveau von Hexenprüfungen? "Kalte Ente schwimmt, wenn die Frau nicht untergeht, ist sie eine Hexe!" Was soll man zu solchen Argumenten sagen?



Es zeigt erschreckenderweise was wir uns nicht vorstellen können, was dann aber trotzdem passiert.
Du hast die "Gläubigen" die einfach verbreiten was andere Ihnen zur Verfügung stellen. Reicht ja wenn nur 10% derer die das lesen anfangen selbst Fragen zu stellen / die politische Ordnung zu hinterfragen. Schon hast du ein generelles Mistrauen gegenüber Institutionen.

Dazu kommt das Bedürfnis einer Sozialen Gruppe anzugehören (geht darum deren Normen und Werte zu teilen, nicht gemeinsam in die Disko zu gehen). Problematisch hierbei, die eigene Gruppe wird überhöht um andere abzuwerten, das stärkt das eigene Selbstwertgefühl.
Was bedeutet das konkret für Verschwörungstheoretiker: Die Aussage / Annahme man selbst habe "es verstanden" während der Rest in Dummheit und Ignoranz vor sich hinlebt, man selbst habe Zugriff auf "Insiderinformationen" oder "Die Wahrheit" während der Rest bei den Mainstream Massenmedien belogen wird. 
Daraus leiten sich dann neue Bedürfnisse ab z.b. Massenmedien zu meiden, bzw. an allem zu zweifeln was dort verbreitet wird.

Oder kurz gesagt: VT ist ganz viel Bauernfängerei bei der Einzelne davon profitieren dass viele Menschen das Bedürfnis haben sich abzugrenzen, einzigartig zu fühlen und somit konsumieren. Die einzigen die wirklich was von VT haben sind die Betreiber der Websites oder diejenigen die Aufmerksamkeit erzeugen durch provokante Theorien. Schau ich mir nurmal Alex Jones an der mit wirklich dämlichen YT Videos bekannt wurde. Auf seiner Website gibts einen Store, dort alles was man so braucht. Er spricht nicht nur VTler sondern auch Prepper an und verkauft dort jeden Scheiss den man sich denken kann. Na, wer wird Millionär.
Aber ist das alles? Nein. Leider nicht. In den USA hat man es geschafft mit dieser Art Kritik einen (un)dressierten Affen ins Präsidentenamt zu hieven.

Dabei geht es garnicht darum zu diskreditieren dass unabhängige Untersuchungen zu 9/11 gefordert wurden. Das Problem der VT ist die Art und Weise wie Information verbreitet wird. Sehr aggressiv & immer mit Deutungshoheit. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel sind die angeblichen CBRN Särge am Flughafen Atlanta, das KANN nur auf eine Attacke mit Massenvernichtungswaffen in den USA hindeuten, jede andere Interpretation ist automatisch das ignorieren der Wahrheit. Und nu? Ergebnis & Siegerehrung: Wer kritisch ist und das sollte jeder von uns sein, wird sich fragen warum VT so oft falsch lag. Soviele Anzeichen für das Ende der Welt, Terror & ähnliches und es ist nicht eingetreten. Warum sollten diese Seiten jetzt ausgerechnet bei 9/11 richtig liegen? Aber das ist egal, denn den offiziellen Medien wird nichts geglaubt während alternative Portale nicht mit demselben kritischen Blick hinterfragt werden. Hier kommt die Gruppe wieder zum tragen. Teile ich die Werte & Normen einer Gruppe ist es wahrscheinlicher dass Information die aus dieser Gruppe kommt ungefiltert verarbeitet wird. (Siehe Fussballfans, bestes Beispiel für Gruppen & Ihre Dynamiken) Das betrifft jede politische Strömung, egal ob links oder rechts. G20 in Hamburg? Linke Portale sehen das anders als die Medien. Charlotteville? Rechte Portale, anderer Blickwinkel als die Medien. 


Zurück zu Alex Jones, hier findet man mittlerweile, neben immer noch spärlich auftauchenden 9/11 Themen das Gedankengut der Alt Right & eine klare Positionierung im rechten Spektrum.
Der Mann hat hieraus ein Geschäftsmodell gemacht, eine Website die genau jene Informationen liefert die ins Weltbild dieser Bewegung passt, wird von dieser konsumiert weil sie das eigene Bedürfnis befriedigt. Und da ist sie, die große Gefahr von VT.
Menschen werden von Neuem, von Interessanten, von bizarrem angezogen. All das liefert VT indem es bestehende Ordnung angreift und sich abseits positioniert. Wie verlockend ist es zu Glauben 9/11 sei ein Inside Job, wie aufregend zu glauben es gibt eine Verschwörung zur Neuordnung der Welt (und man selbst ist informiert während all die Drohnen keine Ahnung haben...), wie einfach ist es heute bei dem Überangebot an Information mit Fake News oder zumindest "not 100% correct News" Leser und Interessenten zu gewinnen. Erst lockt man mit Aufregung, dann pumpt man Ideologie im selben Kanal hinterher.

Geld & Macht. Nur darum gehts. Wer VT nicht denselben kritischen Fragen unterzieht wie offiziellen Medien der verbreitet nur unreflektierte Aussagen und dient einer Sache die er selbst garnichtmehr wahrnimmt.
Denn es geht den Alex Jones, den Breitbarts, den KenFMs dieser Welt doch garnicht darum dass Wahrheit gefunden wird, es geht darum dass der Zug weiterfährt. Wo sind die Verfechter der Wahrheit bei 9/11? Das Thema nimmt immer weiter ab, Stichwort Totes Pferd. Wurde etwas aufgeklärt, etwas gelöst? Nein. Aber die Akteure und ihre Plattformen, die gibt es noch. Es wurden millionenmal die Frage gestellt, wer profitiert von 9/11, wo ist das Geld hin, Kriegsgrund Afghanistan.

Nur die Frage, wer profitiert von der Story "9/11 is an inside Job", die wird nicht diskutiert.

Weil die Antwort nicht ins Weltbild passt. Und genau deswegen ist die Diskussion in einem solchen Thema, egal wie lange das Ereignis her, so wichtig. Damit Leser, welche diese Thematik noch nicht kennen, merken dass es 2 Seiten gibt und nicht nur die eine die so anziehend und geheimnisvoll erscheint.
Kenn ich die Antwort zur Frage des WT7? Nein. Maße ich mir auch nicht an. Nur kenn ich die Antwort auf die Frage, wer profitiert von der Diskussion darüber.


----------



## JePe (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Koennte ein schoenes Schlusswort sein. Aber ach ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



JePe schrieb:


> Koennte ein schoenes Schlusswort sein. Aber ach ...


Es ist ein wunderschöner Text von*hoffgang*, in sich stimmig und voller Hoffnung. Die, die es erreichen sollten, werden es nicht lesen, die, die es erreicht wissen es oder sind verbohrt genug, um in ihrer engstirnigen Welt zu bleiben. Es ist leider ein sehr allgemeiner soziologisch psychologischer Rundumschlag, der wenig zu konkreten Fragen einer bestimmten Verschwörungstheorie bringt. Denn wir müssen bei der Bewerung und Interpretation zwei Ebenen unterscheiden. Die rein naturwissenschaftliche Ebene (_"Stahl schmilzt nicht im Feuer",_ _"Durch den Van Allen Gürtel kann kein Menschen fliegen"_, ...) ist immer sehr leicht mit vorhandenem Wissen zu widerlegen. Schwieriger wird es beim Verhalten von Menschen, deren Motiven und Entscheidungen etc. Da gibt es in der Tat viel Spielraum und viel sonderbares.

Insgesamt bereitet mir die Entwicklung etwas Sorge. Nach einer sehr technikgläubigen Phase, in der Radium gegen alles geschluckt wurde, in der Menschen ohne um die Folgen zu wissen, massiven Strahlendosen ausgesetzt wurden (Röntgen, Krebsbehandlungen), in der Kernkraftwerke mit dem Vermerk genehmigt wurden _"in vierzig Jahren gibt es Techniken zur Zerlegung und Endlagerung",_ kamen wir aber ca. 1980 in eine tendenziell technikfeindliche Welt. Die menschenverblödende Esoterik verbreitete sich und es kamen allerlei hanebüchene Verschwörungstheorien auf. Der Mittelweg fehlt mir, die kritische Sicht mit fundiertem Hintergrundwissen. Aber heute meint jeder Hinz und Kunz zu meinen, physikalische Zusammenhänge zu verstehen und daraus wilde Schlüsse ziehen zu können. Da zusammen mit einer Lernunfähigkeit und Beratungsresistenz führt genau zu den Auswüchsen, die wir in der Gesellschaft erleben.


----------



## Schaffe89 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Jedes Feuer spielt eine Rolle. Denn Feuer kann sich ausbreiten und sei es nur als Schwelbrand. Und selbst Schwelbrände entwickeln genug Temperatur um einem Gebäude gefährlich zu werden. Wär dem nicht so, bräuchten wir keine Feuerwehr.



Sicher kann ein Brand einem Gebäude gefährlich werden das ist überhaupt kein Thema, nur die Art des Zusammensturzes und wo der Zusammensturz beginnt ist entscheidend
Und der beginnt laut Augenzeugenberichten im Erdgeschoss, nicht auf dem 7 bis 14 Stockwerk.
Genausowenig ist die NIST Simulation korrekt (Abbildungen und die unvollständige Einsturzsimulation sind absurd und widersprechen den später schienenen Videoaufnahmen)
Eine Verformung der Außenfassaden existiert nicht wie in der NIST Simulation.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Eine Verformung der Außenfassaden existiert nicht wie in der NIST Simulation.


FEM Berechnungen zeigen unter anderem Dehnungen und Spannungen. Die Bilder im Bericht sind natürlich zur besseren Darstellung nicht Massstabsgetreu, sonst würde man nichts sehen. Es geht darum, dass Befestigungen abgescherrten, weil Schubspannungen zu groß wurden. Welches Bild mit welcher Verformung meinst Du? Nenne einfach Die Bildnummer des Berichtes und wir erklären Dir, was dargestellt wurde. Und ja, keine Simulation beschreibt reale Prozesse zu 100% korrekt. Dafür gibt es zuviele Vereinfachungen. Wo genau ist Dein Problem?


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist also Dein Gegenargument? Ein Smilie?



Deine Behauptung es sei ein Dieselbrand gewesen ist falsch. Diesen stützt nicht mal der NIST Bericht, wie ich schon seit Seite 1 hier sage.
Es waren Bürofeuer, erhitzt durch die Büroeinrichtung. Diesel spielte sehr wahrscheinlich gar keine Rolle, da die Dieselbehälter unter Umständen gar nicht voll aufgefüllt gewesen sind.
Die Berechnungen wieviel Diesel vorhanden war sind Worst-Case Berechnungen und selbst da kommt auf maximal 1000 Gallonen.
Genau deswegen hast du auch nur einen Schnipsel des Textes zitiert. Am Wahrscheinlichsten ist, dass gar kein Diesel gebrannt hat, ansonsten hätten sich die Feuer wesentlich schneller ausgebreitet und es hätte sich der dafür charekteristischer Rauch gebildet.



> Noch einmal, seit 64 Seiten ist die Frage offen: *Welche Stelle im Berichtesist ist für Dich nicht stimmig? *Und  bitte zeige keine Videos. Beschreibe mit Deinen Worten, was und warum  nicht stimmt. Und dann belege diese Einschätzung wissenschaftlich oder  mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen



Welche Stellen im Bericht nicht stimmig sind? Das wurde schon x mal verlinkt und du wurdest gebeten darauf einzugehen.
Aber die Überlegungen und Kritik von Physikern und Ingenieuren am NIST Bericht ist ja nicht wissenschaftlich genug.
Es gibt bis heute nicht einmal die Möglichkeit die 3370 Datenfiles des Berichts von unabhängiger Seite einzusehen, mit der Begründung es wäre die öffentliche Sicherheit dadurch gefährdet.



> Und wo ist der Widerspruch?



Alles was du hier schreibst ist ein Widerspruch in sich. Am lächerlichsten ist deine Behauptung mit dem Dieselbrand und dass du von dem Unsinn angeblich Ahnung hättest.
Du versteckst dich seit Beginn des Threads völlig hinter deiner angebl. fachlichen Rhetorik.
Jeder Physiker weiß dass ein Gebäudeeinsturz durch Feuer nicht  symmetrisch im Freien Fall stattfindet.
Deshalb gibt der NISt Bericht auch das komplette Simulationsvideo nicht frei, weil das Video so starke Verformungen zeigen würde (wie die Bilder auch im Bericht zeigen) die in der Realität bei einer Gebäudesprengung einfach nicht auftreten.

Das Problem ist dass die Verformungen von WTC 7 ind er Realität nicht auftreten und dass du das nicht sehen willst, mhm weiß ich nicht woran das liegt.



> Zum einen gab es Anfragen zu bestimmten Teilproblemen, insbesondere  Sprödbruchverhalten unter drei dimensionalem Spannungszustand, der  schwer zu simulieren ist, zum anderen haben wir selber mittels  Studienarbeiten grob das Gesamtverhalten überschlagen.



Dann erklär doch mal warum NIST in ihrem Bericht massive Verformungen des Gebäudes simuliert und abbildet, wenn diese in der Realität nicht stattfinden.

Das ist die angebliche Verformung noch vor dem Zusammensturz des Gebäudes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erkläre doch mal die massive Diskrepanz des Simulationsmodells des Einsturzes und der Realität.
Du müsstest das doch mit deiner angeblichen fachlichen Kompetenz können. 



> Laut unseren groben Überschlägen hätten die Dieselmengen gereicht, wir hatten nicht alle Daten.



Jetzt sind wir also nur noch bei groben Überschlägen, okay. Aber den NIST Bericht haste ja angeblich gelesen, der einen Dieselbrand als Ursache klar ausschließt.
Und NIST hat natürlich im Jahre 2008 an euch den Auftrag vergeben da was zu berechnen, ich lach mich tod.
Du wusstest nicht mal dass die Dieselmengen selbst im absoluten Worst Case Fall nur ein Bruchteil dessen sind was ein Flugzeug selbst (soll ich deine Behauptungen von den lezten Seiten nochmal hervorhohlen?) wenn es schon einige hundert Kilometer geflogen ist, noch im Tank hat.



> Und jetzt? Es bedarf keiner Sprengung, das ist absoluter Humbug.



Natürlich bedarf es einer Sprengung, ansonsten fällt kein Gebäude in Freifall (2,5 sec) zusammen und danach nahe Freifall. In 7 Sekunden.Und diesen Freifall misst auch NIST in deren Bericht und kann ihn nicht simulieren.
Deshalb gibt NISt auch die Simulation nicht frei du Spezialist. Dass jemand der studiert ist bei so einfachen Zusammenhängen scheitert, ist wie schon x mal erläutert kognitive Dissonanz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


NIST misst 2,25 Sekunden eine Beschleunigung des Freien Falls ohne  und das ohne Abweichung an der Nordkante.
Lässt man eine leichte Abweichung zu liegt man bei etwa 2,5 Sekunden.
Und den Quatsch den du erzählst es liege daran, dass es ein Taschenspielertrick sei und nur eine Fassade falle mit freefall acceleration, ist genauso Blödsinn ³.
Alle Fassaden und alle Kanten fallen 2,5 Sekunden mit der Beschleunigung des freien Falles nach unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die vordere Nordfassade und sie seitliche Fassade sind in Takt. In der Simulation des NIST ist die seitliche Fassade mehrere Stockwerke eingebrochen.
Dass das nicht so ist, zeigt die Realität.
Alle Äußeren Fassaden stehen , mach mal deine Augen auf.

http://www.ae911truth.ch/25punktemitbesonderenbedenkenzudenwtc-berichtenvonnist.pdf



> Technische Stellungnahme: Das Computermodell von NIST über das WTC7 zeigt an der
> 
> Aussenseite grosse Verformungen, wie sie auch bei einem natürlichen Einsturz zu erwarten wären. Diese sind aber nicht in den Videos von dem tatsächlich erfolgten Ereignis zu
> 
> beobachten. *Es gibt keinen Ansatz in dem NISTBericht, um diese Diskrepanz zu erklären.*







> Es reichen selbst die Feuer im Büro sowie die äußeren Beschädigungen, um  komplett ohne Kühlung, denn die Sprinkleranlage war abgeschaltet,genug  Beschädigungen durch reihenweise sich öffnende Verbindungen zwischen  Hauptträgern und Zwischendecken zu bekommen.



Nein, genau das reicht eben nicht aus, da der Brand schon lange wieder dabei war auszugehen, dort wo NIST behauptet er würde weiterwüten und den entscheidenden Kollaps auslöst.
Da wiederum lässt sich auchn auf Fotos und Beobachtungen der Brände zurückführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das ist im Bericht transparent beschrieben. Nachvollzielbar mit Angaben  zu den getroffenen Annahmen und den verwendeten Modellen. Es ist und  bleibt ungenau, es bleibt eine Simulation, in der Summe ist sie  schlüssig



Da ist gar nichts transparent, da auf der 12ten Etage die Stahlträger schon lange wieder abkühlten, weil der Brand dort ausging.
Das kann man auf Fotos sehen. Zu der Ausdehnung der Feuer wie von NIST behauptet gibt es kaum Belege.
Und natürlich kann Feuer zu einem Einsturz eines Gebäudes führen, siehe Iran 2016, aber nicht symmetrisch, beginnend am Erdgeschoss und auch nicht mit frefall acceleration. 
Das sollte jedem Physiker oder Ingenieur klar sein.



> Nein, es ist nicht faszinierend, es ist absolut penetrant und zeigt, woran Verschwörungstheorien kranken.



Dein Dasein in diesem Thread krankt daran, dass du über deine Tätigkeit bezüglich Berechnungen lügst und deine These, dass ein Feuer der Dieselaggregate zum Einsturz geführt hat selbst durch NISt von Anfang an ausgeschlossen wird, ganz einfach weil fast die gesamte Menge Diesel später aufgefunden wurde und nicht klar ist ob die Dieselbehälter überhaupt komplett befüllt waren.
In der Regel waren die nicht komplett befüllt, siehe ebenfalls NIST!
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch, dass kein Diesel gebrannt hat und die Tatsache dass du das nicht wusstest, spricht ganz  klar dafür dass du dich hier nur wichtig machen willst.



> Es werden allgemeine Aussagen genutzt, um spezielle Probleme zu beschreiben. Das ist ungefähr das Niveau von Hexenprüfungen?



Nein, das wird in erster Linie von dir getan.  Du versteckst dich hinter angeblich fachmännischen Ausdrücken, behauptest du hättest das alles nachgerechnet und du bist ja per se derjeniege der sich dabei auskennt.
Davon abgesehen postest du immer wieder und unentwegt Diskreditierungsversuche auf unterstem Niveau.


----------



## Schaffe89 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Bilder im Bericht sind natürlich zur besseren Darstellung nicht Massstabsgetreu, sonst würde man nichts sehen. Es geht darum, dass Befestigungen abgescherrten, weil Schubspannungen zu groß wurden. Welches Bild mit welcher Verformung meinst Du? Nenne einfach Die Bildnummer des Berichtes und wir erklären Dir, was dargestellt wurde. Und ja, keine Simulation beschreibt reale Prozesse zu 100% korrekt.



Das ist doch wohl ein dumpfer Scherz von dir oder?
Die Bilder und um die Simulation die es ging, wurde hier schon x mal verlinkt und nur du bist nicht drauf eingegangen, sondern hast weiter deinen Off Topic Spam gepostet.
Dass die Bilder oder die Simulation eventuell nicht zu 100% maßstabsgetreu ist, ist überhaupt nicht wichtig, wichtig ist, dass die Simulationsbilder und Vieos nicht ansatzweise irgendeine Realität abbilden.

Um welche Bilder es geht? Na um die NIST Einsturzsimulation und die Bildausschnitte das Zusammensturzes.
http://www.ae911truth.ch/25punktemitbesonderenbedenkenzudenwtc-berichtenvonnist.pdf





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FuyZJl9YleY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Nenne einfach Die Bildnummer des Berichtes und wir erklären Dir, was dargestellt wurde.



Das hättest du schon 40 Seiten zuvor erklären können, woran es liegt dass die Verformungen in der Realität nicht auftreten.
Aber bitte, hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du könntest auch mal diesen Artikel lesen, dann würde der vielleicht dein Halbwissen etwas auffrischen:

Prof. Dr. David Ray Griffin: Der mysteriose Zusammenbruch des World Trade Centers Nr. 7 Warum der offizielle Abschlussbericht zum 11. September unwissenschaftlich und falsch ist | peace press


Zitat aus dem Artikel von Dr. David Ray Griffin

NIST Behauptet:
"In WTC Nr. 7 wurden keine Bolzen an den Träger montiert.
Die Deckenschienen ... zwar hatten Bolzen, aber die Träger, die die Deckenschienen trugen, hatten wiederum keine Bolzen"

Dieser Punkt war entscheidend für NISTs Antwort auf eine häufig  gestellte Frage: Warum hat Feuer den Einsturz des WTC Nr. 7 verursacht,  wenn Feuer noch nie ein Stahlrahmen-Hochhaus zum Einsturz gebracht hat,  von denen einige viel größer und länger anhaltende Feuer besaßen? Die  Antwort von NIST lautete: Die Unterschiede im Design.

 Einer dieser *entscheidenden Unterschiede, erklärte NIST wiederholt,  waren "das Fehlen von [Träger]-Bolzen, die den Seitenhalt liefern  würden.*""

"Aber dies war eine Erfindung von NISTs Seite. Woher können wir das  wissen? Alles, was wir tun müssen, ist uns den NIST-Zwischenbericht zu  WTC Nr. 7 anzusehen, der bereits im Jahr 2004 veröffentlicht wurde,  bevor es seine Theorie des Versagens der Träger entwickelt hatte.

 Dieser Bericht hatte festgestellt, *dass sowohl die Träger als auch  die Stahlschienen mit dem Deckenboden durch Bolzen verbunden waren.* [52]"

Wir haben hier, wie jeder sehen kann, völlig klar einen Fall von  Erfindung, bei der NIST einfach eine Tatsache erfunden hat, um sie den  Bedürfnissen der neuen Theorie anzupassen.
Und so geht das den ganzen Artikel hindurch.
NIST bedient sich lauter Erfindungen um ihr Computermodell zu füttern.
Und die Daten zu diesem Computermodell sind unter Verschluss.





> Aber dann, in die Augen-reibe-Passage sagte NIST: Als es seine  Computer-Simulation durchführte, instruierte es den Computer, dass nur  die Stahlträger erhitzt wurden, die Betonbodenplatten aber nicht. [54]
> So hätten sich die Stahlträger selbstverständlich ausgedehnt, während  die Bodenplatten stationär blieben und verursachten somit, dass die  Bolzen brachen und sich danach die Stahlträger wie verrückt ausdehnen  konnten und gegen Säule Nr. 79 stießen, was dann dazu führte, dass das  gesamte Gebäude zusammenbrach.




NIST ist sich selbst klar dass Stahl und Beton einen vergleichbaren Wärmeausdehnungsoeffizienten besitzen und nur wenn ich in der Simulation eines erwärme und das andere nicht, brechen die Bolzen.
Die Links die ich lieferte sind voll von diesen Begründungen und Untersuchung und Kritk, auf die du nie eingehst.

Außerdem:



> Dieser FEMA-Bericht vergrößerte in der Tat das Geheimnis aufgrund eines  Anhangs, der von drei Professoren am Worcester Polytechnic Institute  verfasst wurde. Dieser Anhang berichtete, dass ein Stück Stahl von *WTC 7  so stark geschmolzen war, dass sich riesige Löcher hineinfraßen,  wodurch es wie ein Stück Schweizer Käse aussah.* [6] James Glanz wies  darauf hin, dass die Brände in dem Gebäude nicht heiß genug gewesen sein  können, *um Stahl zu schmelzen und bezeichnete diese Entdeckung als "das  größte Mysterium, das in der Untersuchung aufgedeckt wurde."* [7]




NIST ist dafür bekannt bewusst wissenschaftlichen Betrug zu produzieren.

"evor ich auf die Details eingehe, möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es  nicht besonders überraschend wäre, wenn NIST sich an betrügerischen  Wissenschaften beteiligt. NIST ist eine Behörde des  US-Wirtschaftsministeriums. Im Laufe der Jahre als es seine World Trade  Center-Berichte schrieb, war es daher eine* Behörde der  Bush-Cheney-Regierung.* Im Jahr 2004 brachte die Union of Concerned  Scientists (Vereinigung besorgter Wissenschaftler) ein Dokument heraus,  das diese Regierung der "Verfälschung wissenschaftlicher Kenntnisse für  parteipolitische Ziele" beschuldigt. Bis zum Ende der Bush-Regierung  wurde dieses Dokument von über 15.000 Wissenschaftlern, darunter 52  Nobelpreisträgern und 63 Trägern der Nationalen Wissenschaftsmedaille  unterzeichnet. [10]"


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



> "evor ich auf die Details eingehe, möchte ich  darauf hinweisen, dass es  nicht besonders überraschend wäre, wenn NIST  sich an betrügerischen  Wissenschaften beteiligt. NIST ist eine Behörde  des  US-Wirtschaftsministeriums. Im Laufe der Jahre als es seine World  Trade  Center-Berichte schrieb, war es daher eine* Behörde der  Bush-Cheney-Regierung.* Im  Jahr 2004 brachte die Union of Concerned  Scientists (Vereinigung  besorgter Wissenschaftler) ein Dokument heraus,  das diese Regierung der  "Verfälschung wissenschaftlicher Kenntnisse für  parteipolitische  Ziele" beschuldigt. Bis zum Ende der Bush-Regierung  wurde dieses  Dokument von über 15.000 Wissenschaftlern, darunter 52   Nobelpreisträgern und 63 Trägern der Nationalen Wissenschaftsmedaille   unterzeichnet. [10]"


Welch unumstößliche Logik. Mit der gleichen Kausalkette könnte man jedem Absolventen einer US-Amerikanischen Uni  aus dieser Zeit wissenschaftlichen Betrug "nachweisen".


----------



## hoffgang (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. David Ray Griffin: Der mysteriose Zusammenbruch des World Trade Centers Nr. 7 Warum der offizielle Abschlussbericht zum 11. September unwissenschaftlich und falsch ist | peace press



Stimmt, dieser Artikel erklärt einiges. Wenn Theologen und Religionsphilosophen aktiv sind erklärt dass die Sache mit dem Glauben deutlich einfacher.
Der Artikel hat dieselben Probleme wie alle VT.

Ich pick mir nur mal die angeblichen Beweise für Sprengstoff raus.

1.) Der Artikel ist von 2009 und spricht von "Nano Thermit". Zu Anfang hat die VT davon gesprochen dass Thermit für den Einsturz des WT7 verantwortlich war. Nachdem dies widerlegt wurde kam Superthermit, was durch die Zeit zu Nanothermit wurde.
Wie belegt man jetzt Nanothermit? Durch die Hintertür.

Der Autor nimmt sich die USGS zur Hilfe und behauptet diese hätten geschmolzenes Molybdän gefunden. Schmilzt bei ~2600°C, reiner Zufall also dass Nanothermit >2700°C erreichen kann. Hiermit wird suggeriert, es kann nichts anderes gewesen sein.
Warum macht David Ray Griffin, jetzt den Handwerklichen Fehler in seinem Artikel NICHT auf den USGS Bericht in der Fußnote zu verweisen, sondern er verweist auf eine andere Veröffentlichung aus dem Bereich der VT.
Wohl weil in seiner Fußnote steht:



> Obwohl die mit dieser USGS-Studie beteiligten Wissenschaftler Molybdän entdeckten, erwähnen sie es nicht in ihrem Bericht.



Was komisch ist, denn im Fließtext heißt es:



> Eine weitere Studie wurde von der US Geological Survey (der  US-amerikanischen Geologischen Überprüfungsanstalt) durchgeführt, dessen  Zweck es war, bei der "Identifizierung der Komponenten im WTC-Staub" zu  helfen. Neben dem Auffinden von Eisenpartikeln, stellten die  Wissenschaftler, die an dieser Studie beteiligt waren, fest, dass sogar  Molybdän geschmolzen war. Dieser Befund war besonders bedeutsam, da  dieses Metall nicht schmilzt, bevor es eine Temperatur von 2623° C  (4753° F) erreicht.



Was großartig ist, denn auf diese Weise bedient man sich an der Glaubwürdigkeit des USGS, legt diesem Aussagen in den Mund und liefert gleich eine Erklärung warum im offiziellen Bericht nichts zu finden ist.
Macht aber nix. Denn Prof. Dr. David Ray Griffin verweist ja schliesslich auf Sekundärliteratur anstatt des USGS Reports, in dieser wird die Erklärung geliefert.


> Siehe „Der Mysteriöse Zusammenbruch“, Seite 44-45.


Klingt doch nicht schlecht, sind schon 2 Quellen. Information bestätigt, right? Wrong.

Amazon.com: The Mysterious Collapse of World Trade Center 7: Why the Final Official Report About 9/11 Is Unscientific and False (9781566567862): David Ray Griffin: Books
Wer hats (erfunden) geschrieben? Kommste nie drauf, David Ray Griffin. Der Mann schafft es etwas zu behaupten und gibt als Quelle sich selbst an. Das hat absolut 0 Beweiskraft. 
Wenns wenigstens! ein anderer Autor gewesen wäre, aber er selbst will seine eigene Aussage mit seinem eigenen Buch belegen. Gibts bei Amazon auf Deutsch, nur ~36€. 
Sollte jemand dieses Buch haben, wäre er so nett und stellt und Seite 44-45 (und die dort angegebenen Fußnoten) zur Verfügung, es wäre sehr nett.

Das hat ~15 Minuten gedauert, inklusive googlen.
Aber hey, nehm ich mir nochmal 5 Minuten und den RJ Lee Group Report vor:

Der Autor schreibt:


> So beauftragte die Deutsche Bank die RJ Lee Group mit einer Studie, die  belegte, dass der Staub in der Deutschen Bank WTC-Staub war, denn dieser  hatte eine einzigartige Signatur. Ein Teil dieser Signatur waren "runde  Eisen-Partikel." [20] Dies bedeutete, sagte die RJ Lee Group, das Eisen  war "während der WTC-Zusammenbrüche geschmolzen worden und produzierte  dadurch kugelförmigen Metallpartikel." [21] Die Studie zeigte auch,  dass, während Eisen-Partikel normalerweise bei Gebäudestaub nur 0,04  Prozent ausmachen, der WTC-Staub fast 6 Prozent enthielt - das heißt  fast 150 mal so viel wie normal. [22]



Gleicher Problemfall. Studie 1 ordentlich verlinkt, aber genau die Studie welche den Knackpunkt liefert gibts außerhalb von VT nicht.
Wo findet man Hinweise? In seinem Buch, dort wirds besprochen.

Aber: Der Autor schreibt, ein Teil der Signatur wären runde Eisen Partikel. Stimmt.
http://www.wtcreflections.rjlg.com/science/ Schaut man hier, stellt man fest dass diese Eisenpartikel einer von 4 Markern sind. (kleiner Tip, Schaubild anklicken) Dabei ist es nicht notwendig dass alle 4 Marker auftreten, einer reicht. Bedeutet, die Signifikanz dieses runden Eisens ist deutlich niedriger als erwähnt.
Aber das USGS ist ja zum Zeitpunkt der Untersuchung teil des Bush Regimes gewesen, von daher.

Quintessenz?
KAUF. SEIN. BUCH.
Und am besten alle anderen welche er zu dem Thema veröffentlicht hat
Der Artikel ist nichts weiter als vage Behauptungen und Werbung für sein Buch. Und solange man VT Behauptungen immer zu monetären Interessen derjenigen zurückführen kann welche diese Behauptungen aufstellen, solange bleibt VT eben genau das. Verschwörungstheorie. Und nicht mehr.


----------



## Leob12 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Vergiss es, Quellenkritik hat in so einem Thread nichts verloren! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist doch wohl ein dumpfer Scherz von dir oder?


Du verstehst die Fachbegriffe nicht und die Problematik der Berechnung.
Wenn ich von thermischer Dehnung rede, geht es um die wenigen
Zentimeter, bis es zum Versagen der Bauteile kommt. Ich meine nicht die
herabstürzenden Bauteile, das ist etwas ganz anderes. Trümmerbahnen
vorherzusagen funktioniert nicht.

Es war schon eine riesige Leistung, im Nachhinein die Bauteile überhaupt zu 
simulieren, weil die Zeichnungen ungenau waren und weil am Bau immer
anderes zusammengebaut wird, als geplant. Innere Spannungen z.B. durch 
partielles Absenken der Fundamente geht auch in keine Berechnung ein,
so es keine Messwerte dazu gibt.

Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Schleifen wir mit unseren heutigem Know How 
benötigen, bis einfache technische Güter, wie Autositze oder Autokarosserien,
im Versuch ein vergleichbares Verhalten zeigen, wie in der Simulation, dann
ist es ein Wunder, überhaupt so gut simulieren zu können, wie es im Rahmen
der Analyse betrieben wurde. Es zeigt, dass die Belastungen durch die äußeren
Beschädigungen und durch Feuer ausreichen, um die Verbindungen der Stock-
werke mit den Hauptträger zu kappen, und genau das ist der Start des Gebäude-
kollapses gewesen. 

Wir hatten damals den Fokus mehr auf den Dieseltanks, deren Diesel in die Fahr-
stuhlschächte lief und damit ganz zentral die Trägerstrukturen schwächte. Das war
unser grober Ansatz, der dazu führte, das heutige Gebäude andere, biegeweichere
Anbindungen bekommen. Aber schön, dass Du jeden Ansatz außerhalb der NIST
als Falsch ansiehst, dasß zeigt ja, dass Du dem Bericht im wesentlich als richtig
ansiehst. Ich hatte andere Ansätze, wir hatten aber auch kaum Daten.

Ich befürchte, Du hast keine Ahnung, wo Grenzen der Simulation sind. In diesen
Fall gab es nicht die Möglichkeiten, einzelne Bauteile hinterher zu kontrollieren und
zu vermessen, wie wir es z.B. bei Karosserien machen. Kennst Du Begriffe wie
Kaltverfestigung oder mehrdimensionale Spannungszustände? Es gibt eine Menge
sehr schwer zu kalkulierende Bereiche, wie z.B. das Fließverhalten von Stahl unter
zwei Dimensionaler Belastung. Überraschender Weise ist nämlich in bestimmten
Fällen die mögliche Dehnung erheblich größer, als Zugprober vermuten lassen.
Wer Tiefziehvwerkzeuge baut, kennt für wenige Stahsorten und für bekannte 
Umformungsgrade das Verhalten und kann Ziehsimulationen anstellen. Ein Gebäude
ist um den Faktor 1000 komplexer.

Genauso versagen metallische Werkstoffe unter einem dreidimensionalen Spannungs-
zustand ohne jede messbare Verformung spröde. Was wann warum auftritt. ist im 
Nachhinein sehr schwierig zu berechen.

Der Bericht zeigt sehr gut die Mechanismen des Versagens. Das eine von Dir
kritisierte hohe Ähnlichkeit zum realen Verhalten nicht gezeigt wird, liegt
einfach ander kompleßen aufgabe mit tausenden von zu definierenden Rand-
bedingungen (Das meint in der FEM Welt die Art und Weise, wie zwei Finite
 Elemente miteinander angebunden sind und welche Kräfte und Momente
wirken)

Du hast zu hohe Erwartungen und meinst darum _"Das ist alles Betrug"_. Warum
wohl studiert man Fächer, mit denen man diese Art Probleme lösen kann,
über mehrere Jahre und benötigte dann noch 10-20 Jahre Berufserfahrung,
um sinnvolle Verhersagen zum Systemverhalten zu geben? Es nervt einfach,
wenn Leute, die nachweißlcih kein Verständnis der Zusammenhänge haben,
mit generalisierten und pauschalen Simplifizierungen daher kommen.

Hast Du im Gegensatz dazu schon einmal ein nicht entkerntes Gebäude gesehen,
welches gesprengt wird? Das funktioniert nicht, weil die Trümmerteile die 
Sprengschnüre durchtrennen und jedes kontrollierte Sprengen verhindern. 
Ist Dir nicht kalr, was mit Fensterscheiben passiert, wenn ein Gebäude mit
Sprengstoffen zerlegt wird?

Ich hoffe, Du beginnst endlich, Dich in Werkstoffverhalten, Physik und Maschinen-
bau einzulesen, um, da Dich das Thema ja scheinbar brennend interessiert, zu 
verstehen, was und warum simuliert wurde.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Genausowenig ist die NIST Simulation korrekt (Abbildungen und die unvollständige Einsturzsimulation sind absurd und widersprechen den später schienenen Videoaufnahmen)
> Eine Verformung der Außenfassaden existiert nicht wie in der NIST Simulation.


In Ordnung, da widerspreche ich Dir nicht.
 Aber eben aus einer Simulation, die nicht das korrekte Ergebnis liefert, den Titel dieser Diskussion abzuleiten - "Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer" - halte ich für mehr als gewagt. Es ist im besten Falle reißerisch, auf Niveau der Bildzeitung. Mehr nicht.
Die Schlussfolderung ist genauso fehlerhaft wie die Behauptung "Es regnet nicht, also muß die Sonne scheinen!"
Die Studie der Uni belegt nur, das die Annahmen, die bisher zum Verlauf der Zusammenbrüche des WTC gemacht wurden, nicht stimmen. Und auch hier reden wir vornehmlich über Ort der Brände, Verteilung von Gewicht etcpp.


----------



## Grestorn (20. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

An alle 9/11 Verschwörungsgläubigen. Rein zufällig bin ich auf diesen Artikel gestoßen: 

Alex Jones attributes Virginia violence to 'Jewish actors' - NY Daily News

Dass muss Euch doch wunderbar ins Konzept passen, oder? Genau das selbe Muster. Die Regierung inszeniert einen Terroranschlag um die "Alt-Rights" zu denunzieren. Und die Juden sind schuld. Perfekto!



Genau so denken und agitieren VTler.


----------



## OField (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Deine Unfähigkeit zu Differenzieren ist erschreckend @Grestorn.


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was zu differenzieren? Zwischen der "richtigen" und der "falschen" VT? 

Wenn Du jetzt mal die Konnotation mit Alt-Right, die Dir sicher nicht zupass kommt, wegdenkst... was ist denn an der Virginia-Geschichte weniger glaubwürdig als an der 9/11 Theorie? Ich finde sie grundsätzlich durchaus plausibel. Und tatsächlich viel viel einfacher durchzuführen, als 9/11. In so fern, aus rein rationalen Gesichtspunkten, für die viel 'realistischere' Theorie (auch wenn ich die Motivation für mindestens ebenso absurd halte).


----------



## OField (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich meine eher, dass jeder VT'ler bei dir gleich Antisemit ist.


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das habe ich nie behauptet. Der Satz mit den Juden war nur als übliches Klischee zu verstehen. 

Tatsächlich haben ja durchaus auch einige 9/11 VT (nicht alle) einen Bezug zu Juden ... z.B. dass angeblich am Tag des Anschlags keine Juden im Tower gewesen wären.


----------



## OField (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und die Juden sind schuld. Perfekto! Genau so denken und agitieren VTler.


Dann schreib es nicht so. Und falls du jetzt einwenden möchtest, dass ich dein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hätte. Das ist übliche Praxis in den Mainstreammedien, um ungeliebte Menschen zu denunzieren.


----------



## hoffgang (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Ich meine eher, dass jeder VT'ler bei dir gleich Antisemit ist.



Hmm jeder vllt nicht.
Einigen wir uns auf 98%?


----------



## Threshold (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Gibt unter denen auch immer eine Menge Klimawandelleugner.
Scheint aber wohl das Prinzip der Leute zu sein, dass sie immer wissenschaftliche Forschung ablehnen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was sagt das über die naturwissenschaftliche Bildung aus? PISA und so. Versagt die Schule hier völlig? Oder sind die Menschen wirklich einfach zu blöd?


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



OField schrieb:


> Dann schreib es nicht so. Und falls du jetzt einwenden möchtest, dass ich dein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hätte. Das ist übliche Praxis in den Mainstreammedien, um ungeliebte Menschen zu denunzieren.



Insbesondere ist Dein Zitat meines Postings editiert und damit verfälscht. Das ist noch viel eher die Praxis von Leuten, die andere denunzieren wollen! Ebenso wie das reißen aus dem Zusammenhang. Viel mehr als die Mainstreammedien ist das übrigens ganz typisch die für extrem rechten (und extrem linken) Agitatoren, wenn sie den Gegner Aussagen in die Schuhe schieben wollen, die sie gar nicht gemacht haben. 

Zwischen den beiden von Dir zitierten Sätzen sind nicht nur 2 Absätze Abstand sondern auch noch ein Smily. Es sollte absolut klar sein, dass sie inhaltlich nicht zusammen gehören. In dem Du sie zusammen zitierst, implizierst Du aber, dass ich sie in einem Zusammenhang sehe, also alle VTler (und damit auch Dich?) als Antisemit sehe, was ich nicht tue. 

Mein Zitat so zu verfälschen finde ich schon hart an der Grenze.


----------



## Adi1 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt unter denen auch immer eine Menge Klimawandelleugner.
> Scheint aber wohl das Prinzip der Leute zu sein, dass sie immer wissenschaftliche Forschung ablehnen.



Ja, sind eben halt Spinner


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ne, der Skandal ist dass die Werte überhaupt nicht zu erreichen sind, völlig egal ob Softwarepfusch oder nicht.
> Um die Werte zu erreichen, wären teure Technik nötig, die man sich lieber gespart hat.
> Ein  bisschen lügen, dafür mehr verdienen. Wenn es rauskommt, dann hat man  vorher schon genügend abgeschöpft, zumindest die die nachher eh nicht  belangt werden.



Schöner Flame. Scheitert nur daran, dass die Werte mit der Software und entsprechend präparierten Fahrzeugen, wie sie bei Zulassungstest üblich sind (aber ohne teure Extratechnik) unter Testbedingungen erreicht wurden.
Aber naja, immerhin sind wir damit wieder ontopic: Dinge, die von dir als unmöglich bezeichnet werden, aber die nun einmal real passieren.



> Nö, das  ist bei Verbrauchstests ganz genauso. Der Skandal ist nur dass man sich  mit gefälschter Software den SCR Technologie gespart hat.



Protipp: Man sollte nicht zwei Absätze in Folge mit "der Skandal ist" beginnen, wenn man dann nicht 100% identische Aussagen folgen lässt 



> Mit der wären nämlich auch im Testaufbau die Messswerte einzuhalten gewesen.
> So  einen Betrug kannst du nur mit großem Einfluss und Lobbyismus  durchziehen. Die EU wusste davon schon 2010, unternommen wurde nichts.



Alle wussten davon, aber die Zulassungen sind Sache der Mitgliedsstaaten und die Zulassungskriterien wurden eingehalten. Dass diese Kriterien nichts mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben und dringend geändert gehören mahnen Umweltverbände seit Ewigkeiten an - aber Merkel & Co interessieren sich einen wortwörtlichen Dreck für die Umwelt und haben alle Änderungsbemühungen blockiert. 
Ändert aber, wie gesagt, nichts daran dass geltende Kriterien eingehalten wurden. Der einzige Skandal abgesehen von dem Scheiß, den deutsche Wähler verzapfen, ist die Abschaltsoftware die systematisch nicht nach Bedürfnissen des Motors arbeitet (was ebenfalls noch erlaubt wäre), sondern gezielt Teststände erkennt (was in der Praxis kaum von extermer Optimierung auf Testbedingungen zu unterscheiden ist und deswegen nicht bekannt war/erkannt werden konnte, aber tatsächlich einen Betrugsfall und damit den einzigen Rechtsverstoß in der ganzen Geschichte darstellt.)



> Falsch, alleine die Geschwindigkeit des Einsturzes ist schon weit Beweis genug,



"Falsch" ist falsch, denn der Rest des Satzes wurde eben in diesem Thread nie diskutiert. Es wurde postuliert, gerne mit Verweis auf qualitativ miserable, >1 Stunde lange Videos (sehr langsamer Einsturz?), dass die Geschwindigkeit Kriterium X erfüllen würde. Aber hier im Thread wurde das nie argumentiert. Stattdessen wurden auf diesem nicht vorhandenen Fundament absurde Theorien aufgebaut.



> Jedem Physiker ist das bewusst, dass 2,5 Sekunden Free Fall Acceleration bei einem Gebäudeinsturz physikalisch unmöglich sind.



Tipp: Wenn man argumentieren will, sollte man die Thematik zumindest soweit verstehen, dass man Buzzwords aus englischen VTler Seiten in den korrekten deutschen Terminus übersetzen kann. Und wenn du das Argument führen willst, das 2,5 Sekunden (wieso nicht 3? oder 2?) Freifallbeschleunigung unmöglich sind, dann solltest DU das machen. Ich bin ganz sicher, dass "in eine Uni gehen" deine Aussage nicht beweisen würde und "einen Experten" keine exakte Quellenangabe ist 




JackTheHero schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread.  Für mich war eh immer klar, dass mindestens WTC7 gesprengt wurde. So wie das Gebäude grundlos in sich zusammenfiel, war da keine andere Ursache denkbar. Aber wenn man das jemandem erzählt ist man direkt ein Verschwörungstheoretiker.



Du hast eine Theorie, die beinhaltet, dass sich sehr viele Leute verschworen haben, um eine getarnte Aktion durchzuführen und wunderst dich, dass du als "Verschwörungstheoretiker" bezeichnet wirst?  




JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ein Motiv hab ich nicht. Aber es war mir nie schlüssig erklärbar wie das WTC7 einfach in sich zusammenfallen kann. Es wurde doch ein paar Jahre später sogar Thermit in den Überresten gefunden der WTCs, ganz offiziell. Meine das lief sogar auf N24 oder so.



Auf N24 laufen auch Reichsflugscheiben 
(und für die, die zu Recht einen großen Bogen um diesen Springerableger machen: Nein, dass ist keine Überspitzung. Die laufen da wirklich. Ohne Ironie, als "Doku")




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wenn die Aussagen in  diesen Büchern mit ernstzunehmenden Quellen belegt sind kann man  sicherlich Informationen herausziehen, ohne dem Verfasser in irgendeiner  Weise bei seinen  absurden Rassen-Thesen zuzustimmen.



Tertitärliteratur zitiert man ausschließlich dann, wenn man dem Verfasser zustimmt. Sonst könnte man ja direkt dessen Quellen zitieren. Will "man" aber offenbar nicht, stattdessen beschwerte "man" sich über "linke" Einflüsse...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zu den ganzen Verschwörungstheorien empfehle ich diese Seite:
gwup | die skeptiker


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu den ganzen Verschwörungstheorien empfehle ich diese Seite:
> gwup | die skeptiker


Aber, aber. Nach einem gewissen hier empfohlenem Videochen, sind die doch auch Teil eines angeblichen Denunziantennetzwerk von Linksextremen und  "rechtsextremen Antideutschen" , die selber wiederrum von  Israel und den USA gesteuert werden. 

Conspiracy Everywhere.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaffe89 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt, dieser Artikel erklärt einiges. Wenn Theologen und Religionsphilosophen aktiv sind erklärt dass die Sache mit dem Glauben deutlich einfacher.
> Der Artikel hat dieselben Probleme wie alle VT.



Mal vorgweggenommen. Die Nachweise für Material welches extremer Hitze aufgesetzt war existieren in Massen.
 Also geschmolzener, wie ein Käse durchlöcherte Stahlträger. Das legt eine Nutzung von Thermit oder ähnlichen Substanzen nahe.
  NIST hat zuerst gesagt dass man nichts diesbezüglich gefunden habe. Auf Nachfrage gab NIST dann zu dass man überhaupt nicht nach Sprengmaterial gesucht habe.

Die extrem hohen Temperauren und das geschmolzene Stahl sind nach wie vor nicht erklärt. Die einzig sinnvolle Erklärung ist die der von euch deklarierten VT´ler.
Für Sprengungen bei den Gebäuden  gibt es keine Diskussion, besonders bei WTC 7 nicht. Free Fall Acceleration ist phsyikalisch weit entfernt von irgendeiner Möglichkeit, genauso wie ein Einsturz in 7 Sekunden wegen Bürofeuer. (Kein Dieselbrand)

Worüber man sich vortrefflich streiten kann ist die Herangeheinsweise der Nachweise, das ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit der Regierungsverschwörer, die Wahrheit zu vertuschen und da machen sie bis jetzt recht erfolgreich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich pick mir nur mal die angeblichen Beweise für Sprengstoff raus



Du  pickst dir aus dem Artikel vielleicht etwas heraus, okay, aber  übersiehst die klaren Beweise für das Verwenden von Sprengstoff:  Geschmolzener Stahl.
Dass Sprengstoff verwendet wurde ist aufgrund  der Geschwindigkeit des Zusammensturzes, der Beschaffenheit der  Stahlträger, völlig klar.
Da gibt es überhaupt keinen Zweifel daran,  genausowenig gibt es laut Sprengexperten keinen Zweifel an einer  kontrollierten Sprengungung von WTC.
Siehe Interview mit Jowenko.
Man streitet sich aktuell nur um  die Methode des Nachweises von Sprengstoff, das ist aber auch schon  dein einziges Argument gegen die VT.
Ziemlich dünn.



> Quintessenz?
> KAUF. SEIN. BUCH.



Na sicher will der mit dem was er  schreibt auch vielleicht Geld verdienen oder zumindest den Kostenaufwand  decken, meinst du die Leute da draußen leben alle von Luft und Liebe?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Argument jemand wolle damit Geld verdienen trifft wohl auf alle zu.



> Der Artikel ist nichts weiter als vage Behauptungen und Werbung für sein Buch.



Nicht ganz, der Artikel legt klar und deutlich nahe dass auf jeden Fall Sprengstoff verwendet wurde.
Das kann zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt niemand mehr leugnen, außer er verfolgt eine Agenda.
Außer du erklärst mir was außer Thermit oder Nanothermit die Stahlträger hat schmelzen können.
Da bleiben nicht viel mögliche Erklärungen übrig, das sagt selbst die  FEMA, denn die können es nicht erklären wieso die Temperaturen so hoch  wurden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verstehst die Fachbegriffe nicht und die Problematik der Berechnung.



Du  hast zu WTC 7 rein gar nichts berechnet, ansonsten würde dir nämlich  die Problematik des Einsturzes im freien Fall jeden vernünftigen Ansatz  sofort zerstören.
Das ist physikalisch nicht möglich. Case closed, da brauchst du keinen langen Text den du irgendwo her hast, reinkopieren.



> Es  zeigt, dass die Belastungen durch die äußerenBeschädigungen und durch  Feuer ausreichen, um die Verbindungen der Stock-werke mit den  Hauptträger zu kappen, und genau das ist der Start des Gebäude-
> kollapses gewesen.



Ein Gebäudekollaps durch Feuer ist  kein Problem, wenn es nur lange genug brennt. WTC7 brennte spärlichst,  daher ist ein Kollaps unerklärbar, das sagt auch die FEMA im übrigen.
Die Behörde die noch halbwegs wissenschaftlich alle Beweise aufgenommen hat, inkl. geschmolzenen Stahl.



> Wir hatten damals den Fokus mehr auf den Dieseltanks, deren Diesel in die Fahr-
> stuhlschächte lief und damit ganz zentral die Trägerstrukturen schwächte.



Der Inhalt der Dieseltanks wurde aber später aufgefunden also kann es kein Diesel gewesen sein.



> Das  warunser grober Ansatz, der dazu führte, das heutige Gebäude andere,  biegeweichereAnbindungen bekommen. Aber schön, dass Du jeden Ansatz  außerhalb der NISTals Falsch ansiehst, dasß zeigt ja, dass Du dem  Bericht im wesentlich als richtigansiehst. Ich hatte andere Ansätze, wir  hatten aber auch kaum Daten.



Kaum Daten, das ist der Stichpunkt. NIST gibt keine Daten frei, aber das interessiert dich ja nicht.
Die haben ja schließlich nichts zu verbergen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber interessant wie du dir quasi die ganze Zeit immer wieder selbst widersprichst.
Deine Behauptungen vor einigen Seiten waren noch ganz anders, oder soll ich sie nochmal anführen?



> Ich befürchte, Du hast keine Ahnung, wo Grenzen der Simulation sind.



Die  Grenze liegt vor allem bei Free Fall Acelleration, der Grund wieso NIST  ihre Simulation nicht freigibt und sämtliche Daten unter Verschluss  hält.
Das wäre ganz einfach zu verstehen.
Jeder Experte mit dem  ich je gesprochen habe bestätigt dass ein Einsturz wegen Feuer nicht  über 2,25 Sekunden im Freien Fall stattfinden kann.
Offenbar siehst du das anders, dann würde ich aber gerne mal wissen warum.



> Ich hoffe, Du beginnst endlich, Dich in Werkstoffverhalten, Physik und Maschinen-
> bau einzulesen, um, da Dich das Thema ja scheinbar brennend interessiert, zu
> verstehen, was und warum simuliert wurde.



Na dann erkläre mir doch mal wieso NIST die Simulation mitten drinn abbricht. 
Vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht hast du von dem Thema wirklich eine Ahnung.
Ich  kann nicht recht daran glauben, wenn du deine Behauptungen was du  untersucht haben willst in einer Tour änderst und dir widersprichst.



> Hast Du im Gegensatz dazu schon einmal ein nicht entkerntes Gebäude gesehen,
> welches gesprengt wird?



Nein, aber im Notfall kann man auch ein nicht entkerntes Gebäude kontrolliert Sprengen, siehe Jowenko.





X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Aber eben aus einer Simulation, die nicht das korrekte Ergebnis  liefert, den Titel dieser Diskussion abzuleiten - "Die Sprengung von WTC  7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen  Feuer" - halte ich für mehr als gewagt



Weit weniger  gewagt als dem Unsinn zu glauben den NIST verbreitet. NIST hält die  Hälfte der Simulation, die Simulationsdaten und über 3370 Files unter  Verschluss.
Die Arbeit von NIST, einer Regierungsbehörde kann niemand nachprüfen oder sich anschauen.

Normalerweise  dürfte jedem Menschen der halbwegs seinen Verstand benutzen kann klar  sein, dass keine Bürofeuer ein Gebäude auf diese Weise zum Einsturz  bringen können.
Donny Jowenko, ein rennomierter Experte erklärt genau  wie die Menschen die das durchgezogen haben vorgegangen sind und sry  einem Experten der unvoreingenommen (ohne politisch zu werden) den  Einsturz des Gebäudes analysiert, glaube ich mehr als jemanden der von  sich behauptet er habe da Berechnungen angestellt und sich quasi dauernd  widerspricht indem was er nun wirklich auch gemacht hat.



> Es ist im besten Falle reißerisch, auf Niveau der Bildzeitung. Mehr nicht.



Vielleicht mag das reißerisch sein, es ist aber nunmal Fakt und das schon seit Jahren.



> Die Studie der Uni belegt nur, das die Annahmen, die bisher zum Verlauf  der Zusammenbrüche des WTC gemacht wurden, nicht stimmen. Und auch hier  reden wir vornehmlich über Ort der Brände, Verteilung von Gewicht etcpp.



Die Annahme dass ein Brand ein Gebäude so beschädigt dass das Gebäude in Freiem Fall zusammenstürzt ist sowieso kafkaesk.
Der Gründe wieso so ein Mumpitz geglaubt wird sind rein politischer Natur, weil die USA könnten ja nie sowas machen usw. blabla.

Die  USA haben kein Problem 250 000 Iraker ohne Grund zu töten, als werden  sie wohl auch kaum Bammel davor haben einen Anschlag aufs eigene Land zu  inszenieren.
Sind dann halt Kollateralschäden für etwas größeres, wichtigeres.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm jeder vllt nicht.
> Einigen wir uns auf 98%?



Einigen wir uns doch darauf, dass es unsinnig ist andere auf diese Art und Weise zu denunzieren.
Ihr übernehmt einfach nur die gängige Praxis des Mainstreams unbeliebte Tatsachen zu leugnen.
Aber dort wo der Mainstream vorgibt tolerant zu sein ist man dann ganz schnell dabei vorschnelle Schuldzuweisungen auszusprechen und das auf geringgeistigem Niveau.
Wenn du wirklich glaubst dass 9/11 eine Verschwörung von 19 Attentäter war und keine Regierungs False Flag dann hast du dich schlicht und einfach nicht mit allen Fakten an diesem Tag beschäftigt.
Die Regierung hatte massives Vorwissen und führte 5 Übungen durch die genau das übten was später passierte.
Eine übliche Praxis bei False Flags von Geheimdiensten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schöner Flame. Scheitert nur daran, dass die Werte mit der Software und entsprechend präparierten Fahrzeugen, wie sie bei Zulassungstest üblich sind (aber ohne teure Extratechnik) unter Testbedingungen erreicht wurden.



Das kann man sich jetzt zurechtbiegen wie man will. Tatsache ist dass auch auf einem Teststand diese propagierten Werte nie erreichbar sind, sondern nur mit Softwarepfusch.
Da braucht es schlicht und einfach schwere Nachrüstungen und teure Katalysatoren mit SCR Technik und Ed Blue. Und keiner will das bezahlen, sondern man will weiter billig Autos produzieren und groß dran verdienen.


> Protipp: Man sollte nicht zwei Absätze in Folge mit "der Skandal ist" beginnen, wenn man dann nicht 100% identische Aussagen folgen lässt



Die Aussage ist doch ein und dieselbe?



> ist die Abschaltsoftware die systematisch nicht nach Bedürfnissen des Motors arbeitet



Nach meinem Verständnis ist bereits das Betrug und mir ist auch klar dass irgendein Winkeladvokat oder irgendwelche bescheuerten Regelungen "Betrug" auch erlauben.
Das ganze ist sowie lachhaft. Aber es dient bestens als Beispiel dafür dass die Bevölkerung rein gar nichts erfahren muss wenn sie hinters Licht geführt wird, das wird alles von oben geregelt.



> Tipp: Wenn man argumentieren will, sollte man die Thematik zumindest soweit verstehen, dass man Buzzwords aus englischen VTler Seiten in den korrekten deutschen Terminus übersetzen kann.



Tipp: Wenn man ernstgenommen werden will, denn sollte man sich an jedem blödsinnigen Kram aufhängen. Habe ich wohl nicht den aus deiner Sicht korrekten Begriff verwendet.
Okay dann ist natürlich alles klar, Mr. Obvious. Meinst  du so eine geheuchelte Korinthenkackerei beeindruckt mich?



> Und wenn du das Argument führen willst, das 2,5 Sekunden (wieso nicht 3? oder 2?) Freifallbeschleunigung unmöglich sind, dann solltest DU das machen.



Meine Güte du kapierst überhaupt nicht was Freifallbeschleunigung überhaupt bedeutet.
Das bedeutet dass alle tragenden Säulen bei dem symmetrischen Einsturz gleichzeitig jegliche Tragkraft verlieren und es den ganzen Einsturz des Gebäudes keine Kraft gibt die den Einsturz des Gebäudes relevant bremst.
Du kannst das komplette Dach des WTC 7 daneben von einem Kran fallen lassen und das Dach des noch stehenden WTC 7 würde in etwa gleichzeitig mit dem Dach welches von gleicher Höhe vom Himmel fällt auf dem Boden aufkommen. Da gibt es kei signifikantes Abbremsen und sowas gibt es nur bei kontrollierten Sprengungen, sonst nirgends.

Wie verblendet muss man sein um so einen Schwachsinn für Möglich zu halten, da bekommt man Kopfschmerzen. Basic Laws of physics.



> Ich bin ganz sicher, dass "in eine Uni gehen" deine Aussage nicht beweisen würde und "einen Experten" keine exakte Quellenangabe ist.



Sicher beweist das nicht die Aussage "gehe in eine Uni". Was willst du mir hier vorhalten?
Das was du hier im Thread betreibst hat doch wirklich überhaupt keinen Sinn. Entweder ich interessiere mich für ein Thema uns schau mir die vorgebrachten Quellen an oder ich lasse es.
Ich würde dir empfehlen es zu lassen, denn du drehst dich immer wieder im Kreis.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast eine Theorie, die beinhaltet, dass sich sehr viele Leute verschworen haben, um eine getarnte Aktion durchzuführen und wunderst dich, dass du als "Verschwörungstheoretiker" bezeichnet wirst?



Verschwörungen sind absolute Praxis, siehe Geschichte. Das Wort Verschwörungstheoretiker ist verpönt, weil man es durch Antisemitismus negativ belegt ist, vor allem gefördert durch den Mainstream.
So kann man alle Leute pauschal über den Kamm scheren und weiter mit den Lügengeschichten fortfahren die uns aufgetischt werden.



> Auf N24 laufen auch Reichsflugscheiben



Na da sind wir ja schon wieder beim Thema. Wenn irgendwo etwas läuft, dann wird es sofort wieder mit Albernheiten verbunden.



> (und für die, die zu Recht einen großen Bogen um diesen Springerableger machen: Nein, dass ist keine Überspitzung. Die laufen da wirklich. Ohne Ironie, als "Doku")



Soso und weil irgendwo mal was gelaufen ist heißt das automatisch dass alles andere was da läuft völliger Mumpitz ist.
Die Argumentationsschiene wurde jetzt denke ich schon genug ausgereizt.



> Tertitärliteratur zitiert man ausschließlich dann, wenn man dem Verfasser zustimmt. Sonst könnte man ja direkt dessen Quellen zitieren. Will "man" aber offenbar nicht, stattdessen beschwerte "man" sich über "linke" Einflüsse...



Oder man nennt es Vorurteile. Ideologie.
Ideologen haben wir hier genug. Linke, Rechte usw. Das merkt man vortrefflich an den Threads wo mal linke oder rechte Gewalt je nach Gusto verteidigt und schöngeredet wird.

Ich dachte man könnte sowas im 21 Jahrhundert ablegen, aber scheinbar haben einige immernoch nicht gemerkt dass das Links-Rechts Gedudel eine Spaltungsstrategie ist.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Mal vorgweggenommen. Die Nachweise für Material welches extremer Hitze aufgesetzt war existieren in Massen.
> Also geschmolzener, wie ein Käse durchlöcherte Stahlträger. Das legt eine Nutzung von Thermit oder ähnlichen Substanzen nahe.
> NIST hat zuerst gesagt dass man nichts diesbezüglich gefunden habe. Auf Nachfrage gab NIST dann zu dass man überhaupt nicht nach Sprengmaterial gesucht habe.
> 
> ...



SIehst du, du machst den typischen VT Move.
Ich erkläre Dir, es gibt keine unabhängigen Quellenbelege dafür dass NIST irgendwas gefunden hat, du bringst es einfach wieder an.
Der Autor behauptet das einfach und verweist auf seine eigenen Werke Quer. Wenn er so wissenschaftlich in seinem Forschungsfeld arbeitet, dann kann er von Glück reden dass er nicht an einer Uni ist, sondern sein eigenes Institut gegründet hat.
Für sowas gibts an echten Unis einfach massiv Abzug.

Und warum haben solche studierten Leute so schlechten wissenschaftlichen Stil nötig?
Grade dieser Autor MUSS es doch besser wissen/können. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du  pickst dir aus dem Artikel vielleicht etwas heraus, okay, aber  übersiehst die klaren Beweise für das Verwenden von Sprengstoff:  Geschmolzener Stahl.
> Dass Sprengstoff verwendet wurde ist aufgrund  der Geschwindigkeit des Zusammensturzes, der Beschaffenheit der  Stahlträger, völlig klar.
> Da gibt es überhaupt keinen Zweifel daran,  genausowenig gibt es laut Sprengexperten keinen Zweifel an einer  kontrollierten Sprengungung von WTC.
> Siehe Interview mit Jowenko.
> ...



Hier ist garnix klar.
Nochmal, der von Dir gepostete Text kann garnix beweisen weil er nur Behauptungen aufstellt (Bezogen aufs Thema Sprengstoff, ich hab mir in der kurzen Zeit nicht alles angesehen) und entweder auf eigene Veröffentlichungen verweist oder auf andere Werke aus der VT.
Warum sind keine der kritischen Werke online zu finden? Ständig wird von Berichten von Behörden & Dienstleistern gesprochen, wie ausgesprochen vorteilhaft dass grade jene im Netz nicht einsehbar sind von denen der Autor behauptet sie beinhalten DEN Beweis für seine Theorie.

Ist aber schön zu sehen wie du tickst.
Jemand behauptet was oft genug, damit ists für dich bewiesen, damit kann der nachfolgende Text auf die durch Behauptungen bewiesene Behauptung aufbauen.
#TruthmovementDeluxe
Wobei, ist wohl eher die Amerikanische Dialketik des durchschnittlichen Südstaatendödels.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Na sicher will der mit dem was er  schreibt auch vielleicht Geld verdienen oder zumindest den Kostenaufwand  decken, meinst du die Leute da draußen leben alle von Luft und Liebe?
> Das Argument jemand wolle damit Geld verdienen trifft wohl auf alle zu.



Die Frage ist nur, erzählt er etwas um Geld zu verdienen oder will er Geld verdienen um etwas erzählen zu können.
Und den Kostenaufwand decken... wenn der nette Mensch sein "Buch" für 36€!! bei Amazon vertreibt, ist DAS Kostenaufwand decken?
Ich liebe sowas. Die Bösen Bilderberger, MJ12, die Schattenregierung der Großkonzerne, kauft mein Buch beim vollkommen neutralen Kleinhändler Amazon und unterstützt die Wahrheitsfindung.
Kostenaufwand decken... Soll ers als PDF zum Download anbieten und der Download kostet 3-5$. 

Du kapierst einfach nicht dass es da draußen Menschen gibt die genau das erzählen was DU hören willst um sich daran zu bereichern.
Warum glaubst du haben VT Texte immer so dermaßen Hanebüchene Argumente (Siehe Sandy Wood, der war garnicht stark genug alle Waffen zu tragen... omfg) oder so dermaßen schlechte Handwerkliche Zustände.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, der Artikel legt klar und deutlich nahe dass auf jeden Fall Sprengstoff verwendet wurde.
> Das kann zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt niemand mehr leugnen, außer er verfolgt eine Agenda.
> Außer du erklärst mir was außer Thermit oder Nanothermit die Stahlträger hat schmelzen können.
> Da bleiben nicht viel mögliche Erklärungen übrig, das sagt selbst die  FEMA, denn die können es nicht erklären wieso die Temperaturen so hoch  wurden.



Der Artikel beweist garnichts, er behauptet nur.
Du aufgeklärter Wahrheitswissender schaffst es ja selbst nichtmal im Behauptungsdschungel der VT zu erklären was genau jetzt eingesetzt wurde um die Träger zu schmelzen.
Herkömmliches Thermit, Superthermit, Nanothermit? Ja was denn nu? Das schöne ist, je nachdem wem man zuhört in der VT können die das auch nicht. Und der Artikel beweist, wie erwähnt, garnix, er pickt sich aus einer Vielzahl von Daten Kleinigkeiten heraus und bauscht diese zu unumstößlichen Fakten auf, leider ohne jegliche Grundlage.
Z.b. dieser Schwachsinn mit dem Eisen in der Signatur. Wird vom Autor viel größer aufgebauscht als es die Berichte auf die er sich bezieht zulassen. 

Das ist Bullshit und keine Wissenschaft.
Das ist "Ich will Schaffes Geld, der Rest ist mir egal".





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Weit weniger  gewagt als dem Unsinn zu glauben den NIST verbreitet. NIST hält die  Hälfte der Simulation, die Simulationsdaten und über 3370 Files unter  Verschluss.
> Die Arbeit von NIST, einer Regierungsbehörde kann niemand nachprüfen oder sich anschauen.



Tja, wie komisch.
Dein Autor bezieht sich auf NIST und deren Ergebnisse. Im Fliesstext liest es sich wie offizielle Ergebnisse, nur in der Fußnote kommt dann die unüberprüfbare Behauptung 
Nur, warum sollte NIST, als Regierungsbehörde, die sowieso an der Vertuschung beteiligt ist, überhaupt wahrheitsgemäß auf eine Anfrage antworten?

Nur für mein Verständnis: NIST ist Teil der Vertuschung und offizielle Berichte sind geschönt, aber wenn Hinz von Kunz dort anruft dann kommt die gesetzlichz auferlegte Pflicht zur wahrheitsgemäßen Antwort zum Tragen und nichts & niemand kann NIST davon abbringen auf solche Anfragen mit etwas anderem zu antworten als mit der Wahrheit.
Und das glaubst du? Ernsthaft? Du hälst die Regierung Bush für fähig 9/11 zu inszenieren, aber dann nicht in der Lage zu sein popelige Anfragen an das NIST mit Unwahrheiten zu versehen?

Ich bin gespannt wann Dir deine Eltern dass mit dem Weihnachtsmann beichten.
Wird ein trauriges Weihnachten wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## amdahl (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich finde das hier fasst die Unsinnigkeit einer solchen "Diskussion" ganz gut zusammen:
Pigeon chess - RationalWiki


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Ich finde das hier fasst die Unsinnigkeit einer solchen "Diskussion" ganz gut zusammen:
> Pigeon chess - RationalWiki



Die Diskussion wird nicht geführt um Schaffe zu überzeugen.
Das geht nicht, sowas ist wie Religion. Da passt dein Pigeon Chess durchaus wunderbar.

Die Diskussion wird geführt damit Leser, welche vllt noch nie was von 9/11 Inside Job gehört haben, eine zweite Meinung bekommen und nicht einfach unreflektiert Behauptungen der VT für bare Münze nehmen.


----------



## amdahl (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du meinst in etwa so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Du meinst in etwa so?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich!
Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn jeder jeden Mist im Internet posten könnte!


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> SIehst du, du machst den typischen VT Move.



Du willst nicht verstehen dass die Trümmer eindeutig eine Verwendung von solchen Substanzen und Stoffen belegen.
Du scheiterst also schon daran überhaupt zu aller erst mal die Bestandsaufnahme der Beweise zu sichten und aus denen Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, die plausibel sind. Ein alberner Move um weiter an absurden Theorien festzuhalten.
NIST hat alle Beweise die klar in diese Richtung deuten schlicht und einfach ignoriert, das ist vollkommen zweifelsfrei belegt, siehe FEMA Bericht, da kannst du dir den zerflossenen Stahl ansehen.
Belege gibt es genug.



> Der Autor behauptet das einfach und verweist auf seine eigenen Werke Quer. Wenn er so wissenschaftlich in seinem Forschungsfeld arbeitet, dann kann er von Glück reden dass er nicht an einer Uni ist, sondern sein eigenes Institut gegründet hat.



Du willst also bestreiten, dass das Material an 9/11 das gesichtet und von unabhängigen, nennen wir es mal VT´lern (aus deiner Sicht) untersucht wurde nicht klar auf Sprengungen hinedeutet`?
Dein einziges Argument ist jetzt Quellenkritik und den  Versuch den Autor zu kritisieren?

Die Beweise unabhängig dessen was die von dir diskreditierten VT´ler sagen, was unter anderem die FEMA ebenso in deren Bericht vermerkte, bei NIST aber nicht mehr auftaucht ist also Blödsinn?
Man muss faktenresistent sein um an der Verwendung von Sprengstoffen an 9/11 zu zweifeln.



> Warum sind keine der kritischen Werke online zu finden? Ständig wird von Berichten von Behörden & Dienstleistern gesprochen, wie ausgesprochen vorteilhaft dass grade jene im Netz nicht einsehbar sind von denen der Autor behauptet sie beinhalten DEN Beweis für seine Theorie.



Es sind doch genug kritische Werke online zu finden?



> Ist aber schön zu sehen wie du tickst.
> Jemand behauptet was oft genug, damit ists für dich bewiesen, damit kann der nachfolgende Text auf die durch Behauptungen bewiesene Behauptung aufbauen.
> #TruthmovementDeluxe
> Wobei, ist wohl eher die Amerikanische Dialketik des durchschnittlichen Südstaatendödels.



Du hast also sein Buch gelesen und kannst die Anschuldigungen gegen ihn also belegen? Und sry das was er sagt ist einfach schlüssig.
Davon abgesehen gibt es genug wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen/Aussagen die Sprengstoff nachweisen und unter anderem Beweisen das Bürofeuer das Gebäude so haben nicht einstürzen lassen können.



> Die Frage ist nur, erzählt er etwas um Geld zu verdienen oder will er Geld verdienen um etwas erzählen zu können.
> Und den Kostenaufwand decken... wenn der nette Mensch sein "Buch" für 36€!! bei Amazon vertreibt, ist DAS Kostenaufwand decken?



Du streitest dich bei den klaren Belegen für die Verwendung von Sprengstoff ernsthaft darüber ob er bei 36Euro an seinem Buch Gewinn macht oder nicht?
Zumal du, wenn du ein Buch bei Verlag XY verlegst oftmals nicht mal deine eigenen Kosten durch die Verkäufe gedeckt werden, ich spreche aus Erfahrung, also komm mit nicht mit so hanebüchenem Gequatsche.
Du willst doch gar nicht auf die offensichtlichen Dinge eingehen, sondern beschäftigst dich hauptsächlich mit Kleinkram um den dann ewig gestritten wird.



> Ich liebe sowas. Die Bösen Bilderberger, MJ12, die Schattenregierung der Großkonzerne, kauft mein Buch beim vollkommen neutralen Kleinhändler Amazon und unterstützt die Wahrheitsfindung.



Gibt viele Bücher die die Wahrheitsfindung massiv unterstützen, zu vielen Themen in der Außenpolitik.
Aber klar, alles über einen Kamm scheren.



> Du kapierst einfach nicht dass es da draußen Menschen gibt die genau das erzählen was DU hören willst um sich daran zu bereichern.



Natürlich kapier ich das, ich vertrete sogar exakt die gleiche Ansicht, nur mit dem Unterschied dass ich mir unvoreingenommen ein Buch erstmal anschaue bevor ich mein Urteil im Vorhinein raushaue.
Ich diskreditiere keinen Autor , egal in welcher politischen Richtung er nun unterwegs ist oder bei welchem Verlag das Buch verlegt wird, bevor ich es nicht gelesen habe.



> Das ist Bullshit und keine Wissenschaft.
> Das ist "Ich will Schaffes Geld, der Rest ist mir egal".



Glaub du nur an deine Vorurteile. Man sieht hier wieder gut wie eng der Frame ist in dem deine Gedanken ablaufen.
Du willst dich nicht ums eigentliche Thema unterhalten, sondern bist mit Klein-Klein-Kram beschäftigt um dein Weltbild aufrechtzuerhalten.



> Du kapierst einfach nicht dass es da draußen Menschen gibt die genau das erzählen was DU hören willst um sich daran zu bereichern.



Du kapierst nicht dass es da draußen genug Menschen gibt die genau den Schwachsinn verzapfen den DU und die anderen Menschen hören wollen, die sich ihr ganzes Leben nicht merken dass sie nach Strich und Faden von Medien und Politik verarscht werden.



> Dein Autor bezieht sich auf NIST und deren Ergebnisse. Im Fliesstext liest es sich wie offizielle Ergebnisse, nur in der Fußnote kommt dann die unüberprüfbare Behauptung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja glaub dem NIST Bericht nur, obwohl du ihn und seine Fehler vermutlich nicht kennst.
Es reicht schon nur dieser Abschnitt aus um den Bericht ad absurdum zu führen.

"Die Professoren, die im Anhang zu dem FEMA-Bericht über dieses Stück Stahl berichteten, sagten: "Eine detaillierte Studie über die Mechanismen ist notwendig, die dieses Phänomen verursachten." [17] Arden Bement, der NIST-Direktor war, als es das WTC-Projekt übernahm, dass der NIST-Bericht "alle wichtigen Empfehlungen, die im [FEMA]-Bericht enthalten sind", angehen würde. [18]Aber als NIST seinen Bericht über WTC 7 herausbrachte, erwähnte es das Stück Stahl mit dem Erscheinungsbild von Schweizer Käse nicht. Tatsächlich behauptete NIST sogar, dass nicht ein einziges Stück Stahl von WTC 7 geborgen wurde. [19]"

Aber lieber reitest du auf irgendeinem kleinen Punkt herum der das große und ganze quasi als irrelevant darstellen lässt.



> Nur für mein Verständnis: NIST ist Teil der Vertuschung



Richtig, NIST ist Teil der Vertuschung und dass NIST vertuscht ist ja an x Punkten aufgeführt, aber du pickst dir einen einzigen heraus.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Du aufgeklärter Wahrheitswissender schaffst es ja selbst nichtmal im Behauptungsdschungel der VT zu erklären was genau jetzt eingesetzt wurde um die Träger zu schmelzen.



Na tut mir leid, ich bin kein Experte auf dem Gebiet und du schon gleich gar nicht, du bist offenbar Experte darin die Theorie zu verbreiten die am unplausibelsten und albernsten ist.
WTC 7 implodierte durch Bürobrände in 7 Sekunden (das ist weit abseits jeglichem halbwegs gesunden Menschenverstands) und das geschmolzene Stahl und die Bäche und Flüsse voller geschmolzenen Stahls in den Trümmern das ist dann wohl ein Mysterium das durch die Berichte nicht aufgeklärt werden muss, sondern einfach ignoriert werden darf. Joa hab verstanden.



> Herkömmliches Thermit, Superthermit, Nanothermit? Ja was denn nu?



Nanothermit wie von Harrit erläutert und so wie es aussieht hat niemand seine Studie widerlegt, es gab ein Peer Review und genauso wurde der Artikel in einem anerkannten Fachmagazin veröffentlicht.
Später wurde dann auf Druck  zurückgerudert so wie es halt immer ist wenn Experten Jowenko, Harrit, Baustatiker der ETH Zürich etc.. diesen Schwachsinn der verbreitet wird berechtigt in Zweifel ziehen.



> Und der Artikel beweist, wie erwähnt, garnix, er pickt sich aus einer Vielzahl von Daten Kleinigkeiten heraus und bauscht diese zu unumstößlichen Fakten auf, leider ohne jegliche Grundlage.



Nein, das ist eigentlich nur das was gerade du betreibst, pickst dir eine Stelle aus dem Artikel raus.



> Und das glaubst du? Ernsthaft? Du hälst die Regierung Bush für fähig 9/11 zu inszenieren, aber dann nicht in der Lage zu sein popelige Anfragen an das NIST mit Unwahrheiten zu versehen?



Eine Hypothese die die Hälfte an Beweisen ignoriert ist in deren Grenzen  immernoch eine Hypothese die man aufrecht erhalten kann. ( Zwar durch Geheimhaltung der Simulationsdaten aber immerhin).
Du bist eine Person die nicht in der Lage ist aus den festgezurrten Denkmustern auszubrechen und disqualifizierst dich für eine kritischen Umgang mit 9/11.
Wenn du wirklich zu diesen Thematiken (Außenpolitik etc..) deine Diplomarbeit geschrieben hast, dann müsste dir als jemand der sich damit beschäfigt hat, wohl als ersten absolut klar sein, dass solch eine perfekt geplante Operation durchzuführen, die genau zu dem Zeitpunkt in den die USA massiv durch Militärübungen und Chaos begünstigt wird, nicht ohne Hilfe und Zutun der US Regierung durchzuführen ist.
Und ohne Zutun ist es auch nicht abgelaufen wie man aus den Protokollen an ewiglangen und eindeutigen Indizienketten klar nachweisen kann.

Die Smoking Gun ist die Aussage von Verkehrsminister Mineta und der Einsturz von WTC 7. Nur ansatzweise an einen Einsturz wegen Feuer zu denken. Man muss schon extrem naiv sein.



> Ich bin gespannt wann Dir deine Eltern dass mit dem Weihnachtsmann beichten.



Deine Naivität was die USA betrifft ist außerordentlich ausgeprägt.
Ich würde deine angebliche Diplomarbeit gerne mal lesen und prüfen ob das nun wirklich ein Werk eines Putinverstehers ist.
Deine Beiträge hier lassen ja kaum so etwas vermuten.

Und noch mal etwas kurzes damit du dein Hirn mal aktivierst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der WTC Türme zeigte bereits dass das nach unten drückende und den Zusammensturz auslösende obere Gebäudestück den Weg des geringeren Widerstands sucht und bereits anfängt in eine Richtung zu kippen, heißt der Druck auf die immer stabiler werdende untere Gebäudestruktur wird geringer.
Physiker auf der ganzen Welt wissen, dass ein kippender oberer Gebäudeteil weiterkippt und nicht plötzlich zu Staub zerfällt und das untere Gebäude komplett mit seinem extrem stabilen inneren Kern einstürzen lässt. Die Kippbewegung hört dann urplötzlich auf und es stürzt alles nach unten.

Man muss schon ein unglaublicher Stümper sein um so etwas physikalisch für möglich zu halten.
Ganz genau deshalb sind auch die Feuerwehrmänner in WTC 1 und WTC2 reingegangen weil ein Einsturz völlig ausgeschlossen war.

Und Silverstein hat mit seiner Aussage "pull it" auch keine Feuerwehrmänner aus WTC 7 abgezogen, weil es in WTC 7 schon lange kein Firefighting mehr gab, aber auch hier wird von den beteiligten Claqueuren hier vorgezogen einfach zu lügen, anstatt die Wahrheit zu akzeptieren.

Und da brauchst du gar nicht ankommen mit deinem 0815 Quatsch. Deine Argumente sind noch alberner als das was interessierter_user hier versucht hat.
Er hat versucht seine angebliche Expertise hier auszubreiten und wurde dann x mal dabei erwischt wie er sich in seiner angeblichen Arbeit um das Einstürzen von WTC 7 ständig widerspricht und zur Aufrechterhaltung seiner Diesel-Theorie rabulistisch nur den Abschnitt zitiert der seinen Unsinn bestätigt und alles andere weglässt. Genauso einer bist du auch.

Du hast über 9/11 schlicht und einfach keinerlei Ahnung, hast dich nicht damit beschäftigt und bist in keiner Weise ernst zu nehmen.
Deine Äußerungen über Nodkorea sind genauso albern, nach dem Motto das Land ist selbst schuld an ihrer Situation und die USA sind die Guten die ja nur wollen dass Nordkorea deren Atomprogramm beendet.
Tipp: Sie wollen ihren Einfluss ausdehnen und China an die Kandare nehmen. Schau mal ab und zu bei Stratfor vorbei du Schwätzer.


----------



## hoffgang (30. August 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du willst nicht verstehen dass die Trümmer eindeutig eine Verwendung von solchen Substanzen und Stoffen belegen.
> Du scheiterst also schon daran überhaupt zu aller erst mal die Bestandsaufnahme der Beweise zu sichten und aus denen Schlussfolgerungen zu ziehen, die plausibel sind. Ein alberner Move um weiter an absurden Theorien festzuhalten.
> NIST hat alle Beweise die klar in diese Richtung deuten schlicht und einfach ignoriert, das ist vollkommen zweifelsfrei belegt, siehe FEMA Bericht, da kannst du dir den zerflossenen Stahl ansehen.
> Belege gibt es genug.



Ohja FEMA.
Mal abgesehen davon dass für FEMA nicht die Schmelze, sondern die Korrosion der interessante Punkt ist.
Was halt 2 vollkommen verschiedene Dinge sind und andere Ursachen. Aber warum sich mit sowas aufhalten... https://www.fema.gov/pdf/library/fema403_apc.pdf
Was man auf den Bildern sieht ist kein zerflossener Stahl sondern korrodiert, also gerosteter Stahl! Würd ich halt mal lesen und vllt mal LEO bewegen.
erosion - LEO: Ubersetzung im English ⇔ German Dictionary
corrosion - LEO: Ubersetzung im English ⇔ German Dictionary
schmelzen - LEO: Ubersetzung im English ⇔ German Dictionary

Aber warum überhaupt einen Unterschied machen, ist doch dasselbe... Oh wait ist es nicht...
#VTAutorenglaubenistsovieleinfacheralsselberdenken!




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du willst also bestreiten, dass das Material an 9/11 das gesichtet und von unabhängigen, nennen wir es mal VT´lern (aus deiner Sicht) untersucht wurde nicht klar auf Sprengungen hinedeutet`?
> Dein einziges Argument ist jetzt Quellenkritik und den  Versuch den Autor zu kritisieren?



Zurecht kritisiere ich den Autor, siehe seine "Interpretation" zum FEMA Bericht, bzw. die Hits bei VT Seiten wenn man
FEMA molten steel googlet und wenn man
FEMA coroded steel googlet. 




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Die Beweise unabhängig dessen was die von dir diskreditierten VT´ler sagen, was unter anderem die FEMA ebenso in deren Bericht vermerkte, bei NIST aber nicht mehr auftaucht ist also Blödsinn?
> Man muss faktenresistent sein um an der Verwendung von Sprengstoffen an 9/11 zu zweifeln.



Oder man muss nur feststellen dass die Argumenation pro Sprengstoff mit Berichten um sich wirft die teilweise nicht öffentlich einsehbar und somit für Dritte nicht überprüfbar sind.
Du tust so als wäre es ein Beweis wenn jemand behauptet Bericht A sagt dies, aber Bericht B unterschlägt das aus jenem Grund. Ich hab versucht diesen Religionsphilosophen die Chance zu geben mich zu überzeugen, dann wollte ich seine "Quellen" lesen und hab nichtmal die Hälfte davon gefunden.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es sind doch genug kritische Werke online zu finden?


 Kritisch im Sinne von "für die VT Argumentation unerlässlich" und nicht im Sinne von "es kritisiert etwas".




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du hast also sein Buch gelesen und kannst die Anschuldigungen gegen ihn also belegen? Und sry das was er sagt ist einfach schlüssig.
> Davon abgesehen gibt es genug wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen/Aussagen die Sprengstoff nachweisen und unter anderem Beweisen das Bürofeuer das Gebäude so haben nicht einstürzen lassen können.



Ich hab seinen Text gelesen und kann daran erkennen dass er eine Überschrift wählt in der die Wissenschaftlichkeit von Untersuchungen nicht gegeben seien, sein Text jedoch nichtmal den Ansprüchen eines Erstsemestlers genügt.
Klar ist was er sagt schlüssig. Nur bedeutet das nicht dass es richtig ist.



> Schlüssigkeit des Arguments bedeutet lediglich, dass wenn die Prämissen wahr sind, daraus die Konklusion logisch folgt, ohne eine Aussage über die Wahrheit der Prämissen zu treffen.[SUP][1][/SUP]  Diejenigen Autoren, die für den Begriff der Schlüssigkeit die Wahrheit  der Prämissen einbeziehen (zweite Bedeutung), sprechen statt von  Schlüssigkeit im nur formalen Sinn von _Gültigkeit_.[SUP][2][/SUP] In der Logik spricht man nicht von einem „schlüssigen Schluss“, sondern von einem (logisch/formal) _gültigen_  (richtigen/korrekten/allgemeingültigen) Schluss, wenn die Wahrheit der  Konklusion aus den Prämissen (logisch) notwendig folgt. Dies ist dann  der Fall, wenn es (absolut) unmöglich ist, dass die (alle) Prämissen  (zugleich) wahr sind und die Konklusion falsch ist. Ob Prämissen und  Konklusion tatsächlich wahr oder falsch sind, spielt dabei keine Rolle.



Das weiß jeder der im ersten Semester Politische Theorie die Grundlagen der Logik kennengelernt hat. Seine Argumentation ist schlüssig. Nur macht sie das nicht wahr!




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du streitest dich bei den klaren Belegen für die Verwendung von Sprengstoff ernsthaft darüber ob er bei 36Euro an seinem Buch Gewinn macht oder nicht?
> Zumal du, wenn du ein Buch bei Verlag XY verlegst oftmals nicht mal deine eigenen Kosten durch die Verkäufe gedeckt werden, ich spreche aus Erfahrung, also komm mit nicht mit so hanebüchenem Gequatsche.
> Du willst doch gar nicht auf die offensichtlichen Dinge eingehen, sondern beschäftigst dich hauptsächlich mit Kleinkram um den dann ewig gestritten wird.



Ich will dich warnen Scharlatanen aufzusitzen die Dir alles mögliche erzhählen nur um sich daran zu bereichern.
Schade dass meine Warnungen auf taube Ohren fallen.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Glaub du nur an deine Vorurteile. Man sieht hier wieder gut wie eng der Frame ist in dem deine Gedanken ablaufen.
> Du willst dich nicht ums eigentliche Thema unterhalten, sondern bist mit Klein-Klein-Kram beschäftigt um dein Weltbild aufrechtzuerhalten.



Aber das tue ich doch. Das Thema ist doch nicht ob oder ob nicht Sprengstoff verwendet wurde, das Thema ist doch, war 9/11 ein Inside Job.
Und wenn man ein solch hochbrisantes Thema aufarbeiten will sollte man das klein-klein besser im Blick haben denn große Zusammenhänge spinnen sich schnell, aber ob sie zutreffend sind, das entscheiden die Details.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du kapierst nicht dass es da draußen genug Menschen gibt die genau den Schwachsinn verzapfen den DU und die anderen Menschen hören wollen, die sich ihr ganzes Leben nicht merken dass sie nach Strich und Faden von Medien und Politik verarscht werden.



Mit dem Unterschied, ich bin der Lage beide Dinge kritisch zu betrachten. Du betrachtest nur Medien & Politik kritisch, deine VT Autoren gehen an deinem Filter problemlos vorbei.
Aber hey, du kannst mir sicher erklären wie man bei NIST einfach eine Anfrage startet und die geben dann alle geheimen Infos einfach so raus v.a. dann wenn sie in deren offiziellem Bericht nicht vorkommen...
Ich glauben dem NIST Bericht garnix, schliesslich hab ich ihn nicht gelesen.

Ich glaub nur deinem Autor nicht dass er einfach so behauptet, tja das NIST hat im offiziellen Bericht nicht alles gesagt, aber auf Anfrage, da haben sie die Wahrheit mitgeteilt.
Dafür gibts absolut 0 Beweise, es ergibt absolut keinen Sinn dass NIST so etwas tun sollte, aber solche Ungereimtheiten spielen ja keine Rolle. ES GEHT UMS GROSSE GANZE!!!
Gott bewahre man findet Schwachstellen in der Argumentation dieser Spin äh Autoren die mal zum Nachdenken anregen.

Hier wird nicht nachgedacht, hier wird geglaubt!
Deswegen schafft Schaffe es auch nicht mir zu erklären warum NIST so etwas tun sollte (für dich bevor es zu kompliziert wird, das bezieht sich auf der Herausgeben zurückgehaltener Informationen an irgendwelche dahergelaufene Niemande während man die Wahrheit doch eigentlich verschweigen will).
 Denn dass sieht das Glaubensbekenntnis der VT nicht vor!





Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du hast über 9/11 schlicht und einfach keinerlei Ahnung, hast dich nicht  damit beschäftigt und bist in keiner Weise ernst zu nehmen.
> Deine Äußerungen über Nodkorea sind genauso albern, nach dem Motto das  Land ist selbst schuld an ihrer Situation und die USA sind die Guten die  ja nur wollen dass Nordkorea deren Atomprogramm beendet.
> Tipp: Sie wollen ihren Einfluss ausdehnen und China an die Kandare nehmen. Schau mal ab und zu bei Stratfor vorbei du Schwätzer.



Wie süß, ein Edith weit nach meinem Posting. Sind wir wieder butthurt weil ich deine tolle molten steel / corroded steel Geschichte nach einem Blick in besagten FEMA Bericht in die Mülltonne der Geschichte geschmissen habe?
Kleiner Tipp: Das was du behauptest dass ich angeblich zu NK sage, das stimmt garnicht, macht aber nix, wenn man nichtmehr weiterweiß, dann behauptet man einfach Dinge die nicht stimmen.
Aber hey, von Dir erwarte ich schon lange nichtmehr meine Texte zu lesen, zu verstehen was da wirklich steht UND auch noch in der Lage zu sein das wiederzugeben... Von daher, warte ich einfach bis hier der nächste unfassbar definitiv nicht anzweifelbare Megalink mit *DER* Erkenntnis zu 9/11 auftaucht.




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Deine Naivität was die USA betrifft ist außerordentlich ausgeprägt.
> Ich würde deine angebliche Diplomarbeit gerne mal lesen und prüfen ob das nun wirklich ein Werk eines Putinverstehers ist.
> Deine Beiträge hier lassen ja kaum so etwas vermuten.



Unlogik a la Schaffe. 
Wer nicht ständig & immer die USA kritisiert kann das auch früher nicht getan haben.
Objektive Betrachtung... Man kann die USA für vieles kritisieren & trotzdem der Meinung sein dass 9/11 *KEIN* Inside Job war. Das funktioniert. Ehrlich. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## Adi1 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich oute mich mal, ich habe das Ding organisiert


----------



## Flybarless (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

An die beiden die sich hier gegenseitig zu Tode schreiben: Ihr braucht beide dringend eine Freundin!
Die Diskussion führt doch zu nichts von beiden Seiten her. Außer das ihr beide bald einen neuen Tread aufmacht
weil ihr eine neue Tastatur sucht die länger halten soll als die alte...


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich hab mir schon schon neue Buchstaben Aufkleber für die Tastatur bestellt und  die USA waren nicht auf dem Mond!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8AOO8R6Q86s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grestorn (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

lol. Du packst echt jeden Scheiß aus.


----------



## blautemple (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft das die Mondlandung gefaked ist, oder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich warte noch auf Elvis lebt


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon dass für FEMA nicht die Schmelze, sondern die Korrosion der interessante Punkt ist.



Ich hab meine Zahnerosion frisch beim Zahnarzt behandeln lassen. 
Korrosion alleine ist nicht der interessante Punkt, nein. Gewöhn dir mal selektives Lesen ab.



> Oder man muss nur feststellen dass die Argumenation pro Sprengstoff mit Berichten um sich wirft die teilweise nicht öffentlich einsehbar und somit für Dritte nicht überprüfbar sind.



Bäche von geschmolzenem Stahl unter den Trümmern belegen den Einsatz von Material das ultrahoch erhitzt wurde. >1500 Grad Celsius.
Musst nur mal deine Augen aufmachen.
Bilder gibts genug, Temperaturmessungen in den Trümmern gibts auch.




> Du tust so als wäre es ein Beweis wenn jemand behauptet Bericht A sagt dies, aber Bericht B unterschlägt das aus jenem Grund.



Es wurden von NIST alle Hinweise auf geschmolzenen Stahl ignoriert.

Aber bei einem normalen Gebäudeeinsturz ist sowas ja normal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich muss dich wirklich beneiden, für deine Standhaftigkeit.
Die hätten da ne Tropfsteinhöhle aufmachen können, wieso eigentlich nicht? Wäre doch n Klassiker gewesen.
Also geschmolzenes Stahl, Stein, Beton, Leichenteile alles zusammen vermengt bei ca 2000 Grad. Wuhu.






> Ich hab versucht diesen Religionsphilosophen die Chance zu geben mich zu überzeugen, dann wollte ich seine "Quellen" lesen und hab nichtmal die Hälfte davon gefunden.



I dont think so.



> Klar ist was er sagt schlüssig.



Na siehst du.



> Ich will dich warnen Scharlatanen aufzusitzen die Dir alles mögliche erzhählen nur um sich daran zu bereichern.



Bereichen tun sich alle an ihrer Arbeit auf die eine oder andere Weise.



> Aber das tue ich doch. Das Thema ist doch nicht ob oder ob nicht Sprengstoff verwendet wurde, das Thema ist doch, war 9/11 ein Inside Job.



Sprengungen und Inside Job, beides völlig klar.
Nochmal: Die kippende Bewegung des oberen Teils eines der Türme ist neben WTC 7 der beste Beleg dafür dass die Pancake Theorie nicht schlüssig sein kann, da das drückende Gewicht sich den weg des geringsten Widerstandes suchst und auf die Seite kippt. Das ist Kindergartenphysik auf ganz geringem Niveau, die sollte man zumindest verstehen können.



> Und wenn man ein solch hochbrisantes Thema aufarbeiten will sollte man das klein-klein besser im Blick haben denn große Zusammenhänge spinnen sich schnell, aber ob sie zutreffend sind, das entscheiden die Details.



Richtig, Details. Der Ablauf, die Vorbereitungen, alle Details zusammen, ergeben ein eindeutiges Bild.
Die gelegten Beweise, die eingeschleusten Terroristen, die Planungen der Übungen, die Änderungen der Befehlsgewalt zum Abschuss der Flugzeuge, die Umbauarbeiten in den WTC Komplexen, der Abtransport des gelagerten Goldes, die unvollständigen Fluglisten ohne Attentäter, die am boden bleibenden Abfangjäger, einfach alles spricht für ein zweites Operation Northwoods.



> Hier wird nicht nachgedacht, hier wird geglaubt!



Ja du glaubst alles was dir die Medien so vorkauen.



> Wie süß, ein Edith weit nach meinem Posting. Sind wir wieder butthurt weil ich deine tolle molten steel / corroded steel Geschichte nach einem Blick in besagten FEMA Bericht in die Mülltonne der Geschichte geschmissen habe?



Wieso, hast du doch gar nicht. 
Du betreibst doch im engeren Sinne nur Wortklauberei, weil du nicht einsehen willst, dass der Stahl geschmolzen ist.
Ich würde dir mal vorschlagen den FEMA Bericht komplett durchzulesen und dich vielleicht nicht so sehr auf das Wort Korrosion zu verteifen.

Nebenbei gibts natürlich ganze Bäche unter den Trümmern, aber das interessiert Herrn Hoffgang ja nicht.



> Mit dem Unterschied, ich bin der Lage beide Dinge kritisch zu betrachten.



Ich behandle schon beide kritisch, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass die eine Seite eben die Wahrheit erzählt und die andere vertuscht.



> Wer nicht ständig & immer die USA kritisiert kann das auch früher nicht getan haben.




Mehr Kritik an der USA wäre angebracht, wird aber nicht formuliert.



> Man kann die USA für vieles kritisieren & trotzdem der Meinung sein dass 9/11 *KEIN* Inside Job war.



Deine Naivität ist wirklich Grenzenlos.
Du glaubst also diesen Blödsinn wirklich.
Dass Handschur ohne eine Chessna fliegen zu können einen 270 Grad Sinkflug ins Pentagon mit extrem hoher Geschwindigkeit vollbringt, nebenbei mit hohen G Kräften.
Und dann Cheney sagt, nein das Terror- Flugzeug wird selbstverständlich nicht abgeschossen, weil der Befehl noch gilt. Ohja, da muss man schon seine Augen, Ohren und Hühneraugen zudrücken.
Das ist übrigens eindeutig belegt dass das genauso ablief, aber gut, du glaubst trotz aller Vorbereitungen der Regierung (Übungen, Befehle, Verlegung des Kommandozentrums der Übungen von WTC 7 an den Hafen usw.. wirklich nicht an einen Inside Job. Klarer Fall von kognitiver Dissonanz.



Grestorn schrieb:


> lol. Du packst echt jeden Scheiß aus.



Wenn man einen Scherz nicht erkennt. Die Erde ist eine Scheibe Grestorn!


----------



## amdahl (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Leute...das war doch nur Schaffes Versuch einen Scherz zu machen. Richtig Schaffe?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf Elvis lebt



Man sollte auch die Aliens und Alienraumschiffe in Area 51 nicht vergessen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte auch die Aliens und Alienraumschiffe in Area 51 nicht vergessen.



Die tägliche Dosis an VT´s muss schließlich eigehalten werden, ansonsten könnte der Thread noch zu sowas wie einer Diskussion werden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich lese hier nur "Schall & Rauch"-Polemik... Apropos wie war dein letzter Stammtisch Schaffe89? Dort gefällt es dir doch bestimmt mehr... so unter "Freunden" mit den selben Gedanken. Is ja immerhin nicht so müßig dort mit abstrusen Ideen aufzutauchen... die werden ja schließlich nicht bezweifelt, sondern so lange diskutiert bis sie absolut schlüssig klingen und unumstößlich sind. Irgendwie muss man ja die "Ungläubigen" auf die "gute" Seite bekommen. 

Sind wir "Ungläubigen" für euch VT'ler alle nur Ignoranten die euch nur nicht verstehen wollen, oder sind wir von den Chemtrails einfach nur benebelt das wir es nicht können? Darüber habt ihr doch bestimmt schon diskutiert... erhelle uns! 

PS: Kannst du mir nochmal die "Idee" erklären in der du behauptest, das in die beiden Türme Militärmaschinen und keine zivilen Airliner eingeschlagen sind. Ich hab das damals nicht so ganz verstanden Anno 2013?


----------



## hoffgang (2. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Zahnerosion frisch beim Zahnarzt behandeln lassen.
> Korrosion alleine ist nicht der interessante Punkt, nein. Gewöhn dir mal selektives Lesen ab.



Hab grad wenig Zeit, deshalb:
Zitier mir doch mal direkt aus dem FEMA Bericht, Annex C, wo genau das mit dem geschmolzenen Stahl steht.
Zu sagen "mimimi selektives Lesen" ist einfach, aber überzeug mich indem du mir DIE Textstelle lieferst die Deiner Meinung die Theorie deines Autors stützt.


----------



## Schaffe89 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich lese hier nur "Schall & Rauch"-Polemik



Inwiefern Polemik?



> ... Apropos wie war dein letzter Stammtisch Schaffe89?



War klasse, immer in der Schweiz, schweizer Käse mit Salz und so.



> die werden ja schließlich nicht bezweifelt, sondern so lange diskutiert bis sie absolut schlüssig klingen und unumstößlich sind.



Naja, die gehirngewaschenen unter kognitiver Dissonanz leidenden Menschen wirst du nie überzeugen können.


> PS: Kannst du mir nochmal die "Idee" erklären in der du behauptest, das in die beiden Türme Militärmaschinen und keine zivilen Airliner eingeschlagen sind.



Wo soll ich das behauptet haben? Die erste Maschine war definitiv ein normaler Airliner, siehe Trümmerteile.
Die zweite Maschine wurde von vielen Zeugen als "big grey Plane" beschrieben ohne American Airlines Schriftzug, daher wohl die Kontroverse um ein Militärflugzeug.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hab grad wenig Zeit, deshalb:



Also ich sag dir mal ganz nebenbei dass du einfach falsch liegst hoffgang und das schon zum hundertsten mal.
Korrosion ist nicht der Punkt, sondern bei welcher Temperatur die "Korrosion" stattfindet und wie das Ergebnis ist.
Jeder Trottel weiß dass die Formulierung von "korrosion" nur benutzt wurde, damit man nicht von geschmolzenem Stahl sprechen muss.

Bei den ganzen Bächen geschmolzenen Stahls/Gesteins unter den Trümmern, siehe Bilder, ist  es dir wohl diese Korinthenkackerei wert, einfach nur damit du was anderes behaupten kannst, um dagegen zu argumentieren.
Wie gesagt mich beeindruckt deine infamen Lügengeschichten nicht. Frag mich nur wieso du hier auftrittst und aus welchem Motiven du diesen Quatsch immer und immer wieder darbietest, nur im die Wahrheit nicht akzeptieren zu müssen, dass der Stahl nunmal einfach *!!geschmolzen ist!!

Und dafür gibt es einfach keine Begründung außer irgendwelchen hochenzündlichen/explosiven Stoffen.
***zensiert***
*

* INU-Edit: Bitte auf Beleidigungen verzichten, danke!*


----------



## blautemple (7. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Haha, du bist echt zu geil


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Inwiefern Polemik?



Muss ich dir definitionstechnisch Polemik erklären oder kannst du dich selbst erhellen?  



> War klasse, immer in der Schweiz, schweizer Käse mit Salz und so.



"Alles Schall & Rauch"-Stammtische gibt's nicht nur in der Schweiz (erschreckend genug das ich erfahre das es die dort auch gibt O.o) auch in deiner Nähe. Geh mal hin... sehr lustig dort. 
Volker Pispers Politikkabarett ist dagegen ein Drama. Ich habe mich dort jedenfalls köstlich amüsiert.  



> Naja, die gehirngewaschenen unter kognitiver Dissonanz leidenden Menschen wirst du nie überzeugen können.



Ja ich merke es, aber WARUM? 




> Wo soll ich das behauptet haben?



Hier bitte, wenn du es nicht selber findest helfe ich kurz  :



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und zu 9/11.
> 
> 3 völlig methodisch zusammenstürzende Gebäude, und eindeutig sichtbare Militärflugzeuge ( keine Airliner) die da reinfliegen, sind ja wohl Anhaltspunkte genug, die für eine Verschwörung sprechen.




Aber treu nach dem Prinzip "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?" leugnest du also so etwas gesagt/geschrieben zu haben. 

Du bist ab heute mein Held... NICHT!  



> Die erste Maschine war definitiv ein normaler Airliner, siehe Trümmerteile.
> Die zweite Maschine wurde von vielen Zeugen als "big grey Plane" beschrieben ohne American Airlines Schriftzug, daher wohl die Kontroverse um ein Militärflugzeug.



Von vielen, oder im Verhältnis gesehen doch eher wenige?

Ich war auch Zeuge... habs selbst gesehen konnte keinen militärischen Anstrich oder Kennung erkennen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (7. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

USA ist halt auch nur ein Schurkenstaat.


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Muss ich dir definitionstechnisch Polemik erklären oder kannst du dich selbst erhellen?



Im Bezug auf meine Aussagen, ja solltest du.



> Ja ich merke es, aber WARUM?



Du bezweifelst eine Einflussnahme der Regierung bei 9/11?

Mal kurz nur ein paar Beispiele von ca 1000 Indizien:

*Schon vorab wussten hohe Kreise von den Anschlägen*

Am 10. September haben ranghohe Pentagon-Mitarbeiter ihre Flüge für den nächsten Tag gestrichen, wie "Newsweek" berichtet hatte und die Nothelfer der Federal Emergency Management Agency (Fema) trafen bereits am Tag vor der Katastrophe in New York ein.x Willie Brown, Bürgermeister von San Francisco, wollte am 11.9. nach New York fliegen und wurde acht Stunden vor dem Anschlag von einem Mann, der sich als Sicherheitsbeamter des Flughafens ausgab, gewarnt, an dem Tag vorsichtig zu sein.xi Und bei Goldman Sachs in Tokio 





> kursierte am 10.9. ein Memo an alle Angestellten, das über mögliche terroristische Anschläge informierte und empfahl, amerikanische Regierungseinrichtungen zu meiden.



Im WTC kamen (zum Glück) weitaus weniger Menschen ums Leben als sonst Personen um diese Uhrzeit in den Gebäuden waren, darunter so gut wie kein Führungspersonal.  Auch beim Pentagon wurde gerade ein Trakt getroffen, der renoviert wurde, so dass im angeblichen Stabsteil des Pentagons niemand außer einfache Arbeiter ums leben kamen. Und obwohl 30.000 Menschen im Kapitol arbeiten, wurde hier niemand nach dem Einschlag der zwei Flugzeuge auf das World Trade Center von der CIA gewarnt, als wusste man schon, dass hier kein Flugzeug einstürzen würde. Und warum hielt sich zufällig kein Mensch im Büro von CNN auf, das sich im 110. Stockwerk des Nordturms des WTC befand, da zum Glück alle benötigten Personen und Gerätschaften außerhalb des New Yorker CNN Büros waren, um kurz nach dem ersten Anschlag von einem gegenüberliegenden Gebäude live berichten zu können?

Obwohl am 11. September 2001 auf keinem Fernsehkanal weltweit ein Video von dem Anschlag auf den Nordturm des WTC zu sehen war - diese tauchten erst später auf - sagt Bush auf der Internetseite des Weißen Hauses, diesen ersten Anschlag schon im Fernsehen gesehen zu haben, _bevor_ er in das Klassenzimmmer einer Grundschule ging (404 Page Not Found | whitehouse.gov). Was man ihm bei diesem Schulbesuch dann vor den Kameras ins Ohr flüsterte, muss tatsächlich schon die Nachricht von dem zweiten Anschlag gewesen sein, denn es war zu diesem Zeitpunkt, je nach Quelle, 09.05 bis 09.07 Uhr. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass Bush schon von dem ersten Anschlag gewusst hat, bevor er zu den Schülern ging - ob er nun ein (vielleicht internes?) Video davon gesehen hat, oder nicht. Warum brach er dann aber nicht den Schulbesuch ab und blieb auch nach der Information über den zweiten Anschlag noch einige Zeit bei den Schülern? 

A*uch der** Stabschef Andrew Card, der Bush die Meldung ins Ohr geflüstert hatte, blieb nicht etwa bei Bush, um erste Exekutivanweisungen vom vielfach so titulierten mächtigsten Mann der Welt entgegen- zunehmen. Nein, er entfernte sich sofort wieder. Wusste Card demnach, dass er keineswegs mit Anweisungen des Oberbefehlshabers der US-Streitkräfte zu rechnen hatte, obwohl doch gemäß seiner angeblichen Wortwahl Amerika “under attack” war? Wenn er tatsächlich davon ausgehen durfte, dass keine Order von Bush kommen würden, dann ist dies am einfachsten erklärbar dadurch, dass beide wussten, dass ein vorab festgezurrter Plan schlicht seinen Lauf nahm. Bush stellte auch keinerlei Rückfrage an Card.
*
Also alleine das Verhalten der Führung des Landes deutet eindeutig auf eine False Flag, oder bleibst du als Staatsführer im Klassenzimmer sitzen, wenn dein Land angegriffen wird?
Kognitive Dissonanz und die Dummheit der Menschen das hinzunehmen ist der Grund, dass der Mann überhaupt danach noch Präsident war.
Naivität höchster Vorstellungskraft.



> Hier bitte, wenn du es nicht selber findest helfe ich kurz  :



Die methodisch zusammenstürzenden Gebäude stehen natürlich weiter zur Debatte, das erste Flugzeug ist zumindest laut dem einzig verfügbaren Video offenbar ein Airliner, beim zweiten gibt es kaum klare Bilder.
Zeugenaussagen beschrieben das zweite Flugzeug als "military Plane" ohne Aufdrucke.
Siehe hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHghW4Pg5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Aber treu nach dem Prinzip "Was kümmert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?" leugnest du also so etwas gesagt/geschrieben zu haben.



Warum sollte ich das leugnen? Selbst wenn es falsch ist, dann wird es halt dann korrigiert, sofern es jemand widerlegt.
Kannst du zeigen dass das zweite Flugzeug ein normaler Airliner war? Also ich glaubs nicht so ganz.



> Du bist ab heute mein Held... NICHT!



An Diskussionen von vor 4 Jahren, erinnert man sich halt nicht so schnell.



> Von vielen, oder im Verhältnis gesehen doch eher wenige?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHghW4Pg5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Offenbar jede Menge die direkt nach dem Einschlägen interviewt wurden.
Es spricht viel für eine Kopie des Plans von Operation Northwoods. Mit Teppichmessern bewaffnete Terroristen kapern erfolgreich 4 Flugzeuge schalten die Transponder ab und werden nicht abgefangen.
Keiner der Piloten funkte den Code 7700 an die Bodenstationen.
Wie gesagt bisschen informieren, nichts was an dem Tag passierte hat auch nur irgendetwas mit der Realität zu tun, zu keinem Zeitpunkt.




> Ich war auch Zeuge... habs selbst gesehen konnte keinen militärischen Anstrich oder Kennung erkennen.




Ja schon klar, du reitest halt auf der Welle dass jeder der das anzweifelt ein Volldepp ist, nur Beweise gibts ja quasi tonnenweise dafür.
Schau dir doch nur mal die falschen Telefonanrufe aus den Flugzeugen an:

Wer erfand die falschen Telefonanrufe von den 11. Sept. Flugzeugen?, von  Giulietto Chiesa

Zitat: "Der erste ist Todd Beamer, der in der von den Medien berichteten Geschichte der Autor von dem berühmten Satz "Let’s Roll!" ist, dem Schlachtruf, der den Aufstand der Passagiere des Fluges UA 93 ausgelöst haben soll."

"Laut Lisa Jefferson, der Telefonistin, die den Anruf empfangen hatte, wäre Beamer ihr angesichts der Umstände seltsam ruhig erschienen. Und zwar so sehr, dass Frau Jefferson dem FBI gesagt hat, dass sie einen Moment lang dachte, es handle sich um einen falschen Anruf (_crank call), angesichts der „methodischen und rationalen“ Art ihres Gesprächspartners, der „zu sterben bereit war“. Das Telefonat dauerte ca. 13 Minuten. Eine relativ einzigartige Dauer, weil unter diesen besonderen Bedingungen und der Vielzahl der von der Zentrale [an diesem Morgen] empfangenen Anrufe die Kommunikationen häufig unterbrochen wurden. _*Aber noch seltsamer - immer noch nach der Zeugin Lisa Jefferson vor dem FBI, - blieb die Telefonverbindung 15 Minuten weiter bestehen, nachdem das Flugzeug schon am Boden zerschellt war.*_ Es muss hinzugefügt werden, dass Beamer nicht weniger als 13 Minuten mit zwei verschiedenen Telefonistinnen am Telefon verbunden blieb, und als Jefferson ihm vorschlug, ihn mit seiner schwangeren Frau Lisa, die ihr drittes Kind für Januar erwartete, zu verbinden, er geantwortet habe: "*Nein, nein, ich will ihr nicht ohne Grund Sorgen machen." Beamer, habe angeblich hinzugefügt: "Ich will nur mit jemandem reden, damit man weiß, was hier geschieht." Als hätte er keinen Freund oder Verwandten mit dem er reden wollte."

*_Und weiter:

" Am 29. September 2001 hat das FBI vom Büro von Verizon (der Telefonserver-gesellschaft des Handys von Beamer) *die detaillierte Liste erhalten, die zeigt, dass dieses Handy 18 Anrufe nach (Ich habe gesagt, nach) dem Absturz vom Flug UA 93, d.h. nach 10 h 03 dieses Morgens getätigt hatte. *Was kann man daraus schließen? *Die plausibelste Hypothese ist, dass das Telefon nicht an Bord des Fluges UA 93 mit Todd Beamer war, oder also, dass das Flugzeug, das in diesem Feld in Pennsylvanien abgestürzt ist, nicht der Flug UA 93 war.*"

Es gab nie Handyanrufe aus den Flugzeugen, denn die Flughöhe war damals viel zu hoch als dass das funktionieren hätte können.
Alle Anrufe wurden gefälscht. Lese dir mal den kompletten Artikel durch.

"Ein Bericht vom FBI (veröffentlicht beim Moussaoui-Prozess im Jahr 2006), zerstört die Geschichte von Ted Olson vollkommen: dem Bericht zufolge gab es nur einen einzigen Aufruf (und nicht zwei) von Barbara und dieser Anruf dauerte... "0 Sekunden". Mit anderen Worten, die Kommunikation wurde nicht erstellt. Und daher gab es keine einzige Geschichte von Barbara."

Hier nochmal alle demenstprechenden Quellen, damit du nicht behaupten kannst das wäre eine Erfindung irgendwelcher VT´ler.
Man brauchte damals nur eine Geschichte um Operation Northwoods 2.0, die erfand man um dem ganzen eine Sinn zu geben und eine schöne Geschichte zu verpassen.

Point PC-1: The Alleged Calls of Todd Beamer, Flight UA 93 | Consensus 911


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf meine Aussagen, ja solltest du.



Polemik (Def. :wissenschaftliches Streitgespräch) und dann deinen üblichen Rant* den ich auch bei "Schall und Rauch" lesen kann. 




> Du bezweifelst eine Einflussnahme der Regierung bei 9/11?



Ja... erstaunt? Wundert mich ich dachte es wäre im vorherigen Post schon geklärt.  



> Mal kurz nur ein paar Beispiele von ca 1000 Indizien:



Nein Danke alles schon mal durchgekaut... einem Zweifler der Mondlandung kann man nicht mit Argumenten kommen, das ist mir zu anstrengend in meinem Alter...  





> Warum sollte ich das leugnen? Selbst wenn es falsch ist, dann wird es halt dann korrigiert, sofern es jemand widerlegt.



Nein wie könntest du es leugnen... den Beweis hab ich verlinkt! So ists richtig formuliert.  




> Kannst du zeigen dass das zweite Flugzeug ein normaler Airliner war? Also ich glaubs nicht so ganz.



Ich war doch Zeitzeuge willst du meine selbsterfahrenen Erinnerungen nehmen?  




> An Diskussionen von vor 4 Jahren, erinnert man sich halt nicht so schnell.



Ich konnte es... hab ich wohl ein eidetisches Gedächtnis.  Habe eigentlich täglich seit dem Erscheinen des Threads drauf gewartet das du den Rant* mit den Militärflugzeugen bringst.... oh sorry is ja jetzt nur noch einer nach 4 Jahren die Trümmer gabs damals ja noch nicht... sorry mein Alter. 


* Das Wort kannst du aber selber bei Google suchen! 

PS: Beantworte doch bitte nur einfach meine Fragen.... ist doch nicht schwer. Ich nutze Tapatalk, das ist nervend ellenlange Absätze zu entfernen die zur eigentlichen Frage nichts beitragen außer Rant!


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Polemik (Def. :wissenschaftliches Streitgespräch) und dann deinen üblichen Rant* den ich auch bei "Schall und Rauch" lesen kann.



Ist kein Rant, das ist einfach so, egal wo du das nun lesen kannst.
Dass du das nicht in den Medien lesen kannst ist klar. Solche Themen wie Geopolitik, verdeckte Kriegsführung etc. ist nix für den Bürger.


> Ja... erstaunt? Wundert mich ich dachte es wäre im vorherigen Post schon geklärt.



Schon erstaunt ja. Zumindest sollte jemand der sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligt halbwegs davon wissen wovon er spricht.
Eine Beteiligung der Regierung ist klar belegt, das geht selbst aus offiziellen Memos der Regierung selbst hervor, die nur für den Prozess nicht zugelassen wurden, abrufen kann man die aber nach wie vor.
Gegen Befangenheit und kognitive Dissonanz scheint man in diesem Forum aber nicht anzukommen, wenn Cheney ein sich näherndes Flugzeug nicht abschießt und lieber in das wichtigste Gebäude der Welt krachen lässt, aber gut das sind Details, die haben bekanntlich nicht zu interessieren.



> Während das Flugzeug auf das Pentagon zuflog, kam dieser junge Mann und sagte zum Vizepräsident.Das Flugzeug ist 50 Meilen entfernt...das Flugzeug ist 30 Meilen entfernt...
> Und als es hieß, das Flugzeug sei 10 Meilen entfernt, sagte der junge Mann zum Vizepräsidenten:
> Stehen die Befehle immer noch?
> Und der Vizepräsident drehte sich und schnellte seinen Kopf herum und sagte:
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bDfdOwt2v3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Nein Danke alles schon mal durchgekaut...



Hast du nicht durchgekaut, red keinen Unsinn. Du tust das als Blödsinn ab um dein Weltbild davor zu schützen.
Musst nur sagen wo du anfangen willst.
Mondlandung ist hier fehl am Platz und albern zugleich.



> einem Zweifler der Mondlandung kann man nicht mit Argumenten kommen, das ist mir zu anstrengend in meinem Alter...



Ich zweifle nicht an der Mondlandung.
Also halt der übliche Versuch mit Diffamierungen zu arbeiten und auf die, sagen wir mal die angeblichen Fakten der Handygespräche nicht einzugehen, die vom FBI selbst geliefert werden.
Aber gut, offenbar ist es üblich dass Regierungsverantwortliche über den Inhalt der Phone Calls lügen, bzw quasi den Phone Call komplett erfinden.



> Nein wie könntest du es leugnen... den Beweis hab ich verlinkt! So ists richtig formuliert.



Rhetorik, Versuch der Diskreditierung, lahm. 
Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von 9/11.
Nur mal Exemplarisch:
"Beim Massaoui-Prozess im Jahr 2006, widersprach das FBI dem Commission-Reports, wonach es den als Beweis der Flugzeugentführungen aufgeführten Telefonanruf von Barbara Olson gar nicht gegeben habe. Eine Sensation damals!"

"Dann veröffentlichte der US-Senat den CIA-Folterbericht. Die Schlussfolgerung des Senats war, dass Geständnisse die unter Folter gewonnen wurden, wertlos seien, weil falsch. Damit waren alle Beweise in der offiziellen Darstellung, welche die Grundlage des Commission-Reports bildete, auf einmal unbrauchbar." 



> Ich war doch Zeitzeuge willst du meine selbsterfahrenen Erinnerungen nehmen?



Klar erzähl.



> Ich konnte es... hab ich wohl ein eidetisches Gedächtnis.  Habe eigentlich täglich seit dem Erscheinen des Threads drauf gewartet das du den Rant* mit den Militärflugzeugen bringst....



Wieso genau ist es denn ein Rant? Ich sagte doch bereits dass es zumindest über das zweite Flugzeug hier eine Kontroverse gibt.
Nach den gefälschten/erfundenen Telefonanrufen die angeblich von den Flugzeugen eingingen, meinst du nicht, dass man da kritisch sein sollte?



> oh sorry is ja jetzt nur noch einer nach 4 Jahren die Trümmer gabs damals ja noch nicht... sorry mein Alter.



Ich nahm die Behauptung dass alle zwei Flugzeuge "Militärflugzeuge" waren, doch schon mit der ersten Aussagen zurück und bezog mich auf die Kontroverse bezüglich des zweiten Flugzeuges.
Man informiert sich manchmal über Sachverhalte nicht ausreichend genug und liegt dann eben falsch.
Du liegst eben mit deiner Verschwörungstheorie falsch dass die Regierung damit nichts zu tun habe, also jeder darf mal "falsch" liegen solange das korrigiert wird.
Wo ist das Problem?



> Beantworte doch bitte nur einfach meine Fragen.... ist doch nicht schwer.



Na tu ich doch, du beantwortest doch meine nicht.
Wieso hatte man es denn seitens der Regierung nötig gefälschte Phone Calls mit albernem Inhalt zu erfinden? Kannst du das erklären?
Zu welchem Zweck erfand Olson (Department of Justice) die Anrufe seiner Frau? Wie gesagt das FBI hat diese Anrufe Stück für Stück widerlegt teils selbst sich widersprochen und zum Schluss war es ein Anruf mit der Dauer von Null Sekunden.
Irgendwelche Auslässe hierzu, oder siehst du darin ein normales Vorgehen?



> Ich nutze Tapatalk, das ist nervend ellenlange Absätze zu entfernen die zur eigentlichen Frage nichts beitragen außer Rant!



Erstaunlich dass du Erklärungen und Links als Rant identifizierst. Scheint dir wohl einfach nicht zu schmecken.
Und wenn es dich nervt, wieso dann der Aufwand hier zu posten?

"Investigators have identified the signal from one of the black boxes in the WTC debris."

Seite 16.

http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/229899/oem-foil-sec-4.pdf


Oder: http://209.235.252.76/publications/armymagazine/archive/2002/2/Documents/Kern_0202.pdf

"Gen. Paul Kern, the commanding general of the U.S. Army Materiel Command, reported in 2002 that “Radio frequency detectors developed at CECOM [Communications Electronics Command] were used to find “black box” flight recorders from the airliners that crashed into the two towers.” [10]"

Aber Sitze und Rettungswesten werden gefunden, die Blackboxes nicht, dafür ein Pass vom Entführer. Klar.
"However, there have been no serial numbers published for any of the recovered black boxes from the four flights. [19]"


----------



## Grestorn (12. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Aus purer Neugier habe ich mal "Irma Conspiracy" gegoogelt. 

Und natürlich finden sich da massig Links und Beweise, wieso Irma nicht anderes ist als Panikmache, Als man es nicht mehr leugnen konnte, dass es den Hurricane wirklich gibt, wurden sie durch Behauptungen ersetzt, er wäre schlicht menschengemacht. Irgendwie muss man die Klimakatastrophe ja 'beweisen', also macht man sich mal eben einen Mega-Hurricane, das wird die Leute schon überzeugen. Eine absolut unwiederlegbare Verschwörung Liberaler Kräfte!

Und alle sind genauso wunderbar bewiesen in unzähligen YouTube Videos, wie Deine, schaffe, die Du zu 9/11 ständig postest. 

YouTube

Rush Limbaugh Says Hurricane Irma Is Conspiracy, Evacuates Anyway | HuffPost
Rush Limbaugh Is Now Running From Irma, Days After Mocking Storm as Liberal Conspiracy – Mother Jones

Du hast jetzt die Wahl, schaffe. 

Du kannst natürlich sagen, "jaaaaa klar gibt es bescheuerte VT die völlig absurd sind. Das macht MEINE VT. die zu 9/11 natürlich nicht weniger glaubwürdig, das ist doch was gaaanz anderes.". Dann sage ich: Ok. Und wieso? Hier wie da gibt es nur mehr oder wenig gut gemachte Videos, Behauptungen und mehr oder weniger überzeugend argumentierende Leute...

Oder Du stimmst diesen Menschen zu und schließt Dich der Meinung der Irma-VT an. 

Welche Variante ist Dir lieber?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sorry... aber einem Menschen der anderen Menschen eine sozialpsychologische Störung diagnostiziert, nur weil sie anderer Meinung sind (Kognitive Dissonanz) ohne zu wissen wie man das beim Gegenüber durch bestimmte Fragestellungen erreichen kann.... es soll Menschen geben die sieben Jahre ein Studium der Psychologie dafür brauchen und mehrere Therapiestunden mit dem Patienten, um diese Störung eindeutig zu diagnostizieren, außer Schaffe89 der packt es die Diagnose schon spätestens nach drei Postings zu bestätigen (Naturtalent?  ) ... wirst du durch diese Zwangswahl zu keiner vernünftigen Selbsreflektion bringen können... leider.

Ich könnte Schaffe89 sogar beweisen, das er sich sofort dachte das es eine Verschwörung der Regierung war als die Flugzeuge einschlugen... woran er das erkannt hat tja das hat er in seiner Aussage gekonnt ausgelassen.

Den Versuch sich selbst zu erklären habe ich unternommen, aber rausgekommen ist dazu kein bisschen... alte Aussagen von ihm werden durch Ablenkung auf andere Themen oder gleich pauschal auf die "Ich gehe darauf gar nicht erst ein"-Tour geschickt umgangen und Fragen die ihn persönlich unangenehm sind überliest er völlig... warum denn wohl?

Er anerkennt ja auch Beweise/Theorien die erst zum Beweis werden, wenn man sich ein Buch kauft das derjenige selbst geschrieben hat in dem die Theorie noch weiter erklärt wird. 

Es gibt VT-Anhänger (die ich persönlich kenne) die an das Philadelphia-Experiment glauben und gleichzeitig die Mondlandung bezweifeln... sicher die USA konnten 1943 ein Schiff unsichtbar machen und gleich Mal 500 km teleporten, aber 1969 auf dem Mond landen geht natürlich nicht.


----------



## OField (12. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Du glaubst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft das die Mondlandung gefaked ist, oder?



Die Mondlandung*en*, es waren mehrere.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Stimmt, aber fast alle VTs beziehen sich ja auf die erste (Apollo 11). Viele wissen gar nicht, dass die Amerikaner mehrfach da waren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie auch die Erste war ja schon unmöglich... da muss man ja konsequent bleiben als VTler.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> ... Obwohl am 11. September 2001 auf keinem Fernsehkanal weltweit ein Video von dem Anschlag auf den Nordturm des WTC zu sehen war ...



Viellicht blöde Frage, aber: Wie alt bist du eigentlich, dass du so einen Scheiß glaubst? Jeder heute erwachsene Mensch* sollte eigentlich wissen, dass das eine Lüge ist, weil er das erste Video von Einschlag selbst ab circa 18:00 MEZ gesehen hat. Einschlag1/Einschlag2/Zusammensturz1/Zusammensturz2 lief den gesamten Abend des 11.9. in einer Endlosschleife die MTV neidisch gemacht hätte auf mindestens einem dutzend Kanäle allein im deutschen Fernsehen.

*ausgenommen solche, die damals keinen Zugang zu Fernsehern hatte.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Viellicht blöde Frage, aber: Wie alt bist du eigentlich, dass du so einen Scheiß glaubst?



Das ist korrekt, die Fernsehbilder der Naude Brothers die für eine Reportage nach New York kamen gab es später an diesem Tag um 18 Uhr zu sehen.

Die wichtige Aussage die aber eigentlich im Vordergrund steht ist die danach kommende und die ist von Bush falsch.
Er meinte ja er habe den Einschlag des ersten Flugzeuges schon gesehen bevor er ins Klassenzimmer gelatscht ist.
"sagt Bush auf der Internetseite des Weißen Hauses, diesen ersten Anschlag schon im Fernsehen gesehen zu haben, _bevor_ er in das Klassenzimmmer einer Grundschule ging"

BTW ist es enttäuschend dass du diese ganzen klaren Belege für eine Regierungsverantwortung nur auf diesen kleinen Schnipsel reduzierst.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sry doppelpost.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt, die Fernsehbilder der Naude Brothers die für eine Reportage nach New York kamen gab es später an diesem Tag um 18 Uhr zu sehen.
> 
> Die wichtige Aussage die aber eigentlich im Vordergrund steht ist die danach kommende und die ist von Bush falsch.
> Er meinte ja er habe den Einschlag des ersten Flugzeuges schon gesehen bevor er ins Klassenzimmer gelatscht ist.
> ...




Sorry, aber wie bereits gesagt:
Auf deine seitenlangen c&ps (die alles andere als "klar" sind) werde ich nicht weiter eingehen. Das wäre verschwendete Lebensmühe, wenn ich mit anderen Webseitenbetreibern diskutieren möchte, dann gehe ich zu dehnen - hier diskutiere ich über Aussagen, die jemand hier vertritt und über die er offensichtlich selbst diskutieren möchte. Von den Behauptungen, die du weiterverbreitest picke ich mir nur ab und zu welche raus - in diesem Fall eine die so hahnebüchern ist, dass ich fragen muss, was für ein Mensch sowas glaubt und zitiert.


----------



## Schaffe89 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Aus purer Neugier habe ich mal "Irma Conspiracy" gegoogelt.



Mein lieber Grestorn, dieser Thread hier behandelt 9/11. Wenn du an die Irma Conspiracy glauben willst, dann mach doch diesbezüglich einen eigenen Thread auf.
Keine Ahnung was du nun mit Chemtrails willst, soll die Tatsache dass manche Leute an den Unsinn glauben etwa irgendeine Brücke zu 9/11 und der klaren Regierungsverantwortung für diese Geschehnisse schlagen?
Ich sehe da keinen Sinn, darauf herumzureiten, außer natürlich deinen erbärmlichen Versuch mit etwas themenfremden hier zu stänkern.
Nach dem Motto jede Verschwörungstheorie ist Humbug.


> Du hast jetzt die Wahl, schaffe.



Ich habe keine Wahl denn Chemtrails standen hier nie zur Debatte, Grestorn.



> Dann sage ich: Ok. Und wieso?



Wegen der eindeutigen Belege für eine Regierungsverschwörung aus dem Memo von Verkehrsminister Mineta zum Beispiel?
Es ist zwar klar dass du zu feige bist dir das reinzuziehen, weil du nur stänkern willst, aber was hat das Thema Chemtrails hier zu suchen?



> Hier wie da gibt es nur mehr oder wenig gut gemachte Videos,



Zu Chemtrails gibt es nicht *einen einzigen* ernstzunehmenden Bericht und kein einziges Indiz.



> Welche Variante ist Dir lieber?#



Die Variante wo du dich mit deinem Sermon hier aus dem Thread hältst, ganz einfach.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie bereits gesagt:.



Wie bereits gesagt du hast aus zwei fetten Beiträgen mit Belegen dir einen Schnipsel herausgesucht ( nicht mal die Behauptung von Bush die unterstrichen, demnzufolge wichig war) und mir vorgeworfen ich würde so etwas glauben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1xgk6bE58DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bush hatte zum Zeitpunkt seines Schulbesuchs nie den ersten Einschlag in das Gebäude sehen könne, genau darum ging es.
Dass die Videos des ersten Einschlages später an demselben Tag auch zu sehen waren, ist wie ich schon gesagt habe richtig.



> Auf deine seitenlangen c&ps (die alles andere als "klar" sind) werde ich nicht weiter eingehen.



Sry wie soll ich so jemanden wie dich denn ernstnehmen, der sich einen Schnipsel aus dem Text sucht um den anderen wie gewohnt bloßstellen zu wollen?
Es ist also nicht gut wenn man den Ablauf an 9/11 schildert oder was? Was ist mit den von der Regierung erfundenen Handycalls aus den Flugzeugen? Was ist damit? Findest du das normal?
*Niemand hat aus den Flugzeugen irgendjemanden mit dem Handy angerufen. Siehe Mossoaui Prozess!!
*Damit ist der Comission Bericht Schwachsinn, weil die Aussagen unter Folter herausgepresst wurden. Aber für manche ist Folter ja ok, solange es der Gute betreibt.



> Das wäre verschwendete Lebensmühe,



Verschwendete Lebensmühe ist es von dir immerwieder in diesem Thread zu posten und deinen Kuhdung abzusondern, wenn du dich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigen willst, dann lass es doch einfach sein.
Quellen und Verlinkungen sind genug hier, um die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen.



> Von den Behauptungen, die du weiterverbreitest picke ich mir nur ab und zu welche raus



Warum pickst du dir nicht die Aussagen von Mineta und die gefälschten Handyanrufe raus? Weil das komplett für die VT spricht?
Du bist erbärmlich. Anstatt die Falschaussage von Bush herauszupicken, pickst du dir ne Aussage heraus die deutlich macht, dass Bush niemals in der Schule diese Videos vom ersten Einschlag hat sehen können.
Du stützt also die Falschaussage von Bush noch.




> in diesem Fall eine die so hahnebüchern ist, dass ich fragen muss, was für ein Mensch sowas glaubt und zitiert



Jaja, dir geht es doch nur ums Stänkern, um sonst nichts, das hat bisher jeder Beitrag von dir hier bewiesen.
Aber es reicht wohl selbst einem Systemling wie dir nicht aus, wenn das FBI selbst die Belege für fingierte Telefonanrufe aus den Fliegern liefert.
Die Frage der Journalisten müsste lauten wieso die Regierung hier gelogen hat, aber es kommt nichts, nicht mal der leiseste Furz.


----------



## teachmeluv (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie kann man Threads hier deabonnieren? Es nervt, diese zu nichts führende Endlosschleife in meinem Feed zu sehen.


----------



## Grestorn (15. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Wie kann man Threads hier deabonnieren? Es nervt, diese zu nichts führende Endlosschleife in meinem Feed zu sehen.



Oben rechts unter "Thread optionen"


----------



## Klinge Xtream (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Zu Chemtrails gibt es nicht *einen einzigen* ernstzunehmenden Bericht und kein einziges Indiz.


Lol! Davon ab, dass es Indizien (Plural) gibt, lässt du dich von diesen Pappnasen in Erklärungsnot bringen.
Wenn andere VTs hier (zu Recht) keinen Bezug zu 9/11 haben, dann geh doch bitte nicht darauf ein(dont feed trolls).

Diese Leute, die hier aus welchen Gründen auch immer noch leugnen, sollten sich erstmal richtig ausschlafen bzw. den Job wechseln.
Soll ja bezahlte Ratten geben, die Desinfo streuen. Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass dieser Poulton gern zu denen Verlinkt.

Edit: Und sie kommen aus ihren Löchern gekrabbelt


----------



## blautemple (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ja, der Himmel ist ja bekanntlich auch nicht mehr so blau wie früher 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Vorallem seit Axel Stoll nicht mehr ist!


----------



## Nightslaver (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sobald Kim Jong Un wieder auf seinem pinken Einhörn über den Himmel reiten kann, nachdem er die USA besiegt hat, wird er wieder so blau wie früher, keine Bange.


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sobald Kim Jong Un wieder auf seinem pinken Einhörn über den Himmel reiten kann, nachdem er die USA besiegt hat, wird er wieder so blau wie früher, keine Bange.


YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> YouTube



Wenn du denkst, du hast schon alles gesehen


----------



## Tengri86 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du denkst, du hast schon alles gesehen



Gibt davon mehr folgen...muss du mal durchgucken


----------



## KnSN (17. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es ist doch längst ein alter Hut, dass die WTC-Tower per Nuklide vom Himmel geholt wurden. Larry Silverstein sind die Wartungskosten von diesem Projekt schon ewig ein Dorn im Auge gewesen - Er ist der Profiteur! 
9/11 hat gezeigt, dass der Mensch imstande ist, mittels Nukliden gezielte und kräftige Sprengungen auszulösen, um solche Giganten sauber zu stürzen - Ein Erfolg!


----------



## amdahl (17. September 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich glaube das Wort das du suchst heißt "nukular"


----------



## Amigo (1. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

YouTube 

Glaubt weiter die ganzen Türme sind "von alleine" eingestürzt...


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der Typ wurde doch schon vor Jahren widerlegt.
Alles nur ausgedacht, keinerlei Beweise.
Was soll das also?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> glaubt weiter die ganzen Türme sind "von alleine" eingestürzt...


Nicht von alleine, durch Flugzeuge und deren Folgen.


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Typ wurde doch schon vor Jahren widerlegt.
> Alles nur ausgedacht, keinerlei Beweise.
> Was soll das also?


Wo denn?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht von alleine, durch Flugzeuge und deren Folgen.


Niemals im Leben... 

Glaubt ihr die offizielle Version etwa? Es stinkt nach 16 Jahren genauso wie damals...


----------



## hazelol (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

the earth is flat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr die offizielle Version etwa? ...


Ich glauben es nicht, ich verstehe die Wirkung der Flugzeuge, Trümmer und brennender
Kraftstoffe in WTC 7. 



Amigo schrieb:


> Es stinkt nach 16 Jahren genauso wie damals...


Stinken tun nur die alternativen Lösungsansätze. So viel Dummheit gab es sonst nur zu der
Mondlandung, mit hahnebüchenen Erklärungen. Aber dieses ganze Gesprenge Geschwätz 
toppt es bei weitem. Ich weiß, böse Mächte, Nanotermiten, etc. Es ist nicht zum Aushalten


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr die offizielle Version etwa? Es stinkt nach 16 Jahren genauso wie damals...



Flugzeuge, die in Gebäude fliegen, erzeugen nun mal eine Menge Schotter.
Mir ist nicht klar, wieso es unbedingt anders sein muss. Das Motiv fehlt einfach.
Dazu die Gelegenheit.
Auch Prinzessin Diana ist bei einem Unfall gestorben. Da ist nichts weiter dran.
Und die Amerikaner sind tatsächlich aufm Mond gelandet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nehmen wir mal kurz die Prämisse der Verschwörungstheoretiker als gegeben an, dann habe ich zwei offene Fragen.

1. Ich habe in 16 Jahren noch keine vernünftige Begründung gehört, warum man WTC 7 sieben Stunden nach den Zwillingstürmen gesprengt hat. Wenn das Ziel der Regierung (die ja laut VT der Urheber sein soll) die Inszenierung eines Anschlages sein soll, warum sprengt man sieben Stunden, nachdem die Zwillingstürmen bereits eingestürzt sind (und damit das Ziel erfüllt ist) noch WTC 7? 

2. Wenn die Inszenierung des Anschlages dafür dienen soll, dass man einen Grund hat, in Afghanistan einzumarschieren (so verstehe ich die VT zumindest), warum betreibt man soviel Aufwand, bei der das Risiko so groß ist, entdeckt zu werden? Ein inszenierter Angriff auf einen Militärstützpunkt der US-Armee hätte den gleichen Zweck viel einfacher erfüllt, bei deutlich geringerem Aufwand und viel kleinerem Risiko enttarnt zu werden.


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

WTC 7 ... genau das ist der Punkt. 
Wieso soll es eingestürzt sein? Aufgrund von Feuer, welches vom WTC1/2 übersprang?
Wieso gibt es massig Kritiker unter Physikern und Wissenschaftlern?

Physiker-Fachblatt zu 9/11: World-Trade-Center-Einsturz durch kontrollierte Sprengung – Alle Menschen werden Bruder

Die Zufriedenheit mit dem offiziellen Bericht kann ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen. Es stinkt wie gesagt, aber wenn der Wind dreht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> WTC 7 ... genau das ist der Punkt.
> Wieso soll es eingestürzt sein? Aufgrund von Feuer, welches vom WTC1/2 übersprang?
> Wieso gibt es massig Kritiker unter Physikern und Wissenschaftlern?


Z.B. wurde im Bericht die Wirkung von tausenden Litern Diesel der Notstromaggregate ignoriert. Das stößt jedem Physiker auf. Denn alleine die hätten für einen Einsturz gereicht. Und nur, weil man keine starken schwarzen Wolken sah, wurden absurde Theorien entwickelt, um den Einsturz ohne die Dieselfeuer zu begründen, anstatt zu erkenne, dass das Feuer heiß genug für eine russarme Verbrennung war. Dabei war soviel Diesel in den Tanks, dass es für das Gebäude gar keine Chance gab. Es geht dabei um Versicherungsleistungen. Wären die Dieseltanks schuld, wären die Versicherungen raus. Darum der Bericht mit Fragezeichen.


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.B. wurde im Bericht die Wirkung von tausenden Litern Diesel der Notstromaggregate ignoriert. Das stößt jedem Physiker auf. Denn alleine die hätten für einen Einsturz gereicht. Und nur, weil man keine starken schwarzen Wolken sah, wurden absurde Theorien entwickelt, um den EInsturz ohne die Dieselfeuer zu begründen, anstratt zu erkenne, dass das Feuer heiß genug für eine russarme Verbrennung war. Dabei war soviel Diesel in den Tanks, dass es für das Gebäude gar keine Chance gab. Es geht danei um Versicherungsleistungen. Wären die Dieseltanks schuld, wären die Versicheurngen raus. Dasum der Bericht mit Fragezeichen.



Wenn du das weißt (Dieseltanks sind schuld) wieso können es die Versicherungen nicht beweisen und wären fein raus? Wollen dem Papa Staat wohl nicht aufmüpfig werden? 
Wird immer besser... die Dieseltanks... sry aber iwie is mir nach:


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> WTC 7 ... genau das ist der Punkt.
> Wieso soll es eingestürzt sein? Aufgrund von Feuer, welches vom WTC1/2 übersprang?
> Wieso gibt es massig Kritiker unter Physikern und Wissenschaftlern?
> 
> ...



Also die US-Regierung insziniert den größten Terroranschlag aller Zeiten, zerstört beide Zwillingstürme und sieben (!!!) Stunden später sagen sie sich "ach weißte was, sprengen wir auch noch WTC 7"?

Ne ist klar, klingt absolut logisch 

Natürlich, die größte Wirtschafts und Militärmacht der Welt ist zu dumm, nen Anschlag richtig zu inszinieren. Auf der einen Seite traut man dieser Regierung zu, tausende eigener Bürger zu töten, aber gleichzeitig ist die selbe Regierung so stümpferhaft, dass ein paar Nerds im Internet diesen Komplott durchschauen?

Was muss man eigentlich zu sich nehmen, um das wirklich zu glauben?


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Idee von 911 ist sooo alt... 
Operation Northwoods – Wikipedia

Glaubt was ihr wollt: Ich sage 911 war False Flag und der Final Report stinkt! Es ging um Macht und Geld, wie immer!


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Öhm -- JFK hat das abgelehnt. Also Banane.
Aber klar. 40 Jahre später graben Reagan, Clinton und die beiden Bush das wieder aus und planen den größten Coup der Geschichte.
Mehrere 100.000 Leute werden dabei zur Geheimhaltung verpflichtet.
Dann passiert ein folgenschwerer Fehler -- George Junior denkt selbst und schiebt dem Saddam Massenvernichtungswaffen unter.
Blöd ist, dass das entdeckt wird und sich die USA damit zur Lachnummer machen.
Aber hey -- alles andere können dagegen nur Leute aufdecken, die Bücher schreiben und damit Geld verdienen. Alle anderen schaffen das nicht.
Und die Aluhut Produzenten ärgern sich, dass sie nicht auch mit drauf gesprungen sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Die Idee von 911 ist sooo alt...
> Operation Northwoods – Wikipedia
> 
> Glaubt was ihr wollt: Ich sage 911 war False Flag und der Final Report stinkt! Es ging um Macht und Geld, wie immer!



Genau und statt nem kleinen Anschlag gegen ein militärisches Ziel zu konstruieren, insziniert die US-Regierung den größten Terroranschlag der Welt und ist nichtmal in der Lage, diesen Anschlag richtig zu inszinieren (siehe WTC 7, natürlich sprengt man einfach aus einer Laune heraus ein Gebäude sieben Stunden später).

Ein Land mit der größten Wirtschaftskraft und dem stärksten Militär der Welt, ist nicht in der Lage, sowas vernünftig zu inszinieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Wenn du das weißt


Wissen und gerichtssicher beweißen ist ein Unterschied. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Land mit der größten Wirtschaftskraft und dem  stärksten Militär der Welt, ist nicht in der Lage, sowas vernünftig zu  inszinieren?


Das war doch die perfekte Tarnung, damit keiner glaubt, dass es die Regierung...
halt, glauben jetzt ja alle..

Vermutlich war es eine Verschwörung unter den Regierungsstellen, damit es auffliegt


----------



## JePe (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Waere 9/11 zu verhindern gewesen? Vielleicht, wenn man mit einem Anschlag dieser Art und Groesse gerechnet haette. Haette man damit rechnen koennen? Vielleicht, wenn es darauf zielende, glaubhafte polizeiliche und / oder nachrichtendienstliche Erkenntnisse gegeben haette. Hat es solche Erkenntnisse gegeben? Vielleicht, nur waeren diese bis dahin vermutlich als Spinnerei abgetan worden.

Eine Frage, viele Konjunktive. Ein bisschen wie bei Anis Amri. Menschen machen Fehler, viele Menschen machen viele Fehler Am Ende geschehen dann schlimme Dinge.

Das ist das Eine. Aber zu glauben, eine amerikanische Regierung haette 9/11 billigend in Kauf genommen oder gar selbst inszeniert - dazu muss man entweder einen mariannengrabentiefen Sprung in der Schuessel haben oder ein pathologischer Amerikahasser sein.

Ich weiss auch beim besten Willen nicht, warum man diesen Thread weiter offen laesst. Eine Diskussion, die den Namen verdient, ist bei der offenkundigen Borniertheit des Themenerstellers sowieso nicht moeglich und auch vermutlich nie beabsichtigt gewesen. Und fuer das Suhlen in spinnerten Thesen gibt es andere, passendere Plaetze. Die hier ja auch zur Genuege verlinkt wurden.


----------



## Amigo (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



JePe schrieb:


> Waere 9/11 zu verhindern gewesen? Vielleicht, wenn man mit einem Anschlag dieser Art und Groesse gerechnet haette. Haette man damit rechnen koennen? Vielleicht, wenn es darauf zielende, glaubhafte polizeiliche und / oder nachrichtendienstliche Erkenntnisse gegeben haette. Hat es solche Erkenntnisse gegeben? Vielleicht, nur waeren diese bis dahin vermutlich als Spinnerei abgetan worden.
> 
> Eine Frage, viele Konjunktive. Ein bisschen wie bei Anis Amri. Menschen machen Fehler, viele Menschen machen viele Fehler Am Ende geschehen dann schlimme Dinge.
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nach all berechtigter Kritik und vielen nachgewiesenen False Flag Angriffen seitens des US Militär/Geheimdienste und aller anderen Herren Länder in all den vergangenen Jahrhunderten daran glauben es wäre nicht inszeniert? 
Glaubt ihr die Strippenzieher interessieren die Toten? Wacht doch auf...


----------



## blautemple (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie wäre es denn mal damit auf Argumente einzugehen, aktuell sagst du einfach nur es muss so sein weil Baum


----------



## Grestorn (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Wie kann man nach all berechtigter Kritik und vielen nachgewiesenen False Flag Angriffen seitens des US Militär/Geheimdienste und aller anderen Herren Länder in all den vergangenen Jahrhunderten daran glauben es wäre nicht inszeniert?
> Glaubt ihr die Strippenzieher interessieren die Toten? Wacht doch auf...



Nur weil einzelnen Personen eine solche Planung und Tat absolut zuzutrauen ist, ist das noch lange kein Indiz und schon gar kein Beweis. 

Zumal eigentlich alle Fakten und auch jede Logik und Überlegung zur Machbarkeit dem völlig entgegensteht, Was in diesem Thread unzählige Male erklärt worden ist. Leider gehen die "Believer" darauf niemals ein (worauf auch immer wieder hingewiesen wird, siehe blautempel), denn daa würde ja bedeuten, dass sie sich ernsthaft mit den Fakten und der Logik auseinandersetzen müssten. Und Glauben ist doch so viel einfacher als Denken!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Wie kann man nach all berechtigter Kritik und vielen nachgewiesenen False Flag Angriffen seitens des US Militär/Geheimdienste und aller anderen Herren Länder in all den vergangenen Jahrhunderten daran glauben es wäre nicht inszeniert?


Wie kann man glauben, dass ein Gebäude im Betrieb gesprengt wird? Kennst Du dazu die Vorbereitungsarbeiten, die tausenden zu verlegenden Strippen, den Krach einer Sprengung etc. Hast Du schon einmal die Sprengung eines Gebäudes gesehen, in dem sämtliche Fenster vorhanden sind? Es ist so ein absurder Müll, so dadaistischer Schwachsinn, von einer Sprengung auszugehen und sich dann als Hilfskonstrukt irgendwelche Mikrotermiten auszudenken, mit denen kein koordinierter Einsturz möglich ist, weil das Durchtrennen eines Trägers Minuten oder Viertelstunden dauern kann .  

Der Ansatz zu fragen, wer in den Flugzeugen saß und wer die Hintermänner waren, gibt genug Spielraum. Die ganzen lächerlichen Diskussionen um eine Sprengung werden doch nur als große Verschwörung von der CIA und den Reptiloiden gesteuert, damit die Schafe beschäftigt sind und sich nicht um die wirklichen Hintergründe kümmern. Was passierte am 09.11. 1973  und wer hatte darum ein Interesse an diesem Symbolträchtigen Tag genau nach 27 Jahren (Club of 27, alles klar) einen Anschlag zu machen ? Warum wird in Südamerika ein Land nach dem anderen von den USA platt gemacht? Warum kämpfen die "USA", also die Reptiloiden, gegen Kokain? Weil es als Nachweis gegen sie genutzt wird, darum steigt überall der Anbau, um sich zu schützen. Und tausende von Leichtgläubigen beschäftigen sich mit Sprengungen. Damit ist doch alles völlig eindeutig und geklärt!

Ich hoffe, Du kannst in den Sätzen zwischen Sarkasmus, Übertreibung und realen Aussagen unterscheiden. Wenn nicht, würde es erklären, warum Du Bauernfängern hinterher läufst. Wach auf!


----------



## teachmeluv (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Um mal wieder ein wenig mehr 'Ernsthaftigkeit' in diesen Thread zu bringen...

Dem Teufel gefällt das alles hier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdahl (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Verdammt Amigo, musste das sein


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Verdammt Amigo, musste das sein


Der Teufel hat gerade meine Hand geleitet, jetzt passt es wieder


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Uuuups


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Amigo schrieb:


> Wie kann man nach all berechtigter Kritik und vielen nachgewiesenen False Flag Angriffen seitens des US Militär/Geheimdienste und aller anderen Herren Länder in all den vergangenen Jahrhunderten daran glauben es wäre nicht inszeniert?
> Glaubt ihr die Strippenzieher interessieren die Toten? Wacht doch auf...


Nur weil die USA durch die CIA öfter mal im Geheimen Umstürze durchführten oder falsche Informationen streuten, heißt dass noch nicht, das dies auch insziniert worden ist.

Denn mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn die USA Intrigen ausführten, dann stets auf fremden Boden. Die USA rühmen sich, das ihr Land nie angegriffen wurden - bis auf Pearl Habor. Und dies war so ein Schlag, das hat eine so tiefe Wunde in der Seele der Amerikaner hinterlassen, dass kann man als Nicht-Amerikaner kaum nachvollziehen. So etwas darf aus amerikanischer Sicht nie wieder passieren und genau darum gibt es auch keinen Amtsträger, der 9/11 geplant, geschweige denn zur Ausführung gebracht hätte. Man mag argumentieren, das dies genau darum ja so sinnvoll, sei, weil dieses Attentat so schwerwiegend sei, dass die USA in den Krieg ziehen müsse, es bleibt aber trotzdem das amerikanische Selbstbild, das es nicht zuläßt, einen Angriff auf amerikanischen Boden zu türken. Wir können uns das vorstellen, als amerikanischer Sicht ist das wirklich unvorstellbar - und das können wir kaum nachvollziehen.

Abgesehen davon: Ich vermisse ja immernoch einen 9/11-Verschwörungstheoretiker, der zu den Hinterbliebenen geht und denen ins Gesicht sagt: "Ihr Ehemann ist nicht tot, das Flugzeug wurde gegen eines mit Sprengstoff ausgetauscht" oder "Dein Sohn ist Opfer einer US-amerikanischen Geheimoperation" oder "Dein Feuerwehrkollege ist nicht beim Einsturz gestorben, sondern bei der Sprengung". Ich glaube, derjenige würde den Tag nicht überleben. Es ist einfach entwürdigend und absolut respektlos für jeden Hinterbliebenen und jedes Opfer. Aber soweit denken Verschwörungstheoretiker nicht, was ihren absurden Theorien bei jenen auslösen, die jemanden verloren haben.

Noch ein Gedanke: Der Terroranschlag war ein gutes Jahr nach der Wahl von George W. Bush Jr, der zu diesem  Zeitpunkt kein Jahr im Amt war. Die Planung, Vorbereitung und Durchführung hätte deutlich länger gedauert. Es hätte also von der Administration zuvor kommen müssen. Wer hätte das also befohlen? Noch Bill Clinton, in der Hoffnung, das ein eventuell gewählter Demokrat davon profitiert? Oder in der Hoffnung, das es einem eventuell gewähltem Republikaner schadet? Hätte es George W. Bush Jr oder sein Vater es vorbereiten lassen, in der Hoffnung, das er dann als eventuell gewählter Präsident davon profitiert? Oder das ein demokratischer Präsident, sollte er nicht gewählt werden, dadurch an Ansehen verliert?

Zu guter Letzt nochmal: Es sind schon Kriege für wenige geführt worden (Prager Fenstersturz), warum also so einen aufwendigen Terrorakt, wenn man auch einfach eine Autobombe vor einem amerikanischen Konsulat hätte hoch gehen lassen können? Es gäbe ein deutlich kleineres Risiko, dass es auffliegt und man hätte das gleiche Ergebnis haben können.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Irgendjemand mit genug Skrupel würde sich finden - in diesen Kreisen ganz besonders.

Wenn man alternative Ausgänge der Geschichte untersucht, kann das vorkommen, dass man so etwas Hinterbliebenen sagen muss. Nämlich dann, wenn es wahr ist. Für alle, die nur überlegen, gilt dasselbe: Sie haben ja mit den Angehörigen erst mal nichts zu tun. Oder darf man da nicht mehr drüber reden, weil Angehörige schockiert sein könnten?


----------



## Tilfred (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn hier schon mit dem Aluhut  argumentiert wird geht es auch hier um nichts anderes als 
die Opposition nicht mit Argumenten, da nicht vorhanden, sondern durch Herabwürdigung
auszubooten. Schwach, sehr schwach! 

Ich denke die Sprengung, jawohl Sprengung!, war schon bei Grundsteinlegung mit eingeplant
und in WTC 7 war die zentrale Steuerung. 

Und wer damals, so wie ich zumindest, alt genug war, hat im Fernsehen eine Sprengung gesehen,
mit falschem Unterton. Da haben Sie nämlich etwas von Flugzeugen erzählt!


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

ROLF BTC

Das wird ja immer besser. 

Das KANN nicht Dein Ernst sein. Und ja, ich habe das live verfolgt. Ist ja nur 16 Jahre her (und ich bin 48).


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich denke die Sprengung, jawohl Sprengung!, war schon bei Grundsteinlegung mit eingeplant
> und in WTC 7 war die zentrale Steuerung.



Und ich denke, dass man die Elm Street in Dallas extra so gebaut hat, damit man später Kennedy dort erschießen konnte.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und ja, ich habe das live verfolgt. Ist ja nur 16 Jahre her (und ich bin 48).



Ich war arbeiten und hab erst zu Hause gesehen, war aber dabei als die beiden Türme schließlich eingestürzt sind.
Man man, ich hab Menschen aus den Fenstern springen sehen. 
Wie verzweifelt muss man sein, um aus dem Fenster zu springen -- in den sicheren Tod?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wer damals, so wie ich zumindest, alt genug war, hat im Fernsehen eine Sprengung gesehen,
> mit falschem Unterton. Da haben Sie nämlich etwas von Flugzeugen erzählt!


Die großen reptiloid Verschwörungen beginnen doch schon in der Schule!
Unser Lehrer behauptete, Menschen sind intelligent.  Wie absurd, oder?

Ach, Tilfred, auf welcher Basis kommst Du zu Deiner Einschätzung? Der 
Bau ist mit hunderttausenden Fotos dokumentiert. Zeig mit ein Foto mit 
Sprengladungen, ein einziges würde reichen. 
Konstruktion der WTC-Tuerme

Du kennst die Filmaufnahmen vom Bau der Gebäude? Das einzige was man 
an den Trägern sieht, ist der nicht oder sehr schlecht aufgetragene Brand-
schutz. Darum versagten die Träger so schnell.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon mit dem Aluhut  argumentiert wird geht es auch hier um nichts anderes als
> die Opposition nicht mit Argumenten, da nicht vorhanden, sondern durch Herabwürdigung
> auszubooten. Schwach, sehr schwach!
> 
> ...



Die "Oppostion" hat ja keine Argumente, sondern nur "wer die offizielle Version glaubt, ist dumm".  Was soll man da widerlegen?

Und schon bei der Grundsteinlegung (das war übrigens 1984, also 17 Jahre vorher) wurde die Sprengung mit eingeplant? Klingt plausibel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die "Oppostion" hat ja keine Argumente, sondern nur "wer die offizielle Version glaubt, ist dumm".  Was soll man da widerlegen?
> 
> Und schon bei der Grundsteinlegung (das war übrigens 1984, also 17 Jahre vorher) wurde die Sprengung mit eingeplant? Klingt plausibel


Alle großen Gebäude müssen doch ein Notabrisssystem haben, das weiß das jeder!!!!

_"Ein ehemaliger russischer Militärexperte hat es verraten. Die WTC Türme  wurden mit 
einem Notfall-Abriss-System zum Einsturz gebracht. Mit  Atombomben, die unter den 
Türmen seit den 60er Jahren für den Abriss auf  ihren Einsatz gewartet haben."_
Die Kernlugen: 9/11 - wie die WTC Turme tatsachlich abgerissen wurden

Witzig ist doch nur, dass die Russen mitspielen und sich einen Heidenspaß mit
den "Truthern" machen. Ein Land mit den besten Wissenschaftlern der Welt muss
verzweifeln, wenn man die Wirtschaftskraft der USA mit den durchschnittlichen
 IQ der Bevölkerung vergleicht.


----------



## Tilfred (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich habe Photoshop. Damit kann ich nicht nur fertige Bilder bearbeiten sondern auch
auf weißem Papier fantastische Landschaften, sogar Gebäude und Fabeltiere! aus dem
nichts erschaffen!

Auch ihr dürft euch über Dinge bei denen ihr nicht dabei wart selbst Gedanken machen.

Was ihr bringt ist leider nicht das was ich sehe sondern nur das Offizielle nachgeredet.

Und bitte wo in meinen über 500 Einträgen hier erwähne ich menschliche Echsen, außer
hier jetzt? 

Auch das ist nur ein schlechtes rhetorisches Mittel, mir Unsinn unterzujubeln, weil es schön
von Inhaltslosigkeit ablenkt.

So etwas haben eigentlich nur schlechte Kanzelprediger nötig!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich habe Photoshop. Damit kann ich nicht nur fertige Bilder bearbeiten sondern auch
> auf weißem Papier fantastische Landschaften, sogar Gebäude und Fabeltiere! aus dem
> nichts erschaffen!


Aha, also wurden alle analogen Fotos der Bauarbeiter im Nachhinein durch Fotoshop manipuliert?
Ich wusste ga rnicht, dass meine Fotoalbum und  Pappkisten einen WLAN-Anschluss hat. Ist das
die große Kodak verschwörung, die sachon 1970 überAlientechnologie verfügten? Der Ansatz
muss unbedingt verfolgt werden, das klingt nach viel Substanz.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Tilfred glaubt, weil er glauben will. Daran werden Fakten nichts ändern. Er wird alles so hinbiegen, dass es zu seinem Glauben passt. 

Das ist eine Eigenschaft des Menschen, die sich über die gesamte Menschheitsgeschichte zieht. Und daran werden wir schlicht GAR nichts ändern. Der Glaube des Menschen schlägt einfach alles andere.


----------



## Tilfred (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich versuche zu "wissen". "Glauben" heißt "nicht wissen". Du "glaubst" anderen weil Du meinst sie "wissen" etwas.

Und wie jeder gute "Wissenschaftler" kann auch ich, Baumschulabitur, mein "Wissen" jederzeit überdenken und 
verwerfen bei Bedarf. Das habe ich zum Beispiel in Bezug auf eine kugelförmige Erde gemacht, oder in Bezug auf
einen "Tyrannosaurus Rex", den es nie gab. Weil keine Millionen von Jahren! 

Erdenmenschheits und Erdgeschichte veranschlage ich um max 10 000 Jahre. Ich verweise hier auf den jüdischen und
chinesischen Kalender.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Glaube des Menschen schlägt einfach alles andere.


Erleben wir nicht gerade eine Gegenaufklärung durch das Internet? Wissenschaft wird von wenigen fundiert gebildeten Menschen betrieben. Diese profitieren vom schnellen Informationsaustausch im Netz, vergleiche ich heutige Physikerforen mit Zeiten, in denen sich Einstein und Bohr Briefe zusendeten. Wer dagegen betreibt im Internet Verschwörungstheorien? Denke ich z.B. an gehackte und "ausgewertete" Email  zum Klimawandel, dann wurde aus korrekter Mathematik von diesen glaubenden Profis _"Ein Trick"_. Und das zieht sich durch den gesamten Müll der Verschwörungen, dass mit absurdem Unwissen argumentiert wird, denken wir z.B. an das Themas temperaturabhängige Festigkeit von Stahl. Oder der ganze Humbug zur Mondlandung. Unerträglicher Dummfug.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich versuche zu "wissen". .


Dann studiere ein naturwissenschaftliches Fach und lerne fundiertes nachvollziehbares und unabhängig überprüftes Wissen von  daher gesagtem Stumpfsinn zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Tilfred (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder der ganze Humbug zur Mondlandung. Unerträglicher Dummfug.



Richtig! Eine Mondlandung ist Humbug! Auf einem "kleinen Licht das die Nacht regiere" kann ich 
mit Nichts "landen"



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann studiere ein naturwissenschaftliches Fach und lerne fundiertes nachvollziehbares und unabhängig überprüftes Wissen von  daher gesagtem Stumpfsinn zu unterscheiden.



Nein, da lerne ich nur Vorgesagtes zu wiederholen, zur Belohnung gibt's sinnlose Bewertungen,
und wäre wie jeder Studierte nicht nur um "Wissen" sondern auch um das was ich "wissen" soll
reicher. 

Das ist nichts als Propaganda für die herrschende Agenda! Ohne mich! 

Aber wers mag von mir aus gerne!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein, da lerne ich nur Vorgesagtes zu wiederholen


Du kennnst keine wissenschaftlichen Methoden, oder?
Sonst würdest Du einen solchen Stumpfsinn nicht verbreiten.

Wer hat z.B. unseren Gravitationswellenforscher gesagt, 
wie sie das machen sollen?


----------



## Tilfred (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N9QisXqMnaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Abgesegnet vom Dummschwätzer vor dem Herrn, Albert E. Neumann. Dann muß es ja so sein.

Ein Reporter/in, ein ablesender Schauspieler/in, spricht vor Computeranimationen. 

Da bricht der Applaus ja nie ab!

Halleluja! 

Mit so wenig Bist Du zufrieden? (ohne Polemik) 

Ich hätte zumindest gerne eine LIGO App für Android!


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Natürlich in einer Animation.
Niemand kann Gravitationswellen sehen, niemand kann dabei zusehen, wie zwei schwarze Löcher miteinander verschmelzen.

Allerdings ist ein Fehler im Bericht -- Einsteins Theorie ist natürlich nicht dadurch korrekt. 
Es ist weiterhin nur eine Theorie, die eben wieder mit einer Beobachtung bzw. einer Messung bestätigt wurde.
Aber Wissenschaftler würden nie sagen, dass etwa erwiesen ist und damit unumstößlich gilt.
Sie sagen nur, dass Einsteins Theorie bisher alles erklären kann, was wir darüber beobachten oder messen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Abgesegnet vom Dummschwätzer vor dem Herrn, Albert E. Neumann. Dann muß es ja so sein.


Du erinnerst mich an die Zeit von Galileo Galilei. Ihm wurde auch unterstellt, dass er kleine Planeten in seinem Fernrohr versteckte, weil die Cleriker zu blöd waren, optische Gesetze zu verstehen. Aber gut, dann halte Du Gravitationswellen und deren Messung für nur animierten Humbug und ich bilde mir im Gegenstück eine Meinung zu Dir. Im Gegensatz zu Dir besuche ich die physikalischen Institute der Uni Hannover regelmäßig und höre mir den Stand der Forschung in Vorträgen an. Eine weitere Diskusssion lohnt an dieser Stelle nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir besuche ich die physikalischen Institute der Uni Hannover regelmäßig und höre mir den Stand der Forschung in Vorträgen an.



Ich schaue mir gerne mal Vorträge bei YouTube an. Gibt es da ja auch eine Menge von.
Letztens wieder eine mit Harald Lesch gesehen --. was sehr informativ und er bringt das auch sehr gut rüber.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die "Oppostion" hat ja keine Argumente, sondern nur "wer die offizielle Version glaubt, ist dumm".  Was soll man da widerlegen?



Na komm, so einfach kann man das jetzt auch nicht sagen. Selbst hier haben wir im Gegenteil auch oft genug das Argument "Wer die offizielle Version nicht glaubt, ist dumm!" Gehört


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich frage mich ja, was Trump immer geglaubt hat. 
Als Präsident hat er ja jetzt Zugriff auf alle Fakten.
Wäre also was faul, hätte er sicher schon was auf Twitter verkündet.


----------



## Tilfred (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand kann Gravitationswellen sehen, niemand kann dabei zusehen, wie zwei schwarze Löcher miteinander verschmelzen.



Ist das so ähnlich wie lila Einhörner oder das fliegende Spagettimonster? Gibt's die dann trotzdem?


----------



## amdahl (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sobald sie jemand mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden nachweisen kann ja. Nur weil man etwas nicht versteht ist es noch lange keine Hexerei.


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Geht ihm doch nicht auf den Leim, seine Aussagen kann man nicht Ernst nehmen .


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ach, sind wir jetzt wieder bei der Bielefeld-Verschwörung angelangt?

Ich glaube, das hört nie auf.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ist das so ähnlich wie lila Einhörner oder das fliegende Spagettimonster? Gibt's die dann trotzdem?



Ja, man hat sie mathematisch vorausgesagt und durch ein Experiment bestätigt.
Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass Einsteins Theorie in dieser Position auch stimmt. 
Die Theorie sagt ja Dinge voraus, die man mittels Beobachtung oder Experiment entweder bestätigt oder eben widerlegt.

Du musst nur daran denken, dass die Zeit in einem Schwerefeld langsamer abläuft. Das ist auch eine Vorhersage von Einsteins Theorie.
Zur Zeit Einsteins konnte man das experimentell nicht bestätigen, weil schlicht die Technologie dafür fehlte.
Doch dann entwickelte man die Technik dafür -- Atomuhren.
Mittels Atomuhren konnte man dann die Vorhersage durch ein Experiment bestätigen.
Diese Abweichungen in der Zeit ist unglaublich gering. Für einen Menschen nicht vorstellbar.
Trotzdem muss man sie berücksichtigen, wenn man Satelliten betreibt, die um die Erde kreisen.

Ich werfe da mal David Hilbert in den Raum, der einen großen Anteil daran hat, da er einer der bedeutendster Mathematiker unserer Zeit war.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ist das so ähnlich wie lila Einhörner oder das fliegende Spagettimonster? Gibt's die dann trotzdem?



Kannst Du Funkwellen sehen?

Ehrlich gesagt nehme ich ja an, dass Du uns nurf trollst. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass Du nicht echt bist. Für Dich selbst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Kannst Du Funkwellen sehen?.


Das sind Teilchen! Es gibt keine elektromagnetischen Wellen, das sind immer Photonen. Eine Welle nutzt man nur, zur groben Wahrscheinlichkeitsverteilung und zum Beschreiben des Verhaltens. 

Das ist deshalb ernst gemeint, weil auf Quantenebene viele Dinge anders betrachtet werden müssen, z.B. der zweite Hauptsatz. Da gibt es ja so Schwätzer, die behaupten, von einem kalten Gas (Stratosphäre) kann keine Strahlung zur warmen Oberfläche geben. Das würde dem zweiten Hauptsatz widersprechen. Das wurde aber schon 1790 von einem Genfer Professor (Markus Picktet) widerlegt. So alt ist zum Teil unser Wissen, und immer nmoch gibt es Menschen, die glauben anstatt zu wissen.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind Teilchen! Es gibt keine elektromagnetischen Wellen, das sind immer Photonen. Eine Welle nutzt man nur, zur groben Wahrscheinlichkeitsverteilung und zum Beschreiben des Verhaltens.



Das weiß ich alles (LK Physik), ich hab mir sogar überlegt, ob ich dazu schreibe "außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs", aber ich wollte ihn jetzt nicht überfordern 

Es sollte ja nur als Beispiel für etwas dienen, das man nicht sehen kann und was trotzdem durchaus nachweisbare Auswirkungen auf uns hat. Wie eben auch z.B. Gravitation und zumindest indirekt nachweisbar auch Gravitationswellen.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Gesetze der Thermodynamik gehören ja auch zur klassischen Physik -- wie Einsteins Theorie auch.
Die Quantenphysik wiederum ist eine Sache für sich, die sich allem klassischen Denken entzieht.

Aber so langsam entfernen wir uns vom Thema -- ich würde fast sagen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> ... "außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs"...


Für wen sichtbar? Hunde, Menschen, Rot-Grün Blinde, Insekten, Wärmebildkameras, Radioteleskope....
So geht das nicht, Du musst präziser werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einen schönen Samstagabend bei der Gelegenheit. Seit der Zeitumstellung ist es wieder viel kälter geworden,
 weil wir eine Stunde weniger Sonne haben. Ich gehe ja immer noch davon aus, dass die größte Ursache des 
Klimawandels die Sommerzeit ist, denn eine stunde länger hell macht viel mehr als 120 parts per Millon CO2


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich glaube ja sowieso, dass der Klimawandel stark mit den Klimaanlagen in Autos zusammenhängt.
Früher hatte kaum ein Auto eine Klimaanlage. Heute praktisch jeder Neuwagen.


----------



## Grestorn (4. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für wen sichtbar? Hunde, Menschen, Rot-Grün Blinde, Insekten, Wärmebildkameras, Radioteleskope....
> So geht das nicht, Du musst präziser werden.



Grmpf! 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen schönen Samstagabend bei der Gelegenheit. Seit der Zeitumstellung ist es wieder viel kälter geworden,
> weil wir eine Stunde weniger Sonne haben. Ich gehe ja immer noch davon aus, dass die größte Ursache des
> Klimawandels die Sommerzeit ist, denn eine stunde länger hell macht viel mehr als 120 parts per Millon CO2



Ich bin da voll bei Dir!!!


----------



## Johnny05 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Eine Mondlandung ist Humbug! Auf einem "kleinen Licht das die Nacht regiere" kann ich
> mit Nichts "landen"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Tilfred schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Richtig! Eine Mondlandung ist Humbug! Auf einem "kleinen Licht das die Nacht regiere" kann ich
> ...



Nein sie ist eine Scheibe unter einer Kuppel sehr tief unter viel Wasser. Das untergegangene "Atlantis".

Ob als "last Resort" oder "Alien Ant Farm", eine Art Strafkolonie, auf jeden Fall von Menschen erbaut.

Das ist die ganz große Lüge die hinter allem steht, das Vertuschen des Offensichtlichen. Die "Erde" ist keine
Kugel!

Und bitte mein Freund, wer einen Drogen und Sexsüchtigen als Idol hat, sollte vielleicht nicht so direkt mit 
dem Finger auf andere zeigen. Danke.

Dieses amerikanische Präsidenten Gebashe könnt ja durchaus russische Propaganda sein der Du auf den 
Leim gehst!


----------



## Johnny05 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein sie ist eine Scheibe unter einer Kuppel sehr tief unter viel Wasser. Das untergegangene "Atlantis".
> 
> Ob als "last Resort" oder "Alien Ant Farm", eine Art Strafkolonie, auf jeden Fall von Menschen erbaut.
> 
> ...



Richtig ,das WTC wurde von Darth Vader mit der Enterprise - D aus dem Orbit zerstört just in dem Moment als Jar Jar Binks mit Micky Maus und Goofy versucht hat den Reaktor eines Borg-Würfels abzuschalten...hier hast Du deine glaubwürdige Erklärung.Zum oben genannten hast Du aber schön googlen müssen wer dieser Mann überhaupt war. Auch auf die Gefahr hin das Ich gesperrt werde , Ich frage mich wirklich aus welchen Löchern solche Spinner immer wieder gekrochen kommen.Und noch etwas , solch weltfremden Typen wie Du haben mich nicht "Freund" zu nennen um das gleich mal klar zu stellen...

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> .Und noch etwas , solch weltfremden Typen wie Du haben mich nicht "Freund" zu nennen um das gleich mal klar zu stellen...



Schade! Ich dachte Du hättest vielleicht sonst Niemanden... Aber wer nicht will!


----------



## Grestorn (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Er trollt Euch, das ist doch inzwischen offensichtlich.


----------



## FoxXsays (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Johnny05 schrieb:


> Richtig ,das WTC wurde von Darth Vader mit der Enterprise - D aus dem Orbit zerstört just in dem Moment als Jar Jar Binks mit Micky Maus und Goofy versucht hat den Reaktor eines Borg-Würfels abzuschalten...hier hast Du deine glaubwürdige Erklärung.Zum oben genannten hast Du aber schön googlen müssen wer dieser Mann überhaupt war.[emoji38] Auch auf die Gefahr hin das Ich gesperrt werde , Ich frage mich wirklich aus welchen Löchern solche Spinner immer wieder gekrochen kommen.Und noch etwas , solch weltfremden Typen wie Du haben mich nicht "Freund" zu nennen um das gleich mal klar zu stellen...
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch [emoji38]


Darth Vader in Zusammenhang mit der Enterprise zu bringen, da hört für mich der Spaß auf !


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Er trollt Euch, das ist doch inzwischen offensichtlich.



Wenn ich mich auf einer Kugel befinde die sich mit 1000 km pro Sunde um sich selbst und mit
100 000 km pro Stunde um eine andere Kugel dreht, wäre dann nicht die einfachste Möglichkeit
das ich nichts von diesem Höllenritt spüre, daß er einfach nicht stattfindet?

Und ist nicht der Gedanke an Kugeln in Luftleere die durch seltsame Kräfte auf zweidimensionalen Bahnen 
gehalten werden nicht zumindest genauso abstrus wie der einer großen Scheibe? Noch dazu daß ich mit 
meinen Mitteln das eine, die Kugel, nicht nachweisen kann. Eine Fläche schon. Mein Horizont ist immer gerade.
Was die Kugel angeht, da soll ich mich auf andere und ihre Beweise, angefertigte Bilder, verlassen.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf einer Kugel befinde die sich mit 1000 km pro Sunde um sich selbst und mit
> 100 000 km pro Stunde um eine andere Kugel dreht, wäre dann nicht die einfachste Möglichkeit
> das ich nichts von diesem Höllenritt spüre, daß er einfach nicht stattfindet?


Was willst Du denn da spüren?



> Und ist nicht der Gedanke an Kugeln in Luftleere die durch seltsame Kräfte auf zweidimensionalen Bahnen
> gehalten werden nicht zumindest genauso abstrus wie der einer großen Scheibe?


Nein, ist nicht ansatzweise so abstrus.



> Noch dazu daß ich mit meinen Mitteln das eine, die Kugel, nicht nachweisen kann.


Science, Baby!



> Eine Fläche schon. Mein Horizont ist immer gerade.


Dein Horizont ist ein Kreis und in Deinem speziellen Fall hat dieser Kreis den Radius Null. Das ist dann Dein Standpunkt.



> Was die Kugel angeht, da soll ich mich auf andere und ihre Beweise, angefertigte Bilder, verlassen.


Noch nie ne Ballonfahrt gemacht? Noch nie geflogen? Noch nie Urlaub im Süden gemacht? Noch nie Richtung Polarkreis gewesen? Es gibt genügend Hinweise für eine kugelförmige Erde, aber wer sich der Wissenschaft verwehrt...
Du hast auch keine Beweise für Elektronen, die durch Leiterbahnen flitzen, und trotzdem nutzt Du das Internet. Dessen Datentransfer im Übrigen auch über Satelitten läuft. Jene Objekte also, denen Du nicht zutraust, Bilder von der Erde gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf einer Kugel befinde die sich mit 1000 km pro Sunde um sich selbst und mit
> 100 000 km pro Stunde um eine andere Kugel dreht, wäre dann nicht die einfachste Möglichkeit
> das ich nichts von diesem Höllenritt spüre, daß er einfach nicht stattfindet?



Du befindest dich in einem System, daher spürst du nicht, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne und um sich selbst drehst.
Man kann das aber durch ein Experiment belegen, dass das so ist.

Mal ein Beispiel.
Du hast 100 Vögel auf einer Stange in einem geschlossenen Laster sitzen.
Wird der Laster leichter, wenn die Vögel alle auf einmal fliegen und damit nicht mehr auf der Stange sitzen?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und ist nicht der Gedanke an Kugeln in Luftleere die durch seltsame Kräfte auf zweidimensionalen Bahnen
> gehalten werden nicht zumindest genauso abstrus wie der einer großen Scheibe? Noch dazu daß ich mit
> meinen Mitteln das eine, die Kugel, nicht nachweisen kann. Eine Fläche schon. Mein Horizont ist immer gerade.
> Was die Kugel angeht, da soll ich mich auf andere und ihre Beweise, angefertigte Bilder, verlassen.



Nicht zwei Dimensionen sondern vier Dimensionen.
Nach aktuellem Stand ist die Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit.
Massen krümmen den Raum. Und nur Massen beeinflussen andere Massen.
Das ist auch das Problem, das Bestandteil heutiger Forschung ist. Die leuchtende Materie im Universum ist viel zu klein, um die Bewegungen der Galaxien zu erklären. Daher wird eine dunkle Materie postuliert. Die sorgt mit ihrer Masse für die entsprechende Bewegung, reagiert aber nicht mit der leuchtenden Materie.
Gravitationslinsen sind ein Hinweis auf diese dunkle Materie.


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du hast auch keine Beweise für Elektronen, die durch Leiterbahnen flitzen, und trotzdem nutzt Du das Internet. Dessen Datentransfer im Übrigen auch über Satelitten läuft.



Elektronen "flitzen" nicht durch Leiterbahnen. Alleine durch diese Aussage disqualifizierst Du Dich hier
mit Sachwissen zu glänzen. Falls Du etwas anderes gelesen oder verstanden hast, es stimmt einfach so nicht.

Meine Verbindung nach Übersee erfolgt über Kabel, auch unterseeisch. Und bodenstationären Sendern
und Empfängern. Und vielleicht gibt es diese auch an den Gerüsten an denen "Sonne, Mond und Sterne"
hängen. Aber Objekte die schwebend um eine Kugel kreisen gibt es nicht oder hast Du so einen Versuchsaufbau 
zu Hause? 

In jedem Auto, Zug oder auf dem Fahrrad spüre ich mit meinen Sinnen Bewegung. Was soll das für ein Experiment sein?
Ein Link reicht, danke.

Diese Vogelmetapher verstehe ich nicht. Muß ich vom Autositz springen während der Fahrt und um den Rückspiegel fliegen
damit ich die Bewegung spüre?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Da hat wohl jemand in der Schule mehr als einmal geschlafen. 

Weißt du was Bewegung ist? Weißt du was Relativbewegung ist?

Liest mal ein Buch (oder besser ein paar mehr), bevor du hier schreibst.


----------



## amdahl (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Leute, es sollte doch mittlerweile mehr als klar sein dass sich Tilfred einen Spaß mit uns erlaubt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Leute, es sollte doch mittlerweile mehr als klar sein dass sich Tilfred einen Spaß mit uns erlaubt.


Sind denn nicht die gesamten großen bekannten Verschwörungstheorien nichts weiter als ein großer Spaß?

Es kann doch niemand ernst meinen, dass ein Gebäude gesprengt wird und dabei 50mm dicke Stahlträger
durchtrennt werden, aber sämtliche Scheiben im Gebäude bleiben? Das ist doch pure Ironie, feinster
Sarkasmus, aber keine ernste Meinung?


----------



## Grestorn (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der Unterschied ist zwar ein feiner, zwischen Leuten die fest an VT glauben, und Leuten wie Tilfred, die nur so tun um andere zu verarschen, aber er ist m.E. schon vorhanden ... wenn auch schwer zu sehen. Denn abseitig absurd ist die Argumentation ja von beiden Gruppen. Letztere treibt es nur ins Extrem, es ist aber richtig schwer sich von den echten VTlern abzusetzen.


----------



## Two-Face (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Eventuell versucht er mit dieser Haltung eine baldige Schließung dieses von Halbwahrheiten durchtränkten Verschwörungsthreads herbeizuführen.

Hmpf, man muss die Dinge eben positiv sehen.


----------



## FoxXsays (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn Tilfred trollt, dann macht er das gut...ich musste schon ein paar mal herzhaft lachen.


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es kann doch niemand ernst meinen, dass ein Gebäude gesprengt wird und dabei 50mm dicke Stahlträger
> durchtrennt werden, aber sämtliche Scheiben im Gebäude bleiben?



Der Sinn einer "Sprengung" eines Gebäudes ist es eben nicht sämtliches Material Kilometer weit zu verstreuen,
sondern Maße die ein Zusammenfallen verhindert zu entfernen. Also wenn deswegen Stahlträger durchtrennt 
werden müßen dann wird eben versucht das zu erreichen. Und das ist genauso geschehen bei den 3 WTC Gebäuden.

Fakt!

Allerdings halte ich die Möglichkeit dies zu erreichen durch eine verhältnismäßig geringe Menge Kerosin für sehr gering.

Und im Falle des WTC 7 war ja diese geringe Kerosinmenge schon gar nicht vorhanden, da kein Flugzeugeinschlag.

Und wenn das alles so gut klappt, warum nimmt heute Niemand ein altes Flugzeug zum Gebäude abreisen, das wäre
doch wesentlich weniger aufwendig? Gibt ja noch nicht einmal groß Dreck und Schaden außen rum?


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist zwar ein feiner, zwischen Leuten die fest an VT glauben, und Leuten wie Tilfred, die nur so tun um andere zu verarschen, aber er ist m.E. schon vorhanden ... wenn auch schwer zu sehen. Denn abseitig absurd ist die Argumentation ja von beiden Gruppen. Letztere treibt es nur ins Extrem, es ist aber richtig schwer sich von den echten VTlern abzusetzen.


Du hast dir noch nie Beiträge von Aluhüten durchgelesen oder? Die sind ähnlich fundiert.  Deswegen kann man auch nicht sagen ob er trollt,  oder es Ernst meint.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es gibt auch Leute, die felsenfest der Meinung sind, dass Reptilienmenschen die Erde kontrollieren, vom Erdinneren aus (die Erde ist laut denen hohl), obwohl die Erde gleichzeitig eine Scheibe sein soll.

Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die felsenfest der Meinung sind, dass Reptilienmenschen die Erde kontrollieren, vom Erdinneren aus (die Erde ist laut denen hohl), obwohl die Erde gleichzeitig eine Scheibe sein soll.
> 
> Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.


Aber dagegen gibt es doch längst einen suptil geführten Kampf. Reptiloide überführt man mit Bewegungsprofilen, weil sie andere Schlafrhythmen als Menschen haben, darum haben doch Smartphones ein Trecking integriert. Man erkennt nun sofort, wer Reptiloid ist, auch, weil nur diese sich massiv für Datenschutz einsetzen. Daran erkennt man sie eindeutig! Das ist aber so geheim, dass die Reptiloiden sofort alle Nachrichten in diese Richtung löschen lassen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der Nächste der offensichtliches Wissen tausender Augenzeugen verleumdet, nur noch ne Version schärfer als Schaffe (man glaubt es kaum das es noch abstruser geht [emoji38] ) jetzt waren die Flugzeuge nicht nur keine zivilen Airliner... jetzt sind sie noch nicht mal existent gewesen zu köstlich.

<- holt sich Popcorn...


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Leute, die felsenfest der Meinung sind, dass Reptilienmenschen die Erde kontrollieren, vom Erdinneren aus (die Erde ist laut denen hohl), obwohl die Erde gleichzeitig eine Scheibe sein soll.
> 
> Kann man sich nicht ausdenken.



Eine willkürliche Ablehnung dieser These ist kein wissenschaftlicher Ansatz. Eben so wenig wie jeden der menschliche Reptilien
für möglich hält sofort einweisen zu wollen.

Leider ist das keines der Themen mit denen ich mich grundsätzlich beschäftige. Menschen wie Icke und Konsorten sind ebenso wie 
Hawking, Dawkins und sogar Einstein geduldet weil sie mehr Verwirrung als Aufklärung stiften. Es lohnt sich nicht alles zu 
studieren was da so verzapft wird. Nicht Alles was ich nicht verstehe muß grundsätzlich verstanden werden. Deswegen gibt es ja
andere Sprachen (auch Quantenmechanik ist eine) damit nicht jeder was versteht. Sonst könnte ich ja Niemandem etwas erzählen
das er nicht versteht.

Bitte nicht von Dir ausgehen, denn ich meine nicht weil die Erdoberfläche zumindest eine Fläche, von mir aus auch Scheibe ist, daß
sie deshalb auch eine hohle Nuss ist.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> In jedem Auto, Zug oder auf dem Fahrrad spüre ich mit meinen Sinnen Bewegung. Was soll das für ein Experiment sein?



Umgemünzt auf dich bedeutet es folgendes:

Du fährst einen Laster und hast ein paar Personen hinten drauf, die während der Fahrt immer auf und ab springen. Nach deiner Logik müsste der Laster dabei immer für kurze Zeit leichter werden und demnach weniger Sprit verbrauchen.

Anderes Beispiel: Du fährst mit dem Zug und springst hoch. Wo landest du?


----------



## Tilfred (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du fährst mit dem Zug und springst hoch. Wo landest du?



Wenn ich hochspringe kannst Du keine Zeitung unterschieben. Wahrscheinlich auf der Absprungstelle.
Wenn ich  zur Tür raus springe, verlasse ich das Bezugssystem . In dem Fall lande ich sehr weit weg vom 
sich bewegenden Zug.

Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär flöge ich davon!

Nur wieso sollte meine Logik ein solcher Humbug mit dem Laster sein. 

Die Zeit in Luft ist unerheblich weil sie sehr kurz ist. Ein Vogel sollte bei 
einer rotierenden Kugel einfach fliegend stehen bleiben und sollte sein 
Ziel entgegen kommen lassen oder den Laster verlassen. Wenn das nicht 
geht dann dreht oder bewegt sich nichts. 

Nada!

Einerseits behaupten eure "Wissenschaftler" die Erde nimmt die Atmosphäre,
und das was in ihr und auf der Oberfläche ist, mit bei ihrer Umdrehung, andererseits
sollen Raketen Richtung Osten starten weil sie so mit nicht von der Erdrotation 
beeinflusst werden. 

Also was denn nun? Gibt's da mehrere Wahrheiten? So wie es "wissenschaftlich" verschiedene
"Zufälle" und "Theorien" gibt?

Weißt Du daß den "Urknall" ein katholischer Priester erfunden hat? Sind die normalerweise nicht
für den spirituellen Humbug zuständig? Oder ist doch, nach katholischer Lehre, das wahr was die 
Kirche sagt egal wann, wo oder was?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Warum sollte keine Zeitung drunter passen? Du springst einfach nur hoch, von der Stelle, wo du stehst.

Die Zeit ist auf Dauer eben nicht unerheblich. Das Vogelbeispiel zielt ja genau darauf ab. Die Masse der Vögel ist auch unglaublich klein.

Ein Vogel muss sich bewegen, immerhin wird er durch die Schwerkraft nach unten gezogen. Und stehenbleiben ist nicht, weil er dem Bezugssystem nicht entfliehen kann. Der Vogel wird ja bei der Drehung der Erde mitgedreht. Will er sich also fortbewegen, muss er halt vorwärts fliegen 

Bei der Rakete möchte man das Bezugssystem ja verlassen. Da ist es nur folgerichtig, die Rakete so starten zu lassen, dass sie diese Drehbewegung insofern nutzen kann, als dass ihr kein größerer Luftwiderstand entgegengesetzt wird.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Weißt Du daß den "Urknall" ein katholischer Priester erfunden hat? Sind die normalerweise nicht
> für den spirituellen Humbug zuständig? Oder ist doch, nach katholischer Lehre, das wahr was die
> Kirche sagt egal wann, wo oder was?



Ich nehme mal an, du hast keine Quelle dafür, hmm?


----------



## amdahl (5. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und jetzt kommts: hat man einen Heliumballon im Auto und bremst, dann bewegt der sich nicht etwa nach vorne oder steht an der Stelle so wie alles andere, sondern nach hinten.
Hier haben die "Wissenschaftler" vergessen die richtigen Betrügereien einzubauen mit denen sie den Rest unseres Kosmos manipulieren. Ganz schön offensichtlich und ein sehr einfaches Beispiel mit dem man die Lüge durchschauen kann die uns ständig umgibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommts: hat man einen Heliumballon im Auto und bremst, dann bewegt der sich nicht etwa nach vorne oder steht an der Stelle so wie alles andere, sondern nach hinten.
> Hier haben die "Wissenschaftler" vergessen die richtigen Betrügereien einzubauen mit denen sie den Rest unseres Kosmos manipulieren. Ganz schön offensichtlich und ein sehr einfaches Beispiel mit dem man die Lüge durchschauen kann die uns ständig umgibt.



Oh ja, diese bösen betrügereien wie die Trägheitskraft und das Helium nunmal leichter als Luft ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

- offtopic-
Wenn irgend jemand der hier Schreibenden Nachhilfe in Physik haben möchte, 
darf man sich vertrauensvoll an mich per PN werden. Ich möchte hier niemanden 
öffentlich zerreißen, aber einige Beiträge tun mit physisch weh. 

Aber jetzt zurück zum WTC 7. So ist eigentlich das Problem, dass ein Gebäude 
nach extrem heißen Feuer über 7 Stunden versagt?


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Georges Lemaitre – Wikipedia

Da braucht es ja nicht viel und die meisten stört das gar nicht.

Das ist das sogenannte Hegelsche Prinzip. Ich erschaffe eine These und eine Antithese.
Und während sich Alle darum streiten weiß Keiner daß Beides nicht so ganz stimmt.
Hier werden dann jeweils die Anhänger nur mit soviel "Glaubhaftem" versorgt daß es für 
beide Seiten stimmig ist. Und vor allen Dingen auch heftig  verteidigt wird.
Das alte Prinzip Divide et impera.

Auf der einen Seite das was in der Bibel steht und seine Auslegung und gleichzeitig für diejenigen
die darauf nicht anspringen ihre eigens erschaffene "Wissenschaft". Es war klar wenn das letzte
Siegel aufgeht daß die Kirchen schnell leerer werden (Napoleon Bonaparte). Also gibt es anderes
Opium für die verlorenen Schäfchen.


----------



## Grestorn (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wissenschaft behauptet nie, allwissend zu sein. Zu einer wissenschaftlichen Herangehensweise gehört auch immer, dass man Dinge, die man nicht beweisen kann, als solche klar deklariert und auch als Annahme oder Theorie kennzeichnet. Die dann auch mal widerlegt oder ergänzt werden kann. Was unzählige Male in der Menschheitsgeschichte passiert ist. 

Die absolute Wahrheit haben nur Religionen und Verschwörungstheoretiker für sich gepachtet. Also all das, was darauf angewiesen ist, dass man ihm widerspruchslos glaubt. Sobald Fehler erkennbar werden, gerät der Glaube ins Wanken, etwas, was der Wissenschaft (wenn sie korrekt angewendet wurde) nicht passieren kann.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und während sich Alle darum streiten weiß Keiner daß Beides nicht so ganz stimmt.


Doch, ich weiß, dass die Sprengung nicht stimmt. Es mag noch Ungereimtheiten und Aufklärungslücken beim Zusammensturz geben, aber das zwei Flugzeuge die WTCs gerammt haben, ist unbestreitbar.
Da kannst Du noch so viele "Thesen und Antithesen" erstellen, an eine Sprengung zu glauben ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> aber das zwei Flugzeuge die WTCs gerammt haben, ist unbestreitbar.



Ich war damals nicht vor Ort und habe nur verwaschene Videos gesehen. Aber für mich ist bei allen 3 Gebäuden
eine "Sprengung", ein Abriss mittels angebrachter Stoffe, zu sehen. Besonders bei WTC 7 ist das Video 1 zu 1 
gleich dem anderer "Sprengungsvideos" die ich auch bei Youtube finde. Da traue ich meinen Augen und muß nicht
den Kommentar dazu "glauben"! Bilder die mir erklärt werden müssen genieße ich mit Vorsicht.

Und die "Wahrheit" ist immer universal. Es streitet hier keiner über einen grünen Rasen oder einen blauen
Himmel oder daß ich mich bücken muß weil Dinge in der Regel nach unten zu Boden fallen. Nur wenn über 
eine Sache Uneinigkeit herrscht, weil viele Widersprüche, dann lügt Jemand. 

Und immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige Spinner.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich traue auch meinen Augen. Ich sehe jeden Abend den Mond, aber ich sehe nie China. 

Klare Sache. China ist eine Verschwörung, die es gar nicht gibt....


----------



## aloha84 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich traue auch meinen Augen. Ich sehe jeden Abend den Mond, aber ich sehe nie China.
> 
> Klare Sache. China ist eine Verschwörung, die es gar nicht gibt....



Völlig falsch, du ziehst die falschen Schlüsse.
Da du den Mond siehst und China nicht, beweist das einfach nur, dass China weiter weg ist als der Mond!!!


----------



## mayo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommts: hat man einen Heliumballon im Auto und bremst, dann bewegt der sich nicht etwa nach vorne oder steht an der Stelle so wie alles andere, sondern nach hinten.
> Hier haben die "Wissenschaftler" vergessen die richtigen Betrügereien einzubauen mit denen sie den Rest unseres Kosmos manipulieren. Ganz schön offensichtlich und ein sehr einfaches Beispiel mit dem man die Lüge durchschauen kann die uns ständig umgibt.



Ich hoffe, dass ich nur zu dumm bin den Sarkasmus in diesem Post zu finden... Andernfalls wäre die völlige Ignoranz der menschlichen Erkenntnis in den letzten 200 Jahren mehre als nur traurig.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



mayo schrieb:


> Andernfalls wäre die völlige Ignoranz der menschlichen Erkenntnis in den letzten 200 Jahren mehre als nur traurig.



Wenn sowas die menschliche Erkenntnis der letzten 200 Jahre sein soll...

Schön bunt ist es ja. Da freuen sich die Kinder!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zeig uns doch mal dein kaltes, graues Bild der Realität


----------



## FoxXsays (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Aluhut anyone?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Zeig uns doch mal dein kaltes, graues Bild der Realität



Hat er doch schon links unter seinem Username.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Geht raus freit, lasst euch freien, feiert, trinkt, nehmt Drogen, was wollt ihr auf dem Mond?

Alles was die davon angeblich mitgebracht haben war Dreck! Davon haben wir hier schon genug!


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Aluhut anyone?



Nur echt mit einem dazugehörigen Lied von Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> was wollt ihr auf dem Mond?


- Neugier
- Helium 3 abbauen
- Eine Basis für interplanetare Flüge einrichten
- riesige Teleskope ohne Atmosphäre erreichten
- ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Neugier
> - Helium 3 abbauen
> - Eine Basis für interplanetare Flüge einrichten
> - riesige Teleskope ohne Atmosphäre erreichten
> - ...



Na und die Reichsflugscheiben auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes finden und dann mit der überlegene Technik die Galaxie erobern. Har Har


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Neugier
> - Helium 3 abbauen
> - Eine Basis für interplanetare Flüge einrichten
> - riesige Teleskope ohne Atmosphäre erreichten
> - ...



Schreib uns mal eine Karte, wenn sie ausgerechnet Dich da brauchen!

Und bring mir etwas Spacekoks mit, bitte. Danke.


----------



## FoxXsays (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Neugier
> - Helium 3 abbauen
> - Eine Basis für interplanetare Flüge einrichten
> - riesige Teleskope ohne Atmosphäre erreichten
> - ...



Vermeintlich "tote" Transformers aufwecken!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Schreib uns mal eine Karte, wenn sie ausgerechnet Dich da brauchen!.


Du solltest Dich um Dein Deutsch kümmern, wir unterscheiden zwischen "Ihr" und "ihr".

Wenn Du uns persönlich ansprechen willst, nimm das Großgeschriebene, das Klein-
geschriebene istfür den allgemeinen Fall, was der Mensch dort oben sucht, Und die 
Frage beantwortete ich.

Und natürlich will ich da hoch, wenn es kommerzielle Flüge gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich habe leider das Gefühl, dass noch alle 6 verbliebenden Amerikaner, die auf dem Mond waren und noch leben, versterben, bevor wieder jemand auf den Mond seinen Fuß setzt.

Eigentlich schade, dass wir nicht mehr diese Aufbruchsstimmung und Euphorie haben, wie zu den Anfängen der (bemannten) Raumfahrt.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest Dich um Dein Deutsch kümmern, wir unterscheiden zwischen "Ihr" und "ihr".
> 
> Und natürlich will ich da hoch, wenn es kommerzielle Flüge gibt.



Ich bin immer um mein Deutsch bemüht, das ist leider Alles was dabei rauskommt.

Ich ja auch, aber leider ist das nicht möglich. Vielleicht decken sie für Euch ja alles auf
wenn der letzte Lügner tot ist. Obwohl, lüge ich überhaupt wenn ich "glaube"?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> IObwohl, lüge ich überhaupt wenn ich "glaube"?


Nein, Du lügst nicht, wenn Du unwissend bist. Zur Lüge gehört der Vorsatz.
Wenn Du allerdings Astronauten als Lügner bezeichnest, ist das auf Basis
von Glauben eine ziemlich ungeheuerliche Frechheit.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Entscheide selbst ob das Menschen sind die gerade das größte Abenteuer der Menschheit hinter
sich haben...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BI_ZehPOMwI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe es mir nicht ganz gegeben, mir reichen da 5 min mit vor spulen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*


----------



## mayo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Glauben ist nicht gleich schlimm oder eine Lüge, wie du es aufgenommen hast. Allerdings ist Glauben, oder blindeste Glaube eher rückständig und eventuell in der Konsequenz gefährlich. Nachher kommen noch einige die  blind glauben, ohne Dinge und Aussagen zu hinterfragen auf die Idee Flugzeuge in Häuser zu steuern... 

Glücklicherweise ist die Aufklärung weiter verbreitet als noch vor vielen Jahren. So können sie die Menschen unter Zuhilfenahme vieler Informationen ein entsprechendes Bild machen. 

Leider ist aber auch der Zugang zu „gefährlichen und absurden“ Informationen und Aussagen ebenso für jeden zugänglich.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



mayo schrieb:


> Nachher kommen noch einige die  blind glauben, ohne Dinge und Aussagen zu hinterfragen auf die Idee Flugzeuge in Häuser zu steuern...



Richtig! Das war ja auch unser größtes Problem seit 9/11. Die vielen, vor allen Dingen jungen und daher unvernünftigen,
Nachahmer. Das war ja pro Woche mindestens einer! Hier ne 737 und da einen Airbus mit Teppichmessern gehighcheckt
und ab in die City! In Frankfurt/Oder stehen keine Hochhäuser mehr! Das muß aufhören. Die Skyline von Berlin! Quasi nicht mehr
vorhanden!


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Entscheide selbst ob das Menschen sind die gerade das größte Abenteuer der Menschheit hinter
> sich haben...
> 
> Ich habe es mir nicht ganz gegeben, mir reichen da 5 min mit vor spulen.



Apollo fand mitten im Kalten Krieg statt und die Sowjetunion war bis zum 20. Juli 1969 führend in der bemannten Raumfahrt. Denkst du ernsthaft, die Amerikaner hätten die ganze Welt an der Nase rumgeführt, ohne, dass die Sowjets das merken? 

Die Sowjets hatten selbst Spione im geheimsten Geheimprojekt mitten im zweiten Weltkrieg (Manhattanprogramm). Wenn an der Mondlandung irgendwas getürkt wäre, hätten die Sowjets das sofort für Propagandazwecke ausgenutzt.

Aber hey, du hast das Video ja mit deinen eigenen Augen gesehen, also was weiß ich schon...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich war damals nicht vor Ort und habe nur verwaschene Videos gesehen. Aber für mich ist bei allen 3 Gebäuden
> eine "Sprengung", ein Abriss mittels angebrachter Stoffe, zu sehen. Besonders bei WTC 7 ist das Video 1 zu 1
> gleich dem anderer "Sprengungsvideos" die ich auch bei Youtube finde. Da traue ich meinen Augen und muß nicht
> den Kommentar dazu "glauben"! Bilder die mir erklärt werden müssen genieße ich mit Vorsicht.
> ...


Ach, und Deine verwaschenen Videos haben keine Flugzeuge gezeigt?
Nach der Kollision des ersten Flugzeugs waren viele Sender live dabei, als das zweite Flugzeug ins WTC raste - und das auch noch aus verschiedenen Perspektiven und trotzdem zeitgleich.
Da traue ich meinen Augen auch und diese Bilder muß mir auch niemand erklären.

Uneinigkeit ist nicht gleich Lüge. Aber bestreiten von Fakten wider besseren Wissens oder Beweise ist Lüge.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Apollo fand mitten im Kalten Krieg statt und die Sowjetunion war bis zum 20. Juli 1969 führend in der bemannten Raumfahrt. Denkst du ernsthaft, die Amerikaner hätten die ganze Welt an der Nase rumgeführt, ohne, dass die Sowjets das merken?


Die Sache ist ganz einfach: Triangulation. Die Russen hätten sofort bemerkt, wenn die Funksprüche nicht vom Mond kommen und als Klassenfeind der USA hätten sie das in alle Welt mit Genugtuung hinausposaunt.


----------



## Two-Face (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn wir angeblich nie auf dem Mond waren, wie sind dann die ganzen Abstandsmesser da raufgekommen?

Lunar Laser Ranging – Wikipedia


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mal abgesehen davon daß die Russen selbst nicht zu Stande gebracht und gefakt haben,
Gagarin landet mit Fallschirm vor einer Bäuerin, ja ne is klar, und diesen Blechtopf der sich
angeblich nicht einmal 2 Wochen oben gehalten hat bis zu einem nicht so ganz vorhandenem 
Mondlander und so weiter...

Freund oder doch Feind?! Wer weiß das schon?

Es wäre ja keine richtige Verschwörung wenn zumindest nicht die Oberhäupter, zum Teil die
selben Familien, mit drin stecken würden.


----------



## blautemple (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was faselst du hier eigentlich die ganze Zeit für einen blödsinn? 
Ich meine es ist ja ganz witzig, aber so langsam mache ich mir echt Sorgen, dass du das ernst meinst...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon daß die Russen selbst nicht zu Stande gebracht und gefakt haben,
> Gagarin landet mit Fallschirm vor einer Bäuerin, ja ne is klar, und diesen Blechtopf der sich
> angeblich nicht einmal 2 Wochen oben gehalten hat bis zu einem nicht so ganz vorhandenem
> Mondlander und so weiter...
> ...


Also es gibt eine Sache, die muss man Dir anrechnen: Zweifel. Erstmal an alles und jedem zweifeln. Prinzipiell nichts schlecht.
Aber Beweisen gegenüber dann die eigene unbelegte Theorie aufrecht zu erhalten - das grenzt an Dummheit. 
Zweifel allein um des Zweifel willens ist unnütz. Zweifel um kritische Fragen zus stellen, da geht einem das Herz auf. 
Aber man muß dann auch anerkennen können, wenn andere Recht haben und man selbst daneben lag. Dieser letzte Schritt zur Transzendenz fehlt Dir. Das gibt am Ende schlechtes Karma. Ganz mieses. Du solltest also möglichst bald von Deinem arrogant-anmaßendem Ross heruntersteigen und mal etwas Realität schnuppern. Nur so als Tipp.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon daß die Russen selbst nicht zu Stande gebracht und gefakt haben,


Wie fälscht man einen ersten Satelliten?
Wie eine mit dem Fernrohr sichtbare Raumstation?
Wie Legierungen, die in der Schwerelosigkeit erstarten?
An welchem Punkt enden Deine Zweifel?

Aber Du hast Recht, solange es keinen eindeutigen
Beweis gibt, dass ihr alle nicht nur mein Traum seid, 
glaube ich Euch gar nichts mehr!


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ahhh gleich kommt die Geschichte, dass die Oberhäupter alle zu den dreizehn gleichen Blutlinen gehören. 

Immerhin ist mal für Unterhaltung gesorgt, das ist günstiger und besser als Kino


----------



## Nightslaver (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ahhh gleich kommt die Geschichte, dass die Oberhäupter alle zu den dreizehn gleichen Blutlinen gehören.
> 
> Immerhin ist mal für Unterhaltung gesorgt, das ist günstiger und besser als Kino



Wir werden halt alle von Vampiren regiert.


----------



## mayo (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Vampire sind doch Ammenmärchen.  Es ist die Matrix die unser Denken lenkt.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> . Das gibt am Ende schlechtes Karma. Ganz mieses. Du solltest also möglichst bald von Deinem arrogant-anmaßendem Ross heruntersteigen und mal etwas Realität schnuppern. Nur so als Tipp.



Ich bin schwer krank und sterbe an dieser Krankheit. Meine Realität. Da gibt es nicht zu rütteln, da kann Niemand helfen.
Ich bin nicht allein, jeder hier hat diese Krankheit, jeder stirbt an ihr früher oder später. 

Haben da alle schlechtes Karma, weil arrogant-anmaßend? Die alten Menschen oder auch junge die sterben weil der körperliche
Verfall schon eher einsetzt? Willst Du das jedem unterstellen? Das nenne ich menschenverachtend! Wo wir gerade bei den Vorwürfen 
sind! 

Warst Du als Kind mal beim Opa und hättest davonlaufen können weil es so nach alten Menschen roch? Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch,
auch Du hast das große Los gezogen. Das ist Dein Schicksal wenn Du überhaupt so alt wirst!

Im Moment zumindest ist das so, es gäbe angeblich einen der helfen könnte aber er macht schon 2000 Jahre Urlaub oder was anderes. Abgehauen, 
hatte wahrscheinlich die Schnauze voll von uns Pack!  Vielleicht dauert die Reise nur lang und das sagen uns diese Leute nicht.

In ihr Buch schreiben sie das wüßte Niemand hier, aber ich traue denen nicht, es geht immerhin um ewige Jugend und keinen Tod mehr.
Da wäre wenn es eine Elite/Auswahl gäbe (144000 und sein Kind) wohl Hauen und Stechen angesagt.

Zu unser aller Glück ist das nicht so. Jeder hat eine neue Chance verdient. Nur mitmachen beim fröhlichen Abschlachten ist eher schlecht
fürs "Karma". Also empfehle ich jedem Schnaps und sonstige Drogen wenn es hart wird und sonst sowenig Arbeit wie möglich und Feste
feiern.

Noch was

Dieser Mensch der/die da weg ist und wiederkommt, der/die hat das Sagen hier, kein König, kein Papst und keine Kanzlerin. Und solange er/sie nicht da ist,
sind wir Erwachsenen eigenverantwortlich. Das sagen sie uns auch nicht. Niemand darf einem anderen hier das Wasser wegnehmen oder die Nahrung.
Niemand darf Dir einen Schlafplatz verweigern. Niemand darf Dich subtil dazu bringen Deine kostbare Zeit, weil kaum vorhanden, mit unnötigem 
Sch..ßdreck zu verbringen und schon gar nicht wenn Du es selbst nicht möchtest.

Aber macht gerade so weiter, warum einfach wenn es auch schwer geht...

Und weil ich gerade in Fahrt bin, wenn es mal wieder eine eine 70-80 Stunden Woche war, die Frau weg ist mit den Kindern, der Mann an einer anderen
hängt, dann scheiß drauf!

Wir! waren ja auf dem Mond! Hallelujah! Quantenphysik ole ole!


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Apollo fand mitten im Kalten Krieg statt und die Sowjetunion war bis zum 20. Juli 1969 führend in der bemannten Raumfahrt. Denkst du ernsthaft, die Amerikaner hätten die ganze Welt an der Nase rumgeführt, ohne, dass die Sowjets das merken?



Das ganze ist doch auch viel einfacher.
Du kannst per Triangulation ermitteln, wo ein Sender ist. Wäre der Sender der Apollo 11 nicht in der Mond Umlaufbahn sondern irgendwo in der Wüste der USA gewesen, hätten die Sowjets schon was gesagt.


----------



## Grestorn (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Tilfred, Du brauchst Hilfe. Und das meine ich ernst und nicht als Angriff.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ganze ist doch auch viel einfacher.
> Du kannst per Triangulation ermitteln, wo ein Sender ist.



Richtig! Und alles was ich dazu brauche ist ein alter Regenschirm und ein Taschenlampenbatterie.
Und nennt mich McGyver!

Sorry das vergesse ich ab und zu. In der Realität hat ja jeder einen Teilchenbeschleuniger und einen
Hochleistungslaser im Handtäschchen.


----------



## Tilfred (6. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Tilfred, Du brauchst Hilfe. Und das meine ich ernst und nicht als Angriff.



Ich habe einen guten Arzt, danke! Seither habe ich weniger Kopfweh. Und Du wirst dann 500? Mit Deinem Wissen? Oder Deinem "Wissenschaftsanhang"?

Was ist mit Steve Jobs? Wenn selbst das ganze Geld ihn nicht da rausbringt? Und ich soll zum Arzt? Wegen Durchblick? Oder weil ich nicht an Ignoranz leide?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Radi hat wohl einen neuen Account


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich habe einen guten Arzt, danke! Seither habe ich weniger Kopfweh.



Schüßlersalz hilft nicht, das ist nur dein "Glaube".  



> Was ist mit Steve Jobs?



Was war... denn er ist verstorben, oder was willst du uns jetzt erzählen?



> Wenn selbst das ganze Geld ihn nicht da rausbringt? Und ich soll zum Arzt? Wegen Durchblick? Oder weil ich nicht an Ignoranz leide?



Geld kann auch nicht gegen Krebs oder andere Krankheiten helfen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache so als Zahlungsmittel.  

Hier leidet niemand an Ignoranz, besonders nicht gegen dich... immerhin bist du hier gerade, mit deinem Rant den du von dir gibst, der momentane Star dieses Threads.

Das Thema WTC 7 ist doch jetzt durch für dich, oder was lässt dich hier noch verweilen? 

@Schaffe89

Hey was ist los mit dir? Du hast hier einen "kompetenten" Mitstreiter deiner Sache und du lässt dich hier nicht mehr blicken... schwache Kür, aber das kennt man ja von euch VTler.


----------



## Tilfred (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das Thema WTC 7 ist doch jetzt durch für dich, oder was lässt dich hier noch verweilen?



Nein ist es nicht, denn das gehört alles zum Plan dieser ganz großen Verschwörung. Und ob Dir das passt oder nicht,
sie geht auch gegen Dich.

Du nennst mich abwertend "Verschwörungstheoretiker" und tust dies weil ich dadurch anders sein soll als Du. Das wäre
mir schon lieb abgegrenzt von Dir und Deinesgleichen zu sein, weil je mehr Zeit ich mit Euch verbringe, ich so werde wie
Du und das möchte ich nicht. Leider sitzen wir hier Alle im selben Boot. Niemand kommt hier mit der Rakete weg, so ist
dieses "Gefängnis" nicht aufgebaut. Entweder per (U)Boot oder per Zug. Aber nur mit den "passenden Münzen" für den
"Fährmann". Wenn Du das nicht weißt hast Du nie aufgepasst denn dieses Wissen existiert und ist sogar Dir zugänglich.

Aber bitte lass dich von sowas ablenken

Schauspieler(Harald Lesch - IMDb) in schlechter Kulisse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1KIqNeZ3C1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist Dein Herrgott, Dein sprechendes Bild!


----------



## Grestorn (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Schauspieler(Harald Lesch - IMDb) in schlechter Kulisse



*Harald Lesch* (* 28. Juli 1960 in Gießen) ist ein deutscher Astrophysiker, Naturphilosoph, Wissenschaftsjournalist, Fernsehmoderator und Hochschullehrer. Er ist Professor für Physik an der Ludwig-Maximilians-Universität München und Lehrbeauftragter für Naturphilosophie an der Hochschule für Philosophie München.

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harald_Lesch

Etwas mehr als nur Schauspieler. Natürlich wird in der IMDB nur sein Schaffen im Bereich TV und Film erwähnt, denn darum kümmert sich die IMDB. Sieht so Deine Informationsbeschaffung aus? Dann wundert mich nichts mehr...

Und zum Rest Deines Textes: Du bist offenbar tief in einer Depression und Scheinwelt verfangen. Ich rate Dir erneut, Dir professionelle Hilfe zu suchen. Ich bin aber Realist genug um zu sehen, dass Du das nie erkennen wirst und Dein Weltbild immer als das einzig korrekte wahrnehmen wirst. So ist der Mensch nun mal gestrickt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ist Dein Herrgott, Dein sprechendes Bild!


Nein, Wissenschaft ist nicht an Personen gebunden, wissenschaftliche Ergebnisse stehen für sich selber.


----------



## Two-Face (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und zum Rest Deines Textes: Du bist offenbar tief in einer Depression und Scheinwelt verfangen. Ich rate Dir erneut, Dir professionelle Hilfe zu suchen.


Psssscht, wenn du das weiter anschneidest, kommt er am Ende noch drauf, dass er in einer gigantischen Kuppel umgeben von Schauspielern und versteckten Kameras lebt und wir alle wissen, was er heute Morgen zum Frühstück hatte.


----------



## 4B11T (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

ich glaube hier sollte langsam mal geschlossen werden, habs mal gemeldet. Da fällt man ja vom Stuhl, was es hier so zu lesen gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hier ist das Thema nochmal schön zusammengefasst:
Verdacht: Verschworung: Die kruden Legenden um 9/11 - FOCUS Online

...


----------



## FoxXsays (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier ist das Thema nochmal schön zusammengefasst:
> Verdacht: Verschworung: Die kruden Legenden um 9/11 - FOCUS Online
> 
> ...



Ouh, FOCUS Online zitieren ist aber auch arg mutig ;D!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Von meiner Warte als Elekroinstallateur (laut Profil bist du ja auch einer) bist du doch auf dem selben Bildunngsniveau, also ich nehme mal Realschulabschluss und abgeschlossene Lehre?

Was ich mich frage ist, wie man denn nun so erschreckend zweifelnd der Welt gegenüber wird? Erklärung meinerseits erwünscht, also bitte nicht wieder ablenken mit anderen Themen. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, denn das gehört alles zum Plan dieser ganz großen Verschwörung.



Ja, das mit der "Großen Verschwörung" ist ein gern genommenes geflügeltes Wort von euch Zweifler (gefällt dir das Wort besser als VTler?),
nur seit ihr euch da untereinander nicht einig wie sich diese Verschwörung im genauen darstellt und wer genau die Fäden führt. Erzähl mir mal deine Version! 



> Und ob Dir das passt oder nicht,
> sie geht auch gegen Dich.



Wer von deinen Verschwörungsführenden interessiert sich genau für mein Leben und will mich dahingehend verblenden die Welt so zu sehen wie er denkt das ich sie sehen soll? Immerhin war dir meine Existenz doch bis in diesem Thread auch völlig egal warum denn den "Führer" der "Großen Verschwörung" nicht?



> Du nennst mich abwertend "Verschwörungstheoretiker" und tust dies weil ich dadurch anders sein soll als Du.



Deine Denkweise ist doch in einigen Dingen anders als meine und die der Mehrheit auf der Erde und genau deshalb hat sich der Begriff VTler etabliert für Personen die an die "Große Verschwörung" glauben. Da steckt noch keine Wertung hinter... es ist für mich einfach ein Sammelbegriff. Die Wertung beginnt erst mit den Äußerungen des jeweiligen Gegenüber. 



> Das wäre
> mir schon lieb abgegrenzt von Dir und Deinesgleichen zu sein, weil je mehr Zeit ich mit Euch verbringe, ich so werde wie
> Du und das möchte ich nicht.



Was hält dich auf... lebe als Eremit an einem Ort wo dich keiner stört. Hab gehört im Himalaya, Sahara, Sibirien etc. sind noch einsame Orte zu finden. 



> Niemand kommt hier mit der Rakete weg, so ist
> dieses "Gefängnis" nicht aufgebaut. Entweder per (U)Boot oder per Zug. Aber nur mit den "passenden Münzen" für den
> "Fährmann". Wenn Du das nicht weißt hast Du nie aufgepasst denn dieses Wissen existiert und ist sogar Dir zugänglich.



Der Freitod ist auch dir zugänglich... ich bleib noch ein wenig um zu schauen ob ihr Recht habt und Ragnarök bald kommt. Was dagegen? 



> Aber bitte lass dich von sowas ablenken ...



Wissenschaft ist für dich also eine Volksablenkung? Interessant... Erklärung meinerseits erwünscht, bitte fundiert! 



> Das ist Dein Herrgott, Dein sprechendes Bild!



Als Religionsablehner habe ich keinen Gott den ich anbete... tut mir leid der Gedankengang von dir läuft ins Leere.


----------



## Tilfred (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Niemand interessiert sich für mein Leben. Manche interessieren sich mehr für das Leben in der Glotze als
für die eigenen Kinder oder Eltern.

Aber!

Mein Leben interessiert mich. Für mich bin ich der Größte! Ich liebe mich mit allen momentanen Schwächen
und Stärken. Deswegen mein Interesse an Dingen abseits des für mich verlogenen Mainstreams.

Selbst für einen "Christen", römisches Schimpfwort deswegen bin ich keiner, ist heute noch die Bibel ein Buch
mit 7 Siegeln obwohl diese schon seit 200 Jahren auf sind.

So wie ein Ingenieur niemals sein Patent, mit dem er viel Geld macht, freigibt, so hat die Obrigkeit Grund ebenso
zu verfahren. Weil sonst alles für sie aus dem Ruder laufen würde. Wenn die Vielen wüßten daß die wenigen nicht 
im Recht sind sie auszunutzen.

Als die Kirchen leerer wurden ging ein Teil der Kontrolle flöten, um das zu puffern hat der/die(Geschlechtslos), ich 
nenne ihm/sie mal Herr/in der Welt, beschlossen schon vor ein paar Tausend Jahren "Schulen" zu errichten und an
ihnen "Wissenschaft" zu lehren. Also bringt mir ein Katholik den Urknall bei zum Beispiel. Den gibt es vielleicht nicht,
aber ein großer Knall ist immer gut fürs noch größere Schauspiel! (Hier wieder praktiziert bei 9/11).

Und diese Obrigkeit darf und muß mich anlügen. So wie Eltern (höhere Instanz) ihren Kindern (alles was sonst so rumläuft)
nicht Alles ganz genau erzählen müssen und wollen. Deswegen auch das bewährte Hierarchie Prinzip, der Schüler lernt vom
Lehrer und der vom Professor und der hat seine Anweisungen von ganz oben. Ist das nicht im Betrieb so ähnlich?!

Da haben wir etwas gemeinsam, ich möchte auch erleben wie die Geschichte ausgeht, also warten wirs ab.

Und noch zum beten.

In diesen "Kirchen" (Moscheen, Synagogen, Tempel usw.) sitzen ab und zu Menschen wie im Schlaf versunken
mit geschlossenen oder sogar offenen Augen und "beten". Das nennen sie vielleicht eine "innere Zwiesprache"
mit ihrem "Gott". Dabei sitzen sie manchmal vor einem Kasten aus Holz oder Stein oder irgendwelchen Bildern.
Dann kommt manchmal Jemand und führt einen Monolog. Zumeist wiederholt sich das gesagte, denn dann prägt
es sich besser ein.

Und genau das mache ich auch zu Hause vorm Bildschirm/Kasten. Sitzen! Aber für einen Außenstehenden könnte 
es so aussehen als würde ich "beten".  Und auch hier kann ich mich mit dem prägen lassen was mir angeboten wird.
Wenn zum Beispiel ein Mann im roten Fräckchen (Parallelen zur Kirche ausdrücklich erwünscht) etwas erzählt dann
ist das wichtiger als (Todschlagkeule) meinetwegen der Koppverlag.


----------



## blautemple (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Emm, worauf möchtest du denn gerade hinaus? Das liest sich irgendwie ein wenig wirr ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Gut Danke für deine Sicht der Welt... ich bin raus und geh joggen, denn Sport fördert das Glücklichsein.


----------



## Tilfred (7. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Etwas mehr als nur Schauspieler. Natürlich wird in der IMDB nur sein Schaffen im Bereich TV und Film erwähnt, denn darum kümmert sich die IMDB. Sieht so Deine Informationsbeschaffung aus? Dann wundert mich nichts mehr...
> 
> Und zum Rest Deines Textes: Du bist offenbar tief in einer Depression und Scheinwelt verfangen. Ich rate Dir erneut, Dir professionelle Hilfe zu suchen. Ich bin aber Realist genug um zu sehen, dass Du das nie erkennen wirst und Dein Weltbild immer als das einzig korrekte wahrnehmen wirst. So ist der Mensch nun mal gestrickt.



Nein ist er nicht wenn er im ZDF auftritt. Auch Du könntest das Kleingedruckte das im Abspann durchläuft lesen,
das sich da der Sender auf eine reine Unterhaltung beruft und es keine Gewähr gibt das dieser Kasper objektiv oder
gar wahrheitsgemäß erzählt. Das hat auch was mit Versicherungen zu tun und Anwälten und Gesetzen.

Und bitte ohne Bildung Jemandem eine Diagnose zu stellen erfüllt den Bestand der Anmaßung und Beleidigung!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Deine Gedankengänge sind echt ein bisschen zu strange, selbst für einen "Zweifler" und Anhänger der "Großen Verschwörung". Bei keinem "Alles Schall und Rauch" - Stammtisch habe ich so etwas Abstruses gehört wie das was du hier schreibst. Das muss man erst mal bringen... dafür meinen Respekt. 

Ich denke Mittlerweile du stehst auch eher Abseits der Gruppe (Zweifler), kochtst deine eigene Suppe und ziehst das eh schon angekratzte Glaubensbild der Gruppe Zweifler mit Absicht weiter in den Keller... das ist Sokratische Ironie in Reinform. 

Das gefällt mir sogar... denn ich mag Ironie und Sarkasmus.


----------



## Tilfred (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich bin konsequent. Wenn die Erde mit Erdenmenschheitsgeschichte für mich keine ca 10 000 Jahre alt ist,
dann gibt es keine Eiszeiten, "Dinosaurier" oder Meteoriteneinschläge und sonstigen Nonsens.

Wieso soll ich heute als "Christ" sowas "glauben" wenn ich vor 100 Jahren noch an 7 Tage "glaubte" weil das
so dogmatisch gelehrt wurde. Haben sie damals gelogen und warum, oder lügen sie heute.

Unterschiedliche Aussagen! Wieso soll ich da nicht zweifeln!

Das schreiben sie für die Klugen in ihr Buch

"prüfet aber alles, und das Gute behaltet"

Letztendlich ist es nicht irgendeine Geschichte die umgeschrieben und verbogen wird sondern Meine!
Das macht mich zumindest ein bißchen wütend!

Keine Ahnung wie alt daß Du bist, ich weiß daß die 7 Tage Geschichte noch zu meiner Schulzeit gelehrt
wurde und Darwin belächelt.


----------



## Grestorn (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Lol. Aus der Tatsache, dass uns Religionen anlügen, folgt natürlich zweifelsfrei, dass es die Wissenschaft nicht besser macht...

Das nenne ich Logik!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bin konsequent. Wenn die Erde mit Erdenmenschheitsgeschichte für mich keine ca 10 000 Jahre alt ist,
> dann gibt es keine Eiszeiten, "Dinosaurier" oder Meteoriteneinschläge und sonstigen Nonsens."


Diese Einstellung ist Dir im Rahmen unserer Meinungsfreiheit gegönnt, Du solltest Dir aber bewußt sein,
wie die Umgebung auf Kreationisten reagiert. Damit navigiert man sich ganz kurz vor die Gummizelle, 
wenn dazu noch ein paar Dinge hinzukommen, kann es akut werden.

Dann fehlt jetzt noch der Hinweiß, dass die Anschläge auf das WTC nichts weiter als ein Zeiches Gottes 
war. Dann müssen wir auch nicht weiter die Physik hinterfragen. Ein wirklich guter neuer Ansatz. Denn 
die Zeichen, dass im Himmel etwas passiert, mehren sich. So stark und allmächtig scheint er nicht zu sein:
Gott in anderes Sonnensystem ausgewandert, weil er von der Menschheit genug hat
Vollig verwahrlost: Amt entzieht Gott das Sorgerecht fur die Erde
Gott der IS-Terroristen offenbar zu schwach, um Drecksarbeit selbst zu erledigen
Um sich von CSU zu distanzieren: Jesus lasst seinen Nachnamen andern

...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Also Anhänger der Schöpfungstheorie oder auch Kreationist genannt? 

Dann verstehe ich den Hinweis mit dem Fährmann nicht, denn das ist Heidentum  und so gar nicht mit dem christlichen Glauben und schon gar nicht mit dem Kreationismus vereinbar, denn dort ist immer noch das Alte Testament die Grundlage für den Gedanken das die Welt nicht so alt ist wie die Wissenschaft es sieht. 

Also kochst du doch deine eigene Suppe in Sachen "Religion" und würfelst dir die Welt so hin wie du meinst das es geschehen sein muss.


----------



## Tilfred (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das PipiLangstrumpfprinzip!

Von Kindern geliebt von angepassten Erwachsenen gehasst, weil sie das nicht mehr dürfen!

Wenn ein "Gebot" sagt 

Du sollst keine anderen Götter neben mir haben.

Dann ist die Möglichkeit daß es diese gibt doch groß, oder?

"König" Saul wurde entmachtet weil er eine "Hexe" hatte die vorgab mit Toten kommunizieren zu können.
Sowas gab es dann wieder zum Beispiel anfangs des 19. Jahrhunderts. Séancen. Da konnten die das auch nicht.

Religion und Aberglaube geht immer Hand in Hand. Das hält bei Verwirrung!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sokratische Ironie und nicht dein "Pipi-Langstrumpf-Prinzip" ... und sie funktioniert wie du merkst. 

Bei mir aber nicht mehr, denn mit deinem letzten Post hast du mich überzeugt mich nicht mehr darauf einzulassen... meine Lebenszeit ist mir für dein provokantes Hin und Her zu Schade.

Den anderen Fories wünsche ich noch viel Spaß mit dir... obwohl dich auf die Ignorelist zu setzen wohl die bessere Alternative wäre.

PS: Ich wünsche Dir und deinem Ego noch viel Spaß in Deinem Leben, denn so schlimm und böse kann die Welt in deinen Augen nicht sein wie Du Dich hier bisher gegeben hast.
Sich von anderen abgrenzen wollen (am besten keinen Kontakt, weil "Ansteckungsgefahr" ) und trotzdem soziale Verhaltensweisen zeigen (mit dem Gegenüber zu diskutieren und agieren) ist ein Paradoxon.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

War Steve Jobs nicht zuerst bei Naturheilern und dann erst bei Ärzten?  Kein Wunder, dass man im Endstadium nichts mehr tun konnte.


----------



## Tilfred (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sich von anderen abgrenzen wollen (am besten keinen Kontakt, weil "Ansteckungsgefahr" ) und trotzdem soziale Verhaltensweisen zeigen (mit dem Gegenüber zu diskutieren und agieren) ist ein Paradoxon.



Mein Fluch, wenn ich etwas kaputtes sehe versuche ich es zu reparieren. 

Ein Gewehr ist auch nur ein Werkzeug und die "Welt" ist nicht "schlecht". Nur Menschen die auch andere Menschen töten
sind "schlecht" für das "Leben". Auch wenn ich die Menschen heute meide, liebe ich das Leben. Und da gehöre ich als Mensch 
nun mal dazu.


----------



## Tilfred (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> War Steve Jobs nicht zuerst bei Naturheilern und dann erst bei Ärzten?  Kein Wunder, dass man im Endstadium nichts mehr tun konnte.



Du merkst anscheinend nicht wie menschenverachtend Deine Einstellung ist. Wenn es nicht zum kotzen wäre, wäre es traurig!


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ach ja, na dann bin ich auf die Erklärung gespannt.


----------



## Tilfred (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Steve Jobs ist nicht schuld daß er tot ist. Auch Deine "Wissenschaft" ändert nichts daran daß Du genauso
wie er bald den "Weg allen Irdischen" gehst. Auch Du, mein Freund, wirst sterben.

Ich hätte gerne daß auch Steve Jobs, und jeder Andere, noch länger leben würde denn dann wäre meine Chance 
zu "über"leben auch deutlich größer.

Und darauf sollte sich "Wissenschaft" ausschließlich konzentrieren, auf den Erhalt und Verbesserung des Lebens 
und nicht wie bringe ich noch mehr Menschen mit noch weniger Aufwand um!

Und zurück zur Überschrift

Bei 9/11 wird heute so getan als hätten die Terrorristen den Einsturz geplant, wie abstrus ist daß denn? Wer kann
denn so etwas kalkulieren? Ein paar Heroinbauern aus Affganistan? Und die wußten auch daß am Bau gepfuscht
wurde? Wie gut für Dich daß Obama bin Laden tot ist sonst hätte man ihn ja fragen müssen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Steve Jobs ist nicht schuld daß er tot ist.


Wer denn sonst? Es war sein Leben, seine Gesundheit, seine Ernährung, seine genetische Disposition.
Er traf Entscheidungen und er lebt mit den Folgen. Er hat doch alles richtig gemacht und extrem viel
erreicht. Was soll man noch vergreisen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Kann ihn mal jemand kicken. Sein Halbwissen nervt ja nur noch. Die Heroinbauern waren eingeschriebene Mitglieder einer deutschen Uni.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich sags doch Ignorelist... 

Denn jedes Thema was nun hier angesprochen wird von euch, wird wider besseren Wissens zerpflückt und in eine Richtung gelenkt, die ihm Gelegenheit gibt euch noch weiter zu provozieren, um sich mit ihm zu beschäftigen.

Trollen ist noch der netteste Begriff dafür.


----------



## FoxXsays (8. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich finde das von Tilfred gezeichnete Weltbild und sein Selbstverständnis einfach oft nur extrem traurig und bedrückend. 

Man meint nach jedem Post von ihm begriffen zu haben, was genau seine Intention ist, bis er sich im nächsten Post wieder so heftig selbst widerspricht, dass in meinem Kopf jedesmal ein kleines und gut gelauntes Vögelchen stirbt .

Für mich klingt das, was du da so niederschreibst, nach einem ziemlich traurigem und trostlosem Leben. Mal schreibst du, Tilfred, dass du gerne lebst, allzu oft erwecken deine wilden Theorien dann aber den Eindruck, du fühlst dich im eigenen Leben nicht wohl und gar gefangen.

Da möchte ich wirklich nicht mit tauschen, mich würde das abartig quälen.

Ändern wird hier deine Meinung vermutlich eh niemand und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das von mir oder anderen geschriebene bei dir für einen Denkanstoß sorgt. 

Vielleicht bedrückt dich das von dir gezeichnete Bild der Welt aber irgendwann selbst so stark, dass du es Leid bist hinter so vielen Dingen Dunkelheit und Verrat zu vermuten.

Ich wünsche dir wirklich von Herzen alles Gute.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Weil es so wunderbar zu diesem Thread passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weg hier!


----------



## FoxXsays (20. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Oha, Tillfred wurde gesperrt??

Deshalb kam da auch nichts mehr...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ja schön ruhig hier.


----------



## Grestorn (20. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Oha, Tillfred wurde gesperrt??



Schon lange. Aber die Sperre scheint ja richtig langfristig zu sein. D.h. es muss schon was vorliegen, was das hier im Thread sichtbare weit übersteigt.


----------



## FoxXsays (20. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Schon lange. Aber die Sperre scheint ja richtig langfristig zu sein. D.h. es muss schon was vorliegen, was das hier im Thread sichtbare weit übersteigt.


Meiner Meinung nach brauch er dringend Hilfe. Das was er da so vom Stapel gelassen hat, war schon wirklich arg pathologisch.


----------



## Grestorn (20. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das hatte ich ja öfter geschrieben, und er hat das - erwartungsgemäß - nicht gut aufgenommen.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Das was er da so vom Stapel gelassen hat, war schon wirklich arg pathologisch.



Krankhaft ist meiner Meinung nach hier etwas anderes zu sehen als eine Sprengung. Schön kontrolliert,
so hat es der Sprengmeister gerne.

Und an die Blinden unter uns, ihr tut mir weder leid noch habe ich etwas gegen euch. Ihr seid noch nicht so weit.

Offenbarung 3.18





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqbUkThGlCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Krankhaft ist meiner Meinung nach hier etwas anderes zu sehen als eine Sprengung. Schön kontrolliert,
> so hat es der Sprengmeister gerne.


Und warum fliegen die Fenster nicht heraus? Sprengungen sehen anders aus.  Hier sieht man eindeutig das strukturelle Versagen


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und es geht los...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Und es geht los...


...schon wieder, nochmal von vorne.
Es ist so sinnlos, weil keiner den anderen überzeugen wird.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie ich es bereits erwähnte, das wird bei jeder Frage so laufen die man Mr T stellt.

Hiob 12,2:
Wirklich, ihr seid DIE Leute. Und mit euch wird die Weisheit aussterben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Jeder Sprengmeister würde für so eine Arbeit gefeuert werden.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und warum fliegen die Fenster nicht heraus? Sprengungen sehen anders aus.  Hier sieht man eindeutig das strukturelle Versagen



Die Fenster fliegen zum Teil heraus. Gucken ist scheinbar nicht immer sehen... oder eben nur was ich will.
Schön, mach ich ja auch. 

Das was Du vielleicht meinst ist Hollywood. Bei "Gebäudesprengungen" ist strukturelles Versagen ein Teil
des Prozesses. 

Und auch Du bist näher am trollen als am diskutieren. Ähnlich Deinen Mitstreitern.  

("Troll" ist eine Beleidigung die hier, zumindest bei denen die den Mainstream vertreten, geduldet wird!)


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Diskussionen heißt, es gibt was zu bereden. Wir können ja auch darüber diskutieren,  dass es Vampire gibt. Da würde sich auch keiner ernsthaft beteiligen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Diskussionen heißt, es gibt was zu bereden. Wir können ja auch darüber diskutieren,  dass es Vampire gibt. Da würde sich auch keiner ernsthaft beteiligen.



Natürlich gibt es Vampire. Guck dir Pharrell Williams an. Der wird einfach nicht älter


----------



## FoxXsays (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Vampire. Guck dir Pharrell Williams an. Der wird einfach nicht älter


Oder Keanu Reeves! Der ist der Obervampir!

Ich würde mich sehr gerne an einer Diskussion über Vampire beteiligen !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Die Fenster fliegen zum Teil heraus.


   

Aha, hier und da eines, wegen des Luftdrucks im Gebäude. Hast Du eine Ahnung, was eine Sprengung bedeutet?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wir können ja auch darüber diskutieren,  dass es  Vampire gibt. Da würde sich auch keiner ernsthaft beteiligen.


Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wieviele. Seit der Steinzeit ist es ein Problem. 
Heute scheinen wir es im Griff zu haben.

_"Die ältesten bekannten Wiedergängerbestattungen wurden auf Zypern gefunden, sie sind etwa 9000 Jahre alt"_
Grab-Analysen: Wie Archaologen Vampire jagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Oder Keanu Reeves! Der ist der Obervampir!
> 
> Ich würde mich sehr gerne an einer Diskussion über Vampire beteiligen !



Bei Keanu Reeves liegt die Lösung doch ganz nah, der war in der Matrix


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Hiob 12,2:
> Wirklich, ihr seid DIE Leute. Und mit euch wird die Weisheit aussterben.



Vielleicht als kleinen Exkurs für diejenigen die nicht ganz so bibelfest wie Du sind

Das Buch Hiob erscheint zum Teil als Dialog zwischen Hiob und seinen Gästen. In dem
von Dir gebrachtem Zitat werden diese angesprochen und nicht meinesgleichen.

Die von mir gebrachte, sogenannte Offenbarung, bezieht sich auf eine nähere und fernere
Zukunft und ist zum Teil direkt an den Leser gerichtet. Da nehme ich mich dann auch nicht
raus.

Hätte mir die Erkenntnis daß ich krank bin nicht die Augen geöffnet, wäre die Erde immer noch 
eine Kugel für mich und das was ich zu sehen habe schreibt mir Jemand vor. 

Sollte mich mein Weg irgendwo hinführen, dann trage ich selbst die Konsequenzen und muß mich 
wenigstens nicht noch ärgern daß ich auf Leute gehört habe die weder "Gott" je gesehen haben,
noch im "All" in "schwarze Löcher" gesprungen sind.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich kann dich nicht ernst nehmen, genauso wenig nehme ich die Bibel und andere Schriften die Relegionen betreffen ernst... daher ist der originale Bezug mit Verlaub mir herzlichst egal. 

Es steht in der Bibel, für mich bist du der Gast in meiner Welt und daher passt diese Zitat für mich hervorragend... finde dich damit ab! 

Da ich trotz Brille erkennen kann, daß die Welt eine Kugel ist, bezweifle ich sogar deine "Sehfähigkeiten" zumindest die geistlichen sind stark eingetrübt.

Du hast also Gott gesehen ohne Anführungszeichen heißt es für mich physisch? Warum hast kein Foto gemacht? Ging es nicht, weil dein Smartphone plötzlich versagt hat? Hat er böse "Du du" gemacht und dich darauf hingewiesen, daß du dann nicht einer der 144.000 Auserwählten bist... oh sorry du bist ja Anhänger des Kreationismus und kein Neuapostolianer... mein Fehler verzeihe mir du Sehender.

Das wäre deine Chance gewesen uns alle zu überzeugen, das es ihn wirklich gibt... tja versagt. 

Mach bitte weiter so... du bist eine humorvolle Bereicherung für diese böse böse kranke Welt. 

PS: Falls du hier keine Ironie und keinen Sarkasmus erkennst ... es gibt ihn glaube  mir.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du hast also Gott gesehen ohne Anführungszeichen heißt es für mich physisch? Warum hast kein Foto gemacht? Ging es nicht, weil dein Smartphone plötzlich versagt hat? Hat er böse "Du du" gemacht und dich darauf hingewiesen, daß du dann nicht einer der 144.000 Auserwählten bist...



Nein, Gott hat ihn "freundlich" darauf hingewiesen das er sich einen Anwalt nehmen wird und ihn verklagen wird, sollte er Bilder von sich im Internet finden. Ist doch wohl völlig logisch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zu köstlich... dieser Thread ist besser als der alte 9/11.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Man sieht Gott nicht persönlich, man spricht mit dem Metatron


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ob Tlfred dem Judentum was abnimmt.. so als Kreationist? Obwohl sie waren vorher da... XD


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sieht Gott nicht persönlich, man spricht mit dem Metatron



Oder mit einem Felsen, einer Einbildung, in Folge von Wassermangel nach 20 Tagen in der Wüste. So wie gewisse christliche / islamische Propheten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Immerhin Mohammed war von allen Propheten der Schlaueste... er sagte nach ihm kommt keiner mehr, das bewahrt uns leider nicht von neuen "Religionen" (Scientology *hust*), aber zumindest hat der Propetenhumbug ein Ende gefunden, um diesen einen Gott. ^^


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du könntest aber sagen, dass du der nächste bist und sich Mohammed geirrt hat.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da ich trotz Brille erkennen kann, daß die Welt eine Kugel ist, bezweifle ich sogar deine "Sehfähigkeiten" zumindest die geistlichen sind stark eingetrübt.
> 
> Du hast also Gott gesehen ohne Anführungszeichen heißt es für mich physisch?



Wo schreibe ich bitte, daß ich "Gott" gesehen habe? Das ist Deine Fantasie die Du aus meinen Beiträgen
herausliest.

Wieso soll ich Dir glauben daß Deine Wahrnehmung richtiger ist, wenn Du noch nicht einmal meine
Beiträge  lesen kannst? 

Niemand erkennt eine Erdkrümmung da keine vorhanden ist. Denn, ein Kreis oder eine Kugel ist im
mathematischen Sinne eben so definiert daß sie immer, auch ausschnittsweise gekrümmt ist. Also
stehe ich am Meer, müßte mein Horizont sichtbar gekrümmt sein! Wenn Du das nicht siehst bist Du
ein schlechter Handwerker oder es ist keine Krümmung vorhanden.

Auch Du mein Freund wirst Dich schwer tun Landschaftsmaler zu finden die einen gekrümmten Horizont
zu Grunde legen. Im Gegenteil, als erstes lerne ich da nämlich diesen, weil immer gerade, ebenso anzulegen!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wo schreibe ich bitte, daß ich "Gott" gesehen habe? Das ist Deine Fantasie die Du aus meinen Beiträgen
> herausliest.
> 
> Wieso soll ich Dir glauben daß Deine Wahrnehmung richtiger ist, wenn Du noch nicht einmal meine
> ...



Ah ja, weil bedingt durch die Distanz die Krümmung mit bloßen Auge für einen Menschen in der Regel nicht wahrnehmbar ist existiert sie also nicht.
Wenn der Gipfel eines Berges bedingt durch dessen Höhe und durch ihn verdeckende Wolken nicht zu sehen ist hat er also keinen?

Weil so in etwa ist die Erklärung die du hier gerade vorträgst. 

Aber hey, der hier glaubt ja auch daran:

Doch eine Scheibe?: Raketenbastler will "flache Erde" beweisen - n-tv.de


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zitat von dir Tilfred: "Die Gott je gesehen haben"

Ich meine das sollte doch eindeutig sein. Was denn nun... schließt du dich da aus oder glaubst du nur den "Heiligen" die behaupten, das sie ihn gesehen hätten?
Bist du doch nicht so gläubig wie du tust, doch nicht erhellt worden, sondern einfach nur belogen? 

Warum glaubst du nicht den Kameras die sich im Orbit befinden? Gibt doch genug davon. Es gibt sogar Menschen die es mit eigenem Augen gesehen haben, das sie rund und eine Kugel ist.

Würdest du dich echt vor diesen Menschen stellen und behaupten, das sie dir dreist ins Gesicht lügen?

Einen Gott egal welchen hat noch nie jemand gesehen, außer in Zuständen die eine Glaubhaftigkeit desjenigen doch echt zweifelhaft darstellen lassen.

Es gibt Menschen, die behaupten Trolle, Elfen und Aliens gesehen zu haben... ist das für dich nur Lug und Trug?

PS: Das wir uns wieder vom Thema dieses Threads verabschieden... ist dir bewußt?


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Niemand erkennt eine Erdkrümmung da keine vorhanden ist.


Doch, eine ganze Menge Leute haben das erkannt und verinnerlicht. Nur Du und sonstige Aluhutträger offenbar nicht. 

Hier hast Du was zum Gucken, wenn Du mal wieder Langeweile hast: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtU_mdL2vBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, weil bedingt durch die Distanz die Krümmung mit bloßen Auge für einen Menschen in der Regel nicht wahrnehmbar...



Das menschliche Auge ist derart gestaltet daß es Dinge die weiter weg sind kleiner darstellt als Dinge die 
sich näher befinden. Das vermittelt uns eine räumliche Wahrnehmung. Vielleicht sind wir uns da einig?!

Wie weit ein gesundes Auge reicht weiß ich nicht ich bin kurzsichtig. Ich weiß jedoch daß egal wie weit oder
groß ein Radius ist, der dazu gehörende Kreis oder Kugel immer gekrümmt erscheint. Wäre das die Erde, 
würden wir uns nicht streiten, weil es für uns beide wahrnehmbar wäre.

Für Dich ist also die einzige Möglichkeit etwas, anstatt Deine Vorbeter zu hinterfragen, das das genaue Gegenteil von 
dem ist was Du siehst?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es bleibt uns also keine Wahl dich in einen geostationären Orbit zu schicken... bis du das erkennst?

Was ist mit den anderen Planeten sind das auch nur Scheiben?

Auslegungen von Glaubenskollegen (Christen) deinerseits: Keine Scheibe - In der Bibel ist die Erde eine Kugel - www.jesus.ch


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge ist derart gestaltet daß es Dinge die weiter weg sind kleiner darstellt als Dinge die
> sich näher befinden. Das vermittelt uns eine räumliche Wahrnehmung. Vielleicht sind wir uns da einig?!
> 
> Wie weit ein gesundes Auge reicht weiß ich nicht ich bin kurzsichtig. Ich weiß jedoch daß egal wie weit oder
> ...



Es ist ja auch gekrümmmt, aber für denn Menschen normalerweise ehr nicht wahrnehmbar, was diverse Gründe hat.
Zum Beispiel sprechen wir bei der Erde nicht von einer glatten ebenen Kugel sondern von einem unebenen Objekt, das erschwert es schon.
Dann ist der Mensch im Vergleich zum Objekt, der Erde, geradezu mikroskopisch klein, was des zusätzlich erschwert eine Krümmung überhaupt wahr zu nehmen.
Trotz allem kann man sie an einigen Stellen durchaus gut wahrnehmen, gerade das recht "glatte" Meer bietet sich da an.

Zum Beispiel auf folgenden Bild mit Blick auf Tokio, vom Meer aus, sieht man das es eine Krümmung gibt, weil man ansonsten ja die komplette Silouete bis zum Fuß der Gebäude sehen müsste und nicht nur die obere Hälfte der Gebäude:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Zitat von dir Tilfred: "Die Gott je gesehen haben"
> 
> Ich meine das sollte doch eindeutig sein.
> 
> Es gibt sogar Menschen die es mit eigenem Augen gesehen haben, das sie rund und eine Kugel ist.



Leider ist das nur für Dich eindeutig. Ich schrieb was da noch zu lesen ist. Und ich gebe jetzt offen
zu: Ich habe noch nie wissentlich einen "Gott" gesehen. Ich hätte ein Foto versucht zu machen wenn 
ich gewußt hätte, das das ein solcher ist, versprochen!

Und leider kenne ich keinen Menschen der mit den Augen, keine Bilder oder Filme, die Erde je in ihrer
Form gesehen hat. Sollte sich also Jemand vor mich stellen und das behaupten dann würde ich versuchen
heraus zu finden wie und warum er darauf kommt. Es kann ja durchaus sein daß er auch verrückt ist.
Dann würde er ja nicht einmal lügen, seine Halluzinationen hat er ja.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Also die selben Halluzinationen die Jesus und Mohammed im Traum hatten?

Das du zugibt ihn nicht selbst gesehen zu haben ist schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## amdahl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Es bleibt uns also keine Wahl dich  in einen geostationären Orbit zu schicken... bis du das erkennst?



Solche Leute ins All zu schießen würde nicht helfen. Es sei denn man lässt sie gleich da oben 
Denn selbst dann noch wären sie fest davon überzeugt dass das ganze Erlebnis eine Simulation ist, voll von Täuschungen und Tricks. Die Erde die sie durchs Fenster sehen können wäre beispielsweise nur ein Bild, dargestellt von einem Monitor der anstelle des Fensters eingebaut ist.


----------



## keinnick (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wie weit ein gesundes Auge reicht weiß ich nicht ich bin kurzsichtig. Ich weiß jedoch daß egal wie weit oder
> groß ein Radius ist, der dazu gehörende Kreis oder Kugel immer gekrümmt erscheint. Wäre das die Erde,
> würden wir uns nicht streiten, weil es für uns beide wahrnehmbar wäre.



Hier hast Du was zu lesen 

Sichtweite – Wikipedia


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel auf folgenden Bild mit Blick auf Tokio, vom Meer aus, sieht man das es eine Krümmung gibt, weil man ansonsten ja die komplette Silouete bis zum Fuß der Gebäude sehen müsste und nicht nur die obere Hälfte der Gebäude



Und der Horizont, die Wasserlinie? Verhält sich also Deine Kugel einmal so und einmal so, anstatt räumlich
bedingt gleich?

Dieses Bild ist bearbeitet. Wie weit weiß ich nicht, aber mit meinem Photoshop kann ich ein weißes Blatt derart gestalten.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hier hast Du was zu lesen
> 
> Sichtweite – Wikipedia



Das möchte ich nicht lesen. Danke.

Da wird ja von etwas ausgegangen das nicht so ist. Das ist der klassische Zirkelschluß!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Lösung Kreationisten bauen eine Rakete und setzen einen Bruder in diese...  

Ach ne der Bruder würde der Lüge bezichtigt und von der Gemeinschaft ausgestoßen nach seiner Erkenntnis. Was für eine Crux, also weiter lügen und die Geschichte mit der Scheibe erzählen. [emoji38]


----------



## mayo (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Da ist wirklich erstaunlich was aus diesem Thread erwächst. ..

Bei dem Video von T. erkenne ich z.b. dass links auf dem Dach zuerst die Struktur Einstürzt. Diesen Einsturz kann man super durch das Gebäude verfolgen. Ich denke das wird der Fahrstuhlschacht sein, den man auf dem Weg durch Gebäude erkennt. Dannach halt das Gebäude nicht mehr.  Aber T wird da wieder eine schöne VT als Antwort parat haben. 

Die Sache mit der Scheibe ist aber auch hier Hammer.  Beim lesen wusste ich nicht ob ich lachen oder aus Verzweiflung weinend durch die Stadt laufen soll. 

Selbst die gottesfürchtigen Entdecker glauben seit hunderten von Jahren nicht mehr an die Scheibe. Allerdings leider die Verzweifelten und Erleuchteten die jetzt dank des inets ihre Ansichten viel gezielter verbrieten dürfen ...

Und mal ehrlich, glaubt jemand von euch das T „echt“ ist?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Natürlich nicht... aber ich will mal sehen wie weit er noch geht.


----------



## Tilfred (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



mayo schrieb:


> Selbst die gottesfürchtigen Entdecker glauben seit hunderten von Jahren nicht mehr an die Scheibe.



Selbst ich weiß nicht an was die Leute vor hunderten Jahren glaubten oder was sie wußten. 

Der Plan der hinter dieser Verschwörung steht ist der daß in naher Zukunft eine Lösung für unsere angeblichen Probleme, 
Terroristen und ähnliches, vom Himmel/All auf uns zu kommt. Wer also bis dahin keinen hat/te bekommt dann einen "Gott".
Ob er will oder nicht.

Dazu braucht es ja das All/es. Kugeln die um sich selbst, ohne Antrieb und Halterung, kreisen im luftleeren weiten Raum.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Also hat er/etwas, wer/was auch immer, das All geschaffen, um irgendwann mal zielgerichtet uns (Menschen) zu vernichten/bestrafen nach deiner Meinung? Das nenne ich mal einen sinnvollen Plan. Warum erschafft den diese Macht erst Leben, wenn es später sowieso planmäßig vernichtet wird? Etwa als Testphase in mehreren Schritten? 

Da kamen ja schon so einige Sachen(Meteoriten) auf die Erde zu und hätten das Leben schon ein paar Mal fast vernichtet (Dinosaurier z.B.). Warum fast? Es gibt sie noch, nur nennt man sie jetzt Vögel... ja ich weiß böse Wissenschaft, alles Lug und Trug. 

Diese Theorie bedarf doch nicht erst  einen Gott, um bewiesen zu werden. Das ist schon festgeschrieben... spätestens wenn die Sonne in ca. 4,5 Mrd Jahren (nach euch Kreationisten also ca. 10.000 Jahren ) den bisherigen Betrieb einstellt und zu einem Roten Riesen wird, ist es mit dem Leben erdentechnisch eh vorbei. Und das es ziemlich sicher vorher geschieht dafür sorgt der nächste Meteorit oder der Mensch von alleine ... die Mittel hat er schon jetzt, nur traut sich keiner den Knopf als Erster zu benutzen. Selbst Trump ist nicht so blöd und Kim bellt auch nur laut. 

Da muss man sich selbst nicht erst neue Bilder malen, die Menschheit ist vergänglich ... das Wissen existiert schon seit Äonen bei den "zivilisierten" Völkern.

Allerdings bei den Aborigines (eins von wenigen Völkern die der Natur noch am verbundesten ist) und ihrer Traumzeit gibt es keinen Hinweis auf ein Ende der Welt. Schon komisch oder?


----------



## amdahl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich bin immer noch überzeugt davon dass Tilfred hier einfach jede "kontroverse" Meinung annimmt um euch auf Touren zu bringen.
Was haben wir bis jetzt?


9/11 was an inside job 
Die Erde ist eine Scheibe 
Wissenschaft ganz generell ist eine Verschwörung 

Fehlen eigentlich nur noch Chemtrails. Oder kam das schon?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das menschliche Auge ist derart gestaltet daß es Dinge die weiter weg sind kleiner darstellt als Dinge die
> sich näher befinden. Das vermittelt uns eine räumliche Wahrnehmung. Vielleicht sind wir uns da einig?!


Nein, darauf können wir uns nicht einigen, da diese Annahme falsch ist.
Das Auge ist so gestaltet, das es Licht einfängt und auf der Netzhaut zum Brennpunkt bringt. Es ist egal, wie weit etwas weg ist, das Auge macht Dinge _nicht_ kleiner, die weiter weg sind. Sie erscheinen kleiner auf Grund des Strahlengangs.
Die räumliche Wahrnehmen erhalten wir einzig und allein durch das binokulare Sehen, als der Tatsache, das wir zwei Augen haben. Fällt ein Auge aus, fällt auch die räumliche Wahrnehmung aus, nur Erfahrung eine die zusätzliche Interpretation durch das Gehirn verhindert dann, das man an jedem Wasserglas vorbei greift. 



> Wie weit ein gesundes Auge reicht weiß ich nicht ich bin kurzsichtig.


Ein gesundes, rechtsichtiges Auge kann im entspannten, also akkommodationsfreiem Zustand unendlich weit sehen.




> Ich weiß jedoch daß egal wie weit oder groß ein Radius ist, der dazu gehörende Kreis oder Kugel immer gekrümmt erscheint. Wäre das die Erde,
> würden wir uns nicht streiten, weil es für uns beide wahrnehmbar wäre.


Falsch. Ein Kreis mit dem Radius unendlich eine Gerade.



> Für Dich ist also die einzige Möglichkeit etwas, anstatt Deine Vorbeter zu hinterfragen, das das genaue Gegenteil von
> dem ist was Du siehst?


Oh, man kann die "Vorbeter" hinterfragen. Ohne kritische Fragen würde die Wissenschaft nicht funktionieren. Allein die Tatsache, das jeder gemachte Theorien falsifizieren kann, läßt falsche Theorien schnell auffliegen.
Aber da Du Wissenschaft ja ablehnst, erspare ich Dir und mir jetzt einen Vortrag über Falsifizierung und Verifizierung, warum man Gott nie widerlegen oder beweisen kann - oder eben, warum die Erde kugelförmig ist.


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Also hat er/etwas, wer/was auch immer, das All geschaffen, um irgendwann mal zielgerichtet uns (Menschen) zu vernichten/bestrafen nach deiner Meinung?



Und das liest Du wo bei mir raus? 

Egal, der der uns, die Erdenmenschen, vernichten will ist ein anderer als der 
der vor 2000 Jahren verschwunden ist.  

Der darf gerne wiederkommen wenn er das Versprochene mit bringt.  

Wissenschaftlicher ausgedrückt wäre das eine Maschine die Menschen aus ihrem 
gereinigten (ohne Sünde/Makel/Krankheit) Erbgut "klonen" kann und gleichzeitig 
das "Bewusstsein" ( Ich bin Tetrhydrocannbinol oder entsprechend) überträgt.

Seltsam daß nur die zivilisierten Völker untergehen möchten? Und die Aborigines 
nicht! Vielleicht weil sie keinen einzigen Einstein oder Darwin haben?  


Und wegen Kreis und Gerade...

Ein unendlicher Radius wird nie erreicht und es deswegen immer ein Kreis bleibt.
Und der ist nun einmal nirgends gerade. Wobei eine Gerade selbst nicht durch ihre
Unendlichkeit definiert ist sondern nur als die kürzeste Entfernung zweier Punkte
und somit durchaus zur Endlichkeit neigen kann. 

Wobei Du dann noch den Nachweisbringen müßtest daß eben diese Gerade tatsächlich
sich irgendwo mit ihrem Anfang/Ende verbindet. 

Und doch das Auge stellt das so dar, ich würde ich jedoch auf eine andere Formulierung
einigen in Richtung nicht räumlicher sondern der Wahrnehmung von Entfernung im Raum.

Und um den anderen Kollegen zufrieden zu stellen und die Kurve zu kriegen Richtung
Chemtrails, vielleicht wird da etwas ausgebracht das die Sicht für unsere Augen einschränkt,
damit wir eben keine ganzen Berge in weiter Entfernung, so Richtung Himalaja, sehen? :p


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nehmen wir mal an ein Flugzeug startet in deinem Heimatort Richtung Westen und fliegt immer weiter Richtung Westen von deinem Heimatort. Es verbraucht nichts, damit es nicht landen muss. Natürlich nur in diesem Beispiel. 

Was passiert nach deiner flachen Scheibentheorie wird es in einem schwarzen Nichts/ins All verschwinden, weil die Welt ja irgendwo aufhört bei so einer Scheibe.?

Was ist passiert, wenn dein Ort plötzlich wieder vor dir liegt, nur das du dann im Osten deiner Stadt wieder einfliegst?

Auf die Fragen hast du doch bestimmt auch kreative Antworten parat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Was passiert nach deiner flachen Scheibentheorie


Es fliegt wie auf der Rille einer Schallplatte einmal um die Erde. Was denn sonst?
Definiere "gradeaus". Je nach Koordinatensystem bedeutet "gradeaus" etwas
ganz anderes.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Verwirr ihn nicht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dazu braucht es ja das All/es. Kugeln die um sich selbst, ohne Antrieb und Halterung, kreisen im luftleeren weiten Raum.



Die Kugeln haben sowohl Antrieb als auch Halterung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal zu deiner Kugeltheorie: Der große Kreis hat eine deutlich geringere Krümmung, stimmts?


----------



## amdahl (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Auf die Fragen hast du doch bestimmt auch kreative Antworten parat.


Darum drehen sich doch alle diese Theorien. Es werden für einzelne, isolierten Phänomene ad hoc Erklärungen fabriziert. Ein stimmiges Gesamtbild ergibt sich dadurch leider nie, selbst wenn man ignoriert wie löchrig die Argumentation schon für so kleine Teilaspekte ist. Aber es reicht um im Internet Skeptikern wie dir etwas entgegen setzen zu können.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ach.. . lass mich noch ein wenig mit ihm spielen. Mir ist langweilig. 

PS: Ich weiß, das hab ich doch schon selbst hier im Thread gesagt. 

@ interessierter user

Richtung Westen... den Kompass sollte selbst Tlfred kennen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @ interessierter user
> 
> Richtung Westen... den Kompass sollte selbst Tlfred kennen.


Was bedeutet "Richtung Westen" in einer flachen Welt? 
Du denkst viel zu eingefahren und einfach. Ich sagte doch,
Richtung Westen, bzw. Osten beschreibt einen Längengrad,
also eine Rille auf der Schallplatte.

Wenn Du auf einer Kugel immer Richtung Westen fliegt, 
bewegst Du Dich auf einer Tangente von der Erde weg ins
Weltall. Du siehst also, die Erde kann keine Kugel sein


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der Kompass zeigt doch nur, in welche Richtung der Scheibe du gehst


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@ interessierterUser

Du weißt schon das ich das weiß? 

Deshalb ja die zweite Frage.


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Legen wir einmal diese Karte zu Grunde.

Also nehme ich heute die kleinere 737 (habe ich natürlich nicht wirklich) und fliege von Deutschland Richtung Westen.

Der Nordpol befindet sich da wo der Kreismittelpunkt ist. Also wäre Richtung Westen in Richtung Frankreich. Wenn ich
nun auf dieser Kreisbahn bleibe komme ich, oh Wunder, aus Osten irgendwann nach Deutschland zurück. 

Da ich annehme die Erde ist eine Kugel fliege ich nach Kompass und bleibe exakt auf meiner Kreisbahn. Zwar nicht um die Kugel
aber um den Nordpol.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> @ interessierterUser
> 
> Du weißt schon das ich das weiß?
> 
> Deshalb ja die zweite Frage.


Ob Kugel oder Scheibe ändert gar nichts, Du fliegts in beiden Fällen nicht streng "gradeaus" in einem Kartesischem Koordinatensystem, sondern musst immer zwei Koordinaten verändern. Auf einer Scheibe geht das mit Polarkoordinaten sehr elegant, auf einer Kugel nicht, darum ist nach streng klassisch  griechischer Argumentation immer der elegenteste Weg der göttliche, die Erde ist natürlich eine Scheibe. Es gibt auch gar keinen Grund, warum das nicht der Fall sein sollte.


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Die Kugeln haben sowohl Antrieb als auch Halterung.
> 
> Noch mal zu deiner Kugeltheorie: Der große Kreis hat eine deutlich geringere Krümmung, stimmts?



Wo ist nochmal der Mond angeschraubt? Die Erde verschweißt? Die Sonne vernietet? Und die Bewegung die 
mit nichts festzustellen ist? Wo wird diese Ernergie umgesetzt?

Aber auch der noch größere Kreis der gar nicht mehr auf Dein Bild passt hat eine sehr wohl erkennbare Krümmung.
Zumindest in der Realität, weil dieses Zeichnungsprogramm keine Kreisbögen darstellen kann da ihm kleine Quadrate
zu Grunde liegen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@interessierterUser 

Platon und Aristoteles waren doch Griechen und das waren Vertreter der Kugelform. So streng können die Griechen also nicht gedacht haben. 

@Tilfred 

Was passiert, wenn ich nun genau laut deiner Karte in Richtung Süden (immer nach Kompass natürlich) fliege?


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ob Kugel oder Scheibe ändert gar nichts, Du fliegts in beiden Fällen nicht streng "gradeaus" in einem Kartesischem Koordinatensystem, sondern musst immer zwei Koordinaten verändern. Auf einer Scheibe geht das mit Polarkoordinaten sehr elegant, auf einer Kugel nicht, darum ist nach streng klassisch  griechischer Argumentation immer der elegenteste Weg der göttliche, die Erde ist natürlich eine Scheibe. Es gibt auch gar keinen Grund, warum das nicht der Fall sein sollte.



Nicht ganz so laut, sonst kommt noch Jemand auf die Idee Du würdest mit dem Feind paktieren! 

Wenn ich um die Kugel fliege müßte ich wenn ich die Flugzeugnase nicht ständig nach unten drücken
würde doch auch ins All entschweben...


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dann würdest Du irgendwann an den Rand knallen. 

Ich gehe davon aus daß über uns eine Kuppel ist. Und die hält das Wasser/Meer/Ozean ab auf dessen Grund sich dieses von Menschen,
uns ähnlich/ Ebenbild, erschaffenen Konstrukt befindet.

"  6  Und Gott sprach: Es werde eine Feste zwischen den Wassern, und die sei ein Unterschied zwischen den Wassern. 7  Da machte Gott die 
Feste und schied das Wasser unter der Feste von dem Wasser über der Feste. Und es geschah also.  8  Und Gott nannte die Feste Himmel."

Das war etwas schwer zu verstehen als ich noch dachte "Jesus" kommt mit der "Enterprice" zurück. Wasser über dem Himmel? Und der Himmel
ist fest?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wo ist nochmal der Mond angeschraubt? Die Erde verschweißt? Die Sonne vernietet? Und die Bewegung die
> mit nichts festzustellen ist? Wo wird diese Ernergie umgesetzt?



Wo sind denn Flugzeuge angeschraubt? Oder Ballons? Oder Vögel? 

Und wo soll die Bewegung nicht festgestellt werden können?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aber auch der noch größere Kreis der gar nicht mehr auf Dein Bild passt hat eine sehr wohl erkennbare Krümmung.
> Zumindest in der Realität, weil dieses Zeichnungsprogramm keine Kreisbögen darstellen kann da ihm kleine Quadrate
> zu Grunde liegen.



Aber im Vergleich zur kleinen Kugel siehst du, dass sich die Krümmung mit größerem Radius einer Gerade annähert. Nur dass die Erde dann noch ein paar Potenzen größer ist und die Krümmung mit dem Auge nicht sofort feststellbar ist. Das Computerprogramm wird bei sehr großen Radien ebenfalls eine gerade Linie anzeigen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Dann würdest Du irgendwann an den Rand knallen.



Ich hoffe das war die Antwort auf meine Frage?! 

Dann ist also der Südpol gar nicht existent? Wo war Amudsen dann?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Am Nordpol, wie er es ursprünglich wollte. Hat er nur keinem gesagt


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Am Nordpol war er doch... per Flugzeug.


----------



## FoxXsays (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hört mal auf jetzt, ich KUGEL mich vor lachen (oder muss es "Ich Scheibe mich vor lachen!" heißen?).

Tilfred, du bist nicht zufällig Fan der Serie "The Dome"?


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Flugzeuge, Vögel und sogar Ballons brauchen dasselbe: Luft.

Die gibt es im Weltall nicht. Da ist Deine Wissenschaft schuld nicht ich, die behauptet das.

Kennst Du diese "Sonnensystem Mobiles" in der Schule. Da fallen die Kugeln deswegen nicht
durcheinander. Weil sie miteinander mechanisch verbunden sind. 

Roald Amundsen. Wenn Du den meinst. Gut, da wäre ja die Anzahl der Lügner überschaubar.
Obwohl ich denke daß auch Millionen zu ihren Prinzipien stehen könnten wenn es opportun wäre.


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Hört mal auf jetzt, ich KUGEL mich vor lachen (oder muss es "Ich Scheibe mich vor lachen!" heißen?).
> 
> Tilfred, du bist nicht zufällig Fan der Serie "The Dome"?



Da hat mich die Geschichte zu sehr an den Simpsonsfilm erinnert. Nein habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hat er uns also die Wand verschwiegen. 

Das selbe Prinzip wie die Astronauten... alles Lügner. 

Na dann sind wir wieder beim Anfang angekommen... passt hab nichts anderes erwartet. So mein Workout für den Bauch hab ich heute also schon weg... find ich gut, dann kann ich ja jetzt pennen. Gute Nacht...


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nein vielleicht war er gar nicht dort...

Aus der wiki Seite Roald Amundsen – Wikipedia

"Da Norwegen noch nicht lange unabhängig und außenpolitisch noch nicht allgemein anerkannt war, befürchtete Amundsen im Falle einer Bekanntgabe seines Zieles Schwierigkeiten mit der norwegischen Regierung zu bekommen, da diese der britischen Regierung freundschaftlich verbunden war. Um seine Unternehmung nicht zu gefährden, hielt er sein Ziel – den Südpol – geheim und teilte es der Mannschaft erst unterwegs mit, wobei er ihnen freistellte, ihn weiterzubegleiten. Alle folgten ihm jedoch."

Ok, das Ziel war also geheim. So so, da lasse ich mich natürlich darauf ein. "Also Jungs auf geht's zum Südpol!" "Hä! Doch nix mit Ballermann?" "Ok, ist zwar arschkalt und ich habe nur eine Badehose dabei, aber was soll's!"

Dicke Jacken, weißer Boden, Zelt mit Fahne. Richtig das muß am Südpol sein!


----------



## mayo (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ja genau, und Kompass , Sextanten und die GPS Satelliten sind Erfindung der geheimen Logen um den deinen Menschen die Zauber des Himmels zu erklären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



mayo schrieb:


> Ja genau, und Kompass , Sextanten und die GPS Satelliten sind Erfindung der geheimen Logen um den deinen Menschen die Zauber des Himmels zu erklären.


Warum sollte es in einer flachen Welt nicht funktionieren? 
Wer sagt denn, dass Schwerkraft und Zeit nicht ortsabhängig
sind? Die Schwerkraft nimmt mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit
ab, darum bleiben Satelliten oben und fliegen auf Kegelschnitt-
bahnen. Mathematisch ist das kein Problem.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wo ist nochmal der Mond angeschraubt? Die Erde verschweißt? Die Sonne vernietet? Und die Bewegung die
> mit nichts festzustellen ist?


Wenn Du mechanische Verbindungen suchst, die gibt es natürlich nicht.
Die Verbindung, die das alles an Ort und Stelle hält heißt Gravitation. Es ist die Anziehungskraft von Massen.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Kennst Du diese "Sonnensystem Mobiles" in der Schule. Da fallen die Kugeln deswegen nicht
> durcheinander. Weil sie miteinander mechanisch verbunden sind.



Müssen sie ja auch, weil die Erde nun mal die entscheidende Kraft in unserem Lebensraum ist.
Aber Gravitation ist nach heutigem Kenntnisstand eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit. Massen krümmen den Raum und nur Massen bewegen Massen und abschirmen kannst du sie auch nicht.
Es braucht also keine mechanischen Verbindungen.
Ebenso wenig brauchen elektromagnetische Wellen ein Medium, in das sie sich ausbreiten können.

Aber wieso kann die Windgeschwindigkeit nicht höher sein als die Schallgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein vielleicht war er gar nicht dort...



Scott war ganz schön enttäuscht, das der gute Amudsen vor ihm da war. 

In den Aufzeichnungen von beiden fand sich kein Hinweis einer Wand. 

PS: Lieber Tilfred sag mal kann es sein, das du ein wenig zuviel von 
Jan Siegl, Harold Graf und Ellen Gould White konsumiert hast? 

Wenn ich mal so deine Antworten überfliege erkenne ich einige Parallelen dich mich sogar an deinen angeblichen Kreationistentum zweifeln lassen. 

Die drei nehmen sich ja so allem an, was sich mit Gott, der Bibel und der falschen Kirche beschäftigt... herrlich köstliche Kunst hab da ein paar Sachen gelesen. Holla die Waldfee...


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ehrlich manchmal frage ich mich, was alles fehlgezündet ist, damit man an eine flache Erde glaubt.  Vor allem wenn man für diese Lüge Milliarden verpulvert und sogar die Physik danach ausrichtet. Satelliten in den Orbit zu schießen ist nicht billig und die Flugbahn so zu berechnen, dass sie nicht abstürzen erfordert gut ausgebildete Fachleute. Aber Mathematiker und Physiker wegen natürlich in der Uni falsch unterrichtet,  denn eine Umlaufbahn um eine flache Erde erfordert völlig andere Berechnungen,  als bei einer Kugel. 

Und die Lüge soll wofür überhaupt gut sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ehrlich manchmal frage ich mich, was alles fehlgezündet ist,


Es ist eine physikalisch, mathematische Spielerei. Darüber gibt es Dissertationen.
Man kann sich alle Effekte erklären, z.B. eine künstliche Krümmung dadurch, dass 
Licht durch die Schwerkraft angezogen wird. Entfernte Objekte sind darum nicht
 mehr erkennbar.

Unsere Vorstellung ist auf drei Dimensionen getrimmt, denn in denen bewegen
wird uns. Ob das stimmt oder nicht, ist relativ egal, solange wir sinnvolle  Prognosen
geben können. Dafür benötigen wie die Naturwissenschaften, um voeherzusagen,
was passieren wird. Mir ist es darum völlig egal, ob die Erde flach, rund oder vier
Dimensional ist, solange unsere mathermatische Beschreibung sinnvolle Ergebnisse 
liefert. Wir wissen doch nichjt einmal, ob ein Quant ein Teilchen, eine Welle oder
beides ist. Wie willst Du nur aus Wellen Materie machen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naja aber simple Optik würde doch schon genügen zu erkennen das die Erde eine Kugel ist. 

Was willst du da errechnen die Quadratur des Kreises, nur damit die Argumentation passt und laut deiner Berechnung die Erde ein Quadrat ist, die durch Gravitation und Lichtkrümmung als Kugel erscheint?

Da braucht es als "streng Gläubiger" an Gott noch nicht mal Mathematik und Physik. Die Bibel reicht völlig.... google mal die Namen die ich oben nannte.

Ich machs dir einfacher:

http://www.jesus-christus-erloesung...lcher-kirche-oder-freikirche-gehoeren-wir.php


Alles wird durch die Bibel erklärt, wenn man Wissenschaft für Hexerei hält ist man dort genau richtig!


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mir ist es darum völlig egal, ob die Erde flach, rund oder vier
> Dimensional ist



Wenn das stimmt bist Du schon auf einem guten Weg. Du gehst ja in Deine Vorlesungen weil Du
Fragen hast. 

Die "Wahrheit" ist einfach, universell und jeder Depp, da nehme ich mich nicht heraus, versteht
sie wenn sie ihn trifft.

Zuerst war die "Erde" eine Kugel. Diese würde aber bedingen daß ich keine 2 Steine parallel auf ihr 
ausrichten könnte. Hochhäuser die nicht parallel zueinander stehen wären ein alltäglicher Anblick.
Planierte Städte würden sich auf Kacheln befinden die wiederum sicht und begehbare Kanten hätten.
Diesen Fehler haben sie schon erkannt, heute hat ja deswegen die "Erde" eine Birnenform.

Das ist das was Lüge bedingt. Es werden Fragen gestellt und ich muß weiter lügen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> . Du gehst ja in Deine Vorlesungen weil Du
> Fragen hast. .


Ich studierte vor vierzig Jahren....


----------



## Nightslaver (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich studierte vor vierzig Jahren....



Glücklicherweise, sonst müssten wir dich noch mindestens weitere 40 Jahre aushalten. 
Naja, zumindest hoffe ich doch mal das du nicht vor hast 120 zu werden und dann noch so fit zu sein um hier zu schreiben.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie willst Du nur aus Wellen Materie machen?



E=mc². Weißt du doch. 
Im Grunde genommen besteht alles aus Energie und das wenige. was tatsächlich Materie ist. ist geronnene Energie.
Ich finde es ja schon faszinierend, dass unsere leuchtende Materie im Prinzip nur aus Up und Down Quarks besteht, aber es trotzdem noch 4 weitere Quarks gibt, die aber irgendwie überflüssig sind.
Trotzdem gibt es sie.


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> . Im Gegensatz zu Dir besuche ich die physikalischen Institute der Uni Hannover regelmäßig und höre mir den Stand der Forschung in Vorträgen an.



Darauf bezog ich mich. Vielleicht bist Du doch zu alt.


----------



## keinnick (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Da steht "Vorträge" und nicht "Vorlesungen".


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Da steht "Vorträge" und nicht "Vorlesungen".



Und die Hündchen springen fröhlich nach jedem Stöckchen...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und Affen verstehen uns immer noch nicht


----------



## blautemple (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Geil, der Tilfred enttäuscht einen einfach nie. Mein Abend ist gerettet


----------



## mayo (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte es in einer flachen Welt nicht funktionieren?
> Wer sagt denn, dass Schwerkraft und Zeit nicht ortsabhängig
> sind? Die Schwerkraft nimmt mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit
> ab, darum bleiben Satelliten oben und fliegen auf Kegelschnitt-
> bahnen. Mathematisch ist das kein Problem.



Ich dachte, dass der Sarkasmus herauszulesen ist...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Diese würde aber bedingen daß ich keine 2 Steine parallel auf ihr
> ausrichten könnte. Hochhäuser die nicht parallel zueinander stehen wären ein alltäglicher Anblick.
> Planierte Städte würden sich auf Kacheln befinden die wiederum sicht und begehbare Kanten hätten.
> Diesen Fehler haben sie schon erkannt, heute hat ja deswegen die "Erde" eine Birnenform.


Streng genommen kannst Du auch keine 2 Steine perfekt parallel zueinander ausrichten, aber der Unterschied ist auf einigen Zentimeter so gering, das es keine Rolle spielt. Sogar auf einige Meter macht sich das noch nicht bemerkbar. Aber bei sehr großen Schiffen oder Hallen, die über mehrer hundert Meter gehen, wird tatsächlich die Erdkrümmung mit einberechnet.
Und ja, Hochhäuder stehen tatsächlich nicht völlig parallel, sie sind oben weiter von einander entfernt als unten, selbst wenn sie sich nicht nach oben verjüngen. Auch das wurde bereicht nachgemessen und nachgewiesen.
Und Deine "Kacheln" gibt es wirklich, sind aber viel kleiner. Jedes einzelne Gebäude steht auf seiner eigenen: dem Kiesbett, auf dem das Fundament ruht.
Die "Birnenform", die eigentlich eher eine "Kartoffelform" ist, hat aber ganz andere Gründe.


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



mayo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass der Sarkasmus herauszulesen ist...



Das hoffe ich doch auch...

Wärst Du gerne Soldat und warum? Ist die Möglichkeit im Straßenverkehr drauf zu gehen zu gering?
Oder doch eher nur duschen mit anderen Männern?  

Ich weiß soll witzig sein, ist es vielleicht nicht. Keine Ahnung, so wie Aluhüte oder sowas...

Ich füge nachträglich noch einen Smiley ein, ok?


----------



## Tilfred (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Streng genommen kannst Du auch keine 2 Steine perfekt parallel zueinander ausrichten, aber der Unterschied ist auf einigen Zentimeter so gering, das es keine Rolle spielt. Sogar auf einige Meter macht sich das noch nicht bemerkbar. Aber bei sehr großen Schiffen oder Hallen, die über mehrer hundert Meter gehen, wird tatsächlich die Erdkrümmung mit einberechnet.
> Und ja, Hochhäuder stehen tatsächlich nicht völlig parallel, sie sind oben weiter von einander entfernt als unten, selbst wenn sie sich nicht nach oben verjüngen. Auch das wurde bereicht nachgemessen und nachgewiesen.
> Und Deine "Kacheln" gibt es wirklich, sind aber viel kleiner. Jedes einzelne Gebäude steht auf seiner eigenen: dem Kiesbett, auf dem das Fundament ruht.
> Die "Birnenform", die eigentlich eher eine "Kartoffelform" ist, hat aber ganz andere Gründe.



Ach deswegen haben zum Beispiel Flugzeugträger diese Bananenform!

Diese Milli/Zentimeter die kann ich mir selbst ausrechnen. Und gugg, mein Freund, eine tatsächlich vorhandene Erdkrümmung 
müßte ich gar nicht einberechnen. Die wäre so mit drin, gibt's umsonst dazu.  Zwei Brückenpfeiler, jeweils lotrecht, wären ja schon
nicht parallel . Und hin oder her auch diese Abweichungen wären sichtbar. 

BRUCKENBAU: Fur die Ewigkeit - DER SPIEGEL 49/1964

Daraus

"So mußte bei der vorgesehenen Spannweite von - fast anderthalb - Kilometer bereits die Erdkrümmung mit einkalkuliert werden: 
Damit ihre Belastung genau lotrecht in den Untergrund abgeleitet wird, stehen die beiden tragenden Pylonen ein wenig schief 
zueinander - an ihrer Spitze sind sie vier Zentimeter weiter voneinander entfernt als an den Fundamenten."

Schnell den Taschenrechner bemüht, nachprüfen kann das sowieso Niemand... 

Und dieses: "gibt's zwar, sieht man aber nicht" das treibt doch zu recht die Menschen aus der Kirche. Das brauch ich doch nicht auch
noch in der Schule/Uni. Aber wenn die selben Leute Kirchen und Schulen/Unis betreiben ist das nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ne, die Erde ist mehr oder weniger rund. Die Kartoffelform ist nur ein modernes Märchen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn die Erde angeblich flach ist, woher kommen dann die Zeitzonen?

Ein Kommilitone von mir war kürzlich in Japan, der Jetlag hat in fertig gemacht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ach ja, manche Menschen kennen sogar die Zukunft. Hier wurde der Euro genannt, als es ihn noch gar nicht gab.

Der letzte Detektiv – Wikipedia

Mysteriös.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zip heißen sie.


Was die flache Erde angeht:

YouTube


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und gugg, mein Freund


Du bist nicht in der Position, mich "Freund" nennen zu dürfen.



> eine tatsächlich vorhandene Erdkrümmung müßte ich gar nicht einberechnen.
> Die wäre so mit drin, gibt's umsonst dazu.  Zwei Brückenpfeiler, jeweils lotrecht, wären ja schon
> nicht parallel . Und hin oder her auch diese Abweichungen wären sichtbar.


Du willst 4 Zentimeter erkennen auf 1,5km? Respekt, Adlerauge.
Und doch, Du mußt die einrechnen. Tust Du es nicht und ziehst als Fahrbahn eine Gerade, dann befindet sich die Fahrbahn in der Mitte in geringerer Höhe als außen. Baut man die Fahrbahn hingegen im rechten Winkel jeweils von beiden Pfeilern aus, dann gibt es in der Mitte einen Knick.



> Schnell den Taschenrechner bemüht, nachprüfen kann das sowieso Niemand...


Nimm einen laserentfernungsmesser, stell Dich an die Basis der Brückenpfeiler und besorge Dir die Erlaubnis, einemal einen Pfeiler erklimmen zu dürfen - et voila, dann kannst sogar DU das nachprüfen.



> Und dieses: "gibt's zwar, sieht man aber nicht" das treibt doch zu recht die Menschen aus der Kirche. Das brauch ich doch nicht auch
> noch in der Schule/Uni. Aber wenn die selben Leute Kirchen und Schulen/Unis betreiben ist das nicht verwunderlich.


Nun, aber auch hier gibt es eine einfache Beweiskette. Ich kann bereits mit einem Mikroskop beweisen, dass es Dinge gibt, die man mit bloßen Auge nicht erkennen kann.
Mit diesem Wissen im Hinterkopf ist es garnicht so schwer zu akzeptieren, das es da noch mehr gibt, was ich im Alltag nicht sehe.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Man muss doch nur mal auf einem hohen Haus stehen und rausgucken, dann sieht man schon die Erdkrümmung.
Und dass man den Mast eines Schiffes ehe sieht als den Rest, hat ja auch eine Menge damit zu tun.

Abgesehen davon ergibt es sich ja schon daraus, wie die Schwerkraft wirkt. Sie ist immer anziehend, ergo zieht sie immer zur Mitte hin und daraus ergibt sich ja die Kugelform.

Na ja, irgendwie erdrückend und das ganze hat jetzt auch nicht mehr viel mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das mit der optischen Wahrnehmung hatten wir doch schon mehrfach, aber Tilfred ist auf "diesem Auge" leider blind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss doch nur mal auf einem hohen Haus stehen und rausgucken, dann sieht man schon die Erdkrümmung..





Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das mit der optischen Wahrnehmung  hatten wir doch schon mehrfach, aber Tilfred ist auf "diesem Auge"  leider blind.


Ich sehe eine Krümmung, dass es die Erde sein soll, ist schon eine Interpretation der Messwerte.
Wer sagt, das Lichtstrahlen "gradeaus" fliegen? Durch die Schwerkraft werden wie angezogen,
warum erscheinen entfernte Objekte tiefer. Hatte ich schon erklärt, aber ihr seid ja auch einem
Ohr taub....

Unsere Wahrnehmung und die wirkliche Natur einer Sache sind sehr oft zwei paar Schuhe



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du willst 4 Zentimeter erkennen auf 1,5km? Respekt, Adlerauge.


Das Auge hat eine Empfindlichkeit, die uns in absoluter Dunkelheit eine Kerze auf dem Mond 
wahrnehmen lassen würde.


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Auge hat eine Empfindlichkeit, die uns in absoluter Dunkelheit eine Kerze auf dem Mond
> wahrnehmen lassen würde.



Ja sicher, du bist der Terminator.


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Tilfred hat offenbar keine Starterlaubnis bekommen.  

"Flache Erde"-Tuftler verschiebt Raketenflug |
    heise online


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Auge hat eine Empfindlichkeit, die uns in absoluter Dunkelheit eine Kerze auf dem Mond
> wahrnehmen lassen würde.



Absolute Dunkelheit gibt es nicht, von daher ist das nur Theorie, aber niemals Praxis.



keinnick schrieb:


> Tilfred hat offenbar keine Starterlaubnis bekommen.
> 
> "Flache Erde"-Tuftler verschiebt Raketenflug |
> heise online



Ärgert mich auch. 
Aber ich frage mich ja, was hinter dem Meereis ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine Krümmung, dass es die Erde sein soll, ist schon eine Interpretation der Messwerte.
> Wer sagt, das Lichtstrahlen "gradeaus" fliegen? Durch die Schwerkraft werden wie angezogen,
> warum erscheinen entfernte Objekte tiefer. Hatte ich schon erklärt, aber ihr seid ja auch einem
> Ohr taub....



Wie groß muss denn die Masse sein, damit die Lichtstrahlen so abgelenkt werden, damit es nur so aussieht, als dass es die Erdkrümmung ist?


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du bist nicht in der Position, mich "Freund" nennen zu dürfen.
> 
> Mit diesem Wissen im Hinterkopf ist es garnicht so schwer zu akzeptieren, das es da noch mehr gibt, was ich im Alltag nicht sehe.



Schade. 

Und richtig, ergo gibt es "Gott", "Gespenster" und so weiter. Das entscheide ich je nach Gegebenheit. 
Da bin ich so flexibel wie ein guter "Wissenschaftler". Eben Alles was zur rechten Zeit gerade passt.

Und wenn sie Morgen verkünden, "Ja wir haben euch verarscht!" dann nickst Du und Deinesgleichen
das genauso ab, weil es Dir nicht darum geht was tatsächlich ist sondern Du nimmst solche Gelegenheiten
um mal richtig Dampf abzulassen! Ist in Ordnung! Das Leben ist hart!

Wenn Du wirklich Ahnung vom Gebäudebau hättest, wieder ein eleganter Schlenker zu 9/11, dann wüßtest
Du daß es bei der Ausführung eben nicht auf Zenti oder gar Millimeter ankommt. Bei einer Länge von 1,5 km!
So etwas erzähle ich Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und gerne alles "glauben" wollen, weil das das lästige
Denken erspart!

Und falls Jemand tatsächlich Freunde braucht, Freundschaft kann ich immer anbieten, nur Kohle gibt's keine!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja sicher, du bist der Terminator.





Threshold schrieb:


> Absolute Dunkelheit gibt es nicht, von daher ist das nur Theorie, aber niemals Praxis.


Nein, aber ich kann lesen: Werkzeug Auge - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
(Vermutlich fehlt Dir die Zugangsberechtigung, glaub mir bitte einfach, ich sauge mir sowas nicht aus den Fingern)



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie groß muss denn die Masse sein, damit die  Lichtstrahlen so abgelenkt werden, damit es nur so aussieht, als dass es  die Erdkrümmung ist?


Es ist doch nur ein Gedankenspiel. Der Effekt ist bekannt. Wie groß er ist und wie wir es bezifffern ist vom gewählten System abhängig. Alle unsere Naturkonstanten beziehen sich auf unsere willkürlich gewählten Einheiten. Natürlich ist die Erde eine Kugel, nichtsdestotrotz lassen sich fast alle sichtbaren Effekte auch in einer flachen Welt erklären. 
Gravitationslinseneffekt – Wikipedia


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Absolute Dunkelheit gibt es nicht, von daher ist das nur Theorie, aber niemals Praxis.



Doch gibt es. In jeder Kiste die lichtdicht ist.

Und eine ernst gemeinte Frage an die Physikkenner hier:

Warum soll es im All dunkel sein, obwohl es angeblich überall sehr helle Sterne gibt?


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum soll es im All dunkel sein, obwohl es angeblich überall sehr helle Sterne gibt?



Weil die Lichtgeschwindigkeit endlich ist und das Universum nicht unendlich alt ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist doch nur ein Gedankenspiel. Der Effekt ist bekannt. Wie groß er ist und wie wir es bezifffern ist vom gewählten System abhängig. Alle unsere Naturkonstanten beziehen sich auf unsere willkürlich gewählten Einheiten. Natürlich ist die Erde eine Kugel, nichtsdestotrotz lassen sich fast alle sichtbaren Effekte auch in einer flachen Welt erklären.
> Gravitationslinseneffekt – Wikipedia



Das Gedankenspiel ist nun mal nicht vorstellbar, da die dann anliegende Gravitation nicht nur das Licht krümmt, sondern aus dir auch eine Nudel macht, die sich zieht und zieht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Warum soll es im All dunkel sein, obwohl es angeblich überall sehr helle Sterne gibt?


Olberssches Paradoxon – Wikipedia


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

"Die heute verbreitete Vorstellung zur Erklärung des dunklen Nachthimmels basiert auf der allgemeinen Relativitätstheorie und dem daraus entwickelten aktuellen Lambda-CDM-Modell der Kosmologie."

Na super.

 я не верю всё како́в  я чита́ть. 

Nix verstehen ^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Auge hat eine Empfindlichkeit, die uns in absoluter Dunkelheit eine Kerze auf dem Mond
> wahrnehmen lassen würde.


Verwechsle die Empfinglichkeit der Augen bezüglich Helligkeit nicht mit der Sehschärfe.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und richtig, ergo gibt es "Gott", "Gespenster" und so weiter. Das entscheide ich je nach Gegebenheit.
> Da bin ich so flexibel wie ein guter "Wissenschaftler". Eben Alles was zur rechten Zeit gerade passt.


Und da sieht man wieder, dass Du nicht gelesen oder verstanden hast.
Es es Dinge wie Mikroben, Moleküle oder Atome gibt, obwohl ich seh nicht sehen kann, kann ich beweisen.
Gott, Gespenster etc kann ich weder beweisen, noch widerlegen. Das entscheide ich nicht nach Gegebenheit, das ist schlicht und einfach Fakt.
Du bist nicht flexible, Du beharrst auf Deinem Standpunkt. Wissenschaftler sind nicht flexible, ihre Thesen müssen sich falsifizieren lassen - aber das Thema hatten wir schon und Du hast Dir offenbar nicht die Mühe gemacht, Dich diesbezüglich zu belesen. Damit disqualifizierst Du Dich jeder weiteren Diskussion zu diesem Thema.



> Und wenn sie Morgen verkünden, "Ja wir haben euch verarscht!" dann nickst Du und Deinesgleichen
> das genauso ab, weil es Dir nicht darum geht was tatsächlich ist sondern Du nimmst solche Gelegenheiten
> um mal richtig Dampf abzulassen! Ist in Ordnung! Das Leben ist hart!


Zum Dampf ablassen hab ich andere Ventile, zum Beispiel Sport.
Mit Physikalischen Gesetzen spielt man nicht, man kann niemanden verarschen, indem man vorgibt, das es gewisse Gesetzmäßigkeiten nicht gibt.



> Wenn Du wirklich Ahnung vom Gebäudebau hättest, wieder ein eleganter Schlenker zu 9/11, dann wüßtest
> Du daß es bei der Ausführung eben nicht auf Zenti oder gar Millimeter ankommt. Bei einer Länge von 1,5 km!
> So etwas erzähle ich Leuten die keine Ahnung haben und gerne alles "glauben" wollen, weil das das lästige
> Denken erspart!


Das mag sein, dass Du das nur so erzählen möchtest, aber dann erzählst Du ausnahmsweise mal kein Blödsinn, denn es kommt eben doch darauf an.
Und ich kenne das Problem nicht nur beruflich von der Statik von Gebäuden sondern ebenso bei Schiffen. Ab einer gewissen Größe muss zumindest geprüft werden, ob die Erdkrümmung zu beachten ist.
Das magst Du mir jetzt glauben oder nicht, es ändert nichts daran, dass dies tatsächlich Anwendung findet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Verwechsle die Empfinglichkeit der Augen bezüglich Helligkeit nicht mit der Sehschärfe..


Gut aufgepasst, aber ist es nicht eine übliche Argumentationsweise, etwas ganz anderes eindeutig zu belegen, als das gefragte?   
Wir sind hier im Verschwörungsthema, da geht es nur um Taschenspielertricks ....


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Es es Dinge wie Mikroben, Moleküle oder Atome gibt, obwohl ich seh nicht sehen kann, kann ich beweisen.



Obwohl ich sie mit den Augen nicht sehen kann, sehe ich zumindest Mikroorganismen mit einem Mikroskop.

Für  "Gott", "Gespenster" bräuchte ich also auch nur entsprechende Gerätschaften und klare Definitionen.

Also gibt's nicht, gibt's nicht. Deswegen meinst Du ja etwas zu wissen. "Schwarze Löcher" und so.

Und genau da läßt Du dich verarschen. 

Über uns gibt es eine Decke an der verschiedene Lichter/Lampen hängen. Die werden wie ein Uhrwerk 
angetrieben und helfen uns Veränderung, ich möchte das jetzt mal nicht "Zeit" nennen, wahr zu nehmen.
Das wäre hier mit dem was im Klassenzimmer gezeigt wird nachvollziehbar. 

Eine Art "Magie" die nicht nur uns hier festhält sondern uns auch noch nicht einmal eine der beiden 
Erdrotationen spüren, fühlen, feststellen läßt und obendrein sogar noch regelt daß unser Sonnensystem
nicht kollabiert wäre ja schon fast omnipotent und anbetungswürdig!

Lustig ist auf jeden Fall daß ich zwar noch nicht einmal auf irgendwelchen Brückenpfeilern rumturnen darf,
aber nach dem hochspringen wieder auf dem Boden lande. Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Alles andere erst 
wenn ich selbst auf dem Mond, Mars oder sonst wo stehe. Tut mir leid da traue ich nur mir. Und Dir auch nicht,
Du warst auch nicht beruflich auf dem Mond.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Tut mir leid da traue ich nur mir. Und Dir auch nicht,
> Du warst auch nicht beruflich auf dem Mond.


Schon mal in Bielefeld gewesen?

Okay, es geht wieder von vorne los.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Für  "Gott", "Gespenster" bräuchte ich also auch nur entsprechende Gerätschaften und klare Definitionen.


Aber genau hier scheitert es doch: Es gibt keine klare Definition für Gott, weil Gott für jeden etwas anderes ist. Gott ist eine anthropogene Kreation, geschaffen aus Gründen, die wir heute nicht mehr nachvollziehen können, höchstens vermuten: damit wir usn nicht so klein und einsam fühlen und uns damit trösten können, das nach dem Tod da Paradis auf uns wartet. Es gilt weiterhin: nicht beweisbar, nicht widerlegbar.
Eine "Gerätschaft", mit der man so etwas wie Gott wahrnehmen könnte, wäre höchstens das Herz, die Seele, aber auch hier ist es nur ein Gefühl, ein höchst subjektives obendrein. Es gibt für Gott keine universelle Lösung, die man "die Wahrheit" nennen könnte.
Wenn Du an einen Gott glaubt, verarscht Du Dich nur selbst.



> Über uns gibt es eine Decke an der verschiedene Lichter/Lampen hängen. Die werden wie ein Uhrwerk
> angetrieben und helfen uns Veränderung, ich möchte das jetzt mal nicht "Zeit" nennen, wahr zu nehmen.
> Das wäre hier mit dem was im Klassenzimmer gezeigt wird nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...


Wo ist mehr "Magie" vorhanden: in dem Glauben an einen Gott oder in der Wissenschaft über Gravitation?

Und was möchtest Du bei "beiden Erdrotationen" spüren?  

Aber schön, das Du wieder bei der flachen Erde bist:
Jeder kann jedes Jahr mindestens zweimal selbst miterleben, das die Theorie der flachen Erde fehlerhaft ist und eigene Beobachtungen nicht erklären kann. Und wenn eine Theorie etwas nicht erklären kann, dann ist es eine nutzlose Theorie und jeder, der ihr weiterhin anhängt ist ein Dummkopf.


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es gibt zumindest einen Gott. Den Karel. Also Essig mit glauben oder verarschen.

Was ist Deine Definition von Seele?

Was ich bei einer solchen gewaltigen Bewegung nicht spüren will sind ihre Auswirkungen, ja ich weiß,
ich kann mir einreden ich spüre auch im Zug nichts...

Und zu guter letzt

Daß wir, Du , ich, 4 alle, auf einer Fläche leben ist Fakt, da muß ich nicht dran glauben oder anhängen, genauso daß 
Menschen lügen und daß sich viele auch hier im Forum rumtreiben. Und ja , Milliarden von Menschen lügen! Jeder 
eigentlich!

Wenn es sein muß, soll oder darf. Oder einfach nur weil der 1. April ist.

Du meinst die 2 Tage an denen Harald Lesch seine Unterhosen wechselt?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Daß wir, Du , ich, 4 alle, auf einer Fläche leben ist Fakt



Nur dass diese Fläche auf einer Kugel liegt


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Daß wir, Du , ich, 4 alle, auf einer Fläche leben ist Fakt, da muß ich nicht dran glauben oder anhängen, genauso daß
> Menschen lügen und daß sich viele auch hier im Forum rumtreiben. Und ja , Milliarden von Menschen lügen! Jeder
> eigentlich!


Das, was dem Dummen vom Lügner unterscheidet ist der Umstand, dass der Dumme die Wahrheit nicht kennt und deswegen das falsche behauptet. Der Lügner dagegen kennt die Wahrheit und behauptet trotzdem das falsche, ergo lügt dieser.

Der Hauptunterschied hier ist das Motiv. Der Dumme redet Unsinn, weil er es einfach nicht anders weiß. Der Lügner muss dafür aber ein Motiv haben. Welchen Vorteil hat er dadurch? Lässt sich dieses Motiv nicht feststellen redet er entweder die Wahrheit oder er ist in Wahrheit ein Dummer.

Sagt man also die Erde ist rund, und jede wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis als auch Beobachtung weist ganz klar darauf hin, wieso und aus welchem Grund sollte das gelogen sein? Wenn immerhin tausende bis millionen Forscher weltweit seit hunderten Jahren das gleiche sagen?

Anders rum, behauptet jemand, die Erde sei flach und seit Pythagoras wissen wir, dass dies nicht so ist, wieso tut er das? 
Bevor es hier zur Motivforschung geht, kommt hier jedoch erst die 50.000€-Preisfrage: Meint er es ernst oder will er andere - z.B. eine Gruppe von Forenusern - einfach nur komplett verarschen, was ihn dann nicht mehr zum Dummen, sondern wiederum zum Lügner machen würde?


----------



## Tilfred (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Lügner muss dafür aber ein Motiv haben. Welchen Vorteil hat er dadurch?



Back to Topic

Ein Motiv ist, ich brauche einen Grund um in Irak Krieg zu führen. Also behaupte ich daß der Irak gefährlich sei weil
er eine Atombombe bauen könnte. 

Und ich hoffe Du weißt auch daß die Amerikaner da widerrechtlich einmarschiert sind weil es keine Massenvernichtungswaffen
gab. Also weiß ich spätestens da, die Amerikaner, die können auch lügen. Und seit Snowden wissen wir sogar es macht ihnen gar 
nichts aus! Da kennen die weder Freunde noch Verwandte!

2003 war es auch Bush Junior der gelogen hat! Wieso nicht auch 2001? Und wie heute Donald hat auch der gute Georg sein Fett
von der Internet Gemeinde abbekommen! Zu doof zum Bücher lesen, zum durchs Fernglas schauen, ein religiöser Fundamentalist 
und Alkoholiker!

Wenn er aber sagt es sind Verschwörungstheorien daß an 9/11 etwas faul ist dann stimmt das?  Und dann kann jeder Halbdepp jeden
der das zumindest hinterfragt angehen, beleidigen, falsche Diagnosen stellen? Geht's euch noch gut?

Und das behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal. Zu "Jesus" Zeiten wußte jeder wo er sich befindet. Auf einer Fläche unter einer Kuppel. Und warum 
das wahrscheinlich ist? Weil jeder wußte wo "Jesus" s "(A)vatar" herkommt. Von außerhalb dieser Konstruktion.


----------



## Two-Face (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe Du weißt auch daß die Amerikaner da widerrechtlich einmarschiert sind weil es keine Massenvernichtungswaffen
> gab.


Genau da ist ja die Crux an der Sache, was hier und in anderen Threads aber auch schon dutzendfach erörtert wurde.
Die Bush-Regierung schaffte es, den wahrscheinlich größten Terroranschlag allerzeiten zu inszenierten, nicht jedoch Saddam A-Bomben unterzujubeln?

Und Snowden ist noch der nächstbeste Beweis, warum sowas nicht funktionierten kann, es gibt einfach zu viele Mitwisser. Warum hat noch kein Schwein was über 9/11 ausgepackt, wie's Snowden gemacht hat? Oder bei Watergate? Abu Gihraib?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es gibt zumindest einen Gott. Den Karel. Also Essig mit glauben oder verarschen.


Das ist aber ein anderer, das ist ein Mensch. Deine Argumentation? Ah, keine Argumentation. Also Essig was Du so von Dir gibst. Statt auf mein Argument einzugehen, lenkst Du ab und nennst Karel Gott. Und das tut was zur Thamtik? Genau, Null, nichts.



> Was ist Deine Definition von Seele?


Das spielt keien Rolle, da meine Definition von Seele nicht mit der irgend eines anderen Menschen übereinstimmt, weil die Seele eben auch etwas ist, was man nicht beweisen oder widerlegen kann. 



> Was ich bei einer solchen gewaltigen Bewegung nicht spüren will sind ihre Auswirkungen, ja ich weiß,
> ich kann mir einreden ich spüre auch im Zug nichts...


Hä? Was hat der Zug mit der Erdbewegung zu tun? 
Natürlich merkt man die Zugfahrt, es ruckelt und schaukelt, weil die Reifen immer wieder an die Schienen stoßen und die Schienen nie ganz eben sind.
Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Was willst Du bei der Erde und ihrer Bewegung merken? Da ist kein Widerstand im Weltraum, keine Schiene. Was also möchtest Du bemerken von dieser Bewegung?




> Und zu guter letzt
> 
> Daß wir, Du , ich, 4 alle, auf einer Fläche leben ist Fakt, da muß ich nicht dran glauben oder anhängen, genauso daß
> Menschen lügen und daß sich viele auch hier im Forum rumtreiben. Und ja , Milliarden von Menschen lügen! Jeder
> ...


Stimmt, wir alle lügen. Jeden Tag, mehrfach. Kleine Lügen, unabsichtliche Lügen, große Lügen, absichtliche Lügen, Notlügen, Lügen zur Bereicherung...
Warum sollte man bezüglich der Erde lügen?
Wir wissen, warum es die Kirche tat. Ein Heliozentrisches Weltbild paßt besser zum alten Testament, zur Erschaffung der Welt, zum Menschen als Abbild Gottes. Die Kirche hatte damit die Möglichkeit, die Menschen mit Furcht unter Kontrolle zu halten. Damals ging mit der religösen Macht auch weltliche einher.
Was ist also Dein Beweggrund, diese Lüge aufrecht zu erhalten?




> Du meinst die 2 Tage an denen Harald Lesch seine Unterhosen wechselt?


Wann und ob der Seine Unterhose wechselt ist mir ziemlich gleich.
Nein, ich meine zwei andere Tage, aber Dein beschränkter Ereignishorizont reicht nicht weit genug, um das zu erfassen.


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Eine Art "Magie" die nicht nur uns hier festhält sondern uns auch noch nicht einmal eine der beiden
> Erdrotationen spüren, fühlen, feststellen läßt und obendrein sogar noch regelt daß unser Sonnensystem
> nicht kollabiert wäre ja schon fast omnipotent und anbetungswürdig!



Man spürt die Erdrotation durchaus. Durch die daraus entstehende Zentrifugalkraft ist man am Äquator rund 0,35% leichter als auf einem der Pole. 

Man müsste auch die Rotation um die Sonne nachweisen können, durch die man am Tag ein klein wenig schwerer als Nacht sein müsste (Tagsüber ist man an der "Innenseite" der Rotation um die Sonne, d.h. die Zentrifugalkraft wirkt in Richtung Erdkugel, nachts ist man auf der Außenseite, d.h. die Zentrifugalkraft wirkt gegen die Gravitation). 
Ich bin sicher, dass man das auch nachgewiesen hat, eine Quelle finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht. 

Ist aber auch egal, weil Du sie sowieso nicht akzeptieren würdest.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Man müsste auch die Rotation um die Sonne nachweisen können, durch die man am Tag ein klein wenig schwerer als Nacht sein müsste (Tagsüber ist man an der "Innenseite" der Rotation um die Sonne, d.h. die Zentrifugalkraft wirkt in Richtung Erdkugel, nachts ist man auf der Außenseite, d.h. die Zentrifugalkraft wirkt gegen die Gravitation).
> Ich bin sicher, dass man das auch nachgewiesen hat, eine Quelle finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht.


An dieser Stelle wäre ich auch schon skeptisch, denn ich würde eher sagen, das man Tagsüber etwas leichter ist, weil die Sonne der Gravitation der Erde entgegenwirkt, während man nachts schwerer ist, weil Erd- und Sonnenanziehungskraft in die gleiche Richtung wirken...


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle wäre ich auch schon skeptisch, denn ich würde eher sagen, das man Tagsüber etwas leichter ist, weil die Sonne der Gravitation der Erde entgegenwirkt, während man nachts schwerer ist, weil Erd- und Sonnenanziehungskraft in die gleiche Richtung wirken...



Da hast natürlich recht, gesehen auf die Rotation um die Sonne befinden sich alle Objekte, die in einer stabilen Umlaufbahn um die Sonne rotieren (also auch alle Menschen und alles andere auf der Erde) im freien Fall. D.h. die Zentrifugalkraft als auch die Gravitation durch die Sonne heben sich genau auf.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Damals ging mit der religösen Macht auch weltliche einher.



Ach und heute nicht mehr? Und was eine Seele ist und woher dieser Begriff kommt weißt Du auch nicht.
Realsatire ist daß ausgerechnet Du einen auf schlauer als ich machst. Ich bin ja doof und es ist sicher nicht 
schwer besser zu sein. Wenn Du so schlau wärst wie Du meinst müßte ich mich nicht mit Dir streiten, denn
dann wüßtest Du das alles schon. Isso!

Und vielleicht bin ich morgens deswegen leichter weil ich da zu meist abstuhle. 0,35%, Aha, is klar!


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ummm... was beweist die Tatsache, dass man das als Staatsmann das Oberhaupt der größten Religion auf der Welt besucht?

Und natürlich hat die katholische Kirche eine gewisse Macht. Aber diese steht in absolut keinerlei Verhältnis mehr zu der Macht, die sie zwischen den Jahren 600 und 1700 hatte. 

Was auch Papst Pius der XII. schmerzhaft erkennen musste.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ach und heute nicht mehr?


Gott sei dank (ja, die Wortwahl nutze ich absichtlich) ist in vielen Ländern Staat und Religion inzwischen von einander getrennt.




> Und was eine Seele ist und woher dieser Begriff kommt weißt Du auch nicht.


Du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, worum es geht, oder? Das Konzept "Seele" kann man nicht beweise oder widerlegen, es entzieht sich der Wissenschaft per definitionem. Niemand kann sagen, was eine Seele ist und wohr der Begriff kommt ist für unsere Diskussion völlig unerheblich.



> Realsatire ist daß ausgerechnet Du einen auf schlauer als ich machst. Ich bin ja doof und es ist sicher nicht
> schwer besser zu sein. Wenn Du so schlau wärst wie Du meinst müßte ich mich nicht mit Dir streiten, denn
> dann wüßtest Du das alles schon. Isso!


Wenn Du von der flachen Erde schwafelst, auf Chemtrails fluchst, 9/11 als Inside-Job bezeichnest - egal ob nur eines davon oder alles zusammen - dann brauch ich nicht einen auf schlauer machen. Jeder kann sehen, dass Du definitv der dümmere bist - zumal ich mich nie als schlau bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Und natürlich hat die katholische Kirche eine gewisse Macht. .


Das kann sich jetzt aber schnell ändern. Die Kirche weiß vermutlich seit vielen Jahrhunderten, 
dass Gott tot ist. Belegt wurde es jetzt eindeutig. Da sind wir aber einer großen Verschwörung 
aufgesessen. Vermutlich wurden Beweise dazu im WTC 7 vernichtet.
Existenzbeweis: Archaologen finden Knochen von Gott
...


X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> ..... dass Du definitv der dümmere bist ....


Nicht so harte Worte, Verschwörungstheorien haben zuerst einmal hohen Unterhaltungswert
Was ist eigentlich mit User Schaffe  passiert? Wurde er von der großen PCGH Verschwörung
gemeuchelt?


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Gott sei dank (ja, die Wortwahl nutze ich absichtlich) ist in vielen Ländern Staat und Religion inzwischen von einander getrennt.



Und wie 4 alle wissen ist heute Alles besser. Keine Toten mehr im Irak, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Bosnien etc etc. Na Gott sei dank! 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Niemand kann sagen, was eine Seele ist und wohr der Begriff kommt ist für unsere Diskussion völlig unerheblich.



Doch ich kann das. Dieser Begriff wird sogar im deutschen in seiner ursprünglichen Bedeutung verwendet. 



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wenn Du von der flachen Erde schwafelst, auf Chemtrails fluchst, 9/11 als Inside-Job bezeichnest - egal ob nur eines davon oder alles zusammen - dann brauch ich nicht einen auf schlauer machen. Jeder kann sehen, dass Du definitv der dümmere bist - zumal ich mich nie als schlau bezeichnen würde.



Nur weil ich so dumm bin, wo bitte fluche ich auf "Chemtrails". Oder möchtest Du mir diese Thematik beiläufig auch unterschieben?

Nur weil ich mir Sorgen mache. Nicht wegen Dir sondern wegen deines Umfelds. Mach bitte mehr gegen Deine Aggressionen!
Nur Sport reicht da nicht!


----------



## hoffgang (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht so harte Worte, Verschwörungstheorien haben zuerst einmal hohen Unterhaltungswert
> Was ist eigentlich mit User Schaffe  passiert? Wurde er von der großen PCGH Verschwörung
> gemeuchelt?



Nö, Schaffe schaffts nur nicht sich an Marktplatzregeln zu halten und hat deswegen wohl 2 Sperren kurz nacheinander kassiert.

Aber immerhin wird er würdig von Tilfred vertreten.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und wie 4 alle wissen ist heute Alles besser.  Keine Toten mehr im Irak, Afghanistan, Vietnam, Bosnien etc etc. Na Gott  sei dank!


Saudummes Totschlagargument.
Z.b. wird man in säkularen Ländern nicht geköpft wenn man sich über Religion einen Scherz erlaubt. Sollte selbst Menschen mit deinem Weltbild klar sein dass es gewisse Vorteile bringt wenn man Glauben und Regierungsverantwortung voneinander trennt.
Genausowenig wirst du für deine Andeutungen nicht einfach als Ketzer in irgendeinen Kerker geworfen, gibt Länder auf dieser Erde, da würde diese Diskussion die wir führen schon ausreichen dass die Polizei mal anklopft und fragt obs noch geht...


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Sollte selbst Menschen mit deinem Weltbild klar sein dass es gewisse Vorteile bringt wenn man Glauben und Regierungsverantwortung voneinander trennt.



Stimme ich 100% zu. Ist es leider nicht, noch nicht einmal im säkularen (hihihihi) Westen. Das weißt Du anscheinend auch nicht. Hier in good old 
Germany haben sie nach dem letzten Weltkrieg einen Katholiken installiert, weil sie Angst hatten vor einem Protestanten oder Kommunisten! 
Es gibt anscheinend sogar Überlegungen den guten Konrad "heilig" zu sprechen! Nein das stand nicht am ersten April in der "Lügenpresse"!


----------



## hoffgang (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Stimme ich 100% zu. Ist es leider nicht, noch nicht einmal im säkularen (hihihihi) Westen. Das weißt Du anscheinend auch nicht. Hier in good old
> Germany haben sie nach dem letzten Weltkrieg einen Katholiken installiert, weil sie Angst hatten vor einem Protestanten oder Kommunisten!
> Es gibt anscheinend sogar Überlegungen den guten Konrad "heilig" zu sprechen! Nein das stand nicht am ersten April in der "Lügenpresse"!



Und wie wichtig ist heute Religion in der Regierungsbildung?
Spielt die Religionszugehörigkeit von Merkel eine Rolle? Oder das Heiratsverhalten von Schröder & Joschka Fischer?
Italien, erzkatholisches Land, interessiert da jemanden ob Berlusconi ein Heiliger war? Oder in Frankreich ob Macron gläubig ist?
Oder glaubt wirklich jemand dass die CDU / CSU Christliche Werte verkörpert? Oder die AfD "Abendländische Werte" schützt?

Klar, man kann sich einreden das Adenauer nur aufgrund seiner katholischen Religion zum Kanzler wurde. 
Schließlich sind die Siegermächte allesamt mehrheitlich katholisch. Stimmt doch, England hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Katholischen Kirche, und die USA sind das Musterland katholischen Glaubens.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Klar, man kann sich einreden das Adenauer nur aufgrund seiner katholischen Religion zum Kanzler wurde.
> Schließlich sind die Siegermächte allesamt mehrheitlich katholisch. Stimmt doch, England hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Katholischen Kirche, und die USA sind das Musterland katholischen Glaubens.



Mach so weiter, Du kommst schon noch drauf...

Offenbarung 12,1

Hier ist das prophezeite Weib


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

*nur als Orientierung für uns nicht so Bibelfesten, damit wir wissen, wie es in Deinem Kopf zugeht:

Offenbarung 12,1

Die Frau und der Drache*

1 Dann erschien ein großes Zeichen am Himmel: eine Frau, mit der Sonne bekleidet; der Mond war unter ihren Füßen und ein Kranz von zwölf Sternen auf ihrem Haupt. 
2 Sie war schwanger und schrie vor Schmerz in ihren Geburtswehen. 
3 Ein anderes Zeichen erschien am Himmel und siehe, ein Drache, groß und feuerrot, mit sieben Köpfen und zehn Hörnern und mit sieben Diademen auf seinen Köpfen. 
4 Sein Schwanz fegte ein Drittel der Sterne vom Himmel und warf sie auf die Erde herab. Der Drache stand vor der Frau, die gebären sollte; er wollte ihr Kind verschlingen, sobald es geboren war. 
5 Und sie gebar ein Kind, einen Sohn, der alle Völker mit eisernem Zepter weiden wird. Und ihr Kind wurde zu Gott und zu seinem Thron entrückt. 
6 Die Frau aber floh in die Wüste, wo Gott ihr einen Zufluchtsort geschaffen hatte; dort wird man sie mit Nahrung versorgen, zwölfhundertsechzig Tage lang.
*
Der Sturz des Drachens*

7 Da entbrannte im Himmel ein Kampf; Michael und seine Engel erhoben sich, um mit dem Drachen zu kämpfen. Der Drache und seine Engel kämpften, 
8 aber sie hielten nicht stand und sie verloren ihren Platz im Himmel. 
9 Er wurde gestürzt, der große Drache, die alte Schlange, die Teufel oder Satan heißt und die ganze Welt verführt; der Drache wurde auf die Erde gestürzt und mit ihm wurden seine Engel hinabgeworfen. 
10 Da hörte ich eine laute Stimme im Himmel rufen: Jetzt ist er da, der rettende Sieg, die Macht und die Königsherrschaft unseres Gottes und die Vollmacht seines Gesalbten; denn gestürzt wurde der Ankläger unserer Brüder, der sie bei Tag und bei Nacht vor unserem Gott verklagte. 
11 Sie haben ihn besiegt durch das Blut des Lammes und durch ihr Wort und ihr Zeugnis. Sie hielten ihr Leben nicht fest, bis hinein in den Tod. 
12 Darum jubelt, ihr Himmel und alle, die darin wohnen. Weh aber euch, Land und Meer! Denn der Teufel ist zu euch hinabgekommen; seine Wut ist groß, weil er weiß, dass ihm nur noch eine kurze Frist bleibt.
*
Der Kampf des Drachens gegen die Frau*

13 Als der Drache erkannte, dass er auf die Erde gestürzt war, verfolgte er die Frau, die den Sohn geboren hatte. 
14 Aber der Frau wurden die beiden Flügel des großen Adlers gegeben, damit sie in die Wüste an ihren Ort fliegen konnte. Dort wird sie eine Zeit und zwei Zeiten und eine halbe Zeit lang ernährt, fern vom Angesicht der Schlange. 
15 Die Schlange spie einen Strom von Wasser aus ihrem Rachen hinter der Frau her, damit sie von den Fluten fortgerissen werde. 
16 Aber die Erde kam der Frau zu Hilfe; sie öffnete ihren Mund und verschlang den Strom, den der Drache aus seinem Rachen gespien hatte. 
17 Da geriet der Drache in Zorn über die Frau und er ging fort, um Krieg zu führen mit ihren übrigen Nachkommen, die die Gebote Gottes bewahren und an dem Zeugnis für Jesus festhalten.
18 Und der Drache trat an den Strand des Meeres.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es gab sogar ein Datum ( 23.9.2017) unter einigen "Gläubigen" an dem ein Zeichen für die beginnende Offenbarung geschah. 

Nix ist passiert die Sterne hatten doch kein Recht! 

Was man im Internet von den "Gläubigen" so alles lesen kann... zu köstlich. 

Edit: Jedes Jahr ein neues Ragnarök steht das Neue schon fest? Nicht das ich mir da einen schönen Tag machen will und die böse Offenbarung funkt mir dazwischen...


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Edit: Jedes Jahr ein neues Ragnarök steht das Neue schon fest? Nicht das ich mir da einen schönen Tag machen will und die böse Offenbarung funkt mir dazwischen...



Ja, das war der 31.10. Da kam Thor: Ragnarök in die Kinos.


----------



## hoffgang (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Mach so weiter, Du kommst schon noch drauf...
> 
> Offenbarung 12,1
> Hier ist das prophezeite Weib



Ich mach so weiter, denn bisher konnte mir kein VT Spinner auch nur im Ansatz das Wasser reichen.
Lustig, denn deine Einstellung ist exakt die Kopie von Religion. Du GLAUBST, deswegen wird es in deiner Vorstellung zur Wahrheit. 

Dass natürlich nix kommt außer "mach mal so weiter" ist halt wieder mal eine argumentative Bankrotterklärung.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Lustig ist auf jeden Fall daß ich zwar noch nicht einmal auf irgendwelchen Brückenpfeilern rumturnen darf,
> aber nach dem hochspringen wieder auf dem Boden lande. Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Alles andere erst
> wenn ich selbst auf dem Mond, Mars oder sonst wo stehe. Tut mir leid da traue ich nur mir. Und Dir auch nicht,
> Du warst auch nicht beruflich auf dem Mond.



Nach der Argumentation müsstest du auch anzweifeln dass es Australien gibt und zwar solange wie du nicht selbst auf diesen Kontinent geflogen bist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das war der 31.10. Da kam Thor: Ragnarök in die Kinos.


Ja... was haben wir aus dem Film gelernt?

Ragnarök macht einen großen Bogen um Midgard. Glück gehabt!

Da hat man sich Jahre selbst Angst gemacht, das die ganze(n) Welt(en) untergehen und nix da nur der Sitz der "Götter" wird zerstört.

So ist das mit Offenbarungen.... Erstens kommt sie anders und Zweitens als man denkt.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass natürlich nix kommt außer "mach mal so weiter" ist halt wieder mal eine argumentative Bankrotterklärung.



Ich schreibe etwas und Du fügst in mein Zitat ein "mal" ein. Dabei wollt ich nichts ausdrücken als daß
Du auf dem richtigen Weg bist. Nichts mit Anmache. Ich finde das gut.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nach der Argumentation müsstest du auch anzweifeln dass es Australien gibt und zwar solange wie du nicht selbst auf diesen Kontinent geflogen bist.



Richtig! Ich war mit Kollegen in Paris und wir sind extra wegen mir zum Eifelturm gefahren, die Anderen waren schon mal da,
weil ich ihn per Auge sehen wollte und drunter stehen. Und solange ich noch nicht dort war ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß es dort
nicht so ist wie auf Bildern für mich vorhanden.

In meiner Bibel, von ungefähr 1909, steht noch Weib und nicht Frau, ist aber im Web vergleichbar. Falls hier wieder die Goldwaage
auf den Tisch gestellt wird...


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nicht nur Deine Bibel ist aus dem Jahr 1909. Eigentlich ist das noch viel zu modern für Dich.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nicht nur Deine Bibel ist aus dem Jahr 1909. Eigentlich ist das noch viel zu modern für Dich.



Richtig. Darwin ist fast 30 Jahre tot und Einstein fast noch pickelig. Und das sind Deine Vorbeter. Sind das 2 Männer in deinem Avatar?
Macht ja nichts, wir haben ja 2017.


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das ist Dante und Nero (der kleinere). Und die beiden haben gerade total unchristliche Dinge im Sinn!


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Ich war mit Kollegen in Paris und wir sind extra wegen mir zum Eifelturm gefahren, die Anderen waren schon mal da,
> weil ich ihn per Auge sehen wollte und drunter stehen. Und solange ich noch nicht dort war ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit daß es dort
> nicht so ist wie auf Bildern für mich vorhanden.


Ein Kommilitone von mir war kürzlich in Japan.
Der Jetlag war schlimm, er ist vorher noch nie geflogen. Den Jetlag hat man bei so weiten Flügen wegen der anderen Zeitzone und die gibt es nur weil?
Richtig, die Erde eine Kugel (bzw. ein Ellipsoid) ist.


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich bitte Dich, als alter Ministrant ist mir doch fast nichts menschliches  fremd. Wir suchen immer noch zarte junge 
Knaben! Interesse?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Kommilitone von mir war kürzlich in Japan.
> Der Jetlag war schlimm, er ist vorher noch nie geflogen. Den Jetlag hat man bei so weiten Flügen wegen der anderen Zeitzone und die gibt es nur weil?
> Richtig, die Erde eine Kugel (bzw. ein Ellipsoid) ist.



Das könnte man doch auch wie die Sommerzeit irgendwann mal einfach so eingeführt haben


----------



## Tilfred (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein Kommilitone von mir war kürzlich in Japan.
> Der Jetlag war schlimm, er ist vorher noch nie geflogen. Den Jetlag hat man bei so weiten Flügen wegen der anderen Zeitzone und die gibt es nur weil?
> Richtig, die Erde eine Kugel (bzw. ein Ellipsoid) ist.



Du hast das schon mal geschrieben. (Ich mein nur wegen Spam und so...)

Könnte es aber nicht auch daran liegen weil er noch nie geflogen ist? Und vielleicht hat der sogenannte "Jetlag" ja mehr mit dem 
Fliegen an sich zu tun als mit meiner Einbildungskraft (Oje jetzt ist schon wieder Frühstück!).

Ich vermute das ist so ein Vertreter Gag wenn ich Montags mal wieder nicht raus will. "Uh der Jetlag wirkt immer noch nach!"
Ist doch besser als mal wieder am Tresen versackt und wieder nix zum schnackseln abgekriegt!


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, als alter Ministrant ist mir doch fast nichts menschliches  fremd. Wir suchen immer noch zarte junge
> Knaben! Interesse?



Ich bin leider zu alt für Euch. Ein klein wenig. Aber danke für das Kompliment! 

Und, wie waren Deine Erfahrungen so? Hat es Spaß gemacht?


----------



## Two-Face (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du hast das schon mal geschrieben. (Ich mein nur wegen Spam und so...)
> 
> Könnte es aber nicht auch daran liegen weil er noch nie geflogen ist? Und vielleicht hat der sogenannte "Jetlag" ja mehr mit dem
> Fliegen an sich zu tun als mit meiner Einbildungskraft (Oje jetzt ist schon wieder Frühstück!)


Er hat vor dem Flug Aspirin genommen, also an verdicktem Blut wirds nicht gelegen haben.
Und jetzt mal für Langsamdenker: Woher kommt es wohl, dass wenn du mittags irgendwo in Übersee anrufst, dort dann nachst ist?

Meine Fresse, ist ja wie in der Grundschule hier.


----------



## Grestorn (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Handys gibt es gar nicht, das ist alles nur eine Verschwörung und die Dinger werden total simuliert! Von der bösen Macht!

(Hab vorhin erst mit meinem Mann telefoniert, der gerade in Thailand ist. Und in 3-4 Stunden schon wieder der Morgensonne entgegenblickt...).


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dein Mann? Im Netz gibt es keine Frauen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wer hat behauptet, es wäre eine Frau im Spiel? 

(Falls Du es wirklich noch nicht mitbekommen hast, dann schau Dir meinen Avatar genau an!)


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Der Thread ist der Hammer 

Bin auf den Thread nur drauf aufmerksam geworden weil ich die "reißerische Überschrift" gelesen habe und mir dachte "das wird richtig gut".

Aber was ich hier mit der Flat Earth Theorie etc. entdeckt habe hat meine Erwartungen um Längen übertroffen.

Das man bei bestimmten Themen durchaus "misstrauisch" ist, ist sehr gut und sollte zwingend beibehalten werden.
Viele Dinge kann man auch in Frage stellen.

Aber bitte erklärt mir einer unserer Flat Earth Spezialisten:

- warum meine Zulieferer aus CN mir Nachts ab 0 Uhr bis 10/11 Uhr E-Mails zusenden,
dann aber ab 12 Uhr nicht mehr erreichbar sind?
Oder warum meine Kollegen aus unserem Qualitätsbüro in CN schon um 13 Uhr zu Abend essen mit meinem Chef?!

- Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich über den Rand hinaus gehe?
Denn wenn die Erde eine Scheibe wäre, müsste diese doch irgendwo ein Ende haben oder nicht?
Oder hat sich noch kein Mensch das "Ende der Welt" angeschaut?

- Wo fließt das Wasser der Ozeane hin wenn es auf den Rand trifft?

- Woher kommen Meteoriten wenn die Sterne am Nachthimmel nur große Beleuchtungskörper sind die da von irgend jemandem angebracht wurden?

- Warum gab es früher Dinosaurier wenn doch eigentlich nur wir dazu in der Lage sein könnten, d
iese Beleuchtung am Nachthimmel anzubringen?
Oder waren das Außerirdische?

Das die Erde nicht die perfekte runde Kugel ist wie wir alle denken, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Aber eine Scheibe?.....wie soll das denn gehen?

Fragen über Fragen....

.....ich sage jetzt in China mal gute Nacht


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du hast den Thread nicht ganz gelesen oder?

Wurde hier schon alles mal angerissen, aber ich kann dich verstehen irgendwann beim Lesen schaltet sich das Hirn aus Selbstschutz ab. Sonst ist man so "erhellt" das den ganze Körper ein so grellen Leuchten umgibt, das von China bis nach Deutschland reichen würde. 

So wie ich Tilfred kenne, wird er sich aber trotzdem deiner annehmen.


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Zum Glück gibt es keine Erdkrümmung. Sonst könnte man das Leuchten hier nicht sehen.


----------



## amdahl (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Aber bitte erklärt mir einer unserer Flat Earth Spezialisten:
> [...]


Oh auf dich wartet ein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Für alle deine Fragen haben die Flacherdler tatsächlich Erklärungen parat. Recherchier das mal ein wenig auf Youtube, du wirst mit den Ohren schlackern.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread nicht ganz gelesen oder?
> 
> Wurde hier schon alles mal angerissen, aber ich kann dich verstehen irgendwann beim Lesen schaltet sich das Hirn aus Selbstschutz ab. Sonst ist man so "erhellt" das den ganze Körper ein so grellen Leuchten umgibt, das von China bis nach Deutschland reichen würde.
> 
> So wie ich Tilfred kenne, wird er sich aber trotzdem deiner annehmen.



Da ich erst seit gestern hier lese und bisher keine Zeit hatte die über 100 Forenseiten zu lesen,
nein meine Fragen wurden auf den Seiten welche ich überflogen habe noch nicht beantwortet 

Na zum Glück (Gott sei Dank absichtlich "umschifft", der scheint ja tot zu sein ), das erspart mir einen Haufen Zeit.

Mich interessiert das wirklich, auch wenn ich das ganze Thema etwas belächeln muss.
Aber wer weiß, vielleicht lerne ich ja noch etwas.

Es ist interessant zu sehen das es Menschen gibt, welche für uns alle "logische Dinge",
komplett hinterfragen und neue Theorien aufbauen.
Ich finde das aufregend uns bin schon auf die Argumentationen gespant.

Falls nix kommen sollte werde ich mir wohl doch mal die Zeit nehmen und die Seiten durchblättern. (heute nach Feierabend)
Weiß noch wer ab wann es mit der Flat Earth los ging ?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn die Erde flach ist und der Mond dann logischer Weise auch flach sein muss, wie sind dann die Apollo Astronauten dahin gekommen?
Oder gab es das Apollo Programm nie? 
Und ist Matt Damon immer noch aufm Mars?
Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ab Post #895, aber ich kann dir auch einen Link geben zum Selbststudium. 

Dort wirst du Tilfreds (das heißt übrigens "Der Zufriedene" ) Antworten finden: Die Erde ist eine Scheibe und keine Kugel!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie soll die Erde in einer Vierdimensionalen Welt eine Dreidimensionale Kugel sein?
Es ist genauso nochts weiter als eine vereinfachende mathematische Beschreibung,
 wie eine  weitere Reduktion auf zwei Dimensionen.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ab Post #895, aber ich kann dir auch einen Link geben zum Selbststudium.
> 
> Dort wirst du Tilfreds (das heißt übrigens "Der Zufriedene" ) Antworten finden: Die Erde ist eine Scheibe und keine Kugel!



Starke Seite. 
Gravitation gibt es nicht, Schwerkraft aber schon.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich hab sie doch schon mal gepostet, aber eine Antwort ob Tilfred seine "Erhellung" auch von diesem Autor erfuhr hat er mir ja nicht gegeben.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich hab sie doch schon mal gepostet, aber eine Antwort ob Tilfred seine "Erhellung" auch von diesem Autor erfuhr hat er mir ja nicht gegeben.



Wenn die Erde eine flache Scheibe ist und sich nicht dreht, wieso gibt es dann Winde?
Und wieso drehen Wirbelstürme auf der Nordhalbkugel anderes herum als auf der Südhalbkugel?
Ob die Flache Erde Fans dafür eine Erklärung haben?


----------



## aloha84 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

....das ist alles quatsch!
Es sollte ja mittlerweile allgemein bekannt sein, dass wir auf der Innenseite einer Hohlerde leben.
Ist alles schon bewiesen.....das hat mir google und youtube gesagt!!!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@Thresh

Das sind Banalitäten, aber es lassen sich da bestimmt auch Bibeltexte umdeuten, um diese Phänomene zu erklären. Du weißt ja nur wer die Bibel kennt kann die Welt erklären, das hat mir der Autor dort hinterlassen.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ab Post #895, aber ich kann dir auch einen Link geben zum Selbststudium.
> 
> Dort wirst du Tilfreds (das heißt übrigens "Der Zufriedene" ) Antworten finden: Die Erde ist eine Scheibe und keine Kugel!



Wenn ich also laut diesem Weltbild von Süd Amerika nach Australien fliegen will muss ich also komplett über Nordamerika drüber fliegen um dort anzukommen?

Und nicht wie hier beschrieben:
Entfernung Sudamerika → Australien - Luftlinie, Fahrstrecke, Mittelpunkt
Einfach nach Westen fliegen ?

Also irgendwie geht das alles nicht auf.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Doch doch... du bist halt nur noch nicht "erhellt" worden. [emoji38]


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Doch doch... du bist halt nur noch nicht "erhellt" worden. http://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji38.png



Ich sehe steigende Flugticketkosten auf uns zukommen wenn wir jetzt zig mal über Kontinente hinweg Fliegen müssen um "auf die andere Seite der Welt" zu gelangen 


Muss gleich mal schauen wie unsere Containerschiffe von CN nach Hamburg oder Holland fahren müssen.
Das wird sicherlich auch teurer als von Shanghai an Afrika vorbei, vorbei an Spanien und dann in NL oder DE zu landen......ach herjeh....wie bringe ich das der Geschäftsführung bei?


Edit: 

Ok hat sich erledigt, bleibt beim selben Schiffahrtsweg.

Nur die Flüge von Südamerika nach Australien werden laut der Karte echt teuer.....
https://wiki.tfes.org/images/4/43/Map.png

Gleich mal Lufthansaaktien einkaufen.......wenn die erfahren das das so nicht mehr weitergeht wie es seit Jahren läuft verdienen die sich nen Goldenen Ast mit den Flugtickets und ich als Aktionär dann auch


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn ich also laut diesem Weltbild von Süd Amerika nach Australien fliegen will muss ich also komplett über Nordamerika drüber fliegen um dort anzukommen?



Du kannst ja mal über das Eismeer fliegen. Würde mich mal interessieren, was dahinter ist.
Ein Haufen Schildkröten, die das Wasser zusammenhalten?


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Sollte man hierfür nicht langsam mal einen eigenen Sammelthread aufmachen?

-* Flat Earth Sammelthread -*

Das würde es "Neulingen" wie mir einfacher machen in das Thema einzusteigen und man würde keine Fragen stellen die nicht schon zig mal beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Naja laut Tilfred nicht... den das Flugzeug fliegt eine Gerade trotzdem es eigentlich eine Kurve fliegen müsste, um dort hinzukommen.

Tilfred gibt dir da eine genauere Erklärung warte einfach auf ihn.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mach doch einen auf oder frag einen Mod, ob er die Posts hier dahin verschieben kann.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Naja laut Tilfred nicht... den das Flugzeug fliegt eine Gerade trotzdem es eigentlich eine Kurve fliegen müsste, um dort hinzukommen.
> 
> Tilfred gibt dir da eine genauere Erklärung warte einfach auf ihn.



Das Flugzeug kann aber nicht mehr "einfach nach westen fliegen", denn dann würde es über den Tellerrand hinaus fliegen und die von Threshold´s erwähnten Schildkröten stören.

Es gibt nach der Karte keinen kürzeren Weg als Quer über Nordamerika hinweg zu fliegen.

Selbst wenn ich jetzt über den Rand fliege und auf der anderen Seite der Welt (was ist da eigentlich?) langfliege, hätte ich einen längeren Weg.

Ok ich warte mal ab.




Threshold schrieb:


> Mach doch einen auf oder frag einen Mod, ob er die Posts hier dahin verschieben kann.



Das würde ja voraussetzen, dass ich mich mit dem Thema auskenne.
Tue ich leider nicht.

Aber ich sehe das Problem, das viele Leute das Potential dieses Threads unterschätzen und ab den ersten par Seiten in denen es um das eigentliche Thema des Threads geht / einfach abschalten und dann diesen Inhalt verpassen.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Na ja, ich finde das mit der flachen Erde einfach Schwachsinn und da braucht es keinen Thread für um zu erkennen, dass es Schwachsinn ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Früher hätte ein Moderator ruyven_macaran auch schon längst reagiert, aber ich glaube er sitzt auch nur noch schmunzelnd davor und weiß nicht ob er lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ich finde das mit der flachen Erde einfach Schwachsinn und da braucht es keinen Thread für um zu erkennen, dass es Schwachsinn ist.



Du weißt das das alles was ich geschrieben habe sehr ironisch / sarkastisch gemeint ist? 

Klar weiß ich irgendwo das es nicht so ist.

Mich interessiert aber die Meinung bzw. der Standpunkt der Leute, welche diese Theorie vertreten.
Denn ich wüsste nicht wie ich die ganzen Fragen beantworten sollte welche ich gestellt habe,
außer mit einem saloppen:

"Die lügen euch alle an".

Eine andere Erklärung würde mir da jetzt nicht einfallen


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Du weißt das das alles was ich geschrieben habe sehr ironisch / sarkastisch gemeint ist?



Ich weiß, aber du kannst trotzdem einen Thread aufmachen. 
Du musst ja nichts erklären.
Du kannst einfach reinschreiben, dass du das gerne von hier getrennt haben willst und dich jahrelang gefragt hast, wieso die Mods den Thread hier noch nicht dicht gemacht haben. 

Und kritisch hinterfragen kann man ja alles in der Wissenschaft. Die Wissenschaft erklärt ja auch nie, dass etwas so ist und nicht anders sein kann.
Sie falsifiziert. Die erklärt., dass eine Theorie aktuell nicht falsch ist, da die Beobachtungen und Experimente zeigen. dass sie bis jetzt richtig ist.
Würde eine Beobachtung oder Experiment zeigen, dass eine Theorie falsch ist. würde sie sofort durch eine neue Theorie ersetzt werden.

Das ist ja auch das, was ich so interessant ist. Aktuell kann die Quantentheorie die Gravitation nicht erklären. Sie passt nicht ins Konzept.
Ergo muss da noch was im Argen liegen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Früher hätte ein Moderator ruyven_macaran auch schon längst reagiert, aber ich glaube er sitzt auch nur noch schmunzelnd davor und weiß nicht ob er lachen oder weinen soll.


Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man jahrelang als Mod in diesem Unterforum unterwegs ist.

Quasi die Bestätigung, dass ein Wirtschafts- und Politikressort eigentlich nichts in einem PC-Hardware-Forum verloren hat.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@shadie

Da brauchst du doch nur auf den Seiten schauen wo sich das "Volk" sammelt. Eine hab ich ja schon verlinkt... Fragen stellen kannst du da auch, aber die Fragen werden dort "geprüft" bevor sie dort in der Öffentlichkeit erscheinen. Die Chance ist also groß, das dort aussortiert wird... warum dürfte klar sein.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn die Erde eine flache Scheibe ist und sich nicht dreht, wieso gibt es dann Winde?
> Und wieso drehen Wirbelstürme auf der Nordhalbkugel anderes herum als auf der Südhalbkugel?
> Ob die Flache Erde Fans dafür eine Erklärung haben?



Klare Sache, der Wind muss sich in zwei Scheiben bewegen, eine Innenscheibe und eine Außenscheibe. 

Und die kommen...äähh...weil Gott immer so stark pustet!


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Klare Sache, der Wind muss sich in zwei Scheiben bewegen, eine Innenscheibe und eine Außenscheibe.
> 
> Und die kommen...äähh...weil Gott immer so stark pustet!



Also jetzt verwirrst du mich komplett....ich dachte der wäre tot?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kann sich jetzt aber schnell ändern. Die Kirche weiß vermutlich seit vielen Jahrhunderten,
> dass Gott tot ist. Belegt wurde es jetzt eindeutig. Da sind wir aber einer großen Verschwörung
> aufgesessen. Vermutlich wurden Beweise dazu im WTC 7 vernichtet.
> Existenzbeweis: Archaologen finden Knochen von Gott
> ...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ach verdammt, das hab ich ja noch gar nicht gelesen. Oh Gott! 

Gib mir ein paar Minuten, dann hab ich eine neue schräge Theorie 

Wind.....ähm...irgendwas mit Flugzeugen? Ganz viele Ventilatoren auf einer geheimen Insel im Pazifik, die uns allen verschwiegen wird? 

Finden wir es heraus:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Frage ist welcher Gott tot ist... hab da ein paar Namen im Ohr die eindeutig beweisen, daß es nicht nur einen geben kann. 

Warum sich diese Monotheismustheorie durchgesetzt hat, konnte sich mir bis heute nicht so richtig erschließen. Vielleicht ist es leichter, wenn man sich nur einem Gott erklärt. Immerhin muss man sich nicht merken was man wem schon mal gesagt hat... nicht das sich die Götter dann doch mal unterhalten und mich beim Lügen erwischen.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welcher Gott tot ist... hab da ein paar Namen im Ohr die eindeutig beweisen, daß es nicht nur einen geben kann.
> 
> Warum sich diese Monotheismustheorie durchgesetzt hat, konnte sich mir bis heute nicht so richtig erschließen. Vielleicht ist es leichter, wenn man sich nur einem Gott erklärt. Immerhin muss man sich nicht merken was man wem schon mal gesagt hat... nicht das sich die Götter dann doch mal unterhalten und mich beim Lügen erwischen.



Na der auf dem Foto in verlinktem Beitrag......ist doch klar !


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Auch ich als Flacherdler habe schon selbst erlebt daß es Zeitzonen tatsächlich gibt. Und wo bitte
leugne ich daß sich entweder die Sonne oder nach Kugelerdlern die Erde bewegt, ja sogar zwangsläufig
bewegen muß, da das auch mir auffällt. Tag-Nacht und so weiter.

Auf dieser verlinkten Seite steht auch einiges an "Wahrheit", nämlich das Offensichtliche, und auch genug
Spekulation. Ich kannte diese Seite noch nicht, der Verfasser ist auf jeden Fall sehr überzeugt. Und er hat
nicht überall recht. "Gott" zum Beispiel ist ein Drecksack und ändert sich nicht. Wenn der also im neuen 
Testament auf einmal etwas anderes macht als Menschen umzubringen, dann deshalb weil das zwei verschiedene
"Götter" (Außenweltler) sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und kritisch hinterfragen kann man ja alles in der Wissenschaft. Die Wissenschaft erklärt ja auch nie, dass etwas so ist und nicht anders sein kann.
> Sie falsifiziert. Die erklärt., dass eine Theorie aktuell nicht falsch ist, da die Beobachtungen und Experimente zeigen. dass sie bis jetzt richtig ist.
> Würde eine Beobachtung oder Experiment zeigen, dass eine Theorie falsch ist. würde sie sofort durch eine neue Theorie ersetzt werden.



Das ermöglicht jedem seine "Theorien" zu überdenken. Leider werden falsche Thesen, nicht sofort ersetzt sondern erst wenn sich zu viele
beschweren oder doch eher gar nicht. Und zumindest nicht weil Threshold das gerne so hätte. Das wäre ja so wie wenn morgens der Chef
zur Putzfrau kommt und frägt sie ob er alles richtig macht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Na denn, weils passt:

YouTube


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hier der Beweis für die flache Erde.

YouTube


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nur das Pterry wusste WAS er da schreibt und beschreibt in seinen Büchern... Fiktionen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Oh mein Gott, Gott!

Ich glaube eher, "Gott" ist ein ziemlicher Assi.
Wer bitte schafft sonst etlicher Kinder und lässt sie dann einfach im Stich?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch ich als Flacherdler habe schon selbst erlebt daß es Zeitzonen tatsächlich gibt. Und wo bitte
> leugne ich daß sich entweder die Sonne oder nach Kugelerdlern die Erde bewegt, ja sogar zwangsläufig
> bewegen muß, da das auch mir auffällt. Tag-Nacht und so weiter.



Ist also die Sonne auch flach und wie weit ist sie jetzt weg?
Und was ist dazwischen?



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ermöglicht jedem seine "Theorien" zu überdenken. Leider werden falsche Thesen, nicht sofort ersetzt sondern erst wenn sich zu viele
> beschweren oder doch eher gar nicht. Und zumindest nicht weil Threshold das gerne so hätte. Das wäre ja so wie wenn morgens der Chef
> zur Putzfrau kommt und frägt sie ob er alles richtig macht.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass man Experimente so aufbauen kann, dass sie reproduzierbar sind.
So kannst du mittels eines Lasers die genaue Entfernung zum Mond messen.

Und wieso sollten es Beschwerden geben?
Die Wissenschaft kontrolliert sich ja selbst. Eben weil man Experimente nutzt, die reproduzierbar sind.
Ebenso können Beobachtungen von allen gemacht werden. Wie Galilei mit der Beobachtung der Jupiter Monde zeigte.

Wenn jemand eine andere Theorie hat, muss er sie mit Experimenten und Beobachten belegen können, ansonsten wird das eben nichts.
Und scheitert die Theorie an einem Experiment oder einer Beobachtung, muss man die Theorie eben revidieren.


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Meine Fragen waren es wohl nicht wert beantwortet zu werden.....sehr schade.....sterbe ich wohl dumm....oder investiere die Zeit ins Lesen der 100 Forenseiten


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich frage mich ja. wieso sich in Schwerelosigkeit meist eine Kugelform bildet. 
Müsste es dann nicht auch alles flach sein?
Und wieso sind Regentropfen nicht auch flach?
Und wieso fließt das Eismeer nicht vom Rand der Erdscheibe ab?
Und wieso ist ein Regenbogen rund und nicht flach?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Auf dieser verlinkten Seite steht auch einiges an "Wahrheit", nämlich das Offensichtliche, und auch genug
> Spekulation. Ich kannte diese Seite noch nicht, der Verfasser ist auf jeden Fall sehr überzeugt. Und er hat
> nicht überall recht. "Gott" zum Beispiel ist ein Drecksack und ändert sich nicht. Wenn der also im neuen
> Testament auf einmal etwas anderes macht als Menschen umzubringen, dann deshalb weil das zwei verschiedene
> "Götter" (Außenweltler) sind.



Du kanntest sie nicht? Hast also meinen ersten Post mit dem Link nicht beachtet... na Danke für deine Ignoranz!

Der Verfasser hält sich an die Bibel und deutet sie auf seine Weise, daß ist keine Beweisführung, das ist blinder Glaube an ein von Menschen geschriebenes Buch. Jeden der nicht an seine Ausführungen glaubt (also die Bibel nicht als von Gott gegeben ansieht), ist halt in seiner Welt nicht wert an "Gottes Werk" teilzuhaben. Er bezeichnet selbst die katholische Kirche als "falsche Kirche" , aber das erst diese "falsche Kirche" die Sammlung an ehemals Briefen ( noch nicht mal alle) zu einem Buch (Neues Testament) zusammengefasst hat, ist noch der beste Hohn an seinen Auslegungen. 

Wieso sprichst du jetzt auf einmal von zwei Göttern? Hast du deinen Ausspruch von "Erhellung zu EINEM Gott" schon vergessen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welcher Gott tot ist... hab da ein paar Namen im Ohr die eindeutig beweisen, daß es nicht nur einen geben kann.
> 
> Warum sich diese Monotheismustheorie durchgesetzt hat, konnte sich mir bis heute nicht so richtig erschließen. Vielleicht ist es leichter, wenn man sich nur einem Gott erklärt. Immerhin muss man sich nicht merken was man wem schon mal gesagt hat... nicht das sich die Götter dann doch mal unterhalten und mich beim Lügen erwischen.



Gute Frage. Hat ja in der Antike auch mit mehreren Göttern geklappt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nicht nur in der Antike auch heute noch Hinduismus, Shintôismus etc.


----------



## doncamill (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Flacherdler?? Was soll das denn sein??
Doch bitte nicht das was ich gerade glaube!?

Gibt es ernsthaft Menschen die glauben das die Erde eine Scheibe ist??

OMG


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Flacherdler?? Was soll das denn sein??
> Doch bitte nicht das was ich gerade glaube!?
> 
> Gibt es ernsthaft Menschen die glauben das die Erde eine Scheibe ist??
> ...



Lies den Thread, werde ich intensiv heute oder diese Woche auch noch machen.
Hat hohen Unterhaltungsfaktor muss ich dir sagen!

Bei mir haben die letzten 7 Seiten schon gereicht um zu erahnen um was es genau geht


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Du weißt das das alles was ich geschrieben habe sehr ironisch / sarkastisch gemeint ist?



Und doch erwartest Du daß ich Dich ernst nehme... 

Immerhin gehe ich auf eine Deiner Fragen ein. Und ja es wird viel gelogen. Die Katholen dürfen das genauso wie die Israeliten,
weil wer nicht dazugehört darf angelogen werden. Und sogar diejenigen die noch nicht sehr weit aufgestiegen sind dürfen nicht
Alles wissen. Wenn die Putzfrau alles wüßte bräuchte Niemand einen Chef!

Und zum Meister des subjektiven Lesens

Mit Deiner Intelligenz solltest Du das können. Lesen. Ich unterstelle also nicht Unfähigkeit sondern Bosheit!


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Gibt es ernsthaft Menschen die glauben das die Erde eine Scheibe ist??
> 
> OMG



Nicht "glauben". Ich weiß daß die Erde keine Kugel ist. Das ist mathematisch nicht möglich. Und außer durch bearbeitete
Bilder und Filme nicht darstellbar. ISSO!


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Na, den mathematischen Beweis möchte ich mal sehen!


----------



## doncamill (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nicht "glauben". Ich weiß daß die Erde keine Kugel ist. Das ist mathematisch nicht möglich. Und außer durch bearbeitete
> Bilder und Filme nicht darstellbar. ISSO!



Ich such verzweifelt die Ironie.

Bitte sag mir das du nur trollen willst.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nicht "glauben". Ich weiß daß die Erde keine Kugel ist. Das ist mathematisch nicht möglich. Und außer durch bearbeitete
> Bilder und Filme nicht darstellbar. ISSO!



Dass die Mathematik keine Naturwissenschaft ist, ist dir aber bewusst, oder?


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und doch erwartest Du daß ich Dich ernst nehme...
> 
> Immerhin gehe ich auf eine Deiner Fragen ein. Und ja es wird viel gelogen. Die Katholen dürfen das genauso wie die Israeliten,
> weil wer nicht dazugehört darf angelogen werden. Und sogar diejenigen die noch nicht sehr weit aufgestiegen sind dürfen nicht
> ...



Einfach nur einen Satz aus vielen herauspicken und mich darauf zu reduzieren ist schon etwas unfair findest du nicht?

Wie du dir sicher denken kannst:
Nein ich glaube nicht daran das wir auf einer Scheibe leben,
dafür sprechen viel zu viele Dinge dagegen welche mir in meinem Alltag begegnen (wenn wir jetzt mal alles außen vor lassen, was "fremdgesteuert" sein könnte bzw. von außen beeinflusst sein könnte).

Ich interessiere mich jedoch durchaus für "andere Meinungen als die meine".
Was mich interessiert und nein das habe ich nicht ironisch gemeint,
sind die Beweggründe und Argumente welche "Flacherdler" haben,
um eben daran zu glauben woran Sie eben glauben.

Wenn ich aber durch diesen einen Satz bei dir "unten durch bin", dann ist das ok und ich werde mir meine Antworten auf meine restlichen Fragen selbst suchen.
Das ist kein Problem, kostet nur einfach mehr Zeit als bei einem Austausch direkt mit dir oder einem anderen Vertreter dieser Weltanschauung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Gibt es ernsthaft Menschen die glauben das die Erde eine Scheibe ist??


Glaubst Du, dass die Erde in einem 13 Dimensionalen Weltall eine Kugel ist? Wir haben ziemlich viele Annahmen ngetroffen, damit unser Weltbild hinkommt. Annahmen, die experimentell nicht überprüft wurden oder mit bisheriger Technik überprüfbar sind. Nur als Auszug diese kurze Text:
_
"...Doch in den letzten zwei Jahren haben einige Theoretiker einen radikal  neuen Ansatz vorgeschlagen, bei dem Raumzeit, Gravitation und  Planck-Skala selbst modifiziert werden. Die Grundidee ist, dass die  extremen Werte der Planck-Skala – die akzeptiert werden, seit der  deutsche Physiker Max Planck (1858–1947) sie vor einem Jahrhundert  eingeführt hat – auf einer ungeprüften Annahme über die Schwerkraft bei  kleinen Entfernungen beruhen.   

Newtons Gravitationsgesetz  besagt, dass die Kraft zwischen zwei Massen umgekehrt proportional zum  Quadrat ihres Abstands ist; es funktioniert hervorragend über  makroskopische Distanzen und erklärt die Umlaufbahn der Erde um die  Sonne, die Bahn des Mondes um die Erde und so weiter. Doch weil die  Schwerkraft so schwach ist, wurde das Gesetz experimentell nur bis zu  Abständen von rund einem Millimeter überprüft – und immerhin müssen wir  über 32 Größenordnungen extrapolieren, um zu schließen, dass die  Schwerkraft erst bei einem Planck-Maßstab von 10E-35 Meter stark wird.      _Theoretische Physik: Die unsichtbaren Dimensionen des Universums - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Es ist wie gesagt mathematisch völlig egal, ob wir die Erde flach machen und dafür bestimmte Naturkonstanten "krümmen", oder ob wie Naturkonstanten als solche Konstant lassen, wie z.B. das planksche Wirkungsquantum,  und die Erde krümmen. Mit beiden Modellen lassen sich stimmige Vorhersagen zum Verhalten treffen. 
...


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> dafür sprechen viel zu viele Dinge dagegen welche mir in meinem Alltag begegnen



Die wären? Wenn Du aber tatsächlich eine Rakete hast komm vorbei!


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

In dem für uns wahrnehmbaren Universum ist die Erde eine Kugel. Das reicht mir. Wenn ich nur entsprechend der sprichwörtlichen zwei-dimensionalen Wanze auf einer gekrümmten Fläche leben würde und nichts davon mitbekommen würde,  dass die Welt mehr als 2 Dimensionen hat, dann wäre das am Ende des Tages *für mich* auch irrelevant. Meine Welt wäre dann eben 2-Dimensional, mit allen Konsequenzen. Ich muss mich mit dem Universum auseinandersetzen, das für mich erschließbar ist.

Und in diesem, für mich als Mensch relevanten, 3-dimensionalen Universum gilt eben ein tatsächlich weitestgehend Euklidisches Weltbild. Ich stelle die Theorien von Einstein, Planck & Co. nicht in Frage, aber sie sind für mein Leben einfach nicht direkt relevant (indirekt natürlich schon, weil ohne die Erkenntnisse noch nicht mal ein Computer funktionieren würde). 

Und für Tilfred existiert offenbar ein anderes, eher zwei-dimensional geprägtes  Weltbild, das natürlich vor Inkonsistenzen und Widersprüchen nur so strozt. Ich finde das ausgesprochen faszinierend.

@Tilfred: Krieg ich Deinen mathematischen Beweis zu sehen?


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Die wären? Wenn Du aber tatsächlich eine Rakete hast komm vorbei!



Darf ich dir jetzt auch Bosheit unterstellen weil du meine Postings nicht gelesen hast?


----------



## doncamill (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was ist denn dann bitte mit der ISS oder Satelliten?

Alles nur wilder Zauber??

Bin gerade irgendwie schockiert über soviel Ignoranz.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Ich such verzweifelt die Ironie.
> 
> Bitte sag mir das du nur trollen willst.


Habe ich auch lange verzweifelt gesucht, aber mehr und mehr bekomme ich da den Eindruck, dass er das schon ernst mein.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben ziemlich viele Annahmen ngetroffen, damit unser Weltbild hinkommt. Annahmen, die experimentell nicht überprüft wurden oder mit bisheriger Technik überprüfbar sind...



Und trotzdem wird hier diskutiert und fröhlich beleidigt wie wenn alles längst in Stein gehauen wäre!

In der Astronomie wird viel hanebüchenster Unsinn noch toleriert weil noch Niemand sich etwas Blöderes hat 
einfallen lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> In der Astronomie wird viel hanebüchenster Unsinn noch toleriert weil noch Niemand sich etwas Blöderes hat
> einfallen lassen.


Und du weißt es besser?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und du weißt es besser?


Naja, 97% der Materie und oder Energie sind unbekannt. 
_
"Zwar scheint der Kosmos voll von strahlenden Sternen und  leuchtenden Gaswolken zu sein. 
Doch der Eindruck trügt: Tatsächlich  besteht das Universum zu fast 27 Prozent aus anziehender 
Dunkler Materie  und zu rund siebzig Prozent aus abstoßender Dunkler Energie. 

Was sich  dahinter verbirgt, ist bislang noch vollkommen unklar."_
Welt der Physik: Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie

Das lässt darum durchaus etwas Spielraum für Spekulationen, wenn wir nur 3% von dem, 
was vermutlich vorhanden ist, beschreiben können. Vermutlich gab es eine Explosion dunkler 
Energie im WTC 7. Wenn Dich das Thema interessiert, such einfach mal mit dem Begriff WIMP
(Weakly Interacting Massive Particles)

Als grober Einstieg mag Wikipedia helfen, wenn man das Thema gar nicht kennt:
WIMP – Wikipedia

...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und du weißt es besser?



Ne, er hat sich ja keinen noch schlimmeren Blödsinn einfallen lassen


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, 97% der Materie und oder Energie sind unbekannt.



Aber offenbar ist sie vorhanden, denn mit der leuchtenden Materie lassen sich die Bewegungen der Galaxien nicht erklären.
Und wir gehen ja davon aus, dass die Gravitation immer und überall im Universum anziehend ist und genauso wirkt, wie in unserem Sonnensystem.
Andererseits -- wenn man das Zentrum unserer Galaxie beobachtet, erkennt man, dass sich die Sterne in der Tat so bewegen wie man es erwarten würde.
Und bei der Entdeckung bzw. Vermessung der Gravitationswellen wurde die Relativitätstheorie sogar noch besser bestätigt als zuvor berechnet.

Das Dilemma ist eben, dass du bei neuen Entdeckungen immer neue Fragen mit auftauchen.
Man könnte ja fragen, wieso die Planck Länge so klein ist, wie sie ist, da das kleinste Elementarteilchen ja um ein vielfaches größer ist.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Tja, das Problem ist halt, dass sich Quantentheorie und Realtivitätstheorie - bis jetzt - nicht vereinigen lassen. Beides auf ihre Weise bisher gültig, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Größenordnung.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem ist halt, dass sich Quantentheorie und Realtivitätstheorie - bis jetzt - nicht vereinigen lassen. Beides auf ihre Weise bisher gültig, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Größenordnung.



richtig. Die Quantentheorie braucht ein Austauschteilchen für die Kraft.
Man hat sie ja auch für die drei Kräfte entdeckt.
Nur die Gravitation weigert sich da, das Graviton Preis zu geben, da es eben nicht notwendig ist, wenn die Gravitation eine Eigenschaft der Raumzeit ist.
Und eben dass sie so unfassbar viel schwächer ist als die anderen Kräfte.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und zum Meister des subjektiven Lesens
> 
> Mit Deiner Intelligenz solltest Du das können. Lesen. Ich unterstelle also nicht Unfähigkeit sondern Bosheit!



Wen meinst du? Ist eine direkte Ansprache desjenigen jetzt schon nicht mehr möglich? Was ist passiert... gibst du auf? Hast du keine Lust mehr dich mit jemandem zu unterhalten, der einfach nicht auf deiner Seite zu ziehen ist? 

Bosheit liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters... war Sokrates böse, als er seine Diskussionspartner ständig widersprach, reizte, oder ihnen andere Perspektiven aufzeigte? War Judas der böse als er Jesus verriet? 

Ich sehe du folgst ganz treu deinem Herrn... du bist ein "wahrer Christ" und lässt die Sache nicht eskalieren. Eine Angst vor einem längeren Bann könnte natürlich auch die Möglichkeit sein, wer weiß das schon, denn es gibt immer zwei Sichtweisen. 

Eine andere "Sichtweise" könnte als "wahrer Christ" auch sein ihm zu vergeben für seine bösen Taten ..


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Beides auf ihre Weise bisher gültig, aber nur bis zu einer gewissen Größenordnung.



Du meinst bis die Menge derer die Fragen stellen unüberschaubar wird?

@Threshold

Wenn Du dich jetzt neben Deinem Laser fotografierst , aber bitte mit dem weisen Kleidchen und den Stiefelchen (lechz)
dann komm ich sofort zu Dir. Versprochen. Ich klau sogar ne Karre!

@shadie

Ja so dreist bin ich jetzt mal! (Ich wüßte gerne das und das- das ist natürlich Ironie...) 

Du weißt schon daß auch ich alles was Du schreibst lesen kann. Und im Gegensatz zu Anderen hier
versteh ich auch das Meiste.

@doncamill 

Da wo ich herkomme ist der Horizont, vor allem am Wasser gut sichtbar, nie gekrümmt. Das wäre das 
Alleinstellungsmerkmal einer Kugel. Egal wie groß der Radius ist, die Oberfläche ist gekrümmt.
Geometrisch mathematische Definition. Und da kann ich und jeder andere seinen Augen trauen die können
das sehr gut feststellen. Erscheint nicht krumm= gerade. Egal was der ungepflegte Albert sagt!


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wen meinst du? Ist eine direkte Ansprache desjenigen jetzt schon nicht mehr möglich? Was ist passiert... gibst du auf? Hast du keine Lust mehr dich mit jemandem zu unterhalten, der einfach nicht auf deiner Seite zu ziehen ist?



Du bist schon auf meiner Seite. Du willst es nur nicht sehen. Ich hoffe und wünsche auch Dir nicht daß etwas Schlimmes auf uns zu kommt.
Aber wenn, haben Du und ich keine Rakete um hier weg zu kommen. Ich nehme an auch Du hast keine größere Jacht. Sonst wäre ich mehr
um Deine Freundschaft bemüht.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Du meinst bis die Menge derer die Fragen stellen unüberschaubar wird?


Beide Theorien wurden bis jetzt nie widerlegt.
Sie beide funktionieren bis zu einer gewissen Größenordnung (bzw. Kleinstordnung). Ohne die RT kannst du keine Satelliten in den Orbit schießen, ohne die QT lässt sich der Tunneleffekt nicht erklären und ohne diesen nicht, warum die Sonne so heiß ist.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dafür kennst du natürlich die ultimative Lösung, die du jetzt hier und sofort mathematisch nachvollziehbar darzustellen vermagst... oder?


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ohne Tunneleffekt würde es in der Sonne nicht mal zur Kernfusion kommen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du hast genug "Freunde" Tilfred... da bedarf es meiner nicht. Aber eins kann dir gewiss sein... ich würde selbst dich in meiner "Arche" aufnehmen wenn es soweit kommt und ich dich dadurch retten könnte. Bin ich nicht "christlich" zu dir ...


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Da frage ich mich ja, wie der Noah verhindert hat. damit die zwei Löwen die zwei Zebras nicht wegfuttern.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ohne die RT kannst du keine Satelliten in den Orbit schießen,



Und vielleicht kreisen deswegen nicht so viele um uns herum? Nämlich gar Keiner. Nicht Einer. 

Und nur zu Deinem Verständnis

Für mich als Flacherdler gibt es in diesem Sinne keinen Orbit. Ergo keine Satelliten. 

Aber Tunnel gibt's. Da bin ich schon durchgefahren. Der Effekt war drinnen war es dunkler als draußen.
Zumindest am hellen Tag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn einen der Zuschauer das Thema interessiert, kann man hier einen ganz groben schnellen Überblick bekommen. Sind Fünf Seiten einfach verständlicher Text:
scinexx | Die großen Vier: Den Grundkräften der Physik auf der Spur
scinexx | Die Macht der "Viererbande": Kräfte und Grundkräfte
scinexx | Im Reich der Bosonen: Jeder Kraft sein Teilchen - theoretisch
scinexx | Problemfall Gravitation: Warum die Schwerkraft nicht ins Schema passt
scinexx | Wo Einstein scheiterte: Die Suche nach der Einheitlichen Feldtheorie
http://www.scinexx.de/dossier-detail-827-8.html
...


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Bin ich nicht "christlich" zu dir ...



Menschlich!

Der "Christus" heißt der Gesalbte/Messias und ist ein römisches Schimpfwort. Für "Jesus" weil er
eben nicht der Erlöser/König der Juden war (INRI you know?). Und danach als er weg war für seine
Follower. 

Und meinst Du nicht wenn dieser "Jesus" ein Freund der "Christen" wäre, sie hätten ihn schon lange 
abgehängt?

Mach Dir nichts draus, Du bist derer Freund auch nicht. Dein Kreuz ist nämlich auch schon geschnitzt.


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und vielleicht kreisen deswegen nicht so viele um uns herum? Nämlich gar Keiner. Nicht Einer.



Hmm -- man kann Satelliten sehen, ebenso wie die Raumstation.
Wie erklärst du dir das?


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und vielleicht kreisen deswegen nicht so viele um uns herum? Nämlich gar Keiner. Nicht Einer.


Was sind dann das für blinkende Dinger, die ich hin und wieder mal bei klarem Nachthimmel sehen kann?
Erzähl' mir bitte keinen Mist darüber, was im Orbit rumschwebt und was nicht.

Ich hatte früher mal ein Teleskop (leider kaputt gegangen), ich konnte damit den Mond und auch die Sonne relativ nah beobachten und habe mal durch Zufall auch einen Satelliten vor's Rohr bekommen.

Ja, ich hab sowas selber gesehen.
(dass selbige auch zur Übertragung von Fernseh- und Radioinhalten dienen wird dir ja als Beweis für deren Existenz wohl nicht reichen).



Tilfred schrieb:


> Aber Tunnel gibt's. Da bin ich schon durchgefahren. Der Effekt war drinnen war es dunkler als draußen.
> Zumindest am hellen Tag.


Ich glaube langsam, du bist genauso schlau wie der Gaul auf deinem Profilbild.
Tunneleffekt – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn einen der Zuschauer das Thema interessiert, kann man hier einen  ganz groben schnellen Überblick bekommen. Sind Fünf Seiten einfach  verständlicher Text:
scinexx | Die großen Vier: Den Grundkräften der Physik auf der Spur
scinexx | Die Macht der "Viererbande": Kräfte und Grundkräfte
scinexx | Im Reich der Bosonen: Jeder Kraft sein Teilchen - theoretisch
scinexx | Problemfall Gravitation: Warum die Schwerkraft nicht ins Schema passt
scinexx | Wo Einstein scheiterte: Die Suche nach der Einheitlichen Feldtheorie
http://www.scinexx.de/dossier-detail-827-8.html
...



Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- man kann Satelliten sehen, ebenso wie die Raumstation.
> Wie erklärst du dir das?


So (siehe Video im Ersatzversuch) , Geschwindigkeit erzeugt negative Gravitation, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit schwebt man. Da die Schwerkraft der Erdscheibe inhomogen ist, bewegt man sich auf Kreisbahnen wie Kegelschnitte über der Scheibe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckWFjCqIzFQ


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Tilfred, wie funktioniert denn Deiner Meinung nach GPX? Also Navi-Geräte? Oder existieren die auch nur in unserer Einbildung?


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Tilfred, wie funktioniert denn Deiner Meinung nach GPX? Also Navi-Geräte? Oder existieren die auch nur in unserer Einbildung?



Es gibt genug erdstationäre Antennen. Und Seekabel werden immer noch verlegt.
Trotzdem wird angeblich fast jede Woche eine Rakete hoch geschossen. Und keinen Start bekomme ich mit.
Steht dann in der Zeitung und die kriegen das von Reuters. Da müssen gar nicht so viele lügen.

Allerdings muß ja in meinen Weltbild die Sonne, Mond und die Sterne irgendwo dran befestigt sein. Vielleicht wird da 
auch einiges rumhängen. Und ab und an fällt auch mal was herunter. Habe ich schon Nachts gut gesehen. Ne alte kaputte
Lampe/Sternchen.


----------



## Grestorn (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Allerdings muß ja in meinen Weltbild die Sonne, Mond und die Sterne irgendwo dran befestigt sein. Vielleicht wird da
> auch einiges rumhängen. Und ab und an fällt auch mal was herunter. Habe ich schon Nachts gut gesehen. Ne alte kaputte
> Lampe/Sternchen.



Na, ich wusste ja die ganze Zeit, dass Du das nicht ernst meinst, und uns veräppelst. Ich muss schon sagen, Du machst Deine Sache recht gut. Respekt!


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> und habe mal durch Zufall auch einen Satelliten vor's Rohr bekommen.



Nun dann hast Du einiges falsch gemacht. Satelliten müßtest Du immer finden da Du die Routen ja im Web checken
kannst.

Da wird der gute Boneco aber traurig sein. Er meint er wäre schlauer als ich. Pferde und größerer Kopf und so.
Ich laß ihn dann in dem Glauben.


----------



## keinnick (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ne alte kaputte Lampe/Sternchen.



Ja, die Lampen, die oben befestigt sind, können durchaus kaputtgehen. Habe ich im TV gesehen und so wird es auch sein. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jmo8_s9cxuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn es Niemanden betrifft was ich sage dann ist es auch gut. 

Aber wenn ich etwas weiß oder meine zu wissen und behalte das für mich dann bin ich nicht besser als die ganzen
Geschäftemacher, die ich nicht leiden kann. Also sag ichs, bei mir kostet es nur Nerven und kein Geld, ich entscheide  
nicht was Jemand anderes damit macht.

Und he, ich bin adipös und habe eine Brille. Also habe ich mich an Spott gewöhnt. Also immer drauf. Habe ja auch schon ausgeteilt!


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nun dann hast Du einiges falsch gemacht. Satelliten müßtest Du immer finden da Du die Routen ja im Web checken
> kannst.


Keine Ahnung, was du mir jetzt damit sagen willst, aber Zufall heißt, ich habe nicht danach gesucht.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Da wird der gute Boneco aber traurig sein. Er meint er wäre schlauer als ich. Pferde und größerer Kopf und so.
> Ich laß ihn dann in dem Glauben.


Bis du mir das Gegenteil beweißt, glaub ich das, ja.


Tilfred schrieb:


> Und he, ich bin adipös und habe eine Brille. Also habe ich mich an Spott gewöhnt. Also immer drauf. Habe ja auch schon ausgeteilt!


Das kann auch in beide Richtungen gehen. Aus Spott erwächst Spott, hast du dich mal gefragt, woher das kommt?


----------



## Tilfred (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was du mir jetzt damit sagen willst, aber Zufall heißt, ich habe nicht danach gesucht.



Keine Ahnung was Du meinst gesehen zu haben, wenn Du nicht lügst, aber dann könntest Du das prüfen. Und das könntest 
Du gleich noch machen. 

Für Dich reichts auch noch. Mit Dir streite ich mich ja auch. Wüßtest Du mehr wärst Du auf meiner Seite.

Und nein. Das ist der pure Neid.


----------



## Two-Face (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Neid, auf was?


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> @shadie
> 
> Ja so dreist bin ich jetzt mal! (Ich wüßte gerne das und das- das ist natürlich Ironie...)
> 
> ...






Wenn du das so interpretierst.......es war eigentlich eher darauf bezogen, dass ich dazu keinen Sammelthread eröffnen werde
und das ich aktuell noch nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie man an solch ein Weltbild glauben kann.

Dafür gibt es für mich zu viele Fragen die ich mir nicht beantworten kann.
Daher halte ich an meinem Weltbild fest.

Sorry wenn ich dich damit gekränkt haben sollte und nein das meine ich nicht ironisch sondern ganz aufrichtig.
War nicht meine Absicht und sollte nicht boshaft rüber kommen.
Lese ab sofort nur noch still mit. 

Euch noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Menschlich!



Danke für das Kompliment! 



> Dein Kreuz ist nämlich auch schon geschnitzt.



Ich weiß, so wie deines und der anderen Menschen... das Leben von allen Lebewesen ist endlich! Nur wann genau weiß niemand, bisher hat auch jeder der irgendwann mal einen Weltuntergang zeitlich bestimmt hat mächtig daneben gelegen und so wirds auch in der Zukunft laufen. 

Das sagt mir meine Lebenserfahrung dafür brauche ich keine Relegionen. Die Zeiten in denen Relegionen die Massen mit einem Schreckensszenario verängstigen können sind vorbei... Dank dem Fliegenden Spaghettimonster!


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich weiß, so wie deines und der anderen Menschen... das Leben von allen Lebewesen ist endlich!



Genau. Und genau das ist mir nicht egal. Weil ich gerne sehr viel länger leben würde. Und genau diese Möglichkeit besteht.
Das ist das was nicht rauskommen soll. Höchstentwickelte Technik die genetische Mängel ausmerzen kann.

Und das ganze für Alle und für lau. 

Das kann auch niemand aufhalten. Das passiert sowieso. Das war der Deal damals. Das Opfer am Kreuz für uns. Ein "Gott"
opfert sich nicht für seinen "Vater" (Avatar- ist er nämlich selbst) sondern damit wir weiterleben können. 

Wir hätten einfach warten müssen. Kein Stress, keine unnötigen Arbeiten, kein Gebuckel für irgendwelche Obrigkeiten.

Deswegen gibt's immer wieder Fronten gegeneinander. Damit wir da nicht drauf kommen. 

Und sieh uns an noch nicht einmal hier geht's gesittet zu. Genau da wo wir schwach sind werden wir manipuliert. Da nehme 
ich mich nicht aus. 

Also mach so weiter wie bisher, der Weg steht schon lange fest. Immer locker und friedlich bleiben! Auch wenn es schwer fällt!


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das kann auch niemand aufhalten. Das passiert sowieso. Das war der Deal damals. Das Opfer am Kreuz für uns. Ein "Gott"
> opfert sich nicht für seinen "Vater" sondern damit wir weiterleben können.


Du warst dabei? Hast du das gesehen? Nö.

Woher willst du wissen, ob das passiert ist, wenn du doch alles abstreitest, was du nicht selber gesehen hast?
Dass du dir in deiner Argumentationsweise laufend selber widersprichst merkst du gar nicht? 

Und nochmal was zum Knabbern: Welcher "Vater" erschafft eine ganze Welt mit zahllosen Spezies und lässt die dann einfach im Stich? 
Warum haben Männer Brustwarzen? Die Evolution kann das erklären, die Bibel nicht.

Ein Grund, warum die meisten Anthropologen und Paläontologen schwere Atheisten sind.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Höchstentwickelte Technik die genetische Mängel ausmerzen kann.



Hilf mir noch mal aus wo steht das in der Bibel? 

Ansonsten scheint mir das etwas sehr wissenschaftliches zu sein, dieses Genetisch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Also mach so weiter wie bisher, der Weg steht schon lange fest. Immer locker und friedlich bleiben! Auch wenn es schwer fällt!



Ja das mache ich auch, selbst wenn es Menschen gibt die meine Ironie und meinen Sarkasmus nicht verstehen (wollen/können) so bin ich und so bleibe ich. Dein/e "Gott/Götter" hat/haben mich so geschaff(t)/en, um das mal so ironisch zu sagen als bekennender Atheist. 

Harmagedon kommt... ganz bestimmt, wenn wir Glück haben erst in ca. 4,5 Mrd. Jahren, aber danach wird es mit Sicherheit kein tausendjähriges Friedensreich geben.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum haben Männer Brustwarzen? Die Evolution kann das erklären, die Bibel nicht.



Na ja., sowas kann die Bibel auch nicht erklären, da man damals, als Männer -- und es waren ja ausschließlich Männer, denn deswegen kommt die Frau in dem Buch auch so schlecht weg  -- das Buch geschrieben haben, sowas schlicht noch keiner wusste. Woher auch?
Genauso wenig wusste man damals, wieso es einen Regenbogen gibt -- und wieso der rund ist. 



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Harmagedon kommt... ganz bestimmt, wenn wir Glück haben erst in ca. 4,5 Mrd. Jahren, aber danach wird es mit Sicherheit kein tausendjähriges Friedensreich geben.



Das geht schneller. Vermutlich wird die Erde schon in 500 Millionen Jahren nicht mehr bewohnbar sein, da die Strahlungsleistung der Sonne stetig ansteigt.
Die einzige Möglichkeit für die Menschheit zu überleben wäre dann, den Planeten zu verlassen -- und sich ein letztes Mal die schöne, runde, blaue Kugel anzuschauen. 
Vermutlich wird sie dann aber schon nicht mehr blau sein.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ja ich gehe auch davon aus, das es früher mit der Menschheit zu Ende geht... der nächste Meteorit oder Supervulkanausbruch wird es schon schaffen.. Das aber vier Reiter unser Ende sind, ist doch mehr Aberglaube eines gewissen Johannes.


----------



## doncamill (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> @doncamill
> 
> Da wo ich herkomme ist der Horizont, vor allem am Wasser gut sichtbar, nie gekrümmt. Das wäre das
> Alleinstellungsmerkmal einer Kugel. Egal wie groß der Radius ist, die Oberfläche ist gekrümmt.
> ...




Nicht dein Ernst!!!

Bei soviel Intelligenz bekommt man schon fast Gänsehaut.

Und was ist denn nun mit der ISS und all den Satelliten, Astronauten, Nasa, ESA etc.? Alles Fake oder?

Echt unglaublich!


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Man müsste ihn schon selbst mit einer Rakete nach oben befördern, damit er es glaubt. Er ist ja auch extra zum Eiffelturm gelatscht, um zu gucken, ob es den wirklich gibt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Dann sieht er eine Kugel... müsste es seiner Glaubensgemeinschaft eigentlich erzählen... aber ob er es dann auch macht ist eine andere Geschichte. 

Das "erfinden" von Relegionen ist ein Gemisch von Unkenntmiss, der Wunsch an das Übernatürliche und das mit dem Tod des Menschen sein Ich (Seele) nicht vergeht. Im Prinzip eine Antwort auf den Sinn seines Lebens zu finden.

Das hier Relegion bei Tilfred eine große Rolle spielt kann und wird er auch nicht leugnen.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja., sowas kann die Bibel auch nicht erklären, da man damals, als Männer -- und es waren ja ausschließlich Männer



Nein es waren keine "Männer". "Adam" heißt der erste Mensch und nicht der erste Mann. Adam/die Adams war/en zumindest am Anfang
Hermaphrodit/en. Deswegen die Brustwarzen.

Es gab damals keinen Regen, ergo keinen Regenbogen in dem Sinne. Den gibt es auch ohne Regen. Und die Menschen wußten sehr
wohl was das ist, das wurde gelehrt.

500 Millionen egal in welche Richtung hören sich für mich immer wie "es war einmal" an solange ich sie nicht auf dem Konto vor dem 
Komma habe.

Aber Waschmittel wäscht ja auch weißer als weiß!


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Man müsste ihn schon selbst mit einer Rakete nach oben befördern, damit er es glaubt. Er ist ja auch extra zum Eiffelturm gelatscht, um zu gucken, ob es den wirklich gibt.



Ob er so aussieht wie auf den Bildern. Immerhin ist das tolle Ingenieurskunst. Und nein dann müßte ich nicht mehr "glauben" dann wüßte ich.
Wann war denn Deine letzte Apollo Mission?


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich war noch nie auf einer Apollo-Mission. Ich wüsste auch nicht wozu. Leben auf der Erde funktioniert nicht, ohne gewisse Dinge zu glauben. Du kannst nicht alles selbst überprüfen, oder? 

Prüfst Du ständig das Leitungswasser, bevor Du es zu Dir nimmst, die Lebensmittel, die Du einkaufst (könnte beides vergiftet und mit Drogen versetzt sein) oder auch das Haus in dem Du gerade sitzt (Decke könnte einstürzen, Wände können einfallen usw.)?

Was ich damit sagen will: Auch Du bist ständig von Dingen umgeben, die Du selbst gar nicht prüfen kannst und als gegeben hinnehmen musst. Und sicherlich tust Du das auch ohne zu meckern, denn ansonsten wärst Du gar nicht überlebensfähig.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie auf einer Apollo-Mission. Ich wüsste auch nicht wozu. Leben auf der Erde funktioniert nicht, ohne gewisse Dinge zu glauben. Du kannst nicht alles selbst überprüfen, oder?
> 
> Prüfst Du ständig das Leitungswasser, bevor Du es zu Dir nimmst, die Lebensmittel, die Du einkaufst (könnte beides vergiftet und mit Drogen versetzt sein) oder auch das Haus in dem Du gerade sitzt (Decke könnte einstürzen, Wände können einfallen usw.)?



Beiläufig und gegebenenfalls sicher. So wie nach rechts und links schauen. Alles andere wäre nicht sehr gescheit!  Meine Religion (lateinisch relegere ‚bedenken‘, ‚achtgeben') 
meint das wäre besser. 9/11 zeigt übrigens deutlich wie weit Unachtsamkeit gehen kann. Noch nicht einmal Abfangjäger einsatzbereit.

Und die Katholen empfehlen das auch in ihrem Buch! 1. Thessalonicher - Kapitel 5 Vers 21


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will: Auch Du bist ständig von Dingen umgeben, die Du selbst gar nicht prüfen kannst und als gegeben hinnehmen musst. Und sicherlich tust Du das auch ohne zu meckern, denn ansonsten wärst Du gar nicht überlebensfähig.



Tut mir leid daß ich widerspreche. Ich überlebe weil ich prüfe und ja zumindest theoretisch sollte ich das bei Allem tun.
Nur bei Fabelwesen wie einem "Tyrannosaurus Rex" und 65 Millionen Jahren oder "schwarzen Löchern" hört es bei mir 
auf. Das ist Unsinn und übersteigt meine Kapazitäten.

Auch weniger DSDS und Tagesschau hilft da ungemein! Dann hast auch Du "Zeit" zu prüfen!


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur bei Fabelwesen wie einem "Tyrannosaurus Rex" und 65 Millionen Jahren oder "schwarzen Löchern" hört es bei mir
> auf. Das ist Unsinn und übersteigt meine Kapazitäten.


Begründ....

ach, warum tu' ich mir sowas an.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch weniger DSDS und Tagesschau hilft da ungemein! Dann hast auch Du "Zeit" zu prüfen!



Mir geht es nicht um Zeit, sondern darum, dass ich gewisse Dinge einfach nicht prüfen kann und mich darauf verlassen muss, was andere sagen. Ich verlasse mich z. B. darauf, dass der Schornsteinfeger sagt, mein Kamin ist ok und ich werde nicht an einer Kohlenmonoxidvergiftung sterben. Oder darauf, dass das Steuergerät meines Autos sagt, die Bremsanlage ist ok und ich fliege nicht in der nächsten Kurve in den Graben.


----------



## doncamill (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Tut mir leid daß ich widerspreche. Ich überlebe weil ich prüfe und ja zumindest theoretisch sollte ich das bei Allem tun.
> Nur bei Fabelwesen wie einem "Tyrannosaurus Rex" und 65 Millionen Jahren oder "schwarzen Löchern" hört es bei mir
> auf. Das ist Unsinn und übersteigt meine Kapazitäten.
> 
> Auch weniger DSDS und Tagesschau hilft da ungemein! Dann hast auch Du "Zeit" zu prüfen!



Ach, die Dinosaurier hat es auch nie gegeben? 

Das passiert wohl mit Menschen die zuviel Youtube-Bildung erlebt haben.

Vielleicht magst du ja doch noch meine Frage beantworten was denn nun mit der ISS, NASA,ESA und all den Astronauten sein soll wenn die Erde ja eine Scheibe ohne Orbit ist ?


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Weil auch du ständig Input brauchst. 

Grob nach dem um 1800 die Kirche ihre Macht verloren hatte (Napoleon Bonaparte) explodierten die
"Wissenschaften". Alternative "Religionen" kamen auf weil diese Menschen damals erstmals die Möglichkeit
hatten die "Bibel" oder überhaupt alles Gedruckte und Geschriebene zu lesen.

Darwin und andere Gauner erschließen neue Wege um das entstehende Vakuum durch Verlust der ständigen 
sonntäglichen Gehirnwäsche (im Halbdunkel unter Drogeneinfluß dummes Zeug zum Teil in fremden Sprachen
anzuhören) wieder zu füllen.

Also beginnen sie zu graben. Und nachdem dann alle "Museen" eine Kuh und einen Adler hatten und die Keiner
mehr wollte erfand ein gewitzter Gräber und Präparator namens Edward Drinker Cope, indem er einen größeren
Wal nahm und die Gliedmaßen vertauschte und den Kopf modellierte, den "Tyrannosaurus Rex"!

Ein Tier das Mühe gehabt hätte das Gleichgewicht zu halten beim Stehen fängt dann also tatsächlich 1993 an zu laufen!
Sogar zu rennen!


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ja ich gehe auch davon aus, das es früher mit der Menschheit zu Ende geht... der nächste Meteorit oder Supervulkanausbruch wird es schon schaffen.. Das aber vier Reiter unser Ende sind, ist doch mehr Aberglaube eines gewissen Johannes.



Laut Stephen Hawking haben wir nicht mal mehr 100 Jahre und ich glaube mit dieser Aussage ist er auch sehr nah dran.
Wenn ich mir dann noch ansehe wie einige Machtmenschen auf unserem Planeten die letzten Monate mit ihren A-Waffen prahlen, kommen mir die 100 Jahre von Hawking sogar schon sehr Optimistisch vor.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Vielleicht magst du ja doch noch meine Frage beantworten was denn nun mit der ISS, NASA,ESA und all den Astronauten sein soll wenn die Erde ja eine Scheibe ohne Orbit ist ?



Das könntest Du zumindest hypothetisch beantworten. Kein Orbit= Nichts dergleichen. Und nein, auch bewegte Lichter beweisen mir die nicht!


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Also beginnen sie zu graben. Und nachdem dann alle "Museen" eine Kuh und einen Adler hatten und die Keiner
> mehr wollte erfand ein gewitzter Gräber und Präparator namens Edward Drinker Cope, indem er einen größeren
> Wal nahm und die Gliedmaßen vertauschte und den Kopf modellierte, den "Tyrannosaurus Rex"!



Wieviel Bauschutt muss man rauchen?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Tut mir leid daß ich widerspreche. Ich überlebe weil ich prüfe und ja zumindest theoretisch sollte ich das bei Allem tun.



Und warum bist du dann hier? Da hast du ein paar Dinge nicht geprüft. Diese Diskussion kann es ja so eigentlich gar nicht geben.


----------



## Two-Face (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Und warum bist du dann hier? Da hast du ein paar Dinge nicht geprüft. Diese Diskussion kann es ja so eigentlich gar nicht geben.


Ich wollte ja schon immer mal wissen, wie es ist, ein Pferd zu sein.
Ist offenbar nicht sonderlich beneidenswert.


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Also beginnen sie zu graben. Und nachdem dann alle "Museen" eine Kuh und einen Adler hatten und die Keiner
> mehr wollte erfand ein gewitzter Gräber und Präparator namens Edward Drinker Cope, indem er einen größeren
> Wal nahm und die Gliedmaßen vertauschte und den Kopf modellierte, den "Tyrannosaurus Rex"!



Woher weißt Du das? Warst Du dabei? Woher kannst Du das wissen und auch noch fest daran glauben? Wie Du siehst, mit Deiner Art von "Argumentation" dreht man sich im Kreis.


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Also beginnen sie zu graben. Und nachdem dann alle "Museen" eine Kuh und einen Adler hatten und die Keiner
> mehr wollte erfand ein gewitzter Gräber und Präparator namens Edward Drinker Cope, indem er einen größeren
> Wal nahm und die Gliedmaßen vertauschte und den Kopf modellierte, den "Tyrannosaurus Rex"!



Toll, jetzt werde ich hier im Büro schon schief angeschaut weil ich mit einem riesen Grinsen da sitze


----------



## doncamill (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt werde ich hier im Büro schon schief angeschaut weil ich mit einem riesen Grinsen da sitze



Haha, same here

Kollege hätte fast mitgelesen...wie hätte ich das nur erklärt ?


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt werde ich hier im Büro schon schief angeschaut weil ich mit einem riesen Grinsen da sitze



Das liegt wohl eher daran daß Du nichts arbeitest. Wenn Du nämlich Zeit hast zu surfen müssen Deine Kollegen
für Dich arbeiten. Wenn nicht dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ihr kriegt anscheinend Geld fürs Nichtstun!


----------



## amdahl (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du doch auch


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es soll ja auch Arbeitgeber geben, bei denen privates surfen während der Arbeitszeit sogar explizit erlaubt ist. Spricht auch nichts dagegen, solang man am Ende des Tages trotzdem alles auf der Todo-Liste abhaken kann.


----------



## doncamill (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl eher daran daß Du nichts arbeitest. Wenn Du nämlich Zeit hast zu surfen müssen Deine Kollegen
> für Dich arbeiten. Wenn nicht dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ihr kriegt anscheinend Geld fürs Nichtstun!



Was du so von dir gibt's, echt unglaublich!

Würde mich ja interessieren was du so beruflich machst aber ich kanns mir schon denken...


----------



## ARCdefender (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl eher daran daß Du nichts arbeitest. Wenn Du nämlich Zeit hast zu surfen müssen Deine Kollegen
> für Dich arbeiten. Wenn nicht dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ihr kriegt anscheinend Geld fürs Nichtstun!



Vielleicht gehört ihm aber auch das Büro und er lässt für sich Arbeiten 
Sicher wurde das Büro auch aus vertauschten Gliedmaßen, ähhmm  ich meine Arbeitsplätzen gestaltet, so das es garkein Chefs gibt!


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



amdahl schrieb:


> Du doch auch



Ja ich bekomme wenig Geld für wenig zu tun. Wenn ich mehr wollte müßte ich einen Arbeitsvertrag unterschreiben.

Kann ich bei Euch anfangen? Das käme mir entgegen ich habe auch noch nie gerne unter Druck gearbeitet! 

Ich kann viel, aber nicht alles wirklich richtig, bin aber sehr gesellig! Wer braucht mich? 

Gut, Ihr habt genug von der Sorte, versteh ich!


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl eher daran daß Du nichts arbeitest. Wenn Du nämlich Zeit hast zu surfen müssen Deine Kollegen
> für Dich arbeiten. Wenn nicht dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ihr kriegt anscheinend Geld fürs Nichtstun!



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest, aber ich kann unmöglich 8h pro Tag zu 100% produktiv sein, also bin ich auch ab und zu im Internet


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



blautemple schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest, aber ich kann unmöglich 8h pro Tag zu 100% produktiv sein, also bin ich auch ab und zu im Internet



Falls bei Dir der nächste Erste der Letzte ist wunder Dich nicht! Ich bin Dein Scheff der mitliest!


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Vorgesetzte, die halbwegs mitdenken, wissen das. Nur Leute, die für diesen Posten nicht geeignet sind, denken, es wäre sinnvoll, Angestellte wie Zitronen auszuquetschen. Dabei kommt nämlich das Gegenteil von effektiv raus.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Vorgesetzte, die halbwegs mitdenken, wissen das. Nur Leute, die für diesen Posten nicht geeignet sind, denken, es wäre sinnvoll, Angestellte wie Zitronen auszuquetschen. Dabei kommt nämlich das Gegenteil von effektiv raus.



Mit dem Denken habe ich es ja nicht so wie Du "glaubst". Ich bin aber boshaft genug und ein großer Misanthrop.

Alle Anderen sind Heilige! Ja ne, is klar!

Und effektiv wäre Akkord und nicht gelegentliches Eierschaukeln!


----------



## Pladdaah (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@Tilfred: du spielst deine "Trollrolle" ziemlich gut  und ausdauernd, das muss man dir lassen


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und effektiv wäre Akkord und nicht gelegentliches Eierschaukeln!



Nein, im Gegenteil. Davon abgesehen, ist Akkordarbeit in vielen Branchen gar nicht möglich.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Pladdaah schrieb:


> @Tilfred: du spielst deine "Trollrolle" ziemlich gut  und ausdauernd, das muss man dir lassen



Ehrlicher, anerkennender Applaus erfreut den Künstler! Danke vielmals!

Wenn ich verkrustete, alte Strukturen aufbrechen will muß ich abseits der breiten Wege gehen!

Nennt mich bitte wie ihr wollt! Ich verspreche auch, von mir werdet ihr in tausend Jahren nicht hören:

"Ich habs Euch ja gesagt!"

Hahahahaha!

Natürlich reib ich das nachher jedem unter die Nase!


----------



## shadie (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und effektiv wäre Akkord und nicht gelegentliches Eierschaukeln!



Und das von jemandem der wenig Geld bekommt für wenig zu tun. 

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nein, im Gegenteil. Davon abgesehen, ist Akkordarbeit in vielen Branchen gar nicht möglich.



Da haben Wir aber nochmal Glück gehabt, was!


----------



## keinnick (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mit Glück hat das wenig zu tun. Schließlich haben wir hier in DE keine Zwangsarbeit. Wer gerne unter Akkordbedingungen arbeiten möchte, der kann​ das tun. Er muss es aber nicht. Und wie gesagt: Akkord != Effektivität. Informiere Dich mal über die handfesten Nachteile.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Geht nicht, er muss ja selbst erlebt haben.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Schließlich haben wir hier in DE keine Zwangsarbeit.



Und trotzdem ist es das höchst Gut. Noch vor Gesundheit und Menschlichkeit. Marx sei Dank. Wir dürfen arbeiten!

Wir haben das Recht auf Arbeit! Na Hallelujah!


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und mal wieder zurück zur Überschrift...

Eine Zigarette hat ungefähr eine Temperatur von 1000 °. Also halte ich diese an einen handelsüblichen
Stahlträger, so zwei Stunden sollten reichen. Ich brauche mehrere Päckchen, wahrscheinlich. 

Er müsste dann so instabil sein, daß wenn ich mir ihn dann über den Schädel ziehen lasse, sollte er brechen! Der Träger!

Laut offizieller Experten! 

Wer stellt seinen "Glauben" freiwillig auf die Probe?

Ihr glaubt Sachen die kein Schlosser bestätigen kann! Ist das intelligent? Dann bin ich ja froh hier als dumm bezeichnet 
zu werden!

Selbst wenn da Stahl wäre der nachgibt oder sich verbiegt über Stunden wäre das Ergebnis nicht ein abruptes Zusammenstürzen
in fast freiem Fall. Und daß wir uns heute noch immer darüber streiten und uns verarschen lassen ist nach fast 20 Jahren ein
einziges Armutszeugnis.


----------



## shadie (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und mal wieder zurück zur Überschrift...
> 
> Eine Zigarette hat ungefähr eine Temperatur von 1000 °. Also halte ich diese an einen handelsüblichen
> Stahlträger, so zwei Stunden sollten reichen. Ich brauche mehrere Päckchen, wahrscheinlich.
> ...



YouTube
Minute 0:54

Sieht das wirklich aus wie ein animiertes Flugzeug was zufälligerweise ein Loch in den Turm reißt welches die Größe des Flugzeugrumpfes hat?
Bei diesen Aufnahmen die von sehr weit weg getätigt werden kann ich es irgendwie noch nachvollziehen.
Die sehen aus manchen Perspektiven äußerst seltsam aus aber bei der Stelle?

Und zu den Gegenargumenten.
"ja wo ist das Flugzeug denn hin?"

Ich denke mal davon ist einfach nicht viel übrig geblieben wenn es auf so einen Stahlkoloss trifft.
Genau wie im Pentagon, was denkst du bleibt von so einem Fluggefährt übrig wenn es in ein Stahlträgergebäude reinfliegt?

Was bleibt von einem Trabbi übrig wenn er in den Gegenverkehr gerät und von einem 40 Tonner mitgenommen wird?
Ich denke mal da bleibt genau so wenig über von dem kleinen Trabbi.


Und zu deinem Testaufbau.

Findest du der ist vergleichbar?
Denkst du wir können mit unseren Köpfen auch nur eine annähernd so starke Kraft aufbringen wie ein Tonnen schweres Gebäude welches aktuell beginnt instabil zu werden und somit Gewicht / Last verlagert wird?

Und nein...der Stahlträger würde nicht bersten.....er verliert einfach nur einen Großteil seiner Stabilität.
Verbiegen kannst du den selbst mit deinem Schädel nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> YouTube
> Minute 0:54



Ich beziehe mich ausdrücklich auf die Überschrift. Da geht es nur um WTC 7. Und da ist offiziell kein Flugzeug
reingeflogen. Da muß dann Kerosin übergesprungen sein. Das lief an den Trägern der Twintowers runter und sprang
irgendwo, wo keine Kamera war auf Gebäude 7 über. Zumindest gibt es dazu keine mir bekannten Bilder. Entsteht bei 
einem Kerosinbrand noch mehr Kerosin?

Ja ist vergleichbar. Ich habe zwar nicht den härtesten Schädel aber nach Deiner Logik , ok das was sie Dich glauben lassen,
gibt der Träger auf jeden Fall nach. Da habe ich mehr Vertrauen in Deine Experten als Du anscheinend.

Wir machen es so 

Du erwärmst einen 5 Tonnen Träger mit Zigaretten und haust ihn mir mit Deinen zwei Händen kräftig über! Da wäre ich dabei!
Sofort!

Manchmal neige ich auch sehr zur Ironie. Nicht immer

So wie jetzt zum Beispiel

Ich habe schon ein Youtubevideo von WTC7! verlinkt! Sieht das für Dich aus wie wenn Last verlagert wird oder doch eher 
wie wenn Last/Maße plötzlich entfernt wird? Meinetwegen wie auch immer!

Bei Deinen Bildern könnte ich sagen, naja gut vielleicht... ist es gesprengt worden...  Mein Gott, bin ich ein Schelm! 

Und wieder ernst

Beim Pentagonfilm rennen Agenten mit Anzug und Krawatte rum und sammeln mit den bloßen Händen (eventuell scharfe) Trümmer ein.
Klar wenn die Pflicht ruft steht der persönliche Schutz immer hintenan!


----------



## FoxXsays (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Tilfred, es gibt hier Leute die mit dir eine ernste Diskussion führen wollen, das heißt sie bringen dir insofern Respekt entgegen, als dass sie deinen verschriftlichen Gedanken nicht mit Sarkasmus und Ironie begegnen. 

Deine Posts hingegen, triefen nur so vor besserwisserischer Arroganz. Ist dir eigentlich wirklich an einer ernsthaften Diskussion gelegen oder möchtest du nur jedem Zeigen, dass du der Erleuchtete bist und über allem schwebst?

Entgegen der hier größtenteils im Thread vorherrschenden Meinung, ziehe ich die Möglichkeit, dass die 9-11 Attentate in New York "fake News" sind, zumindest in Betracht. 

Ich halte die Amis für gestört genug, als dass sie tausende der eigenen Landsleute für ihre kriegstreiberischen Machenschaften opfern würden.


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Mich wundert es ja dass die Leute ihre Zeit mit offensichtlichen Trollen vergeuden^^

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Deine Posts hingegen, triefen nur so vor besserwisserischer Arroganz. Ist dir eigentlich wirklich an einer ernsthaften Diskussion gelegen oder möchtest du nur jedem Zeigen, dass du der Erleuchtete bist und über allem schwebst?
> 
> Entgegen der hier größtenteils im Thread vorherrschenden Meinung, ziehe ich die Möglichkeit, dass die 9-11 Attentate in New York "fake News" sind, zumindest in Betracht.
> 
> Ich halte die Amis für gestört genug, als dass sie tausende der eigenen Landsleute für ihre kriegstreiberischen Machenschaften opfern würden.



Das kommt Dir nur so vor. Wenn Du mich sehen könntest ich zwinkere immer wenn ich nicht ernsthaft bin. Kommt
aber bei diesem Medium schlecht rüber. Und selbst wenn ich Smilies verwende fühlen sich einige hier immer noch 
verarscht.

Damit würdest Du es aber auch hinnehmen daß diese Verschwörung eben nicht nur eine kleine Minderheit einschließt
(Huuh die Illuminaten) sondern jegliche Presse, Obrigkeit und sogenannte "Wissenschaftler" die sich dafür aussprechen
stecken mit unter der Decke. In diesem speziellen Fall sogar die Russen, der Klassenfeind, weil die ja auch nichts gegenteiliges
sagen. Und auch die vielen denen das furzegal ist, fast 99% der Menschheit die nur stumm dabeistehen wie immer wenn es 
knallt. "Ja der Fernsehonkel richtet das wieder!" 

Aber trotzdem schön daß Du Dich jetzt outest nachdem die anderen wochenlang auf mich einprügeln (verbal) durften. Hast
nicht Du sogar gesagt ich bräuchte Hilfe (ärztliche?)?

Und hör mir auf mit Respekt! Wenn ich jemanden aus Respekt groß schreibe in meiner Ansprache wird mir das auch noch als
Dummheit ausgelegt!


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es ja dass die Leute ihre Zeit mit offensichtlichen Trollen vergeuden^^



Das wundert mich bei Dir jetzt wirklich nicht!

Hättest Du gerne mehr gesagt oder möchtest Du nachdem du scheinbar mitgelesen und Deine Zeit vergeudet hast,
nur gegen mich hetzen?


----------



## Leob12 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das wundert mich bei Dir jetzt wirklich nicht!
> 
> Hättest Du gerne mehr gesagt oder möchtest Du nachdem du scheinbar mitgelesen und Deine Zeit vergeudet hast,
> nur gegen mich hetzen?


Na servus, sei nicht so hüftsteif. Ich dachte du meinst das alles nicht ernst.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Na servus, sei nicht so hüftsteif. Ich dachte du meinst das alles nicht ernst.



Als Realist ertrage ich vieles nur noch zynisch und ironisch. Wenn ich hier nur erwähne daß diese bewegten Bilder
aussehen wie eine Sprengung und als Gegenargument sofort nach Einweisung geschrien wird dann könnte jemand 
objektives durchaus mit mir konform gehen.

Aber in Zeiten in denen Nichtraucher sich mehr um die Bilder auf den Zigarettenschachteln sorgen als diejenigen die
qualmen, verheiratete Frauen sich wie Huren auf den Bühnen geben, Adolf Hitler als groß, blond und blauäugig 
wahrgenommen wird und Angela Merkel ihre Titt... Dekolleté  präsentiert (ist mir übel!) da wundert mich auch die Gedankenlosigkeit,
völlige Lethargie nicht mehr mit der auch hier einige durchs Leben gehen.

Gut, ich muß sagen gar nicht mal so gut, da hat sicher der eine oder andere schon feuchte Gedanken...


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

So bin wieder da! Hab kurz vom Bildschirm weg müssen. 

Erst mal eine rauchen. Hm da tropft was von der Decke...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Deine Objektivität hat auch Grenzen... Wenn ein Widerspruch zur Bibel kommt, ist deine Ironie beendet.

Also bitte höre auf mit Steinen zu werfen!


----------



## FoxXsays (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das kommt Dir nur so vor. Wenn Du mich sehen könntest ich zwinkere immer wenn ich nicht ernsthaft bin. Kommt
> aber bei diesem Medium schlecht rüber. Und selbst wenn ich Smilies verwende fühlen sich einige hier immer noch
> verarscht.
> 
> ...


Ich habe geschrieben, dass dein Geschreibsel auf mich arg pathologisch wirkt, weil deine Gedanke sich sehr wirr lesen.

Ständig Gedankensprünge, Widersprüche, in Sarkasmus verpackte Herabwürdigungen und vorallem reagierst du äußerst selten auf Fragen die dir gestellt werden mit ernsthaften Antworten. Ich meine, wenn du außer dir sonst keinen ernst nimmst und du hier deiner Meinung nach nur runtergemacht wirst, warum schreibst du dann in diesem Thread noch? So ganz zu mißfallen scheint dir der Diskurs ja dann nicht...

Und das Bild von Angie war ekelhaft ;D.


----------



## JePe (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Vielleicht redet er ja einfach gerne in den eigenen Wind hinein? Soll´s ja geben.


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Deine Objektivität hat auch Grenzen... Wenn ein Widerspruch zur Bibel kommt, ist deine Ironie beendet.
> 
> Also bitte höre auf mit Steinen zu werfen!



Nur bei angeblichen Widersprüchen die falsch interpretiert werden. Ich bin genetisch nicht der Reinste. Also darf ich zur Doofheit auch
selbstverständlich widersprüchlich sein. Das ist meine feminine Seite. Und wahrscheinlich die bessere!

@FoxXsays

Das ganze Thema ist sehr komplex. Da verliere sogar ich schnell den Überblick. 9/11 gäbe es nicht ohne diesen 
Plan der der Bibel zu Grunde liegt. Und der wiederum geht auf ein Verwandtschaftsdrama zurück in dem kein 
menschlicher Makel ausgelassen wird.

Vergiss alle Soaps, Komödien, Tragödien, Sience Fiction! Das Leben schreibt die besten Geschichten!

Nur kann ich noch viel länger schreiben, oder erzählen, wahrnehmen mußt Du das Ganze selbst.

Ich für meinen Teil habe elektrische Technik in der Bibel gefunden. Darauf weißt zum Beispiel der alte Jesuit von Däniken hin.
Also habe ich die Bibel nochmal in die Hand genommen. Erich sei Dank!

Und damit sind diese Geschichten für mich plausibler. Eine eherne (metallene) Schlange die auf freiem Feld vor feurigen 
Schlangen schützt ist ein Blitzableiter. Und es wird sogar angegeben wie dieser zu verwenden ist. Man soll aufschauen also
drunterstehen.

Ich wäre der letzte der mir "glauben" würde und mich muß auch Niemand ernst nehmen. Wenn Jemand
seine Idole genauso wie mich hinterfragt dann habe ich etwas angestoßen. Mehr kann sowieso Niemand 
machen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Jetzt ist 9/11 schon in der Bibel geplant worden


----------



## Tilfred (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Jetzt ist 9/11 schon in der Bibel geplant worden



Es gab damals regen Flugverkehr zumindest in Südamerika. Und ja auch Düsenjets waren zumindest bekannt.
Daher könnte man diese sehr wohl schon ins Kalkül gezogen haben.

Hesekiel hat ca 500 vor Christus eine Art Hubschrauber gesehen und geflogen. 

Lies mehr! Vielleicht lernst sogar Du etwas!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Werde ich gleich nachgucken, wenn ich zuhause bin. Mein Gravitationsantrieb streikt gerade


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das kann er nicht ernst meinen. Ich würde ihn nicht weiter füttern. In allen Themen gegen den Mainstream? 911war ein Fake, flache Erde, keine Dinosaurier, es gab schon früher Flugzeuge,wir könnten alle viel länger leben....

Eines der Themen ok. Aber in allen Bereichen? Das ist sehr unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> ... es gab schon früher Flugzeuge...


Die Beweise sind doch eindeutig.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle:  Internet



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> ... ,wir könnten alle viel länger leben.....


Ja, in die Richtung geht die Forschung:
Altern und Lebenserwartung: Hirnzellen produzieren Anti-Aging-RNA   - Spektrum der Wissenschaft


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

So und nun ist Tilfred auch noch Anhänger der Prä-Astronautik? Na wenn das nicht mal eine Parawissenschaft ist. 

Ich mag Däniken hab seine Serie "Auf den Spuren der All-Mächtigen" immer geschaut und mehr gelacht als bei Al Bundy. 

Ich hab auch schon einen Vorschlag wer das "Goldene Brett vorm Kopf" 2018 bekommen sollte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich mag Däniken hab seine Serie "Auf den Spuren der All-Mächtigen" immer geschaut und mehr gelacht als bei Al Bundy.


Ja, bester Unterhaltungswert. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass alle mittelamerikanischen Völker die Steinzeit nicht verlassen haben. Sie haben die Verhüttung von Kupfer, Zinn (Bronze) oder gar Eisen nicht beherrscht. Ohne Metalle, keine Technik. Es ging um fliegende Fische, das symbolisiert das kleine Gold-"Flugzeug".  Däniken hat seine Ideen dazu längst als Jugendsünden beschrieben, aber wohl situiert wurde er durch den Schmarn und, als seine "Thesen" im Fernsehen kamen, musste ich auch schallend lachen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Seine Bücher zu dem Thema kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen. Ein Bekannter von mir, ist ein kleiner VTler und hat einige Däniken- "Jugendsünden" in seiner Bibliothek, denn das was er in die Serie gepackt hat, ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges seines "Fachwissen".


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Hey, ihr kennt doch sicher die Nazca-Linien – Wikipedia in Peru, oder? Die sind der absolute Beweis für frühzeitliche Fluggeräte, ohne diese hätte man das niemals hinbekommen.


----------



## shadie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es gab damals regen Flugverkehr zumindest in Südamerika. Und ja auch Düsenjets waren zumindest bekannt.
> Daher könnte man diese sehr wohl schon ins Kalkül gezogen haben.
> 
> Hesekiel hat ca 500 vor Christus eine Art Hubschrauber gesehen und geflogen.
> ...



Aha.....und das hast du gesehen? 
Oder warum ist etwas das in einem Buch steht bitte "mehr wert", als das was dir der "TV Onkel" vorliest?

Bzgl. WTC7 / den Twin Towers etc., woher weißt du eigentlich, dass das überhaupt passiert ist?
Warst du schon vor Ort und hast nachgeschaut ob die Türme echt nicht mehr stehen?
Warst du live dabei als die "Sprengung" stattgefunden hat?
Vielleicht haben die Ammis uns ja auch alle verarscht und die Türme stehen noch "ganz normal",
nur um einen Krieg anzuzetteln.
Vielleicht gibt's auch gar keine Ammis oder Russen etc.?

Gegen Weltraumbilder von unserer Kugelerde wird sich verweigert.
- Was aber in einem alten Buch steht und von dir interpretiert wird ist wahr
- Und weils ebenfalls eine "Verschwörung" ist und man "gegen den Strom schwimmen kann", glaubst du auch blind den Aufnahmen welche uns von WTC7 gezeigt wurden / vielleicht steht es ja noch?

Also manchmal verstrickst du dich schon ganz schön in Wiedersprüchen.

Was lässt dich denn wissen. dass das was in der Bibel steht wahr ist und wirklich passiert ist.
Im Prinzip ist die Bibel nicht mehr wert als die tausende Dinosaurierknochen welche gefunden wurden,
welche dir wiederum aber nicht beweisen, dass es Dinosaurier gab.
Warum beweist dir also die Bibel, dass es Raumschiffe gab und Blitzableiter und und und...



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hey, ihr kennt doch sicher die Nazca-Linien – Wikipedia in Peru, oder? Die sind der absolute Beweis für frühzeitliche Fluggeräte, ohne diese hätte man das niemals hinbekommen.



Also seltsam sind Sie ja schon, muss man ja sagen.
Aber ob die außerirdischen Raumschiffe wirklich die Formen von Affen Käfern und anderen Tieren hatten ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Aha.....und das hast du gesehen?
> Oder warum ist etwas das in einem Buch steht bitte "mehr wert", als das was dir der "TV Onkel" vorliest?


Das habe ich schon 1973 gelesen und es ist heute Stand der Technik dass Hesekiel geflogen ist. Ein Nasa Ingenieur hat alle Angaben dazu recherchiert uznd es sind erstaunliche Überdeckungen. Das ist absolut realistisch. Es wird nur bewußt unter der Decke gehalten, um das Volk ruhig zu bekommen. Ist doch klar, oder?
Raumflug nach Jerusalem - DER SPIEGEL 1/1973


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Hey, ihr kennt doch sicher die Nazca-Linien – Wikipedia in Peru, oder? Die sind der absolute Beweis für frühzeitliche Fluggeräte, ohne diese hätte man das niemals hinbekommen.


Ja sicher... nach neuesten Theorien sollen diese Zeichnungen nur so groß sein, weil die Nazca sich wohl dachten je größer desdo zufriedener sind die Götter bzw., da dort zu dem Zeitpunkt der Entstehung eine immer länger anhaltende Dürre herrschte, wollten sie die Götter mit der Größe ihrer Zeichnung beeinflussen es doch endlich regnen zu lassen. Hat nicht geklappt und so wanderten sie schließlich in Gebiete der späteren Inka ab.


----------



## FoxXsays (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nascar ist doch, wenn prollige Amis in Blechbüchsen im Kreis fahren und andere prollige Amis das geil finden ??


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Du meinst Brot und Spiele für Amis? Ja.. davon hab ich schon gehört...


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das kann er nicht ernst meinen. Ich würde ihn nicht weiter füttern. In allen Themen gegen den Mainstream? 911war ein Fake, flache Erde, keine Dinosaurier, es gab schon früher Flugzeuge,wir könnten alle viel länger leben....
> 
> Eines der Themen ok. Aber in allen Bereichen? Das ist sehr unglaubwürdig.



Du meinst dass ist ein Exemplar jener Spezies die unter Brücken hausen?
Potztausend, das wäre ja mal eine echte Abwechslung in diesem Thread. Und ich dachte die meinen das alle ernst was sie so schreiben.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wie ernst, das ist doch der Satire-Thread par excellence! Allein der Titel deutet doch eindeutig darauf hin. Dieter Hildebrand hätte seine Freude daran gehabt... ein Spross von Ideen für lau.


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Oder warum ist etwas das in einem Buch steht bitte "mehr wert", als das was dir der "TV Onkel" vorliest?
> 
> Was lässt dich denn wissen. dass das was in der Bibel steht wahr ist und wirklich passiert ist.



Damit eine Lüge "glaubhaft" wird muß ich sie mit relativ viel "Wahrheit" , mit etwas das für Alle nachvollziehbar ist,
vermischen. Auch in der Bibel sind Dinge bewußt falsch, missverständlich, oder gar nicht  beschrieben. Da muß
ich auch sortieren. Und mir die "Wahrheit" buchstäblich erarbeiten. Deswegen auch da meine Anleitung 1. Thess 5,21

Es kann natürlich sein daß das offizielle Video in dem der Fernsehonkel, ein Schauspieler der sichtlich vom Zettel abliest,
auch nur gefakt ist. Trotzdem sieht dieser Fake aus wie eine bewußt herbei geführte Gebäudesprengung.

Jetzt denkst Du vielleicht so dumm wären die ja nicht. Doch das tun sie. Falscher Ton zum falschen Bild, auch Du sollst das
merken. Bei denjenigen, so wie Du, die das nicht bemerken heißt das Alles ist in Ordnung, sie schlafen Alle noch tief und fest.

Andere die das bemerken könnten sie ja rekrutieren. Oder falls das nicht geht liquidieren. Bei einigen Menschen die eine laute
Stimme gehabt haben kam ja eine profane Kugel zum Einsatz und bei anderen der klassische Autounfall.

Auch bei ihren Bildern geben sie immer an daß sie bearbeitet sind und auch Du könntest Dein Augenmerk auf den Abspann
einer Nachrichtensendung richten. Dort wird immer angegeben daß das reine Unterhaltung ohne Gewähr ist. Deswegen
kann der Onkel/die Tante sagen was sie auf dem Zettel hat ohne daß nachher Alle verklagt werden können!


Und mach Dir jetzt bitte keine Sorgen um mich, ich bewirke noch nicht einmal hier etwas.

Und für die Anderen hier

" Seine Schulzeit verbrachte von Däniken in Schaffhausen und Freiburg im Üechtland. Dort 
besuchte er seit dem dreizehnten Lebensjahr ein Internat des Jesuitenordens. Dabei interessierte 
er sich besonders für Bücher über Philosophie, Theologie und Archäologie."

Der gute Erich von gehört zur Rekrutierungsmaschine des Vatikan. Er darf seine Lügen mit einem
Teil Wahrheit vermischen.


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Auch bei ihren Bildern geben sie immer an daß sie bearbeitet sind und auch Du könntest Dein Augenmerk auf den Abspann einer Nachrichtensendung richten. Dort wird immer angegeben daß das reine Unterhaltung ohne Gewähr ist. Deswegen
> kann der Onkel/die Tante sagen was sie auf dem Zettel hat ohne daß nachher Alle verklagt werden können!


Du verwechselst das  mit den Lottozahlen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du meinst dass ist ein Exemplar jener Spezies die unter Brücken hausen?
> Potztausend, das wäre ja mal eine echte Abwechslung in diesem Thread. Und ich dachte die meinen das alle ernst was sie so schreiben.


Manche meinen es sogar ernst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und ich dachte die meinen das alle ernst was sie so schreiben.


Aber hundertprozentig, jede Zeile


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Du verwechselst das  mit den Lottozahlen.



Nein, Du denkst tatsächlich das gilt nur für die Lottozahlen. 

Und bitte, Menschen die sich hier anmelden, in diesem Forum, kennen sich mehr oder weniger gut mit Computer aus. 
Das nehme ich zumindest an.

Wenn die 1969! mit der damaligen Technik, auch dem verwendeten Computer, zum Mond geflogen wären
hätten wir heute Shuttleschiffe zum wasweißichwohin! Und nicht diese Knallfrösche die 8 Sekunden oben
bleiben bevor sie runterregnen.

"Und damals herrschte ja noch Aufbruchsstimmung!" Ojemine, Herr sieh dein Volk (bloß) nicht an!


----------



## keinnick (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Nenne mir doch mal die Nachrichtensendung, bei der am Ende der Sendung ein "ohne Gewähr" gezeigt wird.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn die 1969! mit der damaligen Technik, auch dem verwendeten Computer, zum Mond geflogen wären
> hätten wir heute Shuttleschiffe zum wasweißichwohin! Und nicht diese Knallfrösche die 8 Sekunden oben
> bleiben bevor sie runterregnen.



Die Computer waren nicht das Problem. Man hat in den Raumschiffen sogar ältere Technik verwendet, von der man wusste, dass sie auch läuft.
Wichtig sind die Raketen, denn du brauchst eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit, um das Gravitationsfeld der Erde verlassen zu können.
Heute können wir gar nicht mehr zum Mond fliegen, weil wir die Raketen dafür nicht mehr haben -- zu teuer.
Heute reicht es nur für den Orbit.
Aber da ist ja die ISS, auf der schon einige Menschen waren -- ach ja, die lügen natürlich alle aus deiner Sicht.


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute können wir gar nicht mehr zum Mond fliegen, weil wir die Raketen dafür nicht mehr haben -- zu teuer.
> 
> Aber da ist ja die ISS, auf der schon einige Menschen waren -- ach ja, die lügen natürlich alle aus deiner Sicht.



Auch Du bist klüger als das was Du da nachschreibst! 

In jedem anderen Job darf Niemand so rumlaufen!

Aber da oben, wo weit mehr passieren könnte da machen sie das! Da kann ich dann schon annehmen daß bei Dir gar keine Augen
vorhanden sind. Mit Schlaf oder Sehschwäche ist da nichts mehr zu entschuldigen!


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ist das da eine Erdkrümmung?


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Wenn die da unten auch so arbeiten würden, würde da jeder vom Hof gejagt. Aber da oben, da ist das ja etwas anderes!

Eben Lug und Betrug!


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist das da eine Erdkrümmung?



Auch Du bist kein Handwerker. Wenn das gerade ist dürftest Du bei mir nichts an die Wand schrauben.

Und falls ich Dich nicht verstanden habe, weil ich das sowieso nicht kann, sie schaut aus der "ISS" und natürlich
ist da eine annähernd blaue gekrümmte Fläche sichtbar. Soll ja die Kugelerde sein.


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Ist das da eine Erdkrümmung?



Ist ein Green Screen.


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist ein Green Screen.



Und das wäre natürlich gar nicht möglich, gell?


----------



## ARCdefender (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Das ihr überhaupt noch darauf eingeht?


----------



## shadie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und das wäre natürlich gar nicht möglich, gell?



klar wäre das möglich.

Uns erschließt sich allerdigns nicht der Sinn daraus, warum man uns diesbezüglich anlügen sollte.
Ob die Erde nun eine Scheibe ist oder rund kann doch prinzipiell uns allen total egal sein.
Warum also lügen? und das über Jahrhunderte hinweg?
Und wie man solch ein Geheimnis vor zig Millionen Menschen Geheimhalten will,
wenn sogar durch Snowden solche "Kleinigkeiten" ans Tageslicht kommen....

Und wie ich nun von Peru nach Australien komme wenn die Erde flach ist hast du mir auch nie beantwortet.
Die zig Internetseiten die ich gelesen habe verraten mir das leider auch nicht.

Weg bei einer Kugelerde:

Einfach nach "Westen fliegen" und ankommen.

Weg bei einer Scheibenerde:

Durch Nordamerika - über den Nordpol - über Asien - und "schon" bin ich da in Australien.


Das geht doch gar nicht / ist die einzige Erklärung, dass es diese Flüge überhaupt nicht gibt?
Nein die Erklärung wäre mir entschieden zu simpel Tilfred.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ob ein Matrose auch immer einen Neoprenanzug und eine Sauerstoffflasche benötigt, wenn er in einem U-Boot sitzt das taucht? Ich mein ist ja unter Wasser. 

Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



shadie schrieb:


> Das geht doch gar nicht / ist die einzige Erklärung, dass es diese Flüge überhaupt nicht gibt?
> Nein die Erklärung wäre mir entschieden zu simpel Tilfred.



Es gibt doch diesen Flug

Lima-Perth habe ich mal genommen.

Der wird angeboten über Lima-Atlanta-Los Angeles-Sydney-Perth. 

Nettoflugzeit ohne Aufenthalte je nach Flug ca 30 Stunden. Nagel mich da nicht fest. kannst Du ja selbst schauen.

Also fliege ich schon mal nicht erst nach Westen sondern nach Norden, Atlanta, und dann Westen, LA, und weiter
Richtung Westen, Sydney, und noch weiter Westen, Perth.

Wenn ich das auf die Flache Erde übertrage wäre das mit den Flughäfen die da angeflogen werden fast der kürzeste
Weg. Gut man fliegt, warum weiß ich nicht, nicht direkt nach Perth von LA.

Zumindest Lima-Atlanta-LA-Sydney wäre fast schnurgerade!

Also wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ob ein Matrose auch immer einen Neoprenanzug und eine Sauerstoffflasche benötigt, wenn er in einem U-Boot sitzt das taucht? Ich mein ist ja unter Wasser.
> 
> Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen...



Und bei Dir fröstelt es mich jetzt fast, daß ich annahm wir gehören zur selben Spezies. Da bin ich dann aber
lieber Dreck am Schuh!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Wenn die 1969! mit der damaligen Technik


Eine funtionsfähige Kopie vom Rechner ist in Cape Canaverel öffentlich ausgestellt. Kannst Du Dir anschauen. Er funktioniert immer noch. Es gibt nur ein offensichtliches Problem. Er ist so groß, er passt nicht in die Apollo Kapsel. Und da steht man dann und fragt sich, was einem die Nasa für einen Bären aufbinden will. Übrigens hatte schon die deutschen A4 Raketen 1944 einen Rechner zur Kursberechnungen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

@ Tilfred 

Na werden wir jetzt langsam persönlich?  

Du böser Du...


----------



## shadie (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diesen Flug
> 
> Lima-Perth habe ich mal genommen.
> 
> ...




Ok?



Und so?
Google Maps


Muhelos Fluge buchen | Google Fluge

Geht nicht?


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Es wird ja auch angeboten.

Lustig, ich habe gerade Deinen Flug buchen wollen und rate mal was ich nicht haben kann 
und was ich stattdessen angeboten bekomme?

Richtig! Direkte Flüge gibt es nicht! Aber über LA.

Na da hör ich aber Jemanden trapsen!


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

 
Gerade mal alles nachgeholt und ich wurde wie erwartet nicht enttäuscht


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Richtig! Direkte Flüge gibt es nicht! Aber über LA.



Weil es über LA dann nicht über den Pazifik geht?!

GÃ¼nstige FlÃ¼ge von Los Angeles nach Tokio ab 511â‚¬ - Jetzt buchen bei Opodo


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Bitte, ich bin ja geduldig!

Er/sie wollte so fliegen.

Google Maps

Und dann hat er/sie verlinkt

Muhelos Fluge buchen | Google Fluge

Und wenn ich da auf buchen gehe kann ich das nicht. Ich bekomme für diesen Flug nur Lima über LA nach Sydney angeboten. Den könnte
ich buchen. Also auf der flachen Erde die kürzeste Strecke. Ich kann die andere Route nicht buchen.

Und Du möchtest jetzt nach Tokio?


----------



## Grestorn (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Geht Tokio-LA nicht über den Pazifik? Wie soll der Flug auf einer Scheibe funktionieren, in dieser Zeit?

Google Maps


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Was ist eigentlich mit den Leuten, die die Erde Non Stop umrundet haben?
Egal ob mit einem Boot, Flugzeug oder Ballon.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass sie vom Panama Kanal Richtung Westen auf eine Eiswand getroffen sind, bevor sie Asien erreicht haben.


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Bitte, ich bin ja geduldig!
> 
> Er/sie wollte so fliegen.
> Google Maps
> ...



Junge was fürn Otto du bist... 

Der Flug von Santiago de Chile fliegt, ich würd halt mal nach Stopps sortieren und nicht nach Preisen, die Flüge über ATL / LAX sind günstiger als die Verbindung über SCL nach Sydney.
Muhelos Fluge buchen | Google Fluge Siehe da, er ist buchbar...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Geht Tokio-LA nicht über den Pazifik? Wie soll der Flug auf einer Scheibe funktionieren, in dieser Zeit?



Spricht ja zumindest nichts dagegen


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Junge was fürn Otto du bist.....


´

Hör zu "singende Warze, die von uns gegangen ist" (Was ich Charakter nenne, andere leben noch und machen nichts dagegen)
und die anderen die mich ständig durch die Blume beleidigen.

Per PN gibt's meine Adresse! Kommt vorbei!

Buch den Flug, mach ihn und schau selbst was Du kriegst.

Und Junge, bring deine Brüder mit...


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> ´
> Hör zu "singende Warze, die von uns gegangen ist" (Was ich Charakter nenne, andere leben noch und machen nichts dagegen)
> und die anderen die mich ständig durch die Blume beleidigen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist ein Flugbuchungsportal zu bedienen kann ich nix für & die Welt ist deswegen keine Scheibe.
Ist aber wieder bemerkenswert wie VT Spinner reagieren wenn man ihnen aufzeigt dass Ihr Weltbild & ihre Unfähigkeit zusammen hängen.

Alles was man tun muss ist:
- Nur Hinflug auswählen
- Nach Stopps sortieren
- Flug über Santiago de Chile nach Sydney erscheint & kann gebucht werden.
-#Magie.

Und wenns Dir so ein großes Anliegen ist kannst du mir per PN gerne alles schreiben was du möchtest, v.a. wenn du dich dabei besser fühlst.
Großherzogtum Baden... da kann ich ja mit dem Fahrrad fahren...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Alles was man tun muss ist:
> - Nur Hinflug auswählen
> - Nach Stopps sortieren
> - Flug über Santiago de Chile nach Sydney erscheint & kann gebucht werden.
> ...



Also mach das bitte und schaue was Du kriegst. Ich habe das Geld nicht. Und wenn Du auch nicht buchst
werden wir beide nicht wissen ob es stimmt oder nicht. Du googelst doch auch nur.

Auf der Kugelerde ist die Route über Chile noch nachvollziehbar auch zum Tanken, aber über LA? Und der längere
Flug ist billiger? Und auch Dir wird auffallen daß wesentlich mehr Flüge, egal wie teuer angeboten werden über LA.

Und hoffgang , (soll hart klingen oder? Was war es bei Dir? Eierdiebstahl?  )

So reagiert jeder der im ersten Post beleidigt wird!


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Also mach das bitte und schaue was Du kriegst. Ich habe das Geld nicht. Und wenn Du auch nicht buchst
> werden wir beide nicht wissen ob es stimmt oder nicht. Du googelst doch auch nur.



Oh messen wir wieder mit zweierlei Maß, wunderbar.
Wenn du das Geld nicht hast, wie kommst du dann darauf die Flüge über LAX buchen zu können, aber diesen nicht?
Angeblich hast du doch auf dem Portal nachgesehen und konntest die Flüge über die USA buchen, den über Santiago de Chile aber nicht.

Muss ich jetzt den Flug über Santiago geflogen sein dass es existiert, oder reicht es wenn man dir haarklein aufzeigt wie man soweit in der Buchung des Fluges kommt dass man eigentlich nur noch bezahlen muss...
Komischerweise komm ich auf genau diese Seite, ich kann den Flug buchen (warum ich das jedoch tun sollte erschließt sich mir nicht...).




Tilfred schrieb:


> Auf der Kugelerde ist die Route über Chile noch nachvollziehbar auch zum Tanken aber über LA? Und der längere
> Flug ist billiger? Und auch Dir wird auffallen daß wesentlich mehr Flüge, egal wie teuer angeboten werden über LA.



Mitdenken ist King.
Atlanta ist eines der Drehkreuze in den USA, d.h. es gehen deutlich mehr Flüge dorthin als sonstwo. Ergo sind die Verbindungen billiger weil es mehr Plätze gibt.
Dasselbe mit LAX. Nur direkt von Südamerika nach Australien ist eben selten verfügbar, also sind die Plätze teurer.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Und hoffgang , soll hart klingen oder? Was war es bei Dir? Eierdiebstahl?



Soll eigentlich weich klingen um meine harte Seite zu verbergen.
Und Eierdiebstahl... wie klein du denkst. Klau Eier und du hast ein paar Eier.
Klau Hühner und du hast jeden Tag Eier! #BrainPower!


----------



## Nightslaver (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übrigens hatte schon die deutschen A4 Raketen 1944 einen Rechner zur Kursberechnungen.



Ein sehr simples Gyroskop und eine Zeitschaltuhr plus simpelsten Analogrechner im Aggregat 4 als "Rechner" zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr sehr mutig, vor allem wo trotzdem Abweichungen von mehreren hundert Metern zum Ziel entstanden. Die Brücke in Remagen kann da ein Lied von singen (Trefferquote 0%).


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt den Flug über Santiago geflogen sein dass es existiert,



Ja müßtest Du!



hoffgang schrieb:


> Komischerweise komm ich auf genau diese Seite, ich kann den Flug buchen (warum ich das jedoch tun sollte erschließt sich mir nicht...).



Komischerweise konnte ich Deinen Link buchen, aber den vorher und die anderen die ich noch aufrufe nicht. Da steht
in rot nicht mehr vorhanden. Gut ich bin so dumm und mach dann beim 10ten mal nicht weiter. Bitte probiere selbst ein
paar links. Ich mach das auch gerade nochmal und außer bei Deinem geht nichts. Bitte choosen sie another flight! und dann
egal wie teuer nur noch über LA.

Buch den Flug mit Deinem Link , Du hast sicher das Geld mit den Hühnern, und tritt ihn an. Ich sage Du wirst über LA fliegen.

Und solange wir das beide nicht machen, bist auch Du nur ein Schwätzer, genauso wie ich.


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Komischerweise konnte ich Deinen Link buchen, aber den vorher und die anderen die ich noch aufrufe nicht. Da steht
> in rot nicht mehr vorhanden. Gut ich bin so dumm und mach dann beim 10ten mal nicht weiter. Bitte probiere selbst ein
> paar links. Ich mach das auch gerade nochmal und außer bei Deinem geht nichts. Bitte choosen sie another flight! und dann
> egal wie teuer nur noch über LA.



Wie gesagt, deine Unfähigkeit ist kein Beweis...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab einfach mal das Datum auf den 16.12. gesetzt und wieder einen buchbaren Flug gefunden.
Wie mach ich das nur immer...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, deine Unfähigkeit ist kein Beweis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Die Erde ist eine Kugel. Du bist mir über!

Junge, wann fliegst Du los?

Und jetzt?


----------



## hoffgang (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Ok. Die Erde ist eine Kugel. Du bist mir über!



Ich weiß, ich kann anscheinend mit Flugbuchungswebsiten umgehen.
#niceskilltohave #hardhoffgang




Tilfred schrieb:


> Junge, wann fliegst Du los?



Bald...


----------



## Tilfred (29. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich kann anscheinend mit Flugbuchungswebsiten umgehen..



Und außer daß ich das nicht kann ist leider noch nichts bewiesen!
#ISSO #Weichstuhlgang

Und ein schlechter Verlierer bin ich auch noch!

Sind wir jetzt Freunde? Ist ja nicht so weit?


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestÃ¤tigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und weil ich immer noch einen drauflege ein paar kleinere Ungereimtheiten. 

Google Maps

Also möchte ich fliegen und kann buchen

fluege.de |

Damit fliege ich von Santiago in Chile (SCL) über Houston (IAH) über Denver (DEN) über Billings (BIL) nach Sydney (SDY) soweit so gut.

Laut den Flughafencodes 

Flughafencode - BIL - Flughafen Billings Logan International Airport

ist BIL tatsächlich Billings mitten in den USA.

Von dort sind es laut Angaben von fluege.de von mittags um 15:55 Uhr bis mittags am selben Tag, auch 4.12,  17:25 Uhr. Das wären 1,5 Stunden Flugzeit!
Diese Zeit schwankt etwas je nachdem welchen Tag daß ich wähle.

So wäre die eigentliche Entfernung und Flugzeit

Google Maps

Grob 15000 km in 1,5 Stunden müßte dieser Linienflieger 10 000 km pro Stunde fliegen.

Vielleicht hat noch Niemand diesen Flug gebucht und es ist keinem aufgefallen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe hier fast Alles gesagt was ich wollte und möchte Allen danken!

Ihr ward ein wundervolles Publikum! Shalom!


----------



## hoffgang (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

1.) Es wäre so viel angenehmer wenn du jetzt noch lernen würdest wie die "bearbeiten" Taste deiner Posts funktioniert...

2.) Du hast den falschen Flughafen...
Ehrlich, was kannst du eigentlich. Statt den SYD, den Kingsford Smith International Airport in Sydney Australien, hast du den SDY, den Sidney–Richland Municipal Airport als Reiseziel angegeben... 
Weißt du wo letzterer liegt? In Richland Montana. Weißt du was direkt daneben liegt? Richtig Billings. 



Tilfred schrieb:


> Laut den Flughafencodes
> Flughafencode - BIL - Flughafen Billings Logan International Airport
> ist BIL tatsächlich Billings mitten in den USA.



No shit Sherlock... SDY zufällig auch... Flughafencode - SDY - Flughafen Sidney Richland Municipal Airport
Du hast es also geschafft dir einen Flug von Chile nach Montana, USA zu suchen, nicht nach Australien.



Ein Paradebeispiel an was VTs immer wieder kranken...


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> 1.) No shit Sherlock... SDY zufällig auch... Flughafencode - SDY - Flughafen Sidney Richland Municipal Airport
> Du hast es also geschafft dir einen Flug von Chile nach Montana, USA zu suchen, nicht nach Australien.



Und dafür hast Du über 1 Stunde gebraucht. Respekt Watson!  

Unglaublich auf was die Schlafschafe immer wieder hereinfallen...

Bitte laß mich dein Freund sein! Wie Dick und Doof!


----------



## shadie (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Es wird ja auch angeboten.
> 
> Lustig, ich habe gerade Deinen Flug buchen wollen und rate mal was ich nicht haben kann
> und was ich stattdessen angeboten bekomme?
> ...



Also erst behaupten direkte Flüge gibt es nicht.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und dafür hast Du über 1 Stunde gebraucht. Respekt Watson!
> 
> Unglaublich auf was die Schlafschafe immer wieder hereinfallen...
> 
> Bitte laß mich dein Freund sein! Wie Dick und Doof!



Um dann gezielt Unwahrheiten mit Flughafennamen zu streuen welche lustigerweise auch "Sydney" heißen aber eben in den USA sind.
Und sich dann noch was hinzuspinnen, dass dieses Flugzeug ja 10.000kmh fliegen müsste um diese Strecke zu überwinden.

Es gibt nun 2 Möglichkeiten:

- Entweder du bist wirklich so doof / oder wusstest es in dem Fall einfach nicht besser, dass dieses Sydney in den USA liegt 
(halte ich irgendwie nach dem was ich von dir alles gelesen habe für unwahrscheinlich)

- Oder aber du hast dir das mit voller Absicht so rausgesucht in der Hoffnung es merkt keiner, um Menschen mit Lügen auf deine Seite zu ziehen.
Würde sich das mit deinem Glauben überhaupt vereinbaren? "Aka ich soll nicht lügen"?

hmmmmmmm wem glaube ich nun mehr?

- Den zig Flugbuchungsseiten bei denen ich einen Flug kaufen kann, welcher auch fliegen muss weil....ich dafür gezahlt habe?
- Oder jemandem der mich gezielt anlügen will ? 


Was hältst du eigentlich von dem Vorhaben von Mr. Mike Hughes?
Und würdest du Ihm glauben wenn er dir dann sagt, "sorry Jungs, die Erde ist rund und die Direktflüge von Chile nach Sydney Australien gibt es wirklich"?
Vorausgesetzt er überlebt den Flug überhaupt, wovon ich nicht ausgehe.

Also ich denke er wird auf seinen mickrigen 580 Metern Höhe wenn er die überhaupt schafft rein gar nix entdecken.
Er müsste eigentlich eine fast 20 fache Höhe erreichen um auch nur eine Erdkrümmung sehen zu können.

Warum startet er eigentlich nicht einfach in der Arktis und versucht über den Rand zu fliegen?
Das wäre doch viel interessanter ob er von einem Apache Kampfheli abgeschossen wird oder eben nicht.

Oder bucht sich einfach einen Flug von der West Küste der USA direkt nach Australien.
Wäre billiger gewesen und er wäre höher geflogen als mit seinem 20.000 € teuren Todesstuhl.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die flache Erde zu widerlegen ist doch viel viel einfacher als Flüge zu buchen. 
Bei einer Flacherde, da die Sonne ja über der flachen Erde kreist, müsste sie immer von links nach rechts untergehen.
Wie hier schön zu sehen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C70dgKdmbIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie aber ist dann dieser Sonnenuntergang in Süd Chile zu erklären?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SBDFeQ3ksvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Logischerweise wurde das 2. Video rückwärts abgespielt oder gespiegelt. 

Der Mars ist allerdings tatsächlich eine Kugel. Das wurde von höchster Stelle bestätigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Logischerweise wurde das 2. Video rückwärts abgespielt oder gespiegelt.



Vermutlich. 

Wenn jetzt aber die Sonne bei einer flachen Erde untergeht, müsste sie sich vom Beobachter entfernen. Also wie ein Zug, der sich vom Beobachter entfernt.
Der Zug scheint dabei immer langsamer zu entfernen, je weiter er weg ist. 
Du kannst also bei gleichen Zeitabständen Punkte setzen und wirst erkennen. dass diese Punkte immer dichter zusammen rücken, je weiter der Zug weg ist.
Exakt das müsste dann also auch bei der Sonne der Fall sein, wenn sie untergeht.
Ist aber nicht der Fall, die Punkte haben immer den gleichen Abstand pro Zeiteinheit. Das lässt sich mit einer Drehbewegung sehr gut erklären. Mit einer flachen Erde nicht. 

YouTube


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Bitte, auch ich bin fehlbar. Und Manns genug dazu zu stehen. Und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, rede ich mich auf Unterzucker raus! 

Auch mich kannst Du an meinen Taten erkennen und nicht am BlaBla. Leider geht das hier schlecht. 

Ich habe mich vergaloppiert (Wortspiel). Mea culpa. Reputation am Arsch! Na und, war sowieso nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das lässt sich mit einer Drehbewegung sehr gut erklären. Mit einer flachen Erde nicht.



Wie sollte sich denn die Sonne Deiner Ansicht nach bewegen auf einer flachen Erde? Wieso anders als im Kreis?

Und wieso erzählst auch Du nur Youtubevideos  nach? Ich frage das nur weil ich diese Videos auch anschaue.


----------



## hoffgang (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Und dafür hast Du über 1 Stunde gebraucht. Respekt Watson!
> Unglaublich auf was die Schlafschafe immer wieder hereinfallen...
> Bitte laß mich dein Freund sein! Wie Dick und Doof!



Wieso gehst du davon aus dass hier jeder nur im Forum lungert und auf deine Posts wartet.
Das hat keine 3 Minuten gedauert, die Frage ist eher, wie lange hast du gesucht bis du ein zweites Sydney gefunden hast.

Und es bleibt immer wichtig Spinner wie dich hier direkt als solche zu entlarven, nicht dass doch noch eine arme Seele vorbeikommt und den Mist unkommentiert liest und am Ende glaubt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die flache Erde zu widerlegen ist doch viel viel einfacher als Flüge zu buchen.
> Bei einer Flacherde, da die Sonne ja über der flachen Erde kreist, müsste sie immer von links nach rechts untergehen.
> Wie hier schön zu sehen ist.


Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es ist, genau wie der doppelte Flutberg, immer noch nicht geklärt, wo der Eindruck in Chile herkommt. Eine Kugel dreht sich immer gleich, auf einer Kugel geht die Sonne immer im Osten auf und im Westen unter. Auf einer Scheibe dagegen tritt genau der Effekt ein, den Du hier beschreibst, je nach verwendetem Modell. Genau darum gibt es doch ummer noch Verfechter, die mit einem planaren Erdmodell bestimmte Effekte viel besser erklären können. Insgesamt ist es vermutlich Humbug, aber solange wir nur 1% der Materie des Universums kennen, ist alles, was wir sagen, hochgeradig spekulativ.


----------



## doncamill (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Frage ist doch soo viel einfacher.

Was hätte man denn davon, sollte die Erde eine Scheibe/Flach sein, den Leuten zu erzählen sie sei eine Kugel??

Dieser ganze Aufwand mit Mondlandung, ISS, NASA, ESA, Astronauten, Bilder, Satelliten etc. zu faken ?!

Schon alleine da sagt einem der gesunde Menschenverstand das es überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## shadie (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch soo viel einfacher.
> 
> Was hätte man denn davon, sollte die Erde eine Scheibe/Flach sein, den Leuten zu erzählen sie sei eine Kugel??
> 
> ...




Die Frage habe ich auch schon gestellt, wird aber nicht beantwortet.
Wurde wohl noch keine Erklärung dafür gefunden.



shadie schrieb:


> klar wäre das möglich.
> 
> Uns erschließt sich allerdigns nicht der Sinn daraus, warum man uns diesbezüglich anlügen sollte.
> Ob die Erde nun eine Scheibe ist oder rund kann doch prinzipiell uns allen total egal sein.
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Was hätte man denn davon, sollte die Erde eine Scheibe/Flach sein, den Leuten zu erzählen sie sei eine Kugel??.


Was hat man davon den Leuten zu erklären, Licht ist eine Welle, obwohl es ein Teilchen ist?

Es geht immer nur darum, Modelle zu erschaffen, die es uns ermöglicht, stimmige Prognosen
zu geben. Mit einer flachen Welt ist unter entsprechenden Randbedingungen alles erlebbare
erklärbar. Es ist völlig wumpe, ob unser Modell nun flach ist, oder eine Kugel. Beides stimmt
nicht, da wir uns in einem Weltall mit vermutlich 13 Dimensionen befinden. Die Erde ist also
irgendwas, aber weder Scheibe, noch Kugel


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Erde ist weder eine Kugel noch eine Scheibe! 
Sondern ein Kuchen!
Hier der Beweis:
https://previews.123rf.com/images/nito500/nito5001303/nito500130300298/18784819-ein-Kuchen-als-Weltkarte-mit-Kerzen-f-r-den-Internationalen-Tag-der-Mutter-Erde-dekoriert-Lizenzfreie-Bilder.jpg


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist völlig wumpe, ob unser Modell nun flach ist, oder eine Kugel. Beides stimmt
> nicht, da wir uns in einem Weltall mit vermutlich 13 Dimensionen befinden. Die Erde ist also
> irgendwas, aber weder Scheibe, noch Kugel



Hä? Die Glasmurmel, die vor mir liegt, ist also auch keine Kugel, weil wir uns in einem Weltall mit vermutlich 13 Dimensionen befinden?


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und es bleibt immer wichtig Spinner wie dich hier direkt als solche zu entlarven, nicht dass doch noch eine arme Seele vorbeikommt und den Mist unkommentiert liest und am Ende glaubt.



Schön daß Du die Instanz hier bist nach der sich arme Seelen zu richten haben. 

Und gut Du bist der Experte für Flugpläne. 

Das ändert nichts daß die Erde keine Kugel ist, denn so wurde sie nicht erbaut. Im Prinzip weißt Du nichts, 
und geilst Dich daran auf wenn ich Fehler mache. 

Schön von mir aus, beleidige mich weiter wenn Du möchtest. Du hast weder den Flug gebucht noch wirst Du 
ihn antreten also erzähl mir nicht Du kannst das. Und solange bist auch Du mir den Beweis  Deiner Aussagen schuldig. 

Nur "Du bist ein Spinner" und Fahrplankenntnis reicht nicht!

Natürlich warten nicht Alle auf meine Posts. Aber mehr als auf Deine und Du auf jeden Fall. Wenn es Dir am Arsch
vorbei ginge würdest Du Dich nicht so aufbauen. Aber Du hast ja eine Mission! Die Welt vor mir zu retten!


----------



## shadie (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Schön daß Du die Instanz hier bist nach der sich arme Seelen zu richten haben.
> 
> Und gut Du bist der Experte für Flugpläne.
> 
> ...



Gratulation zu 666 Beiträgen


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daß die Erde keine Kugel ist, denn so wurde sie nicht erbaut.



Richtig, sie wurde ja auch nicht "erbaut", sondern ist entstanden. Und ein Kugel ist sie auch nicht, sondern ein Ellipsoid.



Tilfred schrieb:


> Im Prinzip weißt Du nichts



Der Satz ist beste Realsatire.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, sie wurde ja auch nicht "erbaut", sondern ist entstanden.



Genau aus Nichts und in Milliarden von Jahren in denen erst  einmal nichts war und dann Alles auf einmal.

In meiner Variante war etwas vorhanden, es wurde etwas zugegeben und es hat gedauert bis Alles fertig war.

So werden Häuser zum Beispiel gebaut. Niemand "glaubt" daß die sich entwickeln.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Die Erde hat eine Hausform?


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Genau aus Nichts und in Milliarden von Jahren in denen erst  einmal nichts war und dann Alles auf einmal.



Richtig. Das ist die aktuelle Theorie. In dutzenden Messungen und Experimenten ist man zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass das wahrscheinlicher ist, als mysteriöser Gott, der alles kraft seines Willens erschaffen hat.



Tilfred schrieb:


> In meiner Variante war etwas vorhanden, es wurde etwas zugegeben und es hat gedauert bis Alles fertig war. So werden Häuser zum Beispiel gebaut. Niemand "glaubt" daß die sich entwickeln.



Also hat ein großer Maurer bei der Arktis angefangen und hat sich dann hochgearbeitet?

Und auch deine Variante hat nur was mit „glauben“ zu tun. 

Kann hier mal ein Mod dichtmachen? Das hat doch alles nichts mit dem Ursprungsthema zu tun.


----------



## hoffgang (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daß die Erde keine Kugel ist, denn so wurde sie nicht erbaut. Im Prinzip weißt Du nichts,
> und geilst Dich daran auf wenn ich Fehler mache.



Naja, du bastelst fragwürdige Argumente und schaffst es dann nichtmal mit einfachsten Dingen diese Argumente zu stützen.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Schön von mir aus, beleidige mich weiter wenn Du möchtest. Du hast weder den Flug gebucht noch wirst Du
> ihn antreten also erzähl mir nicht Du kannst das. Und solange bist auch Du mir den Beweis  Deiner Aussagen schuldig.



Nö. Ich hab Dir bewiesen dass es entgegen deiner Aussage möglich ist alternative Flüge zu buchen.
So wie du für dich in Anspruch nimmst dass du die Flüge über ATL/LAX buchen konntest. Nach deiner Logik hast du, bis auf die Aussage du hättest diesen Flug tatsächlich einmal hinter dich gebracht, keinerlei Beweise erbracht, forderst diese aber von anderen ein.
Das ist inkonsequent. Oder typisches VT Internet Gehabe.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Nur "Du bist ein Spinner" und Fahrplankenntnis reicht nicht!



Wenn ichs nur sagen würde ohne anhand deiner Posts zu zeigen dass du einfach nicht in der Lage bist Flugbuchungswebsites richtig zu bedienen würd ich Dir sogar recht geben. Da du aber für dich aber in Anspruch nimmst Technik der Raumfahrt zu kritisieren, selbst an solch vergleichsweise einfachen Tätigkeiten scheiterst ergeben sich durchaus Widersprüche.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Natürlich warten nicht Alle auf meine Posts. Aber mehr als auf Deine und Du auf jeden Fall. Wenn es Dir am Arsch
> vorbei ginge würdest Du Dich nicht so aufbauen. Aber Du hast ja eine Mission! Die Welt vor mir zu retten!



Jetzt nimmst DU dich zu wichtig.
Im only in for the likes!


----------



## doncamill (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



doncamill schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch soo viel einfacher.
> 
> Was hätte man denn davon, sollte die Erde eine Scheibe/Flach sein, den Leuten zu erzählen sie sei eine Kugel??
> 
> ...



Irgendwie mag mir das keiner erklären


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> So werden Häuser zum Beispiel gebaut. Niemand "glaubt" daß die sich entwickeln.



Wird ein Baum gebaut oder die Rocky Mountains oder Dein eigener Körper? Du schreibst hier wahrlich einen Mist zusammen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wird ein Baum gebaut, oder die Rocky Mountains oder Dein eigener Körper? Du schreibst hier wahrlich einen Mist zusammen...



War alles der große "Maurer".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hä? Die Glasmurmel, die vor mir liegt, ist also auch keine Kugel, weil wir uns in einem Weltall mit vermutlich 13 Dimensionen befinden?


Richtig, wir können uns nur drei Dimensionen Vorstellen, damit sind hinreichend genaue Prognosen zu trffen. Warum sollte unser Gehirn komplexer denken? Das wäre Energieverschwendung



doncamill schrieb:


> Was hätte man denn davon, sollte die Erde eine  Scheibe/Flach sein, den Leuten zu erzählen sie sei eine Kugel??.


Es muss nichts gefakt werden. Es ist eine Frage unserer Wahrnehmung und der Modell dazu. Es ist so einfach, dass Modell einer Kugel zu nehmen.


----------



## FoxXsays (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Schön daß Du die Instanz hier bist nach der sich arme Seelen zu richten haben.
> 
> Und gut Du bist der Experte für Flugpläne.
> 
> ...



Es ist doch mittlerweile vollkommen wurscht was andere schreiben, deine Sicht der Realität ist die Richtige. Da kann man dir mit wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen kommen, die prompt als Hirngespinste der Nicht-Erleuchteten abgetan werden. 

Deiner Meinung nach zerbrechen sich also Menschen seit Jahrhudnerten und Jahrtausenden, die viel schlauer als Du, ich und 99% der Erdbevölkerung sind sinnlos den Kopf über das Universum, weil Wissenschaft eh nur eine Lüge ist? Isaac Newton ein Renaissance-Magier, Stephen Hawking Schauspieler, Albert Einstein ein verwirrter alter Mann und Galileo Galilei Quacksalber und Scharlatan?? Woher kommt die Schwerkraft, woher die Corioliskraft? Das sind alles erlebbare Gesetzmäßigkeiten! Wofür bauen Menschen Raketen, Spaceshuttles, Weltraumteleskope? Die Bilder des Weltraumteleskop Hubbles sind nur raffinierte Photoshopfälschungen.

Ich bin Vielflieger, war schon öfter auf der anderen Seite der Welt, bislang bin ich noch nie an den Rand deiner Scheibenwelt gekommen. Wie oft habe ich über den Wolken die Erdkrümmung mit eigenen Augen gesehen? Was war das? zuviel Bloody Mary? 

Es wird auf meine Fragen jetzt von deiner Seite eh keine direkte Antwort sondern wieder nur irgendwelches Sarkasmusgeschwurbel kommen...man ist das müßig!


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt nimmst DU dich zu wichtig.
> Im only in for the likes!



Nein, Du bist erst angesprungen als ich hier war. Bitte Schätzelein, so wichtig bin ich Dir. 

Wegen Widersprüchen streiten wir uns hier, und nicht erst seit ich hier bin. Also nichts gegen
meine, die ich gar nicht abstreite.

Groß die Fresse hast Du aufgemacht, einfordern kann ich nichts Du fühlst Dich ja dazu nicht 
verpflichtet. Aber vielleicht würdest Du uns alle erhellen wenn Du, da Du ja nicht bist wie ich,
mit dem besseren Beispiel voran gehen würdest. Oder doch nur heiße Luft wie bei mir?

Und stützen muß ich auch nichts, ich habe gar nicht den Anspruch hier armen Seelen helfen zu 
können. Das kann ich nicht. Aber Du! Dann mach es bitte!


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, wir können uns nur drei Dimensionen Vorstellen, damit sind hinreichend genaue Prognosen zu trffen. Warum sollte unser Gehirn komplexer denken? Das wäre Energieverschwendung



Dann existieren also keine Kugeln, wie wir sie landläufig kennen, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Es ist doch mittlerweile vollkommen wurscht was andere schreiben, deine Sicht der Realität ist die Richtige. Da kann man dir mit wissenschaftlichen Tatsachen kommen, die prompt als Hirngespinste der Nicht-Erleuchteten abgetan werden.



Das ist Deine subjektive Wortwahl. So argumentiere ich nicht, ich habe Dich nicht als "Nichterleuchteten" abgetan.

Nur wenn ich eine ganz andere Sicht habe als Du dann müssen wir nicht einer Meinung sein. Da sagst Du was Du möchtest
und ich auch. Du nimmst mir nichts weg. Und bis jetzt blutet keiner.

Stichwort Hawking. Dieser Mann kommt noch nicht mal allein aus dem Bett. Wie soll der bitte ins All kommen? Wie soll ich
nachvollziehen von was der redet, wenn ich weiß da war noch Niemand. Jedem anderen würde Jeder hier das gleiche wie mir
unterstellen. "Nicht ganz dicht!", und bei ihm wäre es körperlich nachvollziehbar wenn auch sein Hirn leiden würde!

Ich habe bei meinen bisherigen zwei Hin und Rückfliegen leider nicht das gesehen was Du gesehen hast. Mir schmeckt sowas 
auch nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wird ein Baum gebaut oder die Rocky Mountains oder Dein eigener Körper? Du schreibst hier wahrlich einen Mist zusammen...



Mein Körper ist eine organische Maschine. Dieser liegt ein Plan zu Grunde (genetisch) und ja ein Handwerker der ihn auslesen könnte,
kann ihn nachbauen mit entsprechendem Material und Werkzeug. Noch graue Theorie? Ich weiß, irgendwann schafft das einer.

Und apropos Gebäude. Auch Mediziner zum Beispiel reden vom Körper-auf/bau!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann existieren also keine Kugeln, wie wir sie landläufig kennen, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


Natürlich existiert etwas, aber jede vorhandene Materie oder Energieform nur mit drei Dimensionen beschreiben zu wollen, ist ungenau. Ob man nun zwei Dimensionen nimmt oder drei ändert nichts daran. Schau Dir doch die Virtuelle Welt an. Alles wirkt so plastisch. Ist das real und vorhanden? Wir sehen es und unser Gehirn baut sich ein Ersatzmodell. Aber gibt es diese virtuelle Welt real? Genauso wenig gibt es die Murmel, die wir sehen und uns vorstellen. Es ist nur unserer Illusion. Sie ist genau genug, um Vorhersagen zu machen, erkläre mir aber bitte, wie Elektronen in einer Hülle in zwei Orbitalbereichen existieren können, die räumlich getrennt sind. Das Elektron ist entweder in einem Raum oder in einem anderen, aber nie dazwischen. Wie kommt es dahin? Du siehst, auch drei Dimensionen reichen nicht zur Beschreibung, also kann man das ganze zur Vereinfachung auch auf zwei Dimensionen reduzieren. Es ist nichts weiter als mathematische Spielerei.


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Mein Körper ist eine organische Maschine. Dieser liegt ein Plan zu Grunde (genetisch) und ja ein Handwerker der ihn auslesen könnte,
> kann ihn nachbauen mit entsprechendem Material und Werkzeug. Noch graue Theorie? Ich weiß, irgendwann schafft das einer.
> 
> Und apropos Gebäude. Auch Mediziner zum Beispiel reden vom Körper-auf/bau!



Woher weißt Du das? Was macht Dich sicher, dass Dir nicht in der kommenden Woche ein dritter Arm auf der Stirn wächst (Mutation, weil der Aluhut nicht regelmäßig getragen wurde z. B.)?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Es ist, genau wie der doppelte Flutberg, immer noch nicht geklärt, wo der Eindruck in Chile herkommt. Eine Kugel dreht sich immer gleich, auf einer Kugel geht die Sonne immer im Osten auf und im Westen unter. Auf einer Scheibe dagegen tritt genau der Effekt ein, den Du hier beschreibst, je nach verwendetem Modell. Genau darum gibt es doch ummer noch Verfechter, die mit einem planaren Erdmodell bestimmte Effekte viel besser erklären können. Insgesamt ist es vermutlich Humbug, aber solange wir nur 1% der Materie des Universums kennen, ist alles, was wir sagen, hochgeradig spekulativ.



Was?
Das ist doch wieder kompletter Unsinn.
Die Physik unseres Planeten ist sehr wohl bekannt, da gibt es nichts zu deuten oder zu erfinden.
Die Dunkle Materie und Dunkle Energie. die du hier aufbringst, wird dazu gebraucht, um die Bewegungen der Galaxien zu erklären, aber nicht für unser Sonnensystem oder das System Erde Mond.
Bleibt also mal aufn Teppich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder kompletter Unsinn.


Aha, kompletter Unsinn? Es gibt also keine zwei Flutberge? Wenn Du meinst. Die Erde hat also nicht eine konstante Drehrichtung sondern partiell unterschiedliche? Aha, sehr interessant. Die Sonne geht also nicht i Ost auf und im Westen unter? Wo denn sonst? Da es 99% unbekannte Materie und oder Energie gibt, eren Wirkung wir nur indirekt erahnen können, ist es sehr schwer davon auszugehen, dass sämtliche unsere Modell korrekt snd. Auch das hältst Du für kompletten Unsinn? 

So macht das keinen Spaß. Du musst schon konkreter die Fehler finden, die ich in die Texte einbaue. Wir sind hier im Verschwörungsthema, da mit gelogen und betrogen werden, bis sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Also. man kann Sonnenfinsternisse hervorragend voraussagen.
Wieso kann man das?
Weil es da draußen nichts gibt, was die Planetenbewegungen um die Sonne verändert oder ausbremst.
Wo ist also deine Dunkle Materie, die eigentlich einen Einfluss durch ihre Masse haben müsste?
Sie ist schlicht nicht vorhanden. Ganz einfach.
Und natürlich hat die Erde eine Drehbewegung, ist auch ganz logisch. Die Erde hat ihren Drehimpuls von der Sonne bekommen, wie alle anderen Planeten auch.
Wäre das nicht so, würde sich die Sonne mit einer sehr viel schnelleren Geschwindigkeit um ihre eigene Achse drehen.
Impulserhaltung sagt dir als Physiker sicher was.

Und das ist auch das Problem der Verschwörer, sie scheitern an einfachen physikalischen Gesetzen. 

Ach ja, und bei der flachen Erde dreht sich die Sonne immer in eine Richtung über der Erde. Ergo ist die Bewegung, mit der sie unter geht, auch immer gleich.
Süd Chile zeigt aber, dass die Sonne auch anders herum untergehen kann. Das geht mit einer flachen Erde schlicht nicht.


Ach, eine Sache hab ich noch vergessen.
Wenn die Sonne nur ein paar Tausend Kilometer über der Erde ist und sie nur 50km im Durchmesser hat. wie erzeugt sie dann die ganze Strahlungsenergie?
Mit Kernfusion geht das ja nicht. da sie dafür zu klein ist.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das? Was macht Dich sicher, dass Dir nicht in der kommenden Woche ein dritter Arm auf der Stirn wächst (Mutation, weil der Aluhut nicht regelmäßig getragen wurde z. B.)?



Bitte, Ihr habt doch jetzt genug um Euch zu be'eumeln! Wo bitte erwähne ich so eine *******? Das war vor 5 Jahren, auch nicht lustig, aber immerhin neu.
Gibt's noch nichts besseres?


----------



## FoxXsays (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Das ist Deine subjektive Wortwahl. So argumentiere ich nicht, ich habe Dich nicht als "Nichterleuchteten" abgetan.
> 
> Nur wenn ich eine ganz andere Sicht habe als Du dann müssen wir nicht einer Meinung sein. Da sagst Du was Du möchtest
> und ich auch. Du nimmst mir nichts weg. Und bis jetzt blutet keiner.
> ...



Hm, und leider wieder nur eine, meinen Fragen ausweichende und als Sarkasmus getarnte Antwort.

Es ist leider nicht nur eine Frage der individuellen Sichtweise auf die am eigenen Leib erlebbaren Gesetzmäßigkeiten dieses Planeten. Es ist Fakt und wissenschaftlich erwiesen was sowohl der Erdanziehungs- als auch der Corioliskraft zu Grunde liegt. Da kann man es sich nicht so einfach machen und sich in die persönliche Meinung flüchten. Bewiesene Fakten lassen keine abweichende Meinung zu.

Leider kommt von dir nie auch nur der kleinste Ansatz eines Gegenentwurfs zu den, lt. Dir nicht bewiesenen weil nicht selbst gesehenen, wissenschaftlichen Fakten.

Sich hinzustellen und zu behaupten (übertrieben formuliert) Wissenschaft sei Mumpitz und jedem sei seine eigene Meinung dazu zugestanden ist mir zu billig.

Ich stelle jetzt mal die These auf, dass es Dir in deinen Posts gar nicht so darum geht die Wissenschaft anzuzweifeln, sondern mir kommt es so in jedem deiner Posts so vor, als ob du allen Beteiligten nur beweisen möchtest wie schlau du bist und wie doof der Rest ist.

Wenn man allerdings Seitenweise Posts verfasst, in denen außer heißer Luft nichts greifbares und diskutierbares steht, hat man doch am Ende des Tages keine Grundlage für eine kritischen Auseinandersetzung mit (d)einer Meinung.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich glaube auch nicht alles was mir vorgesetzt wird, bin großer Fan ägyptischer Mythologie, mag den Gedanken von Aliens (Gotteswesen) abzustammen, allerdings ist die Faktenlage nun mal eine andere. Wir sind durch Evolution entstanden leben auf einer Kugel in einem Sonnensystem. Wissenschaftlich erwiesenermaßen Fakt.


----------



## hoffgang (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nein, Du bist erst angesprungen als ich hier war. Bitte Schätzelein, so wichtig bin ich Dir.



Du bist eben der "neue" Geschmack auf dem alten Brötchen hier. Die anderen Vertreter ihrer exklusiven Meinungen sind ja bereits abgefertigt.
Im Grunde hat deine Sicht auf die Dinge auch mein Interesse an diesem Thread belebt. Ob Du, Schaffe, oder ein anderer Vertreter von Alt.Facts ist am Ende egal.




Tilfred schrieb:


> Groß die Fresse hast Du aufgemacht, einfordern kann ich nichts Du fühlst Dich ja dazu nicht
> verpflichtet. Aber vielleicht würdest Du uns alle erhellen wenn Du, da Du ja nicht bist wie ich,
> mit dem besseren Beispiel voran gehen würdest. Oder doch nur heiße Luft wie bei mir?



Spielen wir jetzt das alte Internetspiel? Du zuerst! Nein DU!
Sehen wirs so: Du kommst mit deutlich von der Norm abweichenden Aussagen hier ums Eck. Du willst dass man Dir Glauben schenkt.
Ich seh mich irgendwie nicht in der Beweispflicht einem Individuum nachzuweisen dass die Erde rund ist indem ich um den Globus jette.

Und dass ich nicht bin wie du dürfte jedem klar sein der unsere posts liest 
Dich zu überzeugen, nicht Thema der Diskussion. Lediglich dritten die über den Thread stolpern zeigen wie sehr deine Pseudoargumente an der Realität vorbeifliegen. Was du dabei denkst ist mir 

Und wieso kannst du nicht mehrere Quotes in einem Post zusammenfügen...
Lern endlich mal deine Posts zu editieren, ist ja schrecklich... Raketentechnik kritisieren und an Forensoftware scheitern.


----------



## ARCdefender (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Raketentechnik kritisieren und an Forensoftware scheitern.



Das ist fast schon ne Signatur wert  sehr Schön


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lediglich dritten die über den Thread stolpern zeigen wie sehr deine Pseudoargumente an der Realität vorbeifliegen. Was du dabei denkst ist mir
> 
> Und wieso kannst du nicht mehrere Quotes in einem Post zusammenfügen...
> Lern endlich mal deine Posts zu editieren, ist ja schrecklich... Raketentechnik kritisieren und an Forensoftware scheitern.



Richtig und Dich dabei über alle Anderen stellen. Anscheinend ist Dir das nicht egal. Aber ich bin ja 
widersprüchlich?!

Nö warum, um Dir zu gefallen? Im Leben nicht. Und im nächsten sowieso nicht. Da bin ich dann froh bei den Doofen zu sitzen.

Und das kannst Du, eher als nachgeben und Vorbild sein, auf alten Brötchen rumgeigen. Applaus! Applaus!


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und dass ich nicht bin wie du dürfte jedem klar sein der unsere posts liest



Ähnlicher als Du willst. Das sieht auch Jeder der hier mitliest.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und wieso kannst du nicht mehrere Quotes in einem Post zusammenfügen...
> Lern endlich mal deine Posts zu editieren, ist ja schrecklich... Raketentechnik kritisieren und an Forensoftware scheitern.



Jetzt hab ich grad gedacht ich hab verstanden was Du meinst?!


----------



## hoffgang (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Nö warum, um Dir zu gefallen? Im Leben nicht. Und im nächsten sowieso nicht. Da bin ich dann froh bei den Doofen zu sitzen.



Man könnte es auch allgemeine Forenetikette nennen wenn man z.b. versucht 2 Posts nacheinander zu vermeiden indem man seinen Beitrag editiert und den nachfolgenden Inhalt einfügt. Machts für alle anderen User einfacher.
Aber, wieso solltest du dich auch an solche Konventionen halten. Nur weils der Rest macht, wie langweilig...


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Hm, und leider wieder nur eine, meinen Fragen ausweichende und als Sarkasmus getarnte Antwort.



Bitte, ich bemühe mich, ich weiß nicht was Du willst. "Gott" habe ich auch nicht in der Tasche. Den hat Niemand.
Wenn Du ihn nicht spürst, es gibt ihn nicht. Das ist in Ordnung. Kein Fegefeuer, keine Kasten. Nichts.

Es gibt Menschen die mehr können als wir heute. Nicht weil wir doof sind, sie haben das bessere Equipment. Und 
ja die haben den Plan für Alles hier . Die wissen genau was diese Kräfte sind.

Ich schwebe ja auch nicht unter der Decke, also wirkt ja die gleiche "Kraft" auf mich hier wie auf andere. Wieso
sollte ich das wegdiskutieren? 

Aber was vor Milliarden von Jahren war oder sein wird ist mir wumpe, weil ich eben nur befristet bin. Tilfred tot>
Welt ende. Fertig. Kein Körper, keine Datenverarbeitung. Aus die Maus.

Und da lauf ich lieber im Wald mit den Hunden als mich mit so einem, nur für mich!, Unsinn wie "Juhu die schwarzen 
Löcher kalben!", auseinander zu setzen. Da draußen gibt es etwas. Wenn aber Niemand dort war, noch nicht mal 
Richtung Mars, woher soll die Kenntnis kommen? 

Anders  kann ich nicht.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch allgemeine Forenetikette nennen wenn man z.b. versucht 2 Posts nacheinander zu vermeiden indem man seinen Beitrag editiert und den nachfolgenden Inhalt einfügt. Machts für alle anderen User einfacher.
> Aber, wieso solltest du dich auch an solche Konventionen halten. Nur weils der Rest macht, wie langweilig...



Da kann ich ja froh sein daß Du hier nichts zu sagen hast so wie Du einen Rauswurf von mir herbeireden willst.

Aber ich kann's abwarten du wirst Mod hier. Bitte dann einfach wortlos kicken. Danke!


----------



## keinnick (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



Tilfred schrieb:


> Bitte, Ihr habt doch jetzt genug um Euch zu be'eumeln! Wo bitte erwähne ich so eine *******? Das war vor 5 Jahren, auch nicht lustig, aber immerhin neu.
> Gibt's noch nichts besseres?



Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Bitte antworte doch mal, im Rahmen Deiner geistigen Fähigkeiten, darauf. 

Davon ab: Deine Doppel- und Dreifachposts nerven. Nutze doch bitte den  "Bearbeiten"-Button.


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Bitte antworte doch mal, im Rahmen Deiner geistigen Fähigkeiten, darauf.
> 
> Davon ab: Deine Doppel- und Dreifachposts nerven. Nutze doch bitte den  "Bearbeiten"-Button.



Mag ich nicht, weil ich Dich nicht mag. Ich bin nicht der Meinung Du meinst das ernst. 

Und im Rahmen meiner geistigen Fähigkeiten versuche ich Doppel oder sogar Dreifachposts selbstverständlich
zu vermeiden. Entschuldige bitte daß das aufgrund meiner vielen Handycaps nur bedingt klappt. Danke vielmals,
möge der Herr oder die Frau Dich segnen Bruder!


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das war eine ernst gemeinte Frage. Bitte antworte doch mal, im Rahmen Deiner geistigen Fähigkeiten, darauf.
> 
> Davon ab: Deine Doppel- und Dreifachposts nerven. Nutze doch bitte den  "Bearbeiten"-Button.



OK. Weil Du es bist.

Da ging es um Mutationen wegen einem fehlerhaften Aluhut. Habe ich auf dem Bild einen auf? Nein, dann bleib mir
bitte fern mit einer solchen ********! Danke nochmal! Mögen Deine Pfade immer licht und Dein Beutel voll sein!


----------



## Tilfred (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Und das ist wahrscheinlich auch wieder nicht recht...


----------



## FoxXsays (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

Ich gebs auf...

Ich glaube, dass du kein schlechter Kerl bist, Tilfred, aber mir ist das jetzt zu anstrengend weil die Diskussion nicht zielführend ist.

Viel Spaß miteinander...

Fuchs aus


----------



## blautemple (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*

„Mit dummen Menschen zu streiten, ist wie mit einer Taube Schach zu spielen. Egal, wie gut du Schach spielst, die Taube wird alle Figuren umwerfen, auf das Brett kacken und herumstolzieren, als hätte sie gewonnen.“

Das Zitat passt selten so gut wie hier 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## beren2707 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Die Sprengung von WTC 7 ist nun bestätigt - Studie der Uni Alaska widerlegt Einsturz wegen Feuer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Moderative Anmerkung:

*Da hier seit Längerem keinerlei Wille erkennbar ist, zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen und dies im Rahmen der Forenregeln zu tun, erfolgt hiermit die Schließung dieses Threads. 
Sollte seitens des TEs eine glaubwürdige Notwendigkeit zur Wiedereröffnung bestehen, bitte ich um PN.

MfG
beren2707


----------

